# *10 week transformation competition* JvD



## JANIKvonD

*it's all in motion now...no new entrys im afraid. next time*

so started my cut 3 week ago.....decided i fancied a wee challenge to keep me on track, invited UKM to join in with me on a 10week transformation comp....nothing for the winner, just a bit of fun really.....BUT we will be taking this seriously  theres about 17 of us so should be good crack.

the participants-

- me (obv)

- @roblet

- @C.Hill

- @Mr_Morocco

- @B4PJS

- @Keeks

- @Ginger Ben

- @Sharpy76

- @onthebuild

- @anabolik

- @husky

- @bigmitch69

- @YummyMummy

- @bluejoanna

- @Milky

- @tamara

so the comp is *BEST TRANSFORMATION*....some are cutting, some bulking..we're looking for the biggest changes to the body in 10 weeks. obviously i mean for the better....some cvnt turns up at the end with 6 gallon of synthol in them...there not gonna win (unless it looks good lol).

everyone taking part is required to do a full set of photo's..

*-front flexed* (dunno what u call it but ill do what i mean lol)

*-rear double bicep*

*
-front lat spread*

*
-rear lat spread*

*
-side tricep*

*
-side bicep*

*
-legs front & back*

(poses negotiable...as i dont have a fuking clue about doing poses really lol) now...obv i dont expect the females to be pulling out front lat spreads etc but we will require..

females-

*-full body front*

*
-full body rear*

*
-side on*

*
& whatever other poses ya fancy lol (glute spread is a good'un)*

*
**PICS WILL BE DONE AT 1,5 & 10 WEEKS** *& you'll require a newspaper for the date on the first & last set of photos.

this will be going to a public poll on the last week..BUT...there are judges & it'll fall to them to make the final deciders. there will be placings 1st-5th & prob a shout out for everyone who puts in a good effort (everyone no doupt).

judges are..

- @biglbs

- @Pscarb (he doesnt know it yet tho lol) (He does now  )

- @Zara-Leoni

- @Jay.32

ill edit this post as i go (just setting the founds to get everyone in first).

ok lets crack on.

*MATRIX & @MuscleFood HAVE VERY KINDLY THREW SOME GOODIES INTO A POT THAT THE WINNER WILL RECIEVE*

from MATRIX: *5KG TUB OF **ANY** MATRIX PRODUCT YOU WANT !!!*

from musclefood:



MuscleFood said:


> Bring it on, winner can have one of our super lean hampers, http://www.musclefood.com/superleanstack/
> 
> Including:
> 
> 1 x 5kg Chicken Breast Fillets
> 
> • 2 x 8-9oz Great British Prime Rump Steaks
> 
> • 2 x 500g Lean British Beef Mince
> 
> • 2 x 500g Diced Turkey Breast
> 
> • 2 x 400g Diced Lean British Beef
> 
> And even MORE Lean Tasty Meats:
> 
> • 8 x 100g Prime Pork Loin Steaks (2x400g pack)
> 
> • 1 x 1kg Skinless & Boneless Chicken Thighs
> 
> • 1 x 1.3kg French Corn Fed Chicken
> 
> • 1 x 300g Dorset Farm Veal Stir Fry
> 
> And these for FREE!!
> 
> • 1 x 30g California Rancher Rump Rub
> 
> • 1 x Healthy Recipes
> 
> • 1 x Free Super Chilled Delivery!
> 
> • Your Choice Of Delivery Date
> 
> • Expertly Cut On Day Of Dispatch
> 
> • Order Now, Pay Later (Day Of Dispatch)


thanks guys


----------



## JANIKvonD

current stats

height: 6'2

weight: 103.5kg (14/6/13 am) ...was 108kg 3 weeks ago (end of bulk)

bf: dont know, dont care (BUT id guess high teens-low20s)

age: 25

measurements: fuk knows

shoe size: 10

wully size: 

goal: cutting some chub.

wee (little) bit history- been blast & cruising for a year now... started at 85kg'ish moderate bf. peaked at 108kg a few week ago @ about the same'ish bf, before i had a mental breakdown due to tren PMSL..so started cutting, currently down about 5kg (3 weeks).

PEDS: 1.2g testE (ew). 200mg DNP 7days on/7off (will prob bump it upto 400mg on the cooler days lol). thats it, nothing special.

**********week 10***********







**********5weeks************



*********week 1*********** (just the side view ones\ not the bottom 4)


----------



## B4PJS

Current Stats:

Height: 5'8"

Weight: 56kg

BF%: 12

Waist: 29"

Age: 29

Goal: Dirty Bulk

Peds: 80mg DBol from week 4

Attempted Macros:



Right Photos from this morning, look away now if a skinny guy in boxers offends you 



Week 5 Pictures:



Week 10 Pictures


----------



## TELBOR

Current Stats;

Height: 5' 10"

Weight: 86kg

BF: 17% (Apparently)

Age : 28 (Look 18 still  )

Goal;

Drop BF and get in a far better condition and reveal what muscle I ACTUALLY have :lol: So its a cut :no:

History;

Lifting for 2 years, gone from 63kg to 90kg (peak) and stay around 83-87kg mostly.

PEDs/AAS - None you dirty junkie [email protected]!  But I did a cycle last year, ended in May so over 12 months ago now.

Since then I've done the odd oral cycle but nothing for a few months since the Meningitis scare lol

Pics;











LOTS TO DO!

Week 5 Update;











No difference 

Leg Pic taken today;



Final Pics;













Again, no difference


----------



## C.Hill

Current Stats;

Height: 5' 11"

Weight: 88kg

BF: Dunno? 12-14% maybe?

Age : 25

Goal;

Build some muscle, gain some strength.

Current lifts/targets.

Squat 180kg, I will be squatting 205kg+.

Deadlift 230kg no straps/belt, I will be pulling 240kg.

Milli press, think it was 80kg for a few reps, only started these so would like to putting 100kg+ above my head.

PEDs/AAS - 750mg test, 1g bold.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Stats:

Age: 25

Weight: Will add tommorow but around 14.9 stone

BF%: F*ck knows

Goal: Get shredded and see whats under the water/fat,not botherd about how much i weigh at the end of it and then go on a huge bulk during the winter.



5 week update



10 weeks


----------



## husky

Yeehaa-looking forward to this , gonna be a red neck putting pics up but nothing ventured-















5 week pics











TEN WEEK PICS-ITS BEEN FUN!


----------



## Sharpy76

Bonjour bum bandits:bounce:

Stats:

Age - 36 (but i look much younger)

Weight - 15st

Height - 6ft

B/F% - ?????

Goal - Not sure lol, lean up (i think?!)







********WEEK 5********


----------



## Northern Lass

Stats

Weight : 183lbs

Height: 5, 2

BF: 32%

Age: 25

Waist: 35"

Hips: 42"

Loose the FAT !!

Here we go ugly me










5 weeks










10 week's










Finishing stats

Weight 162lbs

Bf 25%


----------



## tamara

Age 30

Height 5'3

Weight 9st 6lbs

Goal is to lose belly fat

Week 1




























Week 5

Weight 9 stone 3lbs




























10 weeks.

Weight gone up to 9 stone 11lbs (fat not muscle)

Only one picture cos I feel crap


----------



## Ginger Ben

In it to win it. Will do pics and other stuff ASAP

Pics will have to wait until Sunday I'm afraid as not got time to do them properly before then.

Stats

Height 5' 11"

Weight 205.6 lbs as of 14/6/13

BF - No idea between 15-20% Id say

Shoe Size - 11 - oh yeah

Goal - cutting

PEDS - No AAS for this cut just ECA and good old fashioned graft

Better late than never, these pics are about two weeks old (and are in my journal around that date so I'm not cheating  ). Will get a few more tomorrow too



*5 week picture update*



This one is a bit strange  but thought it showed overall shape and condition reasonably well, as well as making me look like some sort of bumder



10 week pics

Only a couple of these as there's no change lol


----------



## Keeks

Ive done pics but no newspaper, but defo from today.

Stats

Height - 5'2

Weight - 135lbs

Waist - 24 & 1/2 inches

Hips - 30 inches

Bum - 34 3/4 inches

Feet - 5 (Size not quantity)



Week 5 -

Weight - 129.3lbs

Waist - 23"

Hips - 29.5"

Bum - 34.5"

Feet - 5 (Still not grown in size or quantity!)



Week 10 -

Weight - 125.6lbs

Waist - 22.5"

Hips - 29"

Bum - 34"

Feet - 5 (STILL not grown in size or quantity......must try harder)


----------



## bigmitch69

34 years old

89kg

5'11"

Size 9 feet

I didnt have a newspaper or anyone to take photos for me. And wont see anyone before i go on holiday friday but i shall add some proper photos when im back wed/ thurs if thats ok?

WEEK 1











My goal is to make my legs grow!



This back photo was taken last week after some new tattoo.

No idea why they are side ways.

WEEK 5. Im up to 94kg but apart from that no change in height or shoe size.











WEEK 10. Body weight 89kg (holiday weight, reckon i'll be 86kg easy after wkend!) height and shoe size the same.











Taken after sunbed.









B4PJS said:


> @bigmitch69
> 
> Week one
> 
> View attachment 134326
> View attachment 134329
> View attachment 134330
> View attachment 134332
> View attachment 134334
> 
> 
> Week five
> 
> View attachment 134335
> View attachment 134336
> View attachment 134337
> View attachment 134338
> View attachment 134339
> 
> 
> Week ten
> 
> View attachment 134340
> View attachment 134341
> View attachment 134342
> View attachment 134344
> View attachment 134345
> View attachment 134347
> View attachment 134348
> View attachment 134350


----------



## onthebuild

First post, will edit in due course!!

First Edit, hard to do mandatory poses! Got what I could, gonna have to get one of my mates to get double bi poses and side poses. Will get legs tomorrow when I get up!

Legs and Back Double Bi, tbh that's your fvcking lot :lol:



Week 5 progress pics!



Week 10 pics


----------



## bluejoanna

First Post. No Newspapers and some crap pictures (taken in the disabled toilet this morning after gym - so apologies already!!)



Height - 5.2

Weight - 9st5lb

Waist - 32"

Chest - 37.5"

Hips - 39.5"

Shoe Size - 4

Age - OLD - possibly the oldest......

Goal - to lose some stubborn blubber and to get more definition.

Week 5 - Fatter!! Not Proud, but in for a penny etc.....



Week Ten

So definitely fatter around the tummy, but weirdly feel pretty good about my bum - it is bigger, but feels and looks OK which is some sort of miracle....I will def keep up the fat pics on my journal - As I want to get back to Week 1 or 5!!


----------



## 25434

blimmin 'eck! BlueJ...you have a really neat figure there....just re-looked at mine...shoite! would love to get to 9.5....siggghh.....I think you will look utterly ace by the time you've finished..

I was gonna join in but I got meself all tied up over my pics that I did last night and couldn't face putting them up at all so jumped ship, just doing my own thing alongside y'all though so will cheer you on and put pics up at the end if I can make a difference to myself, so I am in on it, but I'm just staring through the window at y'all rather than being inside the room..

Crack on! looking great.....damm you! :laugh:


----------



## B4PJS

Flubs said:


> blimmin 'eck! BlueJ...you have a really neat figure there....just re-looked at mine...shoite! would love to get to 9.5....siggghh.....I think you will look utterly ace by the time you've finished..
> 
> I was gonna join in but I got meself all tied up over my pics that I did last night and couldn't face putting them up at all so jumped ship, just doing my own thing alongside y'all though so will cheer you on and put pics up at the end if I can make a difference to myself, so I am in on it, but I'm just staring through the window at y'all rather than being inside the room..
> 
> Crack on! looking great.....damm you! :laugh:


That's a shame Flubs, hope you can get some motivation from the competition anyway.


----------



## onthebuild

@Flubs I vote you for chief motivator for the competitors!

Keep popping in and patting us on the backs. Kind of like a fluffer in porn, you can be out flubber


----------



## JANIKvonD

ok then folks GAME ON it was only that cvnt @anabolik we were waiting on but fuk'um lol.

CRACK ON WITH THE BANTER ALL


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> ok then folks GAME ON it was only that cvnt @anabolik we were waiting on but fuk'um lol.
> 
> CRACK ON WITH THE BANTER ALL


KEYboard BrokE or *SOMEthing* YOU slacK JAwed sheeP SHaGGer


----------



## [email protected]

Whoop whoop! Good luck everybody :thumb:


----------



## anabolik

JANIKvonD said:


> ok then folks GAME ON it was only that cvnt @anabolik we were waiting on but fuk'um lol.
> 
> CRACK ON WITH THE BANTER ALL


WTF I thought it was starting this weekend?


----------



## JANIKvonD

re the news paper....the usual members with journals (by usual....i mean the imortal members) dont req newpaper id say? we all know u look p!sh from you're journals :tongue:


----------



## B4PJS

anabolik said:


> WTF I thought it was starting this weekend?


You just needed to reserve your space at the start of the thread, which you have now done


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> re the news paper....the usual members with journals (by usual....i mean the imortal members) dont req newpaper id say? we all know u look p!sh from you're journals :tongue:


Am I Imortal......

Got some pics done week and a bit ago so they'll do I reckon


----------



## JANIKvonD

anabolik said:


> WTF I thought it was starting this weekend?


it does....but i needed you to post first so everyone doesnt have to fish 16pages of p!sh to see whos competing & there pics lol. you're post is in now at least so no biggy...edit this post with all you're bits n bobs for the comp (you've got until sunday night to have it updated with pics etc so no rush)


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:



> Am I Imortal......
> 
> Got some pics done week and a bit ago so they'll do I reckon


ive got my 1 year ago (before gear) pics...they'll do 

rob requires a newspaper


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> ive got my 1 year ago (before gear) pics...they'll do
> 
> rob requires a newspaper


Pmsl.

Ok boss, I'll get some new ones done this weekend.

Right, where's that soreen bread, ben and jerry's and gold top milk .....


----------



## B4PJS

I'm just finishing up on an accidental cut, so will be getting a picture at last minute so that I can go from skinny runt to fatty and get the biggest change and win the comp :bounce:


----------



## anabolik

Wow you guys are taking this seriously lol newspaper in pics, mandatory poses and there isn't even a fvcking prize!

I'll try get some pics up by the weekend.


----------



## [email protected]

onthebuild said:


> @Flubs I vote you for chief motivator for the competitors!
> 
> Keep popping in and patting us on the backs. Kind of like a fluffer in porn, you can be out flubber


Oi! I'm the cheerleader!

@Flubs can join me though........we can work out some routines together with our pom poms


----------



## B4PJS

anabolik said:


> Wow you guys are taking this seriously lol newspaper in pics, mandatory poses and there isn't even a fvcking prize!
> 
> I'll try get some pics up by the weekend.


That's how we roll


----------



## JANIKvonD

late entry.... @Milky has stepped down as a judge & is now a participant


----------



## JANIKvonD

JANIKvonD said:


> late entry.... @Milky has stepped down as a judge & is now a participant


i've also asked him to delete every post before his own (when he posts it) so we're all together. then we'll be good to go


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> late entry.... @Milky has stepped down as a judge & is now a participant


 @Milky doing pics..... none of these falling asleep at work pics that @Dave puts up


----------



## anabolik

[email protected] said:


> we can work out some routines together with our pom poms


I hope that's a euphemism


----------



## Mr_Morocco

im a stingy cnut no newspaper for me, taking pics after gym tonight


----------



## [email protected]

anabolik said:


> I hope that's a euphemism


I don't know what you mean :innocent:


----------



## anabolik

[email protected] said:


> I don't know what you mean :innocent:


Just make sure to get pics or nopompomroutine :bounce:


----------



## [email protected]

anabolik said:


> Just make sure to get pics or nopompomroutine :bounce:


I think a video will be better to show off our moves :lol:


----------



## Heath




----------



## anabolik

[email protected] said:


> I think a video will be better to show off our moves :lol:


 :tongue:


----------



## Suprakill4

Too late    Look forward to keeping tabs on this. Wouldve been perfect as im on a rebound from dieting. Oh well, im in next time. First glance at pics my money is on BlueJoanna i think her name is. Think as soon as she drops some more bodyfat the look will be drastically different and already holding a nice ammount of muscle.


----------



## Dan 45

Seeing as Milky has joined and will be cleaning the thread later.

I'm in.

Stats

Age:22

Weight: 190lbs

Height: 5'11 FT

Will add pictures tonight.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Dan 45 said:


> Seeing as Milky has joined and will be cleaning the thread later.
> 
> I'm in.
> 
> Stats
> 
> Age:22
> 
> Weight: 190lbs
> 
> Height: 5'11 FT
> 
> Will add pictures tonight.


no youre not  lol. sorry dude its all set in stone via another thread.....this thread isnt an invitation. get sub'd tho...should be good crack


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl.
> 
> Ok boss, I'll get some new ones done this weekend.
> 
> Right, where's that soreen bread, ben and jerry's and gold top milk .....


lol oj about the newspaper btw...but yes mate do fresh ones, be as well doing it rite.


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> no youre not  lol. sorry dude its all set in stone via another thread.....this thread isnt an invitation.


What do you mean.... :whistling:


----------



## Dan 45

JANIKvonD said:


> no youre not  lol. sorry dude its all set in stone via another thread.....this thread isnt an invitation. get sub'd tho...should be good crack


Mother fuuucccccc

Ok mate, I take one day off UKM and miss something like this. mg:

Ill be keeping my eye on this though..


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> What do you mean.... :whistling:
> 
> View attachment 124759


lost me lol? what does the red bit at the top say?


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> lost me lol? what does the red bit at the top say?


I'm not too sure mate, something about haggis, irn bru and deep fried mars bars???

:lol:


----------



## bigmitch69

When's it start? Monday? I'll be lying by a pool in the sun with the hangover/comedown shakes and paranoia after a heavy weekend of abuse but I'm back late Tuesday so it starts proper for me Wednesday. Going to weigh myself when home. Probably be about 85kg I reckon due to not eating but I'll regain all that more very soon 

Good luck everyone and enjoy the weekend. I know I will :beer:


----------



## Northern Lass

Well I am in the middle of cutting so this will be good motivation to keep me going!!

Good Luck everyone


----------



## JANIKvonD

bigmitch69 said:


> When's it start? Monday? I'll be lying by a pool in the sun with the hangover/comedown shakes and paranoia after a heavy weekend of abuse but I'm back late Tuesday so it starts proper for me Wednesday. Going to weigh myself when home. Probably be about 85kg I reckon due to not eating but I'll regain all that more very soon
> 
> Good luck everyone and enjoy the weekend. I know I will :beer:


lol, come down shakes....quality. have a good ane buddy.



YummyMummy said:


> Well I am in the middle of cutting so this will be good motivation to keep me going!!
> 
> Good Luck everyone


yeh it'll be a good kick up the erse for everyone i recon. good luck


----------



## JANIKvonD

feel free to stick everything in here btw ppl...food for the day, blips, training...nob pics. threads your's


----------



## bluejoanna

Sadly I don't have a nob to take a pic of, think of the time I could waste there....Anyway I digress. Food is OK today, but there are a pile of cream cakes in the kitchen as it's my bosses birthday, I sure I spied an eclair with my name on it.....


----------



## Northern Lass

bluejoanna said:


> Sadly I don't have a nob to take a pic of, think of the time I could waste there....Anyway I digress. Food is OK today, but there are a pile of cream cakes in the kitchen as it's my bosses birthday, I sure I spied an eclair with my name on it.....


LMAO :laugh:


----------



## B4PJS

Well seeing as Sainsbury's are doing chocolate oranges for a quid, I am having one for my pudding. I *WILL* make it fit my macros


----------



## Mark2021

Gutted I missed this maybe next time

Good luck all


----------



## TELBOR

FOOOOOOOOD!!

Meal 1 - 100ml Egg Whites, 100ml Skimmed Milk, 35g Vanilla Whey, 35g Banana Whey - 'twas good 

Meal 2 - 6x Rice Cakes, 100g PB

Meal 3 - 70g Rhubarb & Custard Whey with 10g Husks

Snack - 30g Mixed Dried Fruit

30 Mins Cardio (HIIT)

Meal 4 - 200g Chicken & 25g Almonds

That's me so far 

Another shake, some PB and Nuts before home time then Steak for Dinner :beer:


----------



## JANIKvonD

im laps on diet at the best of times....but past 4 days or so my food has been pretty much spot on. i've changed lol. fuk ill need to start updating my entry post!


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> im laps on diet at the best of times....but past 4 days or so my food has been pretty much spot on. i've changed lol. fuk ill need to start updating my entry post!


I'm dodging carbs as much as possible  Bad Times.


----------



## biglbs

anabolik said:


> Wow you guys are taking this seriously lol newspaper in pics, mandatory poses and there isn't even a fvcking prize!
> 
> I'll try get some pics up by the weekend.


The prize is bigger than that,it is being the one who did it,dared and won....bragging rights included... :thumb:

Plus a free massage to any female competitors as an incentive I am not qualified but learning is such fun:lol:


----------



## anabolik

biglbs said:


> The prize is bigger than that,it is being the one who did it,dared and won....bragging rights included... :thumb:
> 
> Plus a free massage to any female competitors as an incentive I am not qualified but learning is such fun:lol:


My massages always lead to sexy time so not sure the females will be down for that.


----------



## biglbs

anabolik said:


> My massages always lead to sexy time so not sure the females will be down for that.


Exactly,but they don't need to win to qualify....I am so good like that ,you see:innocent:


----------



## JANIKvonD

think ill do my starting pics unflexed lol


----------



## biglbs

JANIKvonD said:


> think ill do my starting pics unflexed lol


Cheating will not be tolerated,,,


----------



## JANIKvonD

haha, just noticed @Pscarbs sly wee edit to the OP..very good


----------



## k8tjane

Good luck all!


----------



## 25434

YummyMummy said:


> LMAO :laugh:


Don't do that cos I think it's cheating... :whistling:


----------



## RACK

In and looking forward to watching how it goes.

Good luck all


----------



## Ginger Ben

B4PJS said:


> Well seeing as Sainsbury's are doing chocolate oranges for a quid, I am having one for my pudding. I *WILL* make it fit my macros


I nearly dropped a tenner on those when i saw them! However my steely eyed focus led me past without making a purchase.

Well I got as far as the ice cream section. Box.of ten mini snickers ice cream.bars.for £2! Bargain. Only 85 cals each which means they are going to be a one biter but great for when cravings get bad and won't do too much damage to diet.


----------



## B4PJS

Ginger Ben said:


> I nearly dropped a tenner on those when i saw them! However my steely eyed focus led me past without making a purchase.
> 
> Well I got as far as the ice cream section. Box.of ten mini snickers ice cream.bars.for £2! Bargain. Only 85 cals each which means they are going to be a one biter but great for when cravings get bad and won't do too much damage to diet.


Loving the fact I am going for a dirty bulk. Following the See Food diet, if I see food I eat food :lol:


----------



## small for now

I ignore gen con for one day abd miss out, bsstard!

Good luck to everyone else


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> I nearly dropped a tenner on those when i saw them! However my steely eyed focus led me past without making a purchase.
> 
> Well I got as far as the ice cream section. Box.of ten mini snickers ice cream.bars.for £2! Bargain. Only 85 cals each which means they are going to be a one biter but great for when cravings get bad and won't do too much damage to diet.


You don't have to justify your weakness to us mate, your ginger, we get it 

I have an emergency Ben & Jerry's stashed away :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> You don't have to justify your weakness to us mate, your ginger, we get it
> 
> I have an emergency Ben & Jerry's stashed away :lol:


Just had one to make sure they are ok. They are


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Just had one to make sure they are ok. They are


Don't stop on our account fatty, fill ya boots....



:lol:


----------



## 25434

[email protected] said:


> Oi! I'm the cheerleader!
> 
> @[Redacted] can join me though........we can work out some routines together with our pom poms


 :bounce: brilliant! I've got a bumble bee suit with purple pom poms...and...and.....a pink tutu with matching pink pom poms....blimmin 'eck! can't wait.....

bummble bee suit needs a bit of rearranging if we're gonna do a routine though, can't quite get me legs in the air high enough...and..well, the yellow socks are a bit nora batty and urrrmm..if I was truthful, my left pom pom is hanging to the right due to an over exuberant dance routine in the club which ever so slightly had me diving into the wall and flattening about three people in my wake....but...but...apart from that it's okay...:laugh:

actually...I'm kidding........

I think it's the right pom pom :blink:


----------



## 25434

VERY GOOD LUCK EVERYONE IN THE CHALLENGE..... :thumb:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Don't stop on our account fatty, fill ya boots....
> 
> View attachment 124776
> 
> 
> :lol:


That your starting pic?


----------



## Northern Lass

I was going to just do keto for 8 weeks but now I might aswell add a couple more weeks

I decided to stop drinking 2 months ago and I will be soba until 3rd August when it's holiday time


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> That your starting pic?


Certainly is, delts cutting in nicely don't you think??


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Certainly is, delts cutting in nicely don't you think??


Obliques look good

Pmsl


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Obliques look good
> 
> Pmsl


Yeah, not too bad. Little bloated tbh

:lol:


----------



## [email protected]

Flubs said:


> :bounce: brilliant! I've got a bumble bee suit with purple pom poms...and...and.....a pink tutu with matching pink pom poms....blimmin 'eck! can't wait.....
> 
> bummble bee suit needs a bit of rearranging if we're gonna do a routine though, can't quite get me legs in the air high enough...and..well, the yellow socks are a bit nora batty and urrrmm..if I was truthful, my left pom pom is hanging to the right due to an over exuberant dance routine in the club which ever so slightly had me diving into the wall and flattening about three people in my wake....but...but...apart from that it's okay...:laugh:
> 
> actually...I'm kidding........
> 
> I think it's the right pom pom :blink:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Actually Flubs all this cheerleading sounds like hard work. I reckon we should just sit back, relax with a glass of wine and watch this lot beast themselves :lol:

We can of course give the odd shout of encouragement and maybe a cheeky Mexican wave now and again to show willing :thumb:


----------



## Milky

Have to bear with me chaps still on holiday home late Saturday night .


----------



## faultline

Another one missed out here  but I'm natty scum so there would be no change anyway 

Subbed though


----------



## B4PJS

faultline said:


> Another one missed out here  but *I'm natty scum so there would be no change anyway *
> 
> Subbed though


I am currently natty for this. Might get bored halfway through though....


----------



## faultline

B4PJS said:


> I am currently natty for this. Might get bored halfway through though....


And then it's " beast mode"


----------



## GShock

Good luck people, lets see what you can do........


----------



## JANIKvonD

*copy/paste from my journo*

rite heads up my erse & need to update this!...did 2...yes 2 chest & delt sesh's lol

6pm-6.30

chest & delts (front/side)

bench press- (some major niggles & no spotter so focused on slow negs)

60kg x 15

90kg x 10

130kg x 5

115kg x 10

115kg x 10 > 90kg x failure > 60kg x failure (rested it on my chest for a while to recover so i could get it back up on failure + partials lol)

DB side laterals-

17.5kg (each hand) x 12

20kg x 10 > 10kg x failure

17.5kg x 10 > 10kg x failure > 7kg x failure

superset with cable pushdowns-

3sets 3/4 stack x 15ish (very very slow with big squeeze)

machine press (dropset)-

stack x failure

3/4 x failure

1/2 x failure

1/4 x failure

done. forgot my shake so had 750ml fat milk & cheeky bowl of wheetos

8.30pm (round 2)

cable crossover-

20kg a side x 10

20kg x 10

dropset..

25kg x 8 (fuked with niggles)

15kg x failure

7.5kg x failure

superset with, single arm reverse cable pushdowns-

3sets 7.5kg/10kg/12.5kg x 12 on each

cable flys- lowest level (incline)

3sets 7.5kg a side lol x failure (fuked!)

superset with..

cable single arm front delt raise-

3sets 12.5kg x 12

rope pushdowns-

3 sets ? x 8-12ish reps.

done. huge a$s sesh....far more than id usually do but felt like making up for the lack of strength atm on this DNP.

food today-

10am- 6whole eggs, 1 ham & cheese roll.

1pm- 350g chicken, 75g rice

4.30pm- 350g chicken 50g rice

6.30- 500ml milk, 30g whey, some banana flavdrops (0cal)

9.30- 500g steak stirfry, 150ml double cream

had a big hike with the pup early doors....& am just about to hike home from work with him (45min).


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> rite heads up my erse & need to update this!...did 2...yes 2 chest & delt sesh's lol


2 chest sessions....... One for each pec??

:lol:

Show off


----------



## B4PJS

Got bored on the train and just ordered 2 pots of methdrol from @predatornutrition. [beastmode]Activated[/beastmode]

Gonna see which divorces me first, my liver or my balls! :death:


----------



## JANIKvonD

B4PJS said:


> I am currently natty for this. Might get bored halfway through though....


Jump on the enanthate mate ...should be in full flow by week 9 lol


----------



## TELBOR

B4PJS said:


> Got bored on the train and just ordered 2 pots of methdrol from @predatornutrition. [beastmode]Activated[/beastmode]
> 
> Gonna see which divorces me first, my liver or my balls! :death:


Junky 

Au Natural all the way :beer:


----------



## JANIKvonD

I'm actually gutted sitting here noticing new veins before I've done my start pics lol


----------



## B4PJS

R0BLET said:


> Junky
> 
> Au Natural all the way :beer:


be interested to see what the difference between a normal gomad and an assisted gomad is :beer:


----------



## JANIKvonD

B4PJS said:


> be interested to see what the difference between a normal gomad and an assisted gomad is :beer:


You'll see between me an rob as we're about same size. U cutting rob yeh?


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> I'm actually gutted sitting here noticing new veins before I've done my start pics lol


Got your cóck out again ?!


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Got your cóck out again ?!


Ill take the hint... PM inbound


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> You'll see between me an rob as we're about same size. U cutting rob yeh?


About the same size..... Your 20kg heavier 

Yes mate, I've decided to follow my ecto roots and it's a cut for me :beer:


----------



## Keeks

Got pics up, after a lot of faffing, and @roblet, got tapatalk and still couldn't do it!

Anyway, good luck folks! :thumb:


----------



## Breda

Just seen this good luck guys


----------



## TELBOR

Breda said:


> Just seen this good luck guys


Looking HUGE Brenda!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Breda said:


> Just seen this good luck guys


Starting to look like u train bud x


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> About the same size..... Your 20kg heavier
> 
> Yes mate, I've decided to follow my ecto roots and it's a cut for me :beer:


Aye but I'm a foot taller  ( and longer)


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Looking HUGE Brenda!


Reckon he's been on the juice you know


----------



## Breda

R0BLET said:


> Looking HUGE Brenda!


I'm tryin mate still got work to do... It's a flattering pic I suppose



JANIKvonD said:


> Starting to look like u train bud x


Hopefully I'll be able to say the same to you in 10 weeks time  x


----------



## B4PJS

JANIKvonD said:


> You'll see between me an rob as we're about same size. U cutting rob yeh?


 :lol: I more meant in relation to my last gomad effort


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Reckon he's been on the juice you know


Nah man just black or coloured if you prefer its all natural how dare you insult my genetics

Ok maybe a little


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mr_Morocco said:


> Stats:
> 
> Age: 25
> 
> Weight: Will add tommorow but around 14.9 stone
> 
> BF%: F*ck knows
> 
> Goal: Get shredded and see whats under the water/fat,not botherd about how much i weigh at the end of it and then go on a huge bulk during the winter.
> 
> View attachment 124815
> View attachment 124816
> View attachment 124817
> View attachment 124818
> View attachment 124819
> 
> 
> Not sure how to do a latspread tbh so just did a normal back 1, after seeing these im even more motivated to reach my goal now, good luck to everyone, game on!


Is that your terrorist beard poking out? Lol

Got some muscle mass there mate, will look good leaner.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ginger Ben said:


> Is that your terrorist beard poking out? Lol
> 
> Got some muscle mass there mate, will look good leaner.


lol dont have a beard mate thats my face i have no eyes mouth or nose


----------



## TELBOR

B4PJS said:


> :lol: I more meant in relation to my last gomad effort


Gallon of Milk a Day....... Fook that lol


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Got some muscle mass there mate, will look good leaner.


X2


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Gallon of Milk a Day....... Fook that lol


I'd be on or near the bog all day lol


----------



## C.Hill

Mr_Morocco said:


> Stats:
> 
> Age: 25
> 
> Weight: Will add tommorow but around 14.9 stone
> 
> BF%: F*ck knows
> 
> Goal: Get shredded and see whats under the water/fat,not botherd about how much i weigh at the end of it and then go on a huge bulk during the winter.
> 
> View attachment 124815
> View attachment 124816
> View attachment 124817
> View attachment 124818
> View attachment 124819
> 
> 
> Not sure how to do a latspread tbh so just did a normal back 1, after seeing these im even more motivated to reach my goal now, good luck to everyone, game on!


Will look sick with 10 weeks strict cutting.

You a cheating roider/PED user??


----------



## TELBOR

C.Hill said:


> Will look sick with 10 weeks strict cutting.
> 
> You a cheating roider/PED user??


Yep, he's a junkie mate :lol:


----------



## B4PJS

Ginger Ben said:


> I'd be on or near the bog all day lol


Yeah, kinda necessitates having a large amount of scrambled eggs in the morning :lol:


----------



## C.Hill

R0BLET said:


> Yep, he's a junkie mate :lol:


Disgusting the lot of you!

Suppose I better throw some pics and stats up tomorrow then! Hate fcuking posing lol


----------



## TELBOR

C.Hill said:


> Disgusting the lot of you!
> 
> Suppose I better throw some pics and stats up tomorrow then! Hate fcuking posing lol


I'm natty you schlaaaaag!! Lol

Yeah bang some up and embarrass us lot


----------



## Mr_Morocco

C.Hill said:


> Will look sick with 10 weeks strict cutting.
> 
> You a cheating roider/PED user??


No im natty :whistling:


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> No im a terrorist :whistling:


I KNEW IT!!


----------



## Goosh

Missed it again! ffs.

Best of luck lads


----------



## Sharpy76

Have i really got to post some pics of my legs? :lol:

Not trained them for a while because of my dodgy knees...........yep, getting the excuses in early:001_tt2:


----------



## Mr_Morocco

R0BLET said:


> I'm natty you schlaaaaag!! Lol
> 
> Yeah bang some up so i can [email protected] off


 :nono:


----------



## C.Hill

R0BLET said:


> I'm natty you schlaaaaag!! Lol
> 
> Yeah bang some up and embarrass us lot


Aint in the best of conditions at the moment as of what I'm going through lol ill have a go though lol



Mr_Morocco said:


> No im natty :whistling:


Same here mate it's the way forward!



R0BLET said:


> I KNEW IT!!


Made me crack up!


----------



## TELBOR

Sharpy76 said:


> Have i really got to post some pics of my legs? :lol:
> 
> Not trained them for a while because of my dodgy knees...........yep, getting the excuses in early:001_tt2:


Oi! That's my excuse, got a crick in my neck too :lol:


----------



## Goosh

R0BLET said:


> Oi! That's my excuse, got a crick in my neck too :lol:


Don't forget about your dodgy back and the rope machine being broke at the gym, and the days you've no doubt missed 'cause you left your gym bag in the house so had to go to Greggs instead

Oh wait, we're not talking about me


----------



## TELBOR

C.Hill said:


> Aint in the best of conditions at the moment as of what I'm going through lol ill have a go though lol
> 
> Same here mate it's the way forward!
> 
> Made me crack up!


Yeah your not too clever at the moment are you mate, no biggie as you'll still come out better than me pmsl

Lol, glad it made you laugh


----------



## Sharpy76

R0BLET said:


> Oi! That's my excuse, got a crick in my neck too :lol:


Fvck it!

In for a penny.........

Not really sure where i'm going at the mo if that makes sense?

Probably see more of a "transformation" if i leaned up rather than bulked up?

Ahh whatever, i'll just go with the flow and see where it takes me!


----------



## TELBOR

Goosh said:


> Don't forget about your dodgy back and the rope machine being broke at the gym, and the days you've no doubt missed 'cause you left your gym bag in the house so had to go to Greggs instead
> 
> Oh wait, we're not talking about me


Pmsl, sounds like me


----------



## JANIKvonD

Mr_Morocco said:


> Stats:
> 
> Age: 25
> 
> Weight: Will add tommorow but around 14.9 stone
> 
> BF%: F*ck knows
> 
> Goal: Get shredded and see whats under the water/fat,not botherd about how much i weigh at the end of it and then go on a huge bulk during the winter.
> 
> View attachment 124815
> View attachment 124816
> View attachment 124817
> View attachment 124818
> View attachment 124819
> 
> 
> Not sure how to do a latspread tbh so just did a normal back 1, after seeing these im even more motivated to reach my goal now, good luck to everyone, game on!


Looking good mate, but remember and update you're opening with this


----------



## JANIKvonD

I hate cutting


----------



## [email protected]

JANIKvonD said:


> I hate cutting
> 
> View attachment 124829


Hope that's a diet coke


----------



## onthebuild

[email protected] said:


> Hope that's a diet coke


Doesn't matter I can see he's got salad in there :lol:


----------



## Mr_Morocco

JANIKvonD said:


> I hate cutting
> 
> View attachment 124829


What did you have for main course :lol:


----------



## luther1

Best of luck gaylords :thumb:


----------



## Madoxx

JANIKvonD said:


> I hate cutting
> 
> View attachment 124829


Is that the big tasty? is it back out ?


----------



## husky

not long in and mrs is in bed so i'm gonna get my fat boy pics up tomorrow sometime before i head to work-great thread so far and heavy respect for everyone posting their pics,looking forward to getting stuck in.


----------



## Keeks

luther1 said:


> Best of luck gaylords :thumb:


 mg: Gaylords?! Surely that should be gaylords and wenches or something like that?!


----------



## puurboi

You missed ym name off this list, but it was in the one in the other thread.

Here's a few pics from yesterday. Not pumped. Not got leg pics just yet either - and i am 2 weeks into a tren+test 10 week cycle... ending with adding in winny+clen at the 7 or 8 week mark.

Probably sitting around the 15-12% bf mark... going for 7-8%.


----------



## luther1

Keeks said:


> mg: Gaylords?! Surely that should be gaylords and wenches or something like that?!


Wouldn't a female gaylord be a lezzy? :001_tt2:


----------



## luther1

puurboi said:


> You missed ym name off this list, but it was in the one in the other thread.
> 
> Here's a few pics from yesterday. Not pumped. Not got leg pics just yet either - and i am 2 weeks into a tren+test 10 week cycle... ending with adding in winny+clen at the 7 or 8 week mark.
> 
> Probably sitting around the 15-12% bf mark... going for 7-8%.


Have you got ghostbusters pants on?


----------



## Keeks

luther1 said:


> Wouldn't a female gaylord be a lezzy? :001_tt2:


Nooooo, I ain't one of those so wench it is!


----------



## B4PJS

@puurboi, I would have said you were the low side of 15%, nowhere near 20%


----------



## JANIKvonD

Madoxx said:


> Is that the big tasty? is it back out ?


yeaaaahhh boiiiiii...it back


----------



## Jay.32

puurboi said:


> You missed ym name off this list, but it was in the one in the other thread.
> 
> Here's a few pics from yesterday. Not pumped. Not got leg pics just yet either - and i am 2 weeks into a tren+test 10 week cycle... ending with adding in winny+clen at the 7 or 8 week mark.
> 
> Probably sitting around the 15-12% bf mark... going for 7-8%.


Looking at your Ghostbuster pants, wall paper, plates on the wall... and that hifi system.. This Pic was taken in the late 1980's


----------



## TELBOR

Jay.32 said:


> Looking at your Ghostbuster pants, wall paper, plates on the wall... and that hifi system.. This Pic was taken in the late 1980's


Made me LOL in traffic 

Looked even more like a retard than usual :lol:


----------



## luther1

Jay.32 said:


> Looking at your Ghostbuster pants, wall paper, plates on the wall... and that hifi system.. This Pic was taken in the late 1980's


That can't be his house,surely he was walking topless round a museum somewhere,sporting a 60s hair style


----------



## Jay.32

luther1 said:


> That can't be his house,surely he was walking topless round a museum somewhere,sporting a 60s hair style


Or he borrowed Marty mcfly's car


----------



## luther1

I thought it was Ian Brady


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> I thought it was Ian Brady


Hint of Peter Sutcliffe too.....

:lol:


----------



## luther1

Anyway,you cnuts can train and eat healthy all weekend,I'm going to rag roll my lounge walls


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Anyway,you cnuts can train and eat healthy all weekend,I'm going to rag roll my lounge walls


Training at lunch today, oh and tomorrow whilst house is being decorated by someone else 

Enjoy your smoothies :lol:


----------



## bluejoanna

Taken from journal...

Morning! Training this morning consisted of a cardio/general circuit in the boxing gym, although no boxing took place!

Firstly, we had to pick up a full size boxing bag and hoik it onto your shoulders, then run in and out between all the other hanging bags - kind of like Gladiator style - the bag was almost as big as me

Weighted box squats onto stepper

Bunny hops over stepper

Box jumps onto stepper

burpees with star jump

Ab roller on oly bar

Jump squats

Two handed KB Swing

Weighted sit ups with twists

A minute on each exercise and repeated twice. Sweat and collapse. 10 sec rests between exercises. My hip hurts a bit now though, I think I over compensated with the bag carry.... Off to my first lesbian wedding tomorrow - been asked to do a reading, try to find something which is not puke inducing is quite difficult, as is trying to find one that does not mention MAN and wife......Anyway, feeling good again this morning. VVVV busy day today and not much time to myself at the weekend, but heck, such is life. Have a grand one x


----------



## JANIKvonD

luther1 said:


> Anyway,*you cnuts can train and eat healthy all weekend*,I'm going to rag roll my lounge walls


pmsl....aye...good ane


----------



## Ginger Ben

Today's training and food so far for those that like that sort of thing 

Legs was good today, managed some light leg press to warm up, then some hack squats and romanian deads all light to feel it out but was ok. Should be able to start to build up weight on these gradually now which is good. Glute did feel really tight at some points but was ok working through it.

For those who don't know I'm carrying a strange glute injury at the moment which means any kind of heavy leg press/squats/deads etc are off the cards. It is getting better though and I'm going to try to work around it now as best I can with hacks, romanians and hopefully rack pulls from just below the knee.

Weight this morning 205.6 so not lost any since Monday so going to add the second ECA in now at midday as have forgotten this week so far. Will also lower calories to 2500 a day. Need to look at macros to work out what that is going to be.

Leg Press warm up

[email protected] x 4 sets

Hack Squat

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Romanian Deads

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Leg Extension

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected]

Ham Curls

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] drop to [email protected]

Seated Calves

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

No time for cardio unfortunately but will be able to squeeze some in with some core stuff tomorrow morning before we go away

PWO meal - 3 scoops TPW 100% whey advanced and 130g banana

Meal 2 - 4 whole eggs, 6 whites, half a can of reduced sugar/salt baked beans, 1tsp EVOO


----------



## B4PJS

xPost from my journal:

Spose I better start thinking about my diet, these are my basic thoughts so far:

6am: 5 egg scramble with 1 pint of milk and half a pint of milk with one scoop mass gainer

9am: Bowl of Alpen with 1 scoop cherry bakewell whey protein

12pm: 2x Chicken and stuffing sandwiches from Sainsbury's with 1x Peanut Butter KitKat Chunky and 1 pint milk

3pm: Purebeef snack from @MuscleFood and 1 pint milk

5pm: half pint of milk with 1 scoop weight gainer and 1 scoop cherry bakewell whey protein

8pm: Dinner, Quorn based, whatever the wifey cooks (Except Fridays which is pizza night)

10pm: Pint of milk

Really can't be fecked checking the macros on that but know it should be more than enough to put on some lbs.

Supplement wise I will be taking 6xRavenous, 1x Mint oil capsule, 5000iu vit D3 and 3x Methdrol (though gonna have to factor in some breaks on the MD as have Stag do next w/e and wedding a month after). Let's see if I can't hit at least 10.5 stone.


----------



## JANIKvonD

B4PJS said:


> xPost from my journal:
> 
> Spose I better start thinking about my diet, these are my basic thoughts so far:
> 
> 6am: 5 egg scramble with *1 pint of milk and half a pint of milk* with one scoop mass gainer
> 
> 9am: Bowl of Alpen with 1 scoop cherry bakewell whey protein
> 
> 12pm: 2x Chicken and stuffing sandwiches from Sainsbury's with 1x Peanut Butter KitKat Chunky and 1 pint milk
> 
> 3pm: Purebeef snack from @MuscleFood and 1 pint milk
> 
> 5pm: half pint of milk with 1 scoop weight gainer and 1 scoop cherry bakewell whey protein
> 
> 8pm: Dinner, Quorn based, whatever the wifey cooks (Except Fridays which is pizza night)
> 
> 10pm: Pint of milk
> 
> Really can't be fecked checking the macros on that but know it should be more than enough to put on some lbs.
> 
> Supplement wise I will be taking 6xRavenous, 1x Mint oil capsule, 5000iu vit D3 and 3x Methdrol (though gonna have to factor in some breaks on the MD as have Stag do next w/e and wedding a month after). Let's see if I can't hit at least 10.5 stone.


that the same as a pint n a half of milk?


----------



## B4PJS

JANIKvonD said:


> that the same as a pint n a half of milk?


Nah, 2 diferent drinks


----------



## TELBOR

R0BLET said:


> Current Stats;
> 
> Height: 5' 10"
> 
> Weight: 86kg
> 
> BF: 17% (Apparently)
> 
> Age : 28 (Look 18 still  )
> 
> Goal;
> 
> Drop BF and get in a far better condition and reveal what muscle I ACTUALLY have :lol: So its a cut :no:
> 
> History;
> 
> Lifting for 2 years, gone from 63kg to 90kg (peak) and stay around 83-87kg mostly.
> 
> PEDs/AAS - None you dirty junkie [email protected]!  But I did a cycle last year, ended in May so over 12 months ago now.
> 
> Since then I've done the odd oral cycle but nothing for a few months since the Meningitis scare lol
> 
> Pic to be added :beer:


^^^^^^^^^

My first post updated on Page 1 

@JANIKvonD read the editing reason :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

plenty food & pro in there.....but id be swapping some of that with proper wholesome meals (proper chicken breasts/steaks/eggs/potatoes/rice/oats), save yourself a wee fortune just buying 5kg chicken to plough threw than hitting sainsburrys everyday mate...+ results will prob be better


----------



## TELBOR

B4PJS said:


> xPost from my journal:
> 
> Spose I better start thinking about my diet, these are my basic thoughts so far:
> 
> 6am: 5 egg scramble with 1 pint of milk and half a pint of milk with one scoop mass gainer
> 
> 9am: Bowl of Alpen with 1 scoop cherry bakewell whey protein
> 
> 12pm: 2x Chicken and stuffing sandwiches from Sainsbury's with 1x Peanut Butter KitKat Chunky and 1 pint milk
> 
> 3pm: Purebeef snack from @MuscleFood and 1 pint milk
> 
> 5pm: half pint of milk with 1 scoop weight gainer and 1 scoop cherry bakewell whey protein
> 
> 8pm: Dinner, Quorn based, whatever the wifey cooks (Except Fridays which is pizza night)
> 
> 10pm: Pint of milk
> 
> Really can't be fecked checking the macros on that but know it should be more than enough to put on some lbs.
> 
> Supplement wise I will be taking 6xRavenous, 1x Mint oil capsule, 5000iu vit D3 and 3x Methdrol (though gonna have to factor in some breaks on the MD as have Stag do next w/e and wedding a month after). Let's see if I can't hit at least 10.5 stone.


Get the cals added up if your looking to grow ya lemon.

12pm food :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Current Stats;
> 
> Height: 5' 10"
> 
> Weight: 86kg
> 
> BF: 17% (Apparently)
> 
> Age : 28 (Look 18 still  )
> 
> Goal;
> 
> Drop BF and get in a far better condition and reveal what muscle I ACTUALLY have :lol: So its a cut :no:
> 
> History;
> 
> Lifting for 2 years, gone from 63kg to 90kg (peak) and stay around 83-87kg mostly.
> 
> PEDs/AAS - None you dirty junkie [email protected]!  But I did a cycle last year, ended in May so *over 12 months ago now.*
> 
> Since then I've *done the odd oral cycle *but nothing for a few months since the Meningitis scare lol
> 
> Pic to be added :beer:


pmsl....fukin chancer.

the edit reason- i am partial to the odd digit slipping threw the bog roll.....but thats a far as iv been. i have an open mind tho


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> pmsl....fukin chancer.
> 
> the edit reason- i am partial to the odd digit slipping threw the bog roll.....but thats a far as iv been. i have an open mind tho


Pmsl, orals done count.... well, a little 

Not what i've heard. You spend far to long in the toilet at work mate


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl, orals done count.... well, a little
> 
> Not what i've heard. *You spend far to long in the toilet at work mate *


EXACTLY :lol:


----------



## B4PJS

JANIKvonD said:


> plenty food & pro in there.....but id be swapping some of that with proper wholesome meals (proper chicken breasts/steaks/eggs/potatoes/rice/oats), save yourself a wee fortune just buying 5kg chicken to plough threw than hitting sainsburrys everyday mate...+ results will prob be better


Unfortunately work is rather limited in what I can do at lunch. Might see what I can do with some of the mounds of meat I have in my freezer for lunchtime goodies. The sarnies come in at about 45g protein total anyway


----------



## TELBOR

B4PJS said:


> Unfortunately work is rather limited in what I can do at lunch. Might see what I can do with some of the mounds of meat I have in my freezer for lunchtime goodies. The sarnies come in at about 45g protein total anyway


Can you cook the night before mate? I do. Eat it cold or warm 

Problem with the sarnies is the bits you can't see. Least you have a better control of the food you do yourself.

Oh, and now i want a KitKat chunky you slag!


----------



## B4PJS

R0BLET said:


> Get the cals added up if your looking to grow ya lemon.
> 
> 12pm food :lol:


I know that the milk + the mass gainer will get me most of the way on the cals tbh, did GOMAD before and grew like a weed, so doing the same again, with the added bonus of mass gainer, protein shakes alpen, double the protein at lunch and the purebeef.


----------



## B4PJS

R0BLET said:


> Can you cook the night before mate? I do. Eat it cold or warm
> 
> Problem with the sarnies is the bits you can't see. Least you have a better control of the food you do yourself.
> 
> Oh, and now i want a KitKat chunky you slag!


Don't get much time at night tbh, I leave the house at half 7 in the morning and get home bout half 7 at night, then gotta work out, eat chillax and then it is bed time. Might see about doing a big pasta Bolognese on a sunday and portion it out for the week, though that would then be added weight on my cycle from Paddington to Euston and the Boris Bikes are damn heavy already!


----------



## TELBOR

B4PJS said:


> I know that the milk + the mass gainer will get me most of the way on the cals tbh, did GOMAD before and grew like a weed, so doing the same again, with the added bonus of mass gainer, protein shakes alpen, double the protein at lunch and the purebeef.


Suppose its around 3k cals for the GOMAD, work it out.

The purebeef is well nice, love that stuff.


----------



## UnmarkedVan

im in fae I start yanik dinna forget me bud, paperboy ti superman

5ft 10" 76kg 14inch arms


----------



## TELBOR

B4PJS said:


> Don't get much time at night tbh, I leave the house at half 7 in the morning and get home bout half 7 at night, then gotta work out, eat chillax and then it is bed time. Might see about doing a big pasta Bolognese on a sunday and portion it out for the week, though that would then be added weight on my cycle from Paddington to Euston and the Boris Bikes are damn heavy already!


MAKE TIME MUTHA F*CKER!!!



My hero :wub:


----------



## Greshie

R0BLET said:


> Get the cals added up if your looking to grow ya lemon.
> 
> 12pm food :lol:





B4PJS said:


> I know that the milk + the mass gainer will get me most of the way on the cals tbh, did GOMAD before and grew like a weed, so doing the same again, with the added bonus of mass gainer, protein shakes alpen, double the protein at lunch and the purebeef.


It hurts but I have to agree with Roblet  , you really should track your food intake to make sure you are getting maximum benefit from your cycle and training .... myfitnesspal is quite good ...


----------



## TELBOR

UnmarkedVan said:


> im in fae I start yanik dinna forget me bud, paperboy ti superman
> 
> 5ft 10" 76kg 14inch arms
> View attachment 124845
> View attachment 124846
> View attachment 124847
> View attachment 124848
> View attachment 124849
> View attachment 124850


Yes i'm immature.....


----------



## UnmarkedVan

JANIKvonD said:


> *it's all in motion now...no new entrys im afraid. next time*
> 
> so started my cut 3 week ago.....decided i fancied a wee challenge to keep me on track, invited UKM to join in with me on a 10week transformation comp....nothing for the winner, just a bit of fun really.....BUT we will be taking this seriously  theres about 17 of us so should be good crack.
> 
> the participants-
> 
> - me (obv)
> 
> - @roblet
> 
> - @C.Hill
> 
> - @Mr_Morocco
> 
> - @B4PJS
> 
> - @beefdinner
> 
> - @Keeks
> 
> - @Ginger Ben
> 
> - @Sharpy76
> 
> - @onthebuild
> 
> - @anabolik
> 
> - @husky
> 
> - @bigmitch69
> 
> - @YummyMummy
> 
> - @bluejoanna
> 
> - @Milky
> 
> so the comp is *BEST TRANSFORMATION*....some are cutting, some bulking..we're looking for the biggest changes to the body in 10 weeks. obviously i mean for the better....some cvnt turns up at the end with 6 gallon of synthol in them...there not gonna win (unless it looks good lol).
> 
> everyone taking part is required to do a full set of photo's..
> 
> *-front flexed* (dunno what u call it but ill do what i mean lol)
> 
> *-rear double bicep*
> 
> *
> -front lat spread*
> 
> *
> -rear lat spread*
> 
> *
> -side tricep*
> 
> *
> -side bicep*
> 
> *
> -legs front & back*
> 
> (poses negotiable...as i dont have a fuking clue about doing poses really lol) now...obv i dont expect the females to be pulling out front lat spreads etc but we will require..
> 
> females-
> 
> *-full body front*
> 
> *
> -full body rear*
> 
> *
> -side on*
> 
> *
> & whatever other poses ya fancy lol (glute spread is a good'un)*
> 
> *
> **PICS WILL BE DONE AT 1,5 & 10 WEEKS** *& you'll require a newspaper for the date on the first & last set of photos.
> 
> this will be going to a public poll on the last week..BUT...there are judges & it'll fall to them to make the final deciders. there will be placings 1st-5th & prob a shout out for everyone who puts in a good effort (everyone no doupt).
> 
> judges are..
> 
> - @biglbs
> 
> - @Pscarb (he doesnt know it yet tho lol) (He does now  )
> 
> - @Zara-Leoni
> 
> - @Jay.32
> 
> ill edit this post as i go (just setting the founds to get everyone in first).
> 
> ok lets crack on.
> 
> *I NEED EVERYONE TAKING PART TO POST, 1 POST BEFORE ANYONE ELSE DOES. SO PLEASE DONT POST UNTIL THEY HAVE.....THEN WE'LL GET THIS PARTY STARTED*


uv missed me out brother my pics are up on page 12, im not on computers much


----------



## UnmarkedVan

R0BLET said:


> Yes i'm immature.....
> 
> View attachment 124853


yeah ats how I warm up, 20min hamshank brother


----------



## TELBOR

UnmarkedVan said:


> yeah ats how I warm up, 20min hamshank brother


20 mins.... Show off :lol:


----------



## UnmarkedVan

R0BLET said:


> 20 mins.... Show off :lol:


its my style of cardio :bounce:


----------



## Suprakill4

some people need to practice their posing, ALOT!


----------



## TELBOR

Suprakill4 said:


> some people need to practice their posing, ALOT!


Sorry Ronnie :lol:

Hobby Builders mate


----------



## B4PJS

R0BLET said:


> Get the cals added up if your looking to grow ya lemon.
> 
> 12pm food :lol:





R0BLET said:


> Suppose its around 3k cals for the GOMAD, work it out.
> 
> The purebeef is well nice, love that stuff.





R0BLET said:


> MAKE TIME MUTHA F*CKER!!!
> 
> View attachment 124851
> 
> 
> My hero :wub:





Greshie said:


> It hurts but I have to agree with Roblet  , you really should track your food intake to make sure you are getting maximum benefit from your cycle and training .... myfitnesspal is quite good ...


Right you feckers, I am well on track with my macros and I just realised I forgot my daily coffee x 2 with 3 sugars each :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

lmfao! brilliant unmarked van. ill no bother adding u too the OP as yir too late!!....but feel free to play along for fun


----------



## Keeks

Right, do we put our training etc in here, or just update whenever?

My last weekend of freedom this weekend though before prep starts on Monday so Dominoes pizza tonight, and drink tomorrow night, but then it gets hardcore!


----------



## Greshie

B4PJS said:


> Right you feckers, I am well on track with my macros and I just realised I forgot my daily coffee x 2 with 3 sugars each :lol:
> 
> View attachment 124856


good  :thumbup1:


----------



## Northern Lass

@Keeks just seen your pics.. your figure is fab !


----------



## JANIKvonD

Keeks said:


> Right, do we put our training etc in here, or just update whenever?
> 
> My last weekend of freedom this weekend though before prep starts on Monday so Dominoes pizza tonight, and drink tomorrow night, but then it gets hardcore!


honestly mate throw what ya fancy in here....it'll be better than reading half the p!sh these slavering cvnts are coming out with


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> honestly mate throw what ya fancy in here....it'll be better than reading half the p!sh these slavering cvnts are coming out with


Yeah like that @Grumpyc*nt i mean @Suprakill4


----------



## TELBOR

B4PJS said:


> Right you feckers, I am well on track with my macros and I just realised I forgot my daily coffee x 2 with 3 sugars each :lol:
> 
> View attachment 124856


Good lad, what you going to do to get it to 5k mark....? Soreen Bread is a winner


----------



## Keeks

YummyMummy said:


> @Keeks just seen your pics.. your figure is fab !


Ahh thank you hun, 15 weeks till show time! :bounce:



JANIKvonD said:


> honestly mate throw what ya fancy in here....it'll be better than reading half the p!sh these slavering cvnts are coming out with


 :lol: :lol: Cool, dominoes pizza pics tonight and then fish for breakfast pics next week! :thumb:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Keeks said:


> Ahh thank you hun, *15 weeks till show time!* :bounce:
> 
> :lol: :lol: Cool, dominoes pizza pics tonight and then fish for breakfast pics next week! :thumb:


tut....you're gonna be going hammer and tongs then lol, good luck pal


----------



## B4PJS

R0BLET said:


> Good lad, what you going to do to get it to 5k mark....? Soreen Bread is a winner


A chocolate orange a day keeps 5k at bay


----------



## JANIKvonD

:lol:



R0BLET said:


> Good lad, what you going to do to get it to 5k mark....? *Soreen Bread* is a winner


fuk off wi youre soreen bread :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> :lol:
> 
> fuk off wi youre soreen bread :lol:


Food of kings mate :lol:


----------



## Keeks

JANIKvonD said:


> tut....you're gonna be going hammer and tongs then lol, good luck pal


Monday 5.45am......this sh1t gets real! Cheers! :thumb:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Greshie said:


> It hurts but I have to agree with Roblet  , you really should track your food intake to make sure you are getting maximum benefit from your cycle and training .... myfitnesspal is quite good ...


he's not on cycle gresh man.......yes......he will be 1 fat fuker by the end


----------



## B4PJS

JANIKvonD said:


> he's not on cycle gresh man.......yes......he will be 1 fat fuker by the end


Gonna be hitting up the methdrol, I know, I know, it's a prohormone (@chillsi)

And fat is a valid body composition change in regards to the competition right?


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> he's not on cycle gresh man.......yes......he will be 1 fat fuker by the end


He will be mate, he's got some Methodrol coming i believe.


----------



## Suprakill4

R0BLET said:


> Yeah like that @Grumpyc*nt i mean @Suprakill4


Lol im not grumpy, i am a picture of happiness mate


----------



## JANIKvonD

B4PJS said:


> Gonna be hitting up the methdrol, I know, I know, it's a prohormone @Chillsi)
> 
> And fat is a valid body composition change in regards to the competition right?





R0BLET said:


> He will be mate, he's got some Methodrol coming i believe.


lol...no point shouting on @chilisi ....he wont stop ya getting fat


----------



## TELBOR

Suprakill4 said:


> Lol im not grumpy, i am a picture of happiness mate


You've changed MAAAAAN 

Might drag my bum up Barnsley soon if your up for a session?


----------



## JANIKvonD

rob doesnt train so id ask what kinda sesh he has in mind before agreeing


----------



## B4PJS

JANIKvonD said:


> lol...no point shouting on @chilisi ....he wont stop ya getting fat


was more in relation to a discussion yesterday


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> rob doesnt train so id ask what kinda sesh he has in mind before agreeing


I was thinking Hide the sausage mate


----------



## Suprakill4

R0BLET said:


> I was thinking Hide the sausage mate


HAHA im always up for that mate LMAO. Yeah get down for a session mate, we could video it for ukm or something, make it a bit interesting.


----------



## JANIKvonD

haha, as am i


----------



## UnmarkedVan

aye so iv bin censored, absolute savage. first in first oot.


----------



## Northern Lass

Keeks said:


> Ahh thank you hun, 15 weeks till show time! :bounce:
> 
> :lol: :lol: Cool, dominoes pizza pics tonight and then fish for breakfast pics next week! :thumb:


Pizza for me too tomorrow...

Are you competing? Is it leeds?


----------



## TELBOR

Suprakill4 said:


> HAHA im always up for that mate LMAO. Yeah get down for a session mate, we could video it for ukm or something, make it a bit interesting.


Filming hide the sausage ?! pmsl

Get down, I'll drive up ya lemon. Only at Jct28 on the M1


----------



## Northern Lass

Btw just let you know ive lost 2lbs this week


----------



## B4PJS

YummyMummy said:


> Btw just let you know ive lost 2lbs this week


Good stuff yummy. Keep it up


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Current Stats;
> 
> Height: 5' 10"
> 
> Weight: 86kg
> 
> BF: 17% (Apparently)
> 
> Age : 28 (Look 18 still  )
> 
> Goal;
> 
> Drop BF and get in a far better condition and reveal what muscle I ACTUALLY have :lol: So its a cut :no:
> 
> History;
> 
> Lifting for 2 years, gone from 63kg to 90kg (peak) and stay around 83-87kg mostly.
> 
> PEDs/AAS - None you dirty junkie [email protected]!  But I did a cycle last year, ended in May so over 12 months ago now.
> 
> Since then I've done the odd oral cycle but nothing for a few months since the Meningitis scare lol
> 
> Pics;
> 
> View attachment 124860
> 
> 
> View attachment 124861
> 
> 
> View attachment 124862
> 
> 
> View attachment 124863
> 
> 
> View attachment 124864
> 
> 
> LOTS TO DO!


got a cracking set of shoulder blades on ya buddy. lol, looking good...GAME ON


----------



## JANIKvonD

YummyMummy said:


> Btw just let you know ive lost 2lbs this week


superb  pizza tomorrow will sort that rite out lol


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> got a cracking set of shoulder blades on ya buddy. lol, looking good...GAME ON


PMSL

Could do with 8 weeks of Tren 

Finishing pics i'll make sure i'm pumped :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> PMSL
> 
> Could do with 8 weeks of Tren
> 
> Finishing pics i'll make sure i'm pumped :lol:


same here


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> same here


You can't handle tren 

Guessing you mean pump lol


----------



## Northern Lass

JANIKvonD said:


> superb  pizza tomorrow will sort that rite out lol


Jealous are we?


----------



## Keeks

YummyMummy said:


> Pizza for me too tomorrow...
> 
> Are you competing? Is it leeds?


Enjoy ya pizza! :thumb:

Yep, doing the Nabba England and UK shows. Will be going to watch the Leeds show though so if you're going, can catch up for a chat!


----------



## Northern Lass

R0BLET said:


> PMSL
> 
> Could do with 8 weeks of Tren
> 
> Finishing pics i'll make sure i'm pumped :lol:


Cheat


----------



## Northern Lass

Keeks said:


> Enjoy ya pizza! :thumb:
> 
> Yep, doing the Nabba England and UK shows. Will be going to watch the Leeds show though so if you're going, can catch up for a chat!


Enjoy yours too hun :thumbup:

I was thinking about it  ... would be nice to put a face to name .


----------



## husky

WARNING NOT FOR THE WEAK HEARTED OR THE INFIRM

Heres my pics people-apologies, also had to block the face out as its a bad one.

Age-39

Height 6ft

Weight 17 stone 3 pounds

Bodyfat -yep!

gonna be doing a 1970's type lifting programme I've found with a few wee tweeks thrown in, training six days out of seven, cardio every day for 30 mins, so fire away feckers and get your slagging in cause i'm expecting it.


----------



## Keeks

YummyMummy said:


> Enjoy yours too hun :thumbup:
> 
> I was thinking about it  ... would be nice to put a face to name .


Yeah defo! :bounce:


----------



## Ginger Ben

@husky you're a big fvcker aren't ya! Will look great when leaned up with that base you've got.


----------



## husky

Ginger Ben said:


> @husky you're a big fvcker aren't ya! Will look great when leaned up with that base you've got.


ha- cheers mate but i feel small to be honest, gonna strip the fat and see how it goes-this has given my motivation a major kick up the hoop, and more respect for anyone who goes on stage and poses cause i felt like a right fanny and the mrs was laughing away taking the pi$$ big style.


----------



## Ginger Ben

husky said:


> ha- cheers mate but i feel small to be honest, gonna strip the fat and see how it goes-this has given my motivation a major kick up the hoop, and more respect for anyone who goes on stage and poses cause i felt like a right fanny and the mrs was laughing away taking the pi$$ big style.


Know what you mean, wait until the weight starts coming off then you'll feel small lol. It's all in your head though, I'm doing my first proper cut at the moment and it's nothing compared to what the competing guys do but it's hard enough for me doing it as a hobby.

All fun and games though, let's have it!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> @husky you're a big fvcker aren't ya! Will look great when leaned up with that base you've got.


x2

The BF bit made me laugh


----------



## B4PJS

R0BLET said:


> x2
> 
> The BF bit made me laugh


x3.

I read it as "Body, fat"!


----------



## liam0810

Just seen this so thought i'd sub to it. @Sharpy76 wehre's your pics? Get them up you sh1thouse!

Could be some great changes here, lets just hope each and everyone of you put the effort in and don't make any excuses (@ROBLET)! ]]

Good luck


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> Just seen this so thought i'd sub to it. @Sharpy76 wehre's your pics? Get them up you sh1thouse!
> 
> Could be some great changes here, lets just hope each and everyone of you put the effort in and don't make any excuses (@ROBLET)! ]]
> 
> Good luck


I'm on it boss


----------



## bluejoanna

@husky - you have enormous....feet! And FTR, I am neither weak hearted or infirm (except on Friday nights) and I survived your pics! Good luck, you look pretty strong already to me.


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> You can't handle tren
> 
> Guessing you mean pump lol


pmsl, cvnt



YummyMummy said:


> Jealous are we?


you really have no idea what kinda food i cut on eh  calzone for me tomorrow night me thinks, maybe pizza for lunch....few bacon & egg rolls for breakfast....pile of shyte inbetween, few tins before kip.


----------



## JANIKvonD

@husky looking very strong dude...remember & put ur pics etc on your first post on the first page mate


----------



## Sharpy76

liam0810 said:


> Just seen this so thought i'd sub to it. @Sharpy76 wehre's your pics? Get them up you sh1thouse!
> 
> Could be some great changes here, lets just hope each and everyone of you put the effort in and don't make any excuses (@ROBLET)! ]]
> 
> Good luck


They'll be up by Sunday, keep your drawers on darling


----------



## Chelsea

Sharpy76 said:


> They'll be up by Sunday, keep your drawers on darling


You gonna be alive Sunday? You're pretty old mate!

And by pretty I mean ugly as fck too


----------



## JANIKvonD

liam0810 said:


> Just seen this so thought i'd sub to it. @Sharpy76 wehre's your pics? Get them up you sh1thouse!
> 
> Could be some great changes here, lets just hope each and everyone of you put the effort in and don't make any excuses (@ROBLET)! ]]
> 
> Good luck





Sharpy76 said:


> They'll be up by Sunday, keep your drawers on darling


aye he's to pile in 30,000cals in before he touches the camera


----------



## liam0810

Sharpy76 said:


> They'll be up by Sunday, keep your drawers on darling


That's not very fair as you are a genetic freak so by sunday you will of probably gained 3 stone of muscle!


----------



## Sharpy76

liam0810 said:


> That's not very fair as you are a genetic freak so by sunday you will of probably gained 3 stone of muscle!


Lol, you're gonna be severely disappointed then i'm afraid!

Weighed in at 15st 3lb at the gym this morning, so weight is creeping up slowly.

Pushed 47.5kg DB shoulder press for 8 reps which is a pb, so was happy with that!!!


----------



## liam0810

Sharpy76 said:


> Lol, you're gonna be severely disappointed then i'm afraid!
> 
> Weighed in at 15st 3lb at the gym this morning, so weight is creeping up slowly.
> 
> Pushed 47.5kg DB shoulder press for 8 reps which is a pb, so was happy with that!!!


you are like a freak!


----------



## Keeks

liam0810 said:


> Just seen this so thought i'd sub to it. @Sharpy76 wehre's your pics? Get them up you sh1thouse!
> 
> Could be some great changes here, lets just hope each and everyone of you put the effort in and don't make any excuses (@ROBLET)! ]]
> 
> Good luck


If Im invloved, there'll be no slacking or excuses from anyone. I might be a little crazy at times but once it comes to dieting/prep etc, Im as serious as serious can be.............NO SLACKING AND NO EXCUSES!!! 

This is gonna be fun! :bounce:


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> If Im invloved, there'll be no slacking or excuses from anyone. I might be a little crazy at times but once it comes to dieting/prep etc, Im as serious as serious can be.............NO SLACKING AND NO EXCUSES!!!
> 
> This is gonna be fun! :bounce:


I've stubbed my toe :no:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Mr_Morocco said:


> Gj, ill have my pics/stats up by tommorow night


mind put ur pics etc on the first page mate (by editing the post iv quoted)


----------



## JANIKvonD

husky said:


> Yeehaa-looking forward to this , gonna be a red neck putting pics up but nothing ventured-pics will be up tomorrow or sat at latest


u too bum jokey...mind put ur pics etc on the first page


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> I've stubbed my toe :no:


 :angry: So sorry to hear you leg has fallen off by stunning your toe, but no excuses....man up!!!!!

Think you've gone past Gaylord into super fairy Gaylord wench territory there, shame on you! :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> :angry: So sorry to hear you leg has fallen off by stunning your toe, but no excuses....man up!!!!!
> 
> Think you've gone past Gaylord into super fairy Gaylord wench territory there, shame on you! :lol:


Pmsl!

Don't worry, 200g of Chicken with 100g of Broccoli has sorted it


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl!
> 
> Don't worry, 200g of Chicken with 100g of Broccoli has sorted it


Phew, I was really panicking then, thought we had our first super f4nny then!


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Phew, I was really panicking then, thought we had our first super f4nny then!


No Mam!

I'm on it, got shoulders at 8.30pm with @flinty90 

10km on bike at Lunch 

I'll have same meal again after that. No flies on me :beer:


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> No Mam!
> 
> I'm on it, got shoulders at 8.30pm with @flinty90
> 
> 10km on bike at Lunch
> 
> I'll have same meal again after that. No flies on me :beer:


That's what I like to hear. I've got mini legs and back sesh, black forest protein porridge, then more pizza and a night out drinking!

Have a good one!


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> That's what I like to hear. I've got mini legs and back sesh, black forest protein porridge, then more pizza and a night out drinking!
> 
> Have a good one!




Sounds good!!

I shall, you too Queen of Quark!


----------



## WilsonR6

Add me in broo, but I'll be starting in about a week from now


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy

B4PJS said:


> Current Stats:
> 
> Height: 5'8"
> 
> Weight: 57kg
> 
> BF%: 10
> 
> Waist: 29"
> 
> Age: 29
> 
> Goal: Dirty Bulk
> 
> Peds: Methdrol at some point, 3 tabs a day
> 
> Attempted Macros:
> 
> View attachment 124870


what's that thing called where you track your macros?


----------



## B4PJS

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> what's that thing called where you track your macros?


http://www.myfitnesspal.com/


----------



## Talaria

B4PJS said:


> http://www.myfitnesspal.com/


You won't be needing that with your kit kat chunky pb  .


----------



## B4PJS

goldenballs23 said:


> You won't be needing that with your kit kat chunky pb  .


don't forget the chocolate Orange as well!


----------



## Northern Lass

stop it with the chocolate:devil2:


----------



## JANIKvonD

That's my horrible pics in...I was looking extra Shyte tonight so thought I'd get um in


----------



## Sharpy76

JANIKvonD said:


> That's my horrible pics in...I was looking extra Shyte tonight so thought I'd get um in


Even little man is laughing at your legs:devil2: :lol:

God help me when mine go upops:


----------



## Northern Lass

JANIKvonD said:


> That's my horrible pics in...I was looking extra Shyte tonight so thought I'd get um in


Looking good... looking forward to 10 weeks time,


----------



## Northern Lass

Sharpy76 said:


> Even little man is laughing at your legs:devil2: :lol:
> 
> God help me when mine go upops:


If that's you in your avi, then you have nothing to worry about


----------



## Sharpy76

YummyMummy said:


> If that's you in your avi, then you have nothing to worry about


Yeah it's me, there's a reason why you can't see the legs though:lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

YummyMummy said:


> If that's you in your avi, then you have nothing to worry about


3 year old pic. He's not been near a gym since then apart from the cafe lol


----------



## B4PJS

YummyMummy said:


> stop it with the chocolate:devil2:


IIFYM...


----------



## JANIKvonD

Sharpy76 said:


> Yeah it's me, there's a reason why you can't see the legs though:lol:


They'll prob still look a decent girth....advantage of being a dwarf


----------



## onthebuild

Added a few pics but gonna get more tomorrow for the ones I cant take myself.... all of them :lol:


----------



## eezy1

goodluck to all

am in the next one if i see it in time =p


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> They'll prob still look a decent girth....advantage of being a dwarf


Good pics Jan! What are those white stick holding your torso up ?


----------



## Sharpy76

JANIKvonD said:


> They'll prob still look a decent girth....advantage of being a dwarf


Dwarf?! I'm 6ft dead, you nob jockey!

You must be getting me confused with @liam0810, he's only 5ft bless him:lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Sharpy76 said:


> Dwarf?! I'm 6ft dead, you nob jockey!
> 
> You must be getting me confused with @liam0810, he's only 5ft bless him:lol:


Dead sounds about right you old fart


----------



## bluejoanna

Sharpy76 said:


> Dwarf?! I'm 6ft dead, you nob jockey!
> 
> You must be getting me confused with @liam0810, he's only 5ft bless him:lol:


IMO, 5ft is pretty darn leggy......


----------



## Keeks

bluejoanna said:


> IMO, 5ft is pretty darn leggy......


Yep, I'm with you on this one! Nothing wrong with being 5ft.

Being a short ass is ace!


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Anyone training today? 2 more days until i start my cutting diet i think pizza,chips,southern fried chicken are in order for today, might get a chest/tri session in if i cba


----------



## onthebuild

Mr_Morocco said:


> Anyone training today? 2 more days until i start my cutting diet i think pizza,chips,southern fried chicken are in order for today, might get a chest/tri session in if i cba


About to go do Biceps and back :thumb: Cardio in the evening


----------



## husky

Mr_Morocco said:


> Anyone training today? 2 more days until i start my cutting diet i think pizza,chips,southern fried chicken are in order for today, might get a chest/tri session in if i cba


just up so i'm heading down for a coffee and then gonna hit the garage and smash shoulders and legs, then head into work early for a stint on that fecking treadmill thing.


----------



## Keeks

I enjoyed my 2nd to last cardio free morning this morning, and off to do legs and back shortly. Then last night of freedom and drinking for 18 weeks tonight, excited!


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Keeks said:


> I enjoyed my 2nd to last cardio free morning this morning, and off to do legs and back shortly. Then last night of freedom and drinking for 18 weeks tonight, excited!


Im going to be ultra strict for 10 weeks come monday no drink either, never done it before going to be hard.

Abit of motivation for people working out today


----------



## Jay.32

Good morning to the 10week ukm competitors :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

Mr_Morocco said:


> Im going to be ultra strict for 10 weeks come monday no drink either, never done it before going to be hard.
> 
> Abit of motivation for people working out today


It's good to have others to help you through, and although tough, once you start seeing the changes, this in itself spurs you on. And we're all in it together too so we can all be miserable and crave rubbish together!


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Keeks said:


> It's good to have others to help you through, and although tough, once you start seeing the changes, this in itself spurs you on. And we're all in it together too so we can all be miserable and crave rubbish together!


I plan to cram as much rubbish as possible in today and tommorow to get all the cravings done :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

Mr_Morocco said:


> I plan to cram as much rubbish as possible today and tommorow get all the cravings done :thumb:


Lol, me too. I lost my dominoes virginity last night and it was ace, bacon butties for tomorrow's hang over, and then general snacks throughout the day.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Keeks said:


> Lol, me too. I lost my dominoes virginity last night and it was ace, bacon butties for tomorrow's hang over, and then general snacks throughout the day.


What you gonna be drinking tonight? And what pizza was it


----------



## Keeks

Mr_Morocco said:


> What you gonna be drinking tonight? And what pizza was it


Disaranno and lemonade, and the pizza was half tuna and onion and half new york deli I think it was, awesome!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Keeks said:


> Disaranno and lemonade, and the pizza was half tuna and onion and half new york deli I think it was, awesome!


Fish on pizza 

Can't get on with that personally. Dominos is good grub though.


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> Fish on pizza
> 
> Can't get on with that personally. Dominos is good grub though.


Protein, it's needed! It's blooming awesome, give it a whirl.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Fish on pizza
> 
> Can't get on with that personally. Dominos is good grub though.


X2, these northern folk eh?! :lol:


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> X2, these northern folk eh?! :lol:


I can't believe you haven't heard of this, it's not like I'm having a full on chippy fish on my pizza, do you not have seafood pizzas round your neck of the woods?

I bet you've never had chocolate scrambled eggs either.


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> I can't believe you haven't heard of this, it's not like I'm having a full on chippy fish on my pizza, do you not have seafood pizzas round your neck of the woods?
> 
> I bet you've never had chocolate scrambled eggs either.


Lol I'm messing, see them everywhere.

Tuna, onion, sweetcorn 

I'm northern too duck :lol:

Choc scrambled eggs......no, @liam0810 does


----------



## Ginger Ben

Keeks said:


> I can't believe you haven't heard of this, it's not like I'm having a full on chippy fish on my pizza, do you not have seafood pizzas round your neck of the woods?
> 
> I bet you've never had chocolate scrambled eggs either.


I've heard of them but after a bad experience with a garlic prawns pizza in teneriffe I actively avoid them lol

Chocolate what?? Lol.

Do you mean cadbury mini eggs that have been melted a bit and mixed up? Mmmmm


----------



## JANIKvonD

Sharpy76 said:


> Dwarf?! I'm 6ft dead, you nob jockey!
> 
> You must be getting me confused with @liam0810, he's only 5ft bless him:lol:





R0BLET said:


> Dead sounds about right you old fart


lol 6ft under


----------



## tamara

I've got 40 quids worth of Nando's vouchers to use tonight, gonna break my nando's virginity and then next Friday is my birthday so have a meal with the family and friends at the pitchside diner where I'll be having this again!


----------



## Northern Lass

Keeks said:


> Yep, I'm with you on this one! Nothing wrong with being 5ft.
> 
> Being a short ass is ace!


I'll say yes to that.... 5, 2


----------



## JANIKvonD

done a massive back/rear delt/traps/biceps sesh last night...mrs dropped me off so was stranded lol, just kept going at it.

gym jam packed due to another couple being closed....so went like this..

hammer pulldown-

70kg x 15

90kgx 12

120kg (stack) x 10

dropset..

120kg x 10

3/4 stack x failure

1/2 x failure

DB rear delt flys (single arm/bent over)-

17.5kg x 15

20kg x 10 > 10kg x 15

20kg x 12 > 10kg x failure

EZ row, supported chest on incline bench (overhand)-

80kg x 12

100kg x 10

120kg x 9 PB

120kg x 7 > 80kg x failure > 60kg x failure

face pulls-

50kg x 12

60kg x 10

60kg x 8 > 30kg x failure

superset with..

DB hammer curls (accross the body/very slow & strict)-

30kg x 8 PB (never used the 30s before tbf...felt easy enough)

30kg x 6

30kg x 5 > 15kg x failure

25kg x 8 > 12.5s x failure > 7kg x failure

straight arm pushdowns-

30kg (as i had bad niggles with these last week) x 15...felt good

40kg x 12

dropset..

40kg x failure

30kg x failure

15kg x failure

superset with..

supported chest rear delt flys (DB/alternate hold)-

3sets 7kg a side x ? ....just fuking about really lol

reverse grip ez curls-

40kg x 15

50kg x 10

50kg x 10

50kg x failure > 30kg x failure

done. everything is fried today....happy to see a couple PBs, that DNP is a fuker!!!


----------



## Northern Lass

Jesus how long were you in the gym for?


----------



## Cluk89

beefdinner said:


> I've got 40 quids worth of Nando's vouchers to use tonight, gonna break my nando's virginity and then next Friday is my birthday so have a meal with the family and friends at the pitchside diner where I'll be having this again!
> 
> View attachment 124989


Correction - I have £40 worth of nandos vouchers, which I'm kindly treating you to.


----------



## JANIKvonD

my mrs bought a tuna & cheese panini from the baker the other day!....fuk that! then she mentioned tuna on a pizza is good. iv been with this woman 10'ish year now & she woulda been dropped at the kerb if i knew earlier! minks


----------



## JANIKvonD

YummyMummy said:


> Jesus how long were you in the gym for?


about an hour & 15!....its usually never anymore than 45min, but as i said...i was stranded lol


----------



## paulandabbi

Good luck to everyone in this. Well gutted that I missed the start!!! Just sorted my head out after a few weeks off and was going to look for someone to do a fun challenge with and then saw this!!! Not to worry and again good luck everyone, I will keep checking in!!


----------



## onthebuild

Wanted to give up on Yates rows, I was fvcked! Powered through and got 130kg for 6 reps, ct fletcher inspired.. It was still my mo fvcking set.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Chocolate what?? Lol.
> 
> Do you mean cadbury mini eggs that have been melted a bit and mixed up? Mmmmm


Mmmmmm sounds too good to be true :beer:

I'll settle for my 10 egg whites with Rhubarb and Custard Whey


----------



## tamara

Cluk89 said:


> Correction - I have £40 worth of nandos vouchers, which I'm kindly treating you to.


Looking forward to it!


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

@beefdinner @Cluk89 cant you two have this tiff offline?


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Seafood pizza is nice 1 of my favs, got to have jalepenos and anchovies on it though.

No training for me today cars in the garage and training partners away so no way of getting there, f*ck walking 5 miles.

Food so far

3 weetabix with semi skimmed milk and honey

75g whey with 1tblspn peanut butter in water and a weetabix

lunch is gonna be 250g lean beef mince with brown rice

mid afternoon food will be tuna pasta

dinner will be a filthy meatfeast pizza and hotwings with a tub of ben & jerrys and maybe a cheeky courvoiser :thumb:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

beefdinner said:


> Yeah my birthday meal cos buying gear is more important than buying me nice birthday presents for my special 30th birthday. What did you say you'd buy me? A skipping rope and some flowers. Umm thanks! I want my alien perfume refilled please


And who says romance is dead :lol:


----------



## tamara

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> @beefdinner @Cluk89 cant you two have this tiff offline?


Hardly a tiff is it butt? It was lovingly said in jest.


----------



## Cluk89

beefdinner said:


> Yeah my birthday meal cos buying gear is more important than buying me nice birthday presents for my special 30th birthday. What did you say you'd buy me? A skipping rope and some flowers. Umm thanks! I want my alien perfume refilled please


Was a joke woman, pipe down you'll get your bday present (geared up horny bum sex) :lol:


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Cluk89 said:


> Was a joke women, pipe down you'll get your bday present (geared up horny bum sex) :lol:


----------



## Keeks

What is it with you weird tuna pizza hating folk?! Gonna prep my post night out food shortly, tuna pizza. 

Gym session done, and good sesh too, really enjoyed it.....now for weekend to really start. :bounce:


----------



## Cluk89

Mr_Morocco said:


> View attachment 124991


Yeah I do, do you? Look like you lift shirts that's for sure


----------



## tamara

Ffs. Right you've both had a jibe at each other, just leave it now yeah if either of you keep on you're gonna make yourselves look stupid. This thread is a good one don't spoil it.


----------



## Northern Lass

Had a good sesh... was knackered after HIIT. I didn't think I would be able to do 20mins but I did. 

Carb up time


----------



## tamara

YummyMummy said:


> Had a good sesh... was knackered after HIIT. I didn't think I would be able to do 20mins but I did.
> 
> Carb up time


That looks nice, chicken and mushroom!


----------



## Northern Lass

beefdinner said:


> That looks nice, chicken and mushroom!


My home made stir fry.. with ginger and garlic mmmm


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Mmmmmm sounds too good to be true :beer:
> 
> I'll settle for my 10 egg whites with Rhubarb and Custard Whey


Muscle food order turns up Wednesday. Weirdly Im most excited about the egg whites lol.

I know what the other stuff will be like haha


----------



## TELBOR

beefdinner said:


> Ffs. Right you've both had a jibe at each other, just leave it now yeah if either of you keep on you're gonna make yourselves look stupid. This thread is a good one don't spoil it.


Nah, Morroco is all about the banter.

All in jest.

I'm sure Mr. Beef Dinner is cool with a little píss take here and there


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Muscle food order turns up Wednesday. Weirdly Im most excited about the egg whites lol.
> 
> I know what the other stuff will be like haha


Lol. All about the egg whites mate!

Duck again tonight, nom nom nom


----------



## JANIKvonD

Pmsl. Everyone on edge for the start of comp eh ?

Mind the pics of the bday prezy! (I'm referring to the bum sex....put a nandos gift voucher up and your out)


----------



## JANIKvonD

YummyMummy said:


> Had a good sesh... was knackered after HIIT. I didn't think I would be able to do 20mins but I did.
> 
> Carb up time


Damn that looks good


----------



## JANIKvonD

Here's what I'm munching ATM


----------



## JANIKvonD

Mr_Morocco said:


> View attachment 124991


Pmsl


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> Here's what I'm munching ATM
> 
> View attachment 124994


You Scots love Barr stuff don't you lol

Here's me having my chicken and pineapple 

4d abs and 11" guns here I come


----------



## onthebuild

JANIKvonD said:


> Here's what I'm munching ATM
> 
> View attachment 124994


Thought you cvnts drank irn bru?


----------



## JANIKvonD

Lol I might do pics again on Sunday when iv piled on another stone. Cream soda is the biz

Planning on doing the whole 10week without a cheat....NEVER done anywhere near that before lol....I give myself 3 days before I'm at mcdees


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> You Scots love Barr stuff don't you lol
> 
> Here's me having my chicken and pineapple
> 
> 4d abs and 11" guns here I come


No way you'll put 2 inches on your arms whilst cutting mate :lol:


----------



## Northern Lass

JANIKvonD said:


> Here's what I'm munching ATM
> 
> View attachment 124994


Fatty


----------



## Cluk89

R0BLET said:


> Nah, Morroco is all about the banter.
> 
> All in jest.
> 
> I'm sure Mr. Beef Dinner is cool with a little píss take here and there


Of course, where we we all be without a bit of banter


----------



## Mr_Morocco

JANIKvonD said:


> Lol I might do pics again on Sunday when iv piled on another stone. Cream soda is the biz
> 
> *Planning on doing the whole 10week without a cheat*....NEVER done anywhere near that before lol....I give myself 3 days before I'm at mcdees


same here mate, will be hard as f*ck, im gonna PM you pics of cheat food everyday :thumb:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Mr_Morocco said:


> same here mate, will be hard as f*ck, im gonna PM you pics of cheat food everyday :thumb:


Lol what do Taliban eat for cheats?


----------



## JANIKvonD

YummyMummy said:


> Fatty


.....I better not tell you about the giant fryup I had from the bakers then + a large link & cheese roll for good measure 

Nap time now I recon lol


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> Lol what do Taliban eat for cheats?


You!



Dakka Dakka Dakka !!


----------



## Mr_Morocco

JANIKvonD said:


> Lol what do Taliban eat for cheats?


grilled camel toe


----------



## B4PJS

Wooop, just got my PureBeef through from @MuscleFood. This is what 50 quids worth of it looks like:



Also started back on the scrambled eggs this morning


----------



## MuscleFood

B4PJS said:


> Wooop, just got my PureBeef through from @MuscleFood. This is what 50 quids worth of it looks like:
> 
> View attachment 125031
> 
> 
> Also started back on the scrambled eggs this morning
> 
> View attachment 125032


BUGGER ME!!!! Thanks mate, that is one hell of an order. Lean mean machine.


----------



## B4PJS

MuscleFood said:


> BUGGER ME!!!! Thanks mate, that is one hell of an order. Lean mean machine.


Actuually, think it was more like 75 quid, 50 was just for the Peri Peri flavour which is AWESOME!


----------



## TELBOR

B4PJS said:


> Wooop, just got my PureBeef through from @MuscleFood. This is what 50 quids worth of it looks like:
> 
> View attachment 125031
> 
> 
> Also started back on the scrambled eggs this morning
> 
> View attachment 125032


Really nice stuff isn't it!

Here's what @MuscleFood's duck breasts look like.....





Over done by 2/3 mins though. Still blooming gorgeous!!

And here's my cheat for the day :no:



Ciabatta, Balsamic Vinegar and EVOO


----------



## MuscleFood

R0BLET said:


> Really nice stuff isn't it!
> 
> Here's what @MuscleFood's duck breasts look like.....
> 
> View attachment 125033
> 
> 
> View attachment 125034
> 
> 
> Over done by 2/3 mins though. Still blooming gorgeous!!
> 
> And here's my cheat for the day :no:
> 
> View attachment 125035
> 
> 
> Ciabatta, Balsamic Vinegar and EVOO


Dude you know your stuff. That duck looks awesome to me. Makes my Chicken and rice meal tonight, not very appealing!


----------



## Mr_Morocco

R0BLET said:


> Really nice stuff isn't it!
> 
> Here's what @MuscleFood's duck breasts look like.....
> 
> View attachment 125033
> 
> 
> View attachment 125034
> 
> 
> Over done by 2/3 mins though. Still blooming gorgeous!!
> 
> And here's my cheat for the day :no:
> 
> View attachment 125035
> 
> 
> Ciabatta, Balsamic Vinegar and EVOO


Call that a cheat :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

MuscleFood said:


> Dude you know your stuff. That duck looks awesome to me. Makes my Chicken and rice meal tonight, not very appealing!


Lol. It's good stuff!

Chicken and Rice is for Monday-Friday though


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> Call that a cheat :lol:


That's my version of a cheat at the moment mate lol

Bad times!!

Manwich was a good start to the week though :beer:



Nom nom nom!!


----------



## B4PJS

Bollox, I forgot I was gonna make a manwich today. Gonna have to leve it till next week now


----------



## TELBOR

B4PJS said:


> Bollox, I forgot I was gonna make a manwich today. Gonna have to leve it till next week now


Pmsl!



Just something to tease you


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl!
> 
> View attachment 125038
> 
> 
> Just something to tease you


U still eating that sany from last week


----------



## Mr_Morocco

JANIKvonD said:


> U still eating that sany from last week


the cnut gets full off 1 bite mate bless him


----------



## JANIKvonD

Mr_Morocco said:


> the cnut gets full off 1 bite mate bless him


Lol that's weeks eating there for um.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

JANIKvonD said:


> Lol that's weeks eating there for um.


i bet the missus out eats him


----------



## JANIKvonD

Mr_Morocco said:


> i bet the missus out *lifts* him


Deffo


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> U still eating that sany from last week


Nah ya lemon!

Did it in 1 sitting, 3k cals of lovely-ness


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Nah ya lemon!
> 
> Did it in 1 sitting, 3k cals of lovely-ness


3k cals in ONE HOUR! Pmsl. I just done 5000 in 15 minutes  nae bam like


----------



## JANIKvonD

Holy sh!t 10,000 posts :-l I need to start spending time with the mrs


----------



## puurboi

Jay.32 said:


> Looking at your Ghostbuster pants, wall paper, plates on the wall... and that hifi system.. This Pic was taken in the late 1980's


I would have thought the spare room in your mums house would be easy to identify for you mate?


----------



## JANIKvonD

puurboi said:


> I would have thought the spare room in your mums house would be easy to identify for you mate?


"Thought u woulda noticed you're mums room" woulda been a better come back I recon. At least I got in her bed


----------



## puurboi

JANIKvonD said:


> "Thought u woulda noticed you're mums room" woulda been a better come back I recon. At least I got in her bed


I was gunna but when i got her knickers off it looked like a yawning hippo...


----------



## JANIKvonD

puurboi said:


> I was gunna but when i got her knickers off it looked like a yawning hippo...


I musta got there before ya then, was fine before.


----------



## Sharpy76

Pics are now on page 1.

Looking even paler than normal after having a dodgy belly all day yesterday and really didm't fancy having my pics done but hey ho.

Feel free to point and laugh at my legs:lol:

In my defence, my dodgy knees have prevented me from doing leg work for a while now. Just trying to ease myself back into it atm...


----------



## TELBOR

Sharpy76 said:


> Pics are now on page 1.
> 
> Looking even paler than normal after having a dodgy belly all day yesterday and really didm't fancy having my pics done but hey ho.
> 
> Feel free to point and laugh at my legs:lol:
> 
> In my defence, my dodgy knees have prevented me from doing leg work for a while now. Just trying to ease myself back into it atm...


BEAST!!

Mate you look awesome - as usual.

How long you been training, vast difference between newbies and experienced guys.

The muscle maturity is obvious!

Great work :beer:

@liam0810 I'm dumping you for Sharpy   :wub:


----------



## Milky

Right chaps. got home at 1 am. 1100 miles in one hit, shattered to say the least.

Let me get my sh8t together get unpacked blah blah blah, find the camera and get cracking.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Milky said:


> Right chaps. got home at 1 am. 1100 miles in one hit, shattered to say the least.
> 
> Let me get my sh8t together get unpacked blah blah blah, find the camera and get cracking.


its ok mate we know your an oldie and need to rest :lol:


----------



## Madoxx

Milky said:


> Right chaps. got home at 1 am. 1100 miles in one hit, shattered to say the least.


**** me thats a drive and a half! coffee overload!

Whats that? bout 12 hours behind the wheel?


----------



## Northern Lass

Milky said:


> Right chaps. got home at 1 am. 1100 miles in one hit, shattered to say the least.
> 
> Let me get my sh8t together get unpacked blah blah blah, find the camera and get cracking.


Jesus.. more competition


----------



## Milky

Madoxx said:


> **** me thats a drive and a half! coffee overload!
> 
> Whats that? bout 12 hours behind the wheel?


Left Nice at 8.30 am, arrived in Calais at 18.00, boarded ferry at 18.50 and docked at 19.30 English time.

the last but was a grueller, road works most of the way home.


----------



## JANIKvonD

@Milky u could edit the op & stick all your stuff at the bottom of it maybe? Would prob be the easiest way to have us all together on the first page. Or edit that nob @CJ 's random post inbetween all the participants lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

@shapy76 your looking fuking excellent mate. I'm hoping to not be far off that by the time iv finished this cut....fingers crossed anyway lol. Had the cheek to slag my legs ya cvnt


----------



## B4PJS

Pictures are now up  Let the micky taking commence...


----------



## Greshie

B4PJS said:


> Pictures are now up  Let the micky taking commence...


Good on you ! and you've actually followed instructions by having a card with the date etc in your first pic :thumb:

Other than that you've a lot of eating to do !!!


----------



## B4PJS

Greshie said:


> Good on you ! and you've actually followed instructions by having a card with the date etc in your first pic :thumb:
> 
> Other than that you've a lot of eating to do !!!


Yup, plenty of food to cram down my throat! I am too cheap to buy a newspaper so will take requests nearer to next picture time on what to put on the card


----------



## TELBOR

B4PJS said:


> Yup, plenty of food to cram down my throat! I am too cheap to buy a newspaper so will take requests nearer to next picture time on what to put on the card


Does that sword go up your poo pipe 

Eat and grow buddy! :beer:


----------



## Milky

Just realised l cant get a pic on page 1.


----------



## [email protected]

B4PJS said:


> Pictures are now up  Let the micky taking commence...


Nobody here will take the mickey and if they do they'll get the Jojo death stare. It will knock a man out at 20 paces 

Good luck and eat, eat, eat :thumb:


----------



## [email protected]

Milky said:


> Just realised l cant get a pic on page 1.


Can you not put them in the op?


----------



## TELBOR

Milky said:


> Just realised l cant get a pic on page 1.


Your a mod, use the force


----------



## husky

B4PJS said:


> Pictures are now up  Let the micky taking commence...


Food mate food-lol


----------



## husky

Sharpy76 said:


> Pics are now on page 1.
> 
> Looking even paler than normal after having a dodgy belly all day yesterday and really didm't fancy having my pics done but hey ho.
> 
> Feel free to point and laugh at my legs:lol:
> 
> In my defence, my dodgy knees have prevented me from doing leg work for a while now. Just trying to ease myself back into it atm...


Looking good mate-nohomo- you got some serious quality size there.


----------



## husky

finished at 2am so just up and coffee time then gym before work-been on the scales this morning and there reading 16 stone 12 and 3/4 so we got a bit of movement going on, cardio sucks the banger but needs must.


----------



## Milky

B4PJS said:


> Pictures are now up  Let the micky taking commence...


You know mate l would love to be lean, you can just build on your frame now, no fat to burn.


----------



## Milky

[email protected] said:


> Can you not put them in the op?





R0BLET said:


> Your a mod, use the force


Yeah will try and sort something out.


----------



## Keeks

Well half lazy day for me, half getting myself together for tommorow and start of this challenge and what will be an 18 week prep. Off to the gym shortly, pre workout food was the most delicious bacon butty ever, and now I bid a fond farewell to bacon butties for the next 18 weeks........bye bye bacon butties, I love you and will miss you.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all. Pics will be up later tonight when I get home. Night on the tiles last night and now into serious competition mode


----------



## jon-kent

*ANNOUNCEMENT !!!!*

@JANIKvonD

Alright everyone ! I thought i would have a word with the guys at Matrix and they have kindly agreed to give the winner of this transformation competition a 5kg tub of whey protein ! :thumbup1:

Little bit of extra motivation for you all lol 

Edited because its actually *5kg tub of **any** matrix product you want !!!*


----------



## JANIKvonD

jon-kent said:


> *ANNOUNCEMENT !!!!*
> 
> @JANIKvonD
> 
> Alright everyone ! I thought i would have a word with the guys at Matrix and they have kindly agreed to give the winner of this transformation competition a 5kg tub of whey protein ! :thumbup1:
> 
> Little bit of extra motivation for you all lol


Excellent mate, cheers.

Infact, someone tag all the reps in here see what they'll dish out lol. I'm busy with the sprogs ATM


----------



## C.Hill

Pics may be late, feeling awful.


----------



## JANIKvonD

C.Hill said:


> Pics may be late, feeling awful.


No worries mate, do thum as soon as ya can tho x


----------



## JANIKvonD

jon-kent said:


> *ANNOUNCEMENT !!!!*
> 
> @JANIKvonD
> 
> Alright everyone ! I thought i would have a word with the guys at Matrix and they have kindly agreed to give the winner of this transformation competition a 5kg tub of whey protein ! :thumbup1:
> 
> Little bit of extra motivation for you all lol


@myprotein @Bulkpowders @TheProteinWorks @Wheyman @PRO10 @MuscleFood @Bodybuildingwarehouse


----------



## JANIKvonD

Lol that worked well.


----------



## jon-kent

Mention fail mate :lol:


----------



## MuscleFood

JANIKvonD said:


> @myprotein @Bulkpowders @TheProteinWorks @Wheyman @PRO10 @MuscleFood @Bodybuildingwarehouse


Bring it on, winner can have one of our super lean hampers, http://www.musclefood.com/superleanstack/

Including:

1 x 5kg Chicken Breast Fillets

• 2 x 8-9oz Great British Prime Rump Steaks

• 2 x 500g Lean British Beef Mince

• 2 x 500g Diced Turkey Breast

• 2 x 400g Diced Lean British Beef

And even MORE Lean Tasty Meats:

• 8 x 100g Prime Pork Loin Steaks (2x400g pack)

• 1 x 1kg Skinless & Boneless Chicken Thighs

• 1 x 1.3kg French Corn Fed Chicken

• 1 x 300g Dorset Farm Veal Stir Fry

And these for FREE!!

• 1 x 30g California Rancher Rump Rub

• 1 x Healthy Recipes

• 1 x Free Super Chilled Delivery!

• Your Choice Of Delivery Date

• Expertly Cut On Day Of Dispatch

• Order Now, Pay Later (Day Of Dispatch)


----------



## JANIKvonD

MuscleFood said:


> Bring it on, winner can have one of our super lean hampers, http://www.musclefood.com/superleanstack/
> 
> Including:
> 
> 1 x 5kg Chicken Breast Fillets
> 
> • 2 x 8-9oz Great British Prime Rump Steaks
> 
> • 2 x 500g Lean British Beef Mince
> 
> • 2 x 500g Diced Turkey Breast
> 
> • 2 x 400g Diced Lean British Beef
> 
> And even MORE Lean Tasty Meats:
> 
> • 8 x 100g Prime Pork Loin Steaks (2x400g pack)
> 
> • 1 x 1kg Skinless & Boneless Chicken Thighs
> 
> • 1 x 1.3kg French Corn Fed Chicken
> 
> • 1 x 300g Dorset Farm Veal Stir Fry
> 
> And these for FREE!!
> 
> • 1 x 30g California Rancher Rump Rub
> 
> • 1 x Healthy Recipes
> 
> • 1 x Free Super Chilled Delivery!
> 
> • Your Choice Of Delivery Date
> 
> • Expertly Cut On Day Of Dispatch
> 
> • Order Now, Pay Later (Day Of Dispatch)


Brilliant mate, thank you.

Ill edit these prizes into the OP when I get on my comp.

Thanks again


----------



## [email protected]

JANIKvonD said:


> Brilliant mate, thank you.
> 
> Ill edit these prizes into the OP when I get on my comp.
> 
> Thanks again


Too late to change my mind? I'd show my belly to the pope for that lol :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

[email protected] said:


> Too late to change my mind? I'd show my belly to the pope for that lol :lol:


A glute spread pic will be required


----------



## bigmitch69

Just popping in to say HOLA. I havent read all comments, i'll catch up when home


----------



## Northern Lass

MuscleFood said:


> Bring it on, winner can have one of our super lean hampers, http://www.musclefood.com/superleanstack/
> 
> Including:
> 
> 1 x 5kg Chicken Breast Fillets
> 
> • 2 x 8-9oz Great British Prime Rump Steaks
> 
> • 2 x 500g Lean British Beef Mince
> 
> • 2 x 500g Diced Turkey Breast
> 
> • 2 x 400g Diced Lean British Beef
> 
> And even MORE Lean Tasty Meats:
> 
> • 8 x 100g Prime Pork Loin Steaks (2x400g pack)
> 
> • 1 x 1kg Skinless & Boneless Chicken Thighs
> 
> • 1 x 1.3kg French Corn Fed Chicken
> 
> • 1 x 300g Dorset Farm Veal Stir Fry
> 
> And these for FREE!!
> 
> • 1 x 30g California Rancher Rump Rub
> 
> • 1 x Healthy Recipes
> 
> • 1 x Free Super Chilled Delivery!
> 
> • Your Choice Of Delivery Date
> 
> • Expertly Cut On Day Of Dispatch
> 
> • Order Now, Pay Later (Day Of Dispatch)


Well done MF

Better start choosing my hamper


----------



## B4PJS

R0BLET said:


> Does that sword go up your poo pipe
> 
> Eat and grow buddy! :beer:





[email protected] said:


> Nobody here will take the mickey and if they do they'll get the Jojo death stare. It will knock a man out at 20 paces
> 
> Good luck and eat, eat, eat :thumb:





husky said:


> Food mate food-lol





Milky said:


> You know mate l would love to be lean, you can just build on your frame now, no fat to burn.


Chhers all, too kind of you. Milky, the cut part of a diet is very easy for me, just means returning to my normal state of being and hardly eating. The bulk is so much work for me because I normally have the appetite of a 10 year old!


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy

Sharpy76 said:


> Bonjour bum bandits:bounce:
> 
> Stats:
> 
> Age - 36 (but i look much younger)
> 
> Weight - 15st
> 
> Height - 6ft
> 
> B/F% - ?????
> 
> Goal - Not sure lol, lean up (i think?!)
> 
> View attachment 125073
> View attachment 125074
> View attachment 125075
> View attachment 125076
> 
> 
> View attachment 125077
> View attachment 125078
> View attachment 125079
> View attachment 125080
> 
> 
> View attachment 125081
> View attachment 125082


How big are your arms dayumm


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Food so far

4 eggs, sweetcorn with cheese for breky

300g steak mince made into burgers with cheese and salad

75g whey 1tblspn peanut butter in water

Trained Chest & Tri's

Warmup

10mins x trainer

15 reps 20kg on smith bench

Decline Bench

12x 50kg

10x 70kg

8x 100kg

6x 70kg

10x 50kg

Incline Dumbell Press

4 sets of 12x 30kg

Incline Dumbell Flys

4 sets of 12x 15kg

Pec Dec

4 sets of 10x 60kg

Triceps

Rope Pulldowns

worked up the stack as far as i could go then back down, huuuge dropset

Straight Bar

same as above

Kick Backs

3 sets of 10x 20kg on each arm

Starting from tommorow, mon,wed and fri ill be doing 2 sessions 1 in morning fasted and 1 in evening with heavy weights, strict diet starts tommorow aswell, no gear until another 2-3 weeks when diet is bang on.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

B4PJS said:


> Chhers all, too kind of you. Milky, the cut part of a diet is very easy for me, just means returning to my normal state of being and hardly eating. The bulk is so much work for me because I normally have the appetite of a 10 year old!


mate you have a big chance of winning now ive seen your pics, your lean and thats a good base to start on and you will bulk up fast with plenty clean cals and good training


----------



## B4PJS

Mr_Morocco said:


> mate you have a big chance of winning now ive seen your pics, your lean and thats a good base to start on and you will bulk up fast with plenty clean cals and good training


Cheers for the encouragement mate. Diet isn't particularly clean, but I am not scared of a bit of fat as I can shed that at about 1 - 2% a week with not too much effort  Aiming for about 10kg total gain over the 10 weeks and hoping that the competition can keep me on track with the food consumption and training required.


----------



## Sharpy76

R0BLET said:


> BEAST!!
> 
> Mate you look awesome - as usual.
> 
> How long you been training, vast difference between newbies and experienced guys.
> 
> The muscle maturity is obvious!
> 
> Great work :beer:
> 
> @liam0810 I'm dumping you for Sharpy  :wub:


Lol, thanks mate!

I got back into training this time last year after not training for 3 years solid and boy was it a struggle to lose the weight i had gained. I went up to 17st of lard and once i shifted the weight (hence the 2hr cardio sessions lol) i vowed to never let myself go again.

First post (at the bottom)on my journal has pics of me "natty" this time last year...

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/185632-sharpy-back-game.html

Anyway, think i'm gonna go down the "cutting" route. I reckon i could shift quite a bit of fat with the help of you fellas/ladies!

Hopefully, my legs might look in more proportion to the rest of me by the end of these 10 weeks!


----------



## Milky

No pics from me today l am afraid chaps, not really in a pics place.

Been a tw*t of a day, bit of upset in my house and TBRH the last thing l want to do is have my pic taken, feeling pretty sh*t right now.

Its personal not training related but if you want to exclude me fair enough. I would understand.


----------



## B4PJS

Milky said:


> No pics from me today l am afraid chaps, not really in a pics place.
> 
> Been a tw*t of a day, bit of upset in my house and TBRH the last thing l want to do is have my pic taken, feeling pretty sh*t right now.
> 
> Its personal not training related but if you want to exclude me fair enough. I would understand.


I reckon if you can get pics in the next couple of days then should not be a problem, after all you are only short changing yourself on the time between start and end of the comp


----------



## onthebuild

Ok edited my first post to include all the pictures I can manage by myself! So that's your lot chaps!


----------



## C.Hill

JANIKvonD said:


> No worries mate, do thum as soon as ya can tho x


I will mate, I want all that meat!!


----------



## [email protected]

onthebuild said:


> Ok edited my first post to include all the pictures I can manage by myself! So that's your lot chaps!


Nice tan on the legs


----------



## TELBOR

[email protected] said:


> Nice tan on the legs


Surely he can't live in those Adidas trackies all day lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

onthebuild said:


> Ok edited my first post to include all the pictures I can manage by myself! So that's your lot chaps!


Bog roll on the computer table...a man prepared.


----------



## 25434

JANIKvonD said:


> Bog roll on the computer table...a man prepared.


wut? I don't get that comment? wut wut wut? help please...I have clueless disease...


----------



## DazUKM

Gl cvnts


----------



## TELBOR

Flubs said:


> wut? I don't get that comment? wut wut wut? help please...I have clueless disease...


See attached pmsl


----------



## JANIKvonD

Flubs said:


> wut? I don't get that comment? wut wut wut? help please...I have clueless disease...


His comp might get dirty....bog roll is handy


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

Flubs said:


> wut? I don't get that comment? wut wut wut? help please...I have clueless disease...





JANIKvonD said:


> His comp might get dirty....bog roll is handy


Or sticky


----------



## 25434

hee hee...got it....


----------



## onthebuild

[email protected] said:


> Nice tan on the legs


Its not actually a tan its the light reflected in the mirror!



JANIKvonD said:


> Bog roll on the computer table...a man prepared.


That isn't a desk its a set of drawers you retard. And my test is in the top drawer, that's blood wiping bog roll for after jabs :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Pics will have to be tomorrow I'm afraid. Got a very sick puppy here at the moment so bit preoccupied with that. He's ok but really not well


----------



## [email protected]

onthebuild said:


> Its not actually a tan its the light reflected in the mirror!


Is it? It really looks like a tan line :lol:

Pics are good though.


----------



## onthebuild

[email protected] said:


> Is it? It really looks like a tan line :lol:
> 
> Pics are good though.


Yeah honestly, Wish it was a tan line as its pretty comical!


----------



## jon-kent

Ginger Ben said:


> Pics will have to be tomorrow I'm afraid. Got a very sick puppy here at the moment so bit preoccupied with that. He's ok but really not well


Boiled chicken and rice for him for a few days mate ?


----------



## Ginger Ben

jon-kent said:


> Boiled chicken and rice for him for a few days mate ?


Will be tomorrow mate yeah. He's not interested in eating anything at the moment. Cooked some turkey bacon for him but wouldn't even sniff it. Poor bugger feels crap I think


----------



## B4PJS

Just a small snack I had this afternoon at the mother-in-laws


----------



## jon-kent

Ginger Ben said:


> Will be tomorrow mate yeah. He's not interested in eating anything at the moment. Cooked some turkey bacon for him but wouldn't even sniff it. Poor bugger feels crap I think


Just make sure he drinks some water mate ! Dehydration is the biggest thing that does puppies in !


----------



## Ginger Ben

jon-kent said:


> Just make sure he drinks some water mate ! Dehydration is the biggest thing that does puppies in !


He is mate, thanks. Vet said he was ok in that regard and he's drinking a decent amount


----------



## jon-kent

Ginger Ben said:


> He is mate, thanks. Vet said he was ok in that regard and he's drinking a decent amount


Cool ! Watch how quick his head moves when he eats the chicken and rice tomorrow ! Haha


----------



## tamara

Well I went to nando's lastnight and I think it's massively over rated. Yeah the chicken was nice (butterfly chicken) but all the sauces blew my head off the garlic bread was basically bread with no garlic butter and the choc o lot cake that I was planning to have for desert wasn't even gonna be warm so I didn't have it. I like warm chocolate cake with a blob of ice cream.

Finished with my boyfriend this morning and had a big f.uck off beef dinner with 3 Yorkshire puddings for lunch so not done well today, but, tomorrow is a new day. Food shopping and to purchase a skipping rope to do some fasted cardio before brecwast and gym.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

onthebuild said:


> That isn't a desk its a set of drawers you retard. And my test is in the top drawer, that's blood wiping bog roll for after jabs :lol:


You'll have to forgive his ignorance otb, he is Scottish after all :lol:


----------



## onthebuild

danMUNDY said:


> You'll have to forgive his ignorance otb, he is Scottish after all :lol:


Yeah his sh1tter is probably outside down the garden the backward cvnt


----------



## faultline

beefdinner said:


> Well I went to nando's lastnight and I think it's massively over rated. Yeah the chicken was nice (butterfly chicken) but all the sauces blew my head off the garlic bread was basically bread with no garlic butter and the choc o lot cake that I was planning to have for desert wasn't even gonna be warm so I didn't have it. I like warm chocolate cake with a blob of


Try half (or whole) chicken with peri-peri, spicy rice n coleslaw, then it's not overrated it's bloody lovely!


----------



## Madoxx

Haha when at nandos you got to have at least 3 side portions or it doesn't touch the sides, nice food but pricey for glorified chicken ad chips

Wish I entered this comp now with those prizes!!!

For all you people complaint about pics get the self timer app from iTunes, 69p, balance phone on shelf and job done


----------



## JANIKvonD

beefdinner said:


> Well I went to nando's lastnight and I think it's massively over rated. Yeah the chicken was nice (butterfly chicken) but all the sauces blew my head off the garlic bread was basically bread with no garlic butter and the choc o lot cake that I was planning to have for desert wasn't even gonna be warm so I didn't have it. I like warm chocolate cake with a blob of ice cream.
> 
> Finished with my boyfriend this morning and had a big f.uck off beef dinner with 3 Yorkshire puddings for lunch so not done well today, but, tomorrow is a new day. Food shopping and to purchase a skipping rope to do some fasted cardio before brecwast and gym.


Hope u didn't split cos you're tea was shyte. But seen as you're single now.....go re-do you're start pics with less clothes on. Lol oj


----------



## JANIKvonD

CONTENDERS ARE YOU READY?!?!


----------



## B4PJS

READY!!!!


----------



## TELBOR

READY!!

Just need a shít first


----------



## B4PJS

Not a great start to the proceedings, I overdid my scrambled eggs this morning and have been eating what tastes like rubber for the last 10 minutes :cursing:


----------



## TELBOR

B4PJS said:


> Not a great start to the proceedings, I overdid my scrambled eggs this morning and have been eating what tastes like rubber for the last 10 minutes :cursing:


Pmsl.

Bang some sauce on them, sweet chilli Nom Nom Nom!!


----------



## Keeks

Ready, fasted cardio done, fish in the microwave.

Let's have it!!!!!! :bounce:


----------



## Northern Lass

Bring it on!!


----------



## Jay.32

puurboi said:


> I was gunna but when i got her knickers off it looked like a yawning hippo...


My mother died last year!!!!!


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Ready, fasted cardio done, fish in the microwave.
> 
> Let's have it!!!!!! :bounce:


Fish in the microwave, cat in the oven.....

RSPCA would have a field day with you I bet 

:lol:

What cardio you done?


----------



## C.Hill

JANIKvonD said:


> CONTENDERS ARE YOU READY?!?!


Yep but I feel like shìt still lmao in bed, off work!

Gonna force the food down and maybe get a session in. Ill get pics up today aswell.

Just necked- 10 egg whites, 100g oats, 30g whey, 2x tbls PB and a tbls of EVOO. GET IT IN!


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Fish in the microwave, cat in the oven.....
> 
> RSPCA would have a field day with you I bet
> 
> :lol:
> 
> What cardio you done?


They would if they knew about a little incident a while ago, I put my tumble dryer on with my cat in it, never have I panicked so much, luckily it was only for a few seconds but fook, I panicked.

One hour fasted power walk, one part of prep I love. :thumb:


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> They would if they knew about a little incident a while ago, I put my tumble dryer on with my cat in it, never have I panicked so much, luckily it was only for a few seconds but fook, I panicked.
> 
> One hour fasted power walk, one part of prep I love. :thumb:


Pmsl, wasn't far off was I 

I bet you shít yourself!

Will you do that every morning now?


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl, wasn't far off was I
> 
> I bet you shít yourself!
> 
> Will you do that every morning now?


Lol, yeah nearly spot on, just a different kitchen appliance. And sh1t myself I did, I was shaking for hours after!

Yep, one hour fasted power walk every morning, then evening cardio is a mix of the X trainer or hiit and tabata in there too.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Up drinking black coffee then off to gym for a fasted session


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Lol, yeah nearly spot on, just a different kitchen appliance. And sh1t myself I did, I was shaking for hours after!
> 
> Yep, one hour fasted power walk every morning, then evening cardio is a mix of the X trainer or hiit and tabata in there too.


Bless ya, I can imagine!

I'll have to look into this Tabata stuff you lot talk about lol


----------



## Mr_Morocco

R0BLET said:


> Bless ya, I can imagine!
> 
> I'll have to look into this Tabata stuff you lot talk about lol


look into joining a gym first mate

morning


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> look into joining a gym first mate
> 
> morning




Morning mate


----------



## JANIKvonD

C.Hill said:


> Yep but I feel like shìt still lmao in bed, off work!
> 
> Gonna force the food down and maybe get a session in. Ill get pics up today aswell.
> 
> Just necked- 10 egg whites, 100g oats, 30g whey, 2x tbls PB and a tbls of EVOO. GET IT IN!


good stuff mate, u updated youre stats/goals etc yet? add pics to that later today?


----------



## C.Hill

JANIKvonD said:


> good stuff mate, u updated youre stats/goals etc yet? add pics to that later today?


Yep just done it  anything missing? I just copied @R0BLETs layout lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

im off to a p!sh start...got up early for a planned hike to work, forgot a HAD to take my motor so that went to fuk lol. took the pup for a prolonged walk instead. THEN got to work...realised iv forgot my eggs!....THEN....realised i forgot to take my DNP pmsl.

food today then-

8am- 500ml fat milk,2x spoon of PB, 2g vitC, 2x multiV, oil tabs, zinc

10am- 350g chicken, 75g rice

1pm- 350g chicken, 75g rice

6pm- 2tubs quark 2 spooks PB

9.30pm- 5egg omellete.

10.30- 200mg DNP 

foods pretty p!sh & under prepaired tbh.

training *LEGS tonight*.


----------



## JANIKvonD

C.Hill said:


> Yep just done it  anything missing? I just copied @R0BLETs layout lol


spot on bud


----------



## Mr_Morocco

JANIKvonD said:


> im off to a p!sh start...got up early for a planned hike to work, forgot a HAD to take my motor so that went to fuk lol. took the pup for a prolonged walk instead. THEN got to work...realised iv forgot my eggs!....THEN....realised i forgot to take my DNP pmsl.
> 
> food today then-
> 
> *8am- 500ml fat milk,2x spoon of PB, 2g vitC, 2x multiV, oil tabs, zinc*
> 
> *
> 10am- 350g chicken, 75g rice*
> 
> *
> 1pm- 350g chicken, 75g rice*
> 
> *
> 6pm- 2tubs quark 2 spooks PB*
> 
> *
> 9.30pm- 5egg omellete. *
> 
> 10.30- 200mg DNP
> 
> foods pretty p!sh & under prepaired tbh.
> 
> training *LEGS tonight*.


nowt wrong with that bud, you'll see what p!sh is when i post my days food later pmsl


----------



## B4PJS

2nd fukc up of the day, got to work and realised I hadn't cleaned my shaker out after last use. Had gone furry and fukcing stank! rinsed it out and put it in the dishwasher. :cursing:


----------



## JANIKvonD

ALSO...after a massive binge over the w.e & being further from my last DNP (6days now)....iv filled out a fair bit & veins are all RITE out in places, waist is in a bit too cos im on the smallest notch on my belt for first time in a while PMSL. SO...ill only be running DNP upto week 8 & give myself 2 weeks to fill back out/dry out


----------



## JANIKvonD

Mr_Morocco said:


> nowt wrong with that bud, you'll see what p!sh is when i post my days food later pmsl


lol, ill get to meal 2 then it'll all goto fuk when the apprentice comes threw to take the roll order


----------



## bluejoanna

Morning - Been away for the weekend and this thread is now freaking massive - how the hell I am ever meant to get any work done???

Anyway - Gym this morning

10 mins hiit on treadmill - New PB of 17kph, but kept getting electrical shocks which threw me a bit....

Then a 20 minute session of one minute boxing, one minute kettle bell exercises.

Cue sweat.

Am disorganised today - ie no food, but will go into town at lunchtime and grab meself something healthy....

Have a grand one. Just off to check out all the new pics x


----------



## TELBOR

Look at all these excuses already ya bunch of homosexuals!

Forgetting DNP, dirty shakers, I'm a terrorist blah blah blah

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Look at all these excuses already ya bunch of homosexuals!
> 
> Forgetting DNP, dirty shakers, I'm a terrorist blah blah blah
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


lol just u worry about youre gym induction ya cvnt


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> lol just u worry about youre gym induction ya cvnt


Only have to press play on my Zumab DVD mate


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Black coffee pre-workout and then a fasted session

10 mins running machine

2x20 dumbell squats

2x20 dumbell shoulder press

2x20 front raises

2x20 bicep curls barbell

2x20 leg press

2x20 lat pull down

2x20 bench press

2x20 tricep extensions

Just had 75g whey with 1tblspn peanut butter in water

3 weetabix with milk and honey

Food for later will be

tuna(1tin) with sweetcorn and wholemeal pasta

250g lean mince with brown rice and veg

Will be snacking on nuts in between and then 2nd workout is tonight heavy shoulder session with another protein shake after.


----------



## Northern Lass

Trained chest and tri and HIIT this morning


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> Black coffee pre-workout and then a fasted session
> 
> 10 mins running machine
> 
> 2x20 dumbell squats
> 
> 2x20 dumbell shoulder press
> 
> 2x20 front raises
> 
> 2x20 bicep curls barbell
> 
> 2x20 leg press
> 
> 2x20 lat pull down
> 
> 2x20 bench press
> 
> 2x20 tricep extensions
> 
> Just had 75g whey with 1tblspn peanut butter in water
> 
> 3 weetabix with milk and honey
> 
> Food for later will be
> 
> tuna(1tin) with sweetcorn and wholemeal pasta
> 
> 250g lean mince with brown rice and veg
> 
> Will be snacking on nuts in between and then 2nd workout is tonight heavy shoulder session with another protein shake after.


Bit of everything there mate, usually do this?

Enjoy the heavy Boulder session. 36's up again for me last Friday night :beer:


----------



## Mr_Morocco

R0BLET said:


> Bit of everything there mate, usually do this?
> 
> Enjoy the heavy Boulder session. 36's up again for me last Friday night :beer:


Gonna be doing that 3x a week, only use light weights so its a good cardio workout.

Ill try 36's tonight


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> Gonna be doing that 3x a week, only use light weights so its a good cardio workout.
> 
> Ill try 36's tonight


I see, well with all that plus your assistance you'll kill it mate 

Best get em up, if I can, you can!


----------



## Mr_Morocco

R0BLET said:


> I see, well with all that plus your assistance you'll kill it mate
> 
> Best get em up, if I can, you can!


Im in 2 minds whether to do this cut natty, see how far i can go natty first then only get on the juice if i need it in the final weeks


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> Im in 2 minds whether to do this cut natty, see how far i can go natty first then only get on the juice if i need it in the final weeks


I'll be doing the whole 70 days natty pmsl


----------



## tamara

Right cos the competition started today I just wanna clarify if the pics I have put up when the thread first started are verified ok for my starting pics? I don't have a newspaper in them see. If I have to do new pics I'll buy a paper and stick more up. Don't want to do the 10 weeks then have my starting pics disqualified for not having a paper.


----------



## B4PJS

beefdinner said:


> Right cos the competition started today I just wanna clarify if the pics I have put up when the thread first started are verified ok for my starting pics? I don't have a newspaper in them see. If I have to do new pics I'll buy a paper and stick more up. Don't want to do the 10 weeks then have my starting pics disqualified for not having a paper.


Seeing as you have similar information in your journal anyway, I reckon you can get a pass on it. Hardly anyone has actually bothered with dated pictures anyway!


----------



## TELBOR

B4PJS said:


> Seeing as you have similar information in your journal anyway, I reckon you can get a pass on it. Hardly anyone has actually bothered with dated pictures anyway!


Phew, thats ok then.

Mine are 9 months old and i'm ripped to fcuk now!!


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> Mine are 9 months old and ripped to fcuk now!!


This aint a anal replacement competition mate


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> This aint a anal replacement competition mate


----------



## JANIKvonD

beefdinner said:


> Right cos the competition started today I just wanna clarify if the pics I have put up when the thread first started are verified ok for my starting pics? I don't have a newspaper in them see. If I have to do new pics I'll buy a paper and stick more up. Don't want to do the 10 weeks then have my starting pics disqualified for not having a paper.


yep, there fine by me  ....im sure the others will feel the same


----------



## tamara

JANIKvonD said:


> yep, there fine by me  ....im sure the others will feel the same


Cool thanks.


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Bless ya, I can imagine!
> 
> I'll have to look into this Tabata stuff you lot talk about lol


You need to get into Tabata, its ace. Absolute killer when doing it, but mixes cardio up a bit and ace if you're short on time.


----------



## C.Hill

Meal 3- 220g steak, 100g white rice. And one for tomorrow


----------



## B4PJS

Lunch for me:


----------



## Sharpy76

Ooops, forgot to have a newspaper in my pics tooops:

Also, i still have a dodgy gut......great:cursing:


----------



## JANIKvonD

C.Hill said:


> Meal 3- 220g steak, 100g white rice. And one for tomorrow
> 
> View attachment 125276


id never be able to eat 1 knowing theres another sitting lol


----------



## C.Hill

JANIKvonD said:


> id never be able to eat 1 knowing theres another sitting lol


Took me about 40 minutes to eat it! Serious force feeding lol had to sit there for 10 mins after head in my hands so I didn't throw it up! Feel awful, not good i just wanna train!


----------



## TELBOR

Sharpy76 said:


> Ooops, forgot to have a newspaper in my pics tooops:
> 
> Also, i still have a dodgy gut......great:cursing:


I have a runny nose :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

C.Hill said:


> Took me about 40 minutes to eat it! Serious force feeding lol had to sit there for 10 mins after head in my hands so I didn't throw it up! Feel awful, not good i just wanna train!


not good mate, i was like that on tren & Dbol....no appetite at all.



R0BLET said:


> I have a runny nose :lol:


full to the rim mate?


----------



## Suprakill4

husky said:


> WARNING NOT FOR THE WEAK HEARTED OR THE INFIRM
> 
> Heres my pics people-apologies, also had to block the face out as its a bad one.
> 
> Age-39
> 
> Height 6ft
> 
> Weight 17 stone 3 pounds
> 
> Bodyfat -yep!
> 
> gonna be doing a 1970's type lifting programme I've found with a few wee tweeks thrown in, training six days out of seven, cardio every day for 30 mins, so fire away feckers and get your slagging in cause i'm expecting it.


I bet you would be a few lbs lighter without that hair mate!! With lower bodyfat you would really imo, some good muscle mass there by the looks.


----------



## husky

Suprakill4 said:


> I bet you would be a few lbs lighter without that hair mate!! With lower bodyfat you would really imo, some good muscle mass there by the looks.


Lol- gonna go the full hog at the end of the 10 weeks and get rid of all my hair-big cut coming regarding the body fat so we'll see whats underneath.


----------



## Suprakill4

husky said:


> Lol- gonna go the full hog at the end of the 10 weeks and get rid of all my hair-big cut coming regarding the body fat so we'll see whats underneath.


Think you will be very happy if you follow it and get to a decent bodyfat, clearly some good muscle there.


----------



## tamara

Can someone take a look at the nutritional value and make sure these are ok before I eat a sh!t load over the next 10 weeks. Fat loss is my aim. They're an easy 84p each so was hoping to have a tin for breakfast now an again to give me a break from eggs. I don't like porridge or oats or nuts to mix things up a bit.


----------



## TELBOR

beefdinner said:


> Can someone take a look at the nutritional value and make sure these are ok before I eat a sh!t load over the next 10 weeks. Fat loss is my aim. They're an easy 84p each so was hoping to have a tin for breakfast now an again to give me a break from eggs. I don't like porridge or oats or nuts to mix things up a bit.
> 
> View attachment 125323


All good


----------



## JANIKvonD

i love mackerel....not been out in a couple year, but i usually go a few sea fishing trips & come back with masses of the feking things


----------



## tamara

JANIKvonD said:


> i love mackerel....not been out in a couple year, but i usually go a few sea fishing trips & come back with masses of the feking things


I bought 4 cans not knowing if I like it or not but I'm generally ok with fish. I ate a can about 10 mins ago but I picked all the fish out and wrapped it in kitchen roll to absorb all the oil. I'm pleased that I enjoyed it and think it's quite tasty cos I struggle to find good healthy things to eat. If I can alternate between eating a tin of these and my 2 egg whites, 2 whole egg omelettes every day I'll be sorted for my breakfast meals.


----------



## TELBOR

beefdinner said:


> I bought 4 cans not knowing if I like it or not but I'm generally ok with fish. I ate a can about 10 mins ago but I picked all the fish out and wrapped it in kitchen roll to absorb all the oil. I'm pleased that I enjoyed it and think it's quite tasty cos I struggle to find good healthy things to eat. If I can alternate between eating a tin of these and my 2 egg whites, 2 whole egg omelettes every day I'll be sorted for my breakfast meals.


Get that oil down ya lol

What's the diet, high protein high fat?


----------



## JANIKvonD

beefdinner said:


> I bought 4 cans not knowing if I like it or not but I'm generally ok with fish. I ate a can about 10 mins ago but I picked all the fish out and wrapped it in kitchen roll to absorb all the oil. I'm pleased that I enjoyed it and think it's quite tasty cos I struggle to find good healthy things to eat. If I can alternate between eating a tin of these and my 2 egg whites, 2 whole egg omelettes every day I'll be sorted for my breakfast meals.


the nutrition on the can will include the oil...take that into account when ur wrinsing them under the tap lol  bacon & eggs = breakfast of champ


----------



## tamara

R0BLET said:


> Get that oil down ya lol
> 
> What's the diet, high protein high fat?


That's the thing I don't know what sort of diet I should be doing. I suppose you could say I'm doing a 10 week cut because I am trying to lose as much fat as possible whilst trying to maintain muscle. If I could get this sorted now I'll know what I'm supposed to be buying every week and I'll know what to eat every day the next 10 weeks. I was thinking of going for 1400 calories a day and dropping all carbs apart from the carbs in my post workout shake.

If I do 7am 30 mins skipping then do a tin of mackerel on the head for breakfast 300 cals then gym for 9:30 which is weights for whatever bodypart falls on that day followed by 30 mins cardio then my shake which is one of these  then I have 325 cals for lunch which would be tuna and salad cream mixed wrapped up in massive romaine lettuce leaves like a tuna wrap with cucumber or turkey breast steak with mixed veg then dinner I have another 325 cals which would be beef steak or smoked river cobbler (can't afford haddock!) again with mixed veg.

On Tuesday evenings I have my krav maga class in the evening 2 hours, Wednesday evening I have skipmix class and Thursday evening krav again 2 hours on top of gym in the mornings.

F.ucking really wanna try with this butt, I wanna have a banging figure like cos I'm 30 on Friday 

Edit I haven't factored in the calories from my supps. I'm having a cod liver oil capsule, psyllium husk capsule, 1000mg vit C, magnesium and zinc, vitamin B and omega 3,6,9


----------



## JANIKvonD

beefdinner said:


> That's the thing I don't know what sort of diet I should be doing. I suppose you could say I'm doing a 10 week cut because I am trying to lose as much fat as possible whilst trying to maintain muscle. If I could get this sorted now I'll know what I'm supposed to be buying every week and I'll know what to eat every day the next 10 weeks. I was thinking of going for 1400 calories a day and dropping all carbs apart from the carbs in my post workout shake.
> 
> If I do 7am 30 mins skipping then do a tin of mackerel on the head for breakfast 300 cals then gym for 9:30 which is weights for whatever bodypart falls on that day followed by 30 mins cardio then my shake which is one of these
> View attachment 125337
> then I have 325 cals for lunch which would be tuna and salad cream mixed wrapped up in massive romaine lettuce leaves like a tuna wrap with cucumber or turkey breast steak with mixed veg then dinner I have another 325 cals which would be beef steak or smoked river cobbler (can't afford haddock!) again with mixed veg.
> 
> On Tuesday evenings I have my krav maga class in the evening 2 hours, Wednesday evening I have skipmix class and Thursday evening krav again 2 hours on top of gym in the mornings.
> 
> F.ucking really wanna try with this butt, I wanna have a banging figure like cos I'm 30 on Friday
> 
> Edit I haven't factored in the calories from my supps. I'm having a cod liver oil capsule, psyllium husk capsule, 1000mg vit C, magnesium and zinc, vitamin B and omega 3,6,9


All looks good to me! Can't see the shake on my phone tho.

Don't count cals from vits.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Drying out a bit from DNP now...back on it tomorrow


----------



## B4PJS

Copied from my journal:

Finally finished off my workout this evening, had to stop half way through as my dinner was ready :lol:

3x5x60kg Low Bar Back Squats

3x10x20kg Front Bar Squats

20 Calf Raises holding bare oly bar behind back

3 Wide arm pullups

3 Close grip pullups

5 Chinups

Video of Squats






Just learning to do the front squats hence the high volume, low reps. All advice welcome


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning all, how we feeling after day 1


----------



## B4PJS

Not too bad JvD. Working from home today as need to go to the Drs to get my eye looked at. Got a weird lump on my eyelid :-s


----------



## Keeks

Morning! Hungry, after the best nights sleep I've had in ages. Happy days! :rockon:

Already feeling more settled and routined after only a day, getting back into the swing of things now.

Have a great day all!


----------



## onthebuild

My day consisted of 5am-1pm shift, gym for cardio and then a 6-11 shift. If that didn't put me in a calorie deficit I don't know what will ffs!!!


----------



## TELBOR

B4PJS said:


> Not too bad JvD. Working from home today as need to go to the Drs to get my eye looked at. Got a weird lump on my eyelid :-s


Told you, it's Gyno 

Morning everyone :beer:


----------



## B4PJS

R0BLET said:


> Told you, it's Gyno
> 
> Morning everyone :beer:


 :gun_bandana:

Think I might start a "R0BLET told me I have gyno" thread, and see how many negs we get for you  :wub:

Hope I don't need antibiotics, got a stag do this weekend in Dusseldorf!


----------



## JANIKvonD

B4PJS said:


> Not too bad JvD. Working from home today as need to go to the Drs to get my eye looked at. Got a weird lump on my eyelid :-s


my mate had clomidia in the eye before...was in hosp for a week. just saying



Keeks said:


> Morning! Hungry, after the best nights sleep I've had in ages. Happy days! :rockon:
> 
> Already feeling more settled and routined after only a day, getting back into the swing of things now.
> 
> Have a great day all!


good stuff keeks, have a good ane 



onthebuild said:


> My day consisted of 5am-1pm shift, gym for cardio and then a 6-11 shift. If that didn't put me in a calorie deficit I don't know what will ffs!!!


part timer


----------



## TELBOR

B4PJS said:


> :gun_bandana:
> 
> Think I might start a "R0BLET told me I have gyno" thread, and see how many negs we get for you  :wub:
> 
> Hope I don't need antibiotics, got a stag do this weekend in Dusseldorf!


PMSL Do it 

You got hayfever? Is it a stye? Bang some eyedrops in to see if it helps.


----------



## Sharpy76

Had a cracking sleep and best of all, didn't get up through the night with dodgy guts! The Pepto Bismol seems to have worked.....hopefully.

Took a nytol and i slept like a baby! Back on the cardio grind from tomorrow and gym too.


----------



## TELBOR

Sharpy76 said:


> Had a cracking sleep and best of all, didn't get up through the night with dodgy guts! The Pepto Bismol seems to have worked.....hopefully.
> 
> Took a nytol and i slept like a baby! Back on the cardio grind from tomorrow and gym too.


FFS 5 hours sleep here :crying:

Glad you're on the mend slim


----------



## bluejoanna

Morning.

This morning - Cardio similar to yesterday..

10 minutes HIIT on treadmill - managed the 17kph again, may try 17.5 tomorrow, but I shall see

Then it was a power plate session - one minute bursts of:

Step ups with weighted side raises

Step ups with weighted front raises

Squats with OHP

Squats with OH Tricep bends

Mountain climbers

Box jumps with squats (killer)

Burpees

Jumping jacks

Squats with weights held at front

Low Plank to high plank

Plank with leg raises

Feet on sliders - mountain climbers

Feet on sliders - Plank position - splits and jack knife

Get sweat in eye, moan like a b!tich - drive to work, shower, make coffee, sit at desk and here I am!!

Out for dinner tonight - I have the willpower of a gnat, so will fess up in the morning!

x


----------



## B4PJS

Woop, managed to cook my eggs properly this morning :lol:

@R0BLET, @JANIKvonD, I seem to get this eye thing every few months and I think it is stress related. Had eye drops last time but didn't really seem to do anything 

Am hoping DPD arrives soon with my SD, but they probably will arrive when am at the Drs. Missed it yesterday, the tracking information showed that they attempted delivery @ 8:55 so here's hoping I am first on the round again. Already got enough to do on Friday morning before flying out to Germany in the afternoon without having to also go to the depot to pick it up.


----------



## JANIKvonD

my fuel for the day-

2g vitC, 2x multiV, oil tabs, zinc.......forgot my DNP...AGAIN lol, ahwell

8am- 5 whole eggs, 200ml fat milk

10.30- 250g chicken, 50g rice, big scoop of PB

1pm- 250g chicken, 50g rice, big scoop of PB

4.30pm- 5whole eggs, 200ml fat milk

9pm- 500g chicken chinese stirfry (roarsted seaseme oil & light soya). large grated cauli head.

not training today.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Sharpy76 said:


> Had a cracking sleep and best of all, didn't get up through the night with dodgy guts! The Pepto Bismol seems to have worked.....hopefully.
> 
> Took a nytol and i slept like a baby! Back on the cardio grind from tomorrow and gym too.


i had a great sleep too.....no nukie this morning tho :crying: pmsl. cardio grind for me tomorrow too....mine will be fasted on the cross trainer while watching the bra sales channel


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> FFS 5 hours sleep here :crying:
> 
> Glad you're on the mend slim


sup wi u like?



B4PJS said:


> Woop, managed to cook my eggs properly this morning :lol:
> 
> @R0BLET, @JANIKvonD, I seem to get this eye thing every few months and I think it is stress related. Had eye drops last time but didn't really seem to do anything
> 
> Am hoping DPD arrives soon with my SD, but they probably will arrive when am at the Drs. Missed it yesterday, the tracking information showed that they attempted delivery @ 8:55 so here's hoping I am first on the round again. Already got enough to do on Friday morning before flying out to Germany in the afternoon without having to also go to the depot to pick it up.


u been to docs before about it mate? how much SD did ya get....usually a 4 week course in a bottle


----------



## JANIKvonD

ace sesh Jo


----------



## B4PJS

JANIKvonD said:


> u been to docs before about it mate? how much SD did ya get....usually a 4 week course in a bottle


Just went to see a pharmacist last time who gave me the eye drops that did nothing for it, hence going to the docs this time.

I seem to have got myself 2 bottles, that's 180 caps! They have now arrived and the temptation is unbearable to just start them now and keep taking them till the effects wear off, my liver packs in or my balls go on holiday, whichever comes first! Had no side effects from the T-Bullet course I did a while back, so thinking of seeing how far I can push it!


----------



## bluejoanna

JANIKvonD said:


> i had a great sleep too.....no nukie this morning tho :crying: pmsl. cardio grind for me tomorrow too....mine will be fasted on the cross trainer while watching the bra sales channel


I did not think you did ANY sort of cardio apart from the horizontal variety, and 30 seconds a day just ain't gonna make that much difference..... :lol: You are going to be knackered on the cross trainer....x


----------



## onthebuild

2ml of TNT 450 in and 120mcg of clen. Sweats are gonna be unbearable today!!!


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> sup wi u like?


Left cinema at 23.30pm after superman lol

Then up at 5am for a back session mate


----------



## TELBOR

B4PJS said:


> Just went to see a pharmacist last time who gave me the eye drops that did nothing for it, hence going to the docs this time.
> 
> I seem to have got myself 2 bottles, that's 180 caps! They have now arrived and the temptation is unbearable to just start them now and keep taking them till the effects wear off, my liver packs in or my balls go on holiday, whichever comes first! Had no side effects from the T-Bullet course I did a while back, so thinking of seeing how far I can push it!


Junkie 

M1T would of been good for you mate


----------



## B4PJS

R0BLET said:


> Junkie
> 
> *M1T would of been good for you mate*


Wassat? Can it be stacked?


----------



## TELBOR

B4PJS said:


> Wassat? Can it be stacked?


Here: http://www.jwsupplements.co.uk/M1T.html

No I wouldn't stack it lol

@xpower I believe could chip in mate


----------



## B4PJS

R0BLET said:


> Here: http://www.jwsupplements.co.uk/M1T.html
> 
> No I wouldn't stack it lol
> 
> @xpower I believe could chip in mate


Will have a look into running that next time


----------



## TELBOR

B4PJS said:


> Will have a look into running that next time


I'm using them in November


----------



## B4PJS

R0BLET said:


> I'm using them in November


Might join you on that one then


----------



## Greshie

B4PJS said:


> Just went to see a pharmacist last time who gave me the eye drops that did nothing for it, hence going to the docs this time.
> 
> I seem to have got myself 2 bottles, that's 180 caps! They have now arrived and the temptation is unbearable to just start them now and keep taking them till the effects wear off, my liver packs in or my balls go on holiday, whichever comes first! Had no side effects from the T-Bullet course I did a while back, so thinking of seeing how far I can push it!


If you are worried about liver function there are cycle support products available which help counter any side effects.

And balls are over rated unless you are trying for kids ... the prostrate will still produce fluid for ejaculation, and your balls will return once you come off cycle (eventually!) though again post cycle support products will help the process !


----------



## Mr_Morocco

R0BLET said:


> I'm using them in November


You dirty cnut


----------



## B4PJS

Greshie said:



> If you are worried about liver function there are cycle support products available which help counter any side effects.
> 
> And balls are over rated unless you are trying for kids ... the prostrate will still produce fluid for ejaculation, and your balls will return once you come off cycle (eventually!) though again post cycle support products will help the process !


No plans for kids, so not a problem there. There seems to be such a mixed message on this site regarding liver aids that I am just gonna keep well hydrated and hope for the best.


----------



## husky

Well just up so its gonna be coffee time and then back out to the garage for a hard session-think it might be a wee bit more intense than normal as just had a major dingdong with the wife so she's fecked off after me telling her to gtf to her mothers-peace and Q anyway.


----------



## JANIKvonD

bluejoanna said:


> I did not think you did ANY sort of cardio apart from the horizontal variety, and 30 seconds a day just ain't gonna make that much difference..... :lol: You are going to be knackered on the cross trainer....x


pffft 30secs....you're gonna be dissapointed womin lol  i WILL be doing cardio tonight too!!!! not sure how long ill last (longer than i pump thats for sure)


----------



## tamara

Just done legs and tried having a bash at tabata after @Keeks mentioned it! Well I got to a minute and a half before I had to get off! Was doing just 20 secs flat out 10 secs rest but it's very hard!

Actually squatted 70kg today and warmed up with just the bar and felt like I wasn't even holding anything. Compare that to when I first tried squatting in the rack and I was struggling with just the 20kg bar!

She took a picture but after telling me to hold position for the pic for ages as she took it I was getting back up so I'm just saying my bum was much lower! Just wanted to point that out!


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Left cinema at 23.30pm after superman lol
> 
> Then up at 5am for a back session mate


aww im supposed to be going tonight!...any good?


----------



## JANIKvonD

husky said:


> Well just up so its gonna be coffee time and then back out to the garage for a hard session-think it might be a wee bit more intense than normal as just had a major dingdong with the wife so she's fecked off after me telling her to gtf to her mothers-peace and Q anyway.


nothing like a good argument to push u threw a hard sesh mate....give it hell  oh & hope she comes back


----------



## Keeks

beefdinner said:


> Just done legs and tried having a bash at tabata after @Keeks mentioned it! Well I got to a minute and a half before I had to get off! Was doing just 20 secs flat out 10 secs rest but it's very hard!
> 
> Actually squatted 70kg today and warmed up with just the bar and felt like I wasn't even holding anything. Compare that to when I first tried squatting in the rack and I was struggling with just the 20kg bar!
> 
> She took a picture but after telling me to hold position for the pic for ages as she took it I was getting back up so I'm just saying my bum was much lower! Just wanted to point that out!
> 
> View attachment 125464


Yay, glad you tried something different cardio wsie, but by tabata, I mean like 30-45 seconds of say star jumps, burpees, anything like that, then 5-10 seconds rest. If its on a Xtrainer or something, its like HIIT? Still a killer but tabata is completely different.


----------



## CJ

Tabata is completely different to hitt,

Tabata is a short high intense circuit with miinimal rest.

So a circuit could be

20 sec push ups

20 sec frog jumps

20 sec star jumps

20 sec burpees

All with 10 sec rest in between

Then repeat that circuit 3 or 4 times


----------



## JANIKvonD

CJ said:


> Tabata is completely different to hitt,
> 
> Tabata is a short high intense circuit with miinimal rest.
> 
> So a circuit could be
> 
> 20 sec push ups
> 
> 20 sec frog jumps
> 
> 20 sec star jumps
> 
> 20 sec burpees
> 
> All with 10 sec rest in between
> 
> Then repeat that circuit 3 or 4 times


do u do this mate?


----------



## CJ

JANIKvonD said:


> do u do this mate?


I do buddy...I do that exact circuit 2/3 times a week upon waking.

Its exhausting and excellent for fat loss as the effexts last for ages after the circuits have finiahed


----------



## tamara

Keeks said:


> Yay, glad you tried something different cardio wsie, but by tabata, I mean like 30-45 seconds of say star jumps, burpees, anything like that, then 5-10 seconds rest. If its on a Xtrainer or something, its like HIIT? Still a killer but tabata is completely different.


Actually now I've googled some more it was just HiiT but doing it 20 secs flat out then 10 secs moderate and so on. Usually when I do HiiT it's 1 minute moderate and 30 secs flat out.

Aww the girl I train with had a routine planned based on what she thought was tabata, that was star jumps tuck jumps, sprinting on spot etc but I told her she was wrong! Ooops will apologise to her tomorrow and do it the way she wanted!


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Nice to see everyones fully on this challenge, legs and cardio tonight for me


----------



## CJ

beefdinner said:


> Actually now I've googled some more it was just HiiT but doing it 20 secs flat out then 10 secs moderate and so on. Usually when I do HiiT it's 1 minute moderate and 30 secs flat out.
> 
> Aww the girl I train with had a routine planned based on what she thought was tabata, that was star jumps tuck jumps, sprinting on spot etc but I told her she was wrong! Ooops will apologise to her tomorrow and do it the way she wanted!


Yeah the second paragraph is exactly how you go about it.

Tabata is a brilliant tool but you must push to you absolute limit on each set.


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> I do buddy...I do that exact circuit 2/3 times a week upon waking.
> 
> Its exhausting and excellent for fat loss as the effexts last for ages after the circuits have finiahed


And great for added awesomeness! 



beefdinner said:


> Actually now I've googled some more it was just HiiT but doing it 20 secs flat out then 10 secs moderate and so on. Usually when I do HiiT it's 1 minute moderate and 30 secs flat out.
> 
> Aww the girl I train with had a routine planned based on what she thought was tabata, that was star jumps tuck jumps, sprinting on spot etc but I told her she was wrong! Ooops will apologise to her tomorrow and do it the way she wanted!


Lol, but yes, thats tabata. Copy what she does or just make your own up, and enjoy! :thumb:


----------



## tamara

CJ said:


> Yeah the second paragraph is exactly how you go about it.
> 
> Tabata is a brilliant tool but you must push to you absolute limit on each set.


Yeah I've read some people that do tabata have said they've seen a light at the end of a tunnel, that they actually felt like they were gonna die and that's how you know you've done it right!


----------



## CJ

Keeks said:


> And great for added awesomeness!
> 
> Lol, but yes, thats tabata. Copy what she does or just make your own up, and enjoy! :thumb:


WTF !!!!!!!

since when did you get 'ness' ???


----------



## JANIKvonD

CJ said:


> I do buddy...I do that exact circuit 2/3 times a week upon waking.
> 
> Its exhausting and excellent for fat loss as the effexts last for ages after the circuits have finiahed


see cos id MUCH rather do this than cardio pmsl. what do u do for cardio...if anything?


----------



## CJ

beefdinner said:


> Yeah I've read some people that do tabata have said they've seen a light at the end of a tunnel, that they actually felt like they were gonna die and that's how you know you've done it right!


You got it girl, its incredibly hard when you push as hard as you can.

Its designed to never get easier as you always push 100%

I believe it was designed to push top level athletes past a physical plateu


----------



## CJ

JANIKvonD said:


> see cos id MUCH rather do this than cardio pmsl. what do u do for cardio...if anything?


I do tabata on a wed and sat mornings, and then 20 mins HITT on a wed and sat evening


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> WTF !!!!!!!
> 
> since when did you get 'ness' ???


I've had it all along, I just hide it well! :tongue:


----------



## CJ

Keeks said:


> I've had it all along, I just hide it well! :tongue:


I thought you had something tucked away at BodyPower.


----------



## tamara

CJ said:


> You got it girl, its incredibly hard when you push as hard as you can.
> 
> Its designed to never get easier as you always push 100%
> 
> I believe it was designed to push top level athletes past a physical plateu


Was a Japanese guy who used it on Japanese speed skater Olympians in the 90's


----------



## CJ

beefdinner said:


> Was a Japanese guy who used it on Japanese speed skater Olympians in the 90's


Damn Japs invent all the nasty sh1t


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> I thought you had something tucked away at BodyPower.


See, like I said, I hide it well.


----------



## CJ

Keeks said:


> See, like I said, I hide it well.


I like to keep mine exposed at all time


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> I like to keep mine exposed at all time


Show off!


----------



## CJ

Keeks said:


> Show off!


  im not really


----------



## Northern Lass

What is this tabata ? Can you do it at home


----------



## CJ

YummyMummy said:


> What is this tabata ? Can you do it at home


Are you a crazy women lol.

Its just been explained.

Yeah all you need is yourself


----------



## Northern Lass

CJ said:


> Are you a crazy women lol.
> 
> Its just been explained.
> 
> Yeah all you need is yourself


Yes thats me lol how did you know ?


----------



## CJ

YummyMummy said:


> Yes thats me lol how did you know ?


Lol....wild guess

That or the fact all you women are crazy

*runs and hides


----------



## TELBOR

CJ said:


> Are you a crazy women lol.
> 
> Its just been explained.
> 
> Yeah all you need is yourself


Ever feel like nobody listens to you mate........

:lol:


----------



## CJ

R0BLET said:


> Ever feel like nobody listens to you mate........
> 
> :lol:


Constantly lol


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Didnt go gym last night cos i was feeling sore as f*ck from the chest/tri and then morning workout, shoulders and bi's tonight and then another fasted session in the morning.

Re-stocked up on chicken today 10kg 30 quid bargain!


----------



## TELBOR

CJ said:


> Constantly lol


Who said that......

:whistling:


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> Didnt go gym last night cos i was feeling sore as f*ck from the chest/tri and then morning workout, shoulders and bi's tonight and then another fasted session in the morning.
> 
> Re-stocked up on chicken today 10kg 30 quid bargain!


PMSL, I thought that morning session looked a little much  

10kg for £30!!?? Frozen.....?


----------



## Mr_Morocco

R0BLET said:


> PMSL, I thought that morning session looked a little much
> 
> 10kg for £30!!?? Frozen.....?


It was more the chest/tri's on sunday mate, the dropsets killed me so im still sore but no pain no gain

Fresh direct from the slaughterhouse well it was 33quid actually, still a bargain


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> It was more the chest/tri's on sunday mate, the dropsets killed me so im still sore but no pain no gain
> 
> Fresh direct from the slaughterhouse well it was 33quid actually, still a bargain


Defo chicken and not asylum seekers or something? PMSL

That is a bargain mate. Local to you I take it. Stock up and freeze a it all


----------



## Mr_Morocco

R0BLET said:


> Defo chicken and not asylum seekers or something? PMSL
> 
> That is a bargain mate. Local to you I take it. Stock up and freeze a it all


Yea a place in the city centre, i buy 10KG at a time price hasnt changed much in last 3 months.

You joined a gym yet? Its Day2 of the challenge you should really crack on now mate and try and lift some weights :thumb:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Mr_Morocco said:


> *Didnt go gym last night *cos i was feeling sore as f*ck from the chest/tri and then morning workout, shoulders and bi's tonight and then another fasted session in the morning.
> 
> Re-stocked up on chicken today 10kg 30 quid bargain!


fukin falling off the wagon already eh,,,,,seriously mate....sort youre life out


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> Yea a place in the city centre, i buy 10KG at a time price hasnt changed much in last 3 months.
> 
> You joined a gym yet? Its Day2 of the challenge you should really crack on now mate and try and lift some weights :thumb:


Good find mate :beer:

Pmsl, correct me if i'm wrong but I lift more than you.... on shoulder press anyway 

I'm tired mate, but its the carb drop. Feeling much tighter though since going down the fats road over carbs.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

R0BLET said:


> Good find mate :beer:
> 
> Pmsl, correct me if i'm wrong but I lift more than you.... on shoulder press anyway
> 
> I'm tired mate, but its the carb drop. Feeling much tighter though since going down the fats road over carbs.


Same here, less bloat but do get tired quicker


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> Same here, less bloat but do get tired quicker


Yeah just trying to find that balance tbh mate, morning is fine. Just mid afternoon I start to flag lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Afternoon all. After a fairly horrible few days my little pooch looks to be on the mend so I hope to be able to get to the gym tomorrow and join the challenge albeit a few days late


----------



## Mr_Morocco

R0BLET said:


> Yeah just trying to find that balance tbh mate, morning is fine. Just mid afternoon I start to flag lol


Black coffee or sugar free redbull does the trick, 1-2 during the day and your fine come evening for gym session


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Afternoon all. After a fairly horrible few days my little pooch looks to be on the mend so I hope to be able to get to the gym tomorrow and join the challenge albeit a few days late


superb news mate....we need a ginger in here, PRONTO


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> Black coffee or sugar free redbull does the trick, 1-2 during the day and your fine come evening for gym session


Trained at 6am today dude lol.

But yeah I have loads of sugar free stim drinks sat at home so I'll keep a stash in the car 

Probably buy some Stims too


----------



## tamara

Just had my tea



Calories for today have been 300 breakfast mackerel, finished gym at lunchtime so had post workout shake 450 calories, just had tea and that 125 grams of sirloin steak works out about 266 calories but I did cut all fat off it and all that mixed veg maybe is 100 calories? Gravy 9 calories.


----------



## CJ

R0BLET said:


> Who said that......
> 
> :whistling:


the Good looking fvcker over here


----------



## TELBOR

CJ said:


> the Good looking fvcker over here


 @Milky

Someone has stolen CJ's log in, claiming he is good looking


----------



## CJ

R0BLET said:


> @Milky
> 
> Someone has stolen CJ's log in, claiming he is good looking


It was probably milky in the first place..that perv has been after my ass for years


----------



## Milky

R0BLET said:


> @Milky
> 
> Someone has stolen CJ's log in, claiming he is good looking


He just has some great mirrors in his house mate cut him some slack, he's also convinced he is average height bizarrely.


----------



## Milky

CJ said:


> It was probably milky in the first place..that perv has been after my ass for years


The luck l have with women it may be an option TBH.


----------



## CJ

Milky said:


> He just has some great mirrors in his house mate cut him some slack, he's also convinced he is average height bizarrely.





Milky said:


> The luck l have with women it may be an option TBH.


Sadly ive resigned myself to the fact im only 5'1" now

I hear you on that lol

:whistling:


----------



## TELBOR

CJ said:


> It was probably milky in the first place..that perv has been after my ass for years


He's had mine mate, when he finished up he said I wasn't natty anymore 

:lol:


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> Sadly ive resigned myself to the fact im only 5'8" now
> 
> I hear you on that lol


4ft 8?! Well there's nothing wrong with being a short ass, we've already established in here that it's actually cool to be a short ass, welcome to the dwarf section.


----------



## CJ

Keeks said:


> 4ft 8?! Well there's nothing wrong with being a short ass, we've already established in here that it's actually cool to be a short ass, welcome to the dwarf section.


Nobend !!

If im 4'8" how tall are you


----------



## TELBOR

CJ said:


> Nobend !!
> 
> If im 4'8" how tall are you
> 
> View attachment 125547


Keeks is just right CJ :lol:

Seriously how tall are you ?!


----------



## Milky

CJ said:


> Nobend !!
> 
> If im 4'8" how tall are you
> 
> View attachment 125547


Oi Tom Cruise, why you stood on a box ?


----------



## CJ

R0BLET said:


> Keeks is just right CJ :lol:
> 
> Seriously how tall are you ?!


I am 5'8 ya bunch of b8stards lol...well a tad under


----------



## JANIKvonD

Just pushed in 1650mg test.....whoops lol


----------



## 25434

JANIKvonD said:


> Just pushed in 1650mg test.....whoops lol


wut? pushed it in where?


----------



## JANIKvonD

Flubs said:


> wut? pushed it in where?


In my legs lol


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> Just pushed in 1650mg test.....whoops lol


Why?

Pmsl.

Bit OTT you silly slag


----------



## 25434

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl.
> 
> *Bit OTT you silly slag*


blimey roblet! I wuz only asking where..........

:laugh: see wut I did there? I has tried humour again...oh boyeeeee I'm good lately! cough....


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Why?
> 
> Pmsl.
> 
> Bit OTT you silly slag


There was a bit more in the bottom of the bottle than it looked....pmsl. I had planned 2.5ml in my right & 1ml in my left, drew the 2.5 & it just looked like a tiny bit left in the bottle so thought 'fuk it' finish the bottle...drew 3ml pmsl. ( test 300)


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> Nobend !!
> 
> If im 4'8" how tall are you
> 
> View attachment 125547


I'm a super dwarf, and proud!


----------



## CJ

Keeks said:


> I'm a super dwarf, and proud!


----------



## 25434

Short people are great! and i'm one too...positively hobbit like in fact...coolio....


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Shoulders & Bi's

10min wamup on cycle

Dumbell Shoulder Press

25kg x12

30kg x10

35kg x6

37.5kg x2 just to beat r0b0b :001_tt2:

Front Raises superset with side raises

3 sets 15kg x12

Side Raises

3 sets 12.5kg x12

Smith Shoulder Press

20kg x12

40kg x10

60kgx 8

Rear Delts on fly machine

3 sets 54kg x10 with 1 sec pause

Bicep Curls

3 sets 22.5kg x10 strict form

Incline Bicep Curls

3 sets 12.5kg x10 strict form

Hammer Curls

25kg x10

25kg x10

30kg x8

Finished with shrugs on the smith machine 3 sets of 8 120kg


----------



## JANIKvonD

Great sesh there mate, I'm gonna separate shoulders into its own day again I recon


----------



## Mr_Morocco

JANIKvonD said:


> Great sesh there mate, I'm gonna separate shoulders into its own day again I recon


I usually do that, i love to fully pound the shoulders its my fav workout


----------



## C.Hill

JANIKvonD said:


> Great sesh there mate, I'm gonna separate shoulders into its own day again I recon


X2 mate, I love volume with delts, combining them with chest on push day just isn't enough lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

I find cycling good warm up for my shoulders too..... :whistling:


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ginger Ben said:


> I find cycling good warm up for my shoulders too..... :whistling:


It is if you put your hands in the foot holders and cycle whilst doing a handstand


----------



## JANIKvonD

Mr_Morocco said:


> I usually do that, i love to fully pound the shoulders its my fav workout


Yeh they used to be my favourite too! Made some good progress tho doing them with chest.



C.Hill said:


> X2 mate, I love volume with delts, combining them with chest on push day just isn't enough lol


Exactly...although the feel fuked enough during lol. I dread to think what my shoulder press has dropped to now lol


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> I find cycling good warm up for my shoulders too..... :whistling:


 :lol: :lol:

Love doing shoulders too, and now I've started doing two sessions per week, they do seem to be coming along now.


----------



## 25434

Keeks said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> Love doing shoulders too, and now I've started doing two sessions per week, they do seem to be coming along now.


My shoulders are my weakest bit....wondering If I should bung in an extra session somewhere, shock em into growing a bit.. @Keeks.....how long do you wait inbetween sessions please? If u don't mind saying.....


----------



## husky

Gym time feckers-enjoy yer sleep


----------



## TELBOR

Boulder time


----------



## onthebuild

Copy and paste from journo:

Haven't updated in a while but still going strong!! Moving house on the 30th (student place is up) and moving in with one of the girls from work and her mates (8 bed house, me and 7 girls :wub: )

Training is coming along nicely, waist is coming in, as jeans need to be on a smaller belt hole now. Waist is 33 inches now.

View attachment 125620


Can't wait for lower belly fat to start vanishing as it's doing my head in!!


----------



## TELBOR

onthebuild said:


> Copy and paste from journo:
> 
> Haven't updated in a while but still going strong!! Moving house on the 30th (student place is up) and moving in with one of the girls from work and her mates (8 bed house, me and 7 girls :wub: )
> 
> Training is coming along nicely, waist is coming in, as jeans need to be on a smaller belt hole now. Waist is 33 inches now.
> 
> View attachment 125620
> 
> 
> Can't wait for lower belly fat to start vanishing as it's doing my head in!!


Good work slim!

House sounds a bit suspect mate......



They'll eat you alive!


----------



## JANIKvonD

husky said:


> Gym time feckers-enjoy yer sleep


u scottish big ane?



R0BLET said:


> *pebble* time


enjoy mate 



onthebuild said:


> Copy and paste from journo:
> 
> Haven't updated in a while but still going strong!! Moving house on the 30th (student place is up) and moving in with one of the girls from work and her mates (8 bed house, me and 7 girls :wub: )
> 
> Training is coming along nicely, waist is coming in, as jeans need to be on a smaller belt hole now. Waist is 33 inches now.
> 
> View attachment 125620
> 
> 
> Can't wait for lower belly fat to start vanishing as it's doing my head in!!


lucky pr**k!

abs poking threw more now mate....keep it up


----------



## Northern Lass

Feeling happier this morning, completed back and biceps... kicked a$$ !!


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Fasted morning session done

Dumbell Squats

2 sets of 20

Bench Press

2 sets of 20

Lat Pulldown

2 sets of 20

Leg Press

2 sets of 20

Tricep Rope Pulldowns

2 sets of 20

Pressups

2 sets of 20

Situps

2 sets of 20

30 sec pause inbetween each exercise, finished with 10 mins on x trainer


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> Fasted morning session done
> 
> Dumbell Squats
> 
> 2 sets of 20
> 
> Bench Press
> 
> 2 sets of 20
> 
> Lat Pulldown
> 
> 2 sets of 20
> 
> Leg Press
> 
> 2 sets of 20
> 
> Tricep Rope Pulldowns
> 
> 2 sets of 20
> 
> Pressups
> 
> 2 sets of 20
> 
> Situps
> 
> 2 sets of 20
> 
> 30 sec pause inbetween each exercise, finished with 10 mins on x trainer


Plus training later? Or is that it for the day.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

onthebuild said:


> Copy and paste from journo:
> 
> Haven't updated in a while but still going strong!! Moving house on the 30th (student place is up) and moving in with one of the girls from work and her mates *(8 bed house, me and 7 girls* :wub: )
> 
> Training is coming along nicely, waist is coming in, as jeans need to be on a smaller belt hole now. Waist is 33 inches now.
> 
> View attachment 125620
> 
> 
> Can't wait for lower belly fat to start vanishing as it's doing my head in!!


What a cvnt! Dont do an L Man on us mate


----------



## Mr_Morocco

R0BLET said:


> Plus training later? Or is that it for the day.


Thats it for today, i do that mon wed fri mornings, will be doing legs/cardio tommorow night, weighed 14.7 today so lost 1lb already


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> Thats it for today, i do that mon wed fri mornings, will be doing legs/cardio tommorow night, weighed 14.7 today so lost 1lb already


I lost 2lb on the Euro Millions last night 

I see, good to get it all in mate.

What do you mean legs/cardio..... Cardio is legs isn't it :lol:

I'm not weighing in at all till the 10 weeks is done. Mirror and clothes will do for now :beer:


----------



## B4PJS

R0BLET said:


> I lost 2lb on the Euro Millions last night
> 
> I see, good to get it all in mate.
> 
> What do you mean legs/cardio..... Cardio is legs isn't it :lol:
> 
> I'm not weighing in at all till the 10 weeks is done. Mirror and clothes will do for now :beer:


I usually go for a weigh in every two weeks, helps me know if I am still on the right track


----------



## Mr_Morocco

R0BLET said:


> I lost 2lb on the Euro Millions last night
> 
> I see, good to get it all in mate.
> 
> What do you mean legs/cardio..... Cardio is legs isn't it :lol:
> 
> I'm not weighing in at all till the 10 weeks is done. Mirror and clothes will do for now :beer:


You on a bulk or cut?


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> You on a bulk or cut?


Cut 

I'm crap at bulking, so i'll do this and HOPEFULLY do a bulk when the dark nights creep back in lol


----------



## TELBOR

B4PJS said:


> I usually go for a weigh in every two weeks, helps me know if I am still on the right track


See I used to, but with this I know if i look at the scales often i'll mess around with my diet too much lol!

So i'm doing it visually :beer:


----------



## Mr_Morocco

R0BLET said:


> Cut
> 
> I'm crap at bulking, so i'll do this and HOPEFULLY do a bulk when the dark nights creep back in lol


Why the f*ck do you want to cut pmsl, your lean as it is mate you should bulk IMO


----------



## B4PJS

R0BLET said:


> See I used to, but with this I know if i look at the scales often i'll mess around with my diet too much lol!
> 
> So i'm doing it visually :beer:


The only thing I generally mess around with in my diet is to add more milk :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> Why the f*ck do you want to cut pmsl, your lean as it is mate you should bulk IMO


Thanks 

I'm doing it to see what "mass" I actually hold.

Plus i'm getting some love handles :scared: 

Only 10 weeks isn't it, grand scheme of things I will bulk majority of my hobby building days lol


----------



## TELBOR

B4PJS said:


> The only thing I generally mess around with in my diet is to add more milk :lol:


PMSL, I have about 100/200ml of Skimmed milk each day.

You and your GALLON!! :gun_bandana:


----------



## B4PJS

R0BLET said:


> PMSL, I have about 100/200ml of Skimmed milk each day.
> 
> You and your GALLON!! :gun_bandana:


Drinking milk is just so much easier than eating :2guns:


----------



## TELBOR

B4PJS said:


> Drinking milk is just so much easier than eating :2guns:


True, but food taste gooooooood!


----------



## B4PJS

R0BLET said:


> True, but food taste gooooooood!


Meh, not a big fan to be honest. Eating is boring, hence why I am such a skinny runt!


----------



## TELBOR

B4PJS said:


> Meh, not a big fan to be honest. Eating is boring, hence why I am such a skinny runt!


----------



## C.Hill

Completely forgot about pics! Updated my op with some now.

Took 2 quick ones this morning for now, got the mrs to take 1st one straight after waking up so was relaxed, realised my shorts were quite high lol so took another pic tensed up.

Not very happy with conditioning at all, feel very flat and soft and weak lol zero energy still, tonight's gonna be first session in over a week!

Will get back, sides and legs in tonight!


----------



## TELBOR

C.Hill said:


> Completely forgot about pics! Updated my op with some now.
> 
> Took 2 quick ones this morning for now, got the mrs to take 1st one straight after waking up so was relaxed, realised my shorts were quite high lol so took another pic tensed up.
> 
> Not very happy with conditioning at all, feel very flat and soft and weak lol zero energy still, tonight's gonna be first session in over a week!
> 
> Will get back, sides and legs in tonight!


FFS. You look awesome, as bloody usual.


----------



## tamara

Didn't exactly do Tabata today but did this little circuit as fast as we could.

Tuck jumps 25, press ups 25, star jumps 25, sit ups 25, burpees 25, hip thrusts 25, step ups (on to bench) 50, squats 25, lunges 50, Russain twists 25, medicine ball throwing it high against the wall and catching it 25, high knees 50. Then we had a few minutes then repeated the circuit doing 20 instead of 25, 40 instead of 50, then rested and did it again doing 15 of each and 30. My bum was sweating my eyebrows were sweating everything was sweating! Was hard!

@Keeks is that ok cardio wise if I do this every morning will it get rid of fat?

Was thinking of stopping weights for 5 weeks and just doing cardio then go back to doing split weights routines the last few weeks. Or maybe do cardio all week and just do one full body workout a week. Many thanks if you could give any advie


----------



## bluejoanna

B4PJS said:


> Meh, not a big fan to be honest. *Eating is boring*, hence why I am such a skinny runt!


???????????????????????? Me no understand..... :ban:


----------



## B4PJS

bluejoanna said:


> ???????????????????????? Me no understand..... :ban:


To be fair, I really enjoyed lunch at The Fat Duck, that was an awesome taste sensation. A lot of the time I just feel too tired to eat. But am cramming in as much as I can for this bulk because I find it so easy to cut anyway.


----------



## bluejoanna

Late start this morning - Thirty minutes HIIT on treadmill. Was actually like a limp dish cloth after this and was about to sneak out, when one of the trainers asked if I fancied doing something with him. Being proud and not admitting I was knackered, I agreed. We went off to the boxing gym with some Kettle Bells, Swiss balls (cheeky feckers had weighted them with sand). Cue a massive Ab work out. Finished on one hundred sit ups, legs interlocked, me with boxing gloves, him with pads and double punching on the sit up. Stop. Contemplate puking, then swapped and I donned the pads. ha ha ha ha - he nearly died. He is bl00dy fit though and does all the strong man comps, but don't think he realised quite how hard punching and doing sit ups simultaneously is!

Needed the extra work though - had chips last night


----------



## TELBOR

bluejoanna said:


> Late start this morning - Thirty minutes HIIT on treadmill. Was actually like a limp dish cloth after this and was about to sneak out, when one of the trainers asked if I fancied doing something with him. Being proud and not admitting I was knackered, I agreed. We went off to the boxing gym with some Kettle Bells, Swiss balls (cheeky feckers had weighted them with sand). Cue a massive Ab work out. Finished on one hundred sit ups, legs interlocked, me with boxing gloves, him with pads and double punching on the sit up. Stop. Contemplate puking, then swapped and I donned the pads. ha ha ha ha - he nearly died. He is bl00dy fit though and does all the strong man comps, but don't think he realised quite how hard punching and doing sit ups simultaneously is!
> 
> Needed the extra work though - had chips last night


All i read was CHIPS  :drool:


----------



## onthebuild

R0BLET said:


> Good work slim!
> 
> House sounds a bit suspect mate......
> 
> View attachment 125628
> 
> 
> They'll eat you alive!


Naa mate they're all ok, couple a bit ropey, couple are fit and rest are just average beer goggle conquests


----------



## onthebuild

Mr_Morocco said:


> What a cvnt! Dont do an L Man on us mate


Haha I've been in a relationship for 5 years until about a month ago. I think the likelihood of me ending up in prison is higher than doing an l man :whistling:


----------



## TELBOR

onthebuild said:


> Naa mate they're all ok, couple a bit ropey, couple are fit and rest are just average beer goggle conquests


Enjoy all the "are you on steroids?!" as you chug away on your ANABOLIC protein shakes around the house


----------



## JANIKvonD

C.Hill said:


> Completely forgot about pics! Updated my op with some now.
> 
> Took 2 quick ones this morning for now, got the mrs to take 1st one straight after waking up so was relaxed, realised my shorts were quite high lol so took another pic tensed up.
> 
> Not very happy with conditioning at all, feel very flat and soft and weak lol zero energy still, tonight's gonna be first session in over a week!
> 
> Will get back, sides and legs in tonight!


looking ace chrisy boy! looking forward to the rest of them (bent as fuk)


----------



## B4PJS

JANIKvonD said:


> looking ace chrisy boy! looking forward to the rest of them (bent as fuk)


#purehomo


----------



## TELBOR

B4PJS said:


> #dirtyscottishc.unt


Bit harsh mate :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

pair o pricks.


----------



## JANIKvonD

im feeling pretty good about all this tbh, resisting temptation very well! usually i dont say no to anything (ask rob) but im knuckling down with the clean food for 2.5day now!!! feel like a new man  ...until the w.e


----------



## B4PJS

JANIKvonD said:


> im feeling pretty good about all this tbh, resisting temptation very well! usually i dont say no to anything (ask rob) but im knuckling down with the clean food for 2.5day now!!! feel like a new man  ...until the w.e


My w/e is gonna be messy as fukc, got a stag do in Dusseldorf. Gonna have to hit the hotel breakfast hard for eggs in the morning else it will just be a beer carb fest!


----------



## Mr_Morocco

JANIKvonD said:


> im feeling pretty good about all this tbh, resisting temptation very well! usually i dont say no to anything (ask rob) but im knuckling down with the clean food for 2.5day now!!! feel like a new man  ...until the w.e


haha same here mate but its my bday on friday so i doubt it'll be a clean weekend :no:


----------



## B4PJS

Mr_Morocco said:


> haha same here mate but its my bday on friday so i doubt it'll be a clean weekend :no:


You gonna be having some dirty Moroccan fun then?


----------



## Mr_Morocco

B4PJS said:


> You gonna be having some dirty Moroccan fun then?


tbh with weather like this i could do with an ice cold kopperberg, i think friday will be a messy 1


----------



## C.Hill

R0BLET said:


> FFS. You look awesome, as bloody usual.





JANIKvonD said:


> looking ace chrisy boy! looking forward to the rest of them (bent as fuk)


Cheers lads! Will get them up later!

Bender.


----------



## C.Hill

Mr_Morocco said:


> tbh with weather like this i could do with an ice cold kopperberg, i think friday will be a messy 1


BEER GARDEN!


----------



## onthebuild

R0BLET said:


> Enjoy all the "are you on steroids?!" as you chug away on your ANABOLIC protein shakes around the house


"Don't you know that stuff makes you have a small willy?"

... Yeah that's why it's small ....


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> im feeling pretty good about all this tbh, resisting temptation very well! usually i dont say no to anything (ask rob) but im knuckling down with the clean food for 2.5day now!!! feel like a new man  ...until the w.e


Snap, seem to be feeling good, except the pulled trap, tiredness, anal leakage and paper cut 

Yes mate, you don't shy away from food you fat fcuk!

As we speak i'm dropping a few brazil nuts into a tub of PB which I'll spoon out and enjoy :lol:

Nom Nom Nom


----------



## JANIKvonD

B4PJS said:


> My w/e is gonna be messy as fukc, *got a stag do in Dusseldorf*. Gonna have to hit the hotel breakfast hard for eggs in the morning else it will just be a beer carb fest!


fuk sake Frodo, dont get too drunk


----------



## B4PJS

JANIKvonD said:


> fuk sake Frodo, dont get too drunk


Gonna get as drunk as a skunk mate :lol:

Anyway, I don't have hairy feet fecker!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Mr_Morocco said:


> haha same here mate but its my bday on friday so i doubt it'll be a clean weekend :no:


lol, if its weather like this ill be fine i recon....maybe a couple ciders. but ill be firing up the BBQ & getting some meat down me! then maybe a cheat meal sat night...but only if im craving it tbh, no point having for the sake of it.



R0BLET said:


> Snap, seem to be feeling good, except the pulled trap, tiredness, anal leakage and paper cut
> 
> Yes mate, you don't shy away from food you fat fcuk!
> 
> As we speak i'm dropping a few brazil nuts into a tub of PB which I'll spoon out and enjoy :lol:
> 
> Nom Nom Nom


iv been getting that whole earth PB....going a bit ott tbh, thats near 600g gone in 3 days lol. need to reel that RITE in


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> iv been getting that whole earth PB....going a bit ott tbh, thats near 600g gone in 3 days lol. need to reel that RITE in


Lol, its easily done mate!

I'm just spooning this stuff in sat at my desk


----------



## tamara

Mr_Morocco said:


> haha same here mate but its my bday on friday so i doubt it'll be a clean weekend :no:


It is my birthday on Friday too! How old you gonna be?


----------



## JANIKvonD

beefdinner said:


> It is my birthday on Friday too! How old you gonna be?


he's 26....you?


----------



## TELBOR

beefdinner said:


> It is my birthday on Friday too! How old you gonna be?


He can only count down from 10.....



Damn suicide bomber


----------



## tamara

JANIKvonD said:


> he's 26....you?


He's 26 now so he'll be 27 Friday? I'm gonna be 30 on Friday and have a meal planned with the family and friends. The restaurant does man vs food there. Last time I went there I had this


----------



## Mr_Morocco

beefdinner said:


> He's 26 now so he'll be 27 Friday? I'm gonna be 30 on Friday and have a meal planned with the family and friends. The restaurant does man vs food there. Last time I went there I had this
> 
> View attachment 125697


26 on Friday, 21st June longest day of the year!


----------



## JANIKvonD

beefdinner said:


> He's 26 now so he'll be 27 Friday? I'm gonna be 30 on Friday and have a meal planned with the family and friends. The restaurant does man vs food there. Last time I went there I had this
> 
> View attachment 125697


aye was oj...knew u were gonna be 30.....just rubbing sault in the wound  lol.

that looks fuking BRILLAINT


----------



## JANIKvonD

Mr_Morocco said:


> 26 on Friday, 21st June longest day of the year!


that was a good guess!....im not actually stalking u btw


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> just rubbing sault in the wound


You wish :w00t:


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> He can only count down from 10.....
> 
> View attachment 125696
> 
> 
> Damn suicide bomber


LMFAO. very good


----------



## Mr_Morocco

R0BLET said:


> He can only count down from 10.....
> 
> View attachment 125696
> 
> 
> Damn suicide bomber


Cos thats how long i bicep curl in the squat rack for


----------



## Mr_Morocco

JANIKvonD said:


> that was a good guess!....im not actually stalking u btw


Thought i heard some russling in the bushes outside my window last night, was just r0b [email protected] off over me doing situps though unless you were hiding behind him :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Mr_Morocco said:


> Thought i heard some russling in the bushes outside my window last night, was just r0b [email protected] off over me *doing situps *though unless you were hiding behind him :lol:


llf good ane...u were pulling the head off it ya cvnt (sorry females)


----------



## husky

JANIKvonD said:


> u scottish big ane?
> 
> Can you not tell with the ultra blue /white skin mate-aye near weegieland but thankfully not too close.


----------



## bigmitch69

My update.

Not much to report. I made it back from holiday and I'm just starting to feel normal again. Been eating whatever is at hand as I need to do a shop tomorrow. Gym starts tomorrow aswell. Squats.

Weighed in at 87kg this morning so lost only 2kg over the 4 days which I'm very surprised with seeing as I only had 3 meals (lots of calories from drink though). As I was cutting before my holiday I will slowly reintroduce carbs and bigger meal portions this week and over weekend so that I'll be able to stomach massive meals by Monday.


----------



## JANIKvonD

bigmitch69 said:


> My update.
> 
> Not much to report. I made it back from holiday and I'm just starting to feel normal again. Been eating whatever is at hand as I need to do a shop tomorrow. Gym starts tomorrow aswell. Squats.
> 
> Weighed in at 87kg this morning so lost only 2kg over the 4 days which I'm very surprised with seeing as I only had 3 meals (lots of calories from drink though). As I was cutting before my holiday I will slowly reintroduce carbs and bigger meal portions this week and over weekend so that I'll be able to stomach massive meals by Monday.


good hol mate?


----------



## JANIKvonD

legs a nono tonight  PIPs are BAD (both fekin legs pmsl) back/chest/delts are all fried.....any sugestions on what to train tonight lol?


----------



## bigmitch69

JANIKvonD said:


> good hol mate?


Brilliant thanks mate. The drinking started about 6pm Friday at Bristol Airport and ended sometime around 8am Sunday. Monday was the worst hangover I've ever had. Not good but worth it. The weather was awesome, the drinks were very cheap, the company outstanding....im now several hundred euros poorer, liver aches, sore guts, trapped nerve behind shoulder blade so got pins and needles in my whole right arm (going docs tomorrow morning before work) I'm covered in mozzy bites BUT I'm fooking tanned and the 2-3 memories I have of the trip are making my sides split. Even thinking of booking again for August :beer:


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> legs a nono tonight  PIPs are BAD (both fekin legs pmsl) back/chest/delts are all fried.....any sugestions on what to train tonight lol?


I believe its called R&R, or MTFU and do legs!

A legs session will help the PIP mate. Just smash the hell out the leg extension machine


----------



## B4PJS

JANIKvonD said:


> legs a nono tonight  PIPs are BAD (both fekin legs pmsl) back/chest/delts are all fried.....any sugestions on what to train tonight lol?


How about training your eyes to look at the damn vial before you suck up a mahoosive dose??


----------



## husky

JANIKvonD said:


> legs a nono tonight  PIPs are BAD (both fekin legs pmsl) back/chest/delts are all fried.....any sugestions on what to train tonight lol?


Shoulders mate- blast them with the arnold press- i just started doing this recently and though it was easy but after a couple of sets it destroys your shoulders


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> I believe its called R&R, or MTFU and do legs!
> 
> A legs session will help the PIP mate. Just smash the hell out the leg extension machine


aye maybe mate, 10x10 on extension lol...for me its the ham curls that suffer the most for some reason with quad pip :confused1: ...but recon after a couple sets they'll be good!

rite-

wed- quads/triceps/forearms

thurs- rest (2x cardio)

friday- back/rear delts/biceps

sat- rest

sunday- hammies/calfs/traps

BOOM


----------



## Mr_Morocco

JANIKvonD said:


> legs a nono tonight  PIPs are BAD (both fekin legs pmsl) back/chest/delts are all fried.....any sugestions on what to train tonight lol?


man the f*ck up! dont be a Post Injection Pu55y

In all seriousness training legs will help with the PIP a little


----------



## JANIKvonD

B4PJS said:


> How about training your eyes to look at the damn vial before you suck up a mahoosive dose??


lol, dont u concern you're natty self with these troubles  u started ur cycle yet? lol



husky said:


> Shoulders mate- blast them with the arnold press- i just started doing this recently and though it was easy but after a couple of sets it destroys your shoulders


done chest/shoulders on monday mate....totally fuked still! next week im gonna change to-

mon- legs

tues- rest

wed- chest/triceps/calfs

thurs- rest

friday- back/biceps/traps

sat- rest

sunday- delts/forearms


----------



## B4PJS

JANIKvonD said:


> lol, dont u concern you're natty self with these troubles  u started ur cycle yet? lol


Yeah, the tabs were just staring at me, starting to feel a lot more awake than I have done for a couple of weeks and in a better mood, so think they are starting to kick in. Will see when I do my bench session tonight.


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> aye maybe mate, 10x10 on extension lol...for me its the ham curls that suffer the most for some reason with quad pip :confused1: ...but recon after a couple sets they'll be good!
> 
> rite-
> 
> wed- quads/triceps/forearms
> 
> thurs- rest (2x cardio)
> 
> friday- back/rear delts/biceps
> 
> sat- rest
> 
> sunday- hammies/calfs/traps
> 
> BOOM


10x10 BOOM!!

Forearms?! BOOM!!

You always do that?


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> 10x10 BOOM!!
> 
> Forearms?! BOOM!!
> 
> You always do that?


na mate but my mates doing german volume training atm so got the idea from that pmsl. 10x10 with 4sec nagatives! 60-90secs between sets.

forearms....i do now and again to keep them up. gonn astarte doing them more often along with grip work


----------



## B4PJS

Hmmm, could do with working on my forearms a bit. What exercises are good for them?

#[email protected]


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> na mate but my mates doing german volume training atm so got the idea from that pmsl. 10x10 with 4sec nagatives! 60-90secs between sets.
> 
> forearms....i do now and again to keep them up. gonn astarte doing them more often along with grip work


I see.

Do reverse grip bicep curls, smashes forearms and biceps


----------



## TELBOR

B4PJS said:


> Hmmm, could do with working on my forearms a bit. What exercises are good for them?
> 
> #[email protected]


As mentioned in reply to Janik mate


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> You look awesome, as bloody usual.


----------



## Keeks

Flubs said:


> My shoulders are my weakest bit....wondering If I should bung in an extra session somewhere, shock em into growing a bit.. @Keeks.....how long do you wait inbetween sessions please? If u don't mind saying.....


I find the second shoulders session per week has really helped them grow. I do shoulders on Tuesdays and Saturdays. Mine were lagging but this has brought them along a bit. Also do lat raises first before any pressing.



beefdinner said:


> Didn't exactly do Tabata today but did this little circuit as fast as we could.
> 
> Tuck jumps 25, press ups 25, star jumps 25, sit ups 25, burpees 25, hip thrusts 25, step ups (on to bench) 50, squats 25, lunges 50, Russain twists 25, medicine ball throwing it high against the wall and catching it 25, high knees 50. Then we had a few minutes then repeated the circuit doing 20 instead of 25, 40 instead of 50, then rested and did it again doing 15 of each and 30. My bum was sweating my eyebrows were sweating everything was sweating! Was hard!
> 
> @Keeks is that ok cardio wise if I do this every morning will it get rid of fat?
> 
> Was thinking of stopping weights for 5 weeks and just doing cardio then go back to doing split weights routines the last few weeks. Or maybe do cardio all week and just do one full body workout a week. Many thanks if you could give any advie


Sounds a good little circuit there, good work.

Firstly, don't ditch the weights sessions, these are needed Imo. Also, I find its down to each individual what works best for fat loss, for me, it's fasted power walking, an hour every morning. Then the evening session is steady state cardio again or hiit or tabata, I always mix it around so getting best of both, but you have to find what works best for you. I'd say keep a diary of what you're doing, maybe do one method for a week, then the other method and see what results you get.

I find you've got to keep your body guessing sometimes otherwise it gets used to what you're doing, so possibly fat loss slows, whereas if you do mix it up, then your body can't get used to it.

Hope this helps.



husky said:


> Shoulders mate- blast them with the arnold press- i just started doing this recently and though it was easy but after a couple of sets it destroys your shoulders


I love arnold press, and if you superset them with light db press but not fully extending arms, it really gets em and burns like hell.


----------



## CJ

Just seen the prizes.....not bad at all !!!!


----------



## bigmitch69

My diet today has been porridge with jam around midday. Bacon butty about 3ish and just about to dig into this chicken tikka passanda, veg curry side and special rice with 3 plain poppadoms. Probably have another bacon butty in a couple hours before bed. Big food shop tomorrow.


----------



## TELBOR

Dinner!



3 of those, they're @MuscleFood's Chicken supremes. Popped in Jerk marinade this morning 

Very nice!

Along with 100g Potato and 100g Sprouts


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Just had 300g chicken breast with broccoli and prawns, resisted having chip shop and even turned down a chip, im proud of myself


----------



## Northern Lass

R0BLET said:


> Dinner!
> 
> View attachment 125732
> 
> 
> 3 of those, they're @MuscleFood's Chicken supremes. Popped in Jerk marinade this morning
> 
> Very nice!
> 
> Along with 100g Potato and 100g Sprouts


Going to be windy at your house lol


----------



## TELBOR

YummyMummy said:


> Going to be windy at your house lol


There's a constant breeze through my house pmsl


----------



## reza85

Is it to late to enter


----------



## husky

enjoy yer sack sleeping beauties as its gym time-today its legs me thinks followed by a day of walking around like a newborn lamb


----------



## Sharpy76

reza85 said:


> Is it to late to enter


It is mate but i think you can still sign up for this one?

------------------

Fasted cardio (50mins) this morning and some leg raises. Gym in a bit to do either chest or back, not sure yet.

Got some making up to do as i haven't been gym since Sunday because of my sickness/dodgy gut and yesterday morning i had to go to my 4yr old's new school he's starting in Sept. Bless him!

Back on that grind now people


----------



## B4PJS

Cross post from journal:

Last night's workout:

Bench:

10x20kg

5x30kg

5x40kg

2x5x45kg

5x47.5kg

5x50kg PB!!!

Behind the back shrugs:

10x50kg

OHP:

10x20kg

5x30kg

Lost concentration so moved on

20x15kg Kroc Rows each side

Lost track of what else I did, mainly curls, reverse grip curls, side raises, front raises etc.

Feeling it in my shoulders this morning, could barely move my arms last night afterwards

Had to put the cardboard out for recycling this morning which took longer than expected so didn't get time for my eggs this morning, so gonna have to double up on my matrix breakfast when I get to work.


----------



## C.Hill

Badboy meal 1, all blended up-

.10 egg whites

.120g oats

.40g dextrose

.50g whey

.2x tbls PB

.1x tbls walnut oil

.10g glutamine

.3g taurine

.150ml ice water

Supps-

2x BP multivits

2g vit c

1x MP electrolyte(to help rehydrate, fcuking sweaty night, woke up 4 times drenched, 3 showers in 6 hours lmao)

250mg magnesium

Figured food isn't going down too well so if I have at least 3x 1300kcal shakes ill be ok topped up with real food and lots of fruit!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all.

Yesterdays push session

Inc db bench

5x5 @ 40kg up weight next time

Heavy dips

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Lat raises running rack

[email protected] - [email protected] - [email protected] - [email protected]

[email protected] - [email protected] - [email protected] - [email protected]

[email protected] - [email protected] - [email protected] - [email protected]

Inc db flys

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Seated plate loaded shoulder press

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] drop set to [email protected]

BW dips - 10 seconds rest between sets

15, 7, 3 failure

Straight bar press downs

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Press up triple drop set to failure

12 feet up - 8 normal - 9 on knees

12 feet up - 1 normal lol - 8 on knees

Enjoyed that, didn't have time for cardio or core but will do that after pull session tomorrow.

Hoping to get back into my old routine again from next week once dog is more settled and happy etc


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning all, looking to be another good day here (weather wise). not as much sleep last night as im used to as i went to a late showing at the cinema to see 'man of steel'....personally i thought it was class, more sci-fi then expected but i love sci-fi shyte. feeling the heat today with this DNP...should be suffering by tomorrow lol. just gonna stick to 200mg untill i run out, then order more pmsl . quads are tender today...sesh felt goo last night to after a couple sets. OH....might i add that all i had at the pics was a diet coke!.....usually its 2x foot longs, big bag o sweets & i usually get up for more halfway lol, proud o ma salf!...hardes past tbh was driving past the 24hr Mcdees on the way out lol.

quads/triceps/forearms'ish-

quad extension-

10sets x 10reps....4sec negatives...60sec rest between sets. FUK ME!! this was nails.

incline DB skulls-

20kg (each hand) x 12

25kg x 10

20kg x 10

reverse EZ curls-

65kg x 6 BOOM. > 35kg x failure

55kg x 8 > 35kg x failure

55kg x 8 > 35kg x failure

35kg x failure

35kg x failure

cable pushdowns (Vbar)-

4 sets, about 3/4 stack'ish x failure

done. they extensions were a killer.

food today-

7am- 200mg DNP, 2 multiV, 2g vitC, zinc, oils.

8.30- 5 boiled eggs, spoon of PB

11.30-350g chicken, 75g rice

2.30- 350g chicken, 50g rice

5pm- 3boiled eggs, spoon of PB

9pm- 500g steak stirfry, 75ml double cream, caulie rice.

hunger was creeping in yesterday so having a fair few extra coffee's (blackish) thats helping + pilling in the water


----------



## JANIKvonD

@Ginger Ben get ur pics up ya cvnt.

@C.Hill did u do the rest of urs bud?

what's happened to @Milky ?


----------



## B4PJS

Vid of my 50kg bench last night.


----------



## TELBOR

B4PJS said:


> Vid of my 50kg bench last night.


What plates you got on there ? Count the bar don't you?

Good effort mate :beer:


----------



## B4PJS

R0BLET said:


> What plates you got on there ? Count the bar don't you?
> 
> Good effort mate :beer:


Marcy Tri-Grips, 10kg and 5kg plates, 20kg bar.

Cheers :beer:


----------



## TELBOR

B4PJS said:


> Marcy Tri-Grips, 10kg and 5kg plates, 20kg bar.
> 
> Cheers :beer:


Cool, wasn't sure. That's all.

Went up pretty easy first few, so plenty in the tank.

Do you train solo at home all the time ?


----------



## B4PJS

R0BLET said:


> Cool, wasn't sure. That's all.
> 
> Went up pretty easy first few, so plenty in the tank.
> 
> Do you train solo at home all the time ?


I do get confused sometimes looking back at videos myself 

The 4th was where I started to falter, thought fvck it, I got one more in the bag and boom, 5 up. Might have got one or two more sets in but thought I would leave it there.

Yeah, always train solo at home.


----------



## TELBOR

B4PJS said:


> I do get confused sometimes looking back at videos myself
> 
> The 4th was where I started to falter, thought fvck it, I got one more in the bag and boom, 5 up. Might have got one or two more sets in but thought I would leave it there.
> 
> Yeah, always train solo at home.


A spotter would see you throw more weight up, does for me. I train solo pretty much 90% of the time, but having someone to hand it really helps.


----------



## [email protected]

I realise that I've been neglecting my cheerleading duties so:

UK-M peeps are the best!

Stronger, fitter than the rest!

Lift those weights, eat that food,

Then you'll look fab in the nude!

Gooooooooooo

@JANIKvonD ! @ROBLET ! @C.Hill ! @Mr_Morocco ! @B4PJS ! @beefdinner ! @Keeks ! @Ginger Ben ! @Sharpy76 ! @onthebuild ! @anabolik ! @husky ! @bigmitch69 ! @YummyMummy ! @bluejoanna ! @Milky !

:bounce: :clap: :bounce: :clap: :bounce: :clap:


----------



## B4PJS

R0BLET said:


> A spotter would see you throw more weight up, does for me. I train solo pretty much 90% of the time, but having someone to hand it really helps.


Yeah, would be useful I guess, but don't know anyone around me and the wife aint strong enough to help. I never clip the weights on so I can dump them if I do fail though.


----------



## Talaria

R0BLET said:


> A spotter would see you throw more weight up, does for me. I train solo pretty much 90% of the time, but having someone to hand it really helps.


I always try to keep elbows from going out at the sides on press is this right..



B4PJS said:


> Yeah, would be useful I guess, but don't know anyone around me and the wife aint strong enough to help. I never clip the weights on so I can dump them if I do fail though.


Looked like you was going over your shoulders a bit there, do you pinch shoulder blades together when pressing?


----------



## Talaria

B4PJS said:


> I do get confused sometimes looking back at videos myself
> 
> The 4th was where I started to falter, thought fvck it, I got one more in the bag and boom, 5 up. Might have got one or two more sets in but thought I would leave it there.
> 
> Yeah, always train solo at home.


Have a look at this, may help.

Seems to have plenty of good videos for form.


----------



## B4PJS

goldenballs23 said:


> I always try to keep elbows from going out at the sides on press is this right..


They should go out at a small angle iirc, Will dig out the Holy Word of Ripptoe on the subject.



goldenballs23 said:


> Looked like you was going over your shoulders a bit there, do you pinch shoulder blades together when pressing?


Yes mate, back is only supported on shoulder blades that are damn near touching. Nice hard arch in the back as well. Form may have been a bit sloppy by this point though as it was my max attempt.


----------



## JANIKvonD

[email protected] said:


> I realise that I've been neglecting my cheerleading duties so:
> 
> UK-M peeps are the best!
> 
> Stronger, fitter than the rest!
> 
> Lift those weights, eat that food,
> 
> Then you'll look fab in the nude!
> 
> Gooooooooooo
> 
> @JANIKvonD ! @robLET ! @C.Hill ! @Mr_Morocco ! @B4PJS ! @beefdinner ! @Keeks ! @Ginger Ben ! @Sharpy76 ! @onthebuild ! @anabolik ! @husky ! @bigmitch69 ! @YummyMummy ! @bluejoanna ! @Milky !
> 
> :bounce: :clap: :bounce: :clap: :bounce: :clap:


boot fekin time!....wheres this outfit?


----------



## Mr_Morocco

[email protected] said:


> I realise that I've been neglecting my cheerleading duties so:
> 
> UK-M peeps are the best!
> 
> Stronger, fitter than the rest!
> 
> Lift those weights, eat that food,
> 
> Then you'll look fab in the nude!
> 
> Gooooooooooo
> 
> @JANIKvonD ! @robLET ! @C.Hill ! @Mr_Morocco ! @B4PJS ! @beefdinner ! @Keeks ! @Ginger Ben ! @Sharpy76 ! @onthebuild ! @anabolik ! @husky ! @bigmitch69 ! @YummyMummy ! @bluejoanna ! @Milky !
> 
> :bounce: :clap: :bounce: :clap: :bounce: :clap:


Its useless without proper uniform and pompoms :no:


----------



## [email protected]

JANIKvonD said:


> boot fekin time!....wheres this outfit?





Mr_Morocco said:


> Its useless without proper uniform and pompoms :no:


Ffs it took me ages to write that, no pleasing some people :tongue:

You're not having pics of me in my uniform but here's a sexy lady for you 



And one for the ladies. I couldn't find a hot male cheerleader (shocking I know)


----------



## TELBOR

Whoop, Whoop!

Just won 5 cartons of Egg Whites from @MuscleFood 

Gotta love those guys :beer:


----------



## Mr_Morocco

R0BLET said:


> Whoop, Whoop!
> 
> Just won 5 cartons of Egg Whites from @MuscleFood
> 
> Gotta love those guys :beer:


Send me 1 its my bday 2mrw :thumb:


----------



## Mr_Morocco

I need to sort my diet out, not really worked out calories etc i just eat plenty protein and hardly any carbs, think ill look into getting a coach once im back in work tbh


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> Send me 1 its my bday 2mrw :thumb:


No.

But i'll text you happy birthday and a pic of my maggot if you want? Take it or leave it.......


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> I need to sort my diet out, not really worked out calories etc i just eat plenty protein and hardly any carbs, think ill look into getting a coach once im back in work tbh


Go by macros over cals mate. When you say hardly any carbs are these being switched for fats?


----------



## Mr_Morocco

R0BLET said:


> No.
> 
> But i'll text you happy birthday and a pic of my maggot if you want? Take it or leave it.......


 :thumbdown:


----------



## C.Hill

R0BLET said:


> Whoop, Whoop!
> 
> Just won 5 cartons of Egg Whites from @MuscleFood
> 
> Gotta love those guys :beer:


Swapsies for aas?lmao!


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Whoop, Whoop!
> 
> Just won 5 cartons of Egg Whites from @MuscleFood
> 
> Gotta love those guys :beer:


how'd ya mannage that?


----------



## JANIKvonD

Mr_Morocco said:


> I need to sort my diet out, not really worked out calories etc i just eat plenty protein and hardly any carbs, think ill look into getting a coach once im back in work tbh


same mate, basically i rough guess 500cals a meal & eat 5 times lol, 3 times on training days


----------



## JANIKvonD

looking closer...

today will be about 3500-4000 LMFAO...ahwell. think ill take the afternoon eggs out & drop steak to 300g :'(


----------



## TELBOR

C.Hill said:


> Swapsies for aas?lmao!


Your ass...... :lol:

No Christopher, i'm going to enjoy these


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> how'd ya mannage that?


Thread they did earlier in the day mate


----------



## Ginger Ben

Jammy [email protected]


----------



## Mr_Morocco

R0BLET said:


> Go by macros over cals mate. When you say hardly any carbs are these being switched for fats?


I dont know how to work out how many cals 250g protein is etc, i've added nuts in, peanut butter, 4000mg omega 3, cheese, carbs are either brown rice or brown pasta and veg


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> I dont know how to work out how many cals 250g protein is etc, i've added nuts in, peanut butter, 4000mg omega 3, cheese, carbs are either brown rice or brown pasta and veg


IIRC

4cals per 1g of Protein

4cals per 1g of Carbs

9cals per 1g of Fats

Similar to me then mate with what fats and carbs, i wont eat pasta until bulk time comes though and not too much rice. Either rice or potatoes


----------



## Mr_Morocco

R0BLET said:


> IIRC
> 
> 4cals per 1g of Protein
> 
> 4cals per 1g of Carbs
> 
> 9cals per 1g of Fats
> 
> Similar to me then mate with what fats and carbs, i wont eat pasta until bulk time comes though and not too much rice. Either rice or potatoes


I've just had a mess about on mfp, my diet today will be 261p 102f 50c 2169cals most of it is from food but i have 2 shakes a day also


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> I've just had a mess about on mfp, my diet today will be 261p 102f 50c 2169cals most of it is from food but i have 2 shakes a day also


Should drop fat lovely if you stick to that mate. I have several shakes a day lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

another day without cheat (so far) or urge to cheat! DNP has hit energy levels hard tho. finish at 5.30 then a 45min hike home with the pooch.....MAY do 30min on crosstrainer later too


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> another day without cheat (so far) or urge to cheat! DNP has hit energy levels hard tho. finish at 5.30 then a 45min hike home with the pooch.....MAY do 30min on crosstrainer later too


You take the dog to work ?


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> You take the dog to work ?


yeh mate


----------



## B4PJS

JANIKvonD said:


> yeh mate


Lucky g1t. Would love a job where I can have a dog with me. Am out of the house 13 hours a day so can't get a dog :'(


----------



## JANIKvonD

just swallowed 10 pills in a oner (non recs) ...which is the norm for me, 1 of the lads here about had a heart attack when he seen me throw them all in at the same time lol? who does this or do u swallow them 1 by 1?


----------



## JANIKvonD

B4PJS said:


> Lucky g1t. Would love a job where I can have a dog with me. Am out of the house 13 hours a day so can't get a dog :'(


aye its good mate, ill take some pics of the kaos he causes tomorrow


----------



## B4PJS

JANIKvonD said:


> aye its good mate, ill take some pics of the kaos he causes tomorrow


Remember to tag me mate, gonna be in Germany, so it will remind me to look at the pictures  Really wanna get a Staffie :'(


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> just swallowed 10 pills in a oner (non recs) ...which is the norm for me, 1 of the lads here about had a heart attack when he seen me throw them all in at the same time lol? who does this or do u swallow them 1 by 1?


I'm the same lol

CBA to do it 1 by 1!

How on earth do they let you take the dog in lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> just swallowed 10 pills in a oner (non recs) ...which is the norm for me, 1 of the lads here about had a heart attack when he seen me throw them all in at the same time lol? who does this or do u swallow them 1 by 1?


Same mate, chuck em in, swig of water and they're gone


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Same mate, chuck em in, swig of water and they're gone


That's blow jobs for you ya slag


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> That's blow jobs for you ya slag


You taught me all I know


----------



## Ginger Ben

Chucked the same pics up in my first post from my journal from 2 weeks ago. They are a reasonable starting point but I'll get some more taken tomorrow and add those too.


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> I'm the same lol
> 
> CBA to do it 1 by 1!
> 
> How on earth do they let you take the dog in lol


Because immortals do as they please. Natty ****


----------



## TELBOR

Evening!

Dinner was 2 table spoons of rice and these bad boys;



400g of @MuscleFood's diced beef with peppers :beer:

'Twas blooming lovely!


----------



## JANIKvonD

They look ace, but 2 spoons of rice lol? No worth cooking


----------



## Keeks

Evening all! Hope you're all bashing your way through this first week!!! 

I'm already looking and feeling different, love the first few weeks of dieting/prep as the changes come thick and fast. All good!

Anyway, happy cutting/bulking/training everyone!


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> They look ace, but 2 spoons of rice lol? No worth cooking


Lol

Rice was cooked for work tomorrow too and mrs :lol:


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Evening!
> 
> Dinner was 2 table spoons of rice and these bad boys;
> 
> View attachment 125951
> 
> 
> 400g of @MuscleFood's diced beef with peppers :beer:
> 
> 'Twas blooming lovely!


That looks awesome, can I come for my tea please?


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> That looks awesome, can I come for my tea please?


Lol. More than welcome....... Bring some quark though


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Lol. More than welcome....... Bring some quark though


Deal!!!! :thumb:


----------



## Sharpy76

Never had quark tbh!

Is it rank??!


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Deal!!!! :thumb:


PM'd :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Sharpy76 said:


> Never had quark tbh!
> 
> Is it rank??!


GET OUT!!!

Lol

Mate bang some of the TPW butterscotch in it and you'll love it!


----------



## husky

Keeks said:


> Evening all! Hope you're all bashing your way through this first week!!!
> 
> I'm already looking and feeling different, love the first few weeks of dieting/prep as the changes come thick and fast. All good!
> 
> Anyway, happy cutting/bulking/training everyone!


I'm feeling fecking knackered after the first week but training has been good and intense, feeling a good bit stronger and can see a difference already on the shoulders and waist, early gym sessions seem to be working for me and just had a wee delivery of some extras that i'm bringing into the ten weeks.


----------



## Keeks

Sharpy76 said:


> Never had quark tbh!
> 
> Is it rank??!


Omg!!!!! Is it rank?! No it's blooming not, it's wonderful, happiness in a tub! You've got to mix it with something, protein or my protein flavdrops, and if you do that, it's awesome stuff. Our Sainsbury's do lemon quark which is quite heavenly!


----------



## Sharpy76

Keeks said:


> Omg!!!!! Is it rank?! No it's blooming not, it's wonderful, happiness in a tub! You've got to mix it with something, protein or my protein flavdrops, and if you do that, it's awesome stuff. Our Sainsbury's do lemon quark which is quite heavenly!


Yeah but you would say that, judging by your sig lol!

Think i'll give it a try, if it is rank, i'll hold you fully responsible of course


----------



## Keeks

Sharpy76 said:


> Yeah but you would say that, judging by your sig lol!
> 
> Think i'll give it a try, if it is rank, i'll hold you fully responsible of course


I don't know what you mean :whistling: I speak the truth, the whole truth and nothing but the word of quark!

Give it a go and if you don't like, then I will be held responsible, but then will give further quark recipe/suggestions so that you do like it! 

Another ace one is get a sachet of sugar free jelly, make it up as usual but mix in some quark, set as usual and its ace! Great bed time snack!


----------



## bigmitch69

First gym session since........I can't remember.

Bad day at work. Some mix up meant I've got 2 days to do a 3 day job. Not what I wanted to hear seeing as I'm still feeling very fragile. Didn't have time to see doctor about my back/ shoulder so been in pain all day. BUT i have smashed a load of flooring down and I feel good about that (so does my bank balance)

Diet:

9.30am bacon butty

11.30am tuna mayo roll

3.00pm large pasty

6.30pm 150g chicken breast and small handful of rice

7.45pm train

8.30pm 350g chicken breast and large handful of rice



Probably eat something later before bed. Still need to do a food shop but won't be til Saturday now as busy tomorrow. Going to buy some of this quark stuff, @Keeks and try it out.

Cooked some lunch for tomorrow 250g chicken and some rice.



Legs:

Squats 20x 10, 20x 10, 40x 7, 60x 5, 80x 3, 100x 1, 60x 10 minimum rest between sets. Poor effort I know but I'm easing back in ha ha.

Seat calf raises 30x 15, 40x 15, 50x 15 very slow up and down.

Since my back is killing me I'm thinking of squatting tomorrow aswell. Front squats followed by leg ext and leg curl. Got a massage at weekend and seeing doctors ASAP next week.


----------



## Skye666

..just to say wishing all of U guys luck with this.....


----------



## Skye666

Keeks said:


> I don't know what you mean :whistling: I speak the truth, the whole truth and nothing but the word of quark!
> 
> Give it a go and if you don't like, then I will be held responsible, but then will give further quark recipe/suggestions so that you do like it!
> 
> Another ace one is get a sachet of sugar free jelly, make it up as usual but mix in some quark, set as usual and its ace! Great bed time snack!


I keep meaning to get this stuff AKA quark....i must try it!


----------



## bigmitch69

JANIKvonD said:


> just swallowed 10 pills in a oner (non recs) ...which is the norm for me, 1 of the lads here about had a heart attack when he seen me throw them all in at the same time lol? who does this or do u swallow them 1 by 1?


All at once mate. Whole handful. I don't have time to mess about one by one. Reccys or vits. All at once 

Edit: but I don't do reccy tabs anymore.........only the white sweets Tulisa sells ha ha.


----------



## Keeks

bigmitch69 said:


> First gym session since........I can't remember.
> 
> Bad day at work. Some mix up meant I've got 2 days to do a 3 day job. Not what I wanted to hear seeing as I'm still feeling very fragile. Didn't have time to see doctor about my back/ shoulder so been in pain all day. BUT i have smashed a load of flooring down and I feel good about that (so does my bank balance)
> 
> Diet:
> 
> 9.30am bacon butty
> 
> 11.30am tuna mayo roll
> 
> 3.00pm large pasty
> 
> 6.30pm 150g chicken breast and small handful of rice
> 
> 7.45pm train
> 
> 8.30pm 350g chicken breast and large handful of rice
> 
> View attachment 125963
> 
> 
> Probably eat something later before bed. Still need to do a food shop but won't be til Saturday now as busy tomorrow. Going to buy some of this quark stuff, @Keeks and try it out.
> 
> Cooked some lunch for tomorrow 250g chicken and some rice.
> 
> View attachment 125964
> 
> 
> Legs:
> 
> Squats 20x 10, 20x 10, 40x 7, 60x 5, 80x 3, 100x 1, 60x 10 minimum rest between sets. Poor effort I know but I'm easing back in ha ha.
> 
> Seat calf raises 30x 15, 40x 15, 50x 15 very slow up and down.
> 
> Since my back is killing me I'm thinking of squatting tomorrow aswell. Front squats followed by leg ext and leg curl. Got a massage at weekend and seeing doctors ASAP next week.





Skye666 said:


> I keep meaning to get this stuff AKA quark....i must try it!


Yay for both of you.......two more potential quark converts! Im so happy! 

You've got to give it a go, and if you need any recipe/serving suggetions, you know where I am.

Now go get some quark, eat and ENJOY!!!!! :bounce:

Ps.....less than a week in here and its turned to quark talk, Im as happy as a pig in muck (or as Keeks in quark)


----------



## bigmitch69

Keeks said:


> Yay for both of you.......two more potential quark converts! Im so happy!
> 
> You've got to give it a go, and if you need any recipe/serving suggetions, you know where I am.
> 
> Now go get some quark, eat and ENJOY!!!!! :bounce:
> 
> Ps.....less than a week in here and its turned to quark talk, Im as happy as a pig in muck (or as Keeks in quark)


My first question......where will I find this quark stuff? Cheese section? Yogurts? That area? I don't like shopping so wandering around Morrisons looking like a dad with a lost child will stress me out. I like to be in and out as quick as poss (que sexual reference jokes)

2nd question. What else should I buy to eat it with? I have chocolate whey if any good?

Thank you


----------



## Keeks

bigmitch69 said:


> My first question......where will I find this quark stuff? Cheese section? Yogurts? That area? I don't like shopping so wandering around Morrisons looking like a dad with a lost child will stress me out. I like to be in and out as quick as poss (que sexual reference jokes)
> 
> 2nd question. What else should I buy to eat it with? I have chocolate whey if any good?
> 
> Thank you


Its in the cheese section, with the cottage cheese. In.....buy all the quark....out! Job done! :thumb:

Yep, ace with chocloate whey, or any whey really. The Myprotein flavdrops are amazing in it, very cheap and they last ages, a few drops and easy peasy. People also have it with jam or with fruit.

Sugar free jelly recipe on the previous page. Also, if you mix quark with a couple of eggs/whites, protein powder, microwave it for a minute and you get an ace warm mousse pudding.

Also, vanilla protein pancakes with Sainsburys lemon quark.............HEAVEN! :thumbup1:


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Legs/Cardio

30 mins running machine

Squats

12x 60kg

10x 80kg

10x 100kg

8x 120kg

5x 100kg

2x 80kg

4x 60kg

Single Leg Hammy Curls

10x 20kg

10x 20kg

10x 25kg

Leg Extension

10x 20kg

10x 30kg

8x 35kg

Seated Calf Raise

3 sets of 10 60kg

Legs are fried and got another fasted session in the morning!


----------



## Skye666

Keeks said:


> Its in the cheese section, with the cottage cheese. In.....buy all the quark....out! Job done! :thumb:
> 
> Yep, ace with chocloate whey, or any whey really. The Myprotein flavdrops are amazing in it, very cheap and they last ages, a few drops and easy peasy. People also have it with jam or with fruit.
> 
> Sugar free jelly recipe on the previous page. Also, if you mix quark with a couple of eggs/whites, protein powder, microwave it for a minute and you get an ace warm mousse pudding.
> 
> Also, vanilla protein pancakes with Sainsburys lemon quark.............HEAVEN! :thumbup1:


Licks lips ........


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning team, pull session this morning, have a good one to.those training early too. And the rest of you of course


----------



## TELBOR

Mix of Back & Chest done earlier, that's me done till Monday!

Starting to see changes from dropping carbs, yesterday was sub 50g so I'm happy with that.

I can feel it breaking down on my abdomen, Mrs noticed too. So i'm pretty happy atm :beer:

Another order with @MuscleFood last night, Nom Nom Nom 

Have fun you lot :bounce:


----------



## Keeks

Happy Friday gang!!!!!!!!

Cardio only day today, thank fook as my ass and legs are killing from yesterdays session.

And looking in the mirror this morning, legs and tummy looking quite different already, quads look to be developing a nice teardrop shape, happy days.

Have a good one all!


----------



## C.Hill

Smelly quark!!!!!!!! Get that out of here!


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning muckers! had a brilliant sleep last night so full o the beans today was a bit sweaty but nothing like 400mg DNP, gonna stick to 200mg ed with the odd 4day break (over weekends) ...its just sooo much easier to handle. + its raining today this is TOO easy lol.

bf is def creeping down but the DNP bloat/flat look is also creeping in lol...so fuk. veins on my lower belly are traveling higher this morning, but delt/trap/upper chest veins are fading a bit. its all good

game plan today-

6.45am- banana, 200mg dnp, 2 multi V

10am- 4scrambled eggs (with 200ml fat milk), 250g chicken.

12.30- 250g chicken, 4boiled eggs.

4pm- 250g chicken, 50g rice

5pm-5.45- hike with the puppy

6.15-7.15- train, back/traps

8pm'ish- couple homemade cheeseburgers

leaving out rear delts tonight & gonna so a proper shoulder sesh on sunday for the start of my new routine.


----------



## Northern Lass

Hey its friday.. that means weighing day.

Lost 2.5lbs this week ... wooop !!!


----------



## Greshie

YummyMummy said:


> Hey its friday.. that means weighing day.
> 
> Lost 2.5lbs this week ... wooop !!!


Well done on the weight loss :thumbup1:


----------



## bigmitch69

Yeah I've woken up with the flu!! Awesome. Had cold sweats last night. Sore throat and stupid cough. Banging head and stuffed nose.

A few hours hard graft should sweat the little germs out of me.

Edit. Respect to everyone that trains in the AM. I find it a struggle just getting in the shower in the mornings!


----------



## JANIKvonD

YummyMummy said:


> Hey its friday.. that means weighing day.
> 
> Lost 2.5lbs this week ... wooop !!!


excellent! 



bigmitch69 said:


> Yeah I've woken up with the flu!! Awesome. Had cold sweats last night. Sore throat and stupid cough. Banging head and stuffed nose.
> 
> A few hours hard graft should sweat the little germs out of me.
> 
> Edit. Respect to everyone that trains in the AM. I find it a struggle just getting in the shower in the mornings!


prob the back end of the comedown from the holiday lol


----------



## bigmitch69

JANIKvonD said:


> prob the back end of the comedown from the holiday lol


I think you're absolutely right mate. I did over do it. When I see doc about my back I'll get some anti-bs if I'm still fluey. I think some hard sweaty grafting will work it all out of me. Spend the weekend relaxing. Just got to remember to eat and especially drink lots today. Might not feel like squats later but I'm going to sit on the leg ext and leg curl, watch TV and just do 100s of reps til my legs feel like they are going to fall off ha ha.


----------



## Northern Lass

Greshie said:


> Well done on the weight loss :thumbup1:


Thanks greshie, makes me want to work even harder !


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> prob the back end of the comedown from the holiday lol


I'm blaming the bacon butties


----------



## TELBOR

YummyMummy said:


> Thanks greshie, makes me want to work even harder !


Keep at it YM :beer:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning shaggers

Pull session this morning

Yates row

[email protected] warm up

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] too heavy, form wasn't great

[email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected]

[email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected]

Wide grip lat pull down machine

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected]

CG seated cable row

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected]

Oly bar shrugs

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] straps

[email protected] straps

Db preacher curls

[email protected] drop to [email protected] x 2 each arm

Bb drag curls

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Fooked!

Meal 1 - 2 scoops TPW whey 100%, 50g oats and 200ml egg whites in a shake.


----------



## Northern Lass

R0BLET said:


> Keep at it YM :beer:


Will do rob! .. quite excited for what I might look like in 9 weeks


----------



## TELBOR

YummyMummy said:


> Will do rob! .. quite excited for what I might look like in 9 weeks


All about the consistency, i'm sure you'll be well happy.

Were all here to help each other out, seems to be doing the trick so far :beer:


----------



## [email protected]

bigmitch69 said:


> Yeah I've woken up with the flu!! Awesome. Had cold sweats last night. Sore throat and stupid cough. Banging head and stuffed nose.
> 
> A few hours hard graft should sweat the little germs out of me.
> 
> Edit. Respect to everyone that trains in the AM. I find it a struggle just getting in the shower in the mornings!


Here you go


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Fasted Session

10mins xtrainer

Dumbell Squats

20x2

Shoulder Press

20x2

Front Raises

20x2

Pressups

20x2

Pullups

10x2

Bicep Barbell Curls

20x2

All done with low weight but fast.

Down 4lbs since monday :thumb:

Chest & Tri's tonight


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> Fasted Session
> 
> 10mins xtrainer
> 
> Dumbell Squats
> 
> 20x2
> 
> Shoulder Press
> 
> 20x2
> 
> Front Raises
> 
> 20x2
> 
> Pressups
> 
> 20x2
> 
> Pullups
> 
> 10x2
> 
> Bicep Barbell Curls
> 
> 20x2
> 
> All done with low weight but fast.
> 
> Down 4lbs since monday :thumb:
> 
> Chest & Tri's tonight


When you gonna start lifting weights mate


----------



## Northern Lass

R0BLET said:


> All about the consistency, i'm sure you'll be well happy.
> 
> Were all here to help each other out, seems to be doing the trick so far :beer:


Especially when we have bad days... everyone gets them


----------



## TELBOR

YummyMummy said:


> Especially when we have bad days... everyone gets them


Certainly do. Normally monday's lol


----------



## Northern Lass

R0BLET said:


> Certainly do. Normally monday's lol


Same here.. Mondays suck! !


----------



## B4PJS

From Journal:

Deadlift day:

10x20kg

10x40kg

5x60kg

2x5x80kg

5x90kg

That was all for today, ran out of time to do anything else. Vid below.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Back home!


----------



## Mr_Morocco

R0BLET said:


> When you gonna start lifting weights mate


When you decide to join a gym


----------



## Talaria

B4PJS said:


> From Journal:
> 
> Deadlift day:
> 
> 10x20kg
> 
> 10x40kg
> 
> 5x60kg
> 
> 2x5x80kg
> 
> 5x90kg
> 
> That was all for today, ran out of time to do anything else. Vid below.


Good job, especially working out in your room can't be easy, where did you get your weights from and how much have you got?


----------



## Ginger Ben

B4PJS said:


> From Journal:
> 
> Deadlift day:
> 
> 10x20kg
> 
> 10x40kg
> 
> 5x60kg
> 
> 2x5x80kg
> 
> 5x90kg
> 
> That was all for today, ran out of time to do anything else. Vid below.


Do you drink the bulmers intra or post wo?


----------



## JANIKvonD

afternoon  end of the first working week.....now the real test, THE W.E!  good to see everyone still so possitive, this 10 weeks is goona be a breeze :whistling:


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> afternoon  end of the first working week.....now the real test, THE W.E!  good to see everyone still so possitive, this 10 weeks is goona be a breeze :whistling:


Weekend will be a breeze........ Hopefully 

These will help me;



Prize Egg Whites from @MuscleFood 

BOOM!!


----------



## Keeks

C.Hill said:


> Smelly quark!!!!!!!! Get that out of here!


 mg: :cursing:  :death: :double ****: :2guns:  :gun_bandana:  :crying:

I am both shocked and deeply saddened by your comment, please retract comment in question otherwise I will have no choice but to hunt you down, tie you up and force feed you quark!!!!!!!!!!! :tongue:


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> mg: :cursing:  :death: :double ****: :2guns:  :gun_bandana:  :crying:
> 
> I am both shocked and deeply saddened by your comment, please retract comment in question otherwise I will have no choice but to hunt you down, tie you up and force feed you quark!!!!!!!!!!! :tongue:


Quark is absolutely disgusting!!

:whistling:


----------



## Ginger Ben

@Keeks



:lol:


----------



## bigmitch69

[email protected] said:


> Here you go
> 
> View attachment 126018


Ha ha. Brilliant. I 'manned up' without any pills. I finished the 3 day job in 2 days. Got paid and I'm now looking at flights to Ibiza in August. I'm missing the sunshine :cool2:


----------



## bigmitch69

@R0BLET last nights pre bed butty.





Boiled egg, cheese, 180g sliced fillet steak and 3 rashers of bacon.


----------



## TELBOR

bigmitch69 said:


> @R0BLET last nights pre bed butty.
> 
> View attachment 126091
> 
> 
> View attachment 126093
> 
> 
> Boiled egg, cheese, 180g sliced fillet steak and 3 rashers of bacon.


Bloody hell, no wonder you feel a little crap 

Could just eat that :lol:


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Quark is absolutely disgusting!!
> 
> :whistling:


Really?!?!?! Look, just say if you want me to tie you up and feed you quark, it's one of my fave pastimes. 

:thumbup1:


----------



## Keeks

It's weekend, woo hoo! Steak and salad for tea, can't wait but cardio first.


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Really?!?!?! Look, just say if you want me to tie you up and feed you quark, it's one of my fave pastimes.
> 
> :thumbup1:


PM'd :devil2:


----------



## Northern Lass

bigmitch69 said:


> @R0BLET last nights pre bed butty.
> 
> View attachment 126091
> 
> 
> View attachment 126093
> 
> 
> Boiled egg, cheese, 180g sliced fillet steak and 3 rashers of bacon.


Smelly eggs


----------



## Keeks

YummyMummy said:


> Hey its friday.. that means weighing day.
> 
> Lost 2.5lbs this week ... wooop !!!


Yay, fab work hun! Well done. :thumb:


----------



## bigmitch69

YummyMummy said:


> Smelly eggs


Protein.


----------



## Northern Lass

Keeks said:


> Yay, fab work hun! Well done. :thumb:


Aww thanks keeks.. isn't it your turn soon


----------



## Keeks

YummyMummy said:


> Aww thanks keeks.. isn't it your turn soon


Weigh in and measurements tomorrow morning.


----------



## onthebuild

Made the mistake of having zero carbs pre workout yesterday. Fvck me my strength took a battering!

Got a lads leaving do/managers birthday party to go to tonight, so going to have a couple and call it a night as I'm up for work early in the morning!

Other than that today is going to be a rest day from the gym and a 9 hour shift at work.

Prepped food however, chicken, spinach and cottage cheese


----------



## Sharpy76

Copy and pasted from my journal.....

Yesterdays workout.....

Fasted cardio - 45mins stationary bike (130-140bpm)

*Chest*

*Decline Bench*

40kg x 3 x 10 reps

80kg - 12 reps

100kg - 8 reps

100kg - 8 reps

100kg - 8 reps

80kg - 12 reps

*Incline Iso Lat Press*

50kg - 9 reps

50kg - 9 reps

50kg - 9 reps

50kg - 8 reps

*Weighted Dips*

B/W+15kg - 15 reps

B/W+20kg - 14 reps

B/W+20kg - 12 reps

B/W+20kg - 11 reps

*Cable Crossovers*

17.5 x 5 x failure

----------------------------

Mixed it up a little this week. As you can see, not particularly strong on bb bench press compared to my db pressing but i want to try and improve it. Really felt a great pump though and brought the bar down so it touched my chest at the bottom.

Love doing weighted dips. Gonna stick with these for a few weeks and increase the weight next week.

Off to have a short bicep blast and some weighted ab work in a bit.

Going to watch World War Z tonight and maybe have some treats although, i might wait til tomorrow and have Dominos, not decided yet.

Happy damn Saturday ladies!


----------



## Keeks

Copied and pasted from my journal......

First weeks weigh in and measurements done and very very happy. Had a good drop with water and measurements have dropped also.

I did enjoy quite a bit of food and drink last weekend so a quick weigh in on Monday and weight had increased up to 137 lbs, but could tell a good deal of water was in that weight. Anyway, today's weight is 131.5 so just shows how much water my camel like body retains, but also looking leaner too so not all just a drop in water. 

Also after checking my diary for weight and measurements in last prep, I'm now at the point I was after 11 weeks of prep, so I can see just how slow and cr4p progress was in last prep, but now with time, less weight to come off and feeling a lot less stresed and happier, hopefully this should turn out a lot better this time. :thumb: Can't be much worse anyway.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Keeks said:


> Copied and pasted from my journal......
> 
> First weeks weigh in and measurements done and very very happy. Had a good drop with water and measurements have dropped also.
> 
> I did enjoy quite a bit of food and drink last weekend so a quick weigh in on Monday and weight had increased up to 137 lbs, but could tell a good deal of water was in that weight. Anyway, today's weight is 131.5 so just shows how much water *my camel like body* retains, but also looking leaner too so not all just a drop in water.
> 
> Also after checking my diary for weight and measurements in last prep, I'm now at the point I was after 11 weeks of prep, so I can see just how slow and cr4p progress was in last prep, but now with time, less weight to come off and feeling a lot less stresed and happier, hopefully this should turn out a lot better this time. :thumb: Can't be much worse anyway.


Ill be honest & admit I giggled at this bit. So Fukin immature pmsl.

Well done keeks, going great!


----------



## Northern Lass

Just done legs in my home gym .. strange feeling but was good. Rock on!!


----------



## Northern Lass

Sneak preview


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning team. Fasted cardio done 500 cals on x trainer interval programme. Then a load of hanging knee raises nice and slow and weighted side bends for core.

Meal 1 - 2 scoops 100% whey and 4g psyllium husks.

Meal 2 - 4 eggs, 75g smoked salmon scrambled in teaspoon evoo

Meal 3 - 1 muscle food chicken breast grilled with 120g cooked weight spicy rice

Meal 4 - tub of quark and scoop whey


----------



## JANIKvonD

Happy Saturday sexys. Few sly cheats for me today...prob still lose due to this fekin dnp


----------



## husky

I'm chillin today but still goona be watching what i'm eating, feeling drained due to this weeks training so refuel today and relax


----------



## TELBOR

Slooooow day here, finally nothing major to do around the house 

Breakfast - Bacon, Sausage, Beans, Black Pudding and Eggs 

That's my cheat for the week lol

Had 300ml of egg whites (10 egg whites) 70g whey, DAA and Husks.

Not feeling the need to eat today..... Bad times


----------



## C.Hill

.4x blueberry pancakes, 100g oats, 10 egg whites, 50g whey, 2x tbls walnut oil, 2g vit c, 1x MV.

TRAIN

.100g oats, 40g dextrose, 10 egg whites, 50g whey.

.200g chicken, 350g jacket spud, 50g cheese, half tin baked beans.

.250g steak, 2x wholemeal rolls, banana.

YEAH THAT'S HOW YOU EAT!! Appetite is on the up! Squats tomorrow!


----------



## JANIKvonD

So far I've had

.3 egg omelette, small bowl of wheetos, pint of fat milk.

.5jumbo hotdog rolls,230g 1/4 chickenbreast/wing thing with crispy skin, 3 lemon slices.

.off to mcdees now & thinking about doing the 10cheese burger challenge.

.****** of kebab with the mrs tonight.

 this cut is killing me


----------



## Skye666

Keeks said:


> mg: :cursing:  :death: :double ****: :2guns:  :gun_bandana:  :crying:
> 
> I am both shocked and deeply saddened by your comment, please retract comment in question otherwise I will have no choice but to hunt you down, tie you up and force feed you quark!!!!!!!!!!! :tongue:


I looked for this stuff today as promised!!! To no avail...asda...in the yogurt bit the cheese bit up and down like a yo yo ...couldn't see it is it in a tub?


----------



## [email protected]

Skye666 said:


> I looked for this stuff today as promised!!! To no avail...asda...in the yogurt bit the cheese bit up and down like a yo yo ...couldn't see it is it in a tub?


Should be by the soft cheese and cottage cheese etc. Yes it's in a tub.


----------



## Skye666

[email protected] said:


> Should be by the soft cheese and cottage cheese etc. Yes it's in a tub.


Ok thanks il try again...,may be asda don't do it


----------



## [email protected]

Skye666 said:


> Ok thanks il try again...,may be asda don't do it


They do in my one, blue and white tub. Took me ages to find it the first time lol. Ask somebody if you can't see it.


----------



## Keeks

Skye666 said:


> I looked for this stuff today as promised!!! To no avail...asda...in the yogurt bit the cheese bit up and down like a yo yo ...couldn't see it is it in a tub?


I struggled to find it in asda but it's with the cottage cheese. They might not have much so really need to scan the fridges for it, but will be with cottage cheese.


----------



## onthebuild

Keeks said:


> I struggled to find it in asda but it's with the cottage cheese. They might not have much so really need to scan the fridges for it, but will be with cottage cheese.


Spoken like a true quark expert...


----------



## Keeks

Good morning gang. Hope ya all having a nice weekend with this lovely rain! 

I had a cheat meal of tuna pasta last night, with an egg custard and some milky bar buttons, it was ace. Really enjoyed it and has set me up ready for another fun week of prep.

Arms and abs today with double cardio.


----------



## Northern Lass

Keeks said:


> Good morning gang. Hope ya all having a nice weekend with this lovely rain!
> 
> I had a cheat meal of tuna pasta last night, with an egg custard and some milky bar buttons, it was ace. Really enjoyed it and has set me up ready for another fun week of prep.
> 
> Arms and abs today with double cardio.


Morning!!

I'm finishing the gym off today , I have to build my bench put some motivational pictures up. I've asked OH to get my boxing bag from the loft and put that up, more or less sorted.

Well jealous I love doing arms.. my rest day today .. milky bar buttons sound like haven


----------



## husky

got the kids for the am then i'm hitting the garage, going out with the boys tonight for a few Guinness so i'm gonna punish myself before hand with a heavy lifting session to deal with the guilt.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Morning all  went a bit ott with the cals I recon pmsl, So today ill be going VERY easy. Got a rearrange all the bedrooms today apparently lol so should be hanging out my hoop...gonna hit delts followed by 30min on the bike. Few big hikes with the pup too 

Done a wee back sesh Friday I forgot to log on here-

Hammer pulldowns-

80kg x 15

110kg x 10

Dropset..

110kg x failure

80kg x failure

50kg x failure

30kg x failure

Ez row (supported chest on incline bench/overhand)-

70kg x 15

90kg x 10

120kg x 7

Dropset..

120kg x failure

90kg x failure

70kg x failure

Straight arm lateral pushdowns-

30 kg x 10

40 kg x 10

Dropset..

50kg (stack) x failure

40 kg x failure

30kg x failure

20kg x failure

Done.


----------



## TELBOR

C&P from journal;

Afternoon all.

Lazy weekend, kept on top of food though 

Made some protein packed pancakes for breakfast.

300ml Egg Whites

70g Dark Chocolate Naked Whey

50g PB

Around 750 cals

100g Protein

10g Carbs

30g Fats

Turkey Joint for dinner, load of veggies and a few spuds.

A few shakes in the day with PB and that's me done.

Back on it tomorrow, shoulder I reckon


----------



## Ginger Ben

Pancakes sound good. You rate the dark choc?


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Pancakes sound good. You rate the dark choc?


They turned out well, didn't last long lol.

Mixed in a shaker, poured in and away you go :beer:

Yeah mate the dark choc is nice, you defo have to like dark choc though .

I think those used to normal / milk choc going straight into it wouldn't be a fan though lol


----------



## Northern Lass

Really fancy something naughty to eat but I've told my self no this week lol


----------



## TELBOR

YummyMummy said:


> Really fancy something naughty to eat but I've told my self no this week lol


Good on ya!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> They turned out well, didn't last long lol.
> 
> Mixed in a shaker, poured in and away you go :beer:
> 
> Yeah mate the dark choc is nice, you defo have to like dark choc though .
> 
> I think those used to normal / milk choc going straight into it wouldn't be a fan though lol


I love dark choc so will get some. I eat the 85% stuff like dairy milk lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

YummyMummy said:


> Really fancy something naughty to eat but I've told my self no this week lol


Resist !! Lol


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> I love dark choc so will get some. I eat the 85% stuff like dairy milk lol


Good lad, I love proper chocolate!

Got me craving now ya bàstard :lol:

Turkey joint;



Was blooming gorgeous :beer:


----------



## Keeks

Sooooo soooo hungry, and have been all day. Looks like last night's food did the trick, but jeez, I'm actually looking at the cats cat food and wondering what it tastes like. :no:

Sugar free jelly soon, I then early night.


----------



## tamara

My birthday meal from Friday


----------



## biglbs

Ok guys ,I hope you are getting stuck in here,anyone dieting loses more weight than me during this show down,i will Rep you a good few times,as another incentive.

I have lost 60lbs and am still going,current weight 353lb and dropping ,extra challenge starts with me at 353.

Good luck and looking forward to judging your results! :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

biglbs said:


> Ok guys ,I hope you are getting stuck in here,anyone dieting loses more weight than me during this show down,i will Rep you a good few times,as another incentive.
> 
> I have lost 60lbs and am still going,current weight 353lb and dropping ,extra challenge starts with me at 353.
> 
> Good luck and looking forward to judging your results! :thumb:


That's awesome, do you have a goal or just see how things go?


----------



## [email protected]

Keeks said:


> Sooooo so look hungry, and have been all day. Looks like last night's food did the trick, but jeez, I'm actually looking at the cats cat food and wondering what it tastes like. :no:
> 
> Sugar free jelly soon, I then early night.


Cat food tastes like it smells - rank!


----------



## biglbs

Keeks said:


> That's awesome, do you have a goal or just see how things go?


Thanks ,looking much better,intention at mo is to lose 10lbs more and end phase #1,then lose 20lb slower on phase #2 leaving me at 322lb in fair condition ,having dumped 90lbs lol


----------



## Keeks

:cursing: Damn jelly disaster.....the blooming thing hasn't set right, so I've got super sloppy jelly! :cursing:


----------



## Northern Lass

Keeks said:


> :cursing: Damn jelly disaster.....the blooming thing hasn't set right, so I've got super sloppy jelly! :cursing:


With quark or without.

Is this silly question lol


----------



## [email protected]

Keeks said:


> :cursing: Damn jelly disaster.....the blooming thing hasn't set right, so I've got super sloppy jelly! :cursing:


Oh no! Stick it in the freezer for 10 mins and have jelly slush :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

YummyMummy said:


> With quark or without.
> 
> Is this silly question lol


Normally it would be a ridiculous question, but during prep, I don't have quark, only occasionally as a treat. :no: No wonder I turn into the bad tempered witch from hell, quark withdrawal symptoms.


----------



## Northern Lass

Keeks said:


> Normally it would be a ridiculous question, but during prep, I don't have quark, only occasionally as a treat. :no: No wonder I turn into the bad tempered witch from hell, quark withdrawal symptoms.


Bless ya.. I have to travel for quark,, not paying morrisons prices


----------



## Keeks

[email protected] said:


> Oh no! Stick it in the freezer for 10 mins and have jelly slush :thumb:


Cheers, will try that next time. :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

YummyMummy said:


> Bless ya.. I have to travel for quark,, not paying morrisons prices


It's blooming ridiculous, and at my Morrison's, the little tinkers still have the old price tag on the shelf so it looks like it's still 77p!!!!


----------



## Northern Lass

Keeks said:


> It's blooming ridiculous, and at my Morrison's, the little tinkers still have the old price tag on the shelf so it looks like it's still 77p!!!!


Now thats just evil  ... I love asda's better


----------



## Keeks

Happy Monday morning all! 

Fasted power walk done, fish for breakfast done, it's all like De Ja vu as another week starts. Have a good one gang! :thumb:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all

Legs

Pre exhaust hack squat machine

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] drop to [email protected]

Leg extension

Gvt [email protected] 1 min timed rest

Single leg ham curls each side

[email protected] x 4, [email protected]

Romanians

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] grip went as bar really smooth

Standing calf raises

[email protected] x 4


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning all!...decent w.e for me, altho fell severly off the band wagon pmsl....ahwell...still on last notch of my belt which is a good sign  got a VERY upset tummy from eating 5 jumbo hot dogs, 3 lemon slices, 8 cheeseburgers, 2 chicken nuggets, sweet chilli chicken & rice from the ****** & some crisps & sweets all between 2.30pm-8pm on the saturday LMFAO (ate a fair bit more before this & on the sunday too). BUT...not a great deal damage done looking at the scales & in the mirror  also didnt take any DNP over the w.e.

so today!...having a wee fast  mainly because my bellys still fuked!

so food today-

7am- 400mg DNP 

7pm- 2 scoops J3D

8pm- PWO..60g whey, 40g dex, 20g glute

9pm- 600g chicken fanjitas

also missed my delt sesh on sunday!!...had too much going on.

went to ALDI for the first time last night...fuk me its cheap! bought a big leg of lamb for tea last night.....fuking amazing.

anyway...have a good ane


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning all
> 
> Legs
> 
> Pre exhaust hack squat machine
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected] drop to [email protected]
> 
> *Leg extension *
> 
> *
> Gvt [email protected] 1 min timed rest *
> 
> Single leg ham curls each side
> 
> [email protected] x 4, [email protected]
> 
> Romanians
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected] grip went as bar really smooth
> 
> Standing calf raises
> 
> [email protected] x 4


this is fuking AMAZING going mate if u were doing 4sec negs on every rep!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> this is fuking AMAZING going mate if u were doing 4sec negs on every rep!!


No wasn't 4 sec negs but was slow, probably 2


----------



## Jay.32

Hello all 10 week competitors... Ive been away and I can see I have alot of fcking catching up to do in here..


----------



## Jay.32

JANIKvonD said:


> morning all!...decent w.e for me, altho fell severly off the band wagon pmsl....ahwell...still on last notch of my belt which is a good sign  got a VERY upset tummy from eating 5 jumbo hot dogs, 3 lemon slices, 8 cheeseburgers, 2 chicken nuggets, sweet chilli chicken & rice from the ****** & some crisps & sweets all between 2.30pm-8pm on the saturday LMFAO (ate a fair bit more before this & on the sunday too). BUT...not a great deal damage done looking at the scales & in the mirror  also didnt take any DNP over the w.e.
> 
> so today!...having a wee fast  mainly because my bellys still fuked!
> 
> so food today-
> 
> 7am- 400mg DNP
> 
> 7pm- 2 scoops J3D
> 
> 8pm- PWO..60g whey, 40g dex, 20g glute
> 
> 9pm- 600g chicken fanjitas
> 
> also missed my delt sesh on sunday!!...had too much going on.
> 
> went to ALDI for the first time last night...fuk me its cheap! bought a big leg of lamb for tea last night.....fuking amazing.
> 
> anyway...have a good ane


You greedy b*stard


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> No wasn't 4 sec negs but was slow, probably 2


lol, i wasnt counting my negs....turned out i was doing about 6 secs PMSL, legs shaking like fuk by halfway point. KILLER.

ace sesh anyway


----------



## B4PJS

Morning all. Had an amazing weekend in Dusseldorf for the stag do, not much food consumed but a serious amount of beer drunk. Need to get back on the bulking today but am seriously knackered! Already almost falling asleep at my desk :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> went to ALDI for the first time last night...fuk me its cheap! bought a big leg of lamb for tea last night.....fuking amazing.


LOVE ALDI


----------



## TELBOR

B4PJS said:


> Morning all. Had an amazing weekend in Dusseldorf for the stag do, not much food consumed but a serious amount of beer drunk. Need to get back on the bulking today but am seriously knackered! Already almost falling asleep at my desk :lol:


MTFU! :2guns:


----------



## B4PJS

R0BLET said:


> MTFU! :2guns:


Just getting me coffee down and then gonna have my alpen mixed with matrix breakfast as a kick off. Not sure if my stomach actually remembers what real food is!


----------



## TELBOR

B4PJS said:


> Just getting me coffee down and then gonna have my alpen mixed with matrix breakfast as a kick off. Not sure if my stomach actually remembers what real food is!


Good lad! Double everything today


----------



## JANIKvonD

so my fast today i thought would be a piece of p!ss.....im struggling already :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> so my fast today i thought would be a piece of p!ss.....im struggling already :lol:


Sugar free redbull (or knock offs) or Coffee


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> *Sugar free knock offs *or Coffee


i realised i had to get fuel this morning!!!!....didnt have time to go get my usual tins pmsl, gutted


----------



## Northern Lass

B4PJS said:


> Morning all. Had an amazing weekend in Dusseldorf for the stag do, not much food consumed but a serious amount of beer drunk. Need to get back on the bulking today but am seriously knackered! Already almost falling asleep at my desk :lol:


Get an early night... you'll be reet 

Just smashed my chest and tris this morning... Some HIIT afterwards , all good. Time for carbs!!! Yes yes yes ! .


----------



## B4PJS

YummyMummy said:


> Get an early night... you'll be reet
> 
> Just smashed my chest and tris this morning... Some HIIT afterwards , all good. Time for carbs!!! Yes yes yes ! .


Got an early night last night actually. Only problem was the wife waking me up every hour telling me to stop snoring! Eventually gave up on sleep at about 5 this morning. Proper feeling it now though  Hopefully won't snore tonight and get me much needed beauty sleep :lol:


----------



## biglbs

Jay.32 said:


> Hello all 10 week competitors... Ive been away and I can see I have alot of fcking catching up to do in here..


AWAY?


----------



## onthebuild

This cut is killing me! I want kebabs, pizza, maccys and kfc constantly!!! Its working like a dream though, hoping by week 5 of this ill see a massive difference!

Strength is again taking a battering, so much so I struggled with 120kg yates rows today, when I normally smash out at least 8-10 of 130! But I suppose low carbs does that?

Heres where Im at right now..


----------



## TELBOR

onthebuild said:


> Heres where Im at right now..
> 
> View attachment 126376


In front of a mirror with a hand dryer behind you.......

:lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Double Post!


----------



## onthebuild

R0BLET said:


> In front of a mirror with a hand dryer behind you.......
> 
> :lol:


Im going to rep you not for the sh1t joke but for the double post editing reason :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

onthebuild said:


> Im going to rep you not for the sh1t joke but for the double post editing reason :lol:


Why thank you sir 

And yes, I am a fat cnut :lol:

Keep it up mate, doing very well!


----------



## JANIKvonD

onthebuild said:


> This cut is killing me! I want kebabs, pizza, maccys and kfc constantly!!! Its working like a dream though, hoping by week 5 of this ill see a massive difference!
> 
> Strength is again taking a battering, so much so I struggled with 120kg yates rows today, when I normally smash out at least 8-10 of 130! But I suppose low carbs does that?
> 
> Heres where Im at right now..
> 
> View attachment 126376


fuuuuuk'el!!!!!.....that face :no:

looking very lean mate, ace work!...arms looking vascular too


----------



## Jay.32

biglbs said:


> View attachment 126372
> AWAY?


pmsl just a weekend in weymouth working mate


----------



## onthebuild

JANIKvonD said:


> fuuuuuk'el!!!!!.....that face :no:
> 
> looking very lean mate, ace work!...arms looking vascular too


Forgot to edit the ugly mug out pmsl apologies to any of you weak stomached cvnts!

I feel like I look like I don't even train anymore, any size seems to have vanished :lol:

How do you cope looking like you don't train @R0BLET?


----------



## TELBOR

onthebuild said:


> Forgot to edit the ugly mug out pmsl apologies to any of you weak stomached cvnts!
> 
> I feel like I look like I don't even train anymore, any size seems to have vanished :lol:
> 
> How do you cope looking like you don't train @R0BLET?


I'm used to it mate, it comes with time i suppose :lol:


----------



## bigmitch69

@[email protected] I need some of those Man Up pills please. Where can I get them? :sad:

I've spent the weekend feeling like proper c r a p. Day and Night nurse, some chesty cough drink, head over a bowl of boiling water and Vics. Cough sweets and I'm feeling rotten. Waiting for the quack to ring me back. I need some strong anti-bs. I'm a week behind on you guys/ girls and I don't want another week off otherwise my bulk will be changed to a cut seeing as I've lost loads of weight already. I don't think I left the house all weekend which annoyed as a one drink Saturday night would have been good.

Weekend diet consisted of

Friday night - curry delivered.

Saturday day - pasty delivered by a friend who also got me some supplies from chemist.

Saturday night - lots of McDonalds.

Sunday day - lots of bacon butties.

Sunday night - Chinese from across the road.

Snacks included crisps, massive chocolate cake from asda, haribo, Jaffa cakes and yoghurts.

I'm not doing any work today so after I've spoke to doctors I'm going to drag myself to the shop. At least get some food in so my diet is alright. Hope to be back in the gym ASAP as looks like Ibiza on the 22nd July is on the cards.


----------



## TELBOR

bigmitch69 said:


> @[email protected] I need some of those Man Up pills please. Where can I get them? :sad:
> 
> I've spent the weekend feeling like proper c r a p. Day and Night nurse, some chesty cough drink, head over a bowl of boiling water and Vics. Cough sweets and I'm feeling rotten. Waiting for the quack to ring me back. I need some strong anti-bs. I'm a week behind on you guys/ girls and I don't want another week off otherwise my bulk will be changed to a cut seeing as I've lost loads of weight already. I don't think I left the house all weekend which annoyed as a one drink Saturday night would have been good.
> 
> Weekend diet consisted of
> 
> Friday night - curry delivered.
> 
> Saturday day - pasty delivered by a friend who also got me some supplies from chemist.
> 
> Saturday night - lots of McDonalds.
> 
> Sunday day - lots of bacon butties.
> 
> Sunday night - Chinese from across the road.
> 
> Snacks included crisps, massive chocolate cake from asda, haribo, Jaffa cakes and yoghurts.
> 
> I'm not doing any work today so after I've spoke to doctors I'm going to drag myself to the shop. At least get some food in so my diet is alright. Hope to be back in the gym ASAP as looks like Ibiza on the 22nd July is on the cards.


I do love your feeling sorry for yourself diet mate


----------



## bigmitch69

R0BLET said:


> I do love your feeling sorry for yourself diet mate


Really I'm just lonely so I order food to be delivered so I can keep the delivery person on my doorstep for as long as possible talking absolute rubbish so I can have some human contact. I hope Dominos send the transsexual delivery man/ lady later


----------



## Jay.32

JANIKvonD said:


> so my fast today i thought would be a piece of p!ss.....im struggling already :lol:


you will be in mc donalds by 4pm


----------



## bigmitch69

My doctor is f u c k i n g ace. I got some anti-biotics and physio for my back starts today.


----------



## bluejoanna

So back in the room. I got married on Friday so sort of fell off the wagon, but I would say that is a legitimate excuse  Training was supposed to start again today, but stayed in bed with the husband instead! Definitely training tomorrow. x


----------



## JANIKvonD

Jay.32 said:


> you will be in mc donalds by 4pm


lol no! but the tub of PB sitting on the kitchen window ledge isnt helping much


----------



## JANIKvonD

bluejoanna said:


> So back in the room. I got married on Friday so sort of fell off the wagon, but I would say that is a legitimate excuse  Training was supposed to start again today, *but stayed in bed with the husband instead!* Definitely training tomorrow. x


dirty b!tch.

hope it all went to plan mate  .....ill be down for the reception in the summer yeh?


----------



## TELBOR

bluejoanna said:


> So back in the room. I got married on Friday so sort of fell off the wagon, but I would say that is a legitimate excuse  Training was supposed to start again today, but stayed in bed with the husband instead! Definitely training tomorrow. x


Congrats! :beer:


----------



## bluejoanna

JANIKvonD said:


> *dirty b!tch*.
> 
> hope it all went to plan mate  .....ill be down for the reception in the summer yeh?


I plan to remain so! Got to keep him interested - even after all these years!

And yeah, come to the party - Tonnes of food, Thai, Mexican and Hog Roast...should keep you going for about 5 mins.....x


----------



## B4PJS

bluejoanna said:


> So back in the room. I got married on Friday so sort of fell off the wagon, but I would say that is a legitimate excuse  Training was supposed to start again today, but stayed in bed with the husband instead! Definitely training tomorrow. x


Congratulations Jo :beer: Hope you had a fantastic time and all the best for a fantastic future together


----------



## JANIKvonD

bluejoanna said:


> I plan to remain so! Got to keep him interested - even after all these years!
> 
> And yeah, come to the party - Tonnes of food, Thai, Mexican and Hog Roast...should keep you going for about 5 mins.....x


lol, ill give it 3 month of trying to keep him interested before u think 'fuk it' let urself go & slap 15 stone on


----------



## Keeks

bluejoanna said:


> So back in the room. I got married on Friday so sort of fell off the wagon, but I would say that is a legitimate excuse  Training was supposed to start again today, but stayed in bed with the husband instead! Definitely training tomorrow. x


Congratulations!!! :beer:


----------



## onthebuild

bluejoanna said:


> So back in the room. I got married on Friday so sort of fell off the wagon, but I would say that is a legitimate excuse  Training was supposed to start again today, but stayed in bed with the husband instead! Definitely training tomorrow. x


Congratulations!!! Enjoy sleeping with your backs to each other for the foreseeable future pmsl :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

onthebuild said:


> Congratulations!!! Enjoy sleeping with your backs to each other for the foreseeable future pmsl :lol:


my mrs knows better not to point her erse toward me


----------



## bigmitch69

bluejoanna said:


> So back in the room. I got married on Friday so sort of fell off the wagon, but I would say that is a legitimate excuse  Training was supposed to start again today, *but stayed in bed with the husband* instead! Definitely training tomorrow. x


Cardio :whistling:


----------



## Northern Lass

B4PJS said:


> Got an early night last night actually. Only problem was the wife waking me up every hour telling me to stop snoring! Eventually gave up on sleep at about 5 this morning. Proper feeling it now though  Hopefully won't snore tonight and get me much needed beauty sleep :lol:


She's right to wake you lol, when my OH snores just shove him onto his side lol ..


----------



## [email protected]

bigmitch69 said:


> @[email protected] I need some of those Man Up pills please. Where can I get them? :sad:
> 
> .


I believe asking for sources is against the rules :ban: 

Hope you feel better soon


----------



## Keeks

@bigmitch69


----------



## bigmitch69

@[email protected] @Keeks I found them in Asda :thumb:



Going to have to take 2 because i feel i need that manning up ha ha.


----------



## [email protected]

bigmitch69 said:


> @[email protected] @Keeks I found them in Asda :thumb:
> 
> View attachment 126443
> 
> 
> Going to have to take 2 because i feel i need that manning up ha ha.


Don't take too many, you'll be so manned up that you'll be female


----------



## onthebuild

First night shift, 6pm till 6am.

Diet is remaining on track...










:whistling:


----------



## TELBOR

C&P from journal....

Morning lovers !

6am back session;

Lat Pull Downs

6 sets working up to 73kg and back down again

Rack Pulls

3 sets working up to 160kg for 6

Back still bloody tender from lumbar puncture!! Wtf!!

Tbh I can live with it 

Close Grip Seated Row

4 sets up to 59kg

Lat Pull Downs again to finish back off

3 sets

Then incline DB Curls

15 mins hiit.

Done!

Mind is going off it a little with anticipation of new gym next week, that and minimal carbs lol

Today's carbs will be, dried fruit - had pre workout, rice cakes mid morning and pineapple with chicken at lunch 

Oh and veggies at dinner.

Defo seeing difference in mirror now, flat as a pancake pmsl

Have fun you lot!! :beer:


----------



## B4PJS

Xpost from journal:

Squats last night:

10x20kg

5x40kg

5x50kg

3x5x70kg

Curls, standing rows, reverse grip curls, wrist curls, hanging leg raises.


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning, good sleep...but fuk me i struggled to get up! eventually rolled outa bed & took Hugo for a hike. another cloudy'ish, sunny'ish, damp'ish, dry'ish day here....wish it would make up its fukin mind! (hopefully its a shyte day as i took another 400mg DNP dose this morning ). looking very watery atm...not much definition & my veins have all faded  ahwell...will troop on regardless.

food today-

7am- 400mg DNP, 60mg accutane, 20mg nolva, 2 multiV, 2g vitC, zinc, oils.

8am- 3boiled eggs, spoon of PB

10am- 250g chicken, 50g rice

1pm- 250g chicken, 50g rice

4pm- 3boiled eggs, pint of fat milk.

8pm- 500g chicken, chinesse stirfry (just fried with a bit roasted seaseme oil & a wee bit light soy added) veg & a cauli head grated for rice.

rest day today.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

done some legs last night....was knackered tho & head wasnt in it tbh

all bench's & racks were being used! so..

leg machine press-

100kg x 20

130kg x 15

150kg x 15

180kg (stack) x 10

180kg x 10

180kg x 10

ham curls-

50kg x 15

35kg x 15 (fukin mate dropped the weight & i never noticed lol)

50kg x 15

dropset..

70kg x failure

50kg x failure

25kg x failure

quad extension- slow negs

70kg x 10

90kg(stack) x 10

90kg x 10

dropset..

90kg x failure

3/4 x failure

1/2 x failure

1/4 x failure

done. legs were FRIED tbh. went home to a pile of fanjitas....lovely

have a good ane guys


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> C&P from journal....
> 
> Morning lovers !
> 
> 6am back session;
> 
> Lat Pull Downs
> 
> 6 sets working up to 73kg and back down again
> 
> Rack Pulls
> 
> 3 sets working up to 160kg for 6
> 
> Back still bloody tender from lumbar puncture!! Wtf!!
> 
> Tbh I can live with it
> 
> Close Grip Seated Row
> 
> 4 sets up to 59kg
> 
> Lat Pull Downs again to finish back off
> 
> 3 sets
> 
> Then incline DB Curls
> 
> 15 mins hiit.
> 
> Done!
> 
> Mind is going off it a little with anticipation of new gym next week, that and minimal carbs lol
> 
> Today's carbs will be, dried fruit - had pre workout, rice cakes mid morning and pineapple with chicken at lunch
> 
> Oh and veggies at dinner.
> 
> Defo seeing difference in mirror now, flat as a pancake pmsl
> 
> Have fun you lot!! :beer:


new gym, minimal carbs, veggies?!?!?! wtf happened?


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> new gym, minimal carbs, veggies?!?!?! wtf happened?


Lol, I see you read my posts :whistling:

Don't tell me your a vegetable dodger too lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Lol, I see you read my posts :whistling:
> 
> Don't tell me your a vegetable dodger too lol


LMFAO....i thought it was barney who posted that, as u were men


----------



## B4PJS

JANIKvonD said:



> LMFAO....i thought it was barney who posted that, as u were men


Lol, don;t worry about me, still working out at home and on the SeeFood diet  . Didn't have many carbs at dinner last night but that was cos had protein pasta  Plenty from a couple of pints of milk though


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> LMFAO....i thought it was barney who posted that, as u were men


Lol that DNP burning brain cells away mate


----------



## JANIKvonD

*DISASTER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

the best roll van in the world that closed a couple year ago......is re-opening!!!! :crying: its RITE accross the road from my work & they do some GOOOOOOOD sh!t....including the biggest breakfast from any roll van on earth!....fukin monster of a thing! between that & there piripiri chicken & mozarella (cant spell pmsl) baguettes, chilli dogs with cheese & much more.....its looking like sh!t just got harder (not my boaby this time)!!


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> *DISASTER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> the best roll van in the world that closed a couple year ago......is re-opening!!!! :crying: its RITE accross the road from my work & they do some GOOOOOOOD sh!t....including the biggest breakfast from any roll van on earth!....fukin monster of a thing! between that & there piripiri chicken & mozarella (cant spell pmsl) baguettes, chilli dogs with cheese & much more.....its looking like sh!t just got harder (not my boaby this time)!!


Bulk it is :lol:


----------



## husky

JANIKvonD said:


> *DISASTER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> the best roll van in the world that closed a couple year ago......is re-opening!!!! :crying: its RITE accross the road from my work & they do some GOOOOOOOD sh!t....including the biggest breakfast from any roll van on earth!....fukin monster of a thing! between that & there piripiri chicken & mozarella (cant spell pmsl) baguettes, chilli dogs with cheese & much more.....its looking like sh!t just got harder (not my boaby this time)!!


feel your pain mate- got a cracking roll shop near my work, best sausage bacon tattie scone egg quadruples ever and the coffee tastes real not like most pi$h - guys face was a picture when i asked for four turkey salad rolls instead of the good stuff.

Double session for me today, i'm night shift tonight so just trained lower legs and shoulders then before i start its gonna be upper legs and arms, feeling good considering I was on the drink the other day.


----------



## JANIKvonD

husky said:


> feel your pain mate- got a cracking roll shop near my work, best sausage bacon tattie scone egg quadruples ever and the coffee tastes real not like most pi$h - guys face was a picture when i asked for four turkey salad rolls instead of the good stuff.
> 
> Double session for me today, i'm night shift tonight so just trained lower legs and shoulders then before i start its gonna be upper legs and arms, feeling good considering I was on the drink the other day.


ahh its fukin hard going like....feel like just getting to celebrate the re-opening pmsl. but ill resist....rite? lol.

lol p!sh hade


----------



## TELBOR

FFS you pair! I could murder a proper big juicy Roll !! (cob, barm cake or bap depending on where you live :lol: )

A massive one with a side of Greggs Chicken bakes :drool:


----------



## husky

R0BLET said:


> FFS you pair! I could murder a proper big juicy Roll !! (cob, barm cake or bap depending on where you live :lol: )
> 
> A massive one with a side of Greggs Chicken bakes :drool:


go for it mate- one or two won't do u any harm will it :innocent:


----------



## TELBOR

husky said:


> go for it mate- one or two won't do u any harm will it :innocent:


I wonder if Greggs would sponsor me on here.......


----------



## husky

Greggs fudge donuts- i recon i could smash a good 8 of them in one sitting easy-once this comps over i'm gonna have a major pig out


----------



## JANIKvonD

here yas been watching the greggs thing on the tele? lol


----------



## TELBOR

husky said:


> Greggs fudge donuts- i recon i could smash a good 8 of them in one sitting easy-once this comps over i'm gonna have a major pig out


20 iced fingers 

@jon-kent Greggs food challenge!!


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> here yas been watching the greggs thing on the tele? lol


I haven't, contemplated sky+ 'ing it but I'd be crying at the TV over some pasties


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> 20 iced fingers
> 
> @jon-kent Greggs food challenge!!


In !!!


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> In !!!


I think i'' try it at the end of this comp :beer:


----------



## JANIKvonD

jon-kent said:


> In !!!





R0BLET said:


> I think i'' try it at the end of this comp :beer:


20s too easy!


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> I haven't, contemplated sky+ 'ing it but I'd be crying at the TV over some pasties


its no really about the food...well it is, but its usually the process of it getting made. its more a behind the scenes think obviously. some bits are funny as fuk....the pigeons keep shyting on the stock, so they call in there pigeon specialist...its hillarious like


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> 20s too easy!


It is to you..... you'll suck them up your loose ar5e


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> its no really about the food...well it is, but its usually the process of it getting made. its more a behind the scenes think obviously. some bits are funny as fuk....the pigeons keep shyting on the stock, so they call in there pigeon specialist...its hillarious like


Mmmmmm, Pigeon poo in my sausage roll


----------



## bluejoanna

Been in a meeting all day - food has been horrific, but trained this morning so all is not lost...

The session this morning was cardio - again...

3 x mins on treadmill, 15 incline 6KPH

3 mins on PP with jump squats, burpees and bunny hops

3 mins on treadmill, 10 incline 10KPH (hard!)

3 mins on PP with step ups and bicep curls, lunges with Bicep curls, step ups with side raises

3 mins on treadmill - gawd knows what, but hurt a lot

3 mins power plate, sit ups with OHP, ankle touches and plank with leg lift

3 mins on treadmill, 12 incline, 5 KPH

Finish. Die. Go to 5 hour meeting and eat sandwiches..... :confused1:

Training again tomorrow and food will be better tomorrow. x


----------



## Keeks

Fook! :cursing: You set of fookers! STOP THE PIE TALK!!!!!! I BEG OF YOU!

Now for nice talk of fish, Turkey, green beans, porridge, mmmmmm!


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Fook! :cursing: You set of fookers! STOP THE PIE TALK!!!!!! I BEG OF YOU!
> 
> Now for nice talk of fish, Turkey, green beans, porridge, mmmmmm!


All that at once, that's lots of separate plates Miss's


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> All that at once, that's lots of separate plates Miss's


No silly, not all at once. :tongue: And besides, I can now only eat porridge from round bowls or round Tupperware tubs, so no way could I eat it from a plate, even if it was on its own separate plate. And only with a certain spoon too. :confused1:

I think bodybuilding had defiantly brought out the weird obsessive compulsive side in me.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Evening all, been in back to back meetings all day today and just got in. No cardio this morning as didn't want to be rushed but will be doing push and some interval training tomorrow morning.

Food been a right old mix today

Meal 1 - 2 scoops 100% whey, 25g PB

Meal 2 - Large shredded beef burrito containing - rice, black beans, sauted peppers & onions, cheese, chilli sauce and something called lettuce :confused1: 

Meal 3 - Granola bar from Pret

Meal 4 - large bowl of chilli con carne with quark and a bit of toast instead of rice (using left over tiger bread :drool: )

Meal 5 - shake before bed

Also had about 5 skinny lattes throughout the day and am buzzing my nut off on caffeine lol


----------



## husky

well i'm just in from nightshift and yesterdays double session has knackered me, legs are like lead so its gonna be a roasting hot bath with radox salts then time for me to hit my bed-sleep will determine if I train tonight or today in the garage -enjoy the gym people.


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning all, a very sweaty night for me lol  no energy this morning...struggled to get up, legs are like jelly. so nipped round the shop for a pile of energy drinks (sugar free). not looking forward to training tonight lol

today-

7am- 200mg DNP, 2g vitC, 2 multiV, OILS, zinc

8am- 2 scrambled eggs, 200g chicken chinese stirfry

10am- 250g chicken, 50g rice

12.30- 250g chicken, 50g rice

4pm- 250g chicken, 50g rice

8pm- *training chest & tris*

9pm- 350g steak stirfry, 75ml double cream, cauli rice (cauli head grated)

major lack of fats...but came to work forgetting everything except chicken pmsl. ahwell...proteins there at least.

got the whole 3rd series of game of thrones in the house....sorted for the next couple week


----------



## Sharpy76

JANIKvonD said:


> morning all, a very sweaty night for me lol  no energy this morning...struggled to get up, legs are like jelly. so nipped round the shop for a pile of energy drinks (sugar free). not looking forward to training tonight lol
> 
> today-
> 
> 7am- 200mg DNP, 2g vitC, 2 multiV, OILS, zinc
> 
> 8am- 2 scrambled eggs, 200g chicken chinese stirfry
> 
> 10am- 250g chicken, 50g rice
> 
> 12.30- 250g chicken, 50g rice
> 
> 4pm- 250g chicken, 50g rice
> 
> 8pm- *training chest & tris*
> 
> 9pm- 350g steak stirfry, 75ml double cream, cauli rice (cauli head grated)
> 
> major lack of fats...but came to work forgetting everything except chicken pmsl. ahwell...proteins there at least.
> 
> got the whole 3rd series of game of thrones in the house....sorted for the next couple week


GoT season 3 is fvcking awesome mate, you're in for treat!!!

Posted this in the Melanotan section but no replies, can anyone here offer any advice??



> Didn't want to start another thread as there is quite a few as it is lol.
> 
> Decided to take the plunge and get myself some MT2.
> 
> Main reason is i have sod all time to sunbathe for hours on end. Even making time to get on a sunbed is hard work tbh and then its too much of an effort and i can't be bothered!
> 
> I'm unsure of how much to do though?
> 
> Some people say load up with 1mg ED and others say 0.5mg ED is enough?!
> 
> Also, how long is the load up phase, 1 week? Or is it until you've reached the desired colour?
> 
> Finally, how long before i hit my first sunbed after taking MT2 or doesn't it matter?


----------



## JANIKvonD

Sharpy76 said:


> GoT season 3 is fvcking awesome mate, you're in for treat!!!
> 
> Posted this in the Melanotan section but no replies, can anyone here offer any advice??


yeh iv got virgin so havent been able to watch it!! fukin tortue hearing my mate going on about it to p!ss me off lol. been waiting for it to finish so i can copy the lot in a oner


----------



## JANIKvonD

cant help on the MT mate, never used it


----------



## TELBOR

Sharpy76 said:


> GoT season 3 is fvcking awesome mate, you're in for treat!!!
> 
> Posted this in the Melanotan section but no replies, can anyone here offer any advice??


Hey mate,

I've done 0.5mg ed for 10 days going on the sunbed every other day for 6 mins 

That was over a year ago and since then I tan very easily lol

@RXQueenie or @Sambuca may be able to chip in


----------



## Sambuca

R0BLET said:


> Hey mate,
> 
> I've done 0.5mg ed for 10 days going on the sunbed every other day for 6 mins
> 
> That was over a year ago and since then I tan very easily lol
> 
> @RXQueenie or @Sambuca may be able to chip in


ye 10 days at 0.5mg then 1mg Every week to keep tan topped up. Just go on sunbed as you want till you get the tan u want. id leave it 7 days before you go on from start of MT2 load though personally.


----------



## Queenie

@Sharpy76 no loading phase needed. This eliminates the possibility of an outbreak of moles. 1mg per week with a couple of 10 min sunbeds pw will build up a gradual tan over time.

If u do a loading phase try 0.5mg ed with 3/4 sunbeds in first week. Loading phase has no set amount of days, u just jab until you're the colour u want to be then do one jab/one sunbed per week to maintain.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Meal 1 looks like


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> Meal 1 looks like
> 
> View attachment 126589


What is it? Lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> Meal 1 looks like
> 
> View attachment 126589


Fvck is that? Deep fried Iron Bru? :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning shaggers,

Push session

Standing BB overhead press

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] drop to [email protected]

Decline BB bench

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] unspotted

[email protected] with spot

[email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected] - this was hell! Good spotter helped with most reps and really ripped chest up doing this.

Dips

15

12

12

12

All at BW

Incline bench cable flys

[email protected] plates

[email protected]

[email protected]

Tricep Press down

[email protected] plates

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected]

Tricep Rope extn

[email protected] plates

[email protected]

[email protected]

15 mins SSC on X-trainer

Really good session, drop set on chest was killer and was pleased to get reps out at 120 as a natty, underfed weakling


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> What is it? Lol


chinese chicken stirfry (from lastnight) with 2 scrambled eggs mixed in. (fry chicken in roasted seaseme oil, add veg, add light soya, add a grated cauli head, add more soya, done.)


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> chinese chicken stirfry (from lastnight) with 2 scrambled eggs mixed in. (fry chicken in roasted seaseme oil, add veg, add light soya, add a grated cauli head, add more soya, done.)


Sounds lovely for brekkie.............................:no:


----------



## JANIKvonD

lovely sesh ben, well dont on the 120


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Sounds lovely for brekkie.............................:no:


lol was fuking ace, & wtf's the time of day gotta do with what goes in? natty life is fuking ur head up


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> chinese chicken stirfry (from lastnight) with 2 scrambled eggs mixed in. (fry chicken in roasted seaseme oil, add veg, add light soya, add a grated cauli head, add more soya, done.)


Sounds nice, looks ....... Ok 

@Ginger Ben nice session mate! Great pressing :beer:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Cheers chaps, well down from on cycle but not as far as I'd feared so happy with that


----------



## C.Hill

JANIKvonD said:


> Meal 1 looks like
> 
> View attachment 126589


Your a sick man


----------



## Ginger Ben




----------



## JANIKvonD

C.Hill said:


> Your a sick man


feeling a bit sick now tbh lol


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> feeling a bit sick now tbh lol


Still wont stop you probably eating 1kg of chicken today


----------



## tamara

I'm having a bit of a wobble. I'm thinking I want to bow out of this competition now. I haven't been to the gym since last Thursday. Had my birthday Friday and ate that huge meal, I was in Newquay for the weekend where I drank a lot and stupidly took about a gram of whizz (something that I haven't done for years) it's taken me until today to feel normal and stop crying! I have a job interview tomorrow which I'm hoping I will get and that will mean me working 8-4:30 mon-fri. My diet from monday onwards has been fine, fish, steak veg chicken. Nothing bad I just haven't been to the gym.

I didn't know how being 30 would make me feel and if I fail to change my body in this competition I'm gonna feel even worse.


----------



## B4PJS

beefdinner said:


> I'm having a bit of a wobble. I'm thinking I want to bow out of this competition now. I haven't been to the gym since last Thursday. Had my birthday Friday and ate that huge meal, I was in Newquay for the weekend where I drank a lot and stupidly took about a gram of whizz (something that I haven't done for years) it's taken me until today to feel normal and stop crying! I have a job interview tomorrow which I'm hoping I will get and that will mean me working 8-4:30 mon-fri. My diet from monday onwards has been fine, fish, steak veg chicken. Nothing bad I just haven't been to the gym.
> 
> I didn't know how being 30 would make me feel and if I fail to change my body in this competition I'm gonna feel even worse.


Heya Beefy, don't let a bit of a hiccup get you down hun. Seems like most people had a bit of a blowout at the weekend. There are still 9 more to go, and with all the encouragement that we can give you I am certain you will do just fine.


----------



## Talaria

B4PJS said:


> Heya Beefy, don't let a bit of a hiccup get you down hun. Seems like most people had a bit of a blowout at the weekend. There are still 9 more to go, and with all the encouragement that we can give you I am certain you will do just fine.


That's not how you psyche out the competition, your doing it wrong.


----------



## TELBOR

beefdinner said:


> I'm having a bit of a wobble. I'm thinking I want to bow out of this competition now. I haven't been to the gym since last Thursday. Had my birthday Friday and ate that huge meal, I was in Newquay for the weekend where I drank a lot and stupidly took about a gram of whizz (something that I haven't done for years) it's taken me until today to feel normal and stop crying! I have a job interview tomorrow which I'm hoping I will get and that will mean me working 8-4:30 mon-fri. My diet from monday onwards has been fine, fish, steak veg chicken. Nothing bad I just haven't been to the gym.
> 
> I didn't know how being 30 would make me feel and if I fail to change my body in this competition I'm gonna feel even worse.


It's only a few days ya loon and 30 is just a number!

Hell, I don't even train and I'm doing this :lol:

Crack on and good luck tomorrow


----------



## tamara

B4PJS said:


> Heya Beefy, don't let a bit of a hiccup get you down hun. Seems like most people had a bit of a blowout at the weekend. There are still 9 more to go, and with all the encouragement that we can give you I am certain you will do just fine.


I just feel sh!t like. Have absolutely zero money. Need to get this job but then stressing out over how I'm gonna be able to start work at 8am but my daughter needs to be in school for 9 till 12. My mum can take her Tuesday and pick her up, her other nan can take her Thursday and Friday and pick her up her dad can have her Monday. When I'm stressed my belly gets fatter!


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Still wont stop you probably eating 1kg of chicken today


only 950g chicken & 350g steak today


----------



## JANIKvonD

beefdinner said:


> I'm having a bit of a wobble. I'm thinking I want to bow out of this competition now. I haven't been to the gym since last Thursday. Had my birthday Friday and ate that huge meal, I was in Newquay for the weekend where I drank a lot and stupidly took about a gram of whizz (something that I haven't done for years) it's taken me until today to feel normal and stop crying! I have a job interview tomorrow which I'm hoping I will get and that will mean me working 8-4:30 mon-fri. My diet from monday onwards has been fine, fish, steak veg chicken. Nothing bad I just haven't been to the gym.
> 
> I didn't know how being 30 would make me feel and if I fail to change my body in this competition I'm gonna feel even worse.


deffo dont bow out pal, the gram of gear prob burnt you're big meals off anyway.....infact, i think ill get on it this w.e PMSL. stick with the comp  IF...come Dday you're not happy.....then dont post the pics if u dont want to


----------



## onthebuild




----------



## bluejoanna

More cardio this morning. Today it was three sets of abs, followed by three minutes on the cross trainer.

3 x mins on CT - Steady level 8, 12KPH

3 mins on abs with Mountain climbers (Elbows on stepper), Plank with leg raises, V Sit on bench doing the old bicyle movment

3 x mins on CT - Backwards, level 10, 10kph

3 x sets of 20 sit ups - legs entwined with gym buddy, arms overhead and high 5 at the top

3 x mins on CT - No-idea - sweaty and fighting for breath

3 mins on abs with V sits twists with Med ball, and two others - cannot remember

3 x mins on CT - No-idea - sweaty and fighting for breath

3 x sets of Swiss ball - flat on back, holding between feet and passing to hand - pausing - this nearly killed me. 3 x sets of 20 grass hoppers, 3 x more sets of swiss ball and finally, Flat on back - trainer standing overhead, I grip his ankles (no perv honestly...  ), I raise legs to as high as they will go and he pushes my feet back down, and I have to resist.....

When I stood up I had proper almost pass out moment, spinny head and seeing stars. Worked v hard, but could have been last nights wine!! I also had a mascara issue which was not a good look either - man, I am well cool.....:no:

Have a top one x


----------



## bluejoanna

@beefdinner. I have massive blow out every weekend. I tell myself that I am going to be good every single Friday, and I never am. I just keep on plodding and making the effort every time I go to the gym - do the same mate and I promise you that you will feel better. x


----------



## JANIKvonD

you's recon 400mg mast a week is enough OR need more to see any major difference? thinking bout adding 400mg mast & 1g EQ.... OR 800mg mast only

@Mingster @mal


----------



## JANIKvonD

bluejoanna said:


> More cardio this morning. Today it was three sets of abs, followed by three minutes on the cross trainer.
> 
> 3 x mins on CT - Steady level 8, 12KPH
> 
> 3 mins on abs with Mountain climbers (Elbows on stepper), Plank with leg raises, V Sit on bench doing the old bicyle movment
> 
> 3 x mins on CT - Backwards, level 10, 10kph
> 
> 3 x sets of 20 sit ups - legs entwined with gym buddy, arms overhead and high 5 at the top
> 
> 3 x mins on CT - No-idea - sweaty and fighting for breath
> 
> 3 mins on abs with V sits twists with Med ball, and two others - cannot remember
> 
> 3 x mins on CT - No-idea - sweaty and fighting for breath
> 
> 3 x sets of Swiss ball - flat on back, holding between feet and passing to hand - pausing - this nearly killed me. 3 x sets of 20 grass hoppers, 3 x more sets of swiss ball and finally, Flat on back - trainer standing overhead, I grip his ankles (no perv honestly...  ), I raise legs to as high as they will go and he pushes my feet back down, and I have to resist.....
> 
> When I stood up I had proper almost pass out moment, spinny head and seeing stars. Worked v hard, but could have been last nights wine!! I also had a mascara issue which was not a good look either - man, I am well cool.....:no:
> 
> Have a top one x


does he wear they wee running shorts lol?


----------



## Sharpy76

JANIKvonD said:


> you's recon 400mg mast a week is enough OR need more to see any major difference? thinking bout adding 400mg mast & 1g EQ.... OR 800mg mast only


I'm doing 600mg (3ml) per week and it's like a fvcking light saber:lol:

I'm into wk6 and i can defo "feel" something going on. Looking forward to another 8wks and seeing what changes are made!

But anyway, i've read that at least 600mg is around the mark you wanna be hitting with masteron. Obviously everyones different so maybe try 400mg and see how you go?


----------



## tamara

JANIKvonD said:


> deffo dont bow out pal, the gram of gear prob burnt you're big meals off anyway.....infact, i think ill get on it this w.e PMSL. stick with the comp  IF...come Dday you're not happy.....then dont post the pics if u dont want to


Yeah I didn't eat anything Saturday or Sunday, tried to but was just sticking food in my mouth and willing myself to chew but it wasn't happening!

Yeah I'll keep going, think I've been on the longest come down ever, they must hit you harder as you get older!


----------



## bluejoanna

JANIKvonD said:


> does he wear they wee running shorts lol?


He had joggers on - I swear I did not try and have a cheeky peek...... 

Although, I was gripping his ankles so hard I reckon I left bruises, lord alive knows what his wife will make of that...


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> you's recon 400mg mast a week is enough OR need more to see any major difference? thinking bout adding 400mg mast & 1g EQ.... OR 800mg mast only
> 
> @Mingster @mal


I've read that 600 is about the highest you need to run mast. That might be shyte mind you but apparently the effects above that aren't worth the extra oil/cash.

Looking forward to running this next time


----------



## JANIKvonD

beefdinner said:


> Yeah I didn't eat anything Saturday or Sunday, tried to but was just sticking food in my mouth and willing myself to chew but it wasn't happening!
> 
> Yeah I'll keep going, think I've been on the longest come down ever, they must hit you harder as you get older!


lol, yeh comedowns hit me HARD these days....get all emotional & sh!t  deffo nothing to worry about....i've seen me drop 1.5 stone n a w.e pmsl (mates newcastle stag doo a few week ago for ex)


----------



## JANIKvonD

Sharpy76 said:


> I'm doing 600mg (3ml) per week and it's like a fvcking light saber:lol:
> 
> I'm into wk6 and i can defo "feel" something going on. Looking forward to another 8wks and seeing what changes are made!
> 
> But anyway, i've read that at least 600mg is around the mark you wanna be hitting with masteron. Obviously everyones different so maybe try 400mg and see how you go?





Ginger Ben said:


> I've read that 600 is about the highest you need to run mast. That might be shyte mind you but apparently the effects above that aren't worth the extra oil/cash.
> 
> Looking forward to running this next time


i MAY do 600mg +1g EQ then  ......what i should really do is stick to what im fekin doing PMSL. got a BIG winter bulk planned too.....yous recon 80-100mg Dbol for 10 weeks is too much... :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> i MAY do 600mg +1g EQ then  ......what i should really do is stick to what im fekin doing PMSL. got a BIG winter bulk planned too.....yous recon 80-100mg Dbol for 10 weeks is too much... :lol:


600mg is normal, so crack on 

1g EQ and 100mg dbol...... Not good lol

You'll be píssing blood everywhere 

Why EQ anyway?


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> i MAY do 600mg +1g EQ then  ......what i should really do is stick to what im fekin doing PMSL. got a BIG winter bulk planned too.....yous recon 80-100mg Dbol for 10 weeks is too much... :lol:


I think you could run dbol like that but you will probably feel like crap after about 5-6 weeks and bin it off lol.

I tried to run 60mg ed for 8 weeks but couldn't go beyond 5 weeks as made me feel rubbish.


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> 600mg is normal, so crack on
> 
> 1g EQ and 100mg dbol...... Not good lol
> 
> You'll be píssing blood everywhere
> 
> Why EQ anyway?


1g EQ is a standard dose mate & id be adding the mast & EQ to my current cut. the Dbol is for my winter bulk along with 750mg deca/750mg test 



Ginger Ben said:


> I think you could run dbol like that but you will probably feel like crap after about 5-6 weeks and bin it off lol.
> 
> I tried to run 60mg ed for 8 weeks but couldn't go beyond 5 weeks as made me feel rubbish.


getting 500 Dbol so will just take it as it comes....if well....ill get more pmsl


----------



## Sharpy76

JANIKvonD said:


> i MAY do 600mg +1g EQ then  ......what i should really do is stick to what im fekin doing PMSL. got a BIG winter bulk planned too.....yous recon 80-100mg Dbol for 10 weeks is too much... :lol:


You're a greedy fvcker mate!

Remember, moderation is the key then you can always add to it if you feel the need.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Sharpy76 said:


> You're a greedy fvcker mate!
> 
> Remember, moderation is the key then you can always add to it if you feel the need.


im not really lol (yes with the Dbol), but was really just looking for a starting/effective point for the MAST.


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> 1g EQ is a standard dose mate & id be adding the mast & EQ to my current cut. the Dbol is for my winter bulk along with 750mg deca/750mg test


Aye, 1g is typical my old cockle lover.

50mg of dbol is fine, especially if they're blue hearts 

Mix upped your cycle lol. Thought you was doing them together


----------



## Keeks

onthebuild said:


>


I love this!!!!!! Absolute huge belly laugh in my office, which when all is quiet, not good!


----------



## JANIKvonD

feeling the heat today :mellow:


----------



## onthebuild

Keeks said:


> I love this!!!!!! Absolute huge belly laugh in my office, which when all is quiet, not good!


It helps that it's 99% true :lol:


----------



## mal

JANIKvonD said:


> you's recon 400mg mast a week is enough OR need more to see any major difference? thinking bout adding 400mg mast & 1g EQ.... OR 800mg mast only
> 
> @Mingster @mal


thats a good dose,but tbh mate you want a mil.5 per shot eod,people running 800-gram are seeing

amazin results,im just having a few mil a week atm,but i might slam some in a couple of weeks

before my hol,and see what happens...ive noticed it keeps me dryish even with dbol,and no

back or calf pumps either...mast fvcking rocks even on low cals,and the veinage is disgustingly

good lol.


----------



## onthebuild

mal said:


> thats a good dose,but tbh mate you want a mil.5 per shot eod,people running 800-gram are seeing
> 
> amazin results,im just having a few mil a week atm,but i might slam some in a couple of weeks
> 
> before my hol,and see what happens...ive noticed it keeps me dryish even with dbol,and no
> 
> back or calf pumps either...mast fvcking rocks even on low cals,and the veinage is disgustingly
> 
> good lol.


Do you, or anyone for that matter know of a lab that does mast e/ prop on it's own? Eg not a blend with anything else?


----------



## JANIKvonD

onthebuild said:


> Do you, or anyone for that matter know of a lab that does mast e/ prop on it's own? Eg not a blend with anything else?


mast e & mast prop in the same vial?


----------



## JANIKvonD

mal said:


> thats a good dose,but tbh mate you want a mil.5 per shot eod,people running 800-gram are seeing
> 
> amazin results,im just having a few mil a week atm,but i might slam some in a couple of weeks
> 
> before my hol,and see what happens...ive noticed it keeps me dryish even with dbol,and no
> 
> back or calf pumps either...mast fvcking rocks even on low cals,and the veinage is disgustingly
> 
> good lol.


these guys using short or long ester mate? stuff im looking at is WC mastE 200mg/ml (long ester stuff)....same effect?


----------



## TELBOR

onthebuild said:


> Do you, or anyone for that matter know of a lab that does mast e/ prop on it's own? Eg not a blend with anything else?


Wildcat do a mast prop mate, 100mg/ml .


----------



## bigmitch69

beefdinner said:


> longest come down ever, they must hit you harder as you get older!


I'm still coming down from my holiday and that was over a week ago. Definitely hit you harder as you get older............or I'm hitting it harder as I get older resulting in longer come downs :rolleye:


----------



## mal

JANIKvonD said:


> these guys using short or long ester mate? stuff im looking at is WC mastE 200mg/ml (long ester stuff)....same effect?


no its got to be prop,im going to try 2mil eod,some labs do a 150 but i cant get that dose....enth is mild

ive heard but might be ok at a higher dose..i dont really know..


----------



## JANIKvonD

just brain storming over my cycle....im considering buying 1 vial of mastE (200mg/ml)...1vial of tntmast250 (75mg trenA/100mg testP/75mg mastP).... & running it like this..

week 1-7ish-

2ml test300

2ml mastE

1ml EOD TNTMAST250 (3x week)

-testE 600mg

-mastE 400mg

-trenA 225mg

-testP 300mg

-mastP 225mg

week 7-10ish-

600mg testE

400mg mastE


----------



## JANIKvonD

mal said:


> no its got to be prop,im going to try 2mil eod,some labs do a 150 but i cant get that dose....enth is mild
> 
> ive heard but might be ok at a higher dose..i dont really know..


OK BUDDY, THANKS


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> just brain storming over my cycle....im considering buying 1 vial of mastE (200mg/ml)...1vial of tntmast250 (75mg trenA/100mg testP/75mg mastP).... & running it like this..
> 
> week 1-7ish-
> 
> 2ml test300
> 
> 2ml mastE
> 
> 1ml EOD TNTMAST250 (3x week)
> 
> -testE 600mg
> 
> -mastE 400mg
> 
> -trenA 225mg
> 
> -testP 300mg
> 
> -mastP 225mg
> 
> week 7-10ish-
> 
> 600mg testE
> 
> 400mg mastE


You sir...... are a junkie


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> You sir...... are a junkie


pmsl....yes i am


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> pmsl....yes i am


Lot of gear for first 7 weeks yoof!


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Lot of gear for first 7 weeks yoof!


1.7g......seen worse lol

but yeh concidering im cutting.....ill prob just add 1ml testE


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> 1.7g......seen worse lol
> 
> but yeh concidering im cutting.....ill prob just add 1ml testE


Very true mate. You best make use of it you slag


----------



## onthebuild

JANIKvonD said:


> mast e & mast prop in the same vial?


No mate either of them, on their own.


----------



## JANIKvonD

onthebuild said:


> No mate either of them, on their own.


WC do both, enth is a decent price imo but as mal said better with prop. could add up quickly tbh as you'de need about 4 bottles for a good length cycle


----------



## onthebuild

JANIKvonD said:


> WC do both, enth is a decent price imo but as mal said better with prop. could add up quickly tbh as you'de need about 4 bottles for a good length cycle


Fair enough! Just wondered, as I'd never heard of it on its own.


----------



## Keeks

onthebuild said:


> It helps that it's 99% true :lol:


This is now going to be my response when anyone asks why I do what I do.


----------



## Keeks

Knackered today, for some reason I always am on a Wednesday and think it might be down to the fact that it's an ass of a day at work. Anyway, training, cardio etc as usual and a day closer to the weekend, and nearly two weeks in to this challenge, yay!


----------



## TELBOR

Evening all you sexy bàstards!

@Keeks I've been flagging today, mid afternoon could have done with 40 winks lol

Just about to have diced turkey, veggies and 50g of spuds - I'm a hardcore sod aren't I 

Then I'll have another 500ml (16 eggs) of egg whites with PB before bed.

Toodle pip


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sorry dieters but oh my f'ing lord

http://www.proteinpow.com/2013/06/peanut-butter-marshmallow-protein.html?m=1


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Evening all you sexy bàstards!
> 
> @Keeks I've been flagging today, mid afternoon could have done with 40 winks lol
> 
> Just about to have diced turkey, veggies and 50g of spuds - I'm a hardcore sod aren't I
> 
> Then I'll have another 500ml (16 eggs) of egg whites with PB before bed.
> 
> Toodle pip


Mid afternoon is when its hits me, between 2-3pm, all I want to do is sleep, so coffee it is! Friday afterenoon is nap time at work though, both my bosses are out all day so snooze time is planned! :lol:



Ginger Ben said:


> Sorry dieters but oh my f'ing lord
> 
> http://www.proteinpow.com/2013/06/peanut-butter-marshmallow-protein.html?m=1


Peanut butter marshmallow protein :drool: :drool: :drool:


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Mid afternoon is when its hits me, between 2-3pm, all I want to do is sleep, so coffee it is! Friday afterenoon is nap time at work though, both my bosses are out all day so snooze time is planned! :lol:


I imagine this.....


----------



## jon-kent

2 weeks into this now !!

2 months left until one of you lot gets a load of free meat and protein lol :thumb:


----------



## JANIKvonD

New BB gym tonight! Decent place, just open, needs work...but plenty equipment & a no nonsense atmosphere...lovely!

Chest n tris-

Incline bb-

60kg x 15

80kg x 12

100kg x 10 big up from last week

120kg x 1 lol

100kg x 8

90kg x 10

60kg x failure

Very weak on these ATM...but just changed routines last week so should get PBs every week.

Honestly felt fried already lol, felt great!

Proper cable crossovers-

25kg a side x 15

35kg x 10

35kg x 9

45 kg x 4 > 25kg x failure

Then done some p!ssing about on some incline stuff...just playing with the new kit really lol.

Incline smith-

1set x failure

Incline DBS

3sets x failure

Cable pushdowns (rope)-

60kg x 10

50kg x 10

50 kg x failure > 25kg x failure

Incline DB flys-

1 set x failure

Done. Felt really good tbh...chest is FUKED already. A lot of fannying about too just picking sh!t up lol.

Got a lot of strongman stuff too, sleigh, farmers walk, log press etc....so will be adding some of this into my training in the very near future!

Looking very watery ATM but weight & waist still going down/ shrinking. Happy days


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning my babes! horrible sweaty night for me AGAIN...mrs woke me up & had to change the bedding pmsl...SO will get a blow up mattress out & sleep downstairs for the remainder dull day here at least so shouldnt be TOO bad.

ummmm....few decent cheats planned for saturday & a christening on sunday ...hard going lol.

food today-

10am- 350g chicken, 50g rice

12.30- 350g chicken, 50g rice

4pm- 6 scrambled eggs

8pm- 400g steak stirfry, 75ml double cream

hmmmm...gona be a hungry day lol. rest day for me! game of thrones tonight


----------



## Northern Lass

Do men get this aswell? I'm having a fat day, I feel fatter than usual. I know I'm back on the carbs and its prob water but jesus my stomach is like a balloon x


----------



## TELBOR

YummyMummy said:


> Do men get this aswell? I'm having a fat day, I feel fatter than usual. I know I'm back on the carbs and its prob water but jesus my stomach is like a balloon x


YES! Well I do 

The mirror can be a bugger at times lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

YummyMummy said:


> Do men get this aswell? I'm having a fat day, I feel fatter than usual. I know I'm back on the carbs and its prob water but jesus my stomach is like a balloon x


deffo!....pretty much every day since i started DNP pmsl. but yeh it is normal.....i usually try squeeze a sesh in asap when i feel like this & it helps LOADS


----------



## Ginger Ben

YummyMummy said:


> Do men get this aswell? I'm having a fat day, I feel fatter than usual. I know I'm back on the carbs and its prob water but jesus my stomach is like a balloon x


Yes, just cover the mirror with a sheet and remove it when you feel better :lol:

Carbs hate me


----------



## bluejoanna

Morning!

Food was good yesterday - Talipia fillets, new pots, a ton of veg and some left over salsa. Uber healthy. Too healthy for the other half who completed his evening with a bowl of crunchy nut cornflakes......I resisted by going to bed at half nine!!

Gym this morning was legs and cardio.

Leg extensions x 14 (Plate said 49 - god knows what that is - Kilos? or just a random sticker??)

25 burpees

Seated leg curl x 14 - again, the plate was on 49

25 Jump squats

Seated Leg press x 14 - this one was 79??

25 Burpees

did four circuits of each in total. The jump squats were the worst, but my thighs are shaking as we speak so all is well.

Have a tops day. x


----------



## B4PJS

Feeling proper sh1te last night and fell asleep in my recliner before working out. Gonna do my bench tonight then deadlifts tomorrow as the wife has to work late. Also means I have steak for dinner 2 nights in a row 

Have quit the SD and been chatting to my mate about something a wee bit stronger, watch this space :innocent:


----------



## Northern Lass

I've been for a run this morning but I might try out some kettlebell bell tabata this aft.

It was my medium/low carbs yesterday ... so I'm going no carbs today well 40gs


----------



## TELBOR

B4PJS said:


> Feeling proper sh1te last night and fell asleep in my recliner before working out. Gonna do my bench tonight then deadlifts tomorrow as the wife has to work late. Also means I have steak for dinner 2 nights in a row
> 
> Have quit the SD and been chatting to my mate about something a wee bit stronger, watch this space :innocent:


Bloody hell, that weekend has ruined you! Must be getting old mate 

Steak is a winner, if i could eat that every day i bloody would !


----------



## B4PJS

R0BLET said:


> Bloody hell, that weekend has ruined you! Must be getting old mate
> 
> Steak is a winner, if i could eat that every day i bloody would !


It was a proper mental weekend mate. Soooo many funny stories!

Looking forward to my musclefood steaks, they only arrived yesterday


----------



## TELBOR

B4PJS said:


> It was a proper mental weekend mate. Soooo many funny stories!
> 
> Looking forward to my musclefood steaks, they only arrived yesterday


You slept with a tranny didn't you..... :lol:

They're good mate, well the rumps are. Did you get any Duck breasts? They are pretty amazing!


----------



## B4PJS

R0BLET said:


> You slept with a tranny didn't you..... :lol:
> 
> They're good mate, well the rumps are. Did you get any Duck breasts? They are pretty amazing!


How'd you guess??

Still got a shelf full of veal in the freezer. Don't get much opportunity to eat meat at home, with the wife being a veggie


----------



## TELBOR

B4PJS said:


> How'd you guess??
> 
> Still got a shelf full of veal in the freezer. *Don't get much opportunity to eat meat at home, with the wife being a veggie *


----------



## B4PJS

R0BLET said:


> View attachment 126743


Lol, luckily she doesn't mind cooking meat, it is just that we are both out the house for about 13 hours a day so it is easier to cook shared meals, so I end up eating a lot of Quorn.


----------



## TELBOR

B4PJS said:


> Lol, luckily she doesn't mind cooking meat, it is just that we are both out the house for about 13 hours a day so it is easier to cook shared meals, so I end up eating a lot of Quorn.


NEGGED 

Get that Veal down ya.


----------



## JANIKvonD

i couldnt stand living with a veggie!


----------



## TELBOR

Sh1t just got serious......

HOLIDAY, End of August!

:beer:


----------



## biglbs

Nice to see all you guys bantering and advising each other,

with plenty of abuse,

usual day at the office on Ukm then!

Crack on guys I am watching you! :thumb:


----------



## B4PJS

JANIKvonD said:


> i couldnt stand living with a veggie!


Ya get used to it 



biglbs said:


> Nice to see all you guys bantering and advising each other,
> 
> with plenty of abuse,
> 
> usual day at the office on Ukm then!
> 
> Crack on guys I am watching you! :thumb:


All is normal in the UK-M house 

Plenty of healthy competition


----------



## biglbs

B4PJS said:


> Ya get used to it
> 
> All is normal in the UK-M house
> Plenty of healthy competition


----------



## JANIKvonD

ok....i caved. had a MASSIVE fryup this morning, food for the day has changed to-

10am- MONSTER FRYUP

8pm- 500g piripiri chicken stirfry & rice


----------



## bigmitch69

I only woke up about an hour ago. The perks of being the boss. I haven't been sleeping due to man flu but now that is passing I'm catching up on sleep and decent food. Got physio again this afternoon. Hopefully I'll be back training 100% this weekend.

Bit gutted I'm a fortnight behind but at least it gives you guys a chance to actually win 

@Keeks had a look for this quark in Morrisons. Couldn't find it so asked. No one has heard of it. I'm going to check Asda and Sainsburys after physio. I'm thinking maybe we just don't have it 'down ere in the westcountry'??

If physiotherapist says I can start back at the gym I'm thinking.....

Tonight - legs

Friday - chest/ shoulders

Saturday - arms/ abs

Sunday - massive dead lift/ back session

I might even look at joining a different gym this afternoon or tomorrow so I can swim after training.

Haven't eaten yet but I'll post up last nights tea in a minute.



I will contributing to this thread alot more once im back eating and training properly.


----------



## TELBOR

bigmitch69 said:


> I only woke up about an hour ago. The perks of being the boss. I haven't been sleeping due to man flu but now that is passing I'm catching up on sleep and decent food. Got physio again this afternoon. Hopefully I'll be back training 100% this weekend.
> 
> Bit gutted I'm a fortnight behind but at least it gives you guys a chance to actually win
> 
> @Keeks had a look for this quark in Morrisons. Couldn't find it so asked. No one has heard of it. I'm going to check Asda and Sainsburys after physio. I'm thinking maybe we just don't have it 'down ere in the westcountry'??
> 
> If physiotherapist says I can start back at the gym I'm thinking.....
> 
> Tonight - legs
> 
> Friday - chest/ shoulders
> 
> Saturday - arms/ abs
> 
> Sunday - massive dead lift/ back session
> 
> I might even look at joining a different gym this afternoon or tomorrow so I can swim after training.
> 
> Haven't eaten yet but I'll post up last nights tea in a minute.


Can't find Quark!!

Suppose in the South West you may have to say QWWARK 

It'll defo be down your way mate, full of bloody dairy factories lol

Last nights dinner..... Bacon cob I bet :lol:


----------



## bigmitch69

R0BLET said:


> Can't find Quark!!
> 
> Suppose in the South West you may have to say QWWARK
> 
> It'll defo be down your way mate, full of bloody dairy factories lol
> 
> Last nights dinner..... Bacon cob I bet :lol:


I'll have to take the missus as I don't speak/ understand Cornish. Lovely place to live but the proper locals sound foreign to me and most my mates are Cornish ha ha! But they rip the **** because I'm from Romford originally.

Bacon and fried egg butty for brekkie/ lunch in a minute :thumb:


----------



## JANIKvonD

there stopping production of quark


----------



## onthebuild

I have a degree!!! Results were today and I am officially the owner of a 2:1!!!

Suck it bitches, ill see you in morrisons stacking the shelves ASAP!!!


----------



## TELBOR

bigmitch69 said:


> I'll have to take the missus as I don't speak/ understand Cornish. Lovely place to live but the proper locals sound foreign to me and most my mates are Cornish ha ha! But they rip the **** because I'm from Romford originally.
> 
> Bacon and fried egg butty for brekkie/ lunch in a minute :thumb:


Doing it all wrong, you need to go all Eastenders on them mate....

"Oi, you fackin' schlag! Where the fcuk is the quark!?...... your all fackin' kants too!"



You love a bacon butty don't you. Can't be natty :laugh:


----------



## B4PJS

onthebuild said:


> I have a degree!!! Results were today and I am officially the owner of a 2:1!!!
> 
> Suck it bitches, ill see you in morrisons stacking the shelves ASAP!!!


Congratulations matey :thumbup1: :beer:


----------



## TELBOR

onthebuild said:


> I have a degree!!! Results were today and I am officially the owner of a 2:1!!!
> 
> Suck it bitches, ill see you in morrisons stacking the shelves ASAP!!!


I have genital warts! Don't hear me shouting about it.

WELL DONE MATE :beer:


----------



## JANIKvonD

onthebuild said:


> I have a degree!!! Results were today and I am officially the owner of a 2:1!!!
> 
> Suck it bitches, ill see you in morrisons stacking the shelves ASAP!!!


Well done u thick cvnt


----------



## onthebuild

You can all go to fvck, I feel like fvcking Stephen fry right now! (lots of **** and brains)


----------



## TELBOR

onthebuild said:


> You can all go to fvck, I feel like fvcking Stephen fry right now! (lots of **** and brains)


Degree in what.... Twitter


----------



## bigmitch69

onthebuild said:


> I have a degree!!! Results were today and I am officially the owner of a 2:1!!!
> 
> Suck it bitches,* ill see you in morrisons stacking* the shelves ASAP!!!


Congrats mate.............now go find me where the quark is kept


----------



## bigmitch69

R0BLET said:


> Can't be natty :laugh:


Im actually planning my cycle at the moment. Starting this weekend


----------



## onthebuild

R0BLET said:


> Degree in what.... Twitter


English Literature you cvnt... so twitter, facebook and the odd bit of bbc sport :lol:



bigmitch69 said:


> Congrats mate.............now go find me where the quark is kept


I cant mate I only do the tinned aisle, I aren't trusted with the stuff that has short sell by dates yet :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Omg, can't find quark.....I'm on my way! One little question though, did you do a man look for it or a proper look? Either way, I'll come and find some quark for you!


----------



## onthebuild

Gonna have me some of them DS-3D-ABS soon!


----------



## JANIKvonD

onthebuild said:


> View attachment 126782
> 
> 
> Gonna have me some of them DS-3D-ABS soon!


very good mate, changes happening quickly by the looks of it!


----------



## onthebuild

JANIKvonD said:


> very good mate, changes happening quickly by the looks of it!


I know mate, to say the other day I had no star on my face, now I suddenly have one out of nowhere :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

onthebuild said:


> I know mate, to say the other day I had no star on my face, now I suddenly have one out of nowhere :lol:


wondered wtf u were on about there PMSL. abs seem to have just sprung outta nowhere, what cals u hitting atm?


----------



## onthebuild

JANIKvonD said:


> wondered wtf u were on about there PMSL. abs seem to have just sprung outta nowhere, what cals u hitting atm?


Since this is a transformation thread, this is 6 weeks difference..



Cals I aren't really counting but still going for at least 250g of protein so is that about 1000 cals from protein? And then carbs from oats in a morning, and spinach etc through the day. Natural yoghurt, peanut butter and cottage cheese are all thrown in there too, and with protein shakes on top I'd say im hitting about 2000 cals or a shade over.


----------



## TELBOR

onthebuild said:


> I know mate, to say the other day I had no star on my face, now I suddenly have one out of nowhere :lol:


Vast improvement


----------



## onthebuild

R0BLET said:


> Vast improvement


Surprised you can see anything from under the natty thumb mate.


----------



## TELBOR

onthebuild said:


> Surprised you can see anything from under the natty thumb mate.


Natty rules!! End of !!

:lol:


----------



## bigmitch69

Just back from physio and I have C7 nerve damage. No reflexes in my lower right arm and no feeling in right hand. I've been given some exercises/ stretches to do and next check up is Friday 5th.

Been told NO WEIGHT TRAINING WHATSOEVER for the next few weeks. If I do I could permanently damage the nerve. Gutted. Proper gutted.

I'm allowed to do 'keep fit' but no breast stroke swimming due to the arm movements. Looks like I'm stuck to jogging, cycling, low intensity rowing and swimming. Calf raises, leg ext and leg curl. Nothing heavy that involves neck, back and shoulders. Also been told to start yoga when healed to prevent it happening again.

Not a happy bunny at the moment but trying to stay positive. Maybe a few weeks off and prime myself for a SHIC??


----------



## JANIKvonD

bigmitch69 said:


> Just back from physio and I have C7 nerve damage. No reflexes in my lower right arm and no feeling in right hand. I've been given some exercises/ stretches to do and next check up is Friday 5th.
> 
> Been told NO WEIGHT TRAINING WHATSOEVER for the next few weeks. If I do I could permanently damage the nerve. Gutted. Proper gutted.
> 
> I'm allowed to do 'keep fit' but no breast stroke swimming due to the arm movements. Looks like I'm stuck to jogging, cycling, low intensity rowing and swimming. Calf raises, leg ext and leg curl. Nothing heavy that involves neck, back and shoulders. Also been told to start yoga when healed to prevent it happening again.
> 
> Not a happy bunny at the moment but trying to stay positive. *Maybe a few weeks off and prime myself for a SHIC*??


HAHA, now you're talking mate!

bad news tho, just work what u can & put more energy into cardio? what u doing...cut?


----------



## B4PJS

bigmitch69 said:


> Just back from physio and I have C7 nerve damage. No reflexes in my lower right arm and no feeling in right hand. I've been given some exercises/ stretches to do and next check up is Friday 5th.
> 
> Been told NO WEIGHT TRAINING WHATSOEVER for the next few weeks. If I do I could permanently damage the nerve. Gutted. Proper gutted.
> 
> I'm allowed to do 'keep fit' but no breast stroke swimming due to the arm movements. Looks like I'm stuck to jogging, cycling, low intensity rowing and swimming. Calf raises, leg ext and leg curl. Nothing heavy that involves neck, back and shoulders. Also been told to start yoga when healed to prevent it happening again.
> 
> Not a happy bunny at the moment but trying to stay positive. Maybe a few weeks off and prime myself for a SHIC??


Bang in the HGH and peps for a speedy recovery :tongue: :lol:


----------



## bigmitch69

JANIKvonD said:


> HAHA, now you're talking mate!
> 
> bad news tho, just work what u can & put more energy into cardio? what u doing...cut?


I cut from 95kg to 89kg for holiday. Was hoping to bulk but now I don't know. Probably going to do what I can weight wise, lots of cardio, cut out the bacon butties and eat clean. Lots of calf raises and cycling to build my legs. Possible a low dose cycle to keep the muscle, GHRP6 and HGH to help repair injuries and help me sleep/ feel better (might by myth but I'm chucking it in)

Hopefully back will be all ok within a few weeks and then a SHIC to take my up to the end of this challenge.


----------



## bigmitch69

B4PJS said:


> Bang in the HGH and peps for a speedy recovery :tongue: :lol:


You read my mind. Loading up GHRP6 in a min.


----------



## Keeks

Good morning all you transformers....robots in disguise. 

End of another week, weekends very very nearly here, yay! Hope everyone's doing well in their challenge to get big/shrink or try the wondrous food that is quark. :tongue:

Two weeks into prep now and all the familiar feelings are back, short-tempered, cranky, not with it, craving junk food etc, but am happy with how things are going. And I'm so excited as my competition bikini should be here tomorrow or Monday, can't wait to see it as it's meant to be absolutely amazing. :bounce:

Have a good day all!


----------



## B4PJS

Morning feckers 

Bit of a crap workout last night, was bench night but have had a reoccurrence of a pain in my left chest/arm area that I last had a few months ago. Steak for dinner was good so not a total disaster of an evening :lol:

Have dropped the SD and will be getting something more "interesting" next week :cool2: :innocent: :whistling:

Something odd going on with my body though, looking a lot leaner in the mirror, even though I am eating a lot more than usual!

Anyways, have a good Friday ya'll.

Barny


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all, eca fuelled fasted cardio this morning. Nuked 500 cals on xtrainer in 40 mins. 25 mins intervals then 15 mins ssc.

Off for my massage from big bertha soon!


----------



## TELBOR

B4PJS said:


> Morning feckers
> 
> Bit of a crap workout last night, was bench night but have had a reoccurrence of a pain in my left chest/arm area that I last had a few months ago. Steak for dinner was good so not a total disaster of an evening :lol:
> 
> Have dropped the SD and will be getting something more "interesting" next week :cool2: :innocent: :whistling:
> 
> *Something odd going on with my body though, looking a lot leaner in the mirror, even though I am eating a lot more than usual!*
> 
> Anyways, have a good Friday ya'll.
> 
> Barny


And the scales say.....?


----------



## JANIKvonD

B4PJS said:


> Morning feckers
> 
> Bit of a crap workout last night, was bench night but have had a reoccurrence of a pain in my left chest/arm area that I last had a few months ago. Steak for dinner was good so not a total disaster of an evening :lol:
> 
> Have dropped the SD and will be getting something more "interesting" next week :cool2: :innocent: :whistling:
> 
> Something odd going on with my body though, looking a lot leaner in the mirror, even though I am eating a lot more than usual!
> 
> Anyways, have a good Friday ya'll.
> 
> Barny


what u doing with the SD? & what u getting, might have a swap for ya


----------



## B4PJS

R0BLET said:


> And the scales say.....?


Staying off them till sunday, that is my usual weigh in day...



JANIKvonD said:


> what u doing with the SD? & what u getting, might have a swap for ya


Read my journal and you might be able to guess!! 

SD is probably going to my mate for an after wedding bulk before his honeymoon


----------



## TELBOR

B4PJS said:


> Staying off them till sunday, that is my usual weigh in day...
> 
> Read my journal and you might be able to guess!!
> 
> SD is probably going to my mate for an after wedding bulk before his honeymoon


See what it says then mate, roll on the blue hearts    LOL


----------



## bluejoanna

Morning - Friday At last...

This morning was Arms - A set of the following, then either 40 bunny hops over the stepper, or 25 box squats onto the stepper... :-

Decline dumbell biceps - x 14

Standing KB Bicep curls, then standing OH tricep extensions (7 of each)

BB Bicep curls x 14

Cable machine, tricep pull down x 14

Did this circuit four times with all the squats and bunny hops in between each set. The the beloved trainer decided to to 2 further drop set exercises to failure:

Cable rope tricep pull down

Cable, bicep curl

Found it difficult to change gear in the car after that lot. All in all, despite the rubbishy food, gym sessions have been great this week and really put in the effort too. Every morning I have been a complete and utter sweaty wreck. Nice. Have a grand one x


----------



## Northern Lass

Here is something to laugh at


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning ya'll, p!sh/low feeling day yest  ate shyte...felt shyte...then got the shytes. anyhoo!...new day & so far so good. sleep was terrible & sweaty..kept waking up, noticed im fine monday, ok tues, horrible wed, dying thursday, dead friday (for the sweating i mean) then i have sat/sun off & it all starts again :lol: ahwell.

new swimming center opened this week with a gym etc inside (council)...so gonna do a back sesh there tonight! cant wait tbh...need a shave & a hair cut BADLY so will get that done first incase it riddled with fresh flange.

food today!

7am- 200mg DNP etc

10am- 200g chicken & mozarella baguette & cream apple turnover

12.30- 350g chicken 50g rice

4pm- 350g chicken 50g rice

7pm- 2scoops j3d, then train- *BACK & BICEPS* then 30min on the bike & some heavy ab work

8pmPWO- cream apple turnover, 30g whey

9pm- 300g steak & a blob of coleslaw

got a 60th tomorrow night & a christening on sunday....will TRY & behave


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> morning ya'll, p!sh/low feeling day yest  ate shyte...felt shyte...then got the shytes. anyhoo!...new day & so far so good. sleep was terrible & sweaty..kept waking up, noticed im fine monday, ok tues, horrible wed, dying thursday, dead friday (for the sweating i mean) then i have sat/sun off & it all starts again :lol: ahwell.
> 
> new swimming center opened this week with a gym etc inside (council)...so gonna do a back sesh there tonight! cant wait tbh...need a shave & a hair cut BADLY so will get that done first incase it riddled with fresh flange.
> 
> food today!
> 
> 7am- 200mg DNP etc
> 
> 10am- 200g chicken & mozarella *baguette & cream apple turnover*
> 
> 12.30- 350g chicken* 50g rice*
> 
> 4pm- 350g chicken *50g rice*
> 
> 7pm- 2scoops j3d, then train- *BACK & BICEPS* then 30min on the bike & some heavy ab work
> 
> 8pmPWO- *cream apple turnover*, 30g whey
> 
> 9pm- 300g steak & a blob of coleslaw
> 
> got a 60th tomorrow night & a christening on sunday....will TRY & behave


This heat on DNP is a right mystery isn't it..... :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Eeek, hard work in the office today with folk eating bacon and egg butties this morning, that smelt amazing and chippy for dinner that smelt even more amazing. Dry turkeys not hitting the spot today.

And Jan, apple turnovers, baguettes AND dnp? :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> This heat on DNP is a right mystery isn't it..... :lol:


Haha, I'm fair enjoying the burn


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> Haha, I'm fair enjoying the burn


Lol, in all seriousness though all you're doing is making yourself hotter for no benefit. The dnp is just burning the carbs up and therefore less fat. Low carb is way to go on DNP, maybe fructose post wo.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol, in all seriousness though all you're doing is making yourself hotter for no benefit. The dnp is just burning the carbs up and therefore less fat. Low carb is way to go on DNP, maybe fructose post wo.


Wow there Benjamin, don't be telling Kat Von D how to run DNP 

I agree though lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol, in all seriousness though all you're doing is making yourself hotter for no benefit. The dnp is just burning the carbs up and therefore less fat. Low carb is way to go on DNP, maybe fructose post wo.





R0BLET said:


> Wow there Benjamin, don't be telling Kat Von D how to run DNP
> 
> I agree though lol


pmsl, duelly noted & ignored lads


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> pmsl, duelly noted & ignored lads


BREAKING NEWS!!

'Irish man in Dundee found dead with Apple turnover and DNP in his hand'


----------



## Northern Lass

Sorry blonde moment, what is DNP ? :sly:


----------



## TELBOR

YummyMummy said:


> Sorry blonde moment, what is DNP ? :sly:


In short;

King of fat burners :lol:


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> In short;
> 
> King of fat burners :lol:


 :lol: You have a way with words! :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> :lol: You have a way with words! :lol:


I try


----------



## Ginger Ben

YummyMummy said:


> Sorry blonde moment, what is DNP ? :sly:


Here is the wikipedia description

2,4-Dinitrophenol (2,4-DNP, or simply DNP), C6H4N2O5, is an inhibitor of efficient energy (ATP) production in cells with mitochondria. It uncouples oxidative phosphorylation by carrying protons across the mitochondrial membrane, leading to a rapid consumption of energy without generation of ATP. Prior to 1938 it was used as a dieting aid, but it is considered too toxic for that use today.

As @R0BLET said it is a phenomenal fat burner but it is not good for you and needs to be run very carefully and with a lot of research in to the potential side effects and how to best prevent those. It gets a very bad press as every now and again somebody overdoses on it and kills themselves so the press go nuts saying it's the devils drug lol.

The reality is you'd have to be a total idiot to OD on it providing you know how to use it properly.


----------



## onthebuild

Ginger Ben said:


> Here is the wikipedia description
> 
> 2,4-Dinitrophenol (2,4-DNP, or simply DNP), C6H4N2O5, is an inhibitor of efficient energy (ATP) production in cells with mitochondria. It uncouples oxidative phosphorylation by carrying protons across the mitochondrial membrane, leading to a rapid consumption of energy without generation of ATP. Prior to 1938 it was used as a dieting aid, but it is considered too toxic for that use today.
> 
> As @R0BLET said it is a phenomenal fat burner but it is not good for you and needs to be run very carefully and with a lot of research in to the potential side effects and how to best prevent those. It gets a very bad press as every now and again somebody overdoses on it and kills themselves so the press go nuts saying it's the devils drug lol.
> 
> The reality is you'd have to be a total idiot to OD on it providing you know how to use it properly.


'Providing you know how to use it properly'...

Cough jan :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

onthebuild said:


> 'Providing you know how to use it properly'...
> 
> Cough jan :lol:


Mate, he treats everything like he's at a drive through "Go large sir?"

"Aye yous wee baw bag!"


----------



## JANIKvonD

just u cvnts keep slavering, we'll see in 8 weeks


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> just u cvnts keep slavering, we'll see in 8 weeks


Yeah should be a good turn out for the funeral mate :lol:

Only messing ya sausage jockey


----------



## Northern Lass

Ginger Ben said:


> Here is the wikipedia description
> 
> 2,4-Dinitrophenol (2,4-DNP, or simply DNP), C6H4N2O5, is an inhibitor of efficient energy (ATP) production in cells with mitochondria. It uncouples oxidative phosphorylation by carrying protons across the mitochondrial membrane, leading to a rapid consumption of energy without generation of ATP. Prior to 1938 it was used as a dieting aid, but it is considered too toxic for that use today.
> 
> As @R0BLET said it is a phenomenal fat burner but it is not good for you and needs to be run very carefully and with a lot of research in to the potential side effects and how to best prevent those. It gets a very bad press as every now and again somebody overdoses on it and kills themselves so the press go nuts saying it's the devils drug lol.
> 
> The reality is you'd have to be a total idiot to OD on it providing you know how to use it properly.


And people take this?


----------



## TELBOR

YummyMummy said:


> And people take this?


Yes @JANIKvonD is as we speak and many other people on the board.


----------



## JANIKvonD

YummyMummy said:


> And people take this?


Steer well clear IMO....way to harsh & dangerous for a bit of fat loss. Me being immortal tho......enough said


----------



## Ginger Ben

YummyMummy said:


> And people take this?


Yep. Quite a lot on this forum have/are.

It works but It's not a pleasent experience imo


----------



## Northern Lass

Yes... a lot of people seem to sweat.... LOTS


----------



## 25434

onthebuild said:


> Since this is a transformation thread, this is 6 weeks difference..
> 
> View attachment 126788
> 
> 
> Cals I aren't really counting but still going for at least 250g of protein so is that about 1000 cals from protein? And then carbs from oats in a morning, and spinach etc through the day. Natural yoghurt, peanut butter and cottage cheese are all thrown in there too, and with protein shakes on top I'd say im hitting about 2000 cals or a shade over.


blimmin eck! what a difference...noice one...well done...


----------



## Ginger Ben

YummyMummy said:


> Yes... a lot of people seem to sweat.... LOTS


The increased risk of sharting is the worse one, that and your sweat stains things yellow lol


----------



## 25434

the increased risk of sharting? blimey! that sounds like a vewwy vewwy bad thing to take...lol


----------



## TELBOR

Evening all!

Carb up from 6pm till about 5 mins ago;

300g Jacket, 200g Chicken

300g Jacket, 200g Sea Bass with Broccoli

300g Jacket, 500ml Egg Whites, 35g Whey, 30g PB

Handful of Haribo 

Well deserved IMO :lol:

8am session at new place, whoop whoop :beer:


----------



## onthebuild

Flubs said:


> blimmin eck! what a difference...noice one...well done...


Thanks flubs!! I'm trying my best I wanna win this fvcker


----------



## Sharpy76

onthebuild said:


> Since this is a transformation thread, this is 6 weeks difference..
> 
> View attachment 126788
> 
> 
> Cals I aren't really counting but still going for at least 250g of protein so is that about 1000 cals from protein? And then carbs from oats in a morning, and spinach etc through the day. Natural yoghurt, peanut butter and cottage cheese are all thrown in there too, and with protein shakes on top I'd say im hitting about 2000 cals or a shade over.


Bloody hell, cracking progress so far mate!

Time to step my game up, now where did i put those clens and t3? :devil2:


----------



## TELBOR

Sharpy76 said:


> Bloody hell, cracking progress so far mate!
> 
> Time to step my game up, now where did i put those clens and t3? :devil2:


You do know that slags before pic was start of May dont ya?

He's a dirty pork and Haribo eating lesbian mate


----------



## JANIKvonD

happy saturday guys! feeling great today!! altho mrs has fallen out with me as im no where near the sexual deviant i was on test & tren. currently on 1.2g test only so you'd think id be choking for it every min of the day eh? so either this gears bunk.....or DNP is killing my drive a bit, i recon its gotta be the latter.... i mean im still horny....but with tren added i was NEEDING it like 10min later pmsl (sorry girls...but as i said, ill be sharing EVERYTHING im going threw in here ). anyway...started to have sex this morning as she was moaning.....couldnt hold a stonker....u can imagen how that went down (literally ). what i didnt tell her tho is id not long cracked 1 off in the shower PMSL, altho iv just realised id rather take the amuse than let her remain feeling insecure about it.....so i just text her there & confessed ill stand by for an uppercut when i finish work!

ANYWAY...lovely day here got some good shyte on this w.e, happy days.

BACK & BICEPS (last night)

hammer pulldown-

60kg x 15

90kg x 10

110kg x 10

dropset...

110kg x failure

80kg x failure

40kg x failure

EZ row (supported chest on incline bench/ overhand grip)

60kg x 15

90kg x 12

110kg x 10

110kg x failure > 60kg x failure

10sec rest

60kg x failure

10sec rest

60kg x failure

wide overhand pullups- (not done these in AGES..mainly because been to heavy pmsl)

9 / 7 / 4 ...30sec rest between

DB hammer curls- (accross the body)

30s x 8 > 17.5kg x failure

30s x 6 > 17.5kg x failure

20kg x failure

20kg x failure > 12.5kg x failure > 5kg x failure

super set with..

straight arm lateral pushdowns-

35kg x 15

35kg x 15

35kg x 13 + partials

done. had a horrible nerve pain in the middle of my back that kicked in after my very first set lol, hurt when breathing/streching....but OK during the actual training (felt it on lat pushdowns tho). good sesh...back was fuked

i must say im seeing the changes a lot tbh....usually i dont notice fuk all, but veins in my arms were fuking insane last night & i can see a fair amount of tricep detail now, my waist during pullups (my teeshirt lifts ovf doing them) looked minute! & veiny....no abs still tho lol. usually only have recesseson the upper part of my collar bones...but there recessing on the lower now too (between front delts & chest)...so hopefully see some good seperation there in the coming weeks! SO ALLLLLLLL GOOOOOOOOD

ummm that it? have a good w.e fellow lovers of the boaby


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> happy saturday guys! feeling great today!! altho mrs has fallen out with me as im no where near the sexual deviant i was on test & tren. currently on 1.2g test only so you'd think id be choking for it every min of the day eh? so either this gears bunk.....or DNP is killing my drive a bit, i recon its gotta be the latter.... i mean im still horny....but with tren added i was NEEDING it like 10min later pmsl (sorry girls...but as i said, ill be sharing EVERYTHING im going threw in here ). anyway...started to have sex this morning as she was moaning.....couldnt hold a stonker....u can imagen how that went down (literally ). what i didnt tell her tho is id not long cracked 1 off in the shower PMSL, altho iv just realised id rather take the amuse than let her remain feeling insecure about it.....so i just text her there & confessed ill stand by for an uppercut when i finish work!
> 
> ANYWAY...lovely day here got some good shyte on this w.e, happy days.
> 
> BACK & BICEPS (last night)
> 
> hammer pulldown-
> 
> 60kg x 15
> 
> 90kg x 10
> 
> 110kg x 10
> 
> dropset...
> 
> 110kg x failure
> 
> 80kg x failure
> 
> 40kg x failure
> 
> EZ row (supported chest on incline bench/ overhand grip)
> 
> 60kg x 15
> 
> 90kg x 12
> 
> 110kg x 10
> 
> 110kg x failure > 60kg x failure
> 
> 10sec rest
> 
> 60kg x failure
> 
> 10sec rest
> 
> 60kg x failure
> 
> wide overhand pullups- (not done these in AGES..mainly because been to heavy pmsl)
> 
> 9 / 7 / 4 ...30sec rest between
> 
> DB hammer curls- (accross the body)
> 
> 30s x 8 > 17.5kg x failure
> 
> 30s x 6 > 17.5kg x failure
> 
> 20kg x failure
> 
> 20kg x failure > 12.5kg x failure > 5kg x failure
> 
> super set with..
> 
> straight arm lateral pushdowns-
> 
> 35kg x 15
> 
> 35kg x 15
> 
> 35kg x 13 + partials
> 
> done. had a horrible nerve pain in the middle of my back that kicked in after my very first set lol, hurt when breathing/streching....but OK during the actual training (felt it on lat pushdowns tho). good sesh...back was fuked
> 
> i must say im seeing the changes a lot tbh....usually i dont notice fuk all, but veins in my arms were fuking insane last night & i can see a fair amount of tricep detail now, my waist during pullups (my teeshirt lifts ovf doing them) looked minute! & veiny....no abs still tho lol. usually only have recesseson the upper part of my collar bones...but there recessing on the lower now too (between front delts & chest)...so hopefully see some good seperation there in the coming weeks! SO ALLLLLLLL GOOOOOOOOD
> 
> ummm that it? have a good w.e fellow lovers of the boaby


Sooooo it's either bunk gear and your natty test levels are in the minus's or the DNP has broken your willy 

I'll go with DNP 

Have a good one yoof!


----------



## B4PJS

Morning all. Weighed myself this morning, weight is surprisingly still up, not as much as I would like but that is not suprising due to barely eating last weekend. No increase in BF% so all is good 

Need to do my deadlift session sometime today, couldn't be bothered last night as was knackered. Had a lazy morning and cooked up a 9 egg scramble for me and the wife, probably had about 6 of them myself 

Can;t wait till later in the week when I can order my goodies, though need to start getting up earlier so I can have my eggs in the morning before work.

Have a great day all.


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Sooooo it's either bunk gear and your natty test levels are in the minus's or the DNP has broken your willy
> 
> I'll go with DNP
> 
> Have a good one yoof!


I vote bender


----------



## TELBOR

B4PJS said:


> Morning all. Weighed myself this morning, weight is surprisingly still up, not as much as I would like but that is not suprising due to barely eating last weekend. No increase in BF% so all is good
> 
> Need to do my deadlift session sometime today, couldn't be bothered last night as was knackered. Had a lazy morning and cooked up a 9 egg scramble for me and the wife, probably had about 6 of them myself
> 
> Can;t wait till later in the week when I can order my goodies, though need to start getting up earlier so I can have my eggs in the morning before work.
> 
> Have a great day all.


Sounds like a plan batman!

Defo get up early ya bum 

How much are you up weight wise?


----------



## Ginger Ben

This mornings session

Hammer grip chin ups

[email protected]

[email protected]+10

[email protected]+15

[email protected]+15

[email protected]+15

6 negs (4 seconds) @+15 to failure

Bent over row (glute felt good) slow reps

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected]

Lat pull down machine

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected]

[email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected]

Superset Face pulls

[email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Superset with rear delt cable flys

[email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Upright row in smith

[email protected] on bar

[email protected] on

[email protected] on

[email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected]

[email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to 15 partials @20

Seated hammer curls arms rotated out in to fly position

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Standing ez bar curls - weight on bar

[email protected] rest pause 3 reps rest pause 3 reps

[email protected] rp 3 reps rp 3 reps

[email protected] rp 3 reps rp 3 reps

Rest pause was 10 seconds holding bar at full extension

20 minutes fairly fast pace on xtrainer burnt 300 calories.

Pwo meal - half a choc chip cookie followed by 300ml egg whites and 2 scoops 100% whey

Meal 2 - 4 grilled bacon, 1 slice black pudding, 3 scrambled eggs and dab of browners

Diet back on now! ?


----------



## B4PJS

R0BLET said:


> Sounds like a plan batman!
> 
> Defo get up early ya bum
> 
> How much are you up weight wise?


Just over half a kilo, which is probably about the same as last week seeing as my BF didn't shift. Been ****ing like a horse the last couple of days so think coming off the SD has helped me shift some water


----------



## TELBOR

B4PJS said:


> Just over half a kilo, which is probably about the same as last week seeing as my BF didn't shift. Been ****ing like a horse the last couple of days so think coming off the SD has helped me shift some water


Better than nothing mate.

This week will be better though


----------



## TELBOR

Made some ice cream, Peanut Butter and Banana 

Here;

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/showthread.php?p=4293174#post4293174


----------



## onthebuild

Sharpy76 said:


> Bloody hell, cracking progress so far mate!
> 
> Time to step my game up, now where did i put those clens and t3? :devil2:


That's 6 weeks difference mate not the few weeks weve been doing this :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Mawning transformers!  Hope your all having a good weekend!

I did my weekly pics, measurements etc yesterday and I'm happy enough at this stage. Measurements are slowly dropping, yay, and after a bit of a stressful few days, I was thinking I looked cr4p and hadn't changed at all since the start of prep, (yes the head mess had started) but looked at the pics from two weeks ago and can see good changes already so am happy.

Went to a christening yesterday with an amazing buffet and really found out hard not to have anything, but survived and had a little cheat meal of tuna pasta last night with a bit of chocolate, amazing! 

Anyway, enjoy your Sunday folks, have a good one! :bounce:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all. 811 cals nuked on the xtrainer this morning following a 30 min dog walk. All fasted. Fvck you fat bits!


----------



## husky

Sunday morning greetings - heavy training session planned for today in the garage, had yesterday and friday off due to nightshift and being zonked so its getting hammered today-gonna be full body session , legs have just recovered from thursdays double session so their getting the full monty today. I'm gonna get the mrs to take some pics later on , just so i can see a comparison between now and the start. Enjoy your sunday feckers and remember Greggs is still open for your pies and donuts!


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Any training going on in ere


----------



## husky

Mr_Morocco said:


> Any training going on in ere


I'm just finished todays session mate, completely knackered, had to get the mrs to pull my sweat soaked tee shirt off me as arms are hanging like a limp penis at a beefdiner social event, time to restock on the cals and chill for the rest of the night


----------



## JANIKvonD

2 weeks in!!

morning all, good w.e i hope!...mine was braw. food was p!sh & had a couple bevys..nothing major, 6pint or sumin. had a really upset belly for 5days now!...fukin shytemare...literally. bellys bloated to fuk!...so hard to gauge any progress lol. ahwell

done my first shoulder sesh in about 3 month yesterday went OK tbh lol, i say first sesh in ages...but the only thing i've not done in the 3 month for shoulders... is shoulder pressing.....they hurt.

seated DB shoulder press-

15s x 15

25kg x 15

30kg x 12 ( strugling)

25kg x 15

face pulls-

60kg x 10

60kg x 10

60kg x 10

60kg x 10

3point delt raise- (seated)

7kg each hand x 10

7kg x 10

5kg x 10

these are fukin nails

single arm bent over rear delt DB fly-

15kg x 12

15kg x 12

15kg x 10

superset with..

sit ups (holding a 40kg bb with straight arms)

3 sets x 10

DB side laterals-

15kg x 10

15kg x 10

12.5kg x failure

cable crunches-

3sets 60kg x 10

cable twists-

3 sets a side 25kg x 15

done.

today-

6.50am- 40min power walk to work with Hugo

10am- 350g chicken 50g rice

1pm- 350g chicken, 50g rice

5pm- 4eggs

7-8pm- training legs

8.30- 400g steak, pots, green beans

10.30pm- 200mg DNP

unprep'd over the w.e as i was busy...gonna need to pull some decent fats into this shiz lol


----------



## Northern Lass

HIIT was hard this morning... think its because I ate rubbish yesterday, 12" garlic kiev chicken pizza mmm


----------



## JANIKvonD

garlic kiev pizza?! ill need to try this


----------



## husky

well good morning peeps- got given a good sign from the mrs last night that the extra effort and training sessions are paying off- was giving her some of my moves last night and for the first time in years she was able to wrap her legs round my waist and lock them together( she's a short ar5e with wee legs but no a dwarf).

Training later on, jabbed 1ml sust and 1ml decca,and for brekkie 100mg dbol ,scrambled eggs and four rashers of bacon done in the oven.

Legs and chest today me thinks and some more of that cardio pi$h.

Enjoy.


----------



## Northern Lass

JANIKvonD said:


> garlic kiev pizza?! ill need to try this


Its bloody heaven  from pizza house


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning team, hope everybody had a good weekend. Mine was pretty relaxed, BBQ yesterday, pile of steak and a couple of bangers 

Started my new gym routine today, decided to switch it up to

Quads & Biceps

Chest

Back

Hams & Tris

Delts and Calves

Will be doing HIIT after each session and 2 hour long steady state cardio sessions a week. Will also throw in core as and when.

So this mornings session was quads and biceps

Leg extension to warm up

[email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Front Squats on the "3d" smith - bar moves horizontally as well as vertically but is supported on both ends like normal smith

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] drop to [email protected]

Weight excluding bar as no idea what it weighs

Walking DB lunges

20 steps @40kg (20kg each hand)

[email protected]

[email protected]

Leg Press - feet low and pressing through toes not heels to emphasise quads - focussed on upper part of ROM too to stop glutes and hams kicking in too much

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Leg Extension

10+partials @75

[email protected]

[email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected]

Seated DB Curls

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Lying cable curls

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

DB Concentration curl drop sets

Left arm - [email protected] drop to [email protected], [email protected] drop to [email protected]

Right arm - [email protected] drop to [email protected], [email protected] drop to [email protected]

FOOKED!

No time for cardio today due to getting up late  :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Meal 1 PWO - 130g banana, 2 scoops 100% whey advanced, 280g liquid egg whites - as a shake


----------



## TELBOR

Morning my body conscious lovers of iron and haters of body fat 

The bloody sun has stayed out! Makes Mondays more bearable :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Meal 1 PWO - 130g banana, 2 scoops 100% whey advanced, 280g liquid egg whites - as a shake


did u weigh a bananna?


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Morning my body conscious lovers of iron and haters of body fat
> 
> *The bloody sun has stayed out! Makes Mondays more bearable* :lol:


speak for urself ya cvnt :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> did u weigh a bananna?


Yep, peeled and weighed 

Got to know mate as on low carbs and the cvnts are packed with them lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Yep, peeled and weighed
> 
> Got to know mate as on low carbs and the cvnts are packed with them lol


shoot yourself mate


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> speak for urself ya cvnt :lol:


Overcast now, you must have farted pointing this way or something lol


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> shoot yourself mate


For being Ginger?

:lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> shoot yourself mate


I know it's gash but needs must as a mere natty trying to cut :lol:


----------



## Northern Lass

Ginger Ben said:


> I know it's gash but needs must as a mere natty trying to cut :lol:


Us nattys have to take these measures


----------



## TELBOR

YummyMummy said:


> Us nattys have to take these measures


I measure single almonds - tricky little devils :devil2: :lol:


----------



## Northern Lass

R0BLET said:


> I measure single almonds - tricky little devils :devil2: :lol:


They're the worst


----------



## bluejoanna

Afternoon All!

Been a grand weekend. Did the usual, ate too much, drank too much, yadda, yadda, yadda....Back on it properly today. I have my wedding party in three weeks and need to look hot (yes, I am very, very vain!).

Training this morning was warm up on cross trainer and then loads of cardio on the power plate

Bulgarian lunges with OHP

Step ups with Bicep curls

Step ups with Flyes

Squats with weights held out front

Side steps

Squats with tricep extension

Box jumps with ohp

Oblique twists

Low plank to high plank

Side plank with weighted lift (both sides)

Tricep dips with feet on med ball

There were about 20 in total, at one minute per exercise. knackered.com.

I have a very sensible (and not very appetizing looking - made it last night after, ahem, a wine or two) tuna and lentil salad for lunch. I am sincerely hoping it will last me out until dinner tonight....In the meantime, it is yet another persons birthday and I must stay away from the pile of cakes in the kitchen... Have fab one x


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Chest/Tri's last night and Legs/Cardio/Abs tonight, had a week off gym and didnt really diet or get protein in but im back onit now. Will be starting Fusion Fast-Rip and Clen/T3 as soon as my HCG arrives


----------



## JANIKvonD

Mr_Morocco said:


> Chest/Tri's last night and Legs/Cardio/Abs tonight, had a week off gym and didnt really diet or get protein in but im back onit now. Will be starting Fusion Fast-Rip and Clen/T3 as soon as my HCG arrives


fekin part timer


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> Chest/Tri's last night and Legs/Cardio/Abs tonight, had a week off gym and didnt really diet or get protein in but im back onit now. Will be starting Fusion Fast-Rip and Clen/T3 as soon as my HCG arrives


Thought you was quiet last week, hope all is well mate.

Start it now lol so long as HCG is in ya the first week you'll be fine :lol:

Or find a pregnant bird and let her píss in a vial and jab that


----------



## Mr_Morocco

R0BLET said:


> Thought you was quiet last week, hope all is well mate.
> 
> Start it now lol so long as HCG is in ya the first week you'll be fine :lol:
> 
> Or find a pregnant bird and let her píss in a vial and jab that


Yea things are good mate still no job though, had my bday and then a nice week away with the missus so couldnt be ****d training.

Lol you dirty pin whore, ill wait until i have the HCG mixed and frozen before i start


----------



## bigmitch69

@Keeks I have found quark. Going to try it tonight. Going to try it by itself and with chocolate whey. I will give my honest opinion tomorrow if it doesn't kill me.


----------



## Keeks

bigmitch69 said:


> @Keeks I have found quark. Going to try it tonight. Going to try it by itself and with chocolate whey. I will give my honest opinion tomorrow if it doesn't kill me.


 :scared: Please don't lose your quark virginity by having it on its own, you wont like and you'll come back cursing me to high heaven! In fact, in all honesty, I wouldnt have it on its own anyway, its not the nicest. Have it with the chocolate whey and you'll be a quark convert, and it might kill you by you overdosing on it cos its sooooo lovely. I'll watch for news headlines tomorrow 'Man dies from quark overdose with a great big huge smile on his face!' :thumb :Enjoy!!!!!


----------



## B4PJS

LBBS:

10x20kg

5x40kg

5x60kg

2x5x75kg

10x60kg

FS

2x10x20kg

10x22.5kg

DB Shrugs

2x10x20kg (20kg each hand)

Standing rows (Ez-Curl Bar)

2x10x20kg

This workout proper knackered me, had troubles walking down stairs afterwards as my legs were like jelly! Slowly going to build up the weight on the front squats as my technique gets better. Was fairly happy with the 75 on the lbbs, didn't think I would get another set so dropped down to the 10x60 to finish.

Was too tired to cook after so having a monster shake and some purebeef instead, shake is a pint of milk with 2 scoops of mass gainer (strawberry) and one scoop of cherry bakewell protein. Comes to about 100g protein and 1000 cals total, + the 30g protein from the beef


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all,

Chest this morning

Incline barbell bench

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] drop to [email protected]

Incline plate loaded press

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Negative to failure on last rep of last 4 sets

Cable flys

[email protected] plates

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Chest focussed dips at body weight

12

10

10

10

Cardio

10 mins vhiit on xt - hanging out!

Was a good session, first chest only one for a while so made it up as went along. Incline pressing is a bit weak as been focussing on decline for so long so plan is to bring that up.

Overall thoughts on new routine is it gives me more time for each muscle group so can work on bringing up weaker lifts/areas and still maintain good overall balance. Enjoying it so far.

Cardio was a bastard! 10 mins of proper hiit ruined me more than an hour of ssc the other day, especially after weights.


----------



## Northern Lass

When I walk my left foot goes inwards and since I started hill sprints on hard concrete I'm getting pain around the front side of my calf , I don't get this pain on tredmill, with my old trainers. Dont know what to do , love my hill sprints x


----------



## bluejoanna

Taken from journal...

Morning!

Yet another day here on the Essex/Suffolk border...Lets hope it lasts til the weekend eh? Food yesterday was pretty good, had spag bol with brown spag and salad last night. Got some chicken thighs out of the freezer tonight, so I am thinking tarragon chicken with greens and prob new potatoes...

Gym this morning was yet another sweat-a thon.

HIIT Training for 10 minutes - got up to 16.5kph which I am happy with (being a short @rse!)

Kettlebells on PowerPlates for 20 minutes. This involved lunges, squats, OHP, twists, abs, SLDL blah, blah, blah, blah

Not feeling like I am doing terribly well at the moment. Really struggling with food (too much - fat knacker!), and despite the workouts, feeling distinctly wobbly.... :wacko: Still, I shall keep my head down and carry on. No-one got thinner/fitter by whinging eh??

Have a grand one x


----------



## TELBOR

YummyMummy said:


> When I walk my left foot goes inwards and since I started hill sprints on hard concrete I'm getting pain around the front side of my calf , I don't get this pain on tredmill, with my old trainers. Dont know what to do , love my hill sprints x


Treadmill is to blame, they have that spring in them that pavements etc don't.

Without knowing it you've adapted your footing to the treadmill rather than roads, concrete, pavements and pretty much anything we walk on each day.

Probably need to work backwards and do more road running


----------



## Keeks

Morning all! I picked up my competition bikini this morning so this is me right now...... :bounce:  :bounce: 

Have a good day all!


----------



## Northern Lass

R0BLET said:


> Treadmill is to blame, they have that spring in them that pavements etc don't.
> 
> Without knowing it you've adapted your footing to the treadmill rather than roads, concrete, pavements and pretty much anything we walk on each day.
> 
> Probably need to work backwards and do more road running


Ive been running on concrete for two months but I've only sprinted up them for a few weeks .


----------



## TELBOR

YummyMummy said:


> Ive been running on concrete for two months but I've only sprinted up them for a few weeks .


Treadmill you've been doing, hiit?

The sprints on a treadmill are less taxing than sprints on solid ground.


----------



## Ginger Ben

YummyMummy said:


> When I walk my left foot goes inwards and since I started hill sprints on hard concrete I'm getting pain around the front side of my calf , I don't get this pain on tredmill, with my old trainers. Dont know what to do , love my hill sprints x


You probably have a tight lateral rotator muscle on the inside of your thigh causing your foot to point inwards. I have the opposite on my right leg due to right glute being tight and causing leg to rotate outwards a bit.

A sports massage therapist should be able to help kneed it out and give you some stretches to do to sort it out.


----------



## Northern Lass

R0BLET said:


> Treadmill you've been doing, hiit?
> 
> The sprints on a treadmill are less taxing than sprints on solid ground.


I see you what your saying, maybe I should just stick to gentle jogging in the park


----------



## Northern Lass

Ginger Ben said:


> You probably have a tight lateral rotator muscle on the inside of your thigh causing your foot to point inwards. I have the opposite on my right leg due to right glute being tight and causing leg to rotate outwards a bit.
> 
> A sports massage therapist should be able to help kneed it out and give you some stretches to do to sort it out.


Thanks ben, its so strange being just the left leg all the time


----------



## husky

Keeks said:


> Morning all! I picked up my competition bikini this morning so this is me right now...... :bounce:  :bounce:
> 
> Have a good day all!


pics Keeks, need pics-pleeeaaassssseeee


----------



## onthebuild

Keeks said:


> Morning all! I picked up my competition bikini this morning so this is me right now...... :bounce:  :bounce:
> 
> Have a good day all!


Does it have to be a certain colour/ make to make it a 'competition' bikini? Or can you wear anything?


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning all, decent kip last night......wasnt expecting ANY sleep after letting my mrs do her first ever jab in my glute last night wee cow couldnt stop laughing while it was in, so it was shaking about!....not expecting PIP to be very nice

SO...on the way to work this morning, i asked if id look like id lost weight.....she started laughing & said i just look the same! fukin hope its just the DNP making me look shyte & not the big binges at the w.e's PMSL. so im kicking things up a gear for the next 2 week with 1hr cardio a day & cutting my cheats to 2 meals a week (prob sat night & friday night). then im gonna drop carbs completely for weeks 5-8 (4 weeks solid) & add some HIIT + reel cals in another 500g...week 9-10 re-introduce carbs & drop DNP completely....should be plenty time to dry out from the DNP before end of comp pics. theres a rough guide to my gameplan.

food today-

7am- 400mg DNP (never had it yest) 2g vitC, 2 multiV, zinc, oils

8am- 3whole eggs, 2 slice burgen

11am- 350g chicken, 50g rice

2pm- 350g chicken, 50g rice, bowl of sugar free jelly

6pm- tub of quark with bananna flavdrops

9.30- 300g steak, pile of green beans, wee bit cheese

food still not great....seen worse lol.

rest day for me, but will do 45min on the crosstrainer in the house while watching some game of thrones

last nights baby leg sesh

Leg machine press-

100kg x 15

150kg x 15

180 kg x 12

180kg x failure > 90kg x failure

Quad extension -

92kg ( stack) x 10

92kg x 10

92kg x 8 > 56kg x failure

92kg x 8 > 56kg x failure > 25kg x failure

Lying ham curls-

50kg x failure (18ish)

50kg x failure

50kg x failure

Did some preacher curls between some sets.

10min on the bike then gave up pmsl.


----------



## Northern Lass

JANIKvonD said:


> morning all, decent kip last night......wasnt expecting ANY sleep after letting my mrs do her first ever jab in my glute last night wee cow couldnt stop laughing while it was in, so it was shaking about!....not expecting PIP to be very nice
> 
> SO...on the way to work this morning, i asked if id look like id lost weight.....she started laughing & said i just look the same! fukin hope its just the DNP making me look shyte & not the big binges at the w.e's PMSL. so im kicking things up a gear for the next 2 week with 1hr cardio a day & cutting my cheats to 2 meals a week (prob sat night & friday night). then im gonna drop carbs completely for weeks 5-8 (4 weeks solid) & add some HIIT + reel cals in another 500g...week 9-10 re-introduce carbs & drop DNP completely....should be plenty time to dry out from the DNP before end of comp pics. theres a rough guide to my gameplan.
> 
> food today-
> 
> 7am- 400mg DNP (never had it yest) 2g vitC, 2 multiV, zinc, oils
> 
> 8am- 3whole eggs, 2 slice burgen
> 
> 11am- 350g chicken, 50g rice
> 
> 2pm- 350g chicken, 50g rice, bowl of sugar free jelly
> 
> 6pm- tub of quark with bananna flavdrops
> 
> 9.30- 300g steak, pile of green beans, wee bit cheese
> 
> food still not great....seen worse lol.
> 
> rest day for me, but will do 45min on the crosstrainer in the house while watching some game of thrones
> 
> last nights baby leg sesh
> 
> Leg machine press-
> 
> 100kg x 15
> 
> 150kg x 15
> 
> 180 kg x 12
> 
> 180kg x failure > 90kg x failure
> 
> Quad extension -
> 
> 92kg ( stack) x 10
> 
> 92kg x 10
> 
> 92kg x 8 > 56kg x failure
> 
> 92kg x 8 > 56kg x failure > 25kg x failure
> 
> Lying ham curls-
> 
> 50kg x failure (18ish)
> 
> 50kg x failure
> 
> 50kg x failure
> 
> Did some preacher curls between some sets.
> 
> 10min on the bike then gave up pmsl.


If thats a baby leg session, what does an adult one look like


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Off to do fasted cardio and abs, big leg session tonight


----------



## JANIKvonD

YummyMummy said:


> If thats a baby leg session, what does an adult one look like


lol, ill let ya know when i can manage 1


----------



## JANIKvonD

Mr_Morocco said:


> Off to do fasted cardio and abs, big leg session tonight


u just out you're pit?


----------



## JANIKvonD

Keeks said:


> Morning all! I picked up my competition bikini this morning so this is me right now...... :bounce:  :bounce:
> 
> Have a good day all!


cmon to fuk keeks!...u cant announce sh!t like that without pics!


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Fasted Cardio

pre-workout 2 clen 1 t3 and a black coffee

20mins HIIT on x-trainer 30sec max and 1 min normal speed

10mins jog on running machine

5mins on cycle

Had my food and just jabbed 1ml fast-rip 

Legs tonight (probably)


----------



## Keeks

husky said:


> pics Keeks, need pics-pleeeaaassssseeee


It's very top secret, no pics til show day, sorry!



onthebuild said:


> Does it have to be a certain colour/ make to make it a 'competition' bikini? Or can you wear anything?


It can be any bikini really, but there is usually a style per class/fed. Mines a thong style with low cross over straps on the back. And any style, decoration etc for nabba, so this one's super bling tastic!! 



JANIKvonD said:


> cmon to fuk keeks!...u cant announce sh!t like that without pics!


No fooker is seeing my bikini before show day, no way, but then I promise to post loads of pics.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Keeks said:


> It's very top secret, no pics til show day, sorry!
> 
> It can be any bikini really, but there is usually a style per class/fed. Mines a thong style with low cross over straps on the back. And any style, decoration etc for nabba, so this one's super bling tastic!!
> 
> No fooker is seeing my bikini before show day, no way, but then I promise to post loads of pics.


Its ok Keeks you dont need to post a pic on here, just PM me it


----------



## Keeks

Mr_Morocco said:


> Its ok Keeks you dont need to post a pic on here, just PM me it


Even with quark cheesecake bribery, no one sees bikini until show day! But if you do make me a cheesecake, you will be the first to see it!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Keeks said:


> It's very top secret, no pics til show day, sorry!
> 
> It can be any bikini really, but there is usually a style per class/fed. Mines a thong style with low cross over straps on the back. And any style, decoration etc for nabba, so this one's super bling tastic!!
> 
> No fooker is seeing my bikini before show day, no way, but then I promise to post loads of pics.


the damage is done keeks!...you're gonna need to post something revealing to keep me going till then :beer:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mr_Morocco said:


> Fasted Cardio
> 
> pre-workout 2 clen 1 t3 and a black coffee
> 
> 20mins HIIT on x-trainer 30sec max and 1 min normal speed
> 
> 10mins jog on running machine
> 
> 5mins on cycle
> 
> Had my food and* just jabbed 1ml fast-rip *
> 
> Legs tonight (probably)


Dirty cvnt

What lab? lol


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ginger Ben said:


> Dirty cvnt
> 
> What lab? lol


You know you want to jump back on :001_tt2:

Fusion Pharma mate, will run it for 6 weeks with clen/t3 two weeks on two weeks off


----------



## JANIKvonD

Mr_Morocco said:


> You know you want to jump back on :001_tt2:
> 
> Fusion Pharma mate, will run it for 6 weeks with clen/t3 two weeks on two weeks off


u used it before mate? (the fusion stuff)


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Dirty cvnt
> 
> What lab? lol


x2!

Tbh i bet he's followed @Chelsea's new protocol


----------



## Keeks

JANIKvonD said:


> the damage is done keeks!...you're gonna need to post something revealing to keep me going till then :beer:


This weekend I will be 12 weeks out from comp, so will have to get my ass in gear and do some journal update pics so that will have to do! :tongue:


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> x2!
> 
> Tbh i bet he's followed @Chelsea's new protocol


It'll be patented soon!

Don't forget the 2g of DNP daily


----------



## JANIKvonD

Chelsea said:


> It'll be patented soon!
> 
> Don't forget the *2g of DNP daily*


check


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> It'll be patented soon!
> 
> Don't forget the 2g of DNP daily


And your 100% certain Growth Hormone goes into your shakes? :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> This weekend I will be 12 weeks out from comp, so will have to get my ass in gear and do some journal update pics so that will have to do! :tongue:


Wow, thanks for the PM keeks. That is really nice, matches your eyes too :innocent:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> x2!
> 
> Tbh i bet he's followed @Chelsea's new protocol


I'm not sure a belly full of your man fat is going to make me grow much but if it works for him then all power to him


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mr_Morocco said:


> You know you want to jump back on :001_tt2:
> 
> Fusion Pharma mate, will run it for 6 weeks with clen/t3 two weeks on two weeks off


Have said to myself that I'm not going on again until I've got a good level of lean going on. Once I've done that then it's building time again.

Hear good things about fusion but not come across it personally, will check it out


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ginger Ben said:


> Have said to myself that I'm not going on again until I've got a good level of lean going on. Once I've done that then it's building time again.
> 
> Hear good things about fusion but not come across it personally, will check it out


Thats what i kinda did really, lost about a stone just dieting and adding cardio to training, now its time to get ripped!

I've heard only good reviews about fusion and esp their fastrip


----------



## JANIKvonD

im having second thoughts on the WC TNTMAST250....i suffer enough with pip as it is lol. thinking ROHM rip blend...2ml eod


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> im having second thoughts on the WC TNTMAST250....i suffer enough with pip as it is lol. thinking ROHM rip blend...2ml eod


Thought that was meant to be fairly pip free mate? I was going to use that at one point but am just going to get prop and mast prop for next cycle. Fvck tren lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Thought that was meant to be fairly pip free mate? I was going to use that at one point but am just going to get prop and mast prop for next cycle. Fvck tren lol


na is it fuk....supposed to be a killer! the TNTDEPOT450 is supposed to be pip free.......was it fuk :lol:


----------



## onthebuild

Now then fvckers haven't been in here in a while except to look and banter, training update will happen tonight though. I'm doing zurcher squats before every session now to try and destroy legs a bit as I feel like I need to get some strength into them before my next bulk, so I can get some growth.

Find this variation results in no knee pain which has been plaguing me on regular squats so let's see what happens!

Ohh and cardio also!

Vascularity is mad ATM, arms are like roadmaps at times!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fvck I'm hungry, only had 1500 cals so far today and got to wait until gone 8 for dinner....... :cursing: :death:


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> na is it fuk....supposed to be a killer! the TNTDEPOT450 is supposed to be pip free.......was it fuk :lol:


Bunk


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> na is it fuk....supposed to be a killer! the TNTDEPOT450 is supposed to be pip free.......was it fuk :lol:


Ah I see! Then again all prop is meant to sting and I had none at all from Fuerza prop I ran last cycle. Even jabbed it in my pecs and it was fine


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Fvck I'm hungry, only had 1500 cals so far today and got to wait until gone 8 for dinner....... :cursing: :death:


Why? Servants on strike :lol:


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Wow, thanks for the PM keeks. That is really nice, matches your eyes too :innocent:


 :lol: I'm still waiting for my promised naked pic in return! That's the last time I send you a private bikini pic! :tongue:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Fvck I'm hungry, only had 1500 cals so far today and got to wait until gone 8 for dinner....... :cursing: :death:


Same here! 1500 cals but I've to wait till 9'ish!! Kids are stuffing there faces with pafrita rolls too!! Got some sugar free jelly in the fridge that should be about ready tho


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> :lol: I'm still waiting for my promised naked pic in return! That's the last time I send you a private bikini pic! :tongue:


Oops, think I sent it to @Chelsea ...... :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> Same here! 1500 cals but I've to wait till 9'ish!! Kids are stuffing there faces with pafrita rolls too!! Got some sugar free jelly in the fridge that should be about ready tho


I'm having a shake and some walnuts, can't handle it lol


----------



## TELBOR

@MuscleFood , another delivery of goodies 



Well jealous of whoever wins this comp for all that meat lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Nice package


----------



## Northern Lass

Well done keeks with getting your bakini , I'm excited for you


----------



## bigmitch69

JANIKvonD said:


> na is it fuk....supposed to be a killer! the TNTDEPOT450 is supposed to be pip free.......was it fuk :lol:


TNT250 -painful

TNT450 -I found pain free.

@Keeks tasting this quark stuff in 2 minutes. Will edit post with my thoughts.


----------



## Keeks

bigmitch69 said:


> TNT250 -painful
> 
> TNT450 -I found pain free.
> 
> @Keeks tasting this quark stuff in 2 minutes. Will edit post with my thoughts.


C'mon......verdict??? :bounce:


----------



## Madoxx

Keeks said:


> C'mon......verdict??? :bounce:


He still puking


----------



## Northern Lass

Madoxx said:


> He still puking


He will be if he's just had it raw...


----------



## bigmitch69

Keeks said:


> C'mon......verdict??? :bounce:


Edible by itself. Just. Excuse the face.



Added a scoop of chocolate whey to 250g quark and was tasty. Might have another tub in a bit


----------



## Northern Lass

bigmitch69 said:


> Edible by itself. Just. Excuse the face.
> 
> View attachment 127440
> 
> 
> Added a scoop of chocolate whey to 250g quark and was tasty. Might have another tub in a bit


Looks like your enjoying that mitch


----------



## Keeks

bigmitch69 said:


> Edible by itself. Just. Excuse the face.
> 
> View attachment 127440
> 
> 
> Added a scoop of chocolate whey to 250g quark and was tasty. Might have another tub in a bit


Yay!!!! Another quark convert then?!?!?! :bounce: Love the fact its complete with a pic! Now go on and have another tub, you know you want to!


----------



## bigmitch69

YummyMummy said:


> Looks like your enjoying that mitch


Without the whey. The first mouthful definitely made my eyes water a bit. Tastier with whey.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Had two @MuscleFood pork loin steaks a small rump steak, sweet spud wedges and some salad for dinner. Champion and still under cals!


----------



## onthebuild

Did legs with my gym partner, started off with zurcher squats working up to 80kg for 10 reps, gonna keep adding to these but it's only the second time doing them so need to get form nailed.

Into leg press, extensions and curls then 20mins cardio. Fvcked I tell you!


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Legs/Abs

10mins running machine

Squats

60kg x10

80kg x10

100kg x10

120kg x10

Hammy Curls (on front)

30kg x10 (3 sets)

Hammy Curls (Standing)

15kg on each leg x10 3 sets

Single Leg Leg Press

25kg x10

25kg x10

45kg x10

Standing Calf Raise

80kg x10 3 sets

Seated Calf Raise

40kg x10 4 sets

Leg Extensions

40kg x10 3 sets

Front Squat Machine

30kg x10 3 sets

Abs

Side Raises

30 reps using 10kg plate

Decline Sit-Ups

30 reps

Crunch Machine

10x BW

10 x10kg

10 x15kg

Fooked! Back/Bi's tommorow night


----------



## Keeks

Morning sexy's! Hope all is well on this rainy Wednesday!  But it is the half way of the week mark, so yay!

Double cardio and back and abs today, I like.  Then another legs session tommorow, I don't like. :cursing:

Have a good day all.


----------



## B4PJS

Morning all, bit of a grey Wednesday morning. Bench session tonight, should be able to get a decent session in as wifey has her driving lesson this evening 

Legs are still a bit fooked from Mondays workout, so am glad its just bench tonight


----------



## MuscleFood

Ginger Ben said:


> Had two @MuscleFood pork loin steaks a small rump steak, sweet spud wedges and some salad for dinner. Champion and still under cals!


Good man!


----------



## MuscleFood

R0BLET said:


> @MuscleFood , another delivery of goodies
> 
> View attachment 127423
> 
> 
> Well jealous of whoever wins this comp for all that meat lol


Nice sneaky photo mate. Makes you hungry just looking at it!!


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning! fukin 1 day on DNP & im sweating/low energy already libido is still taking a kick in the teeth which is slightly worrying....feel i cant be ersed with it at all & actually glad the mrs has the painters in lol. anyway, woke up early for cardio this morning & my quad DOMS are fukin unreal!...so went back to sleep happy to feel some doms there tho.

today-

7am- 200mg DNP, 2g vitC, 80mg accutane, 20mg nolva, 2 multiV, zinc, oils

10am- 200g chicken fanjitas (actually restrained myself from eating them last night)

1pm- 250g chicken, blob of coleslaw, 2g vitC

4pm- 250g chicken, blob of coleslaw

6pm- train CHEST & TRICEPS then 30min on the bike (or not..depending on what gym i goto)

8pm- 350g steak & pots, green beans


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all, fasted cardio done, 55 mins on xt trainer - 25 mins random hill climb then 30 mins ssc - 710 calories turned in to sweat and tears :lol:

Meal 1 - 200ml liquid egg whites, 2 scoops 100% whey, 130g banana @JANIKvonD - yep, I weighed it again


----------



## JANIKvonD

good to see everyones upping there game now


----------



## TELBOR

Legs, Bums and Tums this morning.......



Copy & Paste from journal 

Today's session;

Chest

DB Flys and Presses to warm up.

Flat Bench

15x60kg

12x80kg

8x90kg

12x60kg

Incline Chest Press

15x40kg

10x80kg

8x90kg

12x40kg

This is that machine;










Pec Fly Machine

15x40kg

15x60kg

12x80kg

10x90kg

Decline Bench

12x60kg

10x80kg

22x40kg to burn out

DB Flys

15x7.5kg

12x10kg

8x15kg

EZ Bar Skull Crushers superset Close Grip press

12x10kg

12x20kg

10x25kg

Incline Chest Press Machine to finish chest off! Stayed at 45kg

Rope Pull Downs to fry triceps off 

I'll never be a great presser, but I feel it so I'm happy.

Back is ruined from yesterday , happy days :beer:

Today's chicken;










Steak for dinner tonight 

Last day at work tomorrow as at Alton Towers Friday :beer:

Then a wedding reception Saturday, that'll be my cheat lol


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning all, fasted cardio done, 55 mins on xt trainer - 25 mins random hill climb then 30 mins ssc - 710 calories turned in to sweat and tears :lol:
> 
> Meal 1 - 200ml liquid egg whites, 2 scoops 100% whey, 130g banana @JANIKvonD - yep, I weighed it again


F*ck me thats alot of cardio, i cant do more than 30 mins i get bored quick


----------



## Mr_Morocco

R0BLET said:


> Legs, Bums and Tums this morning.......
> 
> View attachment 127507
> 
> 
> Copy & Paste from journal
> 
> Today's session;
> 
> Chest
> 
> DB Flys and Presses to warm up.
> 
> Flat Bench
> 
> 15x60kg
> 
> 12x80kg
> 
> 8x90kg
> 
> 12x60kg
> 
> Incline Chest Press
> 
> 15x40kg
> 
> 10x80kg
> 
> 8x90kg
> 
> 12x40kg
> 
> This is that machine;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pec Fly Machine
> 
> 15x40kg
> 
> 15x60kg
> 
> 12x80kg
> 
> 10x90kg
> 
> Decline Bench
> 
> 12x60kg
> 
> 10x80kg
> 
> 22x40kg to burn out
> 
> DB Flys
> 
> 15x7.5kg
> 
> 12x10kg
> 
> 8x15kg
> 
> EZ Bar Skull Crushers superset Close Grip press
> 
> 12x10kg
> 
> 12x20kg
> 
> 10x25kg
> 
> Incline Chest Press Machine to finish chest off! Stayed at 45kg
> 
> Rope Pull Downs to fry triceps off
> 
> I'll never be a great presser, but I feel it so I'm happy.
> 
> Back is ruined from yesterday , happy days :beer:
> 
> Today's chicken;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steak for dinner tonight
> 
> Last day at work tomorrow as at Alton Towers Friday :beer:
> 
> Then a wedding reception Saturday, that'll be my cheat lol


Good solid session mate high volume is the way forward :thumbup1:


----------



## bigmitch69

Im still in bed catching up on the thread. @Keeks dreamt of bloody quark last night. No sh1t. I dreamt of chocolate quark cheesecake. Very bizarre so going to see if i can make one later.

My back is feeling a bit better now. No pins and needles in my arm and no numb hand. The pins and needles have moved to my hand instead. Im doing my daily exercises/ stretches 2-3 times a day and i have been kaning the calf raise at home. Want to get out on the bike but the weather has been misty/ drizzle and 2 cyclists were killed on a local road (hit by a truck) so its kind of put me off.

Might use my spin bike infront of the TV instead this evening. Went swimming yesterday forgetting i had new tattoo at weekemd but its all ok. Thin layer of vaseline keeps it safe.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mr_Morocco said:


> F*ck me thats alot of cardio, i cant do more than 30 mins i get bored quick


I start with a 25 minute session then just keep adding time every 5 mins, that way it doesn't feel so daunting or boring for me. If I set up 50 mins on a countdown I'd really struggle to do it but this way I can just keep going. Sounds daft but works for me.

I got some funny looks when after 40 minutes I accidentally said out loud "fvck you fat bits" as I added 10 more mins to the timer pmsl


----------



## Northern Lass

R0BLET said:


> Legs, Bums and Tums this morning.......
> 
> View attachment 127507
> 
> 
> Copy & Paste from journal
> 
> Today's session;
> 
> Chest
> 
> DB Flys and Presses to warm up.
> 
> Flat Bench
> 
> 15x60kg
> 
> 12x80kg
> 
> 8x90kg
> 
> 12x60kg
> 
> Incline Chest Press
> 
> 15x40kg
> 
> 10x80kg
> 
> 8x90kg
> 
> 12x40kg
> 
> This is that machine;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pec Fly Machine
> 
> 15x40kg
> 
> 15x60kg
> 
> 12x80kg
> 
> 10x90kg
> 
> Decline Bench
> 
> 12x60kg
> 
> 10x80kg
> 
> 22x40kg to burn out
> 
> DB Flys
> 
> 15x7.5kg
> 
> 12x10kg
> 
> 8x15kg
> 
> EZ Bar Skull Crushers superset Close Grip press
> 
> 12x10kg
> 
> 12x20kg
> 
> 10x25kg
> 
> Incline Chest Press Machine to finish chest off! Stayed at 45kg
> 
> Rope Pull Downs to fry triceps off
> 
> I'll never be a great presser, but I feel it so I'm happy.
> 
> Back is ruined from yesterday , happy days :beer:
> 
> Today's chicken;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steak for dinner tonight
> 
> Last day at work tomorrow as at Alton Towers Friday :beer:
> 
> Then a wedding reception Saturday, that'll be my cheat lol


 Nice breasts  there's a lot of pictures of them flying around of late


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> Good solid session mate high volume is the way forward :thumbup1:


Tbh I just feel it out as I go and make sure it hurts lol Was soaked in sweat at the end :beer:


----------



## TELBOR

YummyMummy said:


> Nice breasts  there's a lot of pictures of them flying around of late


Oh I do enjoy my breasts :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Oops, think I sent it to @Chelsea ...... :lol:


Haven't stopped touching myself since.........I mean throwing up! :innocent:


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Haven't stopped touching myself since.........I mean throwing up! :innocent:


I thought you'd be used to atrophied testicles mate 

:lol:


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> I thought you'd be used to atrophied testicles mate
> 
> :lol:


Don't know what you mean.........

...Runs to his car to go home and shoot 20,000ius HCG so he feels like a man again!


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Don't know what you mean.........
> 
> ...Runs to his car to go home and shoot 20,000ius HCG so he feels like a man again!


Make it 50k to be sure mate


----------



## Northern Lass

It was lift day for me today bloody knackered, but it does feel good


----------



## onthebuild

Decided on a cheat day as I'm feeling a bit run down and in need of carbs. So I thought I'd limit the damage and only go large not supersize :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

fuk you.


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> fuk you.


Keyboard Tourette's mate?!

:lol:


----------



## onthebuild

JANIKvonD said:


> fuk you.


If it helps ill be having chicken spinach and cottage cheese later after shoulders, traps and cardio


----------



## JANIKvonD

onthebuild said:


> If it helps ill be having chicken spinach and cottage cheese later after shoulders, traps and cardio


woulda been better having the BQ after tht


----------



## Ginger Ben

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/showthread.php?p=4303728

Yum!!


----------



## TELBOR

After the 8oz Steak baguette with cheese earlier, I made sure cardio was done :lol:

30 mins incline on treadmill, 215cals done. Then 15 mins on the bike 

That'll do for today :beer:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> After the 8oz Steak baguette with cheese earlier, I made sure cardio was done :lol:
> 
> 30 mins incline on treadmill, 215cals done. Then 15 mins on the bike
> 
> That'll do for today :beer:


Burnt the bread off at least, that's the useless bit so all good! Lol


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Burnt the bread off at least, that's the useless bit so all good! Lol


It'll do won't it 

Realised I need to up date music on my phone, Now31 is a little out of date I reckon :lol:


----------



## B4PJS

R0BLET said:


> It'll do won't it
> 
> Realised I need to up date music on my phone, Now31 is a little out of date I reckon :lol:


You mean they did one after Now 28??


----------



## TELBOR

B4PJS said:


> You mean they did one after Now 28??


Pmsl. Certainly did mate 

Get training ya bum :lol:


----------



## B4PJS

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl. Certainly did mate
> 
> Get training ya bum :lol:


That's about the last one I remember.

Think people on the train might complain if I started grabbing their cases to attempt to bench press them...


----------



## TELBOR

B4PJS said:


> That's about the last one I remember.
> 
> Think people on the train might complain if I started grabbing their cases to attempt to bench press them...


Just press them instead


----------



## B4PJS

Bench night tonight:

BP & CGBP Supersets

20x22.5kg CGBP 10x20kg BP

10x35kg CGBP 10x35kg BP

3x52.5kg CGBP

3x52.5kg BP

5x45kg CGBP 3x45kg BP

Superset x 2

[

Flies on Exercise ball

12x5kg

Seated Bent over flies

12x5kg

Side raises

12x5kg

]

Superset x 2

[

Ez-Bar Curls

8x15kg

Ez-Bar Standing Rows

8x15kg

]

5xLeg raises


----------



## JANIKvonD

When to see despicable me 2 with the kids!! Was brilliant lol.

Then done a wee chest sesh..

Slight decline bb press-

40kg x 20

60kg x 15

100kg x 10

120kg x 10 (surprised tbh as not done them in 4 weeks + dnp/low cal)

100kg x 13

100kg x failure > 60kg x failure

Happy with that, strength still down a fair bit but held up better than expected

Cable flys-

20kg a side x 15

20kg x 10

20kg x failure 12kg x failure

Dips-

Bw x 20

Bw x 17

Bw x 19?

Tri pushdowns-

3sets 3/4 stack x failure

Done. Went & bought some different stuff for eats tomorrow! Can't wait

Night night [email protected]


----------



## Laurieloz

JANIKvonD said:


> When to see despicable me 2 with the kids!! Was brilliant lol.
> 
> Then done a wee chest sesh..
> 
> Slight decline bb press-
> 
> 40kg x 20
> 
> 60kg x 15
> 
> 100kg x 10
> 
> 120kg x 10 (surprised tbh as not done them in 4 weeks + dnp/low cal)
> 
> 100kg x 13
> 
> 100kg x failure > 60kg x failure
> 
> Happy with that, strength still down a fair bit but held up better than expected
> 
> Cable flys-
> 
> 20kg a side x 15
> 
> 20kg x 10
> 
> 20kg x failure 12kg x failure
> 
> Dips-
> 
> Bw x 20
> 
> Bw x 17
> 
> Bw x 19?
> 
> Tri pushdowns-
> 
> 3sets 3/4 stack x failure
> 
> Done. Went & bought some different stuff for eats tomorrow! Can't wait
> 
> Night night [email protected]


Some intensive chest presses there mate. Very impressive weight and a lot of sets!

Hope you enjoyed the film.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Back/Bi's done, cba posting the workout but done a good hour n half plenty of volume, fasted cardio in the morning


----------



## TELBOR

Morning all!

Just pulled up at zee gym, blasting the arms 

Was thinking about legs but didn't think I would be wise with walking around Alton towers tomorrow pmsl

Meal 1 - 50g Oats, 200ml skimmed milk and a drizzle of honey

Pre workout - 30g TPW Raze

Have fun!! :beer:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Laurieloz said:


> Some intensive chest presses there mate. Very impressive weight and a lot of sets!
> 
> Hope you enjoyed the film.


Thanks buddy! Yeh the movie was ace


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Morning all!
> 
> Just pulled up at zee gym, blasting the arms
> 
> Was thinking about legs but didn't think I would be wise with walking around Alton towers tomorrow pmsl
> 
> Meal 1 - 50g Oats, 200ml skimmed milk and a drizzle of honey
> 
> Pre workout - 30g TPW Raze
> 
> Have fun!! :beer:


Every time I goto Alton towers...it's always p!shing down! Lol. U going with the girls?


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> Every time I goto Alton towers...it's always p!shing down! Lol. U going with the girls?


By all the weather reports it should be lovely tomorrow lol

Just me and mrs mate


----------



## Keeks

Morning all!  Fasted power walk this morning, then legs AGAIN tonight, but don't mind Thursdays leg session as it means that it's very nearly weekend.  And that also means nearly 3 weeks into this challenge. :bounce: Time flies when you're having fun!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Rest day today, just woken up.

Winning


----------



## JANIKvonD

Morning, shytey day here...but I'm liking the cooler days now tbh lol. Am exhausted today from gym last night....no energy at all!

Today-

7am - 200mg dnp etc etc

8am- 2 cans tuna, 1 large jacket spud, tiny bit light mayo.

10.30- 2 chicken leg quarters ( skin removed)

1pm - 2 chicken leg quarters

4pm- quark jelly (tub of quark mixed into strawberry jelly then left to set)

8pm- 6egg omelette

Rest day & mrs working late.....game of thrones last 2 episodes


----------



## JANIKvonD

forgot to say...last night after the gym, mrs was moaning she was tired & just off to bed (on a text) which usually means 'just bring in a takeaway for tea' lol!...was SOOOOO fukin close to driving past burger king (fuk u @onthebuild) ....BUT I DIDNT!!!! instead i went to the shop & bought some steaks etc & cooked me n the wifes tea! proud o is? :lol:


----------



## Mr_Morocco

JANIKvonD said:


> forgot to say...last night after the gym, mrs was moaning she was tired & just off to bed (on a text) which usually means 'just bring in a takeaway for tea' lol!...was SOOOOO fukin close to driving past burger king (fuk u @onthebuild) ....BUT I DIDNT!!!! instead i went to the shop & bought some steaks etc & cooked me n the wifes tea! proud o is? :lol:


that cnut onthebuild needs to be banned :no:

Im having a rest day today, fasted cardio tommorow morning and then shoulders in the evening, making homemade pizza tommorow so not gonna eat much today


----------



## JANIKvonD

Mr_Morocco said:


> that cnut onthebuild needs to be banned :no:
> 
> Im having a rest day today, fasted cardio tommorow morning and then shoulders in the evening, making homemade pizza tommorow so not gonna eat much today


homemade pizza? u just buying a cheese pizza & throwing a kebab on top?


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> forgot to say...last night after the gym, mrs was moaning she was tired & just off to bed (on a text) which usually means 'just bring in a takeaway for tea' lol!...was SOOOOO fukin close to driving past burger king (fuk u @onthebuild) ....BUT I DIDNT!!!! instead i went to the shop & bought some steaks etc & cooked me n the wifes tea! proud o is? :lol:


Good lad!

Just need to do that more often :beer:


----------



## Mr_Morocco

JANIKvonD said:


> homemade pizza? u just buying a cheese pizza & throwing a kebab on top?


nah mate fullly homemade with tuna/olives/anchovies/sweetcorn on top :thumb:

No job atm so f*ck paying a tenner for 1


----------



## JANIKvonD

Mr_Morocco said:


> nah mate fullly homemade with tuna/olives/anchovies/sweetcorn on top :thumb:
> 
> No job atm so f*ck paying a tenner for 1


fish pizza!!!!! WTF!!


----------



## Mr_Morocco

JANIKvonD said:


> fish pizza!!!!! WTF!!


you never had a seafood pizza mg:


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> nah mate fullly homemade with tuna/olives/anchovies/sweetcorn on top :thumb:
> 
> No job atm so f*ck paying a tenner for 1


Sounds good mate! Sweetcorn comes straight out your poo pipe, pointless pmsl

I'd be tempted to get some chilli on there


----------



## Mr_Morocco

R0BLET said:


> Sounds good mate! Sweetcorn comes straight out your poo pipe, pointless pmsl
> 
> I'd be tempted to get some chilli on there


chilli is a standard ingredient in everything i eat pmsl they'll be plenty on there


----------



## bluejoanna

@R0BLET

http://www.nowmusic.com/now/now-thats-what-i-call-music-31/

What a pile of utter sh!te!!! I was young and hip then (well, always a bit nerdy actually), and there is no way on earth you could get me dancing with the cool kids to any of this :lol: !

Although saying that, I still tap my foot along to Pulp (picture the scene - shrieking my head off in the car in a most ungainly fashion)... Sadly, I am now going to look up Now 28 and see what @B4PJS is dancing to.....


----------



## TELBOR

bluejoanna said:


> @R0BLET
> 
> http://www.nowmusic.com/now/now-thats-what-i-call-music-31/
> 
> What a pile of utter sh!te!!! I was young and hip then (well, always a bit nerdy actually), and there is no way on earth you could get me dancing with the cool kids to any of this :lol: !
> 
> Although saying that, I still tap my foot along to Pulp (picture the scene - shrieking my head off in the car in a most ungainly fashion)... Sadly, I am now going to look up Now 28 and see what @B4PJS is dancing to.....


PMSL

Looks a great album!! Oasis, D:Ream, P J & Duncan - proper hardcore sh1t!!

You need to change your avi to your foot actually tapping, GIF it up


----------



## JANIKvonD

Mr_Morocco said:


> you never had a seafood pizza mg:


have i fuk


----------



## Mr_Morocco

JANIKvonD said:


> have i fuk


silly question to ask a haggis muncher


----------



## bluejoanna

@B4PJS - I think possibly this is even worse... :lol:

http://www.nowmusic.com/now/now-thats-what-i-call-music-28/

Although there is Blur in there....and not forgetting Two Cowboys...WTF????


----------



## B4PJS

bluejoanna said:


> @B4PJS - I think possibly this is even worse... :lol:
> 
> http://www.nowmusic.com/now/now-thats-what-i-call-music-28/
> 
> Although there is Blur in there....and not forgetting Two Cowboys...WTF????


I just said it was the last one I remembered :whistling:

First one I remember was Now 21, banging first track


----------



## TELBOR

bluejoanna said:


> @B4PJS - I think possibly this is even worse... :lol:
> 
> http://www.nowmusic.com/now/now-thats-what-i-call-music-28/
> 
> Although there is Blur in there....and not forgetting Two Cowboys...WTF????


That is a great album!

All 4 One - I swear. Proper tune


----------



## bluejoanna

That's right - back track and make me look like an ancient hag!


----------



## onthebuild

Believe my first was now 44? It had Tom jones, burning down the house, Eiffel 65 - I'm blue, and ronan keating - when you shhhaaaay nothing at all :lol:

It was great :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

onthebuild said:


> Believe my first was now 44? It had Tom jones, burning down the house, Eiffel 65 - I'm blue, and ronan keating - when you shhhaaaay nothing at all :lol:
> 
> It was great :lol:


We had Now 1 in our house on tape PMSL. Sister is older than me and I remember seeing all the cassette, twin cassette cases were very special back then lol

Then Micheal Jackson albums on tape :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben




----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> View attachment 127733


U recon the guy who made this actually failed on purpose?.....or does he not know what a dumbell is


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> U recon the guy who made this actually failed on purpose?.....or does he not know what a dumbell is


I didn't read it :tongue:


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> I didn't read it :tongue:


my sex drive is gone remember......there giving me the boke tbh


----------



## Keeks

No pizza talk please :crying:


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> my sex drive is gone remember......there giving me the boke tbh


Its your bloody "cruise" doses lol

1.2g of test in anyone else would have them on a sex register of some sort


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Its your bloody "cruise" doses lol
> 
> 1.2g of test in anyone else would have them on a sex register of some sort


im not cruising ya cvnt.....this is my cutting cycle lol. ill be cruising on 450mg for 3 month


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> im not cruising ya cvnt.....this is my cutting cycle lol. ill be cruising on 450mg for 3 month


Sorry, i meant cutting lol

Even so, cutting dose is crazy. That's a bulk dose down here, you know, where all the massive [email protected] live - ENGLAND


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Sorry, i meant cutting lol
> 
> Even so, cutting dose is crazy. That's a bulk dose down here, you know, where all the massive [email protected] live - ENGLAND


ahh ya see i recon u need more while cutting....especially while dropping into super low cals/using harsh compounds etc. makes no sense to put all that muscle/fat on during a bulk & p!ssing it all away by dropping to a low gear dose & then..cranking up the cardio/training volume & reeling cals into super low levels + whatever cutting meds ur taking......just dont get it.

the solution would be dont put too much fat on during a bulk....but still wouldnt cut on low dose


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Keeks said:


> No pizza talk please :crying:


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> ahh ya see i recon u need more while cutting....especially while dropping into super low cals/using harsh compounds etc. makes no sense to put all that muscle/fat on during a bulk & p!ssing it all away by dropping to a low gear dose & then..cranking up the cardio/training volume & reeling cals into super low levels + whatever cutting meds ur taking......just dont get it.
> 
> the solution would be dont put too much fat on during a bulk....but still wouldnt cut on low dose


Yeah the solution is correcto-mundo 

Anyway, hope your pecker works soon


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Yeah the solution is correcto-mundo
> 
> Anyway, hope your pecker works soon


it failed miserabley this morning :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> it failed miserabley this morning :lol:


Not even morning wood lol?


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Not even morning wood lol?


i did this morning actually, i buried it..... & had to stop as got the flop :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> i did this morning actually, i buried it..... & had to stop as got the flop :lol:


Well that has to be annoying mate, i'd be down in the dump if it happened to me lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Well that has to be annoying mate, i'd be down in the dump if it happened to me lol


its only been going on a about 2 week....will have it back to norm VERY soon


----------



## Northern Lass

JANIKvonD said:


> When to see despicable me 2 with the kids!! Was brilliant lol.
> 
> Then done a wee chest sesh..
> 
> Slight decline bb press-
> 
> 40kg x 20
> 
> 60kg x 15
> 
> 100kg x 10
> 
> 120kg x 10 (surprised tbh as not done them in 4 weeks + dnp/low cal)
> 
> 100kg x 13
> 
> 100kg x failure > 60kg x failure
> 
> Happy with that, strength still down a fair bit but held up better than expected
> 
> Cable flys-
> 
> 20kg a side x 15
> 
> 20kg x 10
> 
> 20kg x failure 12kg x failure
> 
> Dips-
> 
> Bw x 20
> 
> Bw x 17
> 
> Bw x 19?
> 
> Tri pushdowns-
> 
> 3sets 3/4 stack x failure
> 
> Done. Went & bought some different stuff for eats tomorrow! Can't wait
> 
> Night night [email protected]


I want to see that... I don't think I'll get time with my two littlens . The first one was brill


----------



## JANIKvonD

YummyMummy said:


> I want to see that... I don't think I'll get time with my two littlens . The first one was brill


i recon i was more excited than them to see it


----------



## Northern Lass

JANIKvonD said:


> i recon i was more excited than them to see it


I bet


----------



## JANIKvonD

http://www.synthetek.com/dnp-all-the-info-is-here-by-dnpguru/

@Ginger Ben good wee read here on DNP....carbs etc


----------



## Laurieloz

All sorts going on in here mate. Training absent though? No bother, you did a lot yesterday, deserve a break.


----------



## TELBOR

Laurieloz said:


> All sorts going on in here mate. Training absent though? No bother, you did a lot yesterday, deserve a break.


Thanks mate :lol:


----------



## Laurieloz

R0BLET said:


> Thanks mate :lol:


Hi Roblet. Did I post in the wrong journal? :confused1: Supposed to be Janik's  Never mind. I'm okay talking to you. Maybe Janik will see it!


----------



## TELBOR

Laurieloz said:


> Hi Roblet. Did I post in the wrong journal? :confused1: Supposed to be Janik's  Never mind. I'm okay talking to you. Maybe Janik will see it!


LOL, i'm guessing so mate.

This is the Competition thread :beer:


----------



## Laurieloz

I'm trying to fumble along with this new-fangled posting thing. Can't help being an old git. Still rockin' though :rockon:


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Some motivation for everyone


----------



## onthebuild

Coming to the end of my run on clen. Tren should be in nicely, and going to up cardio to 45mins a session now. Diet will remain same.


----------



## husky

Just in from training in the garage and the midges have been on me like a tramp eating a sausage roll - been bitten to feck, murder to lift when the wee bastids are chomping on you-one more days training for me then off for a wee weeks hols with the mrs and the kids but i'm taking some weights with me as nearest gym is gonna be about 30 miles away.


----------



## JANIKvonD

husky said:


> Just in from training in the garage and the midges have been on me like a tramp eating a sausage roll - been bitten to feck, murder to lift when the wee bastids are chomping on you-one more days training for me then off for a wee weeks hols with the mrs and the kids but i'm taking some weights with me as nearest gym is gonna be about 30 miles away.


Where ya off ya mate?

@onthebuild ....looking very good ya skinny cvnt, wee bit envious of you're current bf (can keep your puney muscles tho  ) good on ya


----------



## JANIKvonD

husky said:


> Just in from training in the garage and the midges have been on me like a tramp eating a sausage roll - been bitten to feck, murder to lift when the wee bastids are chomping on you-one more days training for me then off for a wee weeks hols with the mrs and the kids but i'm taking some weights with me as nearest gym is gonna be about 30 miles away.


Where ya off ya mate?

@onthebuild ....looking very good ya skinny cvnt, wee bit envious of you're current bf (can keep your puney muscles tho  ) good on ya


----------



## Mr_Morocco

onthebuild said:


> Coming to the end of my run on clen. Tren should be in nicely, and going to up cardio to 45mins a session now. Diet will remain same.


What clen dose did you do mate


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> Where ya off ya mate?
> 
> @onthebuild ....looking very good ya skinny cvnt, wee bit envious of you're current bf (can keep your puney muscles tho  ) good on ya


Tren, lovely Tren lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

Laurieloz said:


> Hi Roblet. Did I post in the wrong journal? :confused1: Supposed to be Janik's  Never mind. I'm okay talking to you. Maybe Janik will see it!


Hahaha, I gotcha bud. My journo looks much the same as here today tho tbh....a lot of p!sh banter & minimal training lol. Will be doing a cheeky back sesh tomorrow


----------



## husky

JANIKvonD said:


> Where ya off ya mate?
> 
> @onthebuild ....looking very good ya skinny cvnt, wee bit envious of you're current bf (can keep your puney muscles tho  ) good on ya


Heading up north mate-gonna be staying in Embo, forecast is looking good , last time had the beach to ourselves and was scorching(for Scotland) kids love it-gonna take them dolphin spotting, and hitting the highland wildlife park-wolves had their pups last time we were there and wouldn't let us see them so fingers crossed i can get in to the pen this time-calling in a wee favour if i can.


----------



## JANIKvonD

husky said:


> Heading up north mate-gonna be staying in Embo, forecast is looking good , last time had the beach to ourselves and was scorching(for Scotland) kids love it-gonna take them dolphin spotting, and hitting the highland wildlife park-wolves had their pups last time we were there and wouldn't let us see them so fingers crossed i can get in to the pen this time-calling in a wee favour if i can.


Fuk, yir no half up there lol. Touch hairy wood, it's supposed to be a scorcher! Enjoy mucker


----------



## onthebuild

JANIKvonD said:


> Where ya off ya mate?
> 
> @onthebuild ....looking very good ya skinny cvnt, wee bit envious of you're current bf (can keep your puney muscles tho  ) good on ya


 :lol: don't say things like that, I already think I look like a holocaust victim, ill be eating lard everyday soon to try get some muscles back :lol:



Mr_Morocco said:


> What clen dose did you do mate


80mcg week 1, 120mcg week two, 160mcg week 3. Two weeks off and repeat.


----------



## JANIKvonD

onthebuild said:


> :lol: don't say things like that, I already think I look like a holocaust victim, ill be eating lard everyday soon to try get some muscles back :lol:
> 
> 80mcg week 1, 120mcg week two, 160mcg week 3. Two weeks off and repeat.


Haha  your looking big mate....keep the cut going as it is. Will look sumin else by the end of these 7 weeks.

Fuk is that all that's left?! I still look the same!!!!....but weaker pmsl


----------



## onthebuild

JANIKvonD said:


> Haha  your looking big mate....keep the cut going as it is. Will look sumin else by the end of these 7 weeks.
> 
> Fuk is that all that's left?! I still look the same!!!!....but weaker pmsl


Fvcker I can see you breaking out the mind games in the next few weeks!!!

I could do with that meat pack, might have to invest in some gene doping :lol:


----------



## Laurieloz

JANIKvonD said:


> Hahaha, I gotcha bud. My journo looks much the same as here today tho tbh....a lot of p!sh banter & minimal training lol. Will be doing a cheeky back sesh tomorrow


Yeah. I've just downloaded Tapatalk and it's driving me nuts trying to figure it out. Think I'll just use it for photos and use the default option! I really am past it bud.


----------



## Laurieloz

.....And it gets worse....I try to copy a YouTube clip by clicking on the URL symbol. It says "URL Copied", but doesn't say where or what folder it's been copied to! Tearing my hair out (and I don't have much of that either). :wacko:


----------



## Northern Lass

Looking good @onthebuild !!

Weighing day today! ! 2lb lost


----------



## JANIKvonD

Laurieloz said:


> .....And it gets worse....I try to copy a YouTube clip by clicking on the URL symbol. It says "URL Copied", but doesn't say where or what folder it's been copied to! Tearing my hair out (and I don't have much of that either). :wacko:


its just copied the URL link (not into any file).....once you've copied the clip you want, click on the 'inset video' in here (the little video reel thing). it'll pop up a window with "Enter your video clip URL below." right click in the empty space provided & left click on 'paste' , click 'OK' , post quick reply.....BOOM


----------



## onthebuild

YummyMummy said:


> Looking good @onthebuild !!
> 
> Weighing day today! ! 2lb lost


Thanks! Keep up the great work!


----------



## B4PJS

Dang, has it been nearly 3 weeks already? I got no chance of winning at this rate. Hope my little helpers turn it up a notch!


----------



## Keeks

Happy Friday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

@onthebuild Looking good! :thumb: @YummyMummy Woo hoo, well done hun! :thumb:

Struggled yesterday, zero energy and food cravings and lack of sleep drove me mad, but all is good now cos its FRIDAY! :bounce:

Will be doing my weigh in/measurements and update tomorrow. Feel like my legs are better this time at this stage in prep, but my tummys worse than it was, so will see what tomorrow shows with the numbers, mainly measurements.

Have a good day all!


----------



## Northern Lass

Keeks said:


> Happy Friday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> @onthebuild Looking good! :thumb: @YummyMummy Woo hoo, well done hun! :thumb:
> 
> Struggled yesterday, zero energy and food cravings and lack of sleep drove me mad, but all is good now cos its FRIDAY! :bounce:
> 
> Will be doing my weigh in/measurements and update tomorrow. Feel like my legs are better this time at this stage in prep, but my tummys worse than it was, so will see what tomorrow shows with the numbers, mainly measurements.
> 
> Have a good day all!


Thanks hun... good day to you too


----------



## Sharpy76

Fat is coming of, those abs are coming.



To be continued......


----------



## Keeks

Sharpy76 said:


> Fat is coming of, those abs are coming.
> 
> View attachment 127820
> 
> 
> To be continued......


 :thumb: Looking fantastic, what you gonna look like in 7 weeks?!?!

Everyone is doing fantastic in this challenge, all still motivated and training hard, its brilliant to see!


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Sharpy76 said:


> Fat is coming of, those abs are coming.
> 
> View attachment 127820
> 
> 
> To be continued......


 :ban:


----------



## Keeks

Mr_Morocco said:


> :ban:


Yep, scrap my comment, Im going with this! :lol:


----------



## Northern Lass

Sharpy76 said:


> Fat is coming of, those abs are coming.
> 
> View attachment 127820
> 
> 
> To be continued......


Nice abs...


----------



## Sharpy76

Keeks said:


> :thumb: Looking fantastic, what you gonna look like in 7 weeks?!?!
> 
> Everyone is doing fantastic in this challenge, all still motivated and training hard, its brilliant to see!


Thanks Keeks!

I started the clens and t3 this week and i'm down to 14st 13lb as of yesterday, exactly a week ago i was 15st 5lbs!!

Had a couple of people say i looked 2st heavier than i am, which can only be a good thing right?!

Cardio is 40mins fasted no more no less, that seems to be working a treat for me atm.

Dealing with the lowish carbs pretty easily too

So all in all, pretty damn happy where i am right now and like you said, we have another 7wks which is a loooooong time to shift a lot more fat!


----------



## Skye666

B4PJS said:


> Dang, has it been nearly 3 weeks already? I got no chance of winning at this rate. Hope my little helpers turn it up a notch!


Chucks a positive vibe @B4PJS .. Stick with it!


----------



## TELBOR

Sharpy76 said:


> Fat is coming of, those abs are coming.
> 
> View attachment 127820
> 
> 
> To be continued......


I would!! :wub:

Just saying


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sharpy76 said:


> Fat is coming of, those abs are coming.
> 
> View attachment 127820
> 
> 
> To be continued......


Get out

:lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning jobby jabbers. MY BOABYS WORKING!!!! :lol: even the wife gave a little clap at the end pmsl (an applause....not the STI).

ANYWAY...had my cheat meal a day early as i was fuked & needing it, I had a "monster kebab" (absolute beast of a thing) large chips, 1/4 tub of Pringles & a large tub of milky bar ice cream. was fukin ace....got up this morning & the last notch on my belt is now too big lol? fuk knows.

upon reading a bit further into DNP i noticed it takes 3-4days to deplete glysogen stores THEN it's at its optimum for burning fat......so just gonna keep on my 1tab a day until they run out (11 left i think) then ill have a week or 2 off.....might even switch to clen/t3 as the cravings on DNP are a killer lol.

today-

7am- 200mg DNP, vitc, oils etc

35min power walk with Hugo

10am - 2jacket spuds, 2 cans tuna

1pm- 4egg omellete

6.30- TRAIN BACK/BICEPS/ABS

8pm- 350g steak, 75ml double cream, pile of vegies

low cals today...got a party tomorrow night so gonna limit the damage between today & tomorrow lol.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all, back, core and cardio done

Wide grip pull ups

[email protected]

[email protected]+10kg

[email protected]+10kg

[email protected]+10 drop set to [email protected]

[email protected]+10 drop set to [email protected]

[email protected]

Close hammer grip pulldowns

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] stack

[email protected] drop to [email protected] drop [email protected] drop [email protected]

[email protected] drop [email protected] drop [email protected]

Seated wide hammer grip cable row

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] drop [email protected] drop [email protected]

Straight arm pull downs

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] drop to [email protected]

Core hammering

Various things, Russian twists, v.sit, v sit leg raises, knee raises, plank, oblique plank etc

Cardio

20 Mins ssc on xt. 270 cals burnt

Done diddly done done

Weight down to 201 dead this morning. 1.2 lbs down since Monday 

Nice and steady


----------



## JANIKvonD

Sharpy76 said:


> Fat is coming of, those abs are coming.
> 
> View attachment 127820
> 
> 
> To be continued......


oh yeh mate...the last of the 8 abs are coming now :lol: big bastard. looking fuking excellent bud


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> morning jobby jabbers. MY BOABYS WORKING!!!! :lol: even the wife gave a little clap at the end pmsl (an applause....not the STI).
> 
> ANYWAY...had my cheat meal a day early as i was fuked & needing it, I had a "monster kebab" (absolute beast of a thing) large chips, 1/4 tub of Pringles & a large tub of milky bar ice cream. was fukin ace....got up this morning & the last notch on my belt is now too big lol? fuk knows.
> 
> upon reading a bit further into DNP i noticed it takes 3-4days to deplete glysogen stores THEN it's at its optimum for burning fat......so just gonna keep on my 1tab a day until they run out (11 left i think) then ill have a week or 2 off.....might even switch to clen/t3 as the cravings on DNP are a killer lol.
> 
> today-
> 
> 7am- 200mg DNP, vitc, oils etc
> 
> 35min power walk with Hugo
> 
> 10am - 2jacket spuds, 2 cans tuna
> 
> 1pm- 4egg omellete
> 
> 6.30- TRAIN BACK/BICEPS/ABS
> 
> 8pm- 350g steak, 75ml double cream, pile of vegies
> 
> low cals today...got a party tomorrow night so gonna limit the damage between today & tomorrow lol.


KEBAB?!?!


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> KEBAB?!?!


yeh....


----------



## B4PJS

Skye666 said:


> Chucks a positive vibe @B4PJS .. Stick with it!


Cheers Skye  Got news that my order is on its way and should be with me tomorrow. Must resist the temptation to swallow the whole lot in one go!


----------



## bluejoanna

Wowsers! @onthebuild - looking great, but eat some pies for fecks sake and give the rest of us a chance - Same for @sharpey - Immense.

@YummyMummy and @Keeks - please send me some motivation. I am still slogging away but severely lacking motivation. I need to drop some fat, am doing lots of fasted cardio and weights, but need the food police to caution me on portion (rhyme!). I am giving myself a very stern talking to as we speak!

Have a fab weekend folks x


----------



## B4PJS

xpost from journal:

Good morning all. Nearly three weeks into the challenge and not sure I am making the best of progress. The wife has said she sees a bit more mass round the chest and shoulders so will wait till week 5 for the comparison pictures. I will be stepping up the pace a few notches over the next few days and seriously going for it. My little helpers should arrive tomorrow, I have my straps for the deadlifts, my new BB collars SHOULD arrive today assuming the amazon delivery driver aint a pr!ck for the second day running http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B005BW940O/ref=oh_details_o02_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

New bench may arrive at home today, just wonder if Yodel will leave it with a neighbour, he is usually okay about that. New squat rack should arrive next week, gonna have to take a day working from home to receive that on Wednesday.

Looks like I am all in!

Deadlifts either tonight or tomorrow, probably tomorrow as might have a few drinks tonight before I get on the good stuff tomorrow.


----------



## Ginger Ben

B4PJS said:


> xpost from journal:
> 
> Good morning all. Nearly three weeks into the challenge and not sure I am making the best of progress. The wife has said she sees a bit more mass round the chest and shoulders so will wait till week 5 for the comparison pictures. I will be stepping up the pace a few notches over the next few days and seriously going for it. My little helpers should arrive tomorrow, I have my straps for the deadlifts, my new BB collars SHOULD arrive today assuming the amazon delivery driver aint a pr!ck for the second day running http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B005BW940O/ref=oh_details_o02_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> New bench may arrive at home today, just wonder if Yodel will leave it with a neighbour, he is usually okay about that. New squat rack should arrive next week, gonna have to take a day working from home to receive that on Wednesday.
> 
> Looks like I am all in!
> 
> Deadlifts either tonight or tomorrow, probably tomorrow as might have a few drinks tonight before I get on the good stuff tomorrow.


Progress doesn't happen in weeks mate it takes a while to really get going but then it should be more obvious. Your pics from start and finish will show a difference I bet but it's hard to notice on ourselves especially day to day.

Just keep craming good (and some bad) food in and lift as heavy as you can until your arms want to fall off or you can't walk properly. Then eat and sleep.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

JANIKvonD said:


> yeh....


Good lad :thumb:


----------



## B4PJS

Ginger Ben said:


> Progress doesn't happen in weeks mate it takes a while to really get going but then it should be more obvious. Your pics from start and finish will show a difference I bet but it's hard to notice on ourselves especially day to day.
> 
> Just keep craming good (and some bad) food in and lift as heavy as you can until your arms want to fall off or you can't walk properly. Then eat and sleep.


I know mate :thumb: I am just a bit of an impatient [email protected] at times. Wish I were at the stage where I could cut, so much easier for me! Must. Be. Patient.... :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

just had my 2 jacket spuds & 2 tins tuna (& a cream cake :lol: ) ....cal for cal im finding the spuds FAAAAR more satisfying & filling than rice, gonna pull most of my carbs from here for a bit


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Fasted Cardio

10mins HIIT xtrainer

10mins run

10mins incline power walk

Crazy calf pumps from the clen and out of breath from the tren :no:

Breakfast was 5 fried eggs, tin of tuna, whole onion sliced caramalised and some cheese

Shoulders and another 20 min run tonight


----------



## onthebuild

Mr_Morocco said:


> Fasted Cardio
> 
> 10mins HIIT xtrainer
> 
> 10mins run
> 
> 10mins incline power walk
> 
> Crazy calf pumps from the clen and out of breath from the tren :no:
> 
> Breakfast was 5 fried eggs, tin of tuna, whole onion sliced caramalised and some cheese
> 
> Shoulders and another 20 min run tonight


How you running your clen then mate?


----------



## Mr_Morocco

onthebuild said:


> How you running your clen then mate?


120mcg clen / 100 mcg t3


----------



## Laurieloz

JANIKvonD said:


> its just copied the URL link (not into any file).....once you've copied the clip you want, click on the 'inset video' in here (the little video reel thing). it'll pop up a window with "Enter your video clip URL below." right click in the empty space provided & left click on 'paste' , click 'OK' , post quick reply.....BOOM


Thanks mate. I'll give it a go but I use my mobile and it doesn't have a mouse. Bear with me, I'll follow your steps and let you know


----------



## bigmitch69

I've been slacking partly due to trapped nerve however I had physio today. Had different person, a Polish fella, he did his checks and made sure I'm doing my stretches/ exercises corrected. I told him I'm starting back at the gym because im going mad. He said just take it easy. Lighter weights, higher reps and if the feeling in my back, arm or hand should change then make a note of which exercise caused it. If any pain occurs then to stop. Common sense really.

So I'm starting back today. I'm going back to Magaluf 7 weeks today so its 100% from now.

I've been running low test and a bit of deca for my knees (whether it helps who knows really?) and GHRP6 and HGH to help the back. Again who knows if it really does work but its worth a try.

Now I'm back in the game all doses will be increased for the next 4 weeks to try and get some size back. Come on muscle memory  then I will be slowly lowering the carbs to shift any belly I may gain this month ready for my next holiday.

I'll post up diet and training tonight. I'm not in it to win it but here for the banter and support :beer:


----------



## Northern Lass

bluejoanna said:


> Wowsers! @onthebuild - looking great, but eat some pies for fecks sake and give the rest of us a chance - Same for @sharpey - Immense.
> 
> @YummyMummy and @Keeks - please send me some motivation. I am still slogging away but severely lacking motivation. I need to drop some fat, am doing lots of fasted cardio and weights, but need the food police to caution me on portion (rhyme!). I am giving myself a very stern talking to as we speak!
> 
> Have a fab weekend folks x


Hi joanna , sendin motivation vibes


----------



## Keeks

@bluejoanna Also sending motivation vibes :bounce: Maybe just enjoy weekend now the suns finally here, dont think about it too much then start afresh on Monday, another week, fresh start, then really hit it hard!


----------



## onthebuild

Keeks said:


> Happy Friday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> @onthebuild Looking good! :thumb: @YummyMummy Woo hoo, well done hun! :thumb:
> 
> Struggled yesterday, zero energy and food cravings and lack of sleep drove me mad, but all is good now cos its FRIDAY! :bounce:
> 
> Will be doing my weigh in/measurements and update tomorrow. Feel like my legs are better this time at this stage in prep, but my tummys worse than it was, so will see what tomorrow shows with the numbers, mainly measurements.
> 
> Have a good day all!


Thanks keeks!! Feeling tiny ATM (well tinier than normal :lol: ) but hoping it's all in my head!


----------



## Keeks

onthebuild said:


> Thanks keeks!! Feeling tiny ATM (well tinier than normal :lol: ) but hoping it's all in my head!


Lol, yep its mind games, no way tiny, ripped!!!!! :bounce: Well done and really looking good, keep up the good work! :thumbup1:


----------



## Northern Lass

Time for food porn

Before and after...


----------



## onthebuild

YummyMummy said:


> Time for food porn
> 
> Before and after...


I see your effort and raise you... Homemade pizza, BBQ sauce, BBQ chicken breast, smoked sausage, cheddar and mozerella, and a splash of olive oil!

Before










After


----------



## Northern Lass

onthebuild said:


> I see your effort and raise you... Homemade pizza, BBQ sauce, BBQ chicken breast, smoked sausage, cheddar and mozerella, and a splash of olive oil!
> 
> Before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After


YOU BITCH!!!! 

I could just eat that


----------



## Mr_Morocco

onthebuild said:


> I see your effort and raise you... Homemade pizza, BBQ sauce, BBQ chicken breast, smoked sausage, cheddar and mozerella, and a splash of olive oil!
> 
> Before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After


I made homemade pizza today aswell :thumb:


----------



## onthebuild

YummyMummy said:


> YOU BITCH!!!!
> 
> I could just eat that


You couldn't.. It's all gone!



Mr_Morocco said:


> I made homemade pizza today aswell :thumb:


I'm convincing myself because it's homemade.. It's healthier... :whistling:


----------



## onthebuild

Diet nailed today, then BBQ with the housemates tonight. Just meat for me though, no carbs in sight.


----------



## husky

Morning people-just done a wee morning cardio -out with the dogs before it gets too hot-i'm away for a week with the mrs and sprogs but have managed to stash 30 kg of weight in the motor that will tide me over training wise till i get back, gonna be Rocky style on the beach -enjoy your training folks see you in a week.

H


----------



## Keeks

Copied & pasted from my journal, but the smileys have disappeared so I just added some at the end  ...........

Even less sleep last night so glad I haven't got work today. Fasted cardio done, and off to the gym soon for mini legs & shoulders session.

Weigh in/measurements done this morning, and not the best week for progress and after looking at things this week, I can only really put it down to lack of sleep and work pressure. My body reacts so much to the slightest of stresses, so now things will be a little easier at work, I should feel a bit better, and if I can catch up on sleep this weekend, next week should be better on the whole.

It has been a tough week to gauge progress, on one hand I think I can see progress, and on the other very super critical hand, I cant, but waist and hips have come down this week so mind games must be creeping in a little.

Anyway, onwards for another week.......

 :bounce: :thumb:


----------



## TELBOR

Morning!

On route to boulder smashing 

Literally outside for 5 mins And hay fever has gone crazy lol

Looking pretty darn crap this morning. So not happy!!

Extra sets, supersets, drop sets and pain needed.

Have fun you sexy bàstard!


----------



## tamara

could a mod change my username please. Got a bit tired of being called "beefy" made me feel like a lump! If you could change it that'd be great thanks

It's done now


----------



## TELBOR

tamara said:


> @biglbs @jay.33 could a mod change my username please. God a bit tired of being called "beefy" made me feel like a lump! If you could change it that'd be great thanks


Eh?!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Moarnin. Done a baby back sesh as the gym was new & shyte with hardly fek all in it.

ISO lat pulldown-

60kg x 15

80kg x 12

110kg x 8

Dropset

110kg x failure

70kg x failure

40kg x failure

DB hammer curls-

1set 25kg x failure > 12.5 x failure

Bent DB rows/ straight arm lateral pushdown ( superset)

Rows- 3sets 30kg DB x failure ( heaviest there)

Pushdown- 3sets 35 kg x failure

DB hammer curls-

1set 25 kg x failure > 12.5 x failure

No anymore kit for back...so stuck 2 handles on the cable pushdown thing..

Close hammer pulldown (sitting on the floor lol)

3sets 55kg ( stack) x 12reps, 4sec negs.

DB hammer curls-

1set 25 kg x failure > 12.5 x failure

Done. Very intense sesh but didn't to the damage I'm used to tbh...will add a bit of back tomorrow with delts.

Scorcher here today! Doing a wee blast of the house work then ill be out to blitz my garden & build my new BBQ  party tonight too so ill try keep damage to a minimum .....heard that before ? Haha


----------



## JANIKvonD

tamara said:


> @biglbs @jay.33 could a mod change my username please. God a bit tired of being called "beefy" made me feel like a lump! If you could change it that'd be great thanks


Biglbs & jay arnt mods? .....& you're names already changed lol. Lovely name tho


----------



## [email protected]

JANIKvonD said:


> Biglbs & jay arnt mods? .....& you're names already changed lol. Lovely name tho


I think she means change it in the op.


----------



## [email protected]

tamara said:


> @biglbs @jay.33 could a mod change my username please. God a bit tired of being called "beefy" made me feel like a lump! If you could change it that'd be great thanks


Sorry hon, I'm guilty of calling you Beefy. It was meant in an affectionate way not a lumpy way


----------



## JANIKvonD

[email protected] said:


> I think she means change it in the op.


Ahh I thought so lol.

@tamara I've changed it for ya


----------



## tamara

JANIKvonD said:


> Biglbs & jay arnt mods? .....& you're names already changed lol. Lovely name tho


I know, I just realised they were the judges for this comp! Dickhead!

Thanks for changing my name love.


----------



## tamara

[email protected] said:


> Sorry hon, I'm guilty of calling you Beefy. It was meant in an affectionate way not a lumpy way


Ha it's okay doll


----------



## Keeks

mg: The blinkiest of flips!!! Was quiet in here yesterday! Which hopefully can only mean one thing........you were all enjoying the sunshine!  I was! :thumbup1:

The only down side is training and doing cardio in this heat is TOUGH, but hey ho, power through it!

Enjoy the rest of the weekend and then tomorrow brings the start of week 4, so nearly a month in now, yay!!!! :bounce:


----------



## B4PJS

Weighed in the morning, am now 58.8kg so nearly on track with the 1kg a week gains  BF% is staying about the same so think I must be sweating off any excess on my cycle to work every day.

Good deadlift session last night, loved my new straps, helped me concentrate better on my form rather than worrying about grip. Only the second time I have pulled 100kg so happy about that.

DL:

5x60

5x80

5x90

5x100

10x60

Did some incline BP and CGBP as well just trying out my new bench  so much more comfortable than a Reebok Step and the new collars for my bb are so much better than the spring collars 

Did some standing rows and curls as well. Was a proper sweaty mess by this point so called it a day!


----------



## TELBOR

Morning!

Today I will be sunbathing, having a BBQ and sunbathing 

Maybe the odd pottering around the garden picking weeds out :lol:

Have fun :beer:


----------



## Laurieloz

R0BLET said:


> Morning!
> 
> Today I will be sunbathing, having a BBQ and sunbathing
> 
> Maybe the odd pottering around the garden picking weeds out :lol:
> 
> Have fun :beer:


Morning pal. Any gym today, Roblet? Legs sesh for me, then journal write-up, sunlounging, tea, kip and work all night.

Enjoy your day:cool:


----------



## TELBOR

Laurieloz said:


> Morning pal. Any gym today, Roblet? Legs sesh for me, then journal write-up, sunlounging, tea, kip and work all night.
> 
> Enjoy your day:cool:


Day of rest for me mate, back at it tomorrow 

Work!! Fùck that. Too hot to work today!

Enjoy the rest of your day mate :beer:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sunday evening delts and calves

Behind back cable lat raises, v slow

[email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Strict Bb ohp

5x5 @ 60 kg up weight next time

Bent over rear delt cable raises

[email protected],

[email protected],

[email protected] drop to [email protected]

[email protected] drop to [email protected]

Seated behind neck press on smithy

[email protected] on bar

[email protected] on

[email protected] on

[email protected] on drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected]

Seated db lat raises strict

[email protected]

[email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected]

[email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected]

Upright row on smith

[email protected] on

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] drop to [email protected]

Standing barbell calf raises

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] ouch!

Seated calf raises

[email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Done!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Noticed iv got shin veins now lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all, busy morning today but hoping to squeeze some cardio in later on this evening, not ideal as won't be fasted but better than not going right!

Have a good day all


----------



## Keeks

Happy Monday morning all! Start of week 4, woo hoo! :bounce:

Lovely fasted power this morning in the sun, but was sooooo hot even at 6am this morning so dreading the week ahead for training, its gonna be a toughy!

Have a good day all!


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning all, did some damage on the cals over thw w.e  ahwell.....still dropping....i think lol. i noticed tho that when iv been on a bit of a carb binge & stopped the DNP...by sunday im vascular as fuk!

today-

7am- 200mg dnp, vits etc

10am- 6eggs

1pm- couple chicken thighs

4.30- 250g steak, wee bit coleslaw

6pm- train legs

7.30pm (PWO) 3 steak burgers, some spicey tomato pasta.

then an early night as i was up till 12pm bleathering to the the wee hottie from across the road lol....got to bed at 1ish!


----------



## bluejoanna

Taken from journal...

Morning All,

Back in the game today and actually feeling pretty good. Had a great weekend. Saturday was of epic proportions, but yesterday was chilled, yet productive. Plenty of work on the new business and then enjoyed a glass or 3 of the fizzy stuff with the big man indoors.

Gym was a different sort of HIIT cardio. Very hot and sweaty but thoroughly enjoyable. Different from last week. It was powerplates for three minutes - concentrating on one body part, then three minutes on the treadmill, cranked up to the highest incline and some powerwalking with a 30 second sprint at 12kph which frankly nearly finished us off - then back to powerplates for another three minutes on another body part - then treadmill, rinse and repeat for 30 minutes.

I am organised with food today too - got some home made smoked salmon pate (made with quark @Keeks!) for lunch and I also have an emergency tuna salad, but am going to see if that is required. Need to cut a bit of fat at the moment - got a bit grub happy in the last couple of weeks...

Have a fabulous day. x


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> Noticed iv got shin veins now lol
> 
> View attachment 128049


Where mate ?


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Where mate ?


lol shyte pic now i see it.....but they were crazy last night! only in 1 leg tho ? pmsl


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> lol shyte pic now i see it.....but they were crazy last night! only in 1 leg tho ? pmsl


LOL, I was messing 

I can see it, I get the same across the shins. I imagine yours are better though lol Traps look great in the AVI mate :beer:


----------



## TELBOR

Morning all!

Awesome weekend, AT was pretty cool. Smiler is defo the best ride, but good old Nemesis still does the trick 

BBQ yesterday, was well hungry, started cooking and then I wasn't ! So had a triple cheese burger, just one bun lol A steak and 2 chicken breast. Bitterly disappointing effort lol

Pretty much an entire weekend in the garden, Shoulders Saturday AM which wasn't great. Crappy food day before to blame lol

So i just did "heavy" then light supersets and dropsets till I could do no more.

Nearly halfway through the 10 week challenge, can I see any changes..... not really. Would I have seen changes if i'd jumped of some kind of fat burning stack or AAS cycle.... probably, but whats done is done.

So 5 weeks to effectively burn fat and build 0.0001lb of muscle PMSL

Still going to continue with cardio sessions being dropped in at night with the mrs or myself after work.

Back later on today, rows, rows, rows and more rows. No deads. I'll smash rear delts too and give traps a beasting 

Off out with friends for a meal tonight, I'll stick to meat and keep the carbs out as it'll be late lol

Here's a pic from yesterday evening after a weekend of not so clean food - blue filter as i'm a little red and very sore today lol



Not happy, as usual :thumbdown: But I know where I need to attack :gun_bandana: :gun_bandana:

Food today;

Meal 1 - 50g Oats, 200ml Milk, Tea spoon of Honey, 500ml Egg Whites

Snack - 35g Whey, Water, 25g Walnuts

Meal 2 - 200g Jacket Potato, 200g Chicken

Snack - 35g Whey, Water, 25g Walnuts

Meal 4 - 100g Chicken, 50g Rice, Pineapple

Post Workout Shake - 35g Whey, HMB, Creapure, Glutamine

Meal 5 - Meat of some sort 

Bed time Shake - 300ml Egg Whites, 30g PB

Long post, lots to do, ready to SMASH my back in later :beer:

Have fun you sexy mo-fo's!!!


----------



## B4PJS

@R0BLET you tard, its only been 3 weeks. Not yet 1/3 of the way through!


----------



## Northern Lass

Keeks said:


> Happy Monday morning all! Start of week 4, woo hoo! :bounce:
> 
> Lovely fasted power this morning in the sun, but was sooooo hot even at 6am this morning so dreading the week ahead for training, its gonna be a toughy!
> 
> Have a good day all!


I cannot believe its week 4, where has it gone.. next week it's pictures and my sons birthday who is 2 time does fly x


----------



## JANIKvonD

looking good rob, & theres 7weeks left!....fukall drastic was going to be accomplished in 3 weeks by anyone, its from now on in that the damage will be done! i recon it'll be about the 7week point onward that everyone see's the magic


----------



## TELBOR

B4PJS said:


> @R0BLET you tard, its only been 3 weeks. Not yet 1/3 of the way through!


Well........ ok then, still.... i want results yesterday


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> looking good rob, & theres 7weeks left!....fukall drastic was going to be accomplished in 3 weeks by anyone, its from now on in that the damage will be done! i recon it'll be about the 7week point onward that everyone see's the magic


Yeah I think so too mate, 7/8 weeks in and a couple of us will be noticeably different.


----------



## B4PJS

R0BLET said:


> Well........ ok then, still.... i want results yesterday


Me 2 mate. I can't really see any difference in me yet either


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Yeah I think so too mate, 7/8 weeks in and a couple of us will be noticeably different.





B4PJS said:


> Me 2 mate. I can't really see any difference in me yet either


i notice NO difference at all...other than a shin vein :lol: & my mrs see's no difference other than my face shrinking she says lol.


----------



## Northern Lass

JANIKvonD said:


> looking good rob, & theres 7weeks left!....fukall drastic was going to be accomplished in 3 weeks by anyone, its from now on in that the damage will be done! i recon it'll be about the 7week point onward that everyone see's the magic


Least you have muscles, I want them but there hidden under my fat


----------



## JANIKvonD

YummyMummy said:


> Least you have muscles, I want them but there hidden under my fat


you'll get there pal.....done great so far


----------



## Northern Lass

JANIKvonD said:


> you'll get there pal.....done great so far


Thanks jan didn't mean for that to sound so pathetic lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

YummyMummy said:


> Thanks jan didn't mean for that to sound so pathetic lol


haha, it didnt! everyones itching to be where they want to be......i have a good wee cry to myself every now & then too :lol:


----------



## Northern Lass

JANIKvonD said:


> haha, it didnt! everyones itching to be where they want to be......i have a good wee cry to myself every now & then too :lol:


Your looking pretty neat in that photo !!


----------



## JANIKvonD

YummyMummy said:


> Your looking pretty neat in that photo !!


just good lighting


----------



## Laurieloz

JANIKvonD said:


> just good lighting


You're ripped to shreds man!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Laurieloz said:


> You're ripped to shreds man!


honestly im not, lol. will do a couple proper pics tonight to show what i mean 

cheers bud


----------



## Northern Lass

JANIKvonD said:


> just good lighting


Still awesomeness


----------



## bluejoanna

What's all this then? Why is everyone sucking up to Mr VD - we all know that he photo shops his pics............. :whistling:


----------



## TELBOR

bluejoanna said:


> What's all this then? Why is everyone sucking up to Mr VD - we all know that he photo shops his pics............. :whistling:


Needs more practice then :innocent:


----------



## bluejoanna

Ha ha - touché!


----------



## JANIKvonD

bluejoanna said:


> What's all this then? Why is everyone *sucking off *Mr VD - we all know that he photo shops his pics............. :whistling:


popular today Jo!.....you'll just need to wait



R0BLET said:


> Need more practice then :innocent:


yes....you do


----------



## JANIKvonD

Chest n delts-

Flat bench-

60kg x 15

100kg x 12

120 kg x 8

100kg x failure

Not done flat in aaaaaggggggeeeeesss, so happy with that considering

Face pulls-

50 kg x 15

50 kg x 15

50kg x failure

Incline DBS-

30 kg x 12

40kg x 8

30 kg x failure

30 kg x failure

Really need to bring these up as well, weak on fuking everything ATM pmsl.

Superset with DB side laterals-

12.5s x failure x 4 sets

Cable crossovers-

30kg a side x 12

30kg x 12

42kg x 5 lol

35kg x failure > 15kg x failure

Superset with EZ front raises-

25kg x failure x 3sets.

Done. Was pumped to FUK! Arms really looking well now.

Home for some burger rolls


----------



## B4PJS

Heavy Squat Night:

LBBS:

10x30kg

5x50kg

5x60kg

5x75kg

5x77.5kg

15x50kg (failure)

FS:

10x20kg

5x25kg

Standing Calf Raises with BB:

20x25kg


----------



## tonyc74

JANIKvonD said:


> Chest n delts-
> 
> Flat bench-
> 
> 60kg x 15
> 
> 100kg x 12
> 
> 120 kg x 8
> 
> 100kg x failure
> 
> Not done flat in aaaaaggggggeeeeesss, so happy with that considering
> 
> Face pulls-
> 
> 50 kg x 15
> 
> 50 kg x 15
> 
> 50kg x failure
> 
> Incline DBS-
> 
> 30 kg x 12
> 
> 40kg x 8
> 
> 30 kg x failure
> 
> 30 kg x failure
> 
> Really need to bring these up as well, weak on fuking everything ATM pmsl.
> 
> Superset with DB side laterals-
> 
> 12.5s x failure x 4 sets
> 
> Cable crossovers-
> 
> 30kg a side x 12
> 
> 30kg x 12
> 
> 42kg x 5 lol
> 
> 35kg x failure > 15kg x failure
> 
> Superset with EZ front raises-
> 
> 25kg x failure x 3sets.
> 
> Done. Was pumped to FUK! Arms really looking well now.
> 
> Home for some burger rolls


Burger rolls aren't u cutting fatty!!? Have chicken and home made wedges if its post workout


----------



## TELBOR

Last meal of the day.....

Half Roast Chicken

8 oz Rump

6 oz Gammon

Sausage

I shall sleep well :beer:


----------



## B4PJS

Light Bench Day:

BP & CGBP Supersets:

10x25kg

10x30kg

5x30kg

Side raises, front raises, bent over flies, chest flies, hammer curls, ez-bar curls, reverse grip ez-bar curls

Just a quick light session to get the pump going. Can now barely move my arms so all is good


----------



## Laurieloz

B4PJS said:


> Light Bench Day:
> 
> BP & CGBP Supersets:
> 
> 10x25kg
> 
> 10x30kg
> 
> 5x30kg
> 
> Side raises, front raises, bent over flies, chest flies, hammer curls, ez-bar curls, reverse grip ez-bar curls
> 
> Just a quick light session to get the pump going. Can now barely move my arms so all is good


Light session?! You've got the whole shebang there, Barny! No wonder your arms ache. Couple more inches on them bi's there no problem


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning transformacons

Triceps and hiit this morning. Was going to do hams as well but got another sports massage on glute on Thursday so thought I'd wait until after that.

Warm ups

RC warm ups then bw dips x 10

Heavy dips

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected]

[email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected]

Cgbp in smith. Top half ROM only to overload triceps. Rest pause on safety bars between reps when needed

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Weight excluding bar

Cable skull crushers

[email protected] plates

[email protected]

[email protected]

Single arm tricep extensions

[email protected] plates

[email protected]

[email protected]

HIIT 10 mins on XT. Level 16 intervals of 50 seconds at 120rpm, 50 secs at 170 (flat out) and repeat

Delt feel fooked now after dips and cgbp today as I trained shoulders on Sunday too so might skip chest on Thursday and move to Friday for day off on Thursday. Got massage too that morning so makes sense to rest that day.

Ssc and core tomorrow. Probs 30 mins fairly intense cardio and loads of core stuff.

Going to look at diet today again as well in terms of calories and macros. Think I might need an adjustment to keep fat burning ticking along.

Also going to take a week off all stims including caffeine, pre wo's, eca etc etc. To clear system out then get back on eca next Monday.


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning jobbie jabbers. fukin 20oC here @ 7.30am!! pmsl...gonna be interesting. delts are feeling last nights [email protected]

today,

7am- dnp vits etc

10am- couple chicken thighs...wee bit chicken pasta

1pm- 4eggs

5pm- couple chicken thighs

6pm- train legs

7.30- 300g steak & a massive salad.

was gonna do fasted cardio this morning...but its just too hot, prob do more damage than good while on DNP tbh. gonna destroy abs tonight also!

have a good ane


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning transformacons
> 
> Triceps and hiit this morning. Was going to do hams as well but got another sports massage on glute on Thursday so thought I'd wait until after that.
> 
> Warm ups
> 
> R


Warm ups r...... R what mate?! Lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Warm ups r...... R what mate?! Lol


Bell. Lol


----------



## TELBOR

Copy and Paste from journal;

Tired is an understatement today,

Must of woke up 10 times last night, most annoying part was bloody hard-ons each time ??!! Wtf :lol:

Anyway, session.

Flat Bench Press

Incline seated Press

Cable Flyes

Tricep Extensions

Seated Chest Press

Closed Grip Raises on plate to wrap up.

Absolutely shocking strength and zero drive.

Bloody hayfever is crap too. Wake up and BOOM! Eyes itching lol

Food wise today

Meal 1 - 100g Oats, 200ml Milk

Post Workout - Banana, whey, hmb,Creapure, glutamine, 50g flapjack

Meal 2 - 100g Tuna in table spoon on EVOO

Shake - Whey, husks

Meal 3 - 100g tuna with tea spoon of mayo

Snack - 25g Nuts and Banana

Meal 4 - Diced Turkey with either small portion of rice or spuds

Not much food today, so may grab some beef jerky whilst I'm out lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

tonyc74 said:


> Burger rolls aren't u cutting fatty!!? Have chicken and home made wedges if its post workout


mrs had the BBQ on and im not the type to refuse a few burgers  (they were lean steak burgers if that cheers u up a bit :lol: )


----------



## B4PJS

Laurieloz said:


> Light session?! You've got the whole shebang there, Barny! No wonder your arms ache. Couple more inches on them bi's there no problem


Light as in weight, not intensity


----------



## JANIKvonD

every day that rolls by theres a new vein in my arms.....even quads are getting a nice shape about them, can actually see a teardrop! lol...might just be a result of actually training them tho  anyway...thats pretty much the only places changing! mid section & lower chest isnt budging!....cvnts better catch up soon or ill be looking like a ripped pear!

fukin hate cutting


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> *mrs had the BBQ on* and im not the type to refuse a few burgers  (they were lean steak burgers if that cheers u up a bit :lol: )


?!?!?!!? WTF did she think she was doing messing around with that???!!

Mine knows better than to touch the BBQ lol.


----------



## biglbs

Good work in here you lot,keep pressin on,i am watching !!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> ?!?!?!!? WTF did she think she was doing messing around with that???!!
> 
> Mine knows better than to touch the BBQ lol.


haha, she didnt know how to attach the gas....so she fired up a disposible 1 :lol:


----------



## onthebuild

JANIKvonD said:


> haha, she didnt know how to attach the gas....so she fired up a disposible 1 :lol:


Amateur. Im out in the garden prepping the hotplate, sorting the gas and hanging the utensils a good 3 hours before the BBQ is due to start :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> haha, she didnt know how to *attach the gas*....so she fired up a disposible 1 :lol:


Oh dear..... :lol:

And there was me thinking you were a real man. You cook over gas your Mrs uses fire! haha Janny Von Fanny :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

onthebuild said:


> Amateur. Im out in the garden prepping the hotplate, sorting the gas and hanging the utensils a good 3 hours before the BBQ is due to start :lol:





Ginger Ben said:


> Oh dear..... :lol:
> 
> And there was me thinking you were a real man. You cook over gas your Mrs uses fire! haha Janny Von Fanny :lol:


cheeky bastards, i've still got a coal 1!! but £80 for a £260 BBQ was too good to walk past lol, spent all sat afternoon building the cvnt!


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Chest/Tri's last night, diet hasnt been great this weekend but managed to walk a good few miles in bournemouth yesterday in the heat, added in 50mg proviron into my cycle also


----------



## Mr_Morocco

JANIKvonD said:


> haha, she didnt know how to *attach the gas*....so she fired up a disposible 1 :lol:


gas bbq GTFO! :no: :ban:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mr_Morocco said:


> Chest/Tri's last night, diet hasnt been great this weekend but managed to walk a good few miles in bournemouth yesterday in the heat, added in 50mg proviron into my cycle also


What's your actual plan at the moment mate? Cycle, diet etc? Not sure I've seen details.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ginger Ben said:


> What's your actual plan at the moment mate? Cycle, diet etc? Not sure I've seen details.


im on 1ml fusion pharma fast rip EOD mate, started last tuesday added in prov yesterday.

dietwise you know me i dont really count cals but i try to keep carbs low and fats/protein high


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mr_Morocco said:


> im on 1ml fusion pharma fast rip EOD mate, started last tuesday added in prov yesterday.
> 
> dietwise you know me i dont really count cals but i try to keep carbs low and fats/protein high


Sounds good mate, interested to see how you get on. Feeling the one rip yet?


----------



## bluejoanna

Taken from journal:

Bit late posting this morning, but rest assured I was at the gym this morning. A new gal today who sweated diligently throughout the circuit class. Nice! Plenty of running, frontie box squats, weighted sit ups. All good and knackering!

Am starving today. I have just had my emergency mini tuna salad, but I fear it has not touched the sides....I have salmon pate and ryvita for lunch, but may ditch it for something a little more substantial...

Am house sitting for my friend tonight - well actually, she does not want to leave her 2 lads on their own (one is 14 and one 15) - am slightly cacking it. What do you do with teenage boys? I was thinking horror movies and a curry (for them!). We all know they prob just want to sit in their rooms, doing what teenage boys do best....Lordy - thank christ I dont have any of my own!


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ginger Ben said:


> Sounds good mate, interested to see how you get on. Feeling the one rip yet?


Not really yet if im honest, hope its not bunk


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mr_Morocco said:


> Not really yet if im honest, hope its not bunk


Hmm hope not. Double the dose


----------



## JANIKvonD

Remember I said I wasn't touching tren again..... Whoops

Also due to stock issues....DNP will be stopped & clen/t3 started


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> Remember I said I wasn't touching tren again..... Whoops
> 
> Also due to stock issues....DNP will be stopped & clen/t3 started


What you running it with mate? And what type?


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> What you running it with mate? And what type?


Reeling my test into 450mg & running a short 5 week blast of trenA (400mg) then cruising at 450mg until Xmas time.

Clen 120mcg/t3 100mg 2 day on/2off ....might add ECA pre w.o


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> Remember I said I wasn't touching tren again..... Whoops
> 
> Also due to stock issues....DNP will be stopped & clen/t3 started


Sooooo, marital issues last Tren cycle, raped poor Hugo and wànked yourself silly........

You mad brah?!

:lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Also got about 2 week worth of dnp still left ( obv won't run any other burner on this)


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Sooooo, marital issues last Tren cycle, raped poor Hugo and wànked yourself silly........
> 
> You mad brah?!
> 
> :lol:


Was fine on short ester tren mate, the prolonged enth cycle was what fuked me lol. BUT obv ill be mega observant of my mood etc...soon as it changes ill be off it. Promise

Ill add.... I asked the wife's permission before deciding this. So alls cooshty


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> Also got about 2 week worth of dnp still left ( obv won't run any other burner on this)


Send it this fat chuffer


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> Was fine on short ester tren mate, the prolonged enth cycle was what fuked me lol. BUT obv ill be mega observant of my mood etc...soon as it changes ill be off it. Promise
> 
> Ill add.... I asked the wife's permission before deciding this. So alls cooshty


Should be fine on Tren ace mate, will be good to see.

Lol. It's pure Hugo I'm worries about, you'll be short of breath so his walks will be short and sweet


----------



## Keeks

Afternoon all! Everyone else feeling this weather? So lethargic, need nap time but sadly its a no-no at work so thinking about going to Japan to work cos I think they have sleep pods and are big into their power naps. :bounce:


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Should be fine on Tren ace mate, will be good to see.
> 
> Lol. It's pure Hugo I'm worries about, *you'll be short of breath so his walks will be short and sweet *


in all honesty mate...i cant wait to stop DNP lol, tren sweats will be fuk all compaired to these! the only thing im worried about is the cramps.....i get then TERRIBLE on tren only.....fuk knows what ill be like on tren + clen pmsl, will be taurined upto the eyeballs


----------



## Keeks

JANIKvonD said:


> in all honesty mate...i cant wait to stop DNP lol, tren sweats will be fuk all compaired to these! the only thing im worried about is the cramps.....i get then TERRIBLE on tren only.....fuk knows what ill be like on tren + clen pmsl, will be taurined upto the eyeballs


Do you take pottassium supps too for cramps? Along with taking taurine, I dont get cramp half as much as I used to.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Keeks said:


> Do you take pottassium supps too for cramps? Along with taking taurine, I dont get cramp half as much as I used to.


na i dont sup it atm....altho i deffo should especially on dnp! who's do you use?


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> Clen 120mcg/t3 100mg 2 day on/2off ....might add ECA pre w.o


No point adding eca mate, hits same receptors as clen so makes cycling it two on two off a bit pointless unless only train on clen days


----------



## Keeks

JANIKvonD said:


> na i dont sup it atm....altho i deffo should especially on dnp! who's do you use?


I just get them off ebay, cheap for a bag full and they do help. :thumbup1:


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> in all honesty mate...i cant wait to stop DNP lol, tren sweats will be fuk all compaired to these! the only thing im worried about is the cramps.....i get then TERRIBLE on tren only.....fuk knows what ill be like on tren + clen pmsl, will be taurined upto the eyeballs


In the short time i was on it mate I got killer cramps, for weeks after coming off too! Used to get it mid sexual intercourse


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> No point adding eca mate, hits same receptors as clen so makes cycling it two on two off a bit pointless unless only train on clen days


clen hits beta2 receptors.....ECA hits a pile (beta2 included) but much less focused. BUT ill prob not be fuked to go get it anyway pmsl.



Keeks said:


> I just get them off ebay, cheap for a bag full and they do help. :thumbup1:


cheers keeks 



R0BLET said:


> In the short time i was on it mate I got killer cramps, for weeks after coming off too! Used to get it mid sexual intercourse


haha, i was the same with the mid sex cramps....the mrs found it hillarous, & a laughing woman is the last thing u want to be hearing during sex :lol: . on the long ester tren...i was getting bad lat, soles of my feet & gooch cramps (the gooch ones while p!ssing lol)


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> clen hits beta2 receptors.....ECA hits a pile (beta2 included) but much less focused. BUT ill prob not be fuked to go get it anyway pmsl.
> 
> cheers keeks
> 
> haha, i was the same with the mid sex cramps....the mrs found it hillarous, & a laughing woman is the last thing u want to be hearing during sex :lol: . on the long ester tren...i was getting bad lat, soles of my feet & gooch cramps (the gooch ones while p!ssing lol)


Don't try and out science me ya koont :lol: clen is a beta 2 agonist and ephedrine is unique in that it hits alpha and beta receptors. Therefore beta's won't recover from clen on off days if you run eca on those days.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Don't try and out science me ya koont :lol: clen is a beta 2 agonist and ephedrine is unique in that it hits alpha and beta receptors. Therefore beta's won't recover from clen on off days if you run eca on those days.


they wont recover completely.....but enough as not too blunt them short term as oposed to running clen solid for a month...cant see 3ECAs a week causing much issues tbh lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

ALSO stop overthinking my cycles because you've not got you're own to overthink :lol: trying to fill that space in you're life


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> ALSO stop overthinking my cycles because you've not got you're own to overthink :lol: trying to fill that space in you're life


Somebody has to as you clearly aren't pmsl


----------



## onthebuild

It's not all bad living in a house with 7 girls :whistling:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Any more of those :whistling:


----------



## TELBOR

onthebuild said:


> It's not all bad living in a house with 7 girls :whistling:


Your looking well mate, backs looking good.

Growing your hair?

Suit ya


----------



## JANIKvonD

onthebuild said:


> It's not all bad living in a house with 7 girls :whistling:


ffs, i coulda used this 10min ago when i cracked 1 off in the bog!

keem em comin


----------



## onthebuild

JANIKvonD said:


> ffs, i coulda used this 10min ago when i cracked 1 off in the bog!
> 
> keem em comin


 :lol:

going to try it on with that one at some point! She's really posh, that's her Mercedes convertible in the picture... mummy and daddys money of course!


----------



## onthebuild

R0BLET said:


> Your looking well mate, backs looking good.
> 
> Growing your hair?
> 
> Suit ya


One day your back might be that big noblet :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

onthebuild said:


> One day your back might be that big noblet :lol:


Possibly your weakest comeback ever, i'll blame the sun mate


----------



## onthebuild

R0BLET said:


> Possibly your weakest comeback ever, i'll blame the sun mate


If you want my cum back wipe it off your wifes chin mate :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

onthebuild said:


> If you want my cum back wipe it off your wifes chin mate :lol:


PMSL, that's better.

But I ain't got a wife anymore, divorce came through a couple of months back :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> PMSL, that's better.
> 
> But I ain't got a wife anymore, divorce came through a couple of months back :beer: :beer: :beer:


u being serious?

....somecvnt married you


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> u being serious?
> 
> ....somecvnt married you


7 Years mate lol

I'm a catch mate


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> 7 Years mate lol
> 
> I'm a catch mate


fuk sake, how old are you?


----------



## JANIKvonD

cant wait for the next page to start!...having to scroll past the red heads erse is killing me! :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> fuk sake, how old are you?


Go read the OP


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Go read the OP


haha, did u just add that bit there ya cvnt! no doubt shaved a few years off while u were at it


----------



## Ginger Ben

Food today

PWO - 250ml egg whites, 2 scoops 100% whey advanced and a banana

Meal 2 - BBW Protein flapjack 

Meal 3 - 250g chicken breast, half tin of new spuds, 100g mixed veg, 2 boiled eggs

Meal 4/snack - 1 slice wholemeal toast, 25g natty peanut butter, 50g whey (rhubarb & custard flavour)

Meal 5 - 230g rump steak, some sort of carbs but not many and more veg

Meal 6 - whey & Milk protein shake before bed

As close to 2500 calories as makes no difference, under if anything.


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> haha, did u just add that bit there ya cvnt! no doubt shaved a few years off while u were at it


Yes I did lol

Nah mate, 29 this year!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Food today
> 
> PWO - 250ml egg whites, 2 scoops 100% whey advanced and a banana
> 
> Meal 2 - BBW Protein flapjack
> 
> Meal 3 - 250g chicken breast, half tin of new spuds, 100g mixed veg, 2 boiled eggs
> 
> Meal 4/snack - 1 slice wholemeal toast, 25g natty peanut butter, 50g whey (rhubarb & custard flavour)
> 
> Meal 5 - 230g rump steak, some sort of carbs but not many and more veg
> 
> Meal 6 - whey & Milk protein shake before bed
> 
> As close to 2500 calories as makes no difference, under if anything.


looks good mate. my diet went to fuk....

12.30- massive fryup

7.30- 350g steak & pots

pmsl


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Yes I did lol
> 
> Nah mate, 29 this year!


old bastard


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> old bastard


Yeah ancient! But you're as young as you feel mate.... i feel my mrs.... she's 25 PMSL


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> old bastard


You rang? :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> looks good mate. my diet went to fuk....
> 
> 12.30- massive fryup
> 
> 7.30- 350g steak & pots
> 
> pmsl


lol, yeah I saw your post earlier about fvcking the grub up. Ah well get a few bags of TPW whey in the cupboard then you won't have to worry


----------



## B4PJS

R0BLET said:


> Yeah ancient! But you're as young as you feel mate.... i feel my mrs.... she's 25 PMSL


No wonder I feel knackered, that would make me 39!


----------



## TELBOR

B4PJS said:


> No wonder I feel knackered, that would make me 39!


Trade her in mate


----------



## B4PJS

R0BLET said:


> Trade her in mate


Couldn't do that, she is the only person who can put up with me :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> lol, yeah I saw your post earlier about fvcking the grub up. Ah well get a few bags of TPW whey in the cupboard then you won't have to worry


im off the whey


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> im off the whey


Feel better for it?


----------



## TELBOR

B4PJS said:


> Couldn't do that, she is the only person who can put up with me :lol:


Poor sod


----------



## onthebuild

JANIKvonD said:


> cant wait for the next page to start!...having to scroll past the red heads erse is killing me! :lol:


I have to put up with it walking past in hot pants every fvcking morning. :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Feel better for it?


Been baw deep in dnp.....no pmsl


----------



## bigmitch69

*monday*

Got out of bed around 1.30pm

1.45pm Shake with 100g oats, banana, peanut butter, glucose and 4 scoops protein.

2.30pm 5 scrambled eggs.

4.30pm gym.

5.15pm post workout protein shake.

6.00pm musclefood microwave meal.

8.00pm tin of tuna with mayo, cheese and beans on large jacket spud.

Chest and triceps.

Bench warm ups and then 3 x 10

Incline DB 3 x 10

Incline Flies 3 x 10

DB Tricep ext 3 x 10

One arm reverse Tricep push down 3 x 10

Not listing weights as I'm embarrassed. Nearly 4 weeks off has made me a pussy. Will update today after I have cooked and eaten.


----------



## Keeks

Well I feel fookin old coming in here tonight....Im 31 next month! That makes me feel like the granny of the group! :no:

Anyway, good shoulders session tonight followed by a super ass of a cardio session, was so hot I practically collapsed off the XTrainer, absolutely drenched in sweat, nice!  But another day done! :thumb:


----------



## bigmitch69

*tuesday*

8.30am 100g oats with jam.

9.30am 6 scrambled eggs, 2 rashers bacon and slice of toast.

12.00pm protein shake.

2.00pm chicken, bacon and salad sandwich (5 fcuking quid!) spent the day at local holiday park at their outdoor pool with missus and 3 year old.

4.00pm gym.

5.00pm post workout protein shake.

Any minute now (8.35pm-ish) 2 fish cakes, large spud, cheese, coleslaw and broccoli.



Back and biceps.

Chins 7, 8, 6, 4

Bent over row 3 x 12

Shrugs 3 x 12

Cable row 3 x 10

Barbell curl 3 x 10

DB hammer curl 3 x 10


----------



## bigmitch69

Keeks said:


> Well I feel fookin old coming in here tonight....Im *31* next month! That makes me feel like the granny of the group! :no:
> 
> Anyway, good shoulders session tonight followed by a super ass of a cardio session, was so hot I practically collapsed off the XTrainer, absolutely drenched in sweat, nice!  But another day done! :thumb:


I'm 34.


----------



## Sharpy76

I'm 36, 37 in dec, depressing as fvck:lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

After hard erse day at work gutting my yard (as I fancied some sun rays  ) I was to fuked to face legs! So ill do them tomorrow. Done an arms & abs tonight- (tris fuked from last nights chest n delt sesh still)

Incline DB skulls-

12.5kg a side x 15

17.5 kg x. 15

22.5kg x 10

EZ curls-

35kg x 10

50 kg x 10

50kg x 10

Machine tri pushdowns-

50kg x 10

85kg (stack) x 10

Stack x 7

DB hammer curls- ( across the body)

25kg a side x 10

25kg x 8

25kg x 8

Overhead tri extension (rope)-

3 sets 35kg x failure

Reverse grip EZ curls-

3sets 40kg x failure

Cable crunches- (rope)

60 kg x. 10

60kg x. 10

60kg x 9 > 30kg x failure

45kg x failure

Reverse grip cable pushdowns- (single arm)

2 sets 13kg x failure

Done. Fair sized sesh the pmsl, arms are fuking destroyed!....but there looking good.

100%....my reverse grip curl is stronger than my underhand lol....because I do a fair bit reverse grip tbf. Buzzing to stop the dnp & start clen/tren/t3 ...won't be retaining water with the dnp so will see changes very quickly I recon


----------



## Ginger Ben

bigmitch69 said:


> I'm 34.


Good age

Me too


----------



## Guest

Good luck guys n gals Woop Woop!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Last meal today. Tub of quark and scoop of banoffee whey. Yum!!


----------



## bigmitch69

Ginger Ben said:


> Last meal today. Tub of quark and scoop of banoffee whey. Yum!!


Quark and choc whey for me. @Keeks getting everyone hooked on this stuff. Reckon she has a lot of shares in soft cheese.


----------



## onthebuild

Had quark today, fvcking 1.80 for a small tub! Only one they had in morrisons. Gonna go to aldi tomorrow and check there!


----------



## TELBOR

onthebuild said:


> Had quark today, fvcking 1.80 for a small tub! Only one they had in morrisons. Gonna go to aldi tomorrow and check there!


Aldi don't do it


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Stop whingeing about your age you ****ing babies


----------



## onthebuild

R0BLET said:


> Aldi don't do it


Where the fvck does then!?


----------



## TELBOR

onthebuild said:


> Where the fvck does then!?


Asda, Morrisons, Tesco and sainsburys 

Good old plain quark should be about 80p.


----------



## Keeks

:crying: Gutted I missed the quark talk last night, but keep it up! :thumb:

Bit cooler here today thank god, happy training and have a good day all!


----------



## biglbs

bigmitch69 said:


> I'm 34.


Fook me I will get the coffin nails out soon:whistling: :lol:


----------



## tomcatt

Im gonna have a go on this, love new deserts,


----------



## tomcatt

tomcatt said:


> Im gonna have a go on this, love new deserts,


The quark an chop protein i mean too haha


----------



## bigmitch69

tomcatt said:


> The quark an *chop* protein i mean too haha


That sounds like a weekend only desssert to me


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all

30 mins fasted cardio done on xt. Hills programme and 400 cals burnt.

Core hammering - weighted hanging knee raises, hanging leg raises, weighted side bends, high plank knees to elbows, low plank knees to elbows.

Hard work this morning as knackered!

Pwo meal 1 - 285ml egg whites and 2 scoops The Works all in one protein


----------



## B4PJS

So 2 bits of good news so far today, weighed myself this morning and for the first time in my life I now weigh more than 60kg! 

Have also picked up the dbol and banged in a couple of hearts as soon as I got home 

Just waiting on the squat rack and taurine to turn up now and all will be on track


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning muckers! dull & rainy here today THANK FUK....but it's still clammy/sweaty weather. FORGOT MY DNP AGAIN lol, should really keep the tub in work! i've been having a freezing shower at night before kip & its helping loads with the sweats  only got 7caps left....then it'll be clen/tren/t3 time  im even looking forward to cruising afterwards tbh...will continue my cut for during this time too i recon, get the bf MEGA low for winter bulk 

today-

8.30- 2jacket spuds, 2tins tuna

11am- 250g chicken, handfull cashews

1pm- 250g quark, sugar free jelly

4pm- 250g chicken, 30g rice

6pm- train LEGS

7.30- 250g steak,pots & green beans

forgot to jab this week & only pinned 600mg last week lol, need to get back on track! 2.5ml in each quad tonight i recon (1.5g)  lol. looking leaner today tho!...still nowhere near abs tho! cmon u fukers....SHOW YOURSELF!


----------



## bluejoanna

Oh sh!t - I am the oldest then..... :crying:

Does this give me special dispensation for being [email protected]??


----------



## JANIKvonD

im 25, who's the youngest? @C.Hill how old r u?


----------



## JANIKvonD

actually me, @YummyMummy , @C.Hill are all 25 . mr moroco turned 26 the other week.

when's you're birthdays?!


----------



## bluejoanna

Taken from journal.

Up and out this morning - forgot gym top so had to divert home, just cowering in my sports bra!

Legs.

SLDL

Seated leg extensions

Seated leg curl

Calf raises

Did 4 x set of 14 - in between each set we did either a blast of abs, or some box squats or squat jumps. After that I did 10 minutes HIIT. Felt bl00dy good, despite the curry last night. My diet seems have morphed in @JANIKvonD old diet...still, never seemed to do him much harm!!

Have a grand one. x


----------



## JANIKvonD

bluejoanna said:


> Taken from journal.
> 
> Up and out this morning - forgot gym top so had to divert home, just cowering in my sports bra!
> 
> Legs.
> 
> SLDL
> 
> Seated leg extensions
> 
> Seated leg curl
> 
> Calf raises
> 
> Did 4 x set of 14 - in between each set we did either a blast of abs, or some box squats or squat jumps. After that I did 10 minutes HIIT. Felt bl00dy good, despite the curry last night. My diet seems have morphed in @JANIKvonD old diet...still, never seemed to do him much harm!!
> 
> Have a grand one. x


diet of champions  here...you're all gonna be p!ssed RITE off if i win this while cutting on cream cakes & fryups +massive weekend binges


----------



## C.Hill

JANIKvonD said:


> im 25, who's the youngest? @C.Hill how old r u?


Fcuk I forgot about all this!!! Lmao!

Err...update... I'm still lifting weights and eating food every day. It is good. I feel gleeful.

I am 25 years old. Bro.


----------



## liam0810

So who's winning upto now?


----------



## JANIKvonD

C.Hill said:


> Fcuk I forgot about all this!!! Lmao!
> 
> Err...update... I'm still lifting weights and eating food every day. It is good. I feel gleeful.
> 
> I am 25 years old. Bro.


how the fuk could ya forget ya c0ck :lol: whens you're bday?...were trying to sus who's youngest in here


----------



## Northern Lass

Im 25 too


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> So who's winning upto now?


Probably @Sharpy76 :lol:


----------



## onthebuild

I'm 23


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Probably @Sharpy76 :lol:


hard going for sharpy tbh.....this being a 'transformation' comp & him already being in superb nick at the start, means he's to work VERY hard to make any major changes. i recon- the folk who started with a bit more lumber & are cutting will the winners


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> hard going for sharpy tbh.....this being a 'transformation' comp & him already being in superb nick at the start, means he's to work VERY hard to make any major changes. i recon- the folk who started with a bit more lumber & are cutting will the winners


True mate, I reckon he'll get pretty shredded though - proper wànker


----------



## TELBOR

onthebuild said:


> I'm 23


You don't count, you stared early :tongue:


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> You don't count, you stared late :tongue:


There ya go mate


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> There ya go mate


Damn predictive at 80mph :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> True mate, I reckon he'll get pretty shredded though - proper wànker


Tbf...that big bastards getting on a bit, we should all be about his stage by the time we're his age


----------



## onthebuild

R0BLET said:


> You don't count, you stared early :tongue:


Huh!?


----------



## C.Hill

JANIKvonD said:


> how the fuk could ya forget ya c0ck :lol: whens you're bday?...were trying to sus who's youngest in here


April mate


----------



## TELBOR

onthebuild said:


> Huh!?


Pmsl. Started your goal earlier


----------



## onthebuild

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl. Started your goal earlier


Ahh... that doesn't change my age you fvcking mong :001_tt2:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Foods gone half to fuk again pmsl, been crazy busy today in the yard again...sweats p!shing off me! Excellent cardio tbh but not had time to p!ss about eating.

So-

10am 2jacket spuds, 2tuna

12.30- 500g chicken, pack of Mexican uncle bens rice

4pm- 250g quark jelly.

7.30- "a surprise" according to the mrs lol. So steak & green looks like its out the window!

Still pretty good eating there tho tbh, hits my cals nicely if not under


----------



## Sharpy76

You cheeky fvckers, i look younger than the lot of ya and i've got over 10yrs on some of you mofo's:lol:

Anyway, my moneys on @Keeks, you only have to read her journal to see how hard she hitting the prep!!

Plus she's done it all before so knows whats she's doing unlike us sad bunch of losers


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> Foods gone half to fuk again pmsl, been crazy busy today in the yard again...sweats p!shing off me! Excellent cardio tbh but not had time to p!ss about eating.
> 
> So-
> 
> 10am 2jacket spuds, 2tuna
> 
> 12.30- 500g chicken, pack of Mexican uncle bens rice
> 
> 4pm- 250g quark jelly.
> 
> 7.30- "a surprise" according to the mrs lol. So steak & green looks like its out the window!
> 
> Still pretty good eating there tho tbh, hits my cals nicely if not under


"A surprise" will be fùck all as she's fed up of you eating all the food


----------



## Keeks

Sharpy76 said:


> You cheeky fvckers, i look younger than the lot of ya and i've got over 10yrs on some of you mofo's:lol:
> 
> Anyway, my moneys on @Keeks, you only have to read her journal to see how hard she hitting the prep!!
> 
> Plus she's done it all before so knows whats she's doing unlike us sad bunch of losers


Ahh cheers!!!  I'm feeling it today though, im shattered, cranky and hungry as hell, I love prep!! :cursing: 

Ps, you don't look a day over 25.


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> "A surprise" will be fùck all as she's fed up of you eating all the food


She'll say "surprise! You're on a diet ya fat coont, here's a salad"


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> She'll say "surprise! You're on a diet ya fat coont, here's a salad"


Yeah probably mate, sprinkled with 400mg of DNP


----------



## Ginger Ben

Food has been tight today. Final day's numbers will depend on what carbs and veg I have with dinner but basics are as follows

Meal 1 - 285g egg whites and 2 scoops The Works

Meal 2 - 2 brown toast and 35g natty pb (yep I weighed it!)

Meal 3 - 250g chicken thighs (skinless) grilled with 120g cooked weight Tilda microwave rice

Snack - BBW Protein Flapjack

Snack - 20g dry roasted peanuts

Meal 4 - 250g skinless chicken thighs grilled with veg and some sort of carbs TBC

Meal 5 - quark and a scoop whey before bed

Be around 2000 cals today........weak....I feel weak.....and hungry......


----------



## bigmitch69

No training today. I actually went to work. Probably burnt/ sweated a few calories. 5 litres of water, 7 changes of t-shirts and only one p1ss.

Food intake has gone to pot aswell due to grafting but I'm having the rest of the week off to concentrate on diet, training and topping up my tan :rockon:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Food has been tight today


----------



## C.Hill

Ginger Ben said:


> Food has been tight today. Final day's numbers will depend on what carbs and veg I have with dinner but basics are as follows
> 
> Meal 1 - 285g egg whites and 2 scoops The Works
> 
> Meal 2 - 2 brown toast and 35g natty pb (yep I weighed it!)
> 
> Meal 3 - 250g chicken thighs (skinless) grilled with 120g cooked weight Tilda microwave rice
> 
> Snack - BBW Protein Flapjack
> 
> Snack - 20g dry roasted peanuts
> 
> Meal 4 - 250g skinless chicken thighs grilled with veg and some sort of carbs TBC
> 
> Meal 5 - quark and a scoop whey before bed
> 
> Be around 2000 cals today........weak....I feel weak.....and hungry......


Weighing peanut butter ey? Serious tings agwarn!!!-


----------



## Mr_Morocco

C.Hill said:


> Weighing peanut butter ey? Serious tings agwarn!!!-


The next Kai Greene mate


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mr_Morocco said:


> The next Kai Greene mate


I'm eating it not fvcking it lol


----------



## Northern Lass

JANIKvonD said:


> actually me, @YummyMummy , @C.Hill are all 25 . mr moroco turned 26 the other week.
> 
> when's you're birthdays?!


17th jan


----------



## JANIKvonD

YummyMummy said:


> 17th jan


It cool, forgot about that wee nob onthebuild


----------



## JANIKvonD

Legs n abs-

Machine press-

150kg x 20

180kg x 15

210kg x 10

210kg ( stack) x failure > 100kg x failure

Quad extension-

90kg x 15

90 kg x 12

110kg x 8

90kg x failure

Ham curls -

75kg x. 15

85kg x 15

75 kg x failure

75kg x failure

Crunch machine-

75kg x. 20

75kg x failure

75kg x failure

Cable twists-

3 sets 18kg x failure (both sides obv).

Done. Drenched


----------



## Laurieloz

Ginger Ben said:


> Food has been tight today. Final day's numbers will depend on what carbs and veg I have with dinner but basics are as follows
> 
> Meal 1 - 285g egg whites and 2 scoops The Works
> 
> Meal 2 - 2 brown toast and 35g natty pb (yep I weighed it!)
> 
> Meal 3 - 250g chicken thighs (skinless) grilled with 120g cooked weight Tilda microwave rice
> 
> Snack - BBW Protein Flapjack
> 
> Snack - 20g dry roasted peanuts
> 
> Meal 4 - 250g skinless chicken thighs grilled with veg and some sort of carbs TBC
> 
> Meal 5 - quark and a scoop whey before bed
> 
> Be around 2000 cals today........weak....I feel weak.....and hungry......


Been looking through your extensive journal, Ben. I think, bar none, you and @Milky are probably the most dedicated, enthusiastic member of the forum. Impressive displays of determination. I take my hat off to you. Great philosophy.


----------



## Laurieloz

JANIKvonD said:


> Legs n abs-
> 
> Machine press-
> 
> 150kg x 20
> 
> 180kg x 15
> 
> 210kg x 10
> 
> 210kg ( stack) x failure > 100kg x failure
> 
> Quad extension-
> 
> 90kg x 15
> 
> 90 kg x 12
> 
> 110kg x 8
> 
> 90kg x failure
> 
> Ham curls -
> 
> 75kg x. 15
> 
> 85kg x 15
> 
> 75 kg x failure
> 
> 75kg x failure
> 
> Crunch machine-
> 
> 75kg x. 20
> 
> 75kg x failure
> 
> 75kg x failure
> 
> Cable twists-
> 
> 3 sets 18kg x failure (both sides obv).
> 
> Done. Drenched


Great legs sesh, Janik. Some excellent weights lifted on your legs there, mate. You must have serious form going on there!

Along with bi's, legs are my favourite exercises. Can't get enough. Keep it going pal


----------



## Laurieloz

JANIKvonD said:


> Legs n abs-
> 
> Machine press-
> 
> 150kg x 20
> 
> 180kg x 15
> 
> 210kg x 10
> 
> 210kg ( stack) x failure > 100kg x failure
> 
> Quad extension-
> 
> 90kg x 15
> 
> 90 kg x 12
> 
> 110kg x 8
> 
> 90kg x failure
> 
> Ham curls -
> 
> 75kg x. 15
> 
> 85kg x 15
> 
> 75 kg x failure
> 
> 75kg x failure
> 
> Crunch machine-
> 
> 75kg x. 20
> 
> 75kg x failure
> 
> 75kg x failure
> 
> Cable twists-
> 
> 3 sets 18kg x failure (both sides obv).
> 
> Done. Drenched


Great legs sesh, Janik. Some excellent weights lifted on your legs there, mate. You must have serious form going on there!

Along with bi's, legs are my favourite exercises. Can't get enough. Keep it going pal


----------



## Milky

Laurieloz said:


> Been looking through your extensive journal, Ben. I think, bar none, you and @Milky are probably the most dedicated, enthusiastic member of the forum. Impressive displays of determination. I take my hat off to you. Great philosophy.


Mate as flattered as l am you give me too much credit, people like @badalan @liam0810 @loganator @JamieGray all top class, dedicated chaps, lads who compete and win....

They are the ones l think deserve the credit :thumbup1:


----------



## Milky

Laurieloz said:


> Been looking through your extensive journal, Ben. I think, bar none, you and @Milky are probably the most dedicated, enthusiastic member of the forum. Impressive displays of determination. I take my hat off to you. Great philosophy.


Mate as flattered as l am you give me too much credit, people like @badalan @liam0810 @loganator @JamieGray all top class, dedicated chaps, lads who compete and win....

They are the ones l think deserve the credit :thumbup1:


----------



## Laurieloz

Milky said:


> Mate as flattered as l am you give me too much credit, people like @badalan @liam0810 @loganator @JamieGray all top class, dedicated chaps, lads who compete and win....
> 
> They are the ones l think deserve the credit :thumbup1:


I must admit I haven't had time to read everybody's journal. Of the fair few I have examined, yours stand out so far. I reckon eventually that I will get time to delve into the many, many people's programmes on the site


----------



## JANIKvonD

Laurieloz said:


> Great legs sesh, Janik. Some excellent weights lifted on your legs there, mate. You must have serious form going on there!
> 
> Along with bi's, legs are my favourite exercises. Can't get enough. Keep it going pal


Thank you matey, do a lot of slow negs on leg day ATM, totally destroys them. Major neglect to legs in the past.....trying to catch up ASAP lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Laurieloz said:


> Been looking through your extensive journal, Ben. I think, bar none, you and @Milky are probably the most dedicated, enthusiastic member of the forum. Impressive displays of determination. I take my hat off to you. Great philosophy.


Very kind of you to say so Laurie and thanks for having a nose in the journal. Welcome in there anytime.

I'm far from the guys that milky has mentioned and many others but I give it a bloody good shot lol

Hope you're well and goals are going to plan.


----------



## Laurieloz

Ginger Ben said:


> Very kind of you to say so Laurie and thanks for having a nose in the journal. Welcome in there anytime.
> 
> I'm far from the guys that milky has mentioned and many others but I give it a bloody good shot lol
> 
> Hope you're well and goals are going to plan.


Yes. It's a bit of a returning process fir me, Ben.

At 48, I've done all the mad stuff when I was much younger. This is well documented elsewhere and in my journal.

I do have some health problems which are under diagnosis at the moment but my training seens to have taken on a new, invigorating lease if life. I'm becoming much more motivated, determined and stronger again and I'm really getting back into it all


----------



## B4PJS

Heavy Deadlifts:

5x60kg

5x80kg

5x105kg

10x60kg

BOR:

10x20kg

10x30kg

5x40kg

5x45kg

Shrugs:

10x45kg

Ez-Curls,Reverse Ez-Curls, Standing rows

Also got a cheeky picture in this evening


----------



## Ginger Ben

Laurieloz said:


> Yes. It's a bit of a returning process fir me, Ben.
> 
> At 48, I've done all the mad stuff when I was much younger. This is well documented elsewhere and in my journal.
> 
> I do have some health problems which are under diagnosis at the moment but my training seens to have taken on a new, invigorating lease if life. I'm becoming much more motivated, determined and stronger again and I'm really getting back into it all


I'll have a read mate, didn't realise you had a journal but have seen you around on here a fair bit.

Sounds good, onwards and upwards!!


----------



## onthebuild

JANIKvonD said:


> It cool, forgot about that wee nob onthebuild


Do I get an award for being the youngest...


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Shoulders/Bi's done, Legs/Back on friday


----------



## Keeks

Morning!!!!!!!!!! 

Anyone else doing a mini hallelujah as its nearly Friday? :thumb:

Fasted power walk this monring, and legs tonight :cursing: with HIIT on rower later.

Have a good day all.


----------



## B4PJS

Keeks said:


> Morning!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Anyone else doing a mini hallelujah as its nearly Friday? :thumb:
> 
> Fasted power walk this monring, and legs tonight :cursing: with HIIT on rower later.
> 
> Have a good day all.


No hallelujah's yet, got a client meeting from 11:30 -2. Gonna be fooking starving after that bad boy. Really not looking forward to the meeting either


----------



## Keeks

B4PJS said:


> No hallelujah's yet, got a client meeting from 11:30 -2. Gonna be fooking starving after that bad boy. Really not looking forward to the meeting either


Ok, mini hallelujah at 2.03pm then whilst eating! 

Hope meeting goes ok anyway.


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning! had a great sleep last night & happy to say......the boaby is still working superbly legs are like jelly today (pinned 2ml in each quad last night too). looking leaner in the mid section today altho veins are all faded, got DNP caps left after today so will just run them threw the w.e & be done with it! cant wait to see where i am once the water drops off tbh....also not smelling like a sweaty erse crack all the time pmsl.

anyhoo.. today-

7am- 400mg DNP, vits etc

10am- 150g lamb steak, 2 jacket spuds

12.30- 250g chicken, 30g rice, some cashews

4pm- 250g chicken, 30g rice, some cashews

7pm- 300g steak & green beans

rest day today, thank fuk. @bluejoanna did i tell ya i finished season 3?!?!?! ep9....FUUUUUUUUUUUK!!!! deffo shoulda finished the series on that 1! was left gopping at the tele...speachless!

have a good 1 guys


----------



## JANIKvonD

forgot to say!...weighed in at 97kg on the gym scales yesterday!! i hope to fuk there heavy lol


----------



## B4PJS

Day off today. Legs are a little bit achey this morning. Was pleased with the deadlifts last night, think it might have been a PB, will have to dig out my records from last year  Also fairly sure the rows are also in PB territory.

Just went light with high volume on the curls and got mental pump in the biceps. The Dbol must already kicking in. Light squats tomorrow, so will be the first use of the new rack which turned up yesterday


----------



## JANIKvonD

B4PJS said:


> Day off today. Legs are a little bit achey this morning. Was pleased with the deadlifts last night, think it might have been a PB, will have to dig out my records from last year  Also fairly sure the rows are also in PB territory.
> 
> Just went light with high volume on the curls and got mental pump in the biceps. The Dbol must already kicking in. Light squats tomorrow, so will be the first use of the new rack which turned up yesterday


all sounds ace matey! keep it up


----------



## onthebuild

BBQ chicken and various rabbit food, before legs this aft.

Night shift tonight is a 6pm-6am job so food will have to be something sh1t, as no one wants to be eating cold tuna etc at 1am in the middle of an evening of heavy lifting!

Should burn some calls off though, I hope.

Then sleep tomorrow morning and do it all again. Weekend off though


----------



## TELBOR

Morning cock gobblers 

Rest day here, pooped from yesterday.

However, I have still packed my gym gear into the car :lol:

Have fun you lot :beer:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sup shaggers?!

Biceps and HIIT this morning, laughed off the 30 mins SSC and polished the guns instead 

Standing EZ Bar Curls - excluding bar weight

[email protected] warm up

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

DB Preachers one arm at a time

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] drop set to [email protected] - agony!

Standing DB hammer curls across body - 4 reps one arm, switch, 4 with other, switch etc

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Lying down cable curls with straight bar

[email protected] plates

[email protected]

[email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected] - silly pump!

Cardio

10 mins HIIT on XT - was bolloxed by the end of that as really went for maximum effort

Meal 1 - Tub quark, scoop apple cinnamon whey (amazing!), 50g granola


----------



## JANIKvonD

well....that double dunt of DNP today doent seem to have been to bright, usually dont feel fuk all until about lunch. been boiling since about 9.30 today pmsl. should be an interesting day


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Sup
> 
> Meal 1 - *Tub quark, scoop apple cinnamon whey* (amazing!), 50g granola


how do you go about mixing them mate?..blender? would imagen it would be pretty hard to jel powder & cheese without getting powdery lumps lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> how do you go about mixing them mate?..blender? would imagen it would be pretty hard to jel power & cheese without getting powery lumps lol


In a bowl, with a spoon.... :lol:

Quark is really soft mate, like yoghurt (except the Tesco stuff which is rank and hard) so it mixes in easily. I think of quark as yoghurt tbh as it's so similar to greek yoghurt IMO.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> In a bowl, with a spoon.... :lol:
> 
> Quark is really soft mate, like yoghurt (except the Tesco stuff which is rank and hard) so it mixes in easily. I think of quark as yoghurt tbh as it's so similar to greek yoghurt IMO.


ill have to stop buying it at tesco then :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> ill have to stop buying it at tesco then :lol:


Definitely! That stuff is grim. Morrisons or Sainsburys mate. Sainos is their own brand and cheaper.


----------



## Laurieloz

Ginger Ben said:


> Sup shaggers?!
> 
> Biceps and HIIT this morning, laughed off the 30 mins SSC and polished the guns instead
> 
> Standing EZ Bar Curls - excluding bar weight
> 
> [email protected] warm up
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> DB Preachers one arm at a time
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected] drop set to [email protected] - agony!
> 
> Standing DB hammer curls across body - 4 reps one arm, switch, 4 with other, switch etc
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Lying down cable curls with straight bar
> 
> [email protected] plates
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected] - silly pump!
> 
> Cardio
> 
> 10 mins HIIT on XT - was bolloxed by the end of that as really went for maximum effort
> 
> Meal 1 - Tub quark, scoop apple cinnamon whey (amazing!), 50g granola


Great session for biceps, Ben. A few ideas for me there I think. Like the 'across body' hammers. Definitely introducing that on Saturday


----------



## JANIKvonD

Laurieloz said:


> Great session for biceps, Ben. A few ideas for me there I think. Like the 'across body' hammers. Definitely introducing that on Saturday


cvnt stole them from me


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> cvnt stole them from me


Lol oh maybe they aren't as effective as I'd thought then......


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> cvnt stole them from me


You stole them from Pumping Iron


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> You stole them from Pumping Iron


whats that a mag?


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> You stole them from Pumping Iron


and the only iron i pump is into my victims


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> whats that a mag?


Thought you was a bodybuilder ? Pmsl


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Thought you was a bodybuilder ? Pmsl


pmsl...good ane.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Feeling very good about how I'm looking ATM...just came into the bog for a shyte, took off my shirt as I'm sweating my t!ts off & BOOM...noticed an new pile of veins on my upper chest, my moobs are getting a nice rounded/tighter shape under them & the 2rolls on my belly when sitting on the sh!tter have turned into a ripple of rolls + there softer so it's easier to feel the grooves in my abs.

Honestly buzzing for the next 6weeks!

Tren/clen/t3 come tomorrow. Got 5 dnp left so another 400mg tomorrow, 200mg sat & I'm done  then the really changes can start taking place


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> Feeling very good about how I'm looking ATM...just came into the bog for a shyte, took off my shirt as I'm sweating my t!ts off & BOOM...noticed an new pile of veins on my upper chest, my moobs are getting a nice rounded/tighter shape under them & the 2rolls on my belly when sitting on the sh!tter have turned into a ripple of rolls + there softer so it's easier to feel the grooves in my abs.
> 
> Honestly buzzing for the next 6weeks!
> 
> Tren/clen/t3 come tomorrow. Got 5 dnp left so another 400mg tomorrow, 200mg sat & I'm done  then the really changes can start taking place


Such a fùcking junkie!!

Rattle when you walk, pins out ya àrse and sweating like Saville on a kids school bus 

But..... I'm well happy for ya :beer:

P.S - your a cùnt :lol:


----------



## Laurieloz

"we're going out to get mass-ive, we're going out to get mass-ive...."


----------



## JANIKvonD

Fukin car broke down...had to abandon the cvnt lol. Needs a new alternator at least! Will have to get it recovered & back to my workshop tomorrow! Just as well the old mans in Mexico....leaving his lovely Beemer unsupervised


----------



## Keeks

Sweet lord! :bounce: Just got some of milk choc coconut isolate from The Protein Works, jeez......thats some nice isolate. Cant wait for choc coconut porridge for my breakfast!!! :drool: :bounce:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Also had a double pepper steakhouse Angus meal, bar of Oreo dairy milk & half tube Pringles. Woops


----------



## Keeks

JANIKvonD said:


> Also had a double pepper steakhouse Angus meal, bar of Oreo dairy milk & half tube Pringles. Woops


  :ban: :crying:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Keeks said:


> Sweet lord! :bounce: Just got some of milk choc coconut isolate from The Protein Works, jeez......thats some nice isolate. Cant wait for choc coconut porridge for my breakfast!!! :drool: :bounce:


Trying hard not to open mine as got too many others on the go already :cursing:


----------



## Sharpy76

I dunno know whether to try it, coconut just isn't my thing tbh.

Although i've tried every other flavour so i should really lol.

Butterscotch Ripple is thee dogs danglies:cool2:


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> Trying hard not to open mine as got too many others on the go already :cursing:


OPEN IT GODAMNIT!!!!!  I have about 3 or 4 open at any one time, helps me get through prep. 



Sharpy76 said:


> I dunno know whether to try it, coconut just isn't my thing tbh.
> 
> Although i've tried every other flavour so i should really lol.
> 
> Butterscotch Ripple is thee dogs danglies:cool2:


If you're not into coocnut, then might not be your thing. Although its not really really coconutty, but just enough coconutty-ness to make it yet another awesome flavour! Ive tried most of them too, and my faves are lemon shortcake, jaffa cake and choc mint brownie, the others are delish too though.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Keeks said:


> OPEN IT GODAMNIT!!!!!  I have about 3 or 4 open at any one time, helps me get through prep.
> 
> If you're not into coocnut, then might not be your thing. Although its not really really coconutty, but just enough coconutty-ness to make it yet another awesome flavour! Ive tried most of them too, and my faves are lemon shortcake, jaffa cake and choc mint brownie, the others are delish too though.


Lol. I've got rhubarb and custard, apple.cinnamon, cherry bakewell, banana, lemon and banoffee open already!

My faves are apple cinnamon, jaffa cake, butterscotch and macchiato


----------



## Keeks

Happy Friday! :thumbup1:

Im foooooking starving this morning! Fasted power walk done, and cardio only day today so will be doing HIIT on rower tonight.

Feel like this week has gone better progress wise, even through this weather, so looking forward to tomorrow's weigh in/measurements.

Have a good day all!


----------



## TELBOR

Sharpy76 said:


> I dunno know whether to try it, coconut just isn't my thing tbh.
> 
> Although i've tried every other flavour so i should really lol.
> 
> Butterscotch Ripple is thee dogs danglies:cool2:


Go and eat a bounty chocolate bar, just the same 

If you like that, you'll like the whey :beer:


----------



## B4PJS

A very quick Light squat session this morning, got up a bit late and had to set up the rack as I have to store it out the way due to space limitations.

LBBS:

10x20kg

10x30kg

3x10x40kg

FS: (Strap method)

10x20kg

Was happier with the strap technique on the front squats than the two other methods, now just need to firm it up and I will be g2g and up the weights. Might do a few extras this evening, but have heavy bench tomorrow, so wanna be in good condition for that. Want to get at least 5x55kg. Will soon be hitting bodyweight on the bench


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning ya'll  car's broke :sad: sunny as fook here again today....sweating my t!ts off already!

took my top off last night on my way to bed...standing speaking to the mrs....IT'S OFFICIAL, top 4 abs are here   altho the seem to have dissapeared today pmsl. mrs pointed it out...so quickly scurried upto the bedroom to have a look....& there they were! so happy chappy ATM.....still loadsa work to do, but apparently im the leanest my mrs has seen me.

due to the car drama's last night...i had a cheat meal (so no cheat tonight) + i didnt have time to fuk about at the shops for food 

so today- (all i've got with me at work)

7am- 200mg DNP, vits etc

10am- 250g chicken, 1 jacket spud, small handfull cashews

12.30- 250g chicken, 1 jacket spud, small handfull cashews

3.30- 250g chicken, 1 jacket spud, small handfull cashews

6pm- train BACK

8pm- 250g steak & green beans

not looking forward to today lol.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all

Chest this morning

Inc db bench

[email protected], [email protected] warm ups

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Flat bench Pin press top half Rom

[email protected]

[email protected]

Racked up 120 couldn't move it lol

[email protected]

[email protected]

Cable flys

[email protected] plates

[email protected]

[email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected]

Chest press machine

[email protected]

[email protected] drop to [email protected] drop [email protected] drop [email protected]

Absolutely ruined after that, chest hurts and I feel mullered. Didn't do any hiit, genuinely dont think I'd have managed more than a minute lol

Been a great week training wise so looking forward to a couple of days off over the weekend. Body feel like it needs it.

Golf tomorrow morning and then off to Hampstead Heath on Sunday for dog walk and swimming in the ponds so will still be active.

Meal 1 - 2 scoops the works, 1 scoop oats, 200ml egg whites


----------



## Laurieloz

B4PJS said:


> A very quick Light squat session this morning, got up a bit late and had to set up the rack as I have to store it out the way due to space limitations.
> 
> LBBS:
> 
> 10x20kg
> 
> 10x30kg
> 
> 3x10x40kg
> 
> FS: (Strap method)
> 
> 10x20kg
> 
> Was happier with the strap technique on the front squats than the two other methods, now just need to firm it up and I will be g2g and up the weights. Might do a few extras this evening, but have heavy bench tomorrow, so wanna be in good condition for that. Want to get at least 5x55kg. Will soon be hitting bodyweight on the bench


Good, sensible training there, Barny. No point doing too much today if you've got a heavy session tomorrow.

*Where's our pals over at I'm Straight this morning. Just silence! :confused1: )


----------



## Laurieloz

JANIKvonD said:


> morning ya'll  car's broke :sad: sunny as fook here again today....sweating my t!ts off already!
> 
> took my top off last night on my way to bed...standing speaking to the mrs....IT'S OFFICIAL, top 4 abs are here   altho the seem to have dissapeared today pmsl. mrs pointed it out...so quickly scurried upto the bedroom to have a look....& there they were! so happy chappy ATM.....still loadsa work to do, but apparently im the leanest my mrs has seen me.
> 
> due to the car drama's last night...i had a cheat meal (so no cheat tonight) + i didnt have time to fuk about at the shops for food
> 
> so today- (all i've got with me at work)
> 
> 7am- 200mg DNP, vits etc
> 
> 10am- 250g chicken, 1 jacket spud, small handfull cashews
> 
> 12.30- 250g chicken, 1 jacket spud, small handfull cashews
> 
> 3.30- 250g chicken, 1 jacket spud, small handfull cashews
> 
> 6pm- train BACK
> 
> 8pm- 250g steak & green beans
> 
> not looking forward to today lol.


Nice little protein snacks there, Janik. Kilo of chicken almost. I haven't had cashew nuts in yonks.


----------



## Laurieloz

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning all
> 
> Chest this morning
> 
> Inc db bench
> 
> [email protected], [email protected] warm ups
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Flat bench Pin press top half Rom
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Racked up 120 couldn't move it lol
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Cable flys
> 
> [email protected] plates
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected]
> 
> Chest press machine
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected] drop to [email protected] drop [email protected] drop [email protected]
> 
> Absolutely ruined after that, chest hurts and I feel mullered. Didn't do any hiit, genuinely dont think I'd have managed more than a minute lol
> 
> Been a great week training wise so looking forward to a couple of days off over the weekend. Body feel like it needs it.
> 
> Golf tomorrow morning and then off to Hampstead Heath on Sunday for dog walk and swimming in the ponds so will still be active.
> 
> Meal 1 - 2 scoops the works, 1 scoop oats, 200ml egg whites


Too right you've trained hard this week, Ben. No wonder your chest is bursting after those reps. You deserve a chill weekend


----------



## JANIKvonD

Laurieloz said:


> Nice little protein snacks there, Janik. Kilo of chicken almost. I haven't had cashew nuts in yonks.


love the cashews!....a small handfull usually turns into half a bag tho :lol:


----------



## B4PJS

Laurieloz said:


> Good, sensible training there, Barny. No point doing too much today if you've got a heavy session tomorrow.
> 
> *Where's our pals over at I'm Straight this morning. Just silence! :confused1: )


Yeah, just wanted to up the volume a bit. Legs feel like jelly this morning though!


----------



## Laurieloz

JANIKvonD said:


> love the cashews!....a small handfull usually turns into half a bag tho :lol:


I'm trusting that they are pure, unsalted cashews.


----------



## Laurieloz

B4PJS said:


> Yeah, just wanted to up the volume a bit. Legs feel like jelly this morning though!


I love doing legs. Extra session for me today as I'm on holiday. Legs and biceps, only lightly though. Don't want to f*ck up my Sat and Sun main training sessions!


----------



## TELBOR

Laurieloz said:


> I'm trusting that they are pure, unsalted cashews.


Probably laced in BBQ sauce knowing him mate


----------



## Ginger Ben

Laurieloz said:


> I'm trusting that they are pure, unsalted cashews.


I'm guessing honey roasted or glazed in sugar knowing him


----------



## JANIKvonD

Laurieloz said:


> I'm trusting that they are pure, unsalted cashews.


yes mate 



R0BLET said:


> Probably laced in BBQ sauce knowing him mate





Ginger Ben said:


> I'm guessing honey roasted or glazed in sugar knowing him


pair o cvnts lol. you were rite about 1 thing tho.......chicken isnt defrosted.....so sent the apprentice to get me a peppered steak & mozarella baguette :lol: fuking huge thing!

so today will be

10am- peppered steak & mozarella baguette (get about 200g steak...massive thing)

12.30- 250g chicken, 1 jacket spud, small handfull cashews

4pm- 250g chicken, small handfull cashews

8pm- 250g steak & green beans


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> yes mate
> 
> pair o cvnts lol. you were rite about 1 thing tho.......chicken isnt defrosted.....so sent the apprentice to get me a peppered steak & mozarella baguette :lol: fuking huge thing!
> 
> so today will be
> 
> 10am- peppered steak & mozarella baguette (get about 200g steak...massive thing)
> 
> 12.30- 250g chicken, 1 jacket spud, small handfull cashews
> 
> 4pm- 250g chicken, small handfull cashews
> 
> 8pm- 250g steak & green beans


FPMSL I want a picornopepperedsteakandmozarellabaguette


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> FPMSL I want a picornopepperedsteakandmozarellabaguette


lol will do


----------



## bluejoanna

Alright campers!

Friday - hoo-bleeding-ray! Its nearly the weekend. Gym was great this morning. Felt really energised by it...

3 minutes treadill, highest incline, 1 minute at 6kph, 1 minute at 10kph and back to 1 minute at 6kph

Then it was three minutes abs, then back on the treadmill as above, then back to abs.

Rinse, repeat for about 40 minutes.

Was hard as, but excellent and felt great afterwards. Got to work and one of my colleagues has just brought me a bowl of granola, fruit, yoghurt, flax seed etc. My first thought was - what no bacon - but man alive it was nice and very filling too. So feel pretty virtuous to boot. Just in time for me to ruin it over the weekend :thumb:

Have yourselves a freaking awesome one x


----------



## Laurieloz

JANIKvonD said:


> yes mate
> 
> pair o cvnts lol. you were rite about 1 thing tho.......chicken isnt defrosted.....so sent the apprentice to get me a peppered steak & mozarella baguette :lol: fuking huge thing!
> 
> so today will be
> 
> 10am- peppered steak & mozarella baguette (get about 200g steak...massive thing)
> 
> 12.30- 250g chicken, 1 jacket spud, small handfull cashews
> 
> 4pm- 250g chicken, small handfull cashews
> 
> 8pm- 250g steak & green beans


Mmmmm nice:tt2:

Lads, eh! They're having a right go at you and your peanut fetishes:drool:


----------



## Laurieloz

After waking up feeling really good, I'm going to do that extra session now. For some reason my legs look massive today and really ready for some serious pressing. So I'm going to that gym right this minute. Gonna max them machines and burst these wheels. Maaaan! I'll be updating my journal thisafterlunch. Hopefully with a personal best on that leg press. Gotta go boys. No time to waste!

Was going to mention this on my journal but it seems everybody is hangin' out with Ben today


----------



## TELBOR

Laurieloz said:


> seems everybody is hangin' out with Ben today


Or the 10 week challenge thread 

LOL

Have a good one mate :beer:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> FPMSL I want a picornopepperedsteakandmozarellabaguette


----------



## JANIKvonD

Was pretty shyte & unsatisfying tbh


----------



## B4PJS

JANIKvonD said:


> View attachment 128553


That's not a baguette you Scottish muppet, that's just a roll! Good size though


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> View attachment 128553


Baguette, pah!

Greggs do a better one 

Is that a new kettle in the background PMSL


----------



## Keeks

@JANIKvonD Stop the bad food talk, you're killing me! :no:


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> View attachment 128553


Baguette...


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Baguette...
> 
> View attachment 128555


  :crying:


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> :crying:


Sorry, its those pesky google images


----------



## Keeks

You great big bunch of meany's! :crying: I have severe baguette cravings now!


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Keeks said:


> You great big bunch of meany's! :crying: I have severe baguette cravings now!


If its any help im having subway for lunch


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> You great big bunch of meany's! :crying: I have severe baguette cravings now!


Me too! And I have a cob shop 50 paces away from my work lol


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> If its any help im having subway for lunch


Probably a 6" one you pussy


----------



## Mr_Morocco

R0BLET said:


> Probably a 6" one you pussy


No chance, footlong with chicken breast and turkey breast with all the salads and southwest sauce :thumb:


----------



## JANIKvonD

haha..its about the size of 4 standard rolls!...didnt know what else to call it pmsl. big roll?


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> No chance, footlong with chicken breast and turkey breast with all the salads and southwest sauce :thumb:


Good lad, gotta love that processed meat


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> haha..its about the size of 4 standard rolls!...didnt know what else to call it pmsl. big roll?


Did look a bit all bread not much steak tbh but I'd still have eaten it in about 3 mins lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mr_Morocco said:


> No chance, footlong with chicken breast and turkey breast with all the salads and southwest sauce :thumb:


Doesn't matter what you have at Subway it all tastes the same from my limited experience. Not been there for years mind you. Quite fancy one now........their cookies are nice


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Did look a bit all bread not much steak tbh but I'd still have eaten it in about 3 mins lol


aye mate it was p!sh, gonna kick up fuk & get a free breakfast pmsl


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> aye mate it was p!sh, gonna kick up fuk & get a free breakfast pmsl


Which you'll have today no doubt


----------



## JANIKvonD

speaking of fat.....clen/tren/t3 just arrived

popped a couple t3 pmsl


----------



## Keeks

Its ok, I'll make myself something nice and tasty when I win the food hamper! 

Big big bunch of meany nastys! :tongue:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Keeks said:


> Its ok, I'll make myself something nice and tasty when I win the food hamper!
> 
> Big big bunch of meany nastys! :tongue:


you'll just spread quark on everything & ruin it


----------



## Keeks

JANIKvonD said:


> you'll just spread quark on everything & ruin it


 mg: :gun_bandana: :death:

:ban:


----------



## Laurieloz

Oooh you're a picky bunch. Especially when it comes to baguettes! 

* My journal's ready fellas, as a temporary distraction


----------



## B4PJS

So just had a lovely steak and glass of malbec for lunch. Paid for by my boss as well


----------



## TELBOR

B4PJS said:


> So just had a lovely steak and glass of malbec for lunch. Paid for by my boss as well


Píssed at work again :lol:


----------



## B4PJS

R0BLET said:



> Píssed at work again :lol:


Standard Operating Procedure mate! Though not recently due to the peds :'(


----------



## JANIKvonD

B4PJS said:


> Standard Operating Procedure mate! Though not recently due to the peds :'(


Aye that livers a cvnt at times


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> Aye that livers a cvnt at times


You have no liver!! DNP melted it out your àrse


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> You have no liver!! DNP melted it out your àrse


jizz is yellow now


----------



## onthebuild

Protein pancakes made with @TheProteinWorks banoffee pie flavour whey. Move aside Gordon fvcking Ramsey :lol:


----------



## Northern Lass

onthebuild said:


> Protein pancakes made with @TheProteinWorks banoffee pie flavour whey. Move aside Gordon fvcking Ramsey :lol:


Looks like haven! I could just eat that right now mmm


----------



## onthebuild

YummyMummy said:


> Looks like haven! I could just eat that right now mmm


I did! And it was pretty amazing I won't lie!


----------



## Keeks

Today has been tough! Everyone has been talking about food, and this for me is the hardest thing through prep......I miss nice food! :crying: And when everyones been discussing and eating food, Ive been tucking into my tuna and loving every morsel and looking forward to scrambled egg whites tomorrow! :lol: However, depending on how things have gone with weigh in tomorrow, a cheat meal may be on the cards tomorrow night :bounce: so not all bad!


----------



## bigmitch69

Diet has been a little off the last couple days. The heat really takes my appetite away. Sunny again today so decided to skip work and take the GFs 3 year old for some swimming lessons.







9.30 100g porridge with a banana and some jam.

10.30 2 eggs on granary toast.

12.30 chicken salad sandwich.

2.30 tuna mayo sandwich.

4.30 banana.

6.00 gym.

8.00 musclefood microwave protein meal.

9.30 havent decided yet.

Legs

Squats 20,14, 12, 10 narrow stance, 10 wide, 8 narrow, 8 wide

Half squats 12, 12, 15(failure)

Leg ext 20, 20, 20

Calf raise 12, 12, 12

From monday i will listing the weights. This week has been hard. Due to time off my body wasnt used to going back. Usually train 5, 3, 1 but now doing higher reps. DOMS all week!! Still from monday! Looking forward to the weekend off. More tanning and some BBQs


----------



## onthebuild

bigmitch69 said:


> Diet has been a little off the last couple days. The heat really takes my appetite away. Sunny again today so decided to skip work and take the GFs 3 year old for some swimming lessons.
> 
> View attachment 128742
> 
> 
> View attachment 128743
> 
> 
> View attachment 128744
> 
> 
> 9.30 100g porridge with a banana and some jam.
> 
> 10.30 2 eggs on granary toast.
> 
> 12.30 chicken salad sandwich.
> 
> 2.30 tuna mayo sandwich.
> 
> 4.30 banana.
> 
> 6.00 gym.
> 
> 8.00 musclefood microwave protein meal.
> 
> 9.30 havent decided yet.
> 
> Legs
> 
> Squats 20,14, 12, 10 narrow stance, 10 wide, 8 narrow, 8 wide
> 
> Half squats 12, 12, 15(failure)
> 
> Leg ext 20, 20, 20
> 
> Calf raise 12, 12, 12
> 
> From monday i will listing the weights. This week has been hard. Due to time off my body wasnt used to going back. Usually train 5, 3, 1 but now doing higher reps. DOMS all week!! Still from monday! Looking forward to the weekend off. More tanning and some BBQs


Them photos are class mate, times like that I bet you don't have a care in the world!


----------



## bigmitch69

onthebuild said:


> Them photos are class mate, times like that I bet you don't have a care in the world!


The campsite with the outdoor pool is a few minutes from my house but when we're there it feels like you're abroad. And the swimming tires the lil 'un out proper


----------



## onthebuild

Carb up (pizza) at work!!


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning peeps....fuk knows wha happened to me yesterday! ended up aww light headed & sh!t lol (from about 2pm till bed time) sweating beyond belief & absolute no energy to do fuk all....honestly horrible. couldnt even face my second chicken meal. decided to have a dirty binge & get a good nights kip in....along with a pile of painkillers cos my head was pounding too. i've also got 2 MAJOR pip's in both quads lol...iv been unwell with pip before & recon this is the root of the problem.

binge was..

-large BOC meal (Mcdees)

-20 chicken nuggets

-large bar of aero mint

-small pack of m&m buiscuits

-pack of walkers pickled onion

-bottle of BARR limeade

couldnt keep my eyes open after that...freezing cold shower then off to bed, woke up this morning absolutly drenched! legs feel better today, as do i! still a bit shyte feeling but way better

missed back last night, so will catch up sunday


----------



## Keeks

Happy Saturday! :bounce:

Done my weigh in and measurements and although a tough week with the weather, been a good week progress wise and am happy. Weight down and measurements coming down too, so getting there now. 

Training as usual this weekend but with a few afternoon snoozes just to catch up on some rest, bad nights sleep last night.

Have a good day all!


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> morning peeps....fuk knows wha happened to me yesterday! ended up aww light headed & sh!t lol (from about 2pm till bed time) sweating beyond belief & absolute no energy to do fuk all....honestly horrible. couldnt even face my second chicken meal. decided to have a dirty binge & get a good nights kip in....along with a pile of painkillers cos my head was pounding too. i've also got 2 MAJOR pip's in both quads lol...iv been unwell with pip before & recon this is the root of the problem.
> 
> binge was..
> 
> -large BOC meal (Mcdees)
> 
> -20 chicken nuggets
> 
> -large bar of aero mint
> 
> -small pack of m&m buiscuits
> 
> -pack of walkers pickled onion
> 
> -bottle of BARR limeade
> 
> couldnt keep my eyes open after that...freezing cold shower then off to bed, woke up this morning absolutly drenched! legs feel better today, as do i! still a bit shyte feeling but way better
> 
> missed back last night, so will catch up sunday


MTFU 

You clown. What you been pinning to get pip? Too much from playing catch up on jabs?

T3 maybe a factor for feeling plop?

And WTF is a BOC from Muccy's??


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> MTFU
> 
> You clown. What you been pinning to get pip? Too much from playing catch up on jabs?
> 
> T3 maybe a factor for feeling plop?
> 
> And WTF is a BOC from Muccy's??


2 ml in each quad....went in perfect, PIP turned up 2 day later. its homebrew test (300mg/ml). gonna do...monday- 1.5ml test, 1ml tren. wed- 1.5ml tren. fri-1.5ml tren. = 450test/400mg trenA

t3 may be a good bet too....took them about lunch time so would tie in.

i think its called 'BCO' (bacon chicken onion) McDees = mcdonalds ya trumpet lol


----------



## faultline

Bacon onion chicken?


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> 2 ml in each quad....went in perfect, PIP turned up 2 day later. its homebrew test (300mg/ml). gonna do...monday- 1.5ml test, 1ml tren. wed- 1.5ml tren. fri-1.5ml tren. = 450test/400mg trenA
> 
> t3 may be a good bet too....took them about lunch time so would tie in.
> 
> i think its called 'BCO' (bacon chicken onion) McDees = mcdonalds ya trumpet lol


Probably the homebrew mate, hope it clears up.

Lol, I know is McDonald's, I call it's Muccy's = Mucky Food 

Mucky;

Adjective

Covered with or consisting of dirt or filth.

Synonyms

filthy - nasty - foul - sordid - squalid - grimy


----------



## JANIKvonD

faultline said:


> Bacon onion chicken?


ffs lads :lol:



THIS! THIS IS WHAT I GOT pmsl


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Legs/Abs and abit of upper back last night, diets not great atm but im seeing small changes


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> Legs/Abs and abit of upper back last night, diets not great atm but im seeing small changes


Bigger changes if diet was better ya fat cûnt!!

:lol:


----------



## Mr_Morocco

R0BLET said:


> Bigger changes if diet was better ya fat cûnt!!
> 
> :lol:


off to make some tuna pasta and a protein shake, seem to be getting some nice cuts atm though


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> off to make some tuna pasta and a protein shake, seem to be getting some nice cuts atm though


Good lad!

I've just got some bits for a BBQ later.... Chicken, steak, sausage and burgers NOM NOM NOM :beer:


----------



## B4PJS

Heavy Bench:

10x20kg

5x40kg

5x50kg

3x5x55kg PB

15x40kg (failure)

Supersetted incline flies, side raises, front raises and ez-bar curls (normal and reverse grip)

Pleased with the PB on the bench :beer: shoulders were knackered afterwards so all good.


----------



## Sharpy76

R0BLET said:


> MTFU
> 
> T3 maybe a factor for feeling plop?





JANIKvonD said:


> t3 may be a good bet too....took them about lunch time so would tie in.


The symptoms you described sounds EXACTLY how i felt today mate.

Think it's the t3 tbh

Did a little bicep blast this morning and i was completely zapped of energy before i started, legs felt like jelly.

Probably is to do with the fact that my carbs have been very low the last couple of day too.

Dominos tonight so i'll be full of beans again


----------



## TELBOR

Sharpy76 said:


> The symptoms you described sounds EXACTLY how i felt today mate.
> 
> Think it's the t3 tbh
> 
> Did a little bicep blast this morning and i was completely zapped of energy before i started, legs felt like jelly.
> 
> Probably is to do with the fact that my carbs have been very low the last couple of day too.
> 
> Dominos tonight so i'll be full of beans again


See, I'm not as daft as you look 

You sod, I could murder a dominos!! BBQ shortly :beer:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Sharpy76 said:


> The symptoms you described sounds EXACTLY how i felt today mate.
> 
> Think it's the t3 tbh
> 
> Did a little bicep blast this morning and i was completely zapped of energy before i started, legs felt like jelly.
> 
> Probably is to do with the fact that my carbs have been very low the last couple of day too.
> 
> Dominos tonight so i'll be full of beans again


Feel much better today (didn't have t3 lol) ill pop a couple tomorrow morning & see if it is them. If it is...hopefully I adjust to it lol


----------



## husky

Hello people- back from my weeks jollies, really enjoyed the break but overdone it on the good food so gonna be double sessions from now till i get back to work, training later on tonight in the garage once its cooler so cant wait to get back into it heavy-hope everyone has been piggin out and stuffing there faces with $hite lol.


----------



## Northern Lass

Hey guys hope your all having a nice weekend, it's going to be cooler tomorrow up north


----------



## biglbs

kEEP PLUGGIN GUYS,anyone trying to beat my weight loss should know I have dropped a further 18lbs since I posted!


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> kEEP PLUGGIN GUYS,anyone trying to beat my weight loss should know I have dropped a further 18lbs since I posted!


I weigh less than your legs pmsl


----------



## husky

morning people-looks like its gonna be another scorcher so i'm hitting the garage soon for todays first session, had a decent breakie so once it settles i'm hitting the squat rack.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

weekend off training for me


----------



## husky

i cannot walk, calf raise machine has killed me, hammys are screaming like a new born, motogp time then abdominal session later tonight once it cooler-enjoy your day people.


----------



## husky

2nd session done- i am knackered, arms and shoulders completely wasted, struggled to get the sodden wet t-shirt off, role on tomorrow, time for a re-feed , then chillaxing.


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning! hope the w.e treated yas well. mine was alright, felt like poo most of it but getting there  no training friday as i was fuked....no training sat/sun as i was far too busy! plenty cals melted off yesterday between clearing out/gutting the kids room, walking dogs, running about play parks & golfing. had a few dirty meals...prob shouldnt have as my guts have been aching ALL w.e + today.

im looking VERY bloated atm...no vainage...no abs, just a watery mess tbh lol  ahwell...we'll get there. legs are still fuked with PIP & my erse is still like a baboons from when i let my mrs do it a few week ago lol. so will hold off on tren until wed (leg day).

today- (lower cal day)

7am- 400mg DNP, 100mg T3, 2g vitC, 2x multiV, zinc, oils...2 strong coffees

10am- 4eggs

12.30- 250g chicken, 30g rice, small handfull cashews

4pm- 250g chicken, 30g rice, small handfull cashews

6pm- back & rear delts

8pm- 350g chicken fanjitas

another toasty one up here! have a good ane


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all, hope a good weekend was had by everybody. I spent Saturday at my Mums as would have been my Dad's birthday so we had some of their friends over for lunch and drinks in the garden which was really good. Had a few beers (low cal ones :lol: ) and plenty of good food.

Sunday the wife and I took the pooch to Hampstead Heath for some swimming and met my mate who lives up in London where we used to live. Was great fun swimming with the dog and generally messing about in the sun. Busy as buggery up there but is such a big place it didn't feel over crowded except by the swimming ponds which were crazy busy.

No gym this morning, set my alarm for 6 but turned it off and slept in until 8, so a solid 11 hours sleep after a very tiring weekend. Will head to gym later around 4:30 and hit back and some HIIT if I can squeeze it in.

Started ECA again today after a week off all stims, including tea and coffee (was drinking decaf). Feeling a nice buzz off that already :lol:

Have a good day all.

Edit - Meal 1 - 100g smoked mackerel with 3 fried eggs - 0 carbs


----------



## bluejoanna

Taken from journal...Morning!

Another el scorchio day beckons. Sat at my desk, perspiring quietly. Tights have already been chucked and frankly I am beginning to think that a bikini to work day should be compulsory when it is over 25 and there is no air con!

Had a great weekend. Me and the husband (eeek - weird - I am sooooooooooo NOT married...in my head) had a quiet one. Lots of @biglbs style cardio - the poor sod is knackered! Sorry - TMI!

Training today was the "boring" trainer - not so boring today - made me sweat badly. Even swore at him as it was squat central with db for every exercise. My shoulders are killing me. If my arms and @rse are not as firm as a firm thing for my party on Saturday I will proper throw my dolly out of the pram!! We also finished with some HIIT on the treadmill. 12 minutes of sweaty sprints. Got up to 17kph, could possibly have gone up to 17.5, but was getting nervy about falling off.....

Have a grand one x


----------



## TELBOR

bluejoanna said:


> Taken from journal...Morning!
> 
> Another el scorchio day beckons. Sat at my desk, perspiring quietly. Tights have already been chucked and frankly I am beginning to think that a bikini to work day should be compulsory when it is over 25 and there is no air con!
> 
> Had a great weekend. Me and the husband (eeek - weird - I am sooooooooooo NOT married...in my head) had a quiet one. Lots of @biglbs style cardio - the poor sod is knackered! Sorry - TMI!
> 
> Training today was the "boring" trainer - not so boring today - made me sweat badly. Even swore at him as it was squat central with db for every exercise. My shoulders are killing me. If my arms and @rse are not as firm as a firm thing for my party on Saturday I will proper throw my dolly out of the pram!! We also finished with some HIIT on the treadmill. 12 minutes of sweaty sprints. Got up to 17kph, could possibly have gone up to 17.5, but was getting nervy about falling off.....
> 
> Have a grand one x


All i read was Bikini at work :devil2:


----------



## B4PJS

So, the start of week 5! Generally so far gains have been good, averaged about a kilo a week so far. Training iver the weekend took a nosedive after my bench session on Saturday. The heat really sapped my appetite and so have not eaten enough this weekend and felt it this morning  Didn't do my light deadlift session yesterday, and got up early this morning to do my heavy squats, but was too tired to do it justice so went back to bed for an hour. Will eat plenty today as nice and cool in the office and get on them this evening...


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> All i read was Bikini at work :devil2:


There was more?? :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

B4PJS said:


> So, the start of week 5! Generally so far gains have been good, averaged about a kilo a week so far. Training iver the weekend took a nosedive after my bench session on Saturday. The heat really sapped my appetite and so have not eaten enough this weekend and felt it this morning  Didn't do my light deadlift session yesterday, and got up early this morning to do my heavy squats, but was too tired to do it justice so went back to bed for an hour. Will eat plenty today as nice and cool in the office and get on them this evening...


Got to keep on cracking on mate, it's those sessions you can't be ar5ed with that make the difference when you do them.

Says he who skipped the gym this morning and layed in :lol:

However I am also going to make it up this afternoon like you so all is good! :thumb:


----------



## B4PJS

Ginger Ben said:


> Got to keep on cracking on mate, it's those sessions you can't be ar5ed with that make the difference when you do them.
> 
> Says he who skipped the gym this morning and layed in :lol:
> 
> However I am also going to make it up this afternoon like you so all is good! :thumb:


Tell me about it. I would usually have just gone ahead and done it, but thought it would actually be a bit too dangerous this morning :lol: I always make sure I do the heavy sessions, but as I also have light sessions of each, I don't mind sacking them off as much


----------



## husky

Morning everyone- alot cooler here at the moment so i'm going to make the most of it and get my am session done and out the way- finding it great motivation reading everyone progress and updates.


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> All i read was Bikini at work :devil2:





Ginger Ben said:


> There was more?? :lol:


she said she's been [email protected] all w.e.....fuk the bikini :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> she said she's been [email protected] all w.e.....fuk the bikini :lol:


Yeah saw that, chose to ignore it


----------



## Northern Lass

Do the week 5 pictures need to be in by Sunday?


----------



## TELBOR

Suppose I best give a mini update,

Mirror wise... plop 

Diet wise... 90% clean 

Cock wise ... small 

Weekend... pretty good, kids, friends and family plus the sun 

Work wise... tossing it off this afternoon to pick a hire car up until we see what the crack is with mine 

Food today;

Meal 1 - 200g Shredded Wheat with strawberries, 400ml Egg whites, 50g Whey - About 1500 cals with milk 

Rest of day, chicken, Spuds, pasta, Shakes, more chicken, more pasta.

Sleep is plop, crappy humidity! Even pre sleep sex doesn't send me off 

Anyway, that's my update.

:beer:


----------



## Jay.32

has anyone thrown the towel in yet??


----------



## bluejoanna

JANIKvonD said:


> she said she's been [email protected] all w.e.....fuk the bikini :lol:


Trust you Janny! It forms part of my training plan


----------



## TELBOR

YummyMummy said:


> Do the week 5 pictures need to be in by Sunday?


Phew, photoshop course ends Friday


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Yeah saw that, chose to ignore it


gays normally do 



YummyMummy said:


> Do the week 5 pictures need to be in by Sunday?


yes 



Jay.32 said:


> has anyone thrown the towel in yet??


 @Milky @Anabolic

as far as i know....they've not said officially....im just presuming as they havent taken part pmsl


----------



## JANIKvonD

bluejoanna said:


> Trust you Janny! It forms part of my training plan


has @biglbs been seeing plenty action recently then?! i better go catch up with the dirty fekers journo


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Phew, photoshop course ends Friday


tbh..im a watery mess atm so prob shoulda dragged the DNP out past this 5week point...for the dramatic change on the last pics lol.

i still look the same atm :huh:


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> tbh..im a watery mess atm so prob shoulda dragged the DNP out past this 5week point...for the dramatic change on the last pics lol.
> 
> i still look the same atm :huh:


All about the dramatic pics, i'll black and white mine with flames in the background for added effect 

I know I can drop BF quickly going high fat, zero/low carb with cardio. So i will do that last 3 weeks, size will always be my issue so growing will always be at the forefront of my mind ATM.


----------



## biglbs

JANIKvonD said:


> has @biglbs been seeing plenty action recently then?! i better go catch up with the dirty fekers journo


Mate I have seen 252,000 cals (72lbs)worth of action and in my honest opinion,nothing comes(no pun)near fasted Biglbs style cardio over a couple of days.....I realy mean that too....all volunteers considered!


----------



## bigmitch69

Spent the weekend sunbathing, swimming and eating BBQ food. All the hot weather drained me so I've slept in today.

Brekkie in a minute then going to the butchers to get some steak for lunch and some lamb for tea.

Will be training chest, shoulders and triceps this afternoon.

Hope everyone has a good week


----------



## Jay.32

bigmitch69 said:


> Spent the weekend sunbathing, swimming and eating BBQ food. All the hot weather drained me so I've slept in today.
> 
> Brekkie in a minute then going to the butchers to get some steak for lunch and some lamb for tea.
> 
> Will be training chest, shoulders and triceps this afternoon.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good week


no work today fella?


----------



## bigmitch69

Jay.32 said:


> no work today fella?


Decided to have another day off. I'll make some calls later to see how things are going but its not rushed at the moment so im taking it easy.


----------



## Jay.32

bigmitch69 said:


> Decided to have another day off. I'll make some calls later to see how things are going but its not rushed at the moment so im taking it easy.


its tuff at the top then lol


----------



## bigmitch69

Jay.32 said:


> its tuff at the top then lol


Lots of days off, long sleep ins, chilling in the sun..........yeah it's gruelling mate. The only thing keeping me going is that I'll be on holiday in 6 weeks :beer:


----------



## Jay.32

bigmitch69 said:


> Lots of days off, long sleep ins, chilling in the sun..........yeah it's gruelling mate. The only thing keeping me going is that I'll be on holiday in 6 weeks :beer:


keeping you going... you have to wait 6 weeks, you poor thing. If you need a chat give me a bell :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

bigmitch69 said:


> Lots of days off, long sleep ins, chilling in the sun..........yeah it's gruelling mate. The only thing keeping me going is that I'll be on holiday in 6 weeks :beer:


Sounds like you're on bloody holiday now pmsl


----------



## bigmitch69

Ginger Ben said:


> Sounds like you're on bloody holiday now pmsl


The weather being like it is, it is like being on holiday but with all my home comforts


----------



## bigmitch69

Jay.32 said:


> keeping you going... you have to wait 6 weeks, you poor thing. If you need a chat give me a bell :lol:


I know.......6 weeks........I don't know how I'll cope keeping the excitement in for so long!! I'll PM ya if I need some support. Thanks mate.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Finding hunger easy to ignore today as I'm so bloody hot I have zero appetite! Only had lunch because I have to lol. Think ECA is helping too but is deffo making heat worse.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Finding hunger easy to ignore today as I'm so bloody hot I have zero appetite! Only had lunch because I have to lol. Think ECA is helping too but is deffo making heat worse.


i find ECA brilliant for supressing appetite mate! im the same with food today.....so far.....iv had a handfull of cashews pmsl. eating half a roast chicken tonight now & ill have some eggs & bacon before bed


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> i find ECA brilliant for supressing appetite mate! im the same with food today.....so far.....iv had a handfull of cashews pmsl. eating half a roast chicken tonight now & ill have some eggs & bacon before bed


It is great mate, feel really switched on too, done loads of work today lol. Maybe I should take it every day haha


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> It is great mate, feel really switched on too, done loads of work today lol. Maybe I should take it every day haha


lol, im deciding wether or not to pin a ml of trenA tonight into a sore site pmsl.....no idea what PIP is supposed to be like on it. considering .5ml ED injections too


----------



## Zara-Leoni

JANIKvonD said:


> i find ECA brilliant for supressing appetite mate! im the same with food today.....so far.....iv had a handfull of cashews pmsl. eating half a roast chicken tonight now & ill have some eggs & bacon before bed


Lord this thread has loads in it! Just realised lol!

Gonnae tag me if I miss owt important....


----------



## JANIKvonD

Zara-Leoni said:


> Lord this thread has loads in it! Just realised lol!
> 
> Gonnae tag me if I miss owt important....


lol, it's 95% of us just slavering a load o p!sh tbh. half way point pics are to be done this w.e....so ill make sure you're tagged in to have a gander


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> lol, im deciding wether or not to pin a ml of trenA tonight into a sore site pmsl.....no idea what PIP is supposed to be like on it. considering .5ml ED injections too


Why not use a site that isn't sore..... :lol:

0.5ml jabs are perfect for pecs mate, stab it in there, right above your heart  lol


----------



## Zara-Leoni

JANIKvonD said:


> lol, it's 95% of us just slavering a load o p!sh tbh. half way point pics are to be done this w.e....so ill make sure you're tagged in to have a gander


Coolio, cheers ears


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Why not use a site that isn't sore..... :lol:
> 
> 0.5ml jabs are perfect for pecs mate, stab it in there, right above your heart  lol


iv only got blues & greens lol.....really dont want to fuk another site


----------



## Northern Lass

JANIKvonD said:


> iv only got blues & greens lol.....really dont want to fuk another site


Your bottom?


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> iv only got blues & greens lol.....really dont want to fuk another site


1" blues are fine. Just put it in thickest part of pec and maybe not all the way in


----------



## Ginger Ben

Evening folks

Got my back session in this afternoon as planned. Gym was packed with bicep boys but were a few proper units in there as well. Only one or two actually in shape though, the others just looking big and watery/fat.

Wide grip pull ups

[email protected]

[email protected]+15

[email protected]+15 got an extra one from somewhere

[email protected]+15 drop set [email protected]

[email protected]

Wide hammer grip pull downs

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] stack, rest paused last 3

[email protected] drop [email protected] drop [email protected] drop [email protected]

[email protected] drop [email protected] drop [email protected] drop [email protected]

T bar rows close hammer grip

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] drop [email protected] drop [email protected] drop [email protected]

All mega strict and slow

Wide grip pull down machine

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Again all slow and strict

HIIT 10 mins xtrainer level 16.

Absolutely shagged after that, sweating doesn't come close to an accurate description lol @MuscleFood beef mince bolognaise for dinner, no pasta...boo!!!


----------



## B4PJS

Heavy Squat Day

LBBS:

10x20kg

10x40kg

5x60kg

5x70kg

3x5x80kg

That was all I had the energy for today. PB though again


----------



## Ginger Ben

B4PJS said:


> Heavy Squat Day
> 
> LBBS:
> 
> 10x20kg
> 
> 10x40kg
> 
> 5x60kg
> 
> 5x70kg
> 
> 3x5x80kg
> 
> That was all I had the energy for today. PB though again


Can't ask for more than pbs in a session mate good work!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Stuck 1.2ml into my erse.....FUK ME it was stingy going in pmsl. What a workout tho! Never sweated so much in my life!!


----------



## bigmitch69

*Diet*

12:00 100g porridge with 2 bananas and a protein shake.



4.30 325g rib eye steak, medium jacket spud with cheese and coleslaw.



5.45 Gym

7.00 protein shake.

8.45 (and only 3/4 of the way through). 14" Morrison pizza with tin of tuna, 150g prawns and extra cheese.





Protein shake before bed. Early night tonight as actually got to be on a job at 8.10am tomorrow. So will have to get up at 7.30am!! Not happy about that at all. But may squeeze in an hour kip after lunch 

*Chest/Shoulders/Triceps*

Flat bench.

40 x 10

60 x 6

80 x 6

100 x 6 still feeling weak after my lay off.

60 x 20

Seated DB Shoulderpress.

Warm up.

25 x 10

25 x 10

25 x 10

Incline flies.

15 x 10

15 x 10

15 x 10 slow negatives and a pause.

DB Tricep ext.

Warm up.

15 x 15

15 x 10

15 x 6 no rest in between arms or sets.

One arm reverse Tricep push down.

10 x 10

10 x 10

10 x 10 last 2 reps had to be cheated.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

fvck is it 5 week pics this w.e...i better start training and eating


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all, half way is nearly here!

Fasted cardio and core this morning

35 mins on x trainer hill climb programme. 500 cals gone 

Core - loads of different things to the point of ab agony lol.

Weight has dropped to 200lbs exactly so that's good as was 203 last week 

Gotta love eca lol


----------



## TELBOR

C&P

Morning all,

Lovely day again. Early night last night, still pants sleep though even with a load of zma 

Anyway, cracked a good back session out. Lots of slow and squeezed reps.

Back

Db Row

12x20kg

12x30kg

10x40kg

8x50kg

12x15kg

Lat Pull Downs

12x50kg

10x65kg

8x72.5kg

12x35kg - underhand grip

Close Grip Pulley Row

12x42.5kg

12x50kg

12x57.5kg

10x65kg

12x35kg

T Bar Row Machine

3 Sets of 10 @40kg

Pullover Machine

12x45kg

12x52.5kg

10x60kg

15x35kg

Bicep and Forearm work.

I think I have carpel tunnel, that's my diagnosis anyway lol

Have fun


----------



## bluejoanna

Morning. How hot was it last night? I was awake for long periods thinking about business, party, honeymoon etc. So much on I am struggling to see the wood for the tree's at the moment. Still, no pain no gain. I will take some pics this weekend for the 10 week challenge, there is honestly no difference in my appearance (not just saying that), but I will be tanned as having a fake one on Thursday night. So at least I can look fat and brown!

Gym was good this morning - a full on Kettle Bell session. Once again heavy on the squats and OHP, but all good. There was also a lot of pelvic bridges as well today - always feels good as you cannot help but look all flat stomached in that position! I moaned - told the trainer he was a [email protected] (all in a good way!), so generally a pretty decent session. Food last night was good too. Steamed fish with a curried rataouille with a bit of rice (left overs for lunch today)..

Feeling good, nervous, excited etc. Life is sweet. Have a great one x


----------



## bluejoanna

Ginger Ben said:


> Evening folks
> 
> Absolutely shagged after that, sweating doesn't come close to an accurate description lol @MuscleFood beef mince bolognaise for dinner, *no pasta*...boo!!!


 :thumbdown: Bol with no spag makes Ginger Ben very sad. Made me cry to read it....x


----------



## Ginger Ben

bluejoanna said:


> :thumbdown: Bol with no spag makes Ginger Ben very sad. Made me cry to read it....x


Was still really nice but It's just not the same is it....


----------



## bluejoanna

Ginger Ben said:


> Was still really nice but It's just not the same is it....


If it was smothered in Parmesan and if you had a hunk of garlic bread too, that would be passable........I have to shut up now....Is it wrong to want spag bol for breakfast???


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning folkers  rough night last night....wee man was up for a moan about 2am..fuk me he can scream for a while :lol: other than that...it was very very sweaty & uneasy. still feeling quite well rested today though....so lets get on with it  lovely day here...again, getting fukin sick of it now tbh lol. was thinking today how much i cant wait for winter  deffo a winter man.....actually my fav season is autumn. anyway...enough random slavering

today-

7am- 400mg DNP, 2g vit C, 2x multiV, zinc, oils....1/3 of a punnet of grapes

8am- tub quark with banana flav drops.....how long does it go in the micro again @Keeks?

10am- 250g chicken, 1jacket spud, some cashews

12.30- 250g chicken, 1jacket spud, some cashews

3.30- 250g chicken, 1jacket spud, some cashews

7pm- 4egg omellete.

*LAST DAY OF DNP* yeeeehaaaaaa :cowboy:  :thumb: sweating like fuk already...but at least i've only to struggle threw 1 day...will still be feeling it tomorrow & thurs, but nothing like the usual! 

pinned my first ever trenA last night (120mg) pre w/o & it seemed to give me a wee kick up the erse...still weak tho pmsl. all i had yesterday to eat uptil PWO was a handfull of cashews. also cars still fuked...so went to the shyte gym at the top of my road with no free weights

back & rear delts

wide lat pulldown-

60kg x 20

70kg x 15

80kg x 10

95kg (stack) x 8

dropset..

stack x failure

3/4 x failure

1/2 x failure

1/4 x failure

rear delt flys (single arm/cables/bentover)

10kg x 12

10kg x 12

10kg x failure

superset with rope curls-

3sets 35kg x failure

straight arm lateral pushdowns-

25kg x 15

30kg x 15

35kg x 12

30kg x failure > 15kg x failure

superset with rope curls-

3sets 35kg x failure

hammer rows (cable)-

80kg x 15

95kg (stack) x 8

dropset..

95kg x failure

3/4 x failure

1/2 x failure

1/4 x failure

superset with face pulls-

35kg x failure

45kg x failure

55kg x failure

55kg x failure

done. never sweated so much in my life!....was fekin horrible tbh lol, but a good sesh.

have a good ane


----------



## tamara

I'm going to do my 5 week pics on Saturday morning as Sunday is a bad day to have pictures done. It's my cheat day and my massive roast dinner day.


----------



## JANIKvonD

tamara said:


> I'm going to do my 5 week pics on Saturday morning as Sunday is a bad day to have pictures done. It's my cheat day and my massive roast dinner day.


i usually find i look better after a good carb binge


----------



## tamara

JANIKvonD said:


> i usually find i look better after a good carb binge


I'm sort of doing this diet thing called carb nite solution, when I first started I had to do 9 days in a row not eating more than 30g a carbs a day then the 9th day I started normal then ate loads of carbs! Feel good after it and sleepy but a bit bloated but it goes down the next day. Now it's every 7 days and carb day is Sunday, cooked dinner day, loads of roasties 2 massive f.uck off Yorkshire puddings!


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> i usually find i look better after a good carb binge


X2 ...... For about 6 mins


----------



## Ginger Ben

bluejoanna said:


> If it was smothered in Parmesan and if you had a hunk of garlic bread too, that would be passable........I have to shut up now....Is it wrong to want spag bol for breakfast???


I had neither of those lovely things sadly :crying:

Was just minced beef, loads of veggies and some herbs etc.

Not at all, I could eat it anytime lol


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Im loving sweet potato chips atm, sliced thin with EVOO,garlic,chilli and thyme and then under the grill..lovely stuff


----------



## JANIKvonD

tamara said:


> I'm sort of doing this diet thing called carb nite solution, when I first started I had to do 9 days in a row not eating more than 30g a carbs a day then the 9th day I started normal then ate loads of carbs! Feel good after it and sleepy but a bit bloated but it goes down the next day. Now it's every 7 days and carb day is Sunday, cooked dinner day, loads of roasties 2 massive f.uck off Yorkshire puddings!


sounds like a CKD (cyclic keto diet)....iv had great result in the past with this. altho my 'carb up day' was a full blown skip load of shyte lol. good stuff. i had a roast chicken with roasters mash & yorkshires last night  just saying



R0BLET said:


> X2 ...... For about 6 mins


u looked good for 6 mins?...picsorrobstilllooksshyte


----------



## tamara

Forgot to say as well that yesterday whilst doing my 7th day of insanity I done my first proper press up so quite happy with that!


----------



## Ginger Ben

@R0BLET in his first comp


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> @R0BLET in his first comp


I wish I looked that good!!


----------



## eezy1

Ginger Ben said:


> @R0BLET in his first comp


lmfao brilliant


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> @R0BLET in his first comp


lmfao! watched that a few times over....brilliant


----------



## Keeks

@JANIKvonD What you talking about you crazy mo fo?? If you're having a tub of quark with flavdrops, don't micro that, just eat it.

Now if you mix some quark with egg/whites, some whey, then micro that, that makes a nice dish, micro for about a min if you want an oozing middle, or longer if not, blooming delightful.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Keeks said:


> @JANIKvonD What you talking about you crazy mo fo?? If you're having a tub of quark with flavdrops, don't micro that, just eat it.
> 
> Now if you mix some quark with egg/whites, some whey, then micro that, that makes a nice dish, micro for about a min if you want an oozing middle, or longer if not, blooming delightful.


yeh i just ate it with the flavdrops....was tesco quark & very heavy/dry'ish, still tasted braw tho. how many egg whites per 250g tub do u use?


----------



## Keeks

JANIKvonD said:


> yeh i just ate it with the flavdrops....was tesco quark & very heavy/dry'ish, still tasted braw tho. how many egg whites per 250g tub do u use?


Sorry, but what's braw? Quark fail there though, tesco quark is rank, add a little water or milk to soften it.

Maybe one full egg, one or two whites, half tub of quark, half scoop of whey, mix together and micro. But experiment, see how you like it.


----------



## eezy1

only quark worth eating is morri`s or sainburys. i found the same with tescos stuff. just way too heavy and the consistency is all wrong. same with asdas


----------



## TELBOR

eezy1 said:


> only quark worth eating is morri`s or sainburys. i found the same with tescos stuff. just way too heavy and the consistency is all wrong. same with asdas


Agreed.

Changed the AVI, too dark :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Keeks said:


> Sorry, but what's braw? Quark fail there though, tesco quark is rank, add a little water or milk to soften it.
> 
> Maybe one full egg, one or two whites, half tub of quark, half scoop of whey, mix together and micro. But experiment, see how you like it.





eezy1 said:


> only quark worth eating is morri`s or sainburys. i found the same with tescos stuff. just way too heavy and the consistency is all wrong. same with asdas


braw = good

gonna nip to morrisons tonight & grab some stuff....migth attempt a cheesecake


----------



## JANIKvonD

whats a goood icing sugar substitute?


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> braw = good
> 
> gonna nip to morrisons tonight & grab some stuff....migth attempt a cheesecake


Need to add a bit of gelatine to quark to make cheesecake imo, too runny otherwise. Actually that might be a better use for the tesco stuff - without gelatine


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> whats a goood icing sugar substitute?


Stevia if you just want to sweeten it


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Need to add a bit of gelatine to quark to make cheesecake imo, too runny otherwise. Actually that might be a better use for the tesco stuff - without gelatine


gonna use gelatine mate & melt it in lemon juice.


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> gonna use gelatine mate & melt it in lemon juice.


Kinky bastard!


----------



## JANIKvonD

might just use icing sugar anyway....just 100g.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Feeling like road kill today, no energy, no ability to concentrate and hungry/tired/weak (switching from one to the other)

Necked a second ECA just now and had a special k cereal bar! Whoop living the dream at 90 cals a bar :lol:

Hopefully eca will perk me up a bit.

Meal 2 was good - 300g @MuscleFood veal stirfry with 125g mexican rice and a pile of sprouting broccoli.

Next meal will probably be a shake and some nuts towards 4pm.

Meal 4 is muscle food diced turkey breast made in to kebabs with peppers and onions, marinated in something nice and grilled with other half of rice and more veg.

Meal 5 - shake before bed probably

Diet been hard today which is odd as yesterday I breezed it and felt really good all day. Today I've felt like sh1t all day :confused1:


----------



## tamara

I've just had a Neapolitan choc ice, Bollox!! Was nice though


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Feeling like road kill today, no energy, no ability to concentrate and hungry/tired/weak (switching from one to the other)
> 
> Necked a second ECA just now and had a special k cereal bar! Whoop living the dream at 90 cals a bar :lol:
> 
> Hopefully eca will perk me up a bit.
> 
> Meal 2 was good - 300g @MuscleFood veal stirfry with 125g mexican rice and a pile of sprouting broccoli.
> 
> Next meal will probably be a shake and some nuts towards 4pm.
> 
> Meal 4 is muscle food diced turkey breast made in to kebabs with peppers and onions, marinated in something nice and grilled with other half of rice and more veg.
> 
> Meal 5 - shake before bed probably
> 
> Diet been hard today which is odd as yesterday I breezed it and felt really good all day. Today I've felt like sh1t all day :confused1:


I'm forcing food down today, can't eat! so i'm picking my way through a jar of PB 

Oh, had an ice lolly at lunch - what a rebel!!! :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

tamara said:


> I've just had a Neapolitan choc ice, Bollox!! Was nice though





R0BLET said:


> I'm forcing food down today, can't eat! so i'm picking my way through a jar of PB
> 
> Oh, had an ice lolly at lunch - what a rebel!!! :lol:


Pair o bastards! I've got a Magnum Infinity in the freezer, been trying to ignore it for two weeks lol. I will remain strong!! :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

sounds like ur due a dirty meal benjy 

iv not had a choc ice in years!!

fuk u rob.

...im starving today as well! way to push anoter jacket spud & chicken down....the spuds REALLY do help me, fill me up & are nice n starchy/heavy. will have a milky super strong coffe while im at it too


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> sounds like ur due a dirty meal benjy
> 
> iv not had a choc ice in years!!
> 
> fuk u rob.
> 
> ...im starving today as well! way to push anoter jacket spud & chicken down....the spuds REALLY do help me, fill me up & are nice n starchy/heavy. will have a milky super strong coffe while im at it too


Lol I do mate, but was trying to space out 4x500 calorie meals today to get to my 2000 target by the end of the day. Problem is I find I'm much hungrier in the morning/afternoon and not so bad in the evening - can happily not eat after 7pm for example. Will have a shake and a protein flapjack and a bit of fruit at 4pm, this diet coke will see me through until then lol.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Pair o bastards! I've got a Magnum Infinity in the freezer, been trying to ignore it for two weeks lol. I will remain strong!! :lol:


Mate you'll sweat that out with your evening sh1t 

I had a magnum last night, They don't count in this weather :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Mate you'll sweat that out with your evening sh1t
> 
> I had a magnum last night, They don't count in this weather :lol:


Might have it tomorrow


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Might have it tomorrow


Tonight then? :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Tonight then? :lol:


Fvck you trying to sabotage my diet the week that update pictures are due in!! :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Fvck you trying to sabotage my diet the week that update pictures are due in!! :lol:


I'm going to go mad on the soreen friday and saturday


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol I do mate, but was trying to space out 4x500 calorie meals today to get to my 2000 target by the end of the day. Problem is I find I'm much hungrier in the morning/afternoon and not so bad in the evening - can happily not eat after 7pm for example. Will have a shake and a protein flapjack and a bit of fruit at 4pm, this diet coke will see me through until then lol.


im the other way bout mate, can go until lunch time easily with nothing.....as soon as i walk in my fron door after work....im struggling rite to the minute i goto bed lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

well.....im struggling a bit now lol, sweats been p!shing off me all day & energy has just took a big kick in the teeth! only thing keeping me chirpy is the fact i know im done with the DNP!!! yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaasssssss!!!!!!

in other news.....the fukin fat yard man said "you're arms arnt looking as big" fuking c.uuuuuuntttt sorta tried to tense a pit for some veinage.....but no....too watery atm for veins pmsl...fail.

gonna be a good changing week i hope!....by the time the w.e's here ill have dried out a touch.....by the end of this challenge....ill be baw deep in tren cant wait now.

ALSO...booked a week off (19th-23rd aug)....then realised it was the last week of comp so it was swiftly changed


----------



## Keeks

Urgh!!!!!!!! :cursing: But by the look of things, dont think I'm the only one struggling at the minute with this weather/training and diet.

Feeling hot, uncomfortable and knackered right now, I love the sun but it does make prep even more of an ass than it actually is. Anyway, the days and weeks are flying by and nearly half way through this challenge so we're getting there aren't we?! And we should have nice bronzy's for our half way pics! :thumbup1:


----------



## onthebuild

Down from 14.10 to bang in 13 stone. It's taken about 10-11 weeks I believe. Hopefully lose another half a stone or so by the end of this challenge but If so I expect to be ripped to shreds!

In other news just burnt my hand taking a lamb skewer out of the grill for tomorrow's lunch! Fvcking idiot!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

onthebuild said:


> Down from 14.10 to bang in 13 stone. It's taken about 10-11 weeks I believe. Hopefully lose another half a stone or so by the end of this challenge but If so I expect to be ripped to shreds!
> 
> In other news just burnt my hand taking a lamb skewer out of the grill for tomorrow's lunch! Fvcking idiot!!


Good work mate, the weight loss I mean not the burnt hand....

Amazing how much has to come off before getting nicely lean isn't it. I'm worried I'm going to be about 12 stone by the time abs are out lol.

I will then be starting a big cycle lol


----------



## onthebuild

Ginger Ben said:


> Good work mate, the weight loss I mean not the burnt hand....
> 
> Amazing how much has to come off before getting nicely lean isn't it. I'm worried I'm going to be about 12 stone by the time abs are out lol.
> 
> I will then be starting a big cycle lol


Same mate, but hoping I can add about6-8lbs lean tissue per cycle, so after this cut it'll be lean bulking time again, so hopefully get back up to 14 stone but a hell of a lot bigger and leaner!


----------



## JANIKvonD

onthebuild said:


> Down from 14.10 to bang in 13 stone. It's taken about 10-11 weeks I believe. Hopefully lose another half a stone or so by the end of this challenge but If so I expect to be ripped to shreds!
> 
> In other news just burnt my hand taking a lamb skewer out of the grill for tomorrow's lunch! Fvcking idiot!!





Ginger Ben said:


> Good work mate, the weight loss I mean not the burnt hand....
> 
> Amazing how much has to come off before getting nicely lean isn't it. I'm worried I'm going to be about 12 stone by the time abs are out lol.
> 
> I will then be starting a big cycle lol





onthebuild said:


> Same mate, but hoping I can add about6-8lbs lean tissue per cycle, so after this cut it'll be lean bulking time again, so hopefully get back up to 14 stone but a hell of a lot bigger and leaner!


im gonna keep cutting beyond this challenge. cant see me getting full abs within the 10 weeks tbh.....but we'll see!

@onthebuild .....did yours just pop all of a sudden....or did they creep in bit by bit very slowly?


----------



## JANIKvonD

NO MORE DNP!!! :thumb: :bounce: :beer:  :thumbup1: :w00t: ......last night was the sweatiest night of my life...fact. up & down threw the night totally drenched.....its been fun DNP.....but u can take yourself to fuk. im VERY watery & bloated atm...veins all faded...looking tiny...fuk this game :lol:

ANYWAY!...clen starts tomorrow (150mg/100mg t3) 2days on/2off. hopefully get some water dropped before the 5week pics....altho i dont mind if i still look shyte 

today-

10am- half a whole chicken, 1/2 tub of coleslaw

12.30- tub of quark, pack of sugar free jelly

4pm- half a whole chicken, 1/2 tub of coleslaw

6pm- train chest/delts/abs

8pm- 350g chicken fanjitas


----------



## Sharpy76

Glad i'm not the only one then!

I was a sweaty mess doing cardio this morning, no air whatsoever i even had my gay usb fan on my bike pointing in my face and NOTHING, not a fvcking thing:lol:

I'll be taking pics Friday because my friends 30th on Saturday and i'm fully expecting a blow out. So Sunday i'll be recovering and feeling sorry for myself, probably elbow in dominos and ben & jerrys.

Every cloud.....


----------



## JANIKvonD

Sharpy76 said:


> Glad i'm not the only one then!
> 
> I was a sweaty mess doing cardio this morning, no air whatsoever i even had my gay usb fan on my bike pointing in my face and NOTHING, not a fvcking thing:lol:
> 
> I'll be taking pics Friday because my friends 30th on Saturday and i'm fully expecting a blow out. So Sunday i'll be recovering and feeling sorry for myself, probably elbow in dominos and ben & jerrys.
> 
> Every cloud.....


iv been putting off bevying (drinking) due to DNP.....i recon i might be due a good p!shup this w.e too  we'll see


----------



## bluejoanna

Morning all - Once again, sweaty, sweaty night. Could not sleep last night at all - was awake v v early and then zombie like at the gym this morning.

The trainer decided that cardio was the name of the game today (WTF in this heat??). We did HIIT on the treadmill and then squats, dips, press ups, Plank (low to high), burpees, mountain climbers to name but a few. Got sweat in my eye again!

Food last night was pork fillet, brown pasta and veg. Left overs for lunch today. Its my last day in the office for a few days which is nice, but busy as hell. Still, keeps me on my toes. I am still planning to go and do early gym sessions tomorrow and Friday...

Have a good one x


----------



## Ginger Ben

Afternoon all, sh1t got real this morning. Delts and calves and HIIT!

Standing barbell OHP strict form

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] - should have got a couple more but fvcked up the second rep on negative so put me off balance

[email protected]

Strict DB Lat Raies

[email protected]

[email protected]

11+7 partial [email protected]

Cheat rep positive - slow negative - [email protected], [email protected]

Rear Delt Cable Raises

[email protected] plates

[email protected]

[email protected]

Face Pulls

[email protected] plates

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] - stack

Straight bar front raises

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Smith Upright row, wide grip

[email protected] on bar

[email protected] on

[email protected] on

[email protected] on drop set to [email protected] on

Standing smith calf raises

[email protected] on

[email protected] on

[email protected] on

[email protected] on drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected]

Calf Press Machine - toe press sort of thing

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

HIIT - 10 mins at level 16 on XT balls out pace on hardest part and catching breath on easier bit

Totally fooked after that!


----------



## onthebuild

JANIKvonD said:


> im gonna keep cutting beyond this challenge. cant see me getting full abs within the 10 weeks tbh.....but we'll see!
> 
> @onthebuild .....did yours just pop all of a sudden....or did they creep in bit by bit very slowly?


Seemed to pop suddenly mate, it was like fat, fat, fat, fat, outline, abs!

Now I'm just trying to get lower in bf it seems to be more of a struggle!


----------



## JANIKvonD

onthebuild said:


> Seemed to pop suddenly mate, it was like fat, fat, fat, fat, outline, abs!
> 
> Now I'm just trying to get lower in bf it seems to be more of a struggle!


happy to hear this mate...as i can see & feel top 4 at the best of times atm. i noticed that i could only feel them horizontal....but can feel the line up the center now...so hopefull not greatly far off. also the lower chest & love handles are standing out more.....no fukin winning here am i pmsl


----------



## B4PJS

from journal:

Urrgh, feeling pretty poop today, hopefully will feel better when I get round to deadlifting this evening. going for 115kg today though legs are still a bit fried from squatting on Monday. Upping the dbol dosage a bit today as well after working on graphing the levels in the blood earlier on this week. See what happens today in the gym...


----------



## Ginger Ben

onthebuild said:


> Seemed to pop suddenly mate, it was like fat, fat, fat, fat, outline, abs!
> 
> Now I'm just trying to get lower in bf it seems to be more of a struggle!


Hmm, I feel I'm still at stage 2 of fat, got a way to go :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Hmm, I feel I'm still at stage 2 of fat, got a way to go :lol:


lol im between 2 & 3 i recon....i have a line going rite down the middle of my chest now...rather than stopping 1/4 way down pmsl


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> lol im between 2 & 3 i recon....i have a line going rite down the middle of my chest now...rather than stopping 1/4 way down pmsl


It's a fvcking painfully slow process isn't it! Wouldn't have got so fat on my bulk if I'd known it was this much of a ball ache to shift it lol

Pmsl at myself whining after a few weeks dieting like I've been preppibg for months


----------



## JANIKvonD

in other news....i got cramp in my gooch today while having a p!sh, surely 1 x 120mg trenA wont be causig that already?! @biglbs


----------



## Sharpy76

onthebuild said:


> Now I'm just trying to get lower in bf it seems to be more of a struggle!


This^^^^^^

Don't think i have the knowledge or know how how to get my bf% down to single digits (or thereabouts). Just don't seem to be getting anywhere the last week tbh.

Admitting defeat already:lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> It's a fvcking painfully slow process isn't it! Wouldn't have got so fat on my bulk if I'd known it was this much of a ball ache to shift it lol
> 
> Pmsl at myself whining after a few weeks dieting like I've been preppibg for months


lol...tbh, it does put into perspective how much 'down time' is required to get back into decent nick. im either gonna re-think my entire bulk/cut's....OR eat at a weight i want to be lean at & dont do a cut.....just constant re-comping until im lean at the weight


----------



## B4PJS

JANIKvonD said:


> in other news....i got cramp in my gooch today while having a p!sh, surely 1 x 120mg trenA wont be causig that already?! @biglbs


You taking any taurine?


----------



## JANIKvonD

Sharpy76 said:


> This^^^^^^
> 
> Don't think i have the knowledge or know how how to get my bf% down to single digits (or thereabouts). Just don't seem to be getting anywhere the last week tbh.
> 
> Admitting defeat already:lol:


will be VERY impressive to see you in comp ready bf......not far off atm IMO lol


----------



## Sharpy76

JANIKvonD said:


> will be VERY impressive to see you in comp ready bf......not far off atm IMO lol


Lol, thanks but i'm miles off.

This is where the super hard work comes in and i feel i've hit a bit of brick wall tbh.

Don't get me wrong, i'm happy with how i look but i want to take it that step further and see some drastic changes.....


----------



## JANIKvonD

B4PJS said:


> You taking any taurine?


not yet mate, didnt think id need it after 1 jab lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sharpy76 said:


> This^^^^^^
> 
> Don't think i have the knowledge or know how how to get my bf% down to single digits (or thereabouts). Just don't seem to be getting anywhere the last week tbh.
> 
> Admitting defeat already:lol:


I think you should withdraw mate, don't want to see you get embarrassed when your update pictures look shyte :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sharpy76 said:


> Lol, thanks but i'm miles off.
> 
> This is where the super hard work comes in and i feel i've hit a bit of brick wall tbh.
> 
> Don't get wrong, i'm happy with how i look but i want to take it that step further and see some drastic changes.....


Know what you mean mate, not that I've ever got to your condition but I think we all have a knowledge limit that ultimately creates a level you can't get past without intervention from somebody else who has done it or at least knows how to do it.

I wonder if I have hit mine tbh as progress has been very slow over the last 12 months IMO and seem to have gone backwards a bit too lol. Although changing my focus to getting leaner has a lot to do with that.


----------



## B4PJS

JANIKvonD said:


> not yet mate, didnt think id need it after 1 jab lol


Get some in ya


----------



## JANIKvonD

Sharpy76 said:


> Lol, thanks but i'm miles off.
> 
> This is where the super hard work comes in and i feel i've hit a bit of brick wall tbh.
> 
> Don't get wrong, i'm happy with how i look but i want to take it that step further and see some drastic changes.....


lol REALLY are too hard on yourself matey.....see what damage u can do within these comp weeks & if youre not happy, get a prep guy to take u the final stint


----------



## JANIKvonD

B4PJS said:


> Get some in ya


yeh i can sort the cramps mate.....just wondered if the trenA would cause that already


----------



## biglbs

JANIKvonD said:


> in other news....i got cramp in my gooch today while having a p!sh, surely 1 x 120mg trenA wont be causig that already?! @biglbs


Would'nt have thought so mate,if it happens again then you may need to address it buddy.....


----------



## Sharpy76

JANIKvonD said:


> yeh i can sort the cramps mate.....just wondered if the trenA would cause that already


Cramp will be the clens surely?

I get cramps all over the place lol.

MTFU and ride it out


----------



## JANIKvonD

Sharpy76 said:


> Cramp will be the clens surely?
> 
> I get cramps all over the place lol.
> 
> MTFU and ride it out


not on clen yet mate...start tomorrow  just finished DNP yesterday.

u got a cheek anyway ya wee fairy...u not usually crying about a sore tummy :lol:


----------



## Sharpy76

JANIKvonD said:


> not on clen yet mate...start tomorrow  just finished DNP yesterday.
> 
> u got a cheek anyway* ya wee fairy*...u not usually crying about a sore tummy :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Sharpy76 said:


>


----------



## Laurieloz

Let me just say guys from the outside looking in, it's great to be looking in on your comp journal. I get this via Tapatalk, on my phone, as well as your own journals, a few of which I sub to. I'm following your progress, both in the training side and the often hilarious banter. You're all doing fantastically well and it's interesting to me 'cos it reminds me of when I were a lad. Back in them thar days we didn't have this Internet new-fangled gadgetery, we used to write letters and receive them three days later. Only joking fellas. As you know I don't compete now but I'm fully immersed in my training as much as my body (and head) allows it! Keep up this fantastic effort guys, looking foreard to seeing your results :thumbup1:


----------



## B4PJS

Laurieloz said:


> Let me just say guys from the outside looking in, it's great to be looking in on your comp journal. I get this via Tapatalk, on my phone, as well as your own journals, a few of which I sub to. I'm following your progress, both in the training side and the often hilarious banter. You're all doing fantastically well and it's interesting to me 'cos it reminds me of when I were a lad. Back in them thar days we didn't have this Internet new-fangled gadgetery, we used to write letters and receive them three days later. Only joking fellas. As you know I don't compete now but I'm fully immersed in my training as much as my body (and head) allows it! Keep up this fantastic effort guys, looking foreard to seeing your results :thumbup1:


Cheers bud :thumb: I think the only reason I have continued my bulk in this heat is due to the support of the rest of the guys here. Photo updates should be happening this weekend for the halfway mark and then it is the gruelling slog to the finish line in another 5 weeks time!


----------



## Laurieloz

Fabulous. Looking forward to these pics and updates. God, I wish I could turn back time!!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Laurieloz said:


> Let me just say guys from the outside looking in, it's great to be looking in on your comp journal. I get this via Tapatalk, on my phone, as well as your own journals, a few of which I sub to. I'm following your progress, both in the training side and the often hilarious banter. You're all doing fantastically well and it's interesting to me 'cos it reminds me of when I were a lad. Back in them thar days we didn't have this Internet new-fangled gadgetery, we used to write letters and receive them three days later. Only joking fellas. As you know I don't compete now but I'm fully immersed in my training as much as my body (and head) allows it! Keep up this fantastic effort guys, looking foreard to seeing your results :thumbup1:





B4PJS said:


> Cheers bud :thumb: I think the only reason I have continued my bulk in this heat is due to the support of the rest of the guys here. Photo updates should be happening this weekend for the halfway mark and then it is the gruelling slog to the finish line in another 5 weeks time!


so basically what you're saying is.. 'thank you Jan....thank you for this fuking amazing thread. if it wasnt for you're big boab'd self....id be bored & un-motivated rite now'.

you're welcome lads :beer:

& loz....feel free to re-live youre youth threw me mate, send any fittys you fancy my way & i shall describe...in detail


----------



## B4PJS

JANIKvonD said:


> so basically what you're saying is.. 'thank you Jan....thank you for this fuking amazing thread. if it wasnt for you're tinky winky'd self....id be bored & un-motivated rite now'.
> 
> you're welcome lads :beer:
> 
> & loz....feel free to re-live youre youth threw me mate, send any fittys you fancy my way & i shall describe...in detail


fixed


----------



## Laurieloz

JANIKvonD said:


> so basically what you're saying is.. 'thank you Jan....thank you for this fuking amazing thread. if it wasnt for you're big boab'd self....id be bored & un-motivated rite now'.
> 
> you're welcome lads :beer:
> 
> & loz....feel free to re-live youre youth threw me mate, send any fittys you fancy my way & i shall describe...in detail


Agree totally mate. Your thread is outlandishly marvellous and terrifically wonderful. You are incredibly amazing and everybody in the world of UK-M agrees wholeheartedly, unchallenginly and a lot

Seriously, no I don't get bored. Ever. But threads like yours and motivation from you guys has given me a kick up the ar*e again.

I can't bodybuild at my age, can't get bigger. But I can stay BIG and intend to, keeping toned and fit as poss. That's good enough fir me. :thumbup1:


----------



## Northern Lass

I've lost 14lbs since this started


----------



## TELBOR

YummyMummy said:


> I've lost 14lbs since this started


Great work!!

I've lost about 0.1lb


----------



## Northern Lass

R0BLET said:


> Great work!!
> 
> I've lost about 0.1lb


Thanks rob.. are you gaining or loosing weight


----------



## Keeks

I'm gonna miss you guys and this thread once it's all over, it's good fun in here and you lot do make me chuckle.


----------



## Ginger Ben

YummyMummy said:


> I've lost 14lbs since this started


Awesome! I've lost £20 lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

YummyMummy said:


> Thanks rob.. are you gaining or loosing weight


Because he's doing p!sh,....he'll prob call it a 'recomp' pmsl


----------



## TELBOR

YummyMummy said:


> Thanks rob.. are you gaining or loosing weight


Bit of both I reckon


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> Because he's doing p!sh,....he'll prob call it a 'recomp' pmsl


Don't get jelly ya fat fùck


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Injured my shoulder last night so cant really train much upperbody for couple weeks, thinking of pulling out tbh


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> Injured my shoulder last night so cant really train much upperbody for couple weeks, thinking of pulling out tbh




Unlucky mate.

How?


----------



## Mr_Morocco

R0BLET said:


> View attachment 129272
> 
> 
> Unlucky mate.
> 
> How?


Was doing seated behind the neck press and felt a tweak, hopefully its not bad but hurts when i move that arm


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> Was doing seated behind the neck press and felt a tweak, hopefully its not bad but hurts when i move that arm


Another BNP casualty !!

You'll be ok, rest up mate.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Argh bnp is such a bad idea! Hope it heals soon mate


----------



## B4PJS

from journal:

Heavy deadlift day:

10x60kg

5x90kg

2x5x120kg MASSIVE PB

That was all I could be bothered to do. Video of second set of 120 below. Video of first set screwed up


----------



## Ginger Ben

Could have got more than 5 there. Lazy cvnt lol


----------



## B4PJS

Ginger Ben said:


> Could have got more than 5 there. Lazy cvnt lol


 :lol: prob could have! cheers for the reps


----------



## JANIKvonD

Today was going so good, until my mrs forgot to take out the chicken so we phoned an Indian pmsl, ah well.

Did some chest/delts/abs

Slight decline bb press-

60kg x 20

100kg x 21 PB (never attempted a high rep PB before) also no spotter so recon there was a couple more in there

100kg x failure > 60kg x failure

Seated 3point delt raise-

1 set x failure ( lots of rest pauses)

Incline DB flys-

15kg EH x failure (hurting shoulders)

Decline cable flys-

13kg a side x 15

18kg x 10

25kg x 8 > 11kg x failure

Dips-

Bw x 10

+10kg x 10

+15 kg x 10

+25 kg x 10 > bw x failure

Up rite rows-

50kg x 10

60kg x 10

70kg x 9 > 50kg x failure

DB side laterals-

12.5kg EH x 15

12.5 kg x 15

17.5kg x 10

17.5 kg x 10

Superset with..

Weighted abs (rope behind neck on lat pulldown station)

59kg x 15

59kg x 12

59kg x 12

59kg x 9 fuked

Machine chest press-dropset

130kg (stack) x failure (16ish)

3/4 x failure

1/2 x failure

1/4 x failure

Done. Big ol sesh tonight!...very intense. Also felt pretty Fukin strong considering!

2nd tren shot done...forgot how much the stuff stinks lol, taste it in my mouth afterward.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Hi Ho, Hi Ho, It's off to the gym we go, with a bottle of drink and a towel that stinks, Hi Ho, Hi Ho, Hi Ho, Hi Ho


----------



## JANIKvonD

150mcg clen, 100mg t3 down the hatch


----------



## JANIKvonD

Gonna have a fasting day...just for the sake of it really.

-7pm 600g chicken fanjitas

-9pm 2tubs of quark


----------



## Keeks

JANIKvonD said:


> Gonna have a fasting day...just for the sake of it really.
> 
> -7pm 600g chicken fanjitas
> 
> -9pm 2tubs of quark


I bl00dy love your quark loving!!!! :thumb:


----------



## B4PJS

Think I might have overdone the deadlifts a bit last night, form went to pot on the last couple and now my back is a little tender  Ah well, lift more next time


----------



## JANIKvonD

Keeks said:


> I bl00dy love your quark loving!!!! :thumb:


 :beer: gonna nip past morrisons & try theres......im needing a new recipe for it keeks! something that doesnt involve whey?


----------



## onthebuild

JANIKvonD said:


> :beer: gonna nip past morrisons & try theres......im needing a new recipe for it keeks! something that doesnt involve whey?


Little bit of honey and some kashew nuts is good mate.


----------



## Keeks

JANIKvonD said:


> :beer: gonna nip past morrisons & try theres......im needing a new recipe for it keeks! something that doesnt involve whey?


You do the jelly dont you, and flavdrops, they're the simplest ways. Or get some oat cakes, crumble, add a little sweetener if you want, then mix the quark with either flavdrops or flavouring, and top the crumbled oat cakes, mini quark cheescakes! 

Or savoury, mix egg/whites with quark, then pour over say chopped onions/peppers/spinach/tomatoes, oven for about 20 mins, quark quiche. :thumb:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Mr_Morocco said:


> Injured my shoulder last night so cant really train much upperbody for couple weeks, thinking of pulling out tbh


fuk sake mate! deffo dont pull out....just build massive legs  keep diet tight & u wont lose much muscle AT ALL while on cycle


----------



## JANIKvonD

onthebuild said:


> Little bit of honey and some kashew nuts is good mate.





Keeks said:


> You do the jelly dont you, and flavdrops, they're the simplest ways. Or get some oat cakes, crumble, add a little sweetener if you want, then mix the quark with either flavdrops or flavouring, and top the crumbled oat cakes, mini quark cheescakes!
> 
> Or savoury, mix egg/whites with quark, then pour over say chopped onions/peppers/spinach/tomatoes, oven for about 20 mins, quark quiche. :thumb:


ill attempt something new i recon.....watch this space


----------



## JANIKvonD

in other news....the clen shakes have arrived


----------



## Ginger Ben

35 mins fasted cv done, 500 cals and buckets of sweat gone lol.

In bigger news however I am officially under 200lbs for the first time in I can't remember how long!

Weighed in at 198.8 this morning. Did it 3 times just to check.

Hate feeling small but know It's bad weight coming off so am happy with that.


----------



## Keeks

JANIKvonD said:


> in other news....the clen shakes have arrived


 :lol: Enjoy!!! Some of my fave tasks when shaking like a clen leaf.......jabbing diabetic cats :cursing: tweezing eyebrows :cursing: and putting mascara on :cursing: :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Keeks said:


> :lol: Enjoy!!! Some of my fave tasks when shaking like a clen leaf.......jabbing diabetic cats :cursing: tweezing eyebrows :cursing: and putting mascara on :cursing: :lol:


fuk keeks!!!! i forgot iv just started pinning 4 times a week :scared:

its amazing how quick they kick in tbh....should see me trying to jot down customer details atm :lol:


----------



## Northern Lass

Morning peeps workout complete, legs are burning.

Pictures taken


----------



## JANIKvonD

YummyMummy said:


> Morning peeps workout complete, legs are burning.
> 
> Pictures taken


pics taken?! u got a messy w.e planned ?


----------



## Keeks

JANIKvonD said:


> fuk keeks!!!! i forgot iv just started pinning 4 times a week :scared:
> 
> its amazing how quick they kick in tbh....should see me trying to jot down customer details atm :lol:


 :lol: Good luck with that! Least I don't have to jab myself, thank god. The cats just look at me with that scared 'Oh no, mg: she's had clen' look. :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Keeks said:


> :lol: Good luck with that! Least I don't have to jab myself, thank god. The cats just look at me with that scared 'Oh no, mg: she's had clen' look. :lol:


who jabs you? :whistling:


----------



## Keeks

JANIKvonD said:


> who jabs you? :whistling:


 mg: No one!!!!!! :tongue:


----------



## Mr_Morocco

JANIKvonD said:


> fuk sake mate! deffo dont pull out....just build massive legs  keep diet tight & u wont lose much muscle AT ALL while on cycle


Well i man'd the fuk up last night, had a redbull and went to do deadlifts/bi's, managed to get a good 5 sets in of deadlifts and finished on 120kg which aint a lot for some of you fukers but its a PB for me cos i dont usually do em because of past lower back problems.

Shoulder seems alot better after a massage/workout

In other weird news im now 14 stone 10, was 14 stone 4 last week pmsl


----------



## JANIKvonD

Mr_Morocco said:


> Well i man'd the fuk up last night, had a redbull and went to do deadlifts/bi's, managed to get a good 5 sets in of deadlifts and finished on 120kg which aint a lot for some of you fukers but its a PB for me cos i dont usually do em because of past lower back problems.
> 
> Shoulder seems alot better after a massage/workout
> 
> *In other weird news im now 14 stone 10, was 14 stone 4 last week pmsl*


 :lol: its all muscle mate...dont worry  (u are cutting rite?)

good about the shudder tho :thumb:


----------



## Mr_Morocco

JANIKvonD said:


> :lol: its all muscle mate...dont worry  (u are cutting rite?)
> 
> good about the shudder tho :thumb:


'cutting' yea :whistling: i find it hard to stick to a strict diet but still eat clean most of the time


----------



## B4PJS

Mr_Morocco said:


> Well i man'd the fuk up last night, had a redbull and went to do deadlifts/bi's, managed to get a good 5 sets in of deadlifts and *finished on 120kg which aint a lot for some of you fukers but its a PB for me* cos i dont usually do em because of past lower back problems.
> 
> Shoulder seems alot better after a massage/workout
> 
> In other weird news im now 14 stone 10, was 14 stone 4 last week pmsl


BOOOM, I got that PB last night as well  :thumb: (mind you it is x2 bodyweight for me :tongue: )


----------



## Mr_Morocco

B4PJS said:


> BOOOM, I got that PB last night as well  :thumb: (mind you it is x2 bodyweight for me :tongue: )


I know mate i saw, great lifts for your weight imo. Im a weak cnut cos of bad joints but was quite happy with 120kg gonna try 140kg next week reckon i can get 3-4 reps out of it


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> Well i man'd the fuk up last night, had a redbull and went to do deadlifts/bi's, managed to get a good 5 sets in of deadlifts and finished on 120kg which aint a lot for some of you fukers but its a PB for me cos i dont usually do em because of past lower back problems.
> 
> Shoulder seems alot better after a massage/workout
> 
> *In other weird news im now 14 stone 10, was 14 stone 4 last week pmsl*


It's that strict diet 

It's probably water from starting your cycle mate, it'll come down.


----------



## B4PJS

Mr_Morocco said:


> I know mate i saw, great lifts for your weight imo. Im a weak cnut cos of bad joints but was quite happy with 120kg gonna try 140kg next week reckon i can get 3-4 reps out of it


Cheers fella :thumbup1: I am sure you will get it mate, just keep your form good and all should be okay. Do them enough and they should help strengthen the posterior chain anyway


----------



## JANIKvonD

B4PJS said:


> BOOOM, I got that PB last night as well  :thumb: (mind you it is x2 bodyweight for me :tongue: )





Mr_Morocco said:


> I know mate i saw, great lifts for your weight imo. Im a weak cnut cos of bad joints but was quite happy with 120kg gonna try 140kg next week reckon i can get 3-4 reps out of it


pmsl...barneys only been training 2 weeks & he's already putting u to shame......maybe u SHOULD pull out


----------



## onthebuild

Ok you fat pastey fvckers!! Here's something to get your pie holes watering...

Perfect for timed carbs when you can't be fvcked, just grab out the fridge. 350g oats, 200g butter, 6tbsp golden syrup, 100g frozen berries. 100g strawberry whey.

Melt the butter syrup and berries together, mix into the oats+whey, put in a dish and bang in the oven for 20mins at 180degrees.

Red berry protein flapjack!


----------



## Jay.32

onthebuild said:


> Ok you fat pastey fvckers!! Here's something to get your pie holes watering...
> 
> Perfect for timed carbs when you can't be fvcked, just grab out the fridge. 350g oats, 200g butter, 6tbsp golden syrup, 100g frozen berries. 100g strawberry whey.
> 
> Melt the butter syrup and berries together, mix into the oats+whey, put in a dish and bang in the oven for 20mins at 180degrees.
> 
> Red berry protein flapjack!


stop lying.... its lean mince


----------



## TELBOR

Jay.32 said:


> stop lying.... its lean mince


x2 :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

onthebuild said:


> Ok you fat pastey fvckers!! Here's something to get your pie holes watering...
> 
> Perfect for timed carbs when you can't be fvcked, just grab out the fridge. 350g oats, 200g butter, 6tbsp golden syrup, 100g frozen berries. 100g strawberry whey.
> 
> Melt the butter syrup and berries together, mix into the oats+whey, put in a dish and bang in the oven for 20mins at 180degrees.
> 
> Red berry protein flapjack!


I'm dieting you cvnt!!!!

Repped :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Copy & Paste from journal - keep forgetting 

Morning all,

Duck was pretty darn gooooood last night. Had it with 100g of broccoli, the breast was 246g cooked, nice and pink on the inside

I have my plan for the last 5 weeks for this comp, hopefully it will work PMSL

Took a snap this morning, still HIGH BF! But abs creep out lol

Did arms, cos i love it PMSL Main reason was to try and see if I can stop this possible carpal tunnel pain.

Arms!

Barbell Wrist Curls - Overhand and Underhand

15x10kg OH x3

15x10kg UH x3

EZ Close Grip Standing Curls Superset with Overhead Extensions

12x10kg

12x15kg

12x17.5kg

15x10kg

Weight plus bar (7.5kg IIRC)

V Bar Push Downs

12x30kg

12x45kg

8x65kg

15x30kg

Lay Down Straight Bar Curls

12x35kg

12x50kg

10x65kg

15x30kg

Mid Session poo

Rope Push Downs

12x20kg

10x25kg

10x30kg

All Super slow, lots of squeeze.

Incline Bench DB Curls

15x10kg

12x12.5kg

10x15kg

20x5kg

Tricep Extension Machine

12x45kg

10x55kg

8x65kg

10x35kg

DB Hammer Grip Curls

50x5kg to wrap up

DONE!

Post workout shake and banana, just had a bag of MF Beef Jerky and now i'm having some rice cakes with Houmous.


----------



## Northern Lass

JANIKvonD said:


> pics taken?! u got a messy w.e planned ?


W.E ?


----------



## Northern Lass

onthebuild said:


> Ok you fat pastey fvckers!! Here's something to get your pie holes watering...
> 
> Perfect for timed carbs when you can't be fvcked, just grab out the fridge. 350g oats, 200g butter, 6tbsp golden syrup, 100g frozen berries. 100g strawberry whey.
> 
> Melt the butter syrup and berries together, mix into the oats+whey, put in a dish and bang in the oven for 20mins at 180degrees.
> 
> Red berry protein flapjack!


Its mince lol


----------



## TELBOR

YummyMummy said:


> Its mince lol


Yup, like this;



:lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

nice sesh matey...whats this 5 week plan then? clen 2on/2off ? :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

YummyMummy said:


> W.E ?


fuk, you're as bad as that mong @Sharpy76

w.e = weekend


----------



## Northern Lass

JANIKvonD said:


> fuk, you're as bad as that mong @Sharpy76
> 
> w.e = weekend


Messy weekend , I wish... don't get chance with little ones running about


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> nice sesh matey...whats this 5 week plan then? clen 2on/2off ? :lol:


See journal lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

RITE....all of a sudden im going away sat night camping up glen clova for a beer festival :huh:

question-

-would YOU take pics before u leave on the friday still watery from DNP....OR

-would u take them on the sunday...dried out a fair bit more with the extra time off DNP + a night on the p!sh?


----------



## Jay.32

Cheese cake drive by :gun_bandana:


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> RITE....all of a sudden im going away sat night camping up glen clova for a beer festival :huh:
> 
> question-
> 
> -would YOU take pics before u leave on the friday still watery from DNP....OR
> 
> -would u take them on the sunday...dried out a fair bit more with the extra time off DNP + a night on the p!sh?


Sunday mate, don't eat anything just drink beer and you'll look lean in the morning, well for a while anyway lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Jay.32 said:


> View attachment 129360
> 
> 
> Cheese cake drive by :gun_bandana:


My mate went here recently

http://www.thecheesecakefactory.com/menu/Cheesecake/oreo_dream

and ate this



Jealous, who me? No not one bit :cursing:


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> RITE....all of a sudden im going away sat night camping up glen clova for a beer festival :huh:
> 
> question-
> 
> -would YOU take pics before u leave on the friday still watery from DNP....OR
> 
> -would u take them on the sunday...dried out a fair bit more with the extra time off DNP + a night on the p!sh?


Either way it doesn't matter. 10 weeks is where it's at


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Either way it doesn't matter. 10 weeks is where it's at


a good point lol, ill do them tomorrow if i can be fuked...if not...it'll be sunday/monday


----------



## onthebuild

Ginger Ben said:


> I'm dieting you cvnt!!!!
> 
> Repped :lol:


I'm meant to be :whistling:



YummyMummy said:


> Its mince lol


It's not FFS!


----------



## JANIKvonD

onthebuild said:


> I'm meant to be :whistling:
> 
> *It's not FFS*!


dial down the tren mate


----------



## onthebuild

JANIKvonD said:


> dial down the tren mate


IT'S FVCKING BULL**** MATE! PUT ALL THAT EFFORT IN A PEOPLE DON'T EVEN BELIEVE ME, I HATE THIS SH1T FORUM YOU'RE ALL CVNTS!!!!

:lol: :lol:

Just kidding you're not ALL cvnts :whistling:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Who wants to see my veiny length??


----------



## Northern Lass

onthebuild said:


> I'm meant to be :whistling:
> 
> It's not FFS!


Somebody's got there nickers in a twist, nob


----------



## husky

R0BLET said:


> Either way it doesn't matter. 10 weeks is where it's at


spot on mate-i'm not really expecting too much difference at the moment from my first lot of pics, next 5 weeks is when i'm gonna be shredding to feck, dnp and hardcore diet


----------



## Northern Lass

Whats with all the dnp... none of you do it oh natural


----------



## husky

quicker results


----------



## Ginger Ben

YummyMummy said:


> Whats with all the dnp... none of you do it oh natural


Impatience is a bitch! lol


----------



## Northern Lass

Ginger Ben said:


> Impatience is a bitch! lol


Good things come to those who wait


----------



## JANIKvonD

husky said:


> spot on mate-i'm not really expecting too much difference at the moment from my first lot of pics, next 5 weeks is when i'm gonna be shredding to feck, dnp and hardcore diet


hitting DNP last 5 week mate? hade case


----------



## husky

YummyMummy said:


> Good things come to those who wait


lol-but no when your on a time schedule


----------



## JANIKvonD

YummyMummy said:


> Whats with all the dnp... none of you do it oh natural


there all waiting to see if im shedded in 10 weeks...then they'll all be at it


----------



## husky

JANIKvonD said:


> hitting DNP last 5 week mate? hade case


lol- yep mate -got a couple of weeks worth of dhacks left and i'm waiting on my spinning bike getting delivered, recon with dnp,extra cardio,and four weeks v diet i should be in good shape come the end of the 10 weeks-either that or looking like a dugs sack


----------



## JANIKvonD

husky said:


> lol- yep mate -got a couple of weeks worth of dhacks left and i'm waiting on my spinning bike getting delivered, recon with dnp,extra cardio,and four weeks v diet i should be in good shape come the end of the 10 weeks-either that or looking like a dugs sack


just make sure you're topping up electolytes if upping cardio too matey & give yourself a week at least to come off & lose the water before 10week pics


----------



## JANIKvonD

dosage u running bud?


----------



## husky

JANIKvonD said:


> dosage u running bud?


250/day mate for 2 weeks-just hoping the weather chills a bit- aye will be making sure the electros are topped up, with doing two weeks from sunday will give me plenty of time to get rid of the water.


----------



## Northern Lass

You don't see many women taking these:what:


----------



## Skye666

YummyMummy said:


> You don't see many women taking these:what:


I think they do but don't talk about it much. But I Spose there will be natural as well. But u tell em mummy!!!! :bounce:


----------



## JANIKvonD

i keep saying it.......we're imortal


----------



## tamara

Not looking forward to the half way mark reveal pics! I have had heat rash on my chest for a week it won't go down. Plus I still look the same as when I started. If anything my stomach and thighs are bigger cos they feel more muscly but still have fat covering the new stronger muscles. I'm not making excuses but (here's my excuse  ) I did have my birthday bender and two weeks off from the gym couple with a few nights not eating well.


----------



## Breda

Can't wait to see the pics guys and girls... And Rob

That is all :thumb:


----------



## B4PJS

tamara said:


> Not looking forward to the half way mark reveal pics! I have had heat rash on my chest for a week it won't go down. Plus I still look the same as when I started. If anything my stomach and thighs are bigger cos they feel more muscly but still have fat covering the new stronger muscles. I'm not making excuses but (here's my excuse  ) I did have my birthday bender and two weeks off from the gym couple with a few nights not eating well.


Don't worry about it, I have put on 5kg so far and not a fooking clue where it has gone! Still feel skinny and muscleless!


----------



## JANIKvonD

tamara said:


> Not looking forward to the half way mark reveal pics! I have had heat rash on my chest for a week it won't go down. Plus I still look the same as when I started. If anything my stomach and thighs are bigger cos they feel more muscly but still have fat covering the new stronger muscles. I'm not making excuses but (here's my excuse  ) I did have my birthday bender and two weeks off from the gym couple with a few nights not eating well.


fuk, my chest looks like i've been on the firing line



B4PJS said:


> Don't worry about it, I have put on 5kg so far and not a fooking clue where it has gone! Still feel skinny and muscleless!


dont think there will be any shockers at the 5 week point peeps.......fukall achievable within this time


----------



## B4PJS

JANIKvonD said:


> dont think there will be any shockers at the 5 week point peeps.......fukall achievable within this time


Yeah, but 5kg is nearly 1/10th my starting bodyweight! Gotta be able to see that surely!


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> fuk, my chest looks like i've been on the firing line
> 
> dont think there will be any shockers at the 5 week point peeps.......fukall achievable within this time


Speak for yourself, I've lost half a stone :tt2:


----------



## Breda

10 weeks is probably a bit short IMO I'd like to see it extended to about 16... But then again I'm not in old so fuk what I think


----------



## Breda

B4PJS said:


> Yeah, but 5kg is nearly 1/10th my starting bodyweight! Gotta be able to see that surely!


Mate you won't see anything you never will so no point even lookin  just be happy in the knowledge that its there and keep goin


----------



## Northern Lass

Oh god, my pictures are up


----------



## TELBOR

Breda said:


> Can't wait to see the pics guys and girls... And Rob
> 
> That is all :thumb:


I popped one up in my journal earlier for you mate :beer:


----------



## B4PJS

YummyMummy said:


> Oh god, my pictures are up


Cracking progress there, can really see the hard work paying off :thumb:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Breda said:


> 10 weeks is probably a bit short IMO I'd like to see it extended to about 16... But then again I'm not in old so fuk what I think


Yeh 10 is deffo short....means everyone's got there fingers out


----------



## Breda

R0BLET said:


> I popped one up in my journal earlier for you mate :beer:


Thank you squire


----------



## Northern Lass

B4PJS said:


> Cracking progress there, can really see the hard work paying off :thumb:


Thanks I'm really trying my best


----------



## B4PJS

YummyMummy said:


> Thanks I'm really trying my best


Keep it up and you have a great shot at this


----------



## husky

good on you yummy keep at it


----------



## TELBOR

YummyMummy said:


> Oh god, my pictures are up


Very noticeable changes YM!

Great work :beer:


----------



## Breda

Where are YMs pics I cant see them


----------



## TELBOR

Breda said:


> Where are YMs pics I cant see them


Page 1 mate


----------



## Breda

Cheers Rob

Crackin stuff yummy keep up the good work chick


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Speak for yourself, I've lost half a stone :tt2:


I had a shave and lost that.....pmsl


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> I had a shave and lost that.....pmsl


It's all relative


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> It's all relative


I have no Ginges in my family,so your not one...


----------



## Northern Lass

Thanks guys.. I will keep at it 110%


----------



## biglbs

Yummy,well done,loads off thighs/arms,everything looking tighter too,good girl,keep it going!!! xxxx


----------



## Keeks

@YummyMummy Great work hun, well done! :thumb:


----------



## Northern Lass

Keeks said:


> @YummyMummy Great work hun, well done! :thumb:


Thanks keeks... still a long way to go


----------



## JANIKvonD

@YummyMummy superb work pal!! Gonna be an exciting 5 weeks ahead


----------



## JANIKvonD

Done a big arm sesh to tonight! Fasted too lol....went to a BBQ & had 4 burger rolls (smallish 1s) & 2 sausages. Whoops. So that's me for the day  ill update arms workout if anycvnt actually wants to read it pmsl


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Who wants to see my veiny length??
> 
> View attachment 129384


Posh bathroom,obviously in a hotel were we?


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Posh bathroom,obviously in a hotel were we?


Lol mums house


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol mums house


Looked like the Porcelanosa showroom haha


----------



## Keeks

Morning gang! :bounce: Half way through the challenge, woo hoo! Will post update pics tomorrow with measurements etc, eeeeek!!! Its flown!

Anyway, just heard on the weather that next week is set to be even hotter!!!!!!!!!!! :scared: Oh heck, but a big thumbs up for a weekend of lazyness in the sun, might as well make the most of it whilst we've got it!

Happy Friday folks and have a good one!


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning all...had an ace sleep, amazing the difference without DNP..was still sweaty as fuk but the mrs was equally as hot lol so obv the weather. up sharp today to take & took hugo on a big hike. water is falling off quickly now tho! looking very flat but not bloated looking anymore....just skinny with no definition pmsl. food & training this week has been about the best so far tbh....couple dirty meals but cals have been low overall...addition of tren should allow me to drop them even lower, will be adding whey back into diet so i can manage to hit pro levels while keeping cals down. big blow out this w.e on the bevy then 5 weeks of torture for me  i've also booked the week off after this is over haha BOOM

TODAY-

6am- hugo hike

6.30- 4egg omelete (ham & cheese)

9am- 150mcg clen, 100mg t3, 2g vitC, 2multiV, oils, zinc

10am- 2jacket spuds, 2cans tuna. (no mayo as forgot it!)

12.30- 250g chicken, 1jacket spud, some cashews

4pm- 250g chicken, 1 jacket spud, some cashews, 2g vitC

6pm- train LEGS & ABS

7.30- 400g chicken fanjitas.


----------



## JANIKvonD

arms last night was- (prob forget half it lol)

seated tri pushdown machine -

1/2 stack x 20

stack x 10

stack x 10 > 1/2 x failure

stack x 10 > 1/2 x failure

DB hammer curls (accross the body)

20kg EH x 15

20kg x 15

20kg x 12

tri extensions (rope overhead)

1/2 stack x 15

1/2 stack x 15

1/2 stack x 15

cable twists- (obliques)

3 sets a side...15kg x 15-20reps

DB preacher-

1set 17.5 kg x failure

then straight into..bb curls-

35kg (heaviest there) x 12

then run the rack to failure

35kg x failure

25kg x failure

17.5 x failure

10kg x failur

7.5kg x failure

incline DB skulls-

15kg EH x 15

20kg x 15

22.5kg x 12

dropset

22.5kg x failure

15kg x failure

10kg x failure

then 5kg standing behind neck extension to failure

reverse grip bb curls-

35kg x 12

35kg x 12

35kg x 12 > 15kg x failure

superset with..

reverse grip cable pushdowns (single arm)-

2 sets 12kg x failure

done. soaking. keep getting strange stimulations in my palms today lol?...maybe telling me im due to put my boab in there


----------



## JANIKvonD

add a large fryup to my days diet....im so sh!t at this pmsl


----------



## Ginger Ben

Quads and Biceps this morning with a "I don't give a fvck attitude" lol

Front squats

[email protected]

[email protected] (bruised my shoulders - I didn't give a fvck )

[email protected] (found better way to grip bar)

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] drop [email protected] drop [email protected] drop [email protected] drop [email protected]

Plate loaded quad extension

[email protected] to [email protected] to [email protected] - first set

[email protected] to [email protected] to [email protected] - second set

[email protected] to [email protected] to [email protected] - third set

Leg Press

[email protected] to [email protected] to [email protected] rest for 1 min [email protected]

Legs ruined

Oly bar bicep curls (in the squat rack, I don't give a fvck!)

[email protected] to [email protected] to 4 cheats to slow negs @60

4 cheats to slow negs @60 drop to 6 slow reps @50 drop to 12 slow reps @40

DB Preachers

[email protected]

[email protected] drop to [email protected]

[email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected]

Lying cable curls

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected]

Done


----------



## husky

morning people-scorching already, dogs walked and first shake of the day ,decided to start dnp today so here we go for a couple of weeks of total sweatyness.

Training legs today so gonna be on it soon before it gets too hot,enjoy your day.


----------



## JANIKvonD

in a dramatic turn of events.....the roll vans closed!!!!!!! gotta be a sign pmsl. tuna's drained & spuds are getting nuked just now


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> in a dramatic turn of events.....the roll vans closed!!!!!!! gotta be a sign pmsl. tuna's drained & spuds are getting nuked just now


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


>


hahaha...EXACTLY!!


----------



## TELBOR




----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


>


stop fuking about then & get your update pics sorted!


----------



## JANIKvonD

guy's.....5week (halfway) point this monday!! so update pics required by then. just add them to you're original post on the first page. cheers

- @roblet

- @C.Hill

- @Mr_Morocco

- @B4PJS

- @Keeks

- @Ginger Ben

- @Sharpy76

- @onthebuild

- @anabolik

- @husky

- @bigmitch69

- @YummyMummy

- @bluejoanna

- @Milky

- @tamara


----------



## B4PJS

JANIKvonD said:


> guy's.....5week (halfway) point this monday!! so update pics required by then. just add them to you're original post on the first page. cheers
> 
> - @R0BLET
> 
> - @C.Hill
> 
> - @Mr_Morocco
> 
> - @B4PJS
> 
> - @Keeks
> 
> - @Ginger Ben
> 
> - @Sharpy76
> 
> - @onthebuild
> 
> - @anabolik
> 
> - @husky
> 
> - @bigmitch69
> 
> - @YummyMummy
> 
> - @bluejoanna
> 
> - @Milky
> 
> - @tamara


fool can't even get noblets name right!


----------



## JANIKvonD

B4PJS said:


> fool can't even get noblets name right!


 @Ginger Ben ....watch me. this is how not giving a fuk is done


----------



## B4PJS

JANIKvonD said:


> @Ginger Ben ....watch me. this is how not giving a fuk is done


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> stop fuking about then & get your update pics sorted!


Monday isn't it...?

I'll be shredded to fcuk by then brah


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Monday isn't it...?
> 
> I'll be shredded to fcuk by then brah


i can see all my veins coming back now.....oh how i've missed them lol


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> i can see all my veins coming back now.....oh how i've missed them lol


Cock out at your desk again


----------



## TELBOR

WTF!!!

PERSONAL TRAINER - BRIGHT SPARK OR WHAT!!



That's out my office window, a Pure Gym "Personal Trainer".

Been out for a good 15 mins, only 28 degree outside.

Lets charge people for heat stroke


----------



## Ginger Ben

That your new car in the foreground?


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> That your new car in the foreground?


Yes, in your disabled spot mate......


----------



## tamara

Right pics are up on the first page. Got them done out the way cos me and my daughter are off to harvester now and that means a rack of ribs for me half a chicken, chips, garlic bread and a rocky horror for desert!x


----------



## B4PJS

tamara said:


> Right pics are up on the first page. Got them done out the way cos me and my daughter are off to harvester now and that means a rack of ribs for me half a chicken, chips, garlic bread and a rocky horror for desert!x


Good work there tam, can really see the difference :thumb:


----------



## tamara

B4PJS said:


> Good work there tam, can really see the difference :thumb:


Thanks love x


----------



## TELBOR

tamara said:


> Right pics are up on the first page. Got them done out the way cos me and my daughter are off to harvester now and that means a rack of ribs for me half a chicken, chips, garlic bread and a rocky horror for desert!x


So far, so good :beer:

Enjoy the food !!


----------



## JANIKvonD

tamara said:


> Right pics are up on the first page. Got them done out the way cos me and my daughter are off to harvester now and that means a rack of ribs for me half a chicken, chips, garlic bread and a rocky horror for desert!x


cutting in nicely there pal, great work! also more belly bling?


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Yes, in your disabled spot mate......
> 
> View attachment 129497


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


>


----------



## Northern Lass

JANIKvonD said:


> @YummyMummy superb work pal!! Gonna be an exciting 5 weeks ahead


Oh yeah!! Cannot wait... I'm doing so well I turned down sausage rolls and pork pies


----------



## JANIKvonD

YummyMummy said:


> Oh yeah!! Cannot wait... I'm doing so well I turned down sausage rolls and pork pies


was gonna say sumin vulgar.....but seen as its friday ill let ya off


----------



## Northern Lass

JANIKvonD said:


> was gonna say sumin vulgar.....but seen as its friday ill let ya off


You do surprise me


----------



## bigmitch69

tamara said:


> Right pics are up on the first page. Got them done out the way cos me and my daughter are off to harvester now and that means a rack of ribs for me half a chicken, chips, garlic bread and a rocky horror for desert!x


Looking good.

I don't think there'll be as much difference between my week 1 and week 5 pics apart from chest hair growth. BUT my week 10 pics with the run up to my holiday will be better.................... cant promise any body change but there will be no body hair


----------



## tamara

JANIKvonD said:


> cutting in nicely there pal, great work! also more belly bling?


I just bought new belly bars they've been pierced for years, top, bottom and both sides. My four corners, north,east, south, west! All witches have them!


----------



## Breda

Good stuff @tamara. You're doin well keep it up


----------



## tamara

Breda said:


> Good stuff @tamara. You're doin well keep it up


Thanks love x


----------



## biglbs

Well done Tamara,showing flat belly and trimming very nicely!


----------



## Northern Lass

Bit late with the thank you's- with my tablet I cannot see reps on there.

But thanks for the reps guys.. means a lot.. @Keeks @B4PJS @tamara :thumbup1:


----------



## Keeks

YummyMummy said:


> Bit late with the thank you's- with my tablet I cannot see reps on there.
> 
> But thanks for the reps guys.. means a lot.. @Keeks @B4PJS @tamara :thumbup1:


You're welcome and keep up the good work hun, you're doing fab! :thumb:

@tamara Well done hun, good work! :thumb:


----------



## tamara

@biglbs @Keeks thanks my loves x looking forward to seeing Keeks pics too but then I'd be happy with your figure in the first set of pics!


----------



## biglbs

tamara said:


> @biglbs @Keeks thanks my loves x looking forward to seeing Keeks pics too but then I'd be happy with your figure in the first set of pics!


I am looking forward to helping judge this one,it is gonna be a real exciting but fun thing to be a part of,so much effort going in by all,it doesn't realy matter who wins,there will be no losers,everyone stands to win!!! :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

tamara said:


> @biglbs @Keeks thanks my loves x looking forward to seeing Keeks pics too but then I'd be happy with your figure in the first set of pics!


Ahh thanks hun.  My pics will be up tomorrow.



biglbs said:


> I am looking forward to helping judge this one,it is gonna be a real exciting but fun thing to be a part of,so much effort going in by all,it doesn't realy matter who wins,there will be no losers,everyone stands to win!!! :thumb:


Yeah its been a good challenge and fun to be part of, and ace that everyone is keeping on track and having a laugh. :thumb:


----------



## biglbs

Keeks said:


> Ahh thanks hun.  My pics will be up tomorrow.
> 
> Yeah its been a good challenge and fun to be part of, and ace that everyone is keeping on track and having a laugh. :thumb:


It will be so hard this one,i think there may need to be a number of catagories such as biggest loser/biggest gainer/best all round improvement/best improvement to lagging bodyparts,,,,what you think ?

Anyone got any thoughts,after all there are so many things to think of here!


----------



## Keeks

biglbs said:


> It will be so hard this one,i think there may need to be a number of catagories such as biggest loser/biggest gainer/best all round improvement/best improvement to lagging bodyparts,,,,what you think ?
> 
> Anyone got any thoughts,after all there are so many things to think of here!


Yep, wouldnt like the task of judging it all. Good idea to split into catergories though.


----------



## Northern Lass

Well done tamara :thumbup:


----------



## Northern Lass

biglbs said:


> It will be so hard this one,i think there may need to be a number of catagories such as biggest loser/biggest gainer/best all round improvement/best improvement to lagging bodyparts,,,,what you think ?
> 
> Anyone got any thoughts,after all there are so many things to think of here!


Yes was thinking the same too , good minds eh


----------



## bluejoanna

Fu ck - I feel like the fat sister in the corner! You all look freaking amazing.... I will post, but no improvement from me -just some extra fat and a new husband..... I will still keep cracking on, but am my own worst enemy. Not being precious, no comments required. Having wedding reception tomorrow and honeymoon on Thursday. No excuses. Just greed! The pics are not taken in the same pose, light or place, but heck - transformation can be a fat one eh? I will post pics, and then nicer ones of me in my wedding frock?? seem like a fair deal??? x


----------



## JANIKvonD

bluejoanna said:


> Fu ck - I feel like the fat sister in the corner! You all look freaking amazing.... I will post, but no improvement from me -just some extra fat and a new husband..... I will still keep cracking on, but am my own worst enemy. Not being precious, no comments required. Having wedding reception tomorrow and honeymoon on Thursday. No excuses. Just greed! The pics are not taken in the same pose, light or place, but heck - transformation can be a fat one eh? I will post pics, and then nicer ones of me in my wedding frock?? seem like a fair deal??? x


Deal!


----------



## Keeks

Update pics etc done, cant believe we're half way through!!!! :bounce: Still 10 weeks to go till my first comp, 13 till the last but happy enough with things at the moment. Another decent week progress-wise, so good good! :thumb:

Have a good weeekend all and enjoy the sun. Once I've been to the gym this morning, I spending the rest of the day in the sun, and same again tomorrow!


----------



## Mr_Morocco

@tamara well done, some real noticeable differences there fair play


----------



## tamara

Mr_Morocco said:


> @tamara well done, some real noticeable differences there fair play


Thanks love, that's with me eating well 70% of the time, I wanna really be strict the next 5 weeks to get proper results, I suffered in the gym because of our birthday weekend I didn't go for 11 days and when I went back it took me a few days to get back into it.

@Keeks wow wow wee you look amazing, I wanna do new pics now with heels on!


----------



## Mr_Morocco

tamara said:


> Thanks love, that's with me eating well 70% of the time, I wanna really be strict the next 5 weeks to get proper results, I suffered in the gym because of our birthday weekend I didn't go for 11 days and when I went back it took me a few days to get back into it.
> 
> @Keeks wow wow wee you look amazing, I wanna do new pics now with heels on!


My birthday completely fvcked my diet up for a good week pmsl, im gonna try and be strict for the next 5 weeks but diet is the hardest part for me, intense training is no problem


----------



## JANIKvonD

biglbs said:


> It will be so hard this one,i think there may need to be a number of catagories such as biggest loser/biggest gainer/best all round improvement/best improvement to lagging bodyparts,,,,what you think ?
> 
> Anyone got any thoughts,after all there are so many things to think of here!


An idea mate....but not this time. Judging should be simple enough....the biggest transformation (for the better) between start pics & end pics....wins


----------



## bluejoanna

Mr_Morocco said:


> My birthday completely fvcked my diet up for a good week pmsl, im gonna try and be strict for the next 5 weeks but diet is the hardest part for me, intense training is no problem


This is me all over.... :thumbup1: Good luck in the nxt few weeks. x


----------



## husky

Mr_Morocco said:


> My birthday completely fvcked my diet up for a good week pmsl, im gonna try and be strict for the next 5 weeks but diet is the hardest part for me, intense training is no problem


same for most of us mate-i love my food and do all the cooking in the house as the mrs burns water,i'm gonna be really tight with my eating the next 5 weeks


----------



## JANIKvonD

Fuk sake @Keeks amazing work !


----------



## JANIKvonD

Happy Saturday! Woke up with a new chunky vein from pit to elbow ish this morning  water dropping but still a fair bit tbh.

View attachment 129614


And a teaser  will do pics tomorrow when home from p!shup

View attachment 129615


----------



## onthebuild

JANIKvonD said:


> Happy Saturday! Woke up with a new chunky vein from pit to elbow ish this morning  water dropping but still a fair bit tbh.
> 
> View attachment 129614
> 
> 
> And a teaser  will do pics tomorrow when home from p!shup
> 
> View attachment 129615


You shyting?

:lol:

Ill do update pics this eve


----------



## husky

Keeks great pics-that first rear shot pic would look great done in charcoal and framed


----------



## JANIKvonD

onthebuild said:


> You shyting?
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Ill do update pics this eve


Haha I'm sitting on the bog, had a shyte 30secs after pics


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Update pics etc done, cant believe we're half way through!!!! :bounce: Still 10 weeks to go till my first comp, 13 till the last but happy enough with things at the moment. Another decent week progress-wise, so good good! :thumb:
> 
> Have a good weeekend all and enjoy the sun. Once I've been to the gym this morning, I spending the rest of the day in the sun, and same again tomorrow!


Great work keeks.....



Sorry, couldn't resist!


----------



## Keeks

Thanks gang for your comments.  Still a long way to go but its helping having you lot here going through similar diets etc so thanks guys!


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Great work keeks.....
> 
> View attachment 129621
> 
> 
> Sorry, couldn't resist!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Yay, Spiderman approves of the glutes! :thumb:


----------



## tamara

Stuck more pics on. Just want to say it's not a pimple on my bum cheek it's a nat bite, I'm covered in them and they itch like mad!


----------



## Sharpy76

Holy sh!t @Keeks, fantastic progress in 5wks!!!!!!!!

I reckon you've got this in the bag tbh.

I called it a couple of weeks ago:whistling:

Think i might just throw in the towel now lol.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Sharpy76 said:


> Holy sh!t @Keeks, fantastic progress in 5wks!!!!!!!!
> 
> I reckon you've got this in the bag tbh.
> 
> I called it a couple of weeks ago:whistling:
> 
> *Think i might just throw in the towel now lol*.


I agree


----------



## JANIKvonD

I love this thread


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sharpy76 said:


> Holy sh!t @Keeks, fantastic progress in 5wks!!!!!!!!
> 
> I reckon you've got this in the bag tbh.
> 
> I called it a couple of weeks ago:whistling:
> 
> Think i might just throw in the towel now lol.


X2 to all of the above lol


----------



## Keeks

Sharpy76 said:


> Holy sh!t @Keeks, fantastic progress in 5wks!!!!!!!!
> 
> I reckon you've got this in the bag tbh.
> 
> I called it a couple of weeks ago:whistling:
> 
> Think i might just throw in the towel now lol.


Ahh thanks, but nah, everyones doing awesomely so think its gonna be a very tough call between everyone, still another 5 weeks to go and reckon everyones upping their game now for the last 5 weeks, exciting! :bounce:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> X2 to all of the above lol


X3


----------



## Ginger Ben

My pics will go up tomorrow but just in case I forget I look no bloody different to the first ones lol


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> My pics will go up tomorrow but just in case I forget I look no bloody different to the first ones lol


Yep, same here.

Only difference at the moment is I've had a trim around the meat and veg 

Pics tomorrow :beer:


----------



## husky

feckin sweating like a mad rapist here- DNP in this weather is fecking crazy-not looking forward to the garage tonight-pics gonna be taken and put up on Sunday sometime, not expecting any change but i'm gonna order some hair removal cream for the end of the comp so i'll drop about a stone there.


----------



## Sharpy76

Updated progress (or lack of) pics on page 1.

Pretty disappointed tbh. Lighting is different cos its still daylight but hey ho.

Going out on the pi$$ now my homies:beer: :bounce: :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Sharpy76 said:


> Updated progress (or lack of) pics on page 1.
> 
> Pretty disappointed tbh. Lighting is different cos its still daylight but hey ho.
> 
> Going out on the pi$$ now my homies:beer: :bounce: :lol:




"Is that a bàstard fly in the kitchen?"

:lol:

Mate you look awesome, I hate you .


----------



## husky

lookin great sharpy mate


----------



## Mr_Morocco

pics will be up tonight after gym, dont think ive changed much either tbf


----------



## Breda

Sharpy you big bastard lookin very good man

Update back pic


----------



## Keeks

@Sharpy76 Looking amazing, thats some decent arm veinage!!!! 

@Breda Ace taper! :thumb:


----------



## Skye666

Wow everyone doing fab!!! But in particular all the ladies.. @Keeks @bluejoanna @tamara @YummyMummy y'all look freaking wicked well done :thumb:


----------



## 25434

Breda said:


> Sharpy you big bastard lookin very good man
> 
> Update back pic


Holeeeeeeeeeeee moleeeeeeeeeeeee......do you actually have to turn sideways to get thru the door?....


----------



## Breda

Flubs said:


> Holeeeeeeeeeeee moleeeeeeeeeeeee......do you actually have to turn sideways to get thru the door?....


Haha I wish mate door frames are faily wide these days. My Mrs has a narrow staircase tho and I smile as I take that sideways :lol:


----------



## onthebuild

Updated photos will be done as soon as when I get a free minute!


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Updated photos, tried to do a lat spread but failed pmsl, i dont think i look any diff from first set of pics imo


----------



## husky

ten to one , two fans on full blast and i've got the DNP sweats yeehah


----------



## Ginger Ben

@Breda are you fvcking joking me?! You're massive you kfc loving, pattie eating cvnt xx


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> View attachment 129673
> 
> 
> "Is that a bàstard fly in the kitchen?"
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Mate you look awesome, I hate you .


Luckily he looks like a total ****wit in that pic so we still have a chance.

God may have blessed his body but he.took a holy dump on his face pmsl xx


----------



## Breda

Yes he does look like a total fuk wit I'm glad I'm not the only one to notice

You made me crack up with that post cant rep u man


----------



## husky

Good morning ukm'ers, what a $hite sleep last night, was in the scud,had a fan on and zero covers but was still sweating like mad, kept waking up with the covers soaking in sweat and woke up far to early this morning. Dnp and t3 munched before I had dogs out for a walk before it gets too warm for them then its gonna be a session in the garage and pictures updated on the first page. Dont think theres gonna be much visual difference overall at the moment but i'm sure my legs have improved a wee bit so far-catch you later feckers


----------



## Sharpy76

:lol: :lol:

I was taking the pi$$ in that pic you stupid fvckers!!

The missus said i should do the "catalogue pose", so i duly obliged:lol:

Anyway, sunk a few vodkas last night, got up this morning and went Mc D's drive thru, 2 sausage and egg muffin meals AND a bagel went down a fvcking treat


----------



## Keeks

Sharpy76 said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> I was taking the pi$$ in that pic you stupid fvckers!!
> 
> The missus said i should do the "catalogue pose", so i duly obliged:lol:
> 
> Anyway, sunk a few vodkas last night, got up this morning and went Mc D's drive thru, 2 sausage and egg muffin meals AND a bagel went down a fvcking treat


 :lol: We should all do a catalogue pose picture for the last set of pics, and have a prize for the best catalogue pose! :lol:


----------



## 25434

Keeks said:


> :lol: We should all do a catalogue pose picture for the last set of pics, and have a prize for the best catalogue pose! :lol:


hee heee...that sounds like a larrrf...even though I'm not in the comp I think I will do one too...modelling one of those gigantic slippers that you put both feet into at the same time :blink:

I mean, that is what you mean right?.... :whistling: :laugh:


----------



## Sharpy76

Side by side comparison, the only real difference is i have more of a tan:lol:

Only lost 2lbs and maybe a bit of bloat from me chops!


----------



## Northern Lass

Possible 4lb loss this week


----------



## Keeks

Suggested catalogue pose, something along these lines.......



And the winner would get the title of 'UKM's Best Catalogue Poser'


----------



## husky

Sharpy76 said:


> Side by side comparison, the only real difference is i have more of a tan:lol:
> 
> Only lost 2lbs and maybe a bit of bloat from me chops!
> 
> View attachment 129728


Can see plenty of difference their mate, looking shredded


----------



## Sharpy76

Keeks said:


> Suggested catalogue pose, something along these lines.......
> 
> View attachment 129730
> 
> 
> And the winner would get the title of 'UKM's Best Catalogue Poser'


Great idea!

I might actually win something i reckon!!! :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Sharpy76 said:


> Great idea!
> 
> I might actually win something i reckon!!! :lol:


 :lol: :lol: Get practising that posing then.

In all seriousness though, you have an amazing body, so that's a prize in itself. But you do have a head start on the catalogue pose. :thumb:


----------



## B4PJS

New pictures up. Cant really see much difference saying there is 5 kg extra on me


----------



## Northern Lass

B4PJS said:


> New pictures up. Cant really see much difference saying there is 5 kg extra on me


You can see a difference. 

Look at your shoulders and back they're def bulking up .. look forward to seeing you in 10 weeks .


----------



## Mr_Morocco

B4PJS said:


> New pictures up. Cant really see much difference saying there is 5 kg extra on me


Mine aint much different either mate, maybe slightly more defined chest/shoulders, its a long race mate we're only half way


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Went tesco earlier so back on a proper diet from tommorow and also clen/t3 for 2 weeks


----------



## TELBOR

B4PJS said:


> New pictures up. Cant really see much difference saying there is 5 kg extra on me


I can see that 5kg mate, filling out on back more and quads.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

R0BLET said:


> I can see that 5kg mate, filling out on back more and quads.


wheres your pics u cnut


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> wheres your pics u cnut


PM them to @Keeks for approval 

Nah, right here mate on the mrs phone :lol:

I'll get em up ASAP.

Ribs time


----------



## tamara

@B4PJS you can see you've gone bigger.


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> PM them to @Keeks for approval
> 
> Nah, right here mate on the mrs phone :lol:
> 
> I'll get em up ASAP.
> 
> Ribs time


 mg: I cant approve them pics, and you cant post them on a public forum!!!!! :lol:

Anyway, ribs aside, post pics!


----------



## Northern Lass

Keeks said:


> mg: I cant approve them pics, and you cant post them on a public forum!!!!! :lol:
> 
> Anyway, ribs aside, post pics!


Come on Rob!! Don't be shy now :laugh:


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> mg: I cant approve them pics, and you cant post them on a public forum!!!!! :lol:
> 
> Anyway, ribs aside, post pics!


Nothing wrong with my inverted penis :lol:

Just editing my face out


----------



## TELBOR

YummyMummy said:


> Come on Rob!! Don't be shy now :laugh:


Lol. I'm not shy....... Ask Ben's mum 

They'll be up soon :beer:


----------



## Northern Lass

R0BLET said:


> Nothing wrong with my inverted penis :lol:
> 
> Just editing my face out


Poor @Keeks hope all that quark hasn't come back up


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Nothing wrong with my inverted penis :lol:
> 
> Just editing my face out


No I know there's nothing wrong with it, its cute, but just not on a public forum.

But agree to editing the face out, your 'Look at me and my inverted penis face' might scare some folk! :tongue: :lol:



YummyMummy said:


> Poor @Keeks hope all that quark hasn't come back up


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> No I know there's nothing wrong with it, its cute, but just not on a public forum.
> 
> But agree to editing the face out, your 'Look at me and my inverted penis face' might scare some folk! :tongue: :lol:


All up 

MASSIVE DIFFERENCE


----------



## Mr_Morocco

R0BLET said:


> All up
> 
> MASSIVE DIFFERENCE


6pac coming through though


----------



## Northern Lass

I can see more definition in the chest and stomach area :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> All up
> 
> MASSIVE DIFFERENCE


Chest and stomach are coming on, can see a difference. :thumb:


----------



## TELBOR

Thanks you lot.

Cut starts a week on Monday


----------



## Sharpy76

R0BLET said:


> All up
> 
> MASSIVE DIFFERENCE


Considering you're unassisted, you're cruising along well mate!

You train hard, diet is consistent and always seem motivated, now get some fvcking juice in the goose you bumder


----------



## TELBOR

Sharpy76 said:


> Considering you're unassisted, you're cruising along well mate!
> 
> You train hard, diet is consistent and always seem motivated, now get some fvcking juice in the goose you bumder


Hahaha, thanks mate.

Oh, made these flapjacks today.....


----------



## Sharpy76

R0BLET said:


> Hahaha, thanks mate.
> 
> Oh, made these flapjacks today.....
> 
> View attachment 129784
> 
> 
> View attachment 129785
> 
> 
> View attachment 129786
> 
> 
> View attachment 129787


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Hahaha, thanks mate.
> 
> Oh, made these flapjacks today.....
> 
> View attachment 129784
> 
> 
> View attachment 129785
> 
> 
> View attachment 129786
> 
> 
> View attachment 129787


:sad: I want flapjack!!!!!! In fact, I want any nice food. I might not be in here much next week if you folk are talking food, I just want to eat junk!!!!! :cursing:


----------



## Northern Lass

Just what I was thinking when I saw them flap-jacks ... cutting is cruel


----------



## husky

week 5 pics uploaded- well some as the mrs took the strop with me half way through- not really much change if im honest but dieting starts from monday so will see if the last five weeks efforts have put some decent mass on underneath.


----------



## onthebuild

My week 5 pics are up guys!

on a side note..

@R0BLET what chocolate did you use to make that topping?


----------



## Keeks

onthebuild said:


> My week 5 pics are up guys!
> 
> on a side note..
> 
> @R0BLET what chocolate did you use to make that topping?


Wowser, ace progress, looking ripped!!! :thumb:


----------



## Northern Lass

Keeks said:


> Wowser, ace progress, looking ripped!!! :thumb:


No newspaper though... hmmm


----------



## onthebuild

YummyMummy said:


> No newspaper though... hmmm


Hahah didn't even think! don't tell me I have to do them again Im a skint student who cant be ar$ed to buy papers lmao!



Keeks said:


> Wowser, ace progress, looking ripped!!! :thumb:


Cheers! Hopefully in another 10 weeks ill be looking something else!


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> :sad: I want flapjack!!!!!! In fact, I want any nice food. I might not be in here much next week if you folk are talking food, I just want to eat junk!!!!! :cursing:


Sowwie :wub:

They're defo bulking flap jacks


----------



## TELBOR

onthebuild said:


> My week 5 pics are up guys!
> 
> on a side note..
> 
> @R0BLET what chocolate did you use to make that topping?


Looking schweeet mate!

The finest milk chocolate in the land sir....... Aldi


----------



## luther1

R0BLET said:


> Looking schweeet mate!
> 
> The finest milk chocolate in the land sir....... Aldi


Nice new haircut mate,joining the navy?


----------



## Mr_Morocco

R0BLET said:


> Hahaha, thanks mate.
> 
> Oh, made these flapjacks today.....
> 
> View attachment 129784
> 
> 
> View attachment 129785
> 
> 
> View attachment 129786
> 
> 
> View attachment 129787


PM me the recipe bud


----------



## Breda

Mr_Morocco said:


> PM me the recipe bud


X2 or whatsapp it to me.

The Mrs could do with adding these to her war chest


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Nice new haircut mate,joining the navy?


Lol. Yeah looks pretty harsh on the pics?!


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> PM me the recipe bud


275g Oats

150g Unslated Butter

50g Golden Syrup

Melt butter and syrup together then stir in oats.

Spread in a baking tin, bang in the oven for 15 mins at 170 degrees - gas mark 5.

Leave to cool.

200g choc melted, added 2 x 30g scoops of choc whey. Pour on top then leave in fridge for a couple of hours 

Made 8 bars;

Cals 444

Fats 24.5g

Carbs 42.5g

Protein 10.2g

Done.

@Breda


----------



## Keeks

Morning all!  Ready to rock n roll for another week!!!

Slightly cooler here today thank fook, but my appetite seems to be back with a bang, terrible nights sleep as I was so hungry! :cursing: Anyway, fasted power walk done, then legs and HIIT on rower tonight, so hope it stays a bit cooler for that.

Have a happy Monday! :thumb:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Awrite ya bunch o fekers  good w.e I hope! Mine was a bit messy....BRILLIANT....but messy lol. Looking like shyte today  will do my pics tonight.


----------



## Breda

R0BLET said:


> 275g Oats
> 
> 150g Unslated Butter
> 
> 50g Golden Syrup
> 
> Melt butter and syrup together then stir in oats.
> 
> Spread in a baking tin, bang in the oven for 15 mins at 170 degrees - gas mark 5.
> 
> Leave to cool.
> 
> 200g choc melted, added 2 x 30g scoops of choc whey. Pour on top then leave in fridge for a couple of hours
> 
> Made 8 bars;
> 
> Cals 444
> 
> Fats 24.5g
> 
> Carbs 42.5g
> 
> Protein 10.2g
> 
> Done.
> 
> @Breda


Nice 1 Rob think I'll be havin some of those bad boys later


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> Awrite ya bunch o fekers  good w.e I hope! Mine was a bit messy....BRILLIANT....but messy lol. Looking like shyte today  will do my pics tonight.
> 
> View attachment 129831


Hope you cleaned up :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Hope you cleaned up :lol:


course


----------



## JANIKvonD

just seen everyones pics!! looking fukin great guys!

today-

7am- 3 paracetamol  150mcg clen, 100mg t3, 2g vitC, oils, zinc, multiV

10am- 2jacket spuds, 2 cans tuna

12.30- 250g chicken 1jacket spud, some cashews

4pm- 250g chicken 1jacket spud, some cashews

6pm- train chest n delts

7pm- 350g chicken fajitas.

feeling rough today...fuk know why as i had plenty sleep last night lol.


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> just seen everyones pics!! looking fukin great guys!
> 
> today-
> 
> 7am- 3 paracetamol  150mcg clen, 100mg t3, 2g vitC, oils, zinc, multiV
> 
> 10am- 2jacket spuds, 2 cans tuna
> 
> 12.30- 250g chicken 1jacket spud, some cashews
> 
> 4pm- 250g chicken 1jacket spud, some cashews
> 
> 6pm- train chest n delts
> 
> 7pm- 350g chicken fajitas.
> 
> feeling rough today...fuk know why as i had plenty sleep last night lol.


7am :lol:

Was is sleep or unconsciousness 

When you lowering carbs mate, or is that lowered?

Oh, I had 30 chicken nuggets yesterday, thought of you as I had them :wub:


----------



## B4PJS

In other news, not been a great weekend diet and training wise, knackered my shoulder in a skipping race on Friday at the Company Sports Day so haven't done my benching this weekend. Am just feeling generally tired and achey this morning. Squats this evening, might just go fo a bit of volume rather than weight, will see how I feel.


----------



## bluejoanna

@B4PJS - Def looking bigger my friend. Also, I think you qualify for the worlds tidiest house......either that, or you don't own any furniture....x


----------



## B4PJS

bluejoanna said:


> @B4PJS - Def looking bigger my friend. Also, I think you qualify for the worlds tidiest house......either that, or you don't own any furniture....x


Cheers BJ.

:lol: That is my landing, best lit area in the house  Check out any of my videos to see how messy my "gym" is :tongue:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all, well that was an eventful Sunday, spent most of the day between lying on the sofa groaning and running (well limping with leg doms) to the khaze. God knows what happened there but was not a good day to say the least. Reckon I'm probably 180lbs now and look like Christian Bale from The Machinist pmsl.

Needless to say I haven't taken photos for the comp yet (will do them tomorrow) and haven't been to the gym this morning. On the bright side I'm feeling a lot better today and am getting everything back on track.

New diet plan starts today, nothing major but I'm running a small experiment for a week to significantly reduce the amount of whey I use per day. I'm going to limit myself (other than brekkie today as had no choice) to a pwo shake only. All other protein will be from "real" food. I have a suspicion that the whey is stopping me looking leaner and I want to see if it makes any difference cutting it almost out for a week. If so then I may need to switch to an isolate or something like that in the future.

Back on ECA today having had the weekend off as forgot to take them Saturday and no way I was taking them yesterday

Training Back tomorrow so looking forward to that. Am going to start incorporating trap bar deads again now that back seems to be better, starting light with higher volume and building it up, but I will do these on my hamstring and triceps day rather than back as I already have enough going on there and the session seems to hit the spot as it is.

Meal 1 - Tub quark, 35g granola, 1 scoop whey (only one I'll have today is the plan...)


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> 7am :lol:
> 
> Was is sleep or unconsciousness
> 
> When you lowering carbs mate, or is that lowered?
> 
> Oh, I had 30 chicken nuggets yesterday, thought of you as I had them :wub:


will lower them after today mate, keep them in around workouts only.

30chicken nuggets eh...i made a quick stop at mcdonalds on the way home from the beerfest. large big tasty with bacon meal, big mac, double cheeseburger, cajuen chicken wrap, pack of they cheese melt things & a toffee sunday.....cant say i was thinking about you though pmsl. topped that off with a tandoori mixed grill for tea


----------



## bluejoanna

Hi All,

Back from an epic weekend and totally jealous of the progress of you all - @tamara, @YummyMummy, @Keeks - I have nothing to say except I hate you all for your dedication and progress, but I shan't say it out loud as my mother taught me that jealousy is unbecoming!

Boys - You are all doing so well, partic @MrMorocco, @R0BLET, not to mention @BigMitch and - well, feck - ALL of you. I am def going to up the stakes and start training hard for the catalogue comp....it's not as easy as it looks you know...Takes months of dedication and idiocy...


----------



## Mr_Morocco

JANIKvonD said:


> will lower them after today mate, keep them in around workouts only.
> 
> 30chicken nuggets eh...i made a quick stop at mcdonalds on the way home from the beerfest. large big tasty with bacon meal, big mac, double cheeseburger, cajuen chicken wrap, pack of they cheese melt things & a toffee sunday.....cant say i was thinking about you though pmsl. topped that off with a tandoori mixed grill for tea


legend pmsl


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> will lower them after today mate, keep them in around workouts only.
> 
> 30chicken nuggets eh...i made a quick stop at mcdonalds on the way home from the beerfest. large big tasty with bacon meal, big mac, double cheeseburger, cajuen chicken wrap, pack of they cheese melt things & a toffee sunday.....*cant say i was thinking about you though* pmsl. topped that off with a tandoori mixed grill for tea


 :confused1:


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> 7am :lol:
> 
> Was is sleep or unconsciousness
> 
> When you lowering carbs mate, or is that lowered?
> 
> Oh, I had 30 chicken nuggets yesterday,* thought of you as I had them * :wub:





JANIKvonD said:


> will lower them after today mate, keep them in around workouts only.
> 
> 30chicken nuggets eh...i made a quick stop at mcdonalds on the way home from the beerfest. large big tasty with bacon meal, big mac, double cheeseburger, cajuen chicken wrap, pack of they cheese melt things & a toffee sunday.....*cant say i was thinking about you though *pmsl. topped that off with a tandoori mixed grill for tea





R0BLET said:


> :confused1:


still confused? old bastard


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> still confused? old bastard


LOL, you gret wet lettuce 

I was taking the p1ss :lol:

Go and sober up :tt2:


----------



## Ginger Ben




----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> View attachment 129852


haha, did u pick a ginger on purpose?


----------



## Northern Lass

JANIKvonD said:


> will lower them after today mate, keep them in around workouts only.
> 
> 30chicken nuggets eh...i made a quick stop at mcdonalds on the way home from the beerfest. large big tasty with bacon meal, big mac, double cheeseburger, cajuen chicken wrap, pack of they cheese melt things & a toffee sunday.....cant say i was thinking about you though pmsl. topped that off with a tandoori mixed grill for tea


Hope you got indigestion


----------



## JANIKvonD

YummyMummy said:


> Hope you got indigestion


i did a bit during the mcdees.....but i blame the drugs for that tbh :lol: was fine after a nap


----------



## Sharpy76

JANIKvonD said:


> .i made a quick stop at mcdonalds on the way home from the beerfest. large big tasty with bacon meal, big mac, double cheeseburger, cajuen chicken wrap, pack of they cheese melt things & a toffee sunday.....cant say i was thinking about you though pmsl. topped that off with a tandoori mixed grill for tea


You da fvcking man pal!!!

:lol:


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> i did a bit during the mcdees.....*but i blame the drugs for that tbh* :lol: was fine after a nap


Snorting green tea again


----------



## bigmitch69

Updated my pics. No change. But my trapped nerve is fully recovered. No more numb fingers. And im back on holiday in 5 weeks (August Bank Hol wkend) so no more faffing. Going to join the gym for a month instead of training at home. A bit more motivation needed.

Everyone seems to be doing very well and this has motivated me to step it up a gear this month.


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Snorting green tea again


it just u i sell tht too


----------



## JANIKvonD

bigmitch69 said:


> Updated my pics. No change. But my trapped nerve is fully recovered. No more numb fingers. And im back on holiday in 5 weeks (August Bank Hol wkend) so no more faffing. Going to join the gym for a month instead of training at home. A bit more motivation needed.
> 
> Everyone seems to be doing very well and this has motivated me to step it up a gear this month.


im the same mate....not a great deal of change tbh, next 5 weeks is getting raped


----------



## Ginger Ben

Gym fail.

Cramp in hammies during the night, got to gym did chin ups fine. Picked up bar off floor for bor and hammies cramped again lol.

Called it a day and came home for lots of stretching. Mrs said flexibility was ok so looks like I've been a dickhead and let myself get dehydrated over the last few days.

Banged in a few electrolytes and a load of water. Also going to up food for a few days as feel like I've been under eating and that has made me feel crap.

So lots of water and more carbs on the menu! Weight is up to 202 again after weekend! FML.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Guys I've not managed to do pics yet! Done a couple selfsies when I woke up this morning but need my mrs to do proper ones! She's working late tonight so won't be till tomorrow


----------



## Mr_Morocco

JANIKvonD said:


> Guys I've not managed to do pics yet! Done a couple selfsies when I woke up this morning but need my mrs to do proper ones! She's working late tonight so won't be till tomorrow


Not good enough :no:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Mr_Morocco said:


> Not good enough :no:


lol i know mate! forgot to do them last night & she wouldnt get up to do them this morning lol. done a couple with my self timer....but there p!sh, shyte lighting too!


----------



## Breda

Mr_Morocco said:


> Not good enough :no:


At least he's given an explanation unlike that ginger cnut.

Maybe its been too hot and he's red raw, maybe the flash from the camera would add to his burns... who knows?


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Breda said:


> At least he's given an explanation unlike that ginger cnut.
> 
> Maybe its been too hot and he's red raw, maybe the flash from the camera would add to his burns... who knows?


Well the weathers changed so the pale cnut has prob gone paler and had freckles break out


----------



## JANIKvonD

Breda said:


> At least he's given an explanation unlike that ginger cnut.
> 
> Maybe its been too hot and he's red raw, maybe the flash from the camera would add to his burns... who knows?


iv put some up


----------



## Breda

Mr_Morocco said:


> Well the weathers changed so the pale cnut has prob gone paler and had freckles break out


The [email protected] has probably been sittin in his house with the curtains drawn all summer and only goes out at night for fear of sunlight makin him explode. He's not seen a gym since april


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Breda said:


> The [email protected] has probably been sittin in his house with the curtains drawn all summer and only goes out at night for fear of sunlight makin him explode. He's not seen a gym since april


:lolmsl


----------



## Breda

JANIKvonD said:


> iv put some up


Lookin good my man lookin good


----------



## B4PJS

JANIKvonD said:


> iv put some up


Going good there fella.

My training has taken a nose dive since the weekend. Feeling proper sh!te at the mo and work is a bloomin nightmare as well. Will try and squat tonight and see how I feel. Really hoping for a good storm to clear the air.


----------



## TELBOR

Today's session, LEGS!!

Haven't don legs since march - oops.

Leg Extensions

10x45kg

10x55kg

10x65kg

Failure @45kg

Leg Press

10x50kg

10x100kg

10x150kg

10x200kg

6x240kg

Failure @100kg

Standing Calf Raises

15x65kg

15x75kg

15x95kg

Failure @45kf

Lay Ham Curls

15x40kg

15x50kg

15x60kg

Failure @30kg

10 mins steep incline on treadmill

Fooking loved it!

In other news, made some more flapjacks;










White choc with some raspberries in it


----------



## JANIKvonD

***copy from journal**

mnorning amigos! put some temp pics up in my challenge thread until i get my proper ones done. took them this morning unpumped/cold.

doing a fast day today...so nothin but coffee until 7pm

trained chest n delts last night-

slight decline bb press-

60kg x 20

100kg x 20

100kg x 15 > 60kg x failure

80kg x failure

incline DBs-

1 set 40kg x failure

face pulls-

4 sets 25kg x 25reps (burny!)

dips-

4 sets bw x failure

cable flys-

4sets x 15ish reps

DB side laterals-

4 sets 12.5s x 15-20reps

machine press dropset-

stack (130kg) x failure (20ish)

3/4 x failure

1/2 x failure

1/4 x failure

db front raises-

3sets 10s x failure

tri pushdowns-

3sets x failure

done. wreched.....wish i remembered my pics while i had little pump


----------



## JANIKvonD

B4PJS said:


> Going good there fella.
> 
> My training has taken a nose dive since the weekend. Feeling proper sh!te at the mo and work is a bloomin nightmare as well. Will try and squat tonight and see how I feel. Really hoping for a good storm to clear the air.


dont worry when u miss a sesh matey...just hit it extra hard next time. u on a 3 day split yeh?


----------



## Jay.32

Just checked updated pics.. well done!! all doing very well.. some better than others. sharpy and keeks are smashing it


----------



## Sharpy76

JANIKvonD said:


> iv put some up


Lat spread, double bicep back, legs?!

If you're gonna be half ar$ed you might as well have not bothered and don't get me started on that @Ginger Ben, waste of space the lot of ya......

:lol:


----------



## B4PJS

JANIKvonD said:


> dont worry when u miss a sesh matey...just hit it extra hard next time. u on a 3 day split yeh?


Missed bench on Saturday due to a knackered shoulder and squats yesterday.

Working on a Squat, Bench, Deadlift split. Might just take a couple more days off to fuel up and get back on it this weekend.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Sharpy76 said:


> Lat spread, double bicep back, legs?!
> 
> If you're gonna be half ar$ed you might as well have not bothered and don't get me started on that @Ginger Ben, waste of space the lot of ya......
> 
> :lol:


read my post ya old bastard! mine are temp while i get my proper ones done from my mrs.....only done them this morning to keep you cvnts from crying until i do my rite ones :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sharpy76 said:


> Lat spread, double bicep back, legs?!
> 
> If you're gonna be half ar$ed you might as well have not bothered and don't get me started on that @Ginger Ben, waste of space the lot of ya......
> 
> :lol:


Lol, I know, I know, Mr Slack Ar5e reporting for duty. I've had some issues the last few days :lol: but hope to be back on form tomorrow. Pics then! Promise


----------



## TELBOR

B4PJS said:


> Missed bench on Saturday due to a knackered shoulder and squats yesterday.
> 
> Working on a Squat, Bench, Deadlift split. Might just take a couple more days off to fuel up and get back on it this weekend.


May well be the dbol making your feel crappy mate.


----------



## B4PJS

R0BLET said:


> May well be the dbol making your feel crappy mate.


Could well be, though think the weather is taking its toll as well. Not had a proper nights sleep recently due to it being too hot and muggy. Really hoping for a good storm today to clear the air.


----------



## JANIKvonD

we've got a lovely lightining storm here atm......my fave!


----------



## bluejoanna

Taken from journal...

Morning!

Back to the gym today. Killer. Chest. No voice either. Teach me to overdo it again at the weekend!

Incline DB flyes - 4 x 16

Seated chest press - 4 x 16

Pec Deck - 4 x 16

Bench press - 4 x 16

Incline bench press - 4 x 16

Think that was it. Was shaking afterwards and felt very weak, but enjoyed the session. Only got two days before holiday, so will crack on in the gym, but how much gets done on hols is anyone's guess....


----------



## TELBOR

B4PJS said:


> Could well be, though think the weather is taking its toll as well. Not had a proper nights sleep recently due to it being too hot and muggy. Really hoping for a good storm today to clear the air.


Yeah annoying isn't it lol

Dbol will have raised body temp too, I'd invest in some zma mate.

Better sleep, better recovery who h will lead to better things.


----------



## B4PJS

R0BLET said:


> Yeah annoying isn't it lol
> 
> Dbol will have raised body temp too, I'd invest in some zma mate.
> 
> Better sleep, better recovery who h will lead to better things.


Cheers fella, just ordered some. Is it any good for women? Might help the wife sleep better as well!


----------



## JANIKvonD

B4PJS said:


> Cheers fella, just ordered some. Is it any good for women?* Might help the wife sleep better as well*!


lucky cvnt....i cant keep mine awake :lol:


----------



## B4PJS

JANIKvonD said:


> lucky cvnt....i cant keep mine awake :lol:


You're the lucky one fella...


----------



## JANIKvonD

B4PJS said:


> You're the lucky one fella...


swaps?

.....i req pics


----------



## TELBOR

B4PJS said:


> Cheers fella, just ordered some. Is it any good for women? Might help the wife sleep better as well!


Its good for anyone mate, i take 4 500mg. 2 for the Mrs lol


----------



## B4PJS

JANIKvonD said:


> swaps?
> 
> .....i req pics


 :lol: Think she might complain about that one, plus she would want to keep the cats and I would miss them!



R0BLET said:


> Its good for anyone mate, i take 4 500mg. 2 for the Mrs lol


Awesome, will see if they help her


----------



## Sharpy76

R0BLET said:


> Its good for anyone mate, i take 4 500mg. 2 for the Mrs lol


2000mg?!

My dreams are fvcking weird enough on 500mg, i'd probably have a heart attack on 2000mg:lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Sharpy76 said:


> 2000mg?!
> 
> My dreams are fvcking weird enough on 500mg, i'd probably have a heart attack on 2000mg:lol:


at your age mate i think its inevitable


----------



## TELBOR

B4PJS said:


> :lol: Think she might complain about that one, plus she would want to keep the cats and I would miss them!
> 
> Awesome, will see if they help her


Start at 1 tab 



Sharpy76 said:


> 2000mg?!
> 
> My dreams are fvcking weird enough on 500mg, i'd probably have a heart attack on 2000mg:lol:


PUSSY :lol:


----------



## bigmitch69

MONDAY - Legs

45degree hack squat/Legpress (feet low on plate)

30 x 15

58 x 15

69 x 15

91 x 15 only rest between sets was when the GF was doing her set.

Drop set

91 x failure

58 x failure

30 x failure

Same machine but feet high on plate.

30 x 15

47 x 15

58 x 15

69 x failure

Lying leg curl

5 x 15

5 x 15

9 x 15

18 x 15

Drop set

22.7 x failure

9 x failure

5 x failure

Leg extensions

30 x 10

47 x 10

69 x 10

80 x 10

Drop set

107.5 x failure

69 x failure

36 x failure

Legs were crippled. Felt sick for the rest of the evening.

TUESDAY - Chest/ shoulders

Incline DB

10 x 10

10 x 10

22.5 x 10

30 x 10

40 x 7

Felt SO heavy. Or I was feeling weak.

Machine seated Shoulderpress

25 x 10

36 x 10

47 x 10

Drop set

47 x 10

25 x 10

In agony by now. Shoulders really pumped up its hurts.

Machine flat press close grip

30.5 x 10

41.5 x 10

52.5 x 10

Pec deck

25 x 10

36 x 20

36 x 20

I can't move my arms. It's hurting me typing this.


----------



## Keeks

Morning all, hope you're all well and training hard!  Half way thrugh another week, woo hoo!!

I had a super bad Monday, really struggled but it was just one of those bad cr4ppy prep days, but have bounced back now. Training and diets all ok, and coach is looking to change things next week when I'll be 9 weeks out, so interested to see what the changes will be, but also half dreading it cos I know it starts to get even tougher now, so no doubt more bad days, but it also gets very exciting knowing that show time is creeping up and will be here in no time.

Anyway, fasted power walk done, back & abs tonight with 2nd cardio session on XTrainer.

Have a good day all! :thumb:


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning muckers! proper thunder storm last night up here....fell asleep listening to it, fukin love it. will DEF do my pics tonight...altho id be aswell posting my originals again :lol: deffo lost a massive amount of fat....just cant tell as none of the good bits are properly threw yet  getting there tho!

today-

10am- 250g chicken, 50g rice, cashews

1pm- 150g chicken sweet chilli stirfry, egg noodles

4pm- 250g chicken, 50g rice, cashews

6pm- train back, biceps & abs

7pm- 300g lean steak mince (made into chilli) 2 jacket spuds

still loadsa carbs....couldnt be fuked going to the shop this morning lol.

have a good ane


----------



## TELBOR

C&P from journal 

Back

Pullover Machine

15x30kg

15x42.5kg

15x50kg

Rack Pulls

15x60kg

12x100kg

10x140kg

5x180kg

20x60kg

Lat Pull Downs - Mid Bar Grip

12x42.5kg

12x57.5kg

10x72.5kg

8x80kg

15x30kg Wide Grip

15x30kg Close Underhand Grip

EZ Bar BOR

15x40kg

12x80kg

20x40kg FOOKED!

Close Grip Pulley Row

3 sets till failure @ 50kg

Done!

Meal 1 - 50g oats with milk and honey

Post workout - Whey, Glutamine, Leucine, HMB, Creapure

Meal 2 - 100g Pasta, 150g Chicken in a tortilla wrap 

Then shakes, nuts other stuff and same meal again later and some form of meat for dinner 

Looked and felt very flat today, very annoying.


----------



## JANIKvonD

im the same mate....VERY flat! altho waist is trimming up nicely....everything else is looking tiny!!! should all be possitive results from here on in tho i recon (i hope :lol: )


----------



## tamara

Well I'm fuming!!! Last Friday I pushed two belly bars through two holes that were semi closed up and I've totally balls my belly up. Went to my GP yesterday to ask him for antibiotics cos the piercings are really not good and I've been in agony can't even walk and they told me to go to hospital cos I've given myself cellulitis which is a real bad infection and had to take them out! I can't even breath without being in pain it's that bad. I've got a 10 day course of antibiotics so hopefully will sort it out. I'd post a picture but it's disgusting! I'm such an idiot!!


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> im the same mate....VERY flat! altho waist is trimming up nicely....everything else is looking tiny!!! should all be possitive results from here on in tho i recon (i hope :lol: )


Annoying isn't it, can we blame the weather 

I'm guessing DNP has flushed out so you should start to fill out nicely mate.


----------



## TELBOR

tamara said:


> Well I'm fuming!!! Last Friday I pushed two belly bars through two holes that were semi closed up and I've totally balls my belly up. Went to my GP yesterday to ask him for antibiotics cos the piercings are really not good and I've been in agony can't even walk and they told me to go to hospital cos I've given myself cellulitis which is a real bad infection and had to take them out! I can't even breath without being in pain it's that bad. I've got a 10 day course of antibiotics so hopefully will sort it out. I'd post a picture but it's disgusting! I'm such an idiot!!


Oh dear. Leave em out and let it heal.


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Annoying isn't it, can we blame the weather
> 
> I'm guessing DNP has flushed out so you should start to fill out nicely mate.


hopefully matey! fat folds on belly are piling up now...so somethings going on there lol


----------



## [email protected]

tamara said:


> Well I'm fuming!!! Last Friday I pushed two belly bars through two holes that were semi closed up and I've totally balls my belly up. Went to my GP yesterday to ask him for antibiotics cos the piercings are really not good and I've been in agony can't even walk and they told me to go to hospital cos I've given myself cellulitis which is a real bad infection and had to take them out! I can't even breath without being in pain it's that bad. I've got a 10 day course of antibiotics so hopefully will sort it out. I'd post a picture but it's disgusting! I'm such an idiot!!


Ooh yuck! Hope it gets better soon x


----------



## JANIKvonD

tamara said:


> Well I'm fuming!!! Last Friday I pushed two belly bars through two holes that were semi closed up and I've totally balls my belly up. Went to my GP yesterday to ask him for antibiotics cos the piercings are really not good and I've been in agony can't even walk and they told me to go to hospital cos I've given myself cellulitis which is a real bad infection and had to take them out! I can't even breath without being in pain it's that bad. I've got a 10 day course of antibiotics so hopefully will sort it out. I'd post a picture but it's disgusting! I'm such an idiot!!


pics


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> hopefully matey! fat folds on belly are piling up now...so somethings going on there lol


You doing any HIIT postworkout or at all ? Daft question i bet


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> You doing any HIIT postworkout or at all ? Daft question i bet


nope


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> nope


Yep, was a daft question :lol:


----------



## tamara

JANIKvonD said:


> pics


Really? Put a warning then as it's breakfast time for some.



The top and bottom piercings are fine I've had them for 17 years. The ones on the side I took out in 2009 when I was pregnant and on Friday evening after a cider a pushed two bars through each side. The left one isn't is bad but the one on the right is knackered. The pink colouring on my skin is a solid raised lump which is the infection. Yuck!


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Yep, was a daft question :lol:


haha, hard work being me mate! :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

tamara said:


> Really? Put a warning then as it's breakfast time for some.
> 
> View attachment 130506
> 
> 
> The top and bottom piercings are fine I've had them for 17 years. The ones on the side I took out in 2009 when I was pregnant and on Friday evening after a cider a pushed two bars through each side. The left one isn't is bad but the one on the right is knackered. The pink colouring on my skin is a solid raised lump which is the infection. Yuck!


fuk sake that looks painfull! hope it dies down soon.....id be tempted to take the rest out until it does.


----------



## tamara

JANIKvonD said:


> fuk sake that looks painfull! hope it dies down soon.....id be tempted to take the rest out until it does.


I have now that's the picture I sent my mate asking if I should go to docs! It is quite painful like and cos it's my belly it jiggles when I walk so hurts more then, tried doing insanity Monday and Tuesday and there's loads of jumping involved, can't do it! Hopefully the antibiotics will kick in soon.


----------



## TELBOR

tamara said:


> Really? Put a warning then as it's breakfast time for some.
> 
> View attachment 130506
> 
> 
> The top and bottom piercings are fine I've had them for 17 years. The ones on the side I took out in 2009 when I was pregnant and on Friday evening after a cider a pushed two bars through each side. The left one isn't is bad but the one on the right is knackered. The pink colouring on my skin is a solid raised lump which is the infection. Yuck!


OUCH!


----------



## Northern Lass

JANIKvonD said:


> pics


I've just had my breakfast:confused:


----------



## Ginger Ben

@tamara that looks painful hope you get that sorted soon!


----------



## Ginger Ben

So yesterday and today's stop start back session :lol:

Chin Ups

[email protected]

[email protected]+10

[email protected]+20

[email protected]+30

[email protected]+30

[email protected]+20

[email protected]

Today

Hammer Grip pull downs

[email protected]

[email protected] - stack - too light but still hits spot

[email protected]

[email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected]

Close Grip palms facing in pull downs

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] drop set to [email protected]

Yates Row

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected]

Short break then

[email protected] drop set on final set of 5 to [email protected]

Standing Isolateral reverse cable flys - basically holding both handles as normal but only extending one arm at a time for reps then swapping - stops hands smashing in to each other!

[email protected] plates

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

20 mins SSC on X trainer - hills programme level 16


----------



## Northern Lass

I really think you should get that checked out


----------



## Ginger Ben

Pics are up! Spot the difference :lol:


----------



## Northern Lass

Ginger Ben said:


> Pics are up! Spot the difference :lol:


Your late


----------



## B4PJS

Ginger Ben said:


> Pics are up! Spot the difference :lol:


You finally got a camera that can take pictures in colour??


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Pics are up! Spot the difference :lol:


Leaner than me you slag! 

I do like that last pose mate :lol:


----------



## tamara

YummyMummy said:


> I really think you should get that checked out


I went to docs yesterday and he sent me to the hospital to make sure, they've given me 10 day antibiotics course and I've taken all jewellery out.

Gutted cos I was supposed to be a model (well not a proper model) just for my sisters coursework and a boys coursework combined. My sister does theatrical make up and prosthetics and the boy is doing photography in the same college. Was a grunge underwear shoot but with prosthetics so it will look like my ribs are cut open she uses boiled chicken bones and latex and other stuff! Slashed throat and face. Will have to do it next week!


----------



## Mr_Morocco

ffs those pale calves have put me off my breakfast, @Breda probably has bigger calves :lol:


----------



## Mr_Morocco

tamara said:


> I went to docs yesterday and he sent me to the hospital to make sure, they've given me 10 day antibiotics course and I've taken all jewellery out.
> 
> Gutted cos I was supposed to be a model (well not a proper model) just for my sisters coursework and a boys coursework combined. My sister does theatrical make up and prosthetics and the boy is doing photography in the same college. Was a grunge underwear shoot but with prosthetics so it will look like my ribs are cut open she uses boiled chicken bones and latex and other stuff! Slashed throat and face. Will have to do it next week!


Kinky


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> ffs those pale calves have put me off my breakfast, @Breda probably has bigger calves :lol:


----------



## Mr_Morocco

R0BLET said:


> View attachment 130516


 :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> View attachment 130516


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mr_Morocco said:


> ffs those pale calves have put me off my breakfast, @Breda probably has bigger calves :lol:


Thought my calves were pretty good, get yours out you magic carpet flying cvnt :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

@JANIKvonD..... where are your pics you slag?!


----------



## Mr_Morocco




----------



## JANIKvonD

YummyMummy said:


> I've just had my breakfast:confused:


me too! i had a GIANT fryup from the roll van


----------



## JANIKvonD

so food today-

9.30- massive fryup

3pm- 500g chicken, 100g rice

7pm- lean chilli & spuds

ahwell


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> @JANIKvonD..... where are your pics you slag?!


tonight mate


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> tonight mate


Good lad, pre workout i hope 

PMSL - Meal 1 :lol:


----------



## Mr_Morocco

JANIKvonD said:


> so food today-
> 
> 9.30- massive fryup
> 
> 3pm- 500g chicken, 100g rice
> 
> 7pm- lean chilli & spuds
> 
> ahwell


I think me and janik have the best diets tbh


----------



## bluejoanna

Morning!

Not so hot this morning, but still nice and sunny. Had about 10 hours sleep last night and beginning to feel a bit more human. Also getting v excited about our holiday to SA tomorrow. I will return fat and happy!!

Today was cardio central with 3 minutes treadmill, 3 x minute kettle bells - repeat for 40 minutes. Knackering.

I am intending to go to the gym tomorrow as it is legs day, but not looking forward to doms on the plane!

x


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> I think me and janik have the best diets tbh


Yeah watch out Phil Heath


----------



## Mr_Morocco

R0BLET said:


> Yeah watch out Phil Heath


phil heath + beer belly


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Good lad, pre workout i hope
> 
> PMSL - Meal 1 :lol:


will be mate as my mrs has work from 7.30-10...so need to get her to take them when i get home. might be in the kitchen tho because kids kids will be pestering me :lol: top dad 



Mr_Morocco said:


> I think me and janik have the best diets tbh


agreed!...getting shedded on fryups & cream cakes


----------



## JANIKvonD

bluejoanna said:


> Morning!
> 
> Not so hot this morning, but still nice and sunny. Had about 10 hours sleep last night and beginning to feel a bit more human. Also getting v excited about our holiday to SA tomorrow. I will return fat and happy!!
> 
> Today was cardio central with 3 minutes treadmill, 3 x minute kettle bells - repeat for 40 minutes. Knackering.
> 
> I am intending to go to the gym tomorrow as it is legs day, but not looking forward to doms on the plane!
> 
> x


was way to say sumin cheeky (even for me) but ill not :whistling:

south africa is it? how long u away for


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> will be mate as my mrs has work from 7.30-10...so need to get her to take them when i get home. might be in the kitchen tho because kids kids will be pestering me :lol: top dad


LOL, my daughter took my pics on sunday cos Mrs was busy 

TOP DAD :beer:


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> LOL, my daughter took my pics on sunday cos Mrs was busy
> 
> TOP DAD :beer:


my youngest daughter has done my pics a few times too! better than the mrs is tbh lol. i was looking threw the ipad pics the other day....she must just sit there with it taking random pics of us all....some crackers like lol


----------



## bluejoanna

JANIKvonD said:


> was way to say sumin cheeky (even for me) but ill not :whistling:
> 
> south africa is it? how long u away for


I cannot see anything that that could be construed as remotely cheeky.......Lord only knows how your brain works! Anyway, yes, off to South Africa for 2 and a half weeks. Rubbish timing for this comp, but I can cheer from the sidelines when I get back. I am def going to keep on gymming and kick my diet into touch when I get back. x


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> my youngest daughter has done my pics a few times too! better than the mrs is tbh lol. i was looking threw the ipad pics the other day....she must just sit there with it taking random pics of us all....some crackers like lol


PMSL

Mine do that on ours! Forward facing cam with hundreds of daft faces! Then for some reason they take snaps of whats on TV? Why ? :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

bluejoanna said:


> I cannot see anything that that could be construed as remotely cheeky.......Lord only knows how your brain works! Anyway, yes, off to South Africa for 2 and a half weeks. Rubbish timing for this comp, but I can cheer from the sidelines when I get back. I am def going to keep on gymming and kick my diet into touch when I get back. x


side lines?! past the point of no return now pal


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> me too! i had a GIANT fryup from the roll van


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


>


hahaha...thats quality!


----------



## Breda

Abs look like theyre starting to come out in the 1st pic you pale mother fuker but you are lookin good bro... A tan wouldn't go amiss tbf!

Keep it up my man


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Abs look like theyre starting to come out in the 1st pic you *pale mother fuker* but you are lookin good bro... A tan wouldn't go amiss tbf!
> 
> Keep it up my man


I assume that was directed at me? :lol:

A tan would be good IMO but might look really weird as I've always been pale as milk haha


----------



## Breda

Mr_Morocco said:


> ffs those pale calves have put me off my breakfast, @Breda probably has bigger calves :lol:


Nope i only have shins


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> I assume that was directed at me? :lol:
> 
> A tan would be good IMO but might look really weird as I've always been pale as milk haha


It certainly was... Now we know why you like a black and white shot

I reckon it would suit you casper


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> It certainly was... Now we know why you like a black and white shot
> 
> I reckon it would suit you casper


Could sneak a bit of mt2 in on next cycle. Mrs doesn't like the idea of it, or me being tanned to be fair. Likes the casper look it seems :lol:


----------



## Sharpy76

Ginger Ben said:


> I assume that was directed at me? :lol:
> 
> A tan would be good IMO but might look really weird as I've always been pale as milk haha


Coming along nicely man!

Definitely can see you leaning up more and more:thumb:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sharpy76 said:


> Coming along nicely man!
> 
> Definitely can see you leaning up more and more:thumb:


Thanks mate, going to hit abs with some heavy resistance for a while and see if the pricks pop through then lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

think ill get a tan & a shave for final pics :lol:


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Could sneak a bit of mt2 in on next cycle. Mrs doesn't like the idea of it, or me being tanned to be fair. Likes the casper look it seems :lol:


Man the fuk up and get the bint told... Or don't tell her and just say your freckles are spreading


----------



## Sambuca

some good progress from everyone!

r0blets looking sexy and sharpy can foxtrot oscar with dem abs


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Thanks mate, going to hit abs with some heavy resistance for a while and see if the pricks pop through then lol


Good idea 

Lol at the mrs loving Casper, does that also mean she can't feel you :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> some good progress from everyone!
> 
> r0blets looking sexy and sharpy can foxtrot oscar with dem abs




:lol:


----------



## Breda

R0BLET said:


> Good idea
> 
> Lol at the mrs loving Casper, does that also mean she can't feel you :lol:


Hahaha he's givin her the ghost bang, she knows something's there but she can't see or feel it :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Hahaha he's givin her the ghost bang, she knows something's there but she can't see or feel it :lol:


pmsl - more like she gets the shivers then the fright of her life when the monster reveals itself :lol:


----------



## husky

JANIKvonD said:


> think ill get a tan & a shave for final pics :lol:


LOL-I'm defo shaving or womens creaming it all off mate


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> pmsl - more like she gets the shivers then the fright of her life when the monster reveals itself :lol:




:lol:


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> pmsl - more like she gets the shivers then the fright of her life when the monster reveals itself :lol:


Hahaha that was good


----------



## husky

evening people- clammy as feck here at the moment and late in from work-gonna be a couple of baked tatties with meat loaf then dogs walked (will do for tonights cardio), then its into the garage for squat and calf raise session- diets been really good for the cutting phase so long may it continue till the end.


----------



## husky

PS this thread is one of the best posted on the forum by a long way- good crack, no moaning or back stabbing and plenty motivation-long may it continue.


----------



## Ginger Ben

husky said:


> evening people- clammy as feck here at the moment and late in from work-gonna be a couple of baked tatties with meat loaf then dogs walked (will do for tonights cardio), then its into the garage for squat and calf raise session- diets been really good for the cutting phase so long may it continue till the end.


Sounds good fella, bloody sticky down here too at the moment, just in from a spot of dogging myself and now quite warm!


----------



## Northern Lass

Clammy here too  ... I move and I'm hot ..hot stuff me ya know


----------



## Milky

Sorry l haven't really been prevelant in this thread but TBH l think you may as well count me out.

Work has and will continue to kick the sh*t out of me for the next 4 weeks, working 7 days for next 4 weeks without a day off and as much as l will try l really cant see me giving it my all.

Really really sorry peeps, not ideal but its the difference between a good holiday with my family and a great holiday, the money wins l am afraid.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Can someone suggest a new split for me? I usually train 4x a week, atm its chest/tri's..legs..back/bi's and then shoulders


----------



## Milky

Mr_Morocco said:


> Can someone suggest a new split for me? I usually train 4x a week, atm its chest/tri's..legs..back/bi's and then shoulders


I am currently doing chest / bi's then legs then back / tri's then shoulders and traps.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Mr_Morocco said:


> Can someone suggest a new split for me? I usually train 4x a week, atm its chest/tri's..legs..back/bi's and then shoulders


Chest n delts (front n side)

Back , traps , rear delts

Legs

Arms & the lagging bits


----------



## Mr_Morocco

JANIKvonD said:


> Chest n delts (front n side)
> 
> Back , traps , rear delts
> 
> Legs
> 
> Arms & the lagging bits


I like that mate, might do chest/delts today because i did arms on monday


----------



## JANIKvonD

Milky said:


> Sorry l haven't really been prevelant in this thread but TBH l think you may as well count me out.
> 
> Work has and will continue to kick the sh*t out of me for the next 4 weeks, working 7 days for next 4 weeks without a day off and as much as l will try l really cant see me giving it my all.
> 
> Really really sorry peeps, not ideal but its the difference between a good holiday with my family and a great holiday, the money wins l am afraid.


Ahh don't worry about it brother! ...Family & work gotta come first. Although you're diet & training has taken a hit the past few week...it's just a TINY blip in the grand scheme of it, Paul will have ya show ready in no time  and tbf you're in great shape as it is buddy.


----------



## JANIKvonD

husky said:


> LOL-I'm defo shaving or womens creaming it all off mate


Haha, I was gonna to it tonight....but bottled it as its too hot & ill be itchy as fuk 

Glad you've been able to pull something positive from the thread bud, was always gonna be a good 1 when u fill it with good cvnts


----------



## JANIKvonD

Mr_Morocco said:


> I like that mate, might do chest/delts today because i did arms on monday


Really good mate, has been my split for a while now. Just about to change it tho

Bench press

Incline flys

Seated side laterals

Weighted dips

Front plate raises

Delts will be FUKED


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mr_Morocco said:


> Can someone suggest a new split for me? I usually train 4x a week, atm its chest/tri's..legs..back/bi's and then shoulders


Try going to the gym and picking some heavy sh1t up first


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mr_Morocco said:


> Can someone suggest a new split for me? I usually train 4x a week, atm its chest/tri's..legs..back/bi's and then shoulders


My current split is

Chest

Quads and Bis

Back

Hams and Tris

Delts and traps

Weights EOD with cardio and core on the other days. 1 or 2 total rest days a week depending on how I feel.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ginger Ben said:


> My current split is
> 
> Chest
> 
> Quads and Bis
> 
> Back
> 
> Hams and Tris
> 
> Delts and traps
> 
> Weights EOD with cardio and core on the other days. 1 or 2 total rest days a week depending on how I feel.


So you dont train calfs then


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mr_Morocco said:


> So you dont train calfs then


Lol bugger!! I do those with delts :whistling:


----------



## husky

JANIKvonD said:


> Haha, I was gonna to it tonight....but bottled it as its too hot & ill be itchy as fuk
> 
> Glad you've been able to pull something positive from the thread bud, was always gonna be a good 1 when u fill it with good cvnts


will be waiting till last set of pics before it comes off-need to research some of these hair removal creams and see what it about.

The actual participating in this wee comp and the banter has given me a new burst of focus on my training mate, if thats what i take away from it at the end i'm a winner as we all are in my book-cannae ask for more-well maybe a hot burd with big chebbs and some hoop.


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> Can someone suggest a new split for me? I usually train 4x a week, atm its chest/tri's..legs..back/bi's and then shoulders


Zumba

Spinning

Legs, Bums and Tums

Aqua Aerobics


----------



## bigmitch69

WEDNESDAY - Back/ calves

Lat pull down to front

36 x 10

47 x 10

58 x 10

69 x 10

Drop set

80 x failure

58 x failure

36 x failure

Machine row



25 x 10

52.5 x 10

69 x 10

Cable row close grip (not sure the weight stack is the true weight, all old equipment)



36.3 x 10

54.4 x 10

54.4 x 10

Lat pull down close grip

36 x 10

47 x 10

47 x 10

Superset slow and strict with a squeeze at the top

Front shrug 20 x 10

Rear shrug 20 x 10

Standing calf raise 110 x 15

3 sets no rest

Reverse pec deck 20 second rest between sets

14 x 10

19.5 x 10

19.5 x 10

19.5 x 10


----------



## JANIKvonD

Pics are up! Very bloated today tho, usually a bit leaner looking. But there ya have it. Roll on 10 week!!!!!


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> Pics are up! Very bloated today tho, usually a bit leaner looking. But there ya have it. Roll on 10 week!!!!!


Abs soon mate 

Legs.... train them often :whistling:


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Abs soon mate
> 
> Legs.... train them often :whistling:


Pmsl looking at the pics it looks like I've put 2 stone on! I can assure you I'm a fair bit leaner now  the selfsies are closer to current, bloats crazy today!


----------



## B4PJS

Incline bench

10x20kg

5x40kg

5x45kg

3x5x50kg PB

Superset side raises, front raises, incline flies, ez-bar standing row, ez-bar curlz

Had a caffeine withdrawal headache so not a brill session. The pumps in my arms were mental though


----------



## biglbs

Looking good there Janboy!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Did a back sesh last night- ( higher volume)

Hammer pulldowns ( close grip)-

50kg x 20

70kg x 15

80kg x 15

95kg x 12 > 50kg x failure

EZ row supported chest (overhand)

70kg x 15

70kg x 15

70kg x 12

70kg x 10

(40sec rests)

Super set with plate shrugs-

4sets x 20ish

DB pullovers-

30kg x 12

30kg x 12

35kg x 12

40kg x 12

Superset with weighted abs

4sets 55kg x 15

Seated DB curls-

4sets 15s x failure

Super set with plate shrugs-

3sets x failure

Wide lat pulldowns-

2 light sets x failure

Done. Was actually dripping with sweat tonight


----------



## TELBOR

C&P.....

Morning bi-atches!

Shoulder Session;

DB Press

15x10kg

15x15kg

12x20kg

10x25kg

6x30kg

15x10kg

DB Side Raises

15x5kg

15x10kg

10x15kg

12x5kg

Seated Shoulder Press (Plate Loaded)

15x20kg

12x40kg

10x60kg

12x20kg

Tricep Extensions

15x30kg

15x40kg

15x50kg

DB Front Raises

15x5kg

12x10kg

10x15kg

10x5kg superset side raises x10

Meal 1 - 50g oats, milk and honey

Post Workout - Whey and usual aminos and shít 

Forgot leg doms peak at day 2/3 pmsl. Look like a right Mong, well....... More than usual!

Wasn't sure if these 2 girls were perving on me or wondering what's up with me - I'll take the perv one 

Have a good day you lot!!


----------



## JANIKvonD

today-

6.30- hike with hugo

9am- 1 jacket spud, 2 tuna, wee bit coleslaw

12.30- 250g chicken, 50g rice, some cashews

4pm- 250g chicken, coleslaw

6pm- 1 tuna, salad, evoo

6.30- 30min on Xtrainer

8pm- 200g steak, 50ml double cream, cauli rice, onion, mushroom & peppers

9pm- big hike with hugo

rest day today.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all

Triceps and core

Dips

Warm ups at bw

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected]

Low incline cgbp on smith

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] + 5 partials at top of Rom to middle

[email protected] drop to [email protected]

Laying on floor db tricep extensions

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Decline bench weighted sit ups

[email protected] (oly bar)

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Db Russian twists

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

In to various c sit leg raises, knee raises etc to failure

Done


----------



## onthebuild

Gym at 7am. 15mins on stepper, burnt 300 cals. Fasted too. Then I went onto some biceps and back, quick session. Work 12-8 and then back for squats and cardio. No extensions/curls as machines cables are snapped! But might add lunges or db squats to finish!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ginger Ben

onthebuild said:


> Gym at 7am. 15mins on stepper, burnt 300 cals. Fasted too. Then I went onto some biceps and back, quick session. Work 12-8 and then back for squats and cardio. No extensions/curls as machines cables are snapped! But might add lunges or db squats to finish!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


Walking dumbbell lunges will finish you off nicely mate, hideous exercise lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> today-
> 
> 6.30- Got boaby wet, left food at home
> 
> 9am- Giant fry up from roll van, getting them in while its still there
> 
> 12.30- 2 chocolate brownies, Mrs turned up with a large McD's and extra double cheeseburger
> 
> 4pm- Had a shyte
> 
> 6pm- Whole roast chicken from supermarket, pack of cookies
> 
> 6.30- 30min on Xtrainer
> 
> 8pm- 200g steak, 50ml double cream, cauli rice, onion, mushroom & peppers
> 
> 9pm- big hike with hugo
> 
> rest day today.


Looks good mate, hows the pup getting on?


----------



## Keeks

onthebuild said:


> Gym at 7am. 15mins on stepper, burnt 300 cals. Fasted too. Then I went onto some biceps and back, quick session. Work 12-8 and then back for squats and cardio. No extensions/curls as machines cables are snapped! But might add lunges or db squats to finish!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2





Ginger Ben said:


> Walking dumbbell lunges will finish you off nicely mate, hideous exercise lol


Agree with the lunges, they well and truly finish off a leg session, pure evil but they will give you the added extra wobbliness of a true leg beasting!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Looks good mate, hows the pup getting on?


wondered wtf u were cheesering at :lol: fuk'r. but yeh that pretty much my life there tbf mate....good to see you've been paying attention pmsl

hugo is a horse now!


----------



## JANIKvonD

onthebuild said:


> Gym at 7am. 15mins on stepper, burnt 300 cals. Fasted too. Then I went onto some biceps and back, quick session. Work 12-8 and then back for squats and cardio. No extensions/curls as machines cables are snapped! But might add lunges or db squats to finish!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


2 sesh's in 1 day?!......you've changed


----------



## JANIKvonD

good to know how my work see me!....some cvnt left these thorntons summer collection sweets in the fridge about a week ago. the wifey in the office keeps eye balling.....so she comes to me "Jan...they sweets in the fridge, can u open them & give me some" me- "eh?! how'd ya no open them yourself?" her- "im too scared incase there the bosses & you usually steel everyones food they leave in there anyway" PMSL. so i opened them


----------



## onthebuild

JANIKvonD said:


> 2 sesh's in 1 day?!......you've changed


Hahah aye mate, and I was on the pish last night, only had 6 hours of broken sleep :lol:

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## husky

evening people- trained early doors today- half 5 was hammering the chest, we bit pi$$ed as some bampot has removed the free weights from work gym not a happy chap- feeling a bit tired tonight so after dinner its gonna be a quick walk with the dogs and then a wee mini leg blitz session in the garage before bed time- she's no getting any tonight as she was moaning about my sweating " its all the **** your taking!" -aye maybes so but cause of her cheek i'm no putting out.


----------



## B4PJS

Couple of comparison pictures after I finally got my arris in gear and put them together


----------



## JANIKvonD

husky said:


> evening people- trained early doors today- half 5 was hammering the chest, we bit pi$$ed as some bampot has removed the free weights from work gym not a happy chap- feeling a bit tired tonight so after dinner its gonna be a quick walk with the dogs and then a wee mini leg blitz session in the garage before bed time- she's no getting any tonight as she was moaning about my sweating " its all the **** your taking!" -aye maybes so but cause of her cheek i'm no putting out.


pmsl...funny because im prob the only one here who understands all that! u from near dundee originally mate? thought "bampot" was from this end lol


----------



## husky

JANIKvonD said:


> pmsl...funny because im prob the only one here who understands all that! u from near dundee originally mate? thought "bampot" was from this end lol


Lol mate-originally from near Weegieland but I spent my teens to twenties in Fife-had many a good night out up the east coast looking for "victims". Still ask for a tin of coke and get some weird looks.


----------



## Northern Lass

husky said:


> Lol mate-originally from near Weegieland but I spent my teens to twenties in Fife-had many a good night out up the east coast looking for "victims". Still ask for a tin of coke and get some weird looks.


No words


----------



## husky




----------



## JANIKvonD

Lmfao!!! That's Fukin class!


----------



## husky

lol-thought you'd like it mate


----------



## JANIKvonD

This cutting p!sh is a head fuk like ! Been bloated looking for a bit now...veins have all disappeared skin folds are thicker...nothing new to show & calories are LOW...tren should be in full ish flow. Just generally asking myself WTF.

Went for a drive there & my veins started popping again, got home & I'm seeing ab outline & veins on lower belly creeping up.

IT'S A HEAD****. Pmsl...will keep grinding away


----------



## Northern Lass

JANIKvonD said:


> This cutting p!sh is a head fuk like ! Been bloated looking for a bit now...veins have all disappeared skin folds are thicker...nothing new to show & calories are LOW...tren should be in full ish flow. Just generally asking myself WTF.
> 
> Went for a drive there & my veins started popping again, got home & I'm seeing ab outline & veins on lower belly creeping up.
> 
> IT'S A HEAD****. Pmsl...will keep grinding away


Stop moaning... you've had mcdonalds actually the whole shop... kebabs and fry ups.

And I'm eating chicken and rice everyday


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> This cutting p!sh is a head fuk like ! Been bloated looking for a bit now...veins have all disappeared skin folds are thicker...nothing new to show & *calories are LOW*...tren should be in full ish flow. Just generally asking myself WTF.
> 
> Went for a drive there & my veins started popping again, got home & I'm seeing ab outline & veins on lower belly creeping up.
> 
> IT'S A HEAD****. Pmsl...will keep grinding away


Fpmsl


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Fpmsl


Haha, lower than usual


----------



## Northern Lass

Bedtime for me night all


----------



## JANIKvonD

YummyMummy said:


> Bedtime for me night all


Night night pal  x


----------



## Keeks

JANIKvonD said:


> *This cutting p!sh is a head fuk like *! Been bloated looking for a bit now...veins have all disappeared skin folds are thicker...nothing new to show & calories are LOW...tren should be in full ish flow. Just generally asking myself WTF.
> 
> Went for a drive there & my veins started popping again, got home & I'm seeing ab outline & veins on lower belly creeping up.
> 
> *IT'S A HEAD****. *Pmsl...will keep grinding away


So so very true!!!!!!!!!!!!! Constant mind games at all times. I can look in the mirror and think I see changes from even the day before, look again in the mirror an hour later and think I look worse than I did 2 weeks ago! Never happy and always always always confused! :whistling:

Its hard work, especially for working out where to be in my carb cycle when competing, hard work!!!


----------



## Keeks

Happy Friday all, another week practically done, woo hoo!

Cardio only today, fasted power walk done and HIIT on rower and tabata tonight.

Have a good day all! :thumb:


----------



## Prospect

@tamara looking in great shape - keep it up


----------



## TELBOR

YummyMummy said:


> Stop moaning... you've had mcdonalds actually the whole shop... kebabs and fry ups.
> 
> And I'm eating chicken and rice everyday


Brilliant 

And today it'll be a fry up or some sort of huge cob with crap in it :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Prospect said:


> @tamara looking in great shape - keep it up


Yeah thanks. Rest of us look shít I take it :lol:


----------



## Breda

Prospect said:


> @tamara looking in great shape - keep it up


What about everyone else :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Prospect said:


> @tamara looking in great shape - keep it up


cheers mate. slavering cvnt


----------



## JANIKvonD

beat me to it :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Keeks said:


> So so very true!!!!!!!!!!!!! Constant mind games at all times. I can look in the mirror and think I see changes from even the day before, look again in the mirror an hour later and think I look worse than I did 2 weeks ago! Never happy and always always always confused! :whistling:
> 
> Its hard work, especially for working out where to be in my carb cycle when competing, hard work!!!


looking leaner than i every have today lol.....so strange! can see everything when i pull my skin tighter slightly....hopefully not miles away! 

happy friday



R0BLET said:


> Brilliant
> 
> And today it'll be a fry up or some sort of huge cob with crap in it :lol:


nope! good boy today


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> cheers mate. slavering cvnt


Yep, first post in this thread too. What an absolute clown!

@tamara - don't like his post, it just makes him think its acceptable to trawl the site perving over women.


----------



## Prospect

Breda said:


> What about everyone else :lol:


don't really care about anyone else .... lol

Everyone looks good - dont need me to tell everyone that.

Just find in my personal opinion that i think Tamara has made great Progress, in the stages on her photos.

That bad of me?


----------



## Prospect

JANIKvonD said:


> cheers mate. slavering cvnt


Calm ya self down big lad!!

Dont have time to write a whole write up on every single person on this - and i find she has made the most gains from a personal opinion.

All the guys have made incredible gains, showing great lean muscle gains, with some fat loss in most areas. looking ripped and more defined. so well done

*
EVERYONE *


----------



## Prospect

R0BLET said:


> Yep, first post in this thread too. What an absolute clown!
> 
> @tamara - don't like his post, it just makes him think its acceptable to trawl the site perving over women.


Another comment that hasn't let me comment on EVERYONE on this status. @tamara was the one who has stood out for me so she was my first comment.

I will give my opinions on EVERYONE - when on my break at work - and then you can all slag me off even more from your Computers


----------



## TELBOR

Prospect said:


> don't really care about anyone else .... lol
> 
> Everyone looks good - dont need me to tell everyone that.
> 
> Just find in my personal opinion that i think Tamara has made great Progress, in the stages on her photos.
> 
> That bad of me?


I'm not buying that mate.

No disrespect to @tamara but if you've looked on page one you would have gone past @Sharpy76 before her and seen his AMAZING physique.

You've seen a female and posted with your dick rather than your head IMO.

Jog on.


----------



## TELBOR

Prospect said:


> Another comment that hasn't let me comment on EVERYONE on this status. @tamara was the one who has stood out for me so she was my first comment.
> 
> I will give my opinions on EVERYONE - when on my break at work - *and then you can all slag me off even more from your Computers *


No problem :beer:


----------



## Breda

Prospect said:


> don't really care about anyone else .... lol
> 
> Everyone looks good - dont need me to tell everyone that.
> 
> Just find in my personal opinion that i think Tamara has made great Progress, in the stages on her photos.
> 
> That bad of me?


If you want to perv on tamara she has a journal


----------



## Davey666

TBF I think everyone has done well. Even you Rob


----------



## TELBOR

Davey666 said:


> TBF I think everyone has done well. Even you Rob


Aww, love you too big man :wub: :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

All aboard the neg train! Choo choo!

Only joshing, I'm not that petty


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning guys, feeling great today tbh! moods up & down atm....must be the tren. gyno's flared up a bit but not gonna agro it with meds, nolva aint doing a great deal so i've ordered some caber & letro....will see if caber does anything (prolacting gyno maybe)...then ill be doing a blast of letro for gyno reversal when i drop back down to cruise dosage.

anyway...looking leaner today...gonna shave bodyhair off this w.e & dive on the tan beds a few times!

today-

7.30- vitimans, 100mcg clen/ 100mg t3 (just gonna run 2 week solid...rest a week then on a week..done)

10am- 2tuna, 1jacket spud, wee blob of coleslaw.

12.30- 250g chicken, 1/2 pack micro rice, wee blob coleslaw

3.30- 250g chicken, 1/2 pack micro rice, few cashews

6pm- gonna train shoulders & arms (bad pip in right quad so do legs on sunday...get a better sesh then anyway).

9pm- 3 egg omellete with smoked bacon, mushrooms, toms, onion, cheese. (had this last night....amazing & filling)

training tonight- sumin different i recon (shoulders & arms)

-seated DB press OR clean & press's

-chins

-weighted dips

-BB curls

-heavy side laterals

-hammer curls

-CGBP

-plate raises

-rope pushdowns

THEN 1hr on the bike!!! :scared: because my mrs is doing a couple homers (hairdresser, not a hooker) so i've to take my time.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Prospect said:


> Calm ya self down big lad!!
> 
> Dont have time to write a whole write up on every single person on this - and i find she has made the most gains from a personal opinion.
> 
> All the guys have made incredible gains, showing great lean muscle gains, with some fat loss in most areas. looking ripped and more defined. so well done
> 
> *
> EVERYONE *


lol i was oj mate, personally i couldnt give a fuk what u thought tbh :lol: tamara has made brilliant progress...so fair play to you're comment. im sure the sting vest & wee knickers had fek all to do with it  no issues from me if folk want to jump in here & support a participant (for what ever reasons)...it's what this thread is all about!

you've p!ssed off the rest of these emotional wrecks of men tho.....so good luck to ya


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> lol i was oj mate, personally i couldnt give a fuk what u thought tbh :lol: tamara has made brilliant progress...so fair play to you're comment. im sure the sting vest & wee knickers had fek all to do with it  no issues from me if folk want to jump in here & support a participant (for what ever reasons)...it's what this thread is all about!
> 
> *you've p!ssed off the rest of these emotional wrecks of men tho*.....so good luck to ya


Phew, good job i'm a boy then


----------



## tamara

R0BLET said:


> Yep, first post in this thread too. What an absolute clown!
> 
> @tamara - don't like his post, it just makes him think its acceptable to trawl the site perving over women.


Well this member has been consistently normal to me on here and decent never slagged me off or insulted me like many others have. I've commented on his threads as he has commented on mine. Incase nobody has noticed I'm not exactly liked on here so if someone is willing to go against the masses and give me a positive comment I'm not going to unlike it. This just shows that it's not a good idea for anyone to say anything nice about me as you'll just get abuse.


----------



## TELBOR

tamara said:


> Well this member has been consistently normal to me on here and decent never slagged me off or insulted me like many others have. I've commented on his threads as he has commented on mine. Incase nobody has noticed I'm not exactly liked on here so if someone is willing to go against the masses and give me a positive comment I'm not going to unlike it. This just shows that it's not a good idea for anyone to say anything nice about me as you'll just get abuse.


So you totally missed my point then..... read my posts.

Oh, he hasn't commented in your own journal for the whole of July, just saying :tongue:


----------



## Breda

tamara said:


> Well this member has been consistently normal to me on here and decent never slagged me off or insulted me like many others have. I've commented on his threads as he has commented on mine. Incase nobody has noticed I'm not exactly liked on here so if someone is willing to go against the masses and give me a positive comment I'm not going to unlike it. This just shows that it's not a good idea for anyone to say anything nice about me as you'll just get abuse.


Shut up Tam it wasn't about him bein nice to you its the fact that this is a joint thread and he overlooked everyone else in an attempt to sniff your knickers

Not takin anything away from you cos you've done and are doin great


----------



## tamara

Breda said:


> Shut up Tam it wasn't about him bein nice to you its the fact that this is a joint thread and he overlooked everyone else in an attempt to sniff your knickers
> 
> Not takin anything away from you cos you've done and are doin great


I can't control what people post on here. I actually feel bad for the guy now cos from now on everyone will berate him for saying what he did. I was just explaining my reason for not unliking what he said.



R0BLET said:


> Oh, he hasn't commented in your own journal for the whole of July, just saying :tongue:


Neither have I really spend most of my time asking mods to remove abusive comments, if I put a progress picture up or mention anything I've done in the gym I get called an attention whore on my own journal so I'm not bothering with it.


----------



## TELBOR

tamara said:


> Neither have I really spend most of my time asking mods to remove abusive comments, *if I put a progress picture up or mention anything I've done in the gym I get called an attention whore on my own journal so I'm not bothering with it.*


That hasn't happened in here mate and that's the way we like it.

This thread is all about us lot training, eating (@JanikVonD eating too much and moaning about it) and general banter. Not for lads to come in and ogle over the ladies.


----------



## Prospect

JANIKvonD said:


> lol i was oj mate, personally i couldnt give a fuk what u thought tbh :lol: tamara has made brilliant progress...so fair play to you're comment. im sure the sting vest & wee knickers had fek all to do with it  no issues from me if folk want to jump in here & support a participant (for what ever reasons)...it's what this thread is all about!
> 
> you've p!ssed off the rest of these emotional wrecks of men tho.....so good luck to ya


Bout time we had some one who was actually on this planet reply with a decent comment 

Yeah shes fit, but not my type, i prefer Bright blonde girls, with out a tramp stamp.

Dont take offence to that Tamara. lol -

but in regards to me having a quick browse over the first 2 pages - then she was the one who stood out to me.


----------



## TELBOR

Prospect said:


> Bout time we had some one who was actually on this planet reply with a decent comment
> 
> Yeah shes fit, but not my type, i prefer Bright blonde girls, with out a tramp stamp.
> 
> Dont take offence to that Tamara. lol -
> 
> but in regards to me having a quick browse over the first 2 pages - then she was the one who stood out to me.


This guy didn't stand out for you....


----------



## Prospect

oh and @B4PJS has also made great progress.

Think you all need to quit your whining tbf - how old are you?

Its a Forum for people to write stuff - good or bad - people are gonna give good things and bad.

I also havent over looked anyone in this - but there is 17 people right?

Now you write a description that is different for EVERYONE of those 17 people?

Get a grip people, and take an hour away from your PC's or laptops


----------



## JANIKvonD

Prospect said:


> Bout time we had some one who was actually on this planet reply with a decent comment
> 
> Yeah shes fit, but* not my type, i prefer Bright blonde girls, with out a tramp stamp.*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Dont take offence to that Tamara*. lol -
> 
> but in regards to me having a quick browse over the first 2 pages - then she was the one who stood out to me.


LMFAO!!! how can she not take offence at that?

anyway...support the competitors from the side lines if u wish, but as soon as this thread takes a turn for the worse...take yourself to fuk please


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> This guy didn't stand out for you....
> 
> View attachment 130815


get out his erse rob


----------



## Prospect

R0BLET said:


> This guy didn't stand out for you....
> 
> View attachment 130815


he stood out because he is ripped, has good traps, very low shoulders though, could be the picture, but in regards to a MASSIVE difference from original photos he all ready had a low bf% so only had to lean out a lot more (not saying that isn't hard to do cause it is)

what im trying to say is tamara stood out the most to me, In regards to how many inches of her waist shes lost, how tight her back is looking and the shape of her legs has changed around her thigh.

If you want a break down of each one @roblet i'll be happy to - just give me a few hours thanks


----------



## tamara

Actually f.uck it @JANIKvonD you can remove me from this. I've taken a place that would have been better suited to someone else. Can't be dealing with this bollox. Even when I put my 5 week pictures up on here the pm's of abuse I got that carried on for a week. Same thing will happen at the end when the final pictures go on. Right considering all that you can forgive me for liking one positive comment that was personal to me. If I'm not being accused of being a prostitute I'm being accused of being a slut, if I'm not being accused of being a slut I'm being called an attention whore. F.uck it like


----------



## TELBOR

Prospect said:


> oh and @B4PJS has also made great progress. AGREED
> 
> Think you all need to quit your whining tbf - how old are you? 28
> 
> Its a Forum for people to write stuff - good or bad - people are gonna give good things and bad. Its a bodybuilding forum, not POF
> 
> I also havent over looked anyone in this - but there is 17 people right? 16
> 
> Now you write a description that is different for EVERYONE of those 17 people? I've commented on all progress so far
> 
> Get a grip people, and take an hour away from your PC's or laptops NO


Answers in red mate :lol:


----------



## onthebuild

Wondered how long this would take to turn into b1tching :lol:

Stop your whining I'm gonna win anyway :whistling:

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> get out his erse rob


No, he's my man crush :wub:



Prospect said:


> he stood out because he is ripped, has good traps, very low shoulders though, could be the picture, but in regards to a MASSIVE difference from original photos he all ready had a low bf% so only had to lean out a lot more (not saying that isn't hard to do cause it is)
> 
> what im trying to say is tamara stood out the most to me, In regards to how many inches of her waist shes lost, how tight her back is looking and the shape of her legs has changed around her thigh.
> 
> If you want a break down of each one @roblet i'll be happy to - just give me a few hours thanks


How about @YummyMummy .... Awesome progress!



tamara said:


> Actually f.uck it @JANIKvonD you can remove me from this. I've taken a place that would have been better suited to someone else. Can't be dealing with this bollox. Even when I put my 5 week pictures up on here the pm's of abuse I got that carried on for a week. Same thing will happen at the end when the final pictures go on. Right considering all that you can forgive me for liking one positive comment that was personal to me. If I'm not being accused of being a prostitute I'm being accused of being a slut, if I'm not being accused of being a slut I'm being called an attention whore. F.uck it like


----------



## JANIKvonD

tamara said:


> Actually f.uck it @JANIKvonD you can remove me from this. I've taken a place that would have been better suited to someone else. Can't be dealing with this bollox. Even when I put my 5 week pictures up on here the pm's of abuse I got that carried on for a week. Same thing will happen at the end when the final pictures go on. Right considering all that you can forgive me for liking one positive comment that was personal to me. If I'm not being accused of being a prostitute I'm being accused of being a slut, if I'm not being accused of being a slut I'm being called an attention whore. F.uck it like


tamara...cmon to fuk, dont quit! i never had a dig at the lad...infact i welcomed his support for you. this has just been blown outa proportion!! & as far as the nasty comments you've been getting.....there's been NONE made in here. this is about the only place in the forum you're actually gonna be supported properly by the other members instead of half the mongs in you're journal throwing sleezy comments about.

but its you're choice. we want ya here tho


----------



## B4PJS

Prospect said:


> he stood out because he is ripped, has good traps, very low shoulders though, could be the picture, but in regards to a MASSIVE difference from original photos he all ready had a low bf% so only had to lean out a lot more (not saying that isn't hard to do cause it is)
> 
> *what im trying to say is tamara stood out the most to me, In regards to how many inches of her waist shes lost, how tight her back is looking and the shape of her legs has changed around her thigh. *
> 
> If you want a break down of each one @roblet i'll be happy to - just give me a few hours thanks


Not trying to take anything away from @tamara, she has done and is still doing an impressive job, but to me the one who stands out the most is @YummyMummy. Everyone is putting their all into this (apart from me this week, been having a bit of a mare to be honest with you)

Tam, chill out hun. It was more of a ribbing that the guys were giving prospect, they were not trying to insult you at all. Hang in there, stop talking about c0ck :whistling: and just ignore the hate. You are on a forum of testosterone fuelled nutjobs, so expect a bit of childishness and rage in even amounts!


----------



## tamara

JANIKvonD said:


> tamara...cmon to fuk, dont quit! i never had a dig at the lad...infact i welcomed his support for you. this has just been blown outa proportion!! & as far as the nasty comments you've been getting.....there's been NONE made in here. this is about the only place in the forum you're actually gonna be supported properly by the other members instead of half the mongs in you're journal throwing sleezy comments about.
> 
> but its you're choice. we want ya here tho


It's not just my journal though, people won't notice cos it's not aimed at them but 9 times out of 10 if I comment somewhere it's guaranteed that one of the nine members on here that say the worst stuff will be there with a snide remark. Just an example there was a post about hair loss and products to help and I'd happened to be watching QVC at the time and there was something on there that I recommended, I didn't think anything could be said about that but no I still got abuse. I'll silently continue with this challenge cos there's only 4 weeks left and then if anyone is interested in what I done, diet/training wise to get there I will pm them the details from what I've written on notepad on my phone.


----------



## Talaria

Best progress imo

@YummyMummy can see a difference.

@R0BLET looking leaner there.

@onthebuild don't know how long he has been at it in his ab journal though.

Posted using my fingers @R0BLET


----------



## TELBOR

Talaria said:


> Best progress imo
> 
> @YummyMummy can see a difference.
> 
> @ ROBLET looking leaner there.
> 
> @onthebuild don't know how long he has been at it in his ab journal though.
> 
> Posted using my fingers @ ROBLET


Got that £5 I sent through paypal then :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Talaria said:


> Best progress imo
> 
> @YummyMummy can see a difference.
> 
> @R0BLET looking leaner there.
> 
> @onthebuild don't know how long he has been at it in his ab journal though.
> 
> Posted using my fingers @R0BLET


Fat fingered [email protected] - you meant to write @Ginger Ben didn't you.....


----------



## Ginger Ben




----------



## tamara

Yeah well I'm surfing the crimson wave at the moment so I'm feeling sensitive.


----------



## Talaria

Ginger Ben said:


> Fat fingered [email protected] - you meant to write @Ginger Ben didn't you.....


Yes, yes I did.


----------



## JANIKvonD

tamara said:


> It's not just my journal though, people won't notice cos it's not aimed at them but 9 times out of 10 if I comment somewhere it's guaranteed that one of the nine members on here that say the worst stuff will be there with a snide remark. Just an example there was a post about hair loss and products to help and I'd happened to be watching QVC at the time and there was something on there that I recommended, I didn't think anything could be said about that but no I still got abuse. I'll silently continue with this challenge cos there's only 4 weeks left and then if anyone is interested in what I done, diet/training wise to get there I will pm them the details from what I've written on notepad on my phone.


all the more reason to post more in here......if here's the only place on the forum you're no getting abuse.



tamara said:


> Yeah well I'm surfing the crimson wave at the moment so I'm feeling sensitive.


fuks that?...u got the painters in? my mrs just got them today......i found out the HARD way :lol:


----------



## Breda

I'm in the gym on the bog readin this before a mediocre push sesh.

Tamara you aint going nowhere fix up girl and have your period tantrum about something worth while

@gingerben I saw the funniest thing in town as I went to pick up some cocoa butter... a ginger couple both burnt to fuk reminded me of you


----------



## B4PJS

tamara said:


> Yeah well I'm surfing the crimson wave at the moment so I'm feeling sensitive.


Well don't quit now else ya will be annoyed come next week when you are back to normal. 

As jan said, this is probably the one place where you won't get the abuse found elsewhere so stick with it!


----------



## onthebuild

Talaria said:


> Best progress imo
> 
> @YummyMummy can see a difference.
> 
> @R0BLET looking leaner there.
> 
> @onthebuild don't know how long he has been at it in his ab journal though.
> 
> Posted using my fingers @R0BLET


My week 1 pics were still taken in week 1 of this you silly sausage


----------



## Northern Lass

onthebuild said:


> My week 1 pics were still taken in week 1 of this you silly sausage


Hmmm your nose is growing !!!


----------



## TELBOR

Breda said:


> I'm in the gym on the bog readin this before a mediocre push sesh.
> 
> Tamara you aint going nowhere fix up girl and have your period tantrum about something worth while
> 
> @gingerben I saw the funniest thing in town as I went to pick up some cocoa butter... a ginger couple both burnt to fuk reminded me of you


----------



## onthebuild

YummyMummy said:


> Hmmm your nose is growing !!!


That isn't my nose.. :wub:


----------



## JANIKvonD

im very VERY excited rite now! NEW VEIN


----------



## JANIKvonD

fuk it im doing pic tonigh while im looking better pmsl


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> I'm in the gym on the bog readin this before a mediocre push sesh.
> 
> Tamara you aint going nowhere fix up girl and have your period tantrum about something worth while
> 
> @gingerben I saw the funniest thing in town as *I went to pick up some cocoa butter*... a ginger couple both burnt to fuk reminded me of you


pmsl good to see both sets of stereotypical behaviours were being observed :lol:


----------



## [email protected]

Ooh too much drama for a Friday morning! Quick! Look at the cute kittens 










All looking fab guys and girls :bounce:

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> fuk it im doing pic tonigh while im looking better pmsl


Then saving them for 5 weeks so you can binge out for the rest of the challenge? Cunning bastard :lol:


----------



## jon-kent

Just about to start my 5 week fight camp so if a drop out happens in here let me know and i'll take the spot  :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> im very VERY excited rite now! NEW VEIN


Looking good mate....



:lol:


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> pmsl good to see both sets of stereotypical behaviours were being observed :lol:


You know me... always stereotypically observant


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Looking good mate....
> 
> View attachment 130830
> 
> 
> :lol:


 :lol: I actually spat water out over my computer seeing that. :lol:

This is another great part of this journal, everyone having a laugh and helping each other through. Keep up the great work all!


----------



## Gary29

Only just seen this thread, well done everyone, some great work going on. :thumb:


----------



## Heath

Is the UK-M gay 'clique' getting shirty again? :whistling:


----------



## Sambuca

this thread gone got good


----------



## onthebuild

Keeks said:


> :lol: I actually spat water out over my computer seeing that. :lol:
> 
> This is another great part of this journal, everyone having a laugh and helping each other through. Keep up the great work all!


So what youre saying is.. youre a squirter... :whistling:

Agree, generally the whole board is supportive provided you don't act like a bell end, but I have found this journal to be 100% supportive so far. Even with the likes of @R0BLET and @JANIKvonD getting up to their usual cvntishness :lol: :lol:


----------



## Northern Lass

My lunch


----------



## Keeks

onthebuild said:


> So what youre saying is.. youre a squirter... :whistling:
> 
> Agree, generally the whole board is supportive provided you don't act like a bell end, but I have found this journal to be 100% supportive so far. Even with the likes of @R0BLET and @JANIKvonD getting up to their usual cvntishness :lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: That made me do it again and the bad thing is I'm at work, I look like Ive gone absolutely mental!!!! Im trying to look all serious now but its not working. :whistling:

Yeah its been great having a laugh, no competitiveness, everyone supporting each other and the funny pics and banter have all made it even better. Im gonna miss you guys when Im doing it on my own. We should just keep it going to track everyones continued progress, and for the funny pics. :thumb:


----------



## IGotTekkers

tamara said:


> Yeah well I'm surfing the crimson wave at the moment so I'm feeling sensitive.


----------



## TELBOR

onthebuild said:


> So what youre saying is.. youre a squirter... :whistling:
> 
> Agree, generally the whole board is supportive provided you don't act like a bell end, but I have found this journal to be 100% supportive so far. Even with the likes of @R0BLET and @JANIKvonD getting up to their usual cvntishness :lol: :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: That made me do it again and the bad thing is I'm at work, I look like Ive gone absolutely mental!!!! Im trying to look all serious now but its not working. :whistling:
> 
> Yeah its been great having a laugh, no competitiveness, everyone supporting each other and the funny pics and banter have all made it even better. Im gonna miss you guys when Im doing it on my own. We should just keep it going to track everyones continued progress, and for the funny pics. :thumb:


We've already spoke about a "bulk" one :beer:

See what comes of it


----------



## Northern Lass

B4PJS said:


> Not trying to take anything away from @tamara, she has done and is still doing an impressive job, but to me the one who stands out the most is @YummyMummy. Everyone is putting their all into this (apart from me this week, been having a bit of a mare to be honest with you)
> 
> Tam, chill out hun. It was more of a ribbing that the guys were giving prospect, they were not trying to insult you at all. Hang in there, stop talking about c0ck :whistling: and just ignore the hate. You are on a forum of testosterone fuelled nutjobs, so expect a bit of childishness and rage in even amounts!


Thanks hun means a lot


----------



## B4PJS

YummyMummy said:


> Thanks hun means a lot


Not a problem, you are putting in the hard work and damn is it showing :thumb:


----------



## biglbs

Just looking through the update pics ,good to see them up ,some good improvements there imo,gotta say two realy stand out to me at the moment,but not gonna say more than that:tongue: There is a long way to go yet,things could easily change completely.


----------



## biglbs

Oh yes Roblet,you are a sneaky fooker hiding your legs away until the end,remeber I have seen them before!!!!!! :tongue:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Then saving them for 5 weeks so you can binge out for the rest of the challenge? Cunning bastard :lol:


damn rite 

the real challenge has just started tho.....boss just brought cakes in.....


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> We've already spoke about a "bulk" one :beer:
> 
> See what comes of it


In!


----------



## B4PJS

Ginger Ben said:


> In!


x2

Will just be a continuation of this bulk though  Hopefully cooler weather will help later in the year. Appetite has been fooked due to the current conditions.


----------



## 3752

I have deleted the offending posts that derailed this thread...

no member is to use UKM to bully or abuse any other member there has been plenty warnings from the MOD team on this subject in the past week so if any member (this includes female members) bullies or abuses any other member be this via the PM or VM system they will be immediately banned.

if you think this is out of order then please contact @Lorian or @Katy and put your case forward for why you feel bullying and abusive behavior should be allowed...

have a nice day


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> We've already spoke about a "bulk" one :beer:
> 
> See what comes of it


when you starting you're bulk mate?


----------



## Breda

Pscarb said:


> no member is to use UKM to bully or abuse any other member there has been plenty warnings from the MOD team on this subject in the past week so if any member (this includes female members) bullies or abuses any other member be this via the PM or VM system they will be immediately banned.
> 
> if you think this is out of order then please contact @Lorian or @Katy and put your case forward for why you feel bullying and abusive behavior should be allowed...
> 
> have a nice day


Cant see anyone bein bullied In here :confused1:


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> Oh yes Roblet,you are a sneaky fooker hiding your legs away until the end,remeber I have seen them before!!!!!! :tongue:


Lol. I'll pop some up later :beer:

Still not working properly since they got mashed on Tuesday


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> when you starting you're bulk mate?


Around 10 weeks, back end of September hopefully :beer:


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Around 10 weeks, back end of September hopefully :beer:


start of november im thinking! u can do the challenge thead next!


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> start of november im thinking! u can do the challenge thead next!


Suppose I could wait till then, 20 week bulk though :beer:


----------



## 3752

Breda said:


> Cant see anyone bein bullied In here :confused1:


there where several posts that have now been removed but the post still stands as there has been to much bullying and abuse of late....


----------



## B4PJS

R0BLET said:


> Suppose I could wait till then, 20 week bulk though :beer:


Just join me in bulking till the end of the year


----------



## TELBOR

B4PJS said:


> Just join me in bulking till the end of the year


You can't join fatty


----------



## B4PJS

R0BLET said:


> You can't join fatty


Worried I will kick your **** when I get round to jabbing test? ;-)


----------



## Breda

Pscarb said:


> there where several posts that have now been removed but the post still stands as there has been to much bullying and abuse of late....


True enough just strange that post have been reported in this thread as there seems to be a good vibe and support amongst everyone


----------



## Sharpy76

Fvck me, evently morning/afternoon in here w t f?! :lol:

From what i can make out is that @tamara is sacking it, oh wait, no she's not, @JANIKvonD has a new vein, @Ginger Ben is already "IN" the bulking comp even though there isn't one, and @R0BLET blatantly wants my a$$.

I'M DONE



:lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Suppose I could wait till then, 20 week bulk though :beer:


deffo! 20 weeks of Dbol.....yum


----------



## JANIKvonD

B4PJS said:


> Worried I will kick your **** when I get round to jabbing test? ;-)


mate.....ill slam about 6 stone on from the rebound of cutting till nov


----------



## Keeks

Sharpy76 said:


> Fvck me, evently morning/afternoon in here w t f?! :lol:
> 
> From what i can make out is that @tamara is sacking it, oh wait, no she's not, @JANIKvonD has a new vein, @Ginger Ben is already "IN" the bulking comp even though there isn't one, and @R0BLET blatantly wants my a$$.
> 
> I'M DONE
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

And Jan's gonna eat some cake, lucky bugger! :cursing:


----------



## B4PJS

Sharpy76 said:


> Fvck me, evently morning/afternoon in here w t f?! :lol:
> 
> From what i can make out is that @tamara is sacking it, oh wait, no she's not, @JANIKvonD has a new vein, @Ginger Ben is already "IN" the bulking comp even though there isn't one, and @R0BLET blatantly wants my a$$.
> 
> I'M DONE
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:


From what he reports he eats, I think @JANIKvonD is also already bulking...


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> deffo! 20 weeks of Dbol.....yum


Thought you and dbol didn't like each other? Lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

Keeks said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> And Jan's gonna eat some cake, lucky bugger! :cursing:


so far so good keeks  it'll be 3pm tea break that sorts the fat boys from the ripped! (im fat.....i know it)


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Thought you and dbol didn't like each other? Lol


we dont  but im willing to give her a 2nd chance


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> mate.....ill slam about 6 stone on from the rebound of cutting till nov


You realise that when people experience that "rebound" post cut it's because they have actually been cutting and in caloric deficit right?? :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> You realise that when people experience that "rebound" post cut it's because they have actually been cutting and in caloric deficit right?? :lol:


we'll see ya cvnt.....ill soon be laughing from behind my abs


----------



## Keeks

JANIKvonD said:


> so far so good keeks  it'll be 3pm tea break that sorts the fat boys from the ripped! (im fat.....i know it)


Good going, stay strong!!!!

Nah fook it, have some cake!!! :bounce:

And no way are you fat, looking ace in the update pics, good work!


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> we'll see ya cvnt.....ill soon be laughing from behind my abs


Sorry, who's abs?

Pmsl


----------



## JANIKvonD

:thumb:



Keeks said:


> Good going, stay strong!!!!
> 
> *Nah fook it, have some cake!!! * :bounce:
> 
> And no way are you fat, looking ace in the update pics, good work!


i must admit.....im fully intending too :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

fuk u rob


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> fuk u rob




:lol:


----------



## Keeks

JANIKvonD said:


> :thumb:
> 
> i must admit.....im fully intending too :lol:


Pics pics pics!!! :drool: I've already spat water over my computer today, so might as well lick it too when I see cake pics.


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Pics pics pics!!! :drool: I've already spat water over my computer today, so might as well lick it too when I see cake pics.


Will this make you lick the computer monitor lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Will this make you lick the computer monitor lol
> 
> View attachment 130852


you're mrs making you cook her lunch again?


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> you're mrs making you cook her lunch again?


Fùck off!! That was mine lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Fùck off!! That was mine lol


bullsh!t


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Will this make you lick the computer monitor lol
> 
> View attachment 130852


 :ban: :cursing:


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> bullsh!t


Lol.

Can't beat pancakes, add a few crispy bacon and away you go :beer:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Keeks said:


> Pics pics pics!!! :drool: I've already spat water over my computer today, so might as well lick it too when I see cake pics.


im not having 1.....morangs...strawberry tarts & fudge Dnuts. if there had been something worth cheating for...id have had it!...so chicken n rice it is :thumb:


----------



## Sharpy76

R0BLET said:


> Will this make you lick the computer monitor lol
> 
> View attachment 130852


I actually just dribbled and not from my mouth.............. :lol:


----------



## Keeks

JANIKvonD said:


> im not having 1.....morangs...strawberry tarts & fudge Dnuts. if there had been something worth cheating for...id have had it!...so chicken n rice it is :thumb:


WTF?! Not worth cheating for, it damn right is!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> im not having 1.....morangs...strawberry tarts & fudge Dnuts. if there had been something worth cheating for...id have had it!...so chicken n rice it is :thumb:


Who is this??

:lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Sharpy76 said:


> I actually just dribbled and not from my mouth.............. :lol:


Ring piece I bet


----------



## JANIKvonD

Keeks said:


> WTF?! Not worth cheating for, it damn right is!!!!!!!!!!!





R0BLET said:


> Who is this??
> 
> :lol:


im a changed man


----------



## Northern Lass

Pscarb said:


> I have deleted the offending posts that derailed this thread...
> 
> no member is to use UKM to bully or abuse any other member there has been plenty warnings from the MOD team on this subject in the past week so if any member (this includes female members) bullies or abuses any other member be this via the PM or VM system they will be immediately banned.
> 
> if you think this is out of order then please contact @Lorian or @Katy and put your case forward for why you feel bullying and abusive behavior should be allowed...
> 
> have a nice day


What have I missed? I've only been to asda


----------



## Northern Lass

R0BLET said:


> Will this make you lick the computer monitor lol
> 
> View attachment 130852


Jesus some of us are cutting/dieting


----------



## Sharpy76

Fudge dnuts not worth cheating for?!

GTFO of here, who you trying to kid @JANIKvonD?!

I got a semi just typing it out


----------



## Northern Lass

Sharpy76 said:


> Fudge dnuts not worth cheating for?!
> 
> GTFO of here, who you trying to kid @JANIKvonD?!
> 
> I got a semi just typing it out


Too much info....


----------



## Breda

Hold on......

Fudge donuts?? Where can I get these from?


----------



## Keeks

Sharpy76 said:


> Fudge dnuts not worth cheating for?!
> 
> GTFO of here, who you trying to kid @JANIKvonD?!
> 
> I got a semi just typing it out


I'm definitely with you on this one!!!!!!!!! I've been daydreaming about doughnuts all week!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Sharpy76 said:


> Fudge dnuts not worth cheating for?!
> 
> GTFO of here, who you trying to kid @JANIKvonD?!
> 
> I got a semi just typing it out


was actually a fudge CREAM Dnut  ....i ate too many in the past & made myself sick of them pmsl


----------



## JANIKvonD

+ there all gone now, bar the morang....& he can poke them lol


----------



## Breda

JANIKvonD said:


> was actually a fudge CREAM Dnut  ....i ate too many in the past & made myself sick of them pmsl


That sounds even better

Is it just a Scottish phenomenon like the battered mars cos I will travel to get some?


----------



## biglbs

How about a who improved the most since last December award!  ,oh wait...... :lol:


----------



## Keeks

JANIKvonD said:


> was actually a *fudge CREAM Dnut *  ....i ate too many in the past & made myself sick of them pmsl


 :drool: :drool: :drool: Oh my!!!!!!!!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Breda said:


> That sounds even better
> 
> Is it just a Scottish phenomenon like the battered mars cos I will travel to get some?


fuk knows mate....get them in all bakers here, either filled with cream or custard. its the whole 'bean pie' thing all over again :lol:

(you wont know what a bean pie is....but there fukin ace)


----------



## Keeks

JANIKvonD said:


> fuk knows mate....get them in all bakers here, either filled with cream or custard. its the whole 'bean pie' thing all over again :lol:
> 
> (you wont know what a *bean pie *is....but there fukin ace)


Tell me more............

Can you tell I'm starving?!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Keeks said:


> Tell me more............
> 
> Can you tell I'm starving?!


basically a mince pie, take the lid off, put beans on top of the mince & pipe mashed potatoe on top. (get them in the bakers)


----------



## onthebuild

Keeks said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: That made me do it again and the bad thing is I'm at work, I look like Ive gone absolutely mental!!!! Im trying to look all serious now but its not working. :whistling:
> 
> Yeah its been great having a laugh, no competitiveness, everyone supporting each other and the funny pics and banter have all made it even better. Im gonna miss you guys when Im doing it on my own. We should just keep it going to track everyones continued progress, and for the funny pics. :thumb:


I expect your boss is sizing you up for getting sectioned right this second then :lol:

I was thinking, going back to a solo journal isn't going to be much fun after this!



R0BLET said:


>


Its not like you to be speechless :lol:


----------



## Northern Lass

Oh my now you got my taste buds tickling x


----------



## Breda

JANIKvonD said:


> basically a mince pie, take the lid off, put beans on top of the mince & pipe mashed potatoe on top. (get them in the bakers)


Man food!


----------



## Keeks

JANIKvonD said:


> basically a mince pie, take the lid off, put beans on top of the mince & pipe mashed potatoe on top. (get them in the bakers)


UPDATE! UPDATE!

I have decided to move to Scotland, in a box outside a bakers for now. 



onthebuild said:


> I expect your boss is sizing you up for getting sectioned right this second then :lol:
> 
> I was thinking, going back to a solo journal isn't going to be much fun after this!
> 
> Its not like you to be speechless :lol:


 :lol: Yep! :lol:

Communal journal needed!!!!!!!!! I wont be bulking as such when off season so cant join in with that, but would like to be in a communal journal like this one, and would like to be a judge for the bulking journal?!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Keeks said:


> UPDATE! UPDATE!
> 
> *I have decided to move to Scotland, in a box outside a bakers for now*.
> 
> :lol: Yep! :lol:
> 
> Communal journal needed!!!!!!!!! I wont be bulking as such when off season so cant join in with that, but would like to be in a communal journal like this one, and would like to be a judge for the bulking journal?!


you & you're little box can stay with me mate :whistling:

ill make a 'spin off' journal after the comp if everyone's keen?....would be great i recon


----------



## Keeks

JANIKvonD said:


> you & you're little box can stay with me mate :whistling:
> 
> ill make a 'spin off' journal after the comp if everyone's keen?....would be great i recon


 :lol: Yes please and we can tour all the bakers in Scotland! I finish work at 5 so will set off then, Scotland's finest bakers.....here I come!!! :bounce:

Defo up for spin off journal, count me in 100%!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Keeks said:


> :lol: Yes please and we can tour all the bakers in Scotland! I finish work at 5 so will set off then, Scotland's finest bakers.....here I come!!! :bounce:
> 
> Defo up for spin off journal, count me in 100%!


nice!....id best change the sheets :lol:

spin off journo it is then! 13week until comp is it?


----------



## Keeks

JANIKvonD said:


> nice!....id best change the sheets
> 
> spin off journo it is then! 13week until comp is it?


 :sneaky2: Yes you better had! :lol:

Yay!!!! Gonna be fun! 9 weeks till the first, 13 till the last. Exciting! :bounce:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Keeks said:


> :sneaky2: Yes you better had! :lol:
> 
> Yay!!!! Gonna be fun! 9 weeks till the first, 13 till the last. Exciting! :bounce:


4 weeks of skimpy gstring/bikini pic updates eh......


----------



## Ginger Ben

Deffo up for a joint journal, loads of fun


----------



## Keeks

JANIKvonD said:


> 4 weeks of skimpy gstring/bikini pic updates eh......
> 
> View attachment 130873


What the hell is that picture all about?

mg: Ha ha, NO! I will be doing progress pics every week but wont be posting. :tongue:


----------



## Keeks

JANIKvonD said:


> 4 weeks of skimpy gstring/bikini pic updates eh......
> 
> View attachment 130873


  Misunderstanding! Yep go ahead and post pics of yourself in a bikini/skimpy G-string!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Keeks said:


> Misunderstanding! Yep go ahead and post pics of yourself in a bikini/skimpy G-string!


done!


----------



## Sharpy76

A bulking comp you say?

I like a bulk........



This time last year i did 2st in 11wks (9 on cycle) on a fairly lean'ish bulk.

I'll be on it like a tramp on chips:devil2:


----------



## JANIKvonD

a year ago in june-



peak bulk-


----------



## TELBOR

Sharpy76 said:


> A bulking comp you say?
> 
> I like a bulk........
> 
> View attachment 130882
> 
> 
> This time last year i did 2st in 11wks (9 on cycle) on a fairly lean'ish bulk.
> 
> I'll be on it like a tramp on chips:devil2:


You cant play in the next one, it's not fair 

Anyway, just dropped my leg picture into page 1!


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> a year ago in june-
> 
> View attachment 130885
> 
> 
> peak bulk-
> 
> View attachment 130887


Seem's we all know how to bulk 



E.T Didn't have SH1T on me!!! :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Theres some blooming good bulk transformations there lads, ace work. :thumb:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> E.T Didn't have SH1T on me!!! :lol:


Apart from size


----------



## Northern Lass

I can't wait to see my 10wk pics ... I wonder what I will look like eeek


----------



## Ginger Ben

YummyMummy said:


> I can't wait to see my 10wk pics ... I wonder what I will look like eeek


Pretty Damn good based on the progress you've already made!

This was a great idea but don't tell Jan lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

Did a wee sesh tonight-

Seated DB press-

15s x 20

20kg x 15

30kg x 15

32.5kg x 15

Chins-

Bw x 22 (PB I'm sure lol)

+10kg x 15

+10kg x 12

Bw x 12

DB side laterals-

20s x 10

20kg x 10

20kg x 9 + partials

Bb curls-

20 kg x 20

40kg x 10

40kg x 10

Dips-

Bw x 15

Bw x 20

Bw x 20

Rope curls-

3sets x failure (about 1/2 stack)

Plate raises-

20kg x 10

20kg x 10

20kg x 10

20kg x failure

Cable crunches-

4sets 55kg x 12

Rope pushdowns-

4sets 3/4stack x failure

Hammer curls-

20s x 10 > 10kg x failure

20kg x 10 > 10kg x failure

20kg x failure

Done. Sat on the bike & near squealed like a girl when my pip quad got bent pmsl. So swerved it & went for 9min on the sunbeds 

I never went to McDonald's, yay!!!.....I went to KFC pmsl


----------



## Keeks

I will smash this bulk lark when I move in with Jan, kfc as well as all the bakers, it's gonna be ace. :thumb:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Good session mate! Plenty there. Pmsl at kfc hahaha


----------



## Northern Lass

Kfc not fair  night all


----------



## Keeks

YummyMummy said:


> Kfc not fair  night all


Night hun. X

Night all. X


----------



## JANIKvonD

The funny thing is....I'm actually feeling guilty about it?

....Fukin tren's gone rite to my head, pmsl


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all, pre wo shake soon, protein, scoop oats and a banana then It's first deadlift session in a long time.

Training hams/glutes and biceps today, not the usual combo but fvck it, I want to.

Fairly lazy day planned. Off to St Katherines hill near winchester for a dog walk later, looks really nice. Then clearing crap out of the garage so a trip or two to the tip on the cards I expect.

Food all good today as away for few days from tomorrow so will be a few cheats then before things get serious.

Have a good weekend everybody


----------



## B4PJS

Morning ginge, I have deadlifts as well this morning, then take the wifey to hairdressers followed by BBQ at Bro-In-Laws for niece's 21st birthday.


----------



## Ginger Ben

B4PJS said:


> Morning ginge, I have deadlifts as well this morning, then take the wifey to hairdressers followed by BBQ at Bro-In-Laws for niece's 21st birthday.


Sounds good mate, enjoy!


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning pumpers! im working :thumbdown: ...actually, i dont mind the saturday shifts at all! just chill rite out with a few coffees while the mrs runs about daft wheeling the kids to swimming lessons etc  (obv course i make out like works been mental busy  ). get my internet back on in the house today!! switched to sky a month ago & thats the broadband cvnt just getting here now!

absolute scorcher here today....supposed to be showery tomorrow tho. woke up leaner this morning....or it could be the illusion of my new tan (well....im burnt to fuk actually). so today!-

8am- 100mg t3/ 150mcg clen, vits etc.

8.30- 1 smallish jacket spud, 1 can tuna, wee bit coleslaw.

10am- 1 bacon & egg roll from the bakers (as its saturday shift tradition with the lads)

2pm- 2cans tuna, pasta, wee bit light mayo, 1/2 a red onion.

7pm'ish- home made curry (300g chicken/100ml double cream/75g rice/half a nan) +herbs/spices etc.

BOOM.

gonna blitz the garden & house today + take hugo for a couple big hikes.......mainly to keep my busy because ill just eat shyte if i sit on my erse, pmsl


----------



## Keeks

Morning transformers! The sun is shining here, gonna be a hot one! :thumbup1:

Gym this morning, fasted cardio done which was power walk followed by tabata :cursing: and then mini legs and shoulders session coming up.

Off to watch a Strongman comp in Bolton this afternoon, then maybe watch a film tonight.

Have a good one all!


----------



## TELBOR

Morning slags.

Chest today with that freak @flinty90 :lol:

Oats and honey in a min then get ready to go.

Managed to squeeze a little on our budget and we booked a holiday last night after about 4 hours searching pmsl

But I'm off to Crete 4 weeks on Friday :beer:

All inclusive, 50 feet from the beach - happy days


----------



## B4PJS

A bit of an abbreviated session this morning due to time constraints:

Deadlifts:

10x60kg

5x90kg

3x125kg PB

2x125kg

Had to rest after the third 125 as couldn't lift anymore, but was annoyed so went back and got the extra 2.

Wide grip round the clock pullups:

3 x clockwise

3 x anticlockwise


----------



## JANIKvonD

B4PJS said:


> A bit of an abbreviated session this morning due to time constraints:
> 
> Deadlifts:
> 
> 10x60kg
> 
> 5x90kg
> 
> 3x125kg PB
> 
> 2x125kg
> 
> Had to rest after the third 125 as couldn't lift anymore, but was annoyed so went back and got the extra 2.
> 
> Wide grip round the clock pullups:
> 
> 3 x clockwise
> 
> 3 x anticlockwise


well done on the PB buddy!!

...why the poofy style pullups?....just do normal ones & push for reps lol


----------



## B4PJS

JANIKvonD said:


> well done on the PB buddy!!
> 
> ...why the poofy style pullups?....just do normal ones & push for reps lol


Cheers fella, better range of motion going up on one side and then across and down on the other. hits the back so much harder imo


----------



## Northern Lass

Morning my transforming friends

Hiit done this morning... thats me finished for the weekend... going shopping this morning to get some bits for my hols next week 

Have a good weekend all ... :thumbup:


----------



## onthebuild

Morning fellow transformers! (Still waiting for Megan fox to appear)

Went on the pish last night for a lasses bday... No idea wtf happened but I'm in work at 12 and she's still in my bed...

Food I cooked last night must have done it.. Dieters look away now ( @Keeks @YummyMummy )










Nacho, nacho man!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Northern Lass

Quick question about breasts , , chicken breast ... I've always gone with the nutrition on the packet.. it says 30g protein per 100g... is this wrong?


----------



## B4PJS

YummyMummy said:


> Quick question about breasts , , chicken breast ... I've always gone with the nutrition on the packet.. it says 30g protein per 100g... is this wrong?


This says 23g http://www.howmuchprotein.com/foods/chicken/

Just sat outside Costa in Caversham waiting for wifey to get her hair cut. Apparently no such thing as a quick coffee here, took 10 minutes to get served! 1 small cappuccino and a chicken and bacon, cheese coated toasted sarnie to start the day off


----------



## JANIKvonD

YummyMummy said:


> Quick question about breasts , , chicken breast ... I've always gone with the nutrition on the packet.. it says 30g protein per 100g... is this wrong?


is it supermarket stuff? i doubt its 30g per 100g......more like 20g i recon.

i get high quality stuff from my butcher & chicken farm.....i count that @ 25g per 100g.

there's no way to tell tbh


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning dream team

Hammies and biceps this morning

Warmed up on x t for 5 mins

Trap bar deads

[email protected]100

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Db lunges

[email protected] - 20each hand

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Kneeling ham curls

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Hyper extensions

20

20

15

Straight bar drag curls

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Dp preachers

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] - [email protected]

[email protected]

Wide grip laying cable curls

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Xtrainer 10 min cool down to flush legs through.


----------



## Keeks

onthebuild said:


> Morning fellow transformers! (Still waiting for Megan fox to appear)
> 
> Went on the pish last night for a lasses bday... No idea wtf happened but I'm in work at 12 and she's still in my bed...
> 
> Food I cooked last night must have done it.. Dieters look away now ( @Keeks @YummyMummy )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nacho, nacho man!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


You buggggger! My laptop screen does not taste nice!!!!  Must wear my glasses more as I mis-read that and thought you wrote lick away now! :lol:


----------



## onthebuild

Keeks said:


> You buggggger! My laptop screen does not taste nice!!!!  Must wear my glasses more as I mis-read that and thought you wrote lick away now! :lol:


Believe it or not it has BBQ chicken in there too!!


----------



## Keeks

onthebuild said:


> Believe it or not it has BBQ chicken in there too!!


 :ban:


----------



## Northern Lass

Shoulders are looking mint @Keeks

I am such a dumb a33 I've been miss calculating all this time... I feel like ive messed everything up arggghhh I'm in a big hole at the moment x


----------



## husky

morning people-i'm still sore as feck today from this weeks efforts. Smallish brekkie just before i head out to the garage for todays session, legs and ab work today, not looking forward to the ab stuff to be honest :thumbdown: .

Keeks if your gonna move up to Scotland for your bulk check the size of the real cakes you get from the west side of the country from my fav bakery. Jan if you've never been get your erse down to Kilncadzow Bakery in Lanark you'll spend a fortune mate, cakes are double the size of anywhere else.


----------



## Keeks

YummyMummy said:


> Shoulders are looking mint @Keeks
> 
> I am such a dumb a33 I've been miss calculating all this time... I feel like ive messed everything up arggghhh I'm in a big hole at the moment x


Dont panic hun, it can be sorted. Look how much progress you've made recently, you're doing ace so no way are you in a hole! Now you can correct things and you'll do even more brilliantly, so its a tiny little blip.


----------



## Northern Lass

Keeks said:


> Dont panic hun, it can be sorted. Look how much progress you've made recently, you're doing ace so no way are you in a hole! Now you can correct things and you'll do even more brilliantly, so its a tiny little blip.


Thanks keeks john my partner has just said the same thing


----------



## Northern Lass

husky said:


> morning people-i'm still sore as feck today from this weeks efforts. Smallish brekkie just before i head out to the garage for todays session, legs and ab work today, not looking forward to the ab stuff to be honest :thumbdown: .
> 
> Keeks if your gonna move up to Scotland for your bulk check the size of the real cakes you get from the west side of the country from my fav bakery. Jan if you've never been get your erse down to Kilncadzow Bakery in Lanark you'll spend a fortune mate, cakes are double the size of anywhere else.
> 
> View attachment 130997


Bitch! !!! :lol:


----------



## Keeks

husky said:


> morning people-i'm still sore as feck today from this weeks efforts. Smallish brekkie just before i head out to the garage for todays session, legs and ab work today, not looking forward to the ab stuff to be honest :thumbdown: .
> 
> Keeks if your gonna move up to Scotland for your bulk check the size of the real cakes you get from the west side of the country from my fav bakery. Jan if you've never been get your erse down to Kilncadzow Bakery in Lanark you'll spend a fortune mate, cakes are double the size of anywhere else.
> 
> View attachment 130997


 :w00t: :drool: Do you want a lodger too? I can timeshare between yours and Jan's place.

Have a good session anyway! :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

YummyMummy said:


> Thanks keeks john my partner has just said the same thing


Its seriously nothing to get too bothered about, chin up and go forward!


----------



## JANIKvonD

husky said:


> morning people-i'm still sore as feck today from this weeks efforts. Smallish brekkie just before i head out to the garage for todays session, legs and ab work today, not looking forward to the ab stuff to be honest :thumbdown: .
> 
> Keeks if your gonna move up to Scotland for your bulk check the size of the real cakes you get from the west side of the country from my fav bakery. Jan if you've never been get your erse down to Kilncadzow Bakery in Lanark you'll spend a fortune mate, cakes are double the size of anywhere else.
> 
> View attachment 130997


sweet mother of fuk!!!!!!...look at they chocolate ones :drool:

& stop trying to steal my lodger with you're larger junk :lol:


----------



## Northern Lass

Anyone here had muscle food chicken? Any good


----------



## Keeks

JANIKvonD said:


> sweet mother of fuk!!!!!!...look at they chocolate ones :drool:
> 
> & stop trying to steal my lodger with you're larger junk :lol:


I'll be timesharing anyway and I can bring them cakes back to share with you, although they might be licked and half eaten by the time we get back to yours.


----------



## Keeks

YummyMummy said:


> Anyone here had muscle food chicken? Any good


I think @Suprakill4 uses them, he might be able to advise on that.


----------



## Suprakill4

Keeks said:


> I think @Suprakill4 uses them, he might be able to advise on that.


Certainly do and it's brilliant. Keeps its weight more than any other I've ever had when cooked. Use my code if first order for freebie. I can't rate them highly enough, spent very close or might be more than £1k with them in 2 months lol.


----------



## Northern Lass

Suprakill4 said:


> Certainly do and it's brilliant. Keeps its weight more than any other I've ever had when cooked. Use my code if first order for freebie. I can't rate them highly enough, spent very close or might be more than £1k with them in 2 months lol.


Thanks will def use your code !!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Keeks said:


> I'll be timesharing anyway and I can bring them cakes back to share with you, although they might be licked and half eaten by the time we get back to yours.


na i dont mind a bit of keeks slavers  ...but half eaten :nono: see what happens


----------



## Suprakill4

YummyMummy said:


> Thanks will def use your code !!


Ya can't go wrong with them. Great company plus you can read my interview on there too


----------



## Northern Lass

Suprakill4 said:


> Ya can't go wrong with them. Great company plus you can read my interview on there too


Ive read it .. was very interested


----------



## Suprakill4

YummyMummy said:


> Ive read it .. was very interested


Ah cool. Thanks  . Need to catch up in here and see how everyone is doing. Deadline?


----------



## JANIKvonD

Suprakill4 said:


> Ah cool. Thanks  . Need to catch up in here and see how everyone is doing. Deadline?


26th bud


----------



## Suprakill4

JANIKvonD said:


> 26th bud


That's come round pretty quick! I bet I wouldn't won if the comp was who could put the most fat and water on in 10 weeks lol. Feel a right mess at minute


----------



## JANIKvonD

Suprakill4 said:


> That's come round pretty quick! I bet I wouldn't won if the comp was who could put the most fat and water on in 10 weeks lol. Feel a right mess at minute


Think we're doing a bulk one from November if you're keen mate


----------



## Northern Lass

Annoyed got all the way to the checkout and they don't accept maestro . @MuscleFood


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

JANIKvonD said:


> Think we're doing a bulk one from November if you're keen mate


Might get involved with this


----------



## TELBOR

YummyMummy said:


> Annoyed got all the way to the checkout and they don't accept maestro . @MuscleFood


That's a ball ache. Anyone you can ping the money to who's card you can use?


----------



## TELBOR

danMUNDY said:


> Might get involved with this


Good lad!!

20 weeks, 20 members I reckon.

Winner gets 2 pumps and a squirt with @JANIKvonD :lol:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

R0BLET said:


> Good lad!!
> 
> 20 weeks, 20 members I reckon.
> 
> Winner gets 2 pumps and a squirt with @JANIKvonD :lol:


SOLD!!!!

where do I sign up


----------



## husky

i'll defo be in for a bulk -but i'm not wanting any squirting or pumping from Jan.


----------



## Northern Lass

R0BLET said:


> That's a ball ache. Anyone you can ping the money to who's card you can use?


Ive asked my mother who doesn't like buying stuff off the Internet and she said chicken only lasts 6 weeks in freezer , I said I eat 3kg a week


----------



## TELBOR

YummyMummy said:


> Ive asked my mother who doesn't like buying stuff off the Internet and she said chicken only lasts 6 weeks in freezer , I said I eat 3kg a week


She's jealous, that's all


----------



## Northern Lass

R0BLET said:


> She's jealous, that's all


True very true , I think you've met her lol


----------



## Sharpy76

@YummyMummy, when you say you've been miscalculating i assume you mean eating more calories than you should?

Surely that's a good thing when you consider you've STILL lost weight?!

Now you can adjust and really move things along even more so in the next few weeks!!!

@Keeks shoulders are looking damn good:thumb:


----------



## Northern Lass

Sharpy76 said:


> @YummyMummy, when you say you've been miscalculating i assume you mean eating more calories than you should?
> 
> Surely that's a good thing when you consider you've STILL lost weight?!
> 
> Now you can adjust and really move things along even more so in the next few weeks!!!
> 
> @Keeks shoulders are looking damn good:thumb:


Sharpy I thought 100g of chicken was 30g of protein... I was eating less 

Yes I'm thinking positive now... its been one of those days today


----------



## Ginger Ben

Nobody else training today then? Good good back to the sofa


----------



## husky

Ginger Ben said:


> Nobody else training today then? Good good back to the sofa


heading out to the garage in a wee while mate


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Nobody else training today then? Good good back to the sofa


Sunday, day of rest 

Day of eating anything too 

Meal 1 - Croissants and pancakes

Meal 2 - chicken breast with cheese and mayo; between 2 thick white bread :lol:

Meal 3 - Pringles 

Meal 4 - Nachos with beef chilli :lol:

Meal 5 - a whole apple strudel with custard, a crunchie choc bar, a picnic choc bar and a magnum :lol:

Last cheat day and carbs for a while after today :beer:


----------



## Keeks

Hell.....everywhere I go today there's food talk! :cursing: Well check me out, Im just about to have a tin of tuna, yum bl00dy yum! 

I've been training, fasted cardio was HIIT on rower then tabata, arms & abs session at the gym then 2nd cardio session on Xtrainer.

Food and tablet prep done for tomorrow, so chilling for the rest of the day now.


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Hell.....everywhere I go today there's food talk! :cursing: Well check me out, Im just about to have a tin of tuna, yum bl00dy yum!
> 
> I've been training, fasted cardio was HIIT on rower then tabata, arms & abs session at the gym then 2nd cardio session on Xtrainer.
> 
> Food and tablet prep done for tomorrow, so chilling for the rest of the day now.


Sowwie


----------



## Northern Lass

Done all the housework today


----------



## husky

forgot the footie was on up here today so once second half done i'll be hammering it- keeks you getting the hunger pangs by the sounds of it mrs , feel your pain. Must have been sleeping awkward last night as my left shoulder feels like i've popped a muscle but hoping a wee spray of the deep heat will numb it enough.


----------



## Keeks

husky said:


> forgot the footie was on up here today so once second half done i'll be hammering it- keeks you getting the hunger pangs by the sounds of it mrs , feel your pain. Must have been sleeping awkward last night as my left shoulder feels like i've popped a muscle but hoping a wee spray of the deep heat will numb it enough.


Yep, all I can think about is food!!!!!!!! :sad:

Hope your shoulders ok anyway.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Keeks said:


> Hell.....everywhere I go today there's food talk! :cursing: Well check me out, Im just about to have a tin of tuna, yum bl00dy yum!
> 
> I've been training, fasted cardio was HIIT on rower then tabata, arms & abs session at the gym then 2nd cardio session on Xtrainer.
> 
> Food and tablet prep done for tomorrow, so chilling for the rest of the day now.


I better keep today's eats to myself then


----------



## Keeks

JANIKvonD said:


> I better keep today's eats to myself then


Eeeeek. I want to know but I dont! But by that statment, Im guessing its good! :drool:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Keeks said:


> Eeeeek. I want to know but I dont! But by that statment, Im guessing its good! :drool:


Good.....no. Tasty......YES!


----------



## Keeks

JANIKvonD said:


> Good.....no. Tasty......YES!


Ok, I definately dont want to know then! :lol:


----------



## Sharpy76

JANIKvonD said:


> Good.....no. Tasty......YES!


TELL US!!!!!!!


----------



## Keeks

Sharpy76 said:


> TELL US!!!!!!!


 :angry:


----------



## Sharpy76

Keeks said:


> :angry:


 

You might want to log off for the night:whistling:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Augh it wasn't nearly as bad as my usual w.e binges.

Had 3 maple pancakes for breakfast

Then a cheeky chocolate caputino at the kids soft play place.

Then I had a large 5 selects meal, 2 chicken wraps & a bit of my mrs summer special thing.

Then I had another maple pancake.

Just a a mountain of steak pice, new potatoes & 6 Yorkshire puddings.

Now I'm hiking the dog while the mrs cuts up the triple chocolate gateau with cream 

Like I said tho....my weekends are usually FAR worse pmsl


----------



## JANIKvonD

Fuk sorry keeks, I misread your post thinking u wanted to see! Don't read it!!!


----------



## Keeks

:drool: :crying: :drool: :crying: Im off............turkey and brocolli awaits.


----------



## Sharpy76

Keeks said:


> :drool: :crying: :drool: :crying: Im off............turkey and brocolli awaits.


I had chicken and broccoli too.........

with roast potatoes cooked in goose fat, cheesy cauliflower, stuffing, Yorkshire pud, honey glazed parsnips all dowsed in thick gravy. Barely got room for afters:lol:

*runs and hides from the crazy quark lady*


----------



## onthebuild

Been in work all afternoon, gym for shoulders/traps and now home for a steak tea.

Small confession... Made these this morning, cover a giant cookie in Nutella, stick another giant cookie on top and crack it in the oven for 10 mins...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## husky

onthebuild said:


> Been in work all afternoon, gym for shoulders/traps and now home for a steak tea.
> 
> Small confession... Made these this morning, cover a giant cookie in Nutella, stick another giant cookie on top and crack it in the oven for 10 mins...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


u r a cannt!


----------



## Ginger Ben

onthebuild said:


> Been in work all afternoon, gym for shoulders/traps and now home for a steak tea.
> 
> Small confession... Made these this morning, cover a giant cookie in Nutella, stick another giant cookie on top and crack it in the oven for 10 mins...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


Aaaarrrrrgggghhhhhhhh cvnt!!


----------



## Northern Lass

JANIKvonD said:


> Augh it wasn't nearly as bad as my usual w.e binges.
> 
> Had 3 maple pancakes for breakfast
> 
> Then a cheeky chocolate caputino at the kids soft play place.
> 
> Then I had a large 5 selects meal, 2 chicken wraps & a bit of my mrs summer special thing.
> 
> Then I had another maple pancake.
> 
> Just a a mountain of steak pice, new potatoes & 6 Yorkshire puddings.
> 
> Now I'm hiking the dog while the mrs cuts up the triple chocolate gateau with cream
> 
> Like I said tho....my weekends are usually FAR worse pmsl


:no: :no: :no:


----------



## Sharpy76

@onthebuild, that looks unbelievably nice, all that gooey chocolate, oh my.....

I like your style fella:cool:


----------



## Keeks

Sharpy76 said:


> I had chicken and broccoli too.........
> 
> with roast potatoes cooked in goose fat, cheesy cauliflower, stuffing, Yorkshire pud, honey glazed parsnips all dowsed in thick gravy. Barely got room for afters:lol:
> 
> *runs and hides from the crazy quark lady*


 mg: So, looks like we are gonna fall out then. :tongue:



onthebuild said:


> Been in work all afternoon, gym for shoulders/traps and now home for a steak tea.
> 
> Small confession... Made these this morning, cover a giant cookie in Nutella, stick another giant cookie on top and crack it in the oven for 10 mins...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


Wtf and omg! You lot are really sending me over the edge, nasty keeks might make an appearance soon, and she's not nice. :angry:


----------



## Northern Lass

Poor Keeks.. you mean ba$tards lol


----------



## Keeks

YummyMummy said:


> Poor Keeks.. you mean ba$tards lol


Exactly!!!!!

I can't believe how good that cookie looks, im super drooling.


----------



## onthebuild

Keeks said:


> Exactly!!!!!
> 
> I can't believe how good that cookie looks, im super drooling.





Sharpy76 said:


> @onthebuild, that looks unbelievably nice, all that gooey chocolate, oh my.....
> 
> I like your style fella:cool:





husky said:


> u r a cannt!





Ginger Ben said:


> Aaaarrrrrgggghhhhhhhh cvnt!!


If it helps guys I'm gonna finish off tonight with a white chocolate and raspberry version...

Ohh and tea was naan, steak, salsa, sour cream and Philly. Great cheat day.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Keeks

Argh!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cursing:

Good night you nasty pasties! Mmmmmmmmm, pasties.


----------



## TELBOR

@onthebuild you LEGEND!! :lol:

@JANIKvonD you feeling ok? Looks reasonably tame day.... ?! 

I went for Ice Cream with the Apple Strudle, oops ;



Night all  x


----------



## JANIKvonD

As far as I could twist my arm lol but some vascularity coming threw a bit (can't see most of it on the pic as its all round the corner)


----------



## TELBOR

Morning all!

Sleep was a cùnt last night! Kept bloody waking up as I was biting my tongue with my back teeth pmsl

I mean proper biting, all chopped up this morning lol.

Anyway, so far;

Meal 1 - 6 egg whites, 2 whole eggs, 35g 100% Whey and 2 table spoons of EVOO

2g Vitamin C

5000iu Vitamin D

2x CLA

2x Green Tea Caps

That's meal 1 of my 'cut' done lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Morning all!
> 
> Sleep was a cùnt last night! Kept bloody waking up as I was biting my tongue with my back teeth pmsl
> 
> I mean proper biting, all chopped up this morning lol.
> 
> Anyway, so far;
> 
> Meal 1 - 6 egg whites, 2 whole eggs, 35g 100% Whey and 2 table spoons of EVOO
> 
> 2g Vitamin C
> 
> 5000iu Vitamin D
> 
> 2x CLA
> 
> 2x Green Tea Caps
> 
> That's meal 1 of my 'cut' done lol


lmfao. mong


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning sheggers! busy 2 week for me as my boss is off....so just me manning the fort. usually wake up looking terrible on mondays because of my binges...then make decent progress by friday, but looking well today tbh...wee bit watery looking but nowt major.

today-

7am- 100mcg clen/ 100mg t3, vits etc

9am- 2tuna, 1jacket spud

12.30- 250g chicken, 1/2 pack micro rice (cheepo 1....FAR better macro's than the uncle bens) cashews

3.30- 250g chicken, 1/2 pack rice, cashews

6pm- training LEGS & abs

7pm- 350g chicken fajitas.

thats it. gonna hit the sunbed for 9min again tonight...the colors making me look leaner lol, also gonna shave this rug off tonight


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> lmfao. mong


Correct LOL

Only thing I can think is all the crap eaten yesterday. Had loads of heart burn and indigestion as I got in bed last night.

Damn cheat meals!! :lol:


----------



## B4PJS

Morning all. As usual I didn't eat enough at the weekend and have probably lost some weight. Hopefully with this cooler weather coming in my appetite will return and I can get back to bulking properly. Left my train ticket at home this morning so missed my usual train going home to get it  Squats tonight, hopefully I can get enough food in me to hit another new PB @ 82.5kg (I think, will have to trawl back through my journal).


----------



## JANIKvonD

B4PJS said:


> Morning all. As usual I didn't eat enough at the weekend and have probably lost some weight. Hopefully with this cooler weather coming in my appetite will return and I can get back to bulking properly. Left my train ticket at home this morning so missed my usual train going home to get it  Squats tonight, hopefully I can get enough food in me to hit another new PB @ 82.5kg (I think, will have to trawl back through my journal).


fuk knows how u manage to undereat matey....couple pancakes & tube of pringles & you've hit you're maintenance  just make up for it threw the week. when i bulk...my food threw the week is massive....but evens itself out as i found pushing that much in 7days a week was too hard...so just made sure i smashed in the cals mon-fri & i could let it actually digest over the w.e :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

B4PJS said:


> Morning all. As usual I didn't eat enough at the weekend and have probably lost some weight. Hopefully with this cooler weather coming in my appetite will return and I can get back to bulking properly. Left my train ticket at home this morning so missed my usual train going home to get it  Squats tonight, hopefully I can get enough food in me to hit another new PB @ 82.5kg (I think, will have to trawl back through my journal).


Make a bulk shake for breakfast mate, have two a day if struggling

100g powdered oats (10 quid for 5kg from Tpw)

3 scoops whey

500ml milk (whole if you want)

Banana and/or 100g frozen berries

1000 calories easy. Have two a day and your normal food and you're laughing


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all. Delts and calves today.

Warm up

RC warm ups and cable laterals

Strict ohp - slow positive and negatives

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected]

Db lat raises

[email protected] drop to [email protected]

[email protected] drop to [email protected]

[email protected] drop to [email protected]

Rear delt bent over cable laterals

[email protected] plates

[email protected]

[email protected]

Short bar front raises

[email protected] on bar

[email protected] on

[email protected] on

Smith calf raises

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] drop to [email protected]

Seated calf raises slow reps

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

15 mins moderate intensity cardio on xtrainer


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:
 

> Make a bulk shake for breakfast mate, have two a day if struggling
> 
> 100g powdered oats (10 quid for 5kg from Tpw)
> 
> 3 scoops whey
> 
> 500ml milk (whole if you want)
> 
> Banana and/or 100g frozen berries
> 
> 1000 calories easy. Have two a day and your normal food and you're laughing


Good shout!

Oats... 5kg at Aldi for £3.95


----------



## B4PJS

JANIKvonD said:


> fuk knows how u manage to undereat matey....couple pancakes & tube of pringles & you've hit you're maintenance  just make up for it threw the week. when i bulk...my food threw the week is massive....but evens itself out as i found pushing that much in 7days a week was too hard...so just made sure i smashed in the cals mon-fri & i could let it actually digest over the w.e :lol:


Diet has been screwed for the last week or so, which means a deficit for the week 



Ginger Ben said:


> Make a bulk shake for breakfast mate, have two a day if struggling
> 
> 100g powdered oats (10 quid for 5kg from Tpw)
> 
> 3 scoops whey
> 
> 500ml milk (whole if you want)
> 
> Banana and/or 100g frozen berries
> 
> 1000 calories easy. Have two a day and your normal food and you're laughing


Could barely eat anything solid yesterday so had about 5 pints of milk, s scoops of protein in one of them and a bag of purebeef.

Weekdays are usually fine, get my alpen and Matrix breakfast mix first thing at work then mostly ok from then on. Actually remembered to bring in some whey for a shake later as well so hopefully everything will be back on track from today.


----------



## bigmitch69

THURSDAY - squats

Legs still killing from Monday. After lots of stretching I managed

20 x 10

40 x 10

60 x 10

And that was it!!

FRIDAY -arms

Dips

Negatives x 10

BW x 7

BW x 7

2 hand DB ext

22.5 x 15

22.5 x 15

22.5 x 15

Machine preacher curl

30.5 x 12

47 x 8

63.5 x 6

Drop set

74.5 (stack) x 6

58 x 4

41.5 x 4

In between exercises I did standing calf raises 115 x 15

Spent Saturday drinking and eating. Spent Sunday hungover and eating a lot. Still in bed at the moment but today's plan is lie on the sofa watching films and eat a lot. Legs this evening.

Hope everyone has a great week.


----------



## JANIKvonD

bigmitch69 said:


> THURSDAY - squats
> 
> Legs still killing from Monday. After lots of stretching I managed
> 
> 20 x 10
> 
> 40 x 10
> 
> 60 x 10
> 
> And that was it!!
> 
> FRIDAY -arms
> 
> Dips
> 
> Negatives x 10
> 
> BW x 7
> 
> BW x 7
> 
> 2 hand DB ext
> 
> 22.5 x 15
> 
> 22.5 x 15
> 
> 22.5 x 15
> 
> Machine preacher curl
> 
> 30.5 x 12
> 
> 47 x 8
> 
> 63.5 x 6
> 
> Drop set
> 
> 74.5 (stack) x 6
> 
> 58 x 4
> 
> 41.5 x 4
> 
> In between exercises I did standing calf raises 115 x 15
> 
> *Spent Saturday drinking and eating. Spent Sunday hungover and eating a lot. Still in bed at the moment but today's plan is lie on the sofa watching films and eat a lot*. Legs this evening.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great week.


pmsl!...good effort mate :thumb:


----------



## bigmitch69

JANIKvonD said:


> pmsl!...good effort mate :thumb:


Diet and cardio start mid week and then some DNP at the weekend so I'm going to enjoy stuffing my face until then :beer:


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> pmsl!...good effort mate :thumb:


Unreal effort 

@bigmitch69 ya bum, get out of bed and go lift something :lol:


----------



## husky

morning people- start night shifts tonight so trainings gonna be a bit ars3 from elbow-just getting ready to head out to the garage for a session then a quick refeed before back to bed and try and sleep through until about four-might try and hit work gym tonight before i start for some cardio but will see how it goes-enjoy your day

h.


----------



## bigmitch69

R0BLET said:


> Unreal effort
> 
> @bigmitch69 ya good looking successful businessman whose entitled to sleep in after years of hard graft building up many empires, get out of bed and go lift something :lol:


Thanks R0BLET. I'm going to go and make a healthy breakfast in a min. Then go for a fry up with my mate whose onshore


----------



## TELBOR

bigmitch69 said:


> Thanks R0BLET. I'm going to go and make a healthy breakfast in a min. Then go for a fry up with my mate whose onshore


That's the spirit!


----------



## bigmitch69

Midday (brekkie/brunch)



Im thinking of getting some fat steak burgers from the butchers and having some bacon cheese burgers for lunch. Possibily a nap before gym and then a big rib eye steak, mash and brocoli for tea. Nom nom nom.


----------



## JANIKvonD

well iv had fuk all to eat so far!! too busy!

way to have 2 jacket spuds, 2 tuna, handfull of cashews....that might be me till tonight :'(


----------



## husky

Training finished for the am-legs are done, completely empty, squats to failure from 110,120,130,140 then back down again- can feel where i jabbed last night a wee bit of pressure so gonna get the rollin pin out and get the mrs to push down and roll the muscle. Refeed is gonna be six slice of bacon and three eggs done in the oven with a couple slice brown bread toast then off to me scratcher to try and get some zzzss. Enjoy your day guys and girlies


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> well iv had fuk all to eat so far!! too busy!
> 
> way to have 2 jacket spuds, 2 tuna, handfull of cashews....that might be me till tonight :'(


Bet It's not lol


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Bet It's not lol


X2, you know "someone" in the office will bring a cake or something in lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

husky said:


> Training finished for the am-legs are done, completely empty, squats to failure from 110,120,130,140 then back down again- can feel where i jabbed last night a wee bit of pressure so gonna get the rollin pin out and get the mrs to push down and roll the muscle. Refeed is gonna be* six slice of bacon and three eggs done in the oven with a couple slice brown bread toast then off to me scratcher to try and get some zzzss.* Enjoy your day guys and girlies


so fukin jel!!!



Ginger Ben said:


> Bet It's not lol


mon-fri...im a different man ben....no faith :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> so fukin jel!!!
> 
> mon-fri...im a different man ben....no faith :lol:


Are you fvck pmsl


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> X2, you know "someone" in the office will bring a cake or something in lol


cheeky bastards. funny enough tho the apprentice is going on holiday tonight...so as per tradition ya gotta bring the cakes in for the boys!....but the wee pr**k says he's skint & wont be getting them until he comes back!!! ill be cutting the legs & arms off his boiler suits when he's away


----------



## Sharpy76

Thought i'd weigh myself today, think i might've overdid it on the weekend *GULP*......

*cough* 15st 8lb *cough*

Was just under 15 last week, that serves me right for being a greedy fvcker:lol:

Hopefully its mostly just water weight?

Serves me right for being a meanie to @Keeks 

Save to say the leaning up isn't going quite to plan, oh well, BLOW ME:blowme: :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sharpy76 said:


> Thought i'd weigh myself today, think i might've overdid it on the weekend *GULP*......
> 
> *cough* 15st 8lb *cough*
> 
> Was just under 15 last week, that serves me right for being a greedy fvcker:lol:
> 
> Hopefully its mostly just water weight?
> 
> Serves me right for being a meanie to @Keeks
> 
> Save to say the leaning up isn't going quite to plan, oh well, BLOW ME:blowme: :lol:


Bet you still look great :ban: :lol:


----------



## bigmitch69

MONDAY - legs

Legpress feet low on plate

30 x 15

58 x 15

69 x 15

91 x 15

Drop set

102 x 12

80 x 9

58 x 15

36 x 20

Legpress feet high on plate

30 x 15

47 x 15

58 x 15

Drop set

74.5 x 20

58 x 14

Lying leg curl

5 x 10

9 x 10

18 x 10

22.7 x 10

Drop set

18 x 5

9 x 8

5 x 5

Leg ext

30 x 10

47 x 5

69 x 5

91 x 5

107.5 x 5

Drop set

69 x 15

36 x 25 (2 x 3 second pauses)

Seated calf raises

60 x 15

60 x 15

60 x 15

Lunch



Dinner


----------



## Keeks

Sharpy76 said:


> Thought i'd weigh myself today, think i might've overdid it on the weekend *GULP*......
> 
> *cough* 15st 8lb *cough*
> 
> Was just under 15 last week, that serves me right for being a greedy fvcker:lol:
> 
> Hopefully its mostly just water weight?
> 
> Serves me right for being a meanie to @Keeks
> 
> Save to say the leaning up isn't going quite to plan, oh well, BLOW ME:blowme: :lol:


Oh dear  thats unfortunate isnt it?! :whistling:

Meanwhile in other news, the voodoo doll I bought from the pound shop actually works! Bargain, a quid for a curse! :whistling: :tongue: :lol:

Yeah a good portion of that will be water, if you weigh again mid-week, you'll no doubt have lost a good chunk of that. And next time to avoid this water retention, send your Dominoes to me and I will deal with it accordingly.


----------



## TELBOR

bigmitch69 said:


> MONDAY - legs
> 
> Legpress feet low on plate
> 
> 30 x 15
> 
> 58 x 15
> 
> 69 x 15
> 
> 91 x 15
> 
> Drop set
> 
> 102 x 12
> 
> 80 x 9
> 
> 58 x 15
> 
> 36 x 20
> 
> Legpress feet high on plate
> 
> 30 x 15
> 
> 47 x 15
> 
> 58 x 15
> 
> Drop set
> 
> 74.5 x 20
> 
> 58 x 14
> 
> Lying leg curl
> 
> 5 x 10
> 
> 9 x 10
> 
> 18 x 10
> 
> 22.7 x 10
> 
> Drop set
> 
> 18 x 5
> 
> 9 x 8
> 
> 5 x 5
> 
> Leg ext
> 
> 30 x 10
> 
> 47 x 5
> 
> 69 x 5
> 
> 91 x 5
> 
> 107.5 x 5
> 
> Drop set
> 
> 69 x 15
> 
> 36 x 25 (2 x 3 second pauses)
> 
> Seated calf raises
> 
> 60 x 15
> 
> 60 x 15
> 
> 60 x 15
> 
> Lunch
> 
> View attachment 131294
> 
> 
> Dinner
> 
> View attachment 131295


Nice session fatty


----------



## Keeks

Monday done, woo hoo! :bounce: Double cardio, HIIT on rower with tabata, and legs tonight :cursing: Now fooked and sprawled in bed, happy days! 

Right, I've got a huge and very important decision to make....... Its my birthday next week and I'm going out for a full on cheat meal! :bounce: But I need to decide where to go, Mexican, Indian or Italian. Now at the moment, Im leaning towards Mexican, but tbh, right now I'd be happy with beans on toast. I just cant make up my mind, but am sooooooooooooooo excited!!!!!! Its going to be amazing! 

One week to go and Im already like a hyper kid waiting for Xmas. Might also have a few treats during the day, I'm thinking a custard slice, and some chocolate. :drool: I cant wait!!!!!!! :bounce:


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Monday done, woo hoo! :bounce: Double cardio, HIIT on rower with tabata, and legs tonight :cursing: Now fooked and sprawled in bed, happy days!
> 
> Right, I've got a huge and very important decision to make....... Its my birthday next week and I'm going out for a full on cheat meal! :bounce: But I need to decide where to go, Mexican, Indian or Italian. Now at the moment, Im leaning towards Mexican, but tbh, right now I'd be happy with beans on toast. I just cant make up my mind, but am sooooooooooooooo excited!!!!!! Its going to be amazing!
> 
> One week to go and Im already like a hyper kid waiting for Xmas. Might also have a few treats during the day, I'm thinking a custard slice, and some chocolate. :drool: I cant wait!!!!!!! :bounce:


All I saw was FOOKED, SPRAWLED and MEXICAN 

Go for Mexican :beer:


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> All I saw was FOOKED, SPRAWLED and MEXICAN
> 
> Go for Mexican :beer:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

I've just checked out the menu for the Mexican I was thinking of going to and its sealed the deal, Mexican it is! I cant wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :bounce:


----------



## bigmitch69

Keeks said:


> Monday done, woo hoo! :bounce: Double cardio, HIIT on rower with tabata, and legs tonight :cursing: Now fooked and sprawled in bed, happy days!
> 
> Right, I've got a huge and very important decision to make....... Its my birthday next week and I'm going out for a full on cheat meal! :bounce: But I need to decide where to go, Mexican, Indian or Italian. Now at the moment, Im leaning towards Mexican, but tbh, right now I'd be happy with beans on toast. I just cant make up my mind, but am sooooooooooooooo excited!!!!!! Its going to be amazing!
> 
> One week to go and Im already like a hyper kid waiting for Xmas. Might also have a few treats during the day, I'm thinking a custard slice, and some chocolate. :drool: I cant wait!!!!!!! :bounce:


Mexican for sure.


----------



## bigmitch69

R0BLET said:


> Nice session fatty


Diet starts Wednesday :sad:


----------



## Keeks

bigmitch69 said:


> Mexican for sure.


Yep, Mexican it is and Im so excited, but it will take me ages to decide what too have, I want it all!!!!!!!!!!!!! :drool:


----------



## bigmitch69

Keeks said:


> Yep, Mexican it is and Im so excited, but it will take me ages to decide what too have, I want it all!!!!!!!!!!!!! :drool:


I usually have a full rack of ribs or crayfish and mango quesadilla as well as a chicken quesadilla. And then polish off whatever my GF doesn't eat and she usually orders chili or chicken nachos.

http://www.senor-dicks.co.uk/

During the week they do takeaway and my brothers missus works there so we get discount too. Love it!!


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> I've just checked out the menu for the Mexican I was thinking of going to and its sealed the deal, Mexican it is! I cant wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :bounce:


Great choice!! Just about to have Tapas in Meadowhall 

Nom nom nom !!


----------



## Sharpy76

Keeks said:


> Oh dear  thats unfortunate isnt it?! :whistling:
> 
> Meanwhile in other news, the voodoo doll I bought from the pound shop actually works! Bargain, a quid for a curse! :whistling: :tongue: :lol:
> 
> Yeah a good portion of that will be water, if you weigh again mid-week, you'll no doubt have lost a good chunk of that. And next time to avoid this water retention, send your Dominoes to me and I will deal with it accordingly.


Lol, karma is indeed a bitch! Nearly as bad as crazy people and their voodoo dolls

And without a doubt, 100%....MEXICAN, can't beat it imo!!!

Just don't get carried away and forget the food porn pics ok?!


----------



## Northern Lass

Is this the 7th week!!! :w00t:

OMG Only 3 weeks to go.... hmmm better turn it up a notch


----------



## JANIKvonD

All the McDonalds & cream cakes are starting to poke threw


----------



## Northern Lass

Hugh Jackman :lol: :lol:


----------



## Keeks

bigmitch69 said:


> I usually have a full rack of ribs or crayfish and mango quesadilla as well as a chicken quesadilla. And then polish off whatever my GF doesn't eat and she usually orders chili or chicken nachos.
> 
> http://www.senor-dicks.co.uk/
> 
> During the week they do takeaway and my brothers missus works there so we get discount too. Love it!!


 mg: OMG!!!! I've been looking at Senor Dicks and cant do it, I'm getting too excited!!! :bounce:

Looks an ace place! :thumb:



R0BLET said:


> Great choice!! Just about to have Tapas in Meadowhall
> 
> Nom nom nom !!


Yep, after a LOT of thought, Im sure I've made the right decision! 

Enjoy ya tapas! 



Sharpy76 said:


> Lol, karma is indeed a bitch! Nearly as bad as crazy people and their voodoo dolls
> 
> And without a doubt, 100%....MEXICAN, can't beat it imo!!!
> 
> Just don't get carried away and forget the food porn pics ok?!


 mg: Yes it is indeed! :whistling:

Ha ha, cant promise on the food pics, might not last long enough for pics, but will try.


----------



## B4PJS

Squats

LBBS:

10x20kf

5x40kg

5x60kg

5x82.5kg PB

5x85kg PB

5x87.5kg P FECKING B!!!!!!!!!

Also did some 20x40kg calf raise shrugs. Did them together to save time! Bloomin hurts!

Also a cheeky shoulder pic with pumped traps 



Diet has been bang on today, ate like a horse  Felt good and strong so pushed the squats hard, video may come later if I can be bothered to edit it together.


----------



## TELBOR

bigmitch69 said:


> Diet starts Wednesday :sad:


Bit late ya fat fùck


----------



## Northern Lass

Workout- here 




Watch the pain gain!!


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> All the McDonalds & cream cakes are starting to poke threw
> 
> View attachment 131309


I'm going to sound crazy here, but imagine if you stuck to diet and did cardio mg:


----------



## bigmitch69

R0BLET said:


> Bit late ya fat fùck


Its never too late with the right meds on hand ;-)


----------



## Ginger Ben

B4PJS said:


> Squats
> 
> LBBS:
> 
> 10x20kf
> 
> 5x40kg
> 
> 5x60kg
> 
> 5x82.5kg PB
> 
> 5x85kg PB
> 
> 5x87.5kg P FECKING B!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Also did some 20x40kg calf raise shrugs. Did them together to save time! Bloomin hurts!
> 
> Also a cheeky shoulder pic with pumped traps
> 
> View attachment 131313
> 
> 
> Diet has been bang on today, ate like a horse  Felt good and strong so pushed the squats hard, video may come later if I can be bothered to edit it together.


Congrats on the PB mate. Your strength to weight ratio is getting great. Keep eating!!


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> I'm going to sound crazy here, but imagine if you stuck to diet and did cardio mg:


Fuk rob you're saying that like every meal I have is shyte.....there's a good 75% of clean eating in there......just ate this, lmfao!


----------



## Keeks

JANIKvonD said:


> Fuk rob you're saying that like every meal I have is shyte.....there's a good 0.75% of clean eating in there......just ate this, lmfao!
> 
> View attachment 131320


Fixed!

Oh Jan, I cant wait to move in with you! :drool:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Keeks said:


> Fixed!
> 
> Oh Jan, I cant wait to move in with you! :drool:


Me either flubs!! Bring the comp bikinis with u.....ill try them on for ya


----------



## Mr_Morocco

JANIKvonD said:


> Fuk rob you're saying that like every meal I have is shyte.....there's a good 75% of clean eating in there......just ate this, lmfao!
> 
> View attachment 131320


real mans diet pmsl, i didnt have a cheat day this week, had an entire cheat weekend instead, dieting hard now though until next sat when i go on a stag doo, stopped the ripblend aswell cos my blood pressures really high and dehydrated all the time no matter how much i drink


----------



## Keeks

JANIKvonD said:


> Me either flubs!! Bring the comp bikinis with u.....ill try them on for ya


How many women you got moving in with you....Im Keeks!!!! :tongue:

You'd look cracking in my show bikinis, reckon the blue one would suit you. :thumb:


----------



## bigmitch69

Keeks said:


> *How many women you got moving in with you....Im Keeks*!!!! :tongue:
> 
> You'd look cracking in my show bikinis, reckon the blue one would suit you. :thumb:


Busted!!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Keeks said:


> How many women you got moving in with you....Im Keeks!!!! :tongue:
> 
> You'd look cracking in my show bikinis, reckon the blue one would suit you. :thumb:


Haha fuk sorry keeks! I was reading bloody flubs's journo in another tab pmsl. I do look good in blue... But prefer red?


----------



## JANIKvonD

Mr_Morocco said:


> real mans diet pmsl, i didnt have a cheat day this week, had an entire cheat weekend instead, dieting hard now though until next sat when i go on a stag doo, stopped the ripblend aswell cos my blood pressures really high and dehydrated all the time no matter how much i drink


We'll show these fekers how it's done mate.....abs are made in the kitchen my erse, pmsl.

Where u off to on the stag ?


----------



## Keeks

JANIKvonD said:


> Haha fuk sorry keeks! I was reading bloody flubs's journo in another tab pmsl. I do look good in blue... But prefer red?


I'll let you off this time, a cream cake will help make it up to me. :drool:

I've got a red one so you can try that one too. :thumb:


----------



## Sharpy76

JANIKvonD said:


> Fuk rob you're saying that like every meal I have is shyte.....there's a good 75% of clean eating in there......just ate this, lmfao!
> 
> View attachment 131320


 :lol:

Knew you wouldn't disappoint, good stuff mate


----------



## JANIKvonD

Keeks said:


> I'll let you off this time, a cream cake will help make it up to me. :drool:
> 
> I've got a red one so you can try that one too. :thumb:


Done! You're gonna be sick of them by the time u leave...& mcdees...& Burger King....& KFC....& Chinese...& kebabs....& Indian.... It goes on


----------



## JANIKvonD

Sharpy76 said:


> :lol:
> 
> Knew you wouldn't disappoint, good stuff mate


Tbh mate...my mrs isn't well, so being the kind n loving man I am, I didn't make her cook my tea...I phoned us a Chinese.

#bestladever


----------



## B4PJS

Ginger Ben said:


> Congrats on the PB mate. Your strength to weight ratio is getting great. Keep eating!!


Cheers fella. Yeah should be hitting at least bodyweight on bench this week, so that is nearly bw on bench, nearly 1.5xbw on squats and just over 2xbw on deadlifts. Loving the strength gains on these blue hearts :lol: Might be starting Tritest this weekend if I can man up enough to pin!

Video from earlier:






BTW ginge, fancy meeting up for a gym sesh one weekend? You are only down the road and would be great to meet ya


----------



## Ginger Ben

B4PJS said:


> Cheers fella. Yeah should be hitting at least bodyweight on bench this week, so that is nearly bw on bench, nearly 1.5xbw on squats and just over 2xbw on deadlifts. Loving the strength gains on these blue hearts :lol: Might be starting Tritest this weekend if I can man up enough to pin!
> 
> Video from earlier:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW ginge, fancy meeting up for a gym sesh one weekend? You are only down the road and would be great to meet ya


That's very good going mate.

Yeah that would be good mate. You got a pay and go place near you? My place is a tenner for non members which is a **** take imo


----------



## B4PJS

Ginger Ben said:


> That's very good going mate.
> 
> Yeah that would be good mate. You got a pay and go place near you? My place is a tenner for non members which is a **** take imo


Not a clue about gyms in Reading mate, train at home. @solidcecil or @sckeane might be able to help out here. Not too bothered about spending a tenner at yours though.


----------



## Keeks

JANIKvonD said:


> Done! You're gonna be sick of them by the time u leave...& mcdees...& Burger King....& KFC....& Chinese...& kebabs....& Indian.... It goes on


You'll be my official feeder......I'll win the bulk comp for sure! :thumb:


----------



## JANIKvonD

You're fuking murdering this barney! Keep it up mucker!!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Keeks said:


> You'll be my official feeder......I'll win the bulk comp for sure! :thumb:


Official feeder eh...loving the sound of that tbh PMSL!! Very good


----------



## Ginger Ben

B4PJS said:


> Not a clue about gyms in Reading mate, train at home. @solidcecil or @sckeane might be able to help out here. Not too bothered about spending a tenner at yours though.


Ok cool, will see when we can do something then. I'll ask admin (wife) when I'm free :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Morning peeps, lovely morning here...just poking my erse on the park bench ATM & not a cloud in the sky. Hit the sunbeds last night & ill looking lovely & bronze  I'm also looking very skinny, belt was OK yesterday but today I can pull my trousers down even on the tightest notch lol...so time to make a new notch  also got some new veinage shining threw on my lower left arm...dunno if it's just the tan that's letting me see them tho?

Anyhoo..today.

6.30 100mcg clen 100mg t3, vits etc & a strong coffee.

10am 2tuna 1jacket spud, cashews

12.30- 250g chicken, 1/2pack cheepo rice

3.30 250g chicken, 1/2 pack cheepo rice, some cashews

7pm 4egg omelette.

Rest day today.


----------



## husky

morning peeps- just finished my nightshift so had a feed and then its bedtime for me- will be hitting the garage later today once i've had some zzss- chest and shoulders today me thinks-enjoy your day


----------



## B4PJS

Ginger Ben said:


> Ok cool, will see when we can do something then. I'll ask admin (wife) when I'm free :lol:


This weekend is ok, weekend after isn't, weekend after that is ok


----------



## B4PJS

JANIKvonD said:


> You're fuking murdering this Barny! Keep it up mucker!!


Cheers fella. Noob gains + Dbol gains = Massive increase in lifts


----------



## B4PJS

Well stairs appear to be a little challenging today, but generally feeling good. Definitely a lot better than yesterday morning when I was considering dropping out of the challenge due to lousy progress!


----------



## Ginger Ben

B4PJS said:


> This weekend is ok, weekend after isn't, weekend after that is ok


Cool, leave it with me mate


----------



## JANIKvonD

gonna up my vitC to 6gram a day for a week....see what happens. my legs & erse are fuking KILLING me today!! forgot to write last nights sesh actually.

leg press machine-

130kg x 20

150kg x 15

180kg (sack) x 12 > 1/2 stack x failure

180kg x 12 > 1/2 stack x failure

180kg x failure

lying ham curls-

60kg x 10

60kg x 10

60kg x 10

60kg x failure

superset with

quad extension-

75kg x 10

75kg x 10

75kg x 10

75kg x failure

FUKED! very little rest between everything.

mate was there doing arms...so gave biceps n abs a wee blast

EZ curls-

20kg x 10

40kg x 10

45kg x 10

45kg x 10

45kg x 10

weighted crunches (rope)-

60kg x 10

60kg x 10

60kg x 10

60kg x failure

done. got very dizzy while doing curls & crunches.....legs had raped me a wee bit.


----------



## JANIKvonD

I'm pretty fekin excited ATM truth be told. I'm seeing & feeling new good bits everyday now..it's the bits under my chest & round to my lats/ribs that are really coming threw quickly. & where the Center of my chest dips in (pectus excavatum) it seems to have filled itself with a diamond shaped muscle of some sort pmsl...can't see it just yet but I can feel it in great detail 

Just thought if share


----------



## bigmitch69

Diet starts tomorrow so had a feast. I'll post up training in the morning. Im feeling very fat and can hardly move at the moment. @Keeks talking about Mexican made crave some.

Potato skins

Half rack of ribs

Crayfish and mango salad with 4 flour tortillas

Spicey chicken quesadilla

The girlfriend had tacos so i had some aswell

Then waffle and Dime Bar cake for pudding. Half each.


----------



## Keeks

bigmitch69 said:


> Diet starts tomorrow so had a feast. I'll post up training in the morning. Im feeling very fat and can hardly move at the moment. @Keeks talking about Mexican made crave some.
> 
> Potato skins
> 
> Half rack of ribs
> 
> Crayfish and mango salad with 4 flour tortillas
> 
> Spicey chicken quesadilla
> 
> The girlfriend had tacos so i had some aswell
> 
> Then waffle and Dime Bar cake for pudding. Half each.
> 
> View attachment 131434
> 
> 
> View attachment 131435


 :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool:

This time next week, it'll be me!!!!!!!!!!! :bounce:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Fuk me Mitch that looks class :-l

I'm hungry now...


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning guys, bonny day here today. had a shyte sleep tho & woke up p!shing of sweat a couple times...then up freezing another couple times lol. also shaved the rug off last night....look like a wee boy now lol, so far its not itchy or that..so touch wood it stays that way!

today-

6.30- 100mcg clen/100mg t3/vits/3g vitC etc

8.30- brown warburtons square wrap, 1 can tuna, tiny bit mayo

10.30- 250g chicken, 1/2 pack cheepo rice

1pm- 250g chicken, 150g coleslaw (82cal per 100g) 3g vitC

4pm- brown square wrap, 1 can tuna

6pm- training chest/triceps/abs...followed by 30min on the bike.

7.30pm- 300g chicken fanjitas

have a good ane


----------



## Northern Lass

Morning peeps...

Finished HIIT this morning... felt good afterwards but it never gets easy


----------



## Ginger Ben

Oh my, that was an awesome sesh

Warm up

Rc, light cable flys, 10 bw dips

Inc db press superset with inc db flys

[email protected] - [email protected]

[email protected] - [email protected]

[email protected] - [email protected]

[email protected] - [email protected]

10bw dips

All reps slow and feeling squeeze

Inc smith bench wide grip all slow reps

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

DB pullover - chest focussed slow squeeze

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] in to 10bw dips

Cable flys Superset with bw dips

[email protected] plates - 10bw dips

[email protected] - 9bw dips

[email protected] - 7bw dips

X trainer - 10 mins hiit

Chest pumped to hell and hurting


----------



## TELBOR

C&P

Session done!!

Legs, Chest, HiiT and Abs

Decline Leg Press

10x50kg

10x100kg

10x150kg

10x200kg

10x250kg

Failure @ 50kg x19

This machine;



DB Incline Bench Press

10x10kg Flys

12x10kg Press

12x20kg Press

12x30kg Press

Failure @10kg x14

Standing Calf Raise Machine

12x65kg

12x80kg

12x95kg

12x110kg

Failure @60kg x14

Some lovely bloody blisters on shoulders from this machine lol

Cable Flys

15x25kg

15x30kg

15x 35kg

Failure @25kg x16

Treadmill HiiT for 10 mins.

Abs - Various weighted stuff. Ruined from 3 days of doing them lol

I was drenched! Had to peal my boxers off me - lovely 

Today's snap;

Meal 1 - 9 egg whites, 2 whole eggs, EVOO, whey

Post workout - Banana, whey with the trimmings

Meal 2 - Chicken, spinach, pineapple

Meal 3 - Rice cakes and houmous

Meal 4 - Meal 2

Shake - whey with husks

Meal 5 - Veal and veggies

Snacks today, walnuts, PB, various fruit.

Finishing most days around 2500 cals.

Think I'll do a little carb up once a week, just sweet potatoes and rice. No crap!

Gym closes till Saturday am, may go before collecting my little ladies. We shall see


----------



## Ginger Ben

Cheeky update post gym (only time I look like I actually train :lol: )


----------



## bigmitch69

Yesterday's gym session before I went out for food.

TUESDAY - chest/shoulders

Incline DB

10 x 10

25 x 10

30 x 10

35 x 10

40 x 10

Seated machine Shoulderpress

25 x 10

36 x 10

47 x 10

Drop set

58 x 10

41.5 x 10

25 x 7

Machine flat press superset with pec deck

Flat press

30.5 x 10

41.5 x 10

52.5 x 10

Pec deck

25 x 15

36 x 15

36 x 10



I'm now going to drop carbs apart from a small amount pre/ post workout and if I have a full days work (very rare) I'll have some for brekkie to stop me going light headed and dizzy.


----------



## Sharpy76

Panic over, 48hrs after my last weigh in, i weighed 6lb less @15st 2lb this morning pre-gym.

By tomorrow i should've shifted the other couple of pounds and maybe a bit more.

Lesson of the day, don't overdo the weekend binges........

Ahh fvck that, i don't compete so i'll carry on eating what the fvck i want on the w/e.

Any of you mofo's got a problem with that? :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Sharpy76 said:


> Panic over, 48hrs after my last weigh in, i weighed 6lb less @15st 2lb this morning pre-gym.
> 
> By tomorrow i should've shifted the other couple of pounds and maybe a bit more.
> 
> Lesson of the day, don't overdo the weekend binges........
> 
> Ahh fvck that, i don't compete so i'll carry on eating what the fvck i want on the w/e.
> 
> Any of you mofo's got a problem with that? :lol:


Nope


----------



## B4PJS

Sharpy76 said:


> Panic over, 48hrs after my last weigh in, i weighed 6lb less @15st 2lb this morning pre-gym.
> 
> By tomorrow i should've shifted the other couple of pounds and maybe a bit more.
> 
> Lesson of the day, don't overdo the weekend binges........
> 
> Ahh fvck that, i don't compete so i'll carry on eating what the fvck i want on the w/e.
> 
> Any of you mofo's got a problem with that? :lol:


Yes, yes I do......

NOT :wub:


----------



## Keeks

Sharpy76 said:


> Panic over, 48hrs after my last weigh in, i weighed 6lb less @15st 2lb this morning pre-gym.
> 
> By tomorrow i should've shifted the other couple of pounds and maybe a bit more.
> 
> Lesson of the day, don't overdo the weekend binges........
> 
> Ahh fvck that, i don't compete so i'll carry on eating what the fvck i want on the w/e.
> 
> Any of you mofo's got a problem with that? :lol:


You're going on my ban list then! :tongue:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Sharpy76 said:


> Panic over, 48hrs after my last weigh in, i weighed 6lb less @15st 2lb this morning pre-gym.
> 
> By tomorrow i should've shifted the other couple of pounds and maybe a bit more.
> 
> Lesson of the day, don't overdo the weekend binges........
> 
> Ahh fvck that, i don't compete so i'll carry on eating what the fvck i want on the w/e.
> 
> Any of you mofo's got a problem with that? :lol:


you're w.e binges are puney anyway mate


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sharpy76 said:


> Panic over, 48hrs after my last weigh in, i weighed 6lb less @15st 2lb this morning pre-gym.
> 
> By tomorrow i should've shifted the other couple of pounds and maybe a bit more.
> 
> Lesson of the day, don't overdo the weekend binges........
> 
> Ahh fvck that, i don't compete so i'll carry on eating what the fvck i want on the w/e.
> 
> Any of you mofo's got a problem with that? :lol:


Only that you sound like a whiney little bitch :lol:


----------



## Sharpy76

JANIKvonD said:


> you're w.e binges are puney anyway mate


Lol, you're my hero mate. One day, i might be able to binge with the greatest:lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

:lol:



Sharpy76 said:


> Lol, you're my hero mate. One day, i might be able to binge with the greatest:lol:


come up with @Keeks mate....we'll get baw deep in cream cakes & mince pies  (this MAY be a euphemism keeks) :whistling:


----------



## Keeks

JANIKvonD said:


> :lol:
> 
> come up with @Keeks mate....we'll get baw deep in cream cakes & mince pies  (this MAY be a euphemism keeks) :whistling:


 :lol: Noooooooooo, I'm not sharing my cream cakes & mince pies!!!! And you can do whatever with me, as long as I get cream cakes, I'm not bothered! :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> :lol: Noooooooooo, I'm not sharing my cream cakes & mince pies!!!! And you can do whatever with me, as long as I get cream cakes, I'm not bothered! :lol:


Can I come :wub:

:lol:


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Can I come :wub:
> 
> :lol:


You're more than welcome, but don't be touching my cream cakes.................they're MINE!!!!!!!!!! :bounce:


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> You're more than welcome, but don't be touching my cream cakes.................they're MINE!!!!!!!!!! :bounce:


Deal 

I'll drive pmsl


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Deal
> 
> I'll drive pmsl


And we'll have to stop at Mcdee's on the way, and also Burger King, and maybe KFC and then Dominoes. Will take us a week to get there! :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Keeks said:


> :lol: Noooooooooo, I'm not sharing my cream cakes & mince pies!!!! And you can do whatever with me, as long as I get cream cakes, I'm not bothered! :lol:


u heard the woman sharpy....sorry dude :lol:


----------



## Sharpy76

JANIKvonD said:


> u heard the woman sharpy....sorry dude :lol:


Fvcking nice!

Well fvck you too Jan!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Sharpy76 said:


> Fvcking nice!
> 
> Well fvck you too Jan!


lmfao!!! that dude's class......im in the mood for some game of thrones now!!


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> And we'll have to stop at Mcdee's on the way, and also Burger King, and maybe KFC and then Dominoes. Will take us a week to get there! :lol:


Hmmm, you can drive. I'll be in a carb coma in the back


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Hmmm, you can drive. I'll be in a carb coma in the back


remember you've still to arrive at mine.....arrive with full tummys & you'll be sorry


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Hmmm, you can drive. I'll be in a carb coma in the back


No, @Sharpy76 can drive, we can eat and pass out in the back! :thumb:



JANIKvonD said:


> remember you've still to arrive at mine.....arrive with full tummys & you'll be sorry


We need to stretch our tummys for when we get to yours!


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> No, @Sharpy76 can drive, we can eat and pass out in the back! :thumb:
> 
> We need to stretch our tummys for when we get to yours!


Good shout, we can throw haribo's at him from the back and flick his ears


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Good shout, we can throw haribo's at him from the back and flick his ears


 :lol: :lol: :lol: But that's a waste of haribo!


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: But that's a waste of haribo!


We'll go with the 2 second rule and recycle them


----------



## husky

evening people- nightshifts a fecking killer as far as im concerned, eatings a pain in the ar$e, but still managing to hit the gym all be it the work gym- too many people coming in and talking $hit when your trying to hammer out a solid 40 min session before starting -gonna go and have a baked tattie and chicken breast for my breakkie then get my gym stuff ready and head in early-arms and cardio tonight -roll on days off,


----------



## B4PJS

Bench night:

20x20kg

10x40kg

5x50kg

3x55kg

2x5x60kg MY FIRST WHEEL!

Nearly blacked out after that last set, moving onto chest\shoulders:

Superset: Flys, bent over flys, side raises

All slow x 12 reps

Did some fast curls and reverse curls to finish off. Massive pump in arms and can still barely move them.

Pleased with my first wheel, even used my new 20's that turned up today. Video to follow once edited


----------



## JANIKvonD

Evening lovers. Well that was a fantastic sesh!! Decided to check 1rm & see how much strength has taken a hit since peak bulk. Went like this-

Slight decline bb press-

Bar x 20 warm up + some cable flys

80 kg x. 6

120kg x 2

150kg x 1.5 (matched PB!!)

130kg x 6

120kg x 8

110kg x 12

100kg x 12

100kg x 11 > 60kg x failure.

Fuk me that was unexpected !! This trenA is fekin magical!

Decline cable flys-

5plates a side x 12

5 p x 12

5p x 10

4p x 12

Superset with dips-

+10kg x 10

+15kg x 10

+15 kg x 10

+15kg x 10

Incline DB skulls-

17.5s x 12

17.5 x 12

17.5 x 10

15 x. 10

Machine tri pushdowns-

1/2 stack x 15

Dropset..

Stack (says 86kg) x failure (6 ish)

3/4 x failure

1/2 x failure

1/4 x failure

Weighted Ab crunches-

56kg x 15

56 kg x 15

56 kg x 15

56kg x 12

56kg x 10

(Threw a few twists in here n there)

Machine press-dropset

Stack ( 130kg) x failure

3/4 x failure

1/2 x failure

1/4 x failure

Done. Totally fuked! Them headed to the sunbed for 9min 

& here's my bauldy belly lol


----------



## Keeks

Looking good @JANIKvonD :thumb:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Keeks said:


> Looking good @JANIKvonD :thumb:


Cheers keeks


----------



## Ginger Ben

Great session Jan, strength is very good!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Great session Jan, strength is very good!


Cheers dude, it's actually leaped over the past couple week. Feeling ace ATM...really good moods these days too


----------



## JANIKvonD

& seen as I'm in such a good mood.. Ill treat y'all to another couple shyte selfsies


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> & seen as I'm in such a good mood.. Ill treat y'all to another couple shyte selfsies
> 
> View attachment 131560
> View attachment 131561


Look better for a scrape with the razor mate, deffo shows up what's there better


----------



## B4PJS




----------



## Ginger Ben

B4PJS said:


>


Nice work mate, only thing I'd say is watch your elbows as you drive up as they start to flare out wide on the way up which for me at least can put more strain on the shoulder than chest. I try to keep my upper arm/elbows at about 45 degrees to my upper body which seems to help me.

Good depth though, right to chest.


----------



## Northern Lass

JANIKvonD said:


> Evening lovers. Well that was a fantastic sesh!! Decided to check 1rm & see how much strength has taken a hit since peak bulk. Went like this-
> 
> Slight decline bb press-
> 
> Bar x 20 warm up + some cable flys
> 
> 80 kg x. 6
> 
> 120kg x 2
> 
> 150kg x 1.5 (matched PB!!)
> 
> 130kg x 6
> 
> 120kg x 8
> 
> 110kg x 12
> 
> 100kg x 12
> 
> 100kg x 11 > 60kg x failure.
> 
> Fuk me that was unexpected !! This trenA is fekin magical!
> 
> Decline cable flys-
> 
> 5plates a side x 12
> 
> 5 p x 12
> 
> 5p x 10
> 
> 4p x 12
> 
> Superset with dips-
> 
> +10kg x 10
> 
> +15kg x 10
> 
> +15 kg x 10
> 
> +15kg x 10
> 
> Incline DB skulls-
> 
> 17.5s x 12
> 
> 17.5 x 12
> 
> 17.5 x 10
> 
> 15 x. 10
> 
> Machine tri pushdowns-
> 
> 1/2 stack x 15
> 
> Dropset..
> 
> Stack (says 86kg) x failure (6 ish)
> 
> 3/4 x failure
> 
> 1/2 x failure
> 
> 1/4 x failure
> 
> Weighted Ab crunches-
> 
> 56kg x 15
> 
> 56 kg x 15
> 
> 56 kg x 15
> 
> 56kg x 12
> 
> 56kg x 10
> 
> (Threw a few twists in here n there)
> 
> Machine press-dropset
> 
> Stack ( 130kg) x failure
> 
> 3/4 x failure
> 
> 1/2 x failure
> 
> 1/4 x failure
> 
> Done. Totally fuked! Them headed to the sunbed for 9min
> 
> & here's my bauldy belly lol
> 
> View attachment 131558


Thats more like it... some abbage there for deffo


----------



## Breda

B4PJS said:


>


Grip needs to be wider mate but good liftin


----------



## JANIKvonD

B4PJS said:


>


Looks good to me buddy! Great work...was gonna say grips a bit close...then realised your only as wide as the bench  lol oj....no I'm not


----------



## JANIKvonD

YummyMummy said:


> Thats more like it... some abbage there for deffo


U loving the bauld ? Couple more up there ^ for you're [email protected] bank


----------



## JANIKvonD

Breda said:


> Grip needs to be wider mate but good liftin


Beat me to it ya d!ck


----------



## Northern Lass

Ginger Ben said:


> Nice work mate, only thing I'd say is watch your elbows as you drive up as they start to flare out wide on the way up which for me at least can put more strain on the shoulder than chest. I try to keep my upper arm/elbows at about 45 degrees to my upper body which seems to help me.
> 
> Good depth though, right to chest.


Thanks for pointing that out , I've just looked at some of my old videos of me benching and I do this, going to concentrate on keeping them tooked in


----------



## B4PJS

Ginger Ben said:


> Nice work mate, only thing I'd say is watch your elbows as you drive up as they start to flare out wide on the way up which for me at least can put more strain on the shoulder than chest. I try to keep my upper arm/elbows at about 45 degrees to my upper body which seems to help me.
> 
> Good depth though, right to chest.


Cheers bud, you can help me out with technique when we hook up 



Breda said:


> Grip needs to be wider mate but good liftin





JANIKvonD said:


> Looks good to me buddy! Great work...was gonna say grips a bit close...then realised your only as wide as the bench  lol oj....no I'm not


Hands are pretty much at shoulder width, should they be wider? I feel strongest with them at this width.


----------



## Northern Lass

JANIKvonD said:


> U loving the bauld ? Couple more up there ^ for you're [email protected] bank


Yes I am....


----------



## Northern Lass

B4PJS said:


> Cheers bud, you can help me out with technique when we hook up
> 
> Hands are pretty much at shoulder width, should they be wider? I feel strongest with them at this width.


You and ben going on a date? , where's my invite :lol:


----------



## Breda

JANIKvonD said:


> Beat me to it ya d!ck


Should be quicker then you short dicked cnut


----------



## JANIKvonD

B4PJS said:


> Cheers bud, you can help me out with technique when we hook up
> 
> Hands are pretty much at shoulder width, should they be wider? I feel strongest with them at this width.


IMO it's fine mate...it just seems close because my grip is wider....but I'm slightly wider. So yeh keep it as is


----------



## Ginger Ben

B4PJS said:


> Cheers bud, you can help me out with technique when we hook up
> 
> Hands are pretty much at shoulder width, should they be wider? I feel strongest with them at this width.


Will do mate.

Imo it depend on the person and where abouts on the bar you feel it hitting chest the most. I've always used a narrowish grip on Bb bench compared to others because it works for me. Others go wide, depends what works for your biomechanics


----------



## Northern Lass

Breda said:


> Should be quicker then you short dicked cnut


LMAO!!!!!


----------



## JANIKvonD

YummyMummy said:


> LMAO!!!!!


Fuks funny about that?!


----------



## Northern Lass

JANIKvonD said:


> Fuks funny about that?!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning todger ticklers, off for a bit of hiit this morning. Fancy the bike for a change.

Got my new plan through from Paul now which starts Monday, genuinely excited! :woot:


----------



## TELBOR

B4PJS said:


>


Great work mate! One more to throw into the mix... control the negative a little more 

If @Ginger Ben can hook up with you he's a strong cnut on chest so take what you can from him :beer:


----------



## husky

Morning- just in from the nightshift and had a decent munchie so off to bed then up for gym around 8pm before the last nightshift (thank feck),had an awesome session last night -no body else came into the gym until i'd finished so was able to power through my workload with zero hindrances-one of the lads saw me after i'd finished and mentioned that i was looking bigger but a bit leaner so i'll gladly take that any day (but no ****-i'd rather be called an ugly bastid)-enjoy your day people, i'm off for a smooch with the wife then a sleep-catch you later.

H.


----------



## Keeks

Morning all! 

Fasted power walk done and there was a lovely breeze, was v v v nice, made it a bit easier! 

Legs tonight with HIIT on rower, then its nearly weekend and ANOTHER week done! :thumb:

Have a good day all!


----------



## B4PJS

R0BLET said:


> Great work mate! One more to throw into the mix... control the negative a little more
> 
> If @Ginger Ben can hook up with you he's a strong cnut on chest so take what you can from him :beer:


Yeah, my bench is my weakest lift. I have never properly worked out in a commercial gym before and not had a training partner that knows what they are doing so will be good to see what ginge says


----------



## Ginger Ben

B4PJS said:


> Yeah, my bench is my weakest lift. I have never properly worked out in a commercial gym before and not had a training partner that knows what they are doing so will be good to see what ginge says


No pressure then...lol

Looking forward to it mate, next few weekenda are looking a bit tight for time but will deffo get something sorted.


----------



## TELBOR

Morning all.

Day of rest, and tomorrow, oh and Saturday, then Sunday pmsl

Day 4 of diet change, water from weekend binge has dropped off - 5lb.

Still looking watery but should pass in a few more days so not too fussed 

Last day at work, having a long weekend as its my eldest birthday. Just spoke to her on the phone, she's buzzing lol

Pick her up Saturday then having a little family BBQ for her. Good excuse for a meat feast lol

Have fun you lot!! :beer:


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning jabronies, p!shing down here today.....which i dont mind at all tbh. had a pretty rotten sleep again, down to the tren i recon.

today-

6.30- 100mcg clen/100mg t3 /3g vitC/multiV/oils

8.30- 1can tuna, 1square brown wrap

11am- 250g chicken, 1/2 pack egg rice, cashews

1pm- 250g chicken, 1/2 pack egg rice, cashews, 3g vitC

4pm- 1can tuna, 1square brown wrap

7pm- 4egg omellete

rest day for me thank fuk...chest is in bits today


----------



## TELBOR

16 hours fasted PMSL

Surprisingly hunger wasn't too bad.

Meal 1 at 12.00pm - 400g Chicken, Pineapple, Spinach, Whey, PB, Coke Zero and a satsuma 

That'll do for now :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> 16 hours fasted PMSL
> 
> Surprisingly hunger wasn't too bad.
> 
> Meal 1 at 12.00pm - 400g Chicken, Pineapple, Spinach, Whey, PB, Coke Zero and a satsuma
> 
> That'll do for now :lol:


i find fasting easy tbh....usually do a 8pm- 7pm fast once a week. its usually from sunday night till monday night to componsate for the big binges :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> i find fasting easy tbh....usually do a 8pm- 7pm fast once a week. its usually from sunday night till monday night to componsate for the big binges :lol:


I think i just get used to have a few meals before 12pm lol

I wouldn't do it on training days though, train too early for that sh1t!!


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> I think i just get used to have a few meals before 12pm lol
> 
> I wouldn't do it on training days though, train too early for that sh1t!!


i find it alright training on a fast day tbh....couple scoops of J3D


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> i find it alright training on a fast day tbh....couple scoops of J3D


LOL

I own zero stims 

More coffee needed PMSL


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> LOL
> 
> I own zero stims
> 
> More coffee needed PMSL


lol , i won it about a year ago pmsl...keep forgetting i have it, so lasted ages


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> lol , i won it about a year ago pmsl...keep forgetting i have it, so lasted ages


PMSL

Is it still good to go? Had a bad bag of Raze a couple of months ago. Wasn't pleasant.


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> PMSL
> 
> Is it still good to go? Had a bad bag of Raze a couple of months ago. Wasn't pleasant.


its a bit lumpy now......i just throw it in water & swallow the crystaly lumps, doesnt taste great when it gets stuck on youre tounge lol but does the job


----------



## Ginger Ben

I've been using Muscle Pharm Assault recently - fvck me that stuff is strong! Deffo the best pre wo I've used since the original Craze. I only use half a scoop of it and it does the job nicely. A full scoop and I get heart palpatations and don't feel good at all.....great pump though


----------



## Ginger Ben

Quads and biceps tomorrow morning, should be good fun!

Plan is leg press, front squats, leg extn, drag curls, hammers, cable curls


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> I've been using Muscle Pharm Assault recently - fvck me that stuff is strong! Deffo the best pre wo I've used since the original Craze. I only use half a scoop of it and it does the job nicely. A full scoop and I get heart palpatations and don't feel good at all.....great pump though


May look into that one then Benjamin.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Ginger Ben said:


> Quads and biceps tomorrow morning, should be good fun!
> 
> Plan is leg press, front squats, leg extn, drag curls, hammers, cable curls


I lied! Think its quads and tris tomorrow...can't remember....lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Quads and biceps tomorrow morning, should be good fun!
> 
> Plan is leg press, front squats, leg extn, drag curls, hammers, cable curls


living up the 5-6 day split before paul sticks u on a 3 day'er ? :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> living up the 5-6 day split before paul sticks u on a 3 day'er ? :lol:


Lol yeah I'm trying to train stuff tomorrow that doesnt get trained again Monday so legs and tris it is 

4 day split on new plan so will be a good change and less volume too so got to make each set really count, none of this pump rubbish eh Rob


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol yeah I'm trying to train stuff tomorrow that doesnt get trained again Monday so legs and tris it is
> 
> 4 day split on new plan so will be a good change and less volume too so got to make each set really count, none of this pump rubbish eh Rob


is it lower volume yeh?! u able to talk rep/set ranges?


----------



## JANIKvonD

actually im sure i've seen his training before....its split into heavy phases & higher rep phases eh? in 4 week blocks or sumin


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol yeah I'm trying to train stuff tomorrow that doesnt get trained again Monday so legs and tris it is
> 
> 4 day split on new plan so will be a good change and less volume too so got to make each set really count, none of this pump rubbish eh Rob


Pump eh?! :lol:



Ginger Ben said:


> great pump though


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Pump eh?! :lol:


PMSL...its confirmed....you're both as bent as each other


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> actually im sure i've seen his training before....its split into heavy phases & higher rep phases eh? in 4 week blocks or sumin


He's doing that at the moment I think and details it in his journal. My plan is different to that. Not sure about mentioning sets etc but isn't anything radical just different to what I've been doing for a good change.


----------



## Northern Lass

Is anyone else really hot?


----------



## JANIKvonD

YummyMummy said:


> Is anyone else really hot?


yes. fukin cold tho


----------



## TELBOR

Car said 32 coming home pmsl

But I don't trust them :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Just been dogging and I'm roasting now. Silly hot down here


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Just been dogging and I'm roasting now. Silly hot down here


You've just been dogging......


----------



## JANIKvonD

Bit bloated... But my skins making massive improvements with just 2 trips to the sunbeds!


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> Bit bloated... But my skins making massive improvements with just 2 trips to the sunbeds!
> 
> View attachment 131710


Loads better mate.

You have big nips btw pmsl


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Loads better mate.
> 
> You have big nips btw pmsl


Haha... Sign of a true roid hade


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> Haha... Sign of a true roid hade


Lol.

Looking good though bud, few more weeks and I think you'll have this wrapped up !!!


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Lol.
> 
> Looking good though bud, few more weeks and I think you'll have this wrapped up !!!


Cheers bud, been a piece of p!ss if I'm honest lol. Dnp took a MASSIVE chunk of timber... Clen/t3/tren is doing the rest. I've just sat back n stuffed my face pmsl...my body's been threw hell with these compounds tho....deffo wouldn't advise it!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Looking much leaner there mate and with some good muscle too.

Nips need sorting though pmsl


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Looking much leaner there mate and with some good muscle too.
> 
> Nips need sorting though pmsl


Pmsl it's just the right 1 ya cvnt! Got letro sitting for a blast at the end of this comp


----------



## Keeks

Urgh, its been a hot one, complete with legs and HIIT on rower, Im now foooked! But another day done. :thumb:

So, only just over 3 weeks left now eh?! Blinky flip its gone fast!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Keeks said:


> Urgh, its been a hot one, complete with legs and HIIT on rower, Im now foooked! But another day done. :thumb:
> 
> So, only just over 3 weeks left now eh?! Blinky flip its gone fast!


It has flew in eh!!!....roll on the bulk


----------



## B4PJS

Keeks said:


> Urgh, its been a hot one, complete with legs and HIIT on rower, Im now foooked! But another day done. :thumb:
> 
> So, only just over 3 weeks left now eh?! Blinky flip its gone fast!


It sure has wizzed by! Bulking has been horrendous these last couple of weeks with the heat, but back on it and think I should have a good couple of kilos left to gain before the final whistle 

Just about to serve up dinner now, but am still bloated from all the food I have eaten this week 

At the start, I didn't think I would be taken seriously due to my size, but all of you have been awesome and have kept my motivation high


----------



## Keeks

JANIKvonD said:


> It has flew in eh!!!....roll on the bulk


Time flies when you're having fun!  Roll on the cream cakes! Cant believe its been 7 weeks though.



B4PJS said:


> It sure has wizzed by! Bulking has been horrendous these last couple of weeks with the heat, but back on it and think I should have a good couple of kilos left to gain before the final whistle
> 
> Just about to serve up dinner now, but am still bloated from all the food I have eaten this week
> 
> At the start, I didn't think I would be taken seriously due to my size, but all of you have been awesome and have kept my motivation high


Yep, really has flown, and another three weeks left so its still quite a lot of time to make it count.

Of course you're going to be taken seriously as you're wokring hard and trying your best. I bet its been hard bulking with this heat, its affected everyone one way or another, but thing is you've stuck to it and you've made gains. We've all helped each other keep each other going, and had a right laugh along the way! :thumb:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Backs leaning out a fair bit too


----------



## Keeks

JANIKvonD said:


> Backs leaning out a fair bit too
> 
> View attachment 131723


Good back, nice taper! :thumb:

And are they sponge bob pants?


----------



## JANIKvonD

Keeks said:


> Good back, nice taper! :thumb:
> 
> And are they sponge bob pants?


Cheers keeks, there PJ bottoms  ...& yes...u may borrow them


----------



## Keeks

JANIKvonD said:


> Cheers keeks, there PJ bottoms  ...& yes...u may borrow them


Cheers Jan, we can swap PJ's, mine are Supergirl shorts & vest.


----------



## Northern Lass

JANIKvonD said:


> Cheers keeks, there PJ bottoms  ...& yes...u may borrow them


And I thought you were a real man!

 

Well jealous of the back


----------



## tamara

Well I've not been in the gym since school broke up. No one to watch my daughter, my best friends mum is in hospital so been looking after her daughter too. Didn't think about the 6 weeks holiday when starting this. My diet is the only thing that I've stuck to.


----------



## JANIKvonD

YummyMummy said:


> And I thought you were a real man!
> 
> 
> 
> Well jealous of the back


U can have it pal


----------



## JANIKvonD

Morning guys n girls! Fuk me that was a a rough night!...slept prob 2 hr total. But at least I've gotten up to some changes again  lower chest is really starting poke threw now & can see the shape of my pecs now lol..2 different shaped no less! Pmsl. & abs are threw a bit more also....the cvnts are offset lol, fml.

Today-

6am- 150mcg clen/100mg t3/3G vitc etc etc

7.30- tuna brown square wrap.

10.30- 250g chicken, 1/2pack egg rice, coleslaw

1pm- tuna brown square wrap.

4pm- 250g chicken, 1/2pack egg rice, cashews

6pm- train back/biceps/traps/abs

7pm- steak & jacket spud. Or an omelette.

Stopping clen & t3 after today. Will start again next Monday...then run to the end of the comp.

Have a good ane


----------



## Mr_Morocco

3 weeks to go, ive got no chance PMSL, my cut turned into a bulk and i weigh more now then when i started :lol: add another half stone after this stag weekend coming up


----------



## JANIKvonD

Mr_Morocco said:


> 3 weeks to go, ive got no chance PMSL, my cut turned into a bulk and i weigh more now then when i started :lol: add another half stone after this stag weekend coming up


Obviously not enough cream cakes


----------



## Mr_Morocco

JANIKvonD said:


> Obviously not enough cream cakes


fvck it im stopping off at ASDA on way to work for some chocolate ecclairs


----------



## Keeks

Morning all!  I'm staying away today if its food and cream cake talk! :crying:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Mr_Morocco said:


> fvck it im stopping off at ASDA on way to work for some chocolate ecclairs


thats ma boy :lol:



Keeks said:


> Morning all!  I'm staying away today if its food and cream cake talk! :crying:


u suffering today pal? im finding it a doddle not to cheat atm....this is my 5th day!! BOOM


----------



## Keeks

JANIKvonD said:


> thats ma boy :lol:
> 
> u suffering today pal? im finding it a doddle not to cheat atm....this is my 5th day!! BOOM


 :lol: 5th day?! Bl00dy well done! :thumb:

Ha ha, every days a struggle. A supplier brought some Krispy Kremes into work yesterday, it was painful to watch! But I get my cheat next week so Im very excited! :bounce:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Keeks said:


> :lol: 5th day?! Bl00dy well done! :thumb:
> 
> Ha ha, every days a struggle. A supplier brought some Krispy Kremes into work yesterday, it was painful to watch! But I get my cheat next week so Im very excited! :bounce:


i know....changed man......i dont like it :lol:

tbh, if i was being prep'd.....id be able to stick to the diet to the TEE. im just too generous to myself....always a 'go on Jan...you've deserved this cheat weekend' going on when im left to it myself pmsl


----------



## B4PJS

Morning ya big bunch o faeries. You all think you have what it takes to beat me in these last 3 weeks? Bring it on


----------



## Sharpy76

Mr_Morocco said:


> 3 weeks to go, ive got no chance PMSL, my cut turned into a bulk and i weigh more now then when i started :lol: add another half stone after this stag weekend coming up


Pretty much how my "cut" has gone lol.

Definitely think i would need help with it in the future, i can only take myself so far it would seem. I just don't have the know how tbh.

Anyway, yesterday workout c & p from my journal.....

Evening ladies!

Up at 5:30am for 1hr fasted cardio (h/r 130/140 max)

9:00am Gym

*Back*

*Wide Grip Pull Ups* Full ROM, with pause at top and bottom, killer!!

B/W - 15 reps

B/W - 12 reps

B/W - 9 reps

B/W - 7 reps

*Hammer Strength Pullover Machine*

100kg - 12 reps

120kg - 8 reps

100kg - 9 reps

100kg - 8 reps

*Hammer Strength Iso High Row*

100kg - 10 reps

110kg - 9 reps

110kg - 9 reps

110kg - 8 reps

*Hammer Strength Iso Row* (1 arm at a time)

60kg - 15 reps

65kg - 12 reps

65kg - 11 reps

65kg - 10 reps

60kg - 12 reps

*Hyper Extensions*

B/W x 4 - failure

---------------------------

Just used machines today and focused on super strict form and getting a good squeeze. Really getting the mind/muscle connection going!

Loving the pullover machine. Can feel my back getting slight doms already!

Fvcking hypers completely numbed my back and was struggling to walk lol.

In and out in 40mins.

---------------------------

Put my order in with my source for my next cycle too, pics next week

Had some good news too. Checked my bank online and it would seem that i had made the final payment on a loan last month and i didn't realise so i'm now gonna be almost £300 richer every month!!!

Might not seem a lot to some but when just your mortgage alone is £1300 per month, every little helps lol.


----------



## Sharpy76

Oh and..........

*HAPPY DAMN FRIDAY MY HOMIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## husky

morning people -last of my night shifts finished thank feck- gym was good last night, smashed legs so hard that ended up having to take the lift at work instead of climbing the stairs- already had two lorne and tattie scone doublers for brekkie , bought the mrs some flowers ,and the kids some gingerbread men from the bakers but resisted the chocolate éclairs for myself-relaxing day ahead me thinks, bed time soon for a few hours then i'll hit the garage later tonight.


----------



## JANIKvonD

nice sesh sharpy...u big bastard  extra 300 a month is a decent motor ffs! treat yirself


----------



## JANIKvonD

B4PJS said:


> Morning ya big bunch o faeries. You all think you have what it takes to beat me in these last 3 weeks? Bring it on


lets have yaaaa


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning dream team

Quads and tris this morning. Last weights session before new plan starts

:thumb:

10 min warm up on xt and glute/ham stretches

Front squats

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Struggled with grip today, can't remember how I did it last time lol

Leg press

[email protected]

[email protected]

Leg extn

[email protected]

[email protected]

Dips

[email protected]

[email protected]

Ez bar over head extns

[email protected] on bar

[email protected] on bar

Tri press down

[email protected]

[email protected]

Stretches and done


----------



## Northern Lass

I have forearms lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

YummyMummy said:


> I have forearms lol


sawweeeeeet :thumb:


----------



## onthebuild

Hi guys! I am alive I know you were all so worried!

Few updates:

1) Promotion at work to floor manager

2) still eating well, with the odd cheat thrown in

3) new veins popping up all over, seen a few across triceps today!

4) spent far too much money (will have sex for food/money, any takers... Or givers for that matter :lol: ?)

Everyone one their way to changing from their fat/skinny selves, or we all been slacking?


----------



## Sharpy76

onthebuild said:


> or we all been *slacking*?


Numero uno slacker right here

Congrats on the promotion AND new veins:bounce:


----------



## JANIKvonD

onthebuild said:


> Hi guys! I am alive I know you were all so worried!
> 
> Few updates:
> 
> 1) Promotion at work to floor manager
> 
> 2) still eating well, with the odd cheat thrown in
> 
> 3) new veins popping up all over, seen a few across triceps today!
> 
> 4) spent far too much money (will have sex for food/money, any takers... Or givers for that matter :lol: ?)
> 
> Everyone one their way to changing from their fat/skinny selves, or we all been slacking?


congrats on the promotion :beer:

not missed much mate.....i've got this in the bag.....as if there was any doubt


----------



## onthebuild

JANIKvonD said:


> congrats on the promotion :beer:
> 
> not missed much mate.....i've got this in the bag.....as if there was any doubt





Sharpy76 said:


> Numero uno slacker right here
> 
> Congrats on the promotion AND new veins:bounce:


Thought I could count on you two lazy fvckers to not be doing any work today :whistling:

Money is still sh1t but now I get to deal with angry cvnts who are kicking off and want to speak to a manager. Its all fun and games :lol:

What week are we in of this?


----------



## JANIKvonD

onthebuild said:


> Thought I could count on you two lazy fvckers to not be doing any work today :whistling:
> 
> Money is still sh1t but now I get to deal with angry cvnts who are kicking off and want to speak to a manager. Its all fun and games :lol:
> 
> What week are we in of this?


im hard at poking my erse ill have u know 

3 weeks left from monday mg:


----------



## onthebuild

JANIKvonD said:


> im hard at poking my erse ill have u know
> 
> 3 weeks left from monday mg:


Fvcking hell I best pull my finger out I'm running low on protein and meat!


----------



## Sharpy76

Jumped on bike at 6am this morning but fvck me, was it a struggle.

Just couldn't get in the zone whatsoever today and was constantly clock watching. I did 40mins but i'll have tomorrow off because i think thats my bodies way of saying i'm due a rest from cardio!

Anyway's

*Biceps*

*Straight Barbell Curls* *super strict again.

20kg x 10 x 2

35kg - 12 reps

35kg - 11 reps

35kg - 10 reps

35kg - 8 reps

*Hammer Curls * *5 reps then change arm, 5 reps then change arm etc etc

17.5kg - 14 reps

17.5kg - 11 reps

15kg - 11 reps

15kg - 11 reps

*Concentration Curls* *drop sets

12.5kg - 10 reps > 7.5kg - 7 reps

12.5kg - 9 reps > 7.5kg - 6 reps

Done, 25/30mins in and out!

--------------------------------------

Biceps were suitably pumped, took some pics in the gym bog. Entered them into Solidcecils arm comp



But whatever you do guys, don't mention the pics to @Chelsea, he's slowly coming to terms that my arms are bigger than his. I think i might have to wrap him up in my HUGE arms and hug it out with him and tell him everything will be fine. It can't be easy knowing that knowing even though he's 2st heavier than me and yet his arms are smaller, poor poor lad......

:lol:

Also got a cheeky bogof code and got some Dymatize, not the iso-100 but still should be nice!!! 2 tubs for £49.99, BARGAIN!!!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Sharpy76 said:


> Jumped on bike at 6am this morning but fvck me, was it a struggle.
> 
> Just couldn't get in the zone whatsoever today and was constantly clock watching. I did 40mins but i'll have tomorrow off because i think thats my bodies way of saying i'm due a rest from cardio!
> 
> Anyway's
> 
> *Biceps*
> 
> *Straight Barbell Curls* *super strict again.
> 
> 20kg x 10 x 2
> 
> 35kg - 12 reps
> 
> 35kg - 11 reps
> 
> 35kg - 10 reps
> 
> 35kg - 8 reps
> 
> *Hammer Curls * *5 reps then change arm, 5 reps then change arm etc etc
> 
> 17.5kg - 14 reps
> 
> 17.5kg - 11 reps
> 
> 15kg - 11 reps
> 
> 15kg - 11 reps
> 
> *Concentration Curls* *drop sets
> 
> 12.5kg - 10 reps > 7.5kg - 7 reps
> 
> 12.5kg - 9 reps > 7.5kg - 6 reps
> 
> Done, 25/30mins in and out!
> 
> --------------------------------------
> 
> Biceps were suitably pumped, took some pics in the gym bog. Entered them into Solidcecils arm comp
> 
> View attachment 131797
> View attachment 131798
> View attachment 131799
> View attachment 131800
> View attachment 131801
> 
> 
> But whatever you do guys, don't mention the pics to @Chelsea, he's slowly coming to terms that my arms are bigger than his. I think i might have to wrap him up in my HUGE arms and hug it out with him and tell him everything will be fine. It can't be easy knowing that knowing even though he's 2st heavier than me and yet his arms are smaller, poor poor lad......
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Also got a cheeky bogof code and got some Dymatize, not the iso-100 but still should be nice!!! 2 tubs for £49.99, BARGAIN!!!
> 
> View attachment 131802


arms are looking FREAKY BIG!! brilliant. & no wonder that fat bastard @Chelsea is 2 stone heavier!..look at the state of um


----------



## Northern Lass

Sharpy76 said:


> Jumped on bike at 6am this morning but fvck me, was it a struggle.
> 
> Just couldn't get in the zone whatsoever today and was constantly clock watching. I did 40mins but i'll have tomorrow off because i think thats my bodies way of saying i'm due a rest from cardio!
> 
> Anyway's
> 
> *Biceps*
> 
> *Straight Barbell Curls* *super strict again.
> 
> 20kg x 10 x 2
> 
> 35kg - 12 reps
> 
> 35kg - 11 reps
> 
> 35kg - 10 reps
> 
> 35kg - 8 reps
> 
> *Hammer Curls * *5 reps then change arm, 5 reps then change arm etc etc
> 
> 17.5kg - 14 reps
> 
> 17.5kg - 11 reps
> 
> 15kg - 11 reps
> 
> 15kg - 11 reps
> 
> *Concentration Curls* *drop sets
> 
> 12.5kg - 10 reps > 7.5kg - 7 reps
> 
> 12.5kg - 9 reps > 7.5kg - 6 reps
> 
> Done, 25/30mins in and out!
> 
> --------------------------------------
> 
> Biceps were suitably pumped, took some pics in the gym bog. Entered them into Solidcecils arm comp
> 
> View attachment 131797
> View attachment 131798
> View attachment 131799
> View attachment 131800
> View attachment 131801
> 
> 
> But whatever you do guys, don't mention the pics to @Chelsea, he's slowly coming to terms that my arms are bigger than his. I think i might have to wrap him up in my HUGE arms and hug it out with him and tell him everything will be fine. It can't be easy knowing that knowing even though he's 2st heavier than me and yet his arms are smaller, poor poor lad......
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Also got a cheeky bogof code and got some Dymatize, not the iso-100 but still should be nice!!! 2 tubs for £49.99, BARGAIN!!!
> 
> View attachment 131802


Dude you've got gaiiiiinnnss! ! :lol:

Your arms are awesome , when are you going to compete! !??


----------



## nickynoo

Good luck pEople gona bee watching this very closely you all look good but carnt wait to see your results.. I would of liked to of got involved but to late but I will be there for the next 1.. Good luck again to all you body worriors


----------



## husky

Sharpy76 said:


> Jumped on bike at 6am this morning but fvck me, was it a struggle.
> 
> --------------------------------------
> 
> Biceps were suitably pumped, took some pics in the gym bog. Entered them into Solidcecils arm comp
> 
> View attachment 131797
> View attachment 131798
> View attachment 131799
> View attachment 131800
> View attachment 131801
> 
> 
> But whatever you do guys, don't mention the pics to @Chelsea, he's slowly coming to terms that my arms are bigger than his. I think i might have to wrap him up in my HUGE arms and hug it out with him and tell him everything will be fine. It can't be easy knowing that knowing even though he's 2st heavier than me and yet his arms are smaller, poor poor lad......
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Also got a cheeky bogof code and got some Dymatize, not the iso-100 but still should be nice!!! 2 tubs for £49.99, BARGAIN!!!
> 
> View attachment 131802


fecking awesome mate


----------



## Keeks

Sharpy76 said:


> Jumped on bike at 6am this morning but fvck me, was it a struggle.
> 
> Just couldn't get in the zone whatsoever today and was constantly clock watching. I did 40mins but i'll have tomorrow off because i think thats my bodies way of saying i'm due a rest from cardio!
> 
> Anyway's
> 
> *Biceps*
> 
> *Straight Barbell Curls* *super strict again.
> 
> 20kg x 10 x 2
> 
> 35kg - 12 reps
> 
> 35kg - 11 reps
> 
> 35kg - 10 reps
> 
> 35kg - 8 reps
> 
> *Hammer Curls * *5 reps then change arm, 5 reps then change arm etc etc
> 
> 17.5kg - 14 reps
> 
> 17.5kg - 11 reps
> 
> 15kg - 11 reps
> 
> 15kg - 11 reps
> 
> *Concentration Curls* *drop sets
> 
> 12.5kg - 10 reps > 7.5kg - 7 reps
> 
> 12.5kg - 9 reps > 7.5kg - 6 reps
> 
> Done, 25/30mins in and out!
> 
> --------------------------------------
> 
> Biceps were suitably pumped, took some pics in the gym bog. Entered them into Solidcecils arm comp
> 
> View attachment 131797
> View attachment 131798
> View attachment 131799
> View attachment 131800
> View attachment 131801
> 
> 
> But whatever you do guys, don't mention the pics to @Chelsea, he's slowly coming to terms that my arms are bigger than his. I think i might have to wrap him up in my HUGE arms and hug it out with him and tell him everything will be fine. It can't be easy knowing that knowing even though he's 2st heavier than me and yet his arms are smaller, poor poor lad......
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Also got a cheeky bogof code and got some Dymatize, not the iso-100 but still should be nice!!! 2 tubs for £49.99, BARGAIN!!!
> 
> View attachment 131802


Jeez, awesome arms, jeez again!!! Looking fantastic, and will do when your on stage tanned up! :thumb:


----------



## Sharpy76

Keeks said:


> Jeez, awesome arms, jeez again!!! Looking fantastic, and will do when your on stage tanned up! :thumb:


Hahaha but NOOOOOOOOOO

Just couldn't have the discipline to get there tbh mate.

Maybe if i had a PT/coach then possibly......

I take my hat off to all those that do, you're all better men than me


----------



## JANIKvonD

Evening chaps,

Baby back sesh -

Pull-ups-

Bw x 10

+10kg x 10

+15kg x 10 > bw x failure

Bw x failure

Plate shrugs-

5sets x 20ish reps

Supported chest EZ row-

80kg x failure

70kg x failure

60kg x failure

50kg x failure

40kg x failure

40kg x failure

All paused at the top of each rep with a VERY slow neg. FUKED.

DB pullovers-

32.5 kg x 15

40kg x 10

40kg x 10

Straight to cable lateral pushdowns

1lightish set to failure

Hammer rows-

70kg x failure

60 kg x failure

50 kg x failure

Pause at peak contraction & very slow negs.

Hanging leg raises-

4sets to failure

Done. Fuked.


----------



## Keeks

Sharpy76 said:


> Hahaha but NOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> Just couldn't have the discipline to get there tbh mate.
> 
> Maybe if i had a PT/coach then possibly......
> 
> I take my hat off to all those that do, you're all better men than me


Ahh, but with your extra money you could get yourself a prep coach, and then there's no looking back. Once you've got that goal of a competition in sight, you find the discipline and it does come easier, and with a coach ready to kick your ass if you're not doing what you should be, then you stick to the plan even more.


----------



## Sharpy76

Keeks said:


> Ahh, but with your extra money you could get yourself a prep coach, and then there's no looking back. Once you've got that goal of a competition in sight, you find the discipline and it does come easier, and with a coach ready to kick your ass if you're not doing what you should be, then you stick to the plan even more.


You're right and talk a lot of sense but i'm happy at the mo and enjoying my hobby. I not ready to get too serious and possibly take the enjoyment away.

Funnily enough, my missus is always saying i should compete, think she'd regret saying that after a short while in prep mode lol

But yeah, with the extra cash i could easily hire help from a coach, worth thinking about...............maybe...................


----------



## Keeks

Sharpy76 said:


> You're right and talk a lot of sense but i'm happy at the mo and enjoying my hobby. I not ready to get too serious and possibly take the enjoyment away.
> 
> Funnily enough, my missus is always saying i should compete, think she'd regret saying that after a short while in prep mode lol
> 
> But yeah, with the extra cash i could easily hire help from a coach, worth thinking about...............maybe...................


I can totally understand that, and wanting to enjoy it and it not be a chore. It's always an option to think about though.

I think it's also something that you really need to want to do 1000%, as a lot of it is the mental side of things, so like you said, just do what your doing and enjoy it, after all, that's a big part of training.

Lol, yeah she might change her mind ever so slightly if you did compete, it's very hard in that way, but worth it in the end.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Morning ya bunch o slavering erse holes  .....i slept all night!!!! Wooooo! Still feel knackered tho.

Mrs bought be a massive bag of giant buttons & a big bag of pickled onion + can of fat dr pepper.....didn't touch any of it! Not liking this change 1 bit...but only 3 weeks to go eh 

Gonna lower my tren to .75ml eod (225mg ew) should be plenty I think.

Not got a set food plan for today but it'll be a high protein day....will try keep shyte to a minimum, but that usually means its gonna go t!ts haha.


----------



## Sharpy76

JANIKvonD said:


> Morning ya bunch o slavering erse holes  .....i slept all night!!!! Wooooo! Still feel knackered tho.
> 
> Mrs bought be a massive bag of giant buttons & a big bag of pickled onion + can of fat dr pepper.....didn't touch any of it! Not liking this change 1 bit...but only 3 weeks to go eh
> 
> Gonna lower my tren to .75ml eod (225mg ew) should be plenty I think.
> 
> Not got a set food plan for today but it'll be a high protein day....will try keep shyte to a minimum, but that usually means its gonna go t!ts haha.


I'm not liking this change either tbh mate.

Cos when you have your epic binges, mine pale in comparison so it's easier for me to justify.

So please go mad today and eat as much sh!t as you can.

Thank you.

:lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> Morning ya bunch o slavering erse holes  .....i slept all night!!!! Wooooo! Still feel knackered tho.
> 
> Mrs bought be a massive bag of giant buttons & a big bag of pickled onion + can of fat dr pepper.....didn't touch any of it! Not liking this change 1 bit...but only 3 weeks to go eh
> 
> Gonna lower my tren to .75ml eod (225mg ew) should be plenty I think.
> 
> Not got a set food plan for today but it'll be a high protein day....will try keep shyte to a minimum, but that usually means its gonna go t!ts haha.


Who are you and what have you done with Jan? Lol

Good work mate, that sort of thing is what's going to make the difference at this stage.

Have a braw weekend ya boaby basher


----------



## JANIKvonD

Sharpy76 said:


> I'm not liking this change either tbh mate.
> 
> Cos when you have your epic binges, mine pale in comparison so it's easier for me to justify.
> 
> So please go mad today and eat as much sh!t as you can.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> :lol:





Ginger Ben said:


> Who are you and what have you done with Jan? Lol
> 
> Good work mate, that sort of thing is what's going to make the difference at this stage.
> 
> Have a braw weekend ya boaby basher


Meal 1...the giant buttons, pickled onion crisps & dr pepper I never ate last night, lmfao! Not bad tho guy..lasted till 7am


----------



## Sharpy76

JANIKvonD said:


> Meal 1...the giant buttons, pickled onion crisps & dr pepper I never ate last night, lmfao! Not bad tho guy..lasted till 7am
> 
> View attachment 131857


I fvcking love you Jan:wub:

Can't even rep you but if i could, i sooooooooo fvcking would:lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> Meal 1...the giant buttons, pickled onion crisps & dr pepper I never ate last night, lmfao! Not bad tho guy..lasted till 7am
> 
> View attachment 131857


Fpmsl! Legend


----------



## Keeks

Copied and pasted from journal......

Super giddy this morning, a couple of lbs off this week, and measurements down, and...................sub 23 inch waist!!!!!!! So happy with this. My coach had said earlier in the week that my waist looked tiny, its small anyway but when she said this it did make me look again, and from this weeks progress pics and measurement, I can really see it now, and it has gone smaller now than it did in my prep from earlier in the year.

So after a very up and down and wonky week with my head, this has really cheered me up, and although I know there is still a lot to do, 8 weeks out, I'm at an ok place I think!

Will try and get some pics up later of mini waist, was going to post full progress pics but think I'll wait for the end of the 10 week challenge, which is on 3 weeks.

Off to the gym shortly, mini legs and mini shoulders, cardio on the Xtrainer and then off to pick up my goodies.

But smiley faces not copied so have put some here for decoration.......  :thumb: :bounce: :bounce: :thumb:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Keeks said:


> Copied and pasted from journal......
> 
> Super giddy this morning, a couple of lbs off this week, and measurements down, and...................sub 23 inch waist!!!!!!! So happy with this. My coach had said earlier in the week that my waist looked tiny, its small anyway but when she said this it did make me look again, and from this weeks progress pics and measurement, I can really see it now, and it has gone smaller now than it did in my prep from earlier in the year.
> 
> So after a very up and down and wonky week with my head, this has really cheered me up, and although I know there is still a lot to do, 8 weeks out, I'm at an ok place I think!
> 
> *Will try and get some pics up later of mini waist*, was going to post full progress pics but think I'll wait for the end of the 10 week challenge, which is on 3 weeks.
> 
> Off to the gym shortly, mini legs and mini shoulders, cardio on the Xtrainer and then off to pick up my goodies.
> 
> But smiley faces not copied so have put some here for decoration.......  :thumb: :bounce: :bounce: :thumb:


we need ass in the shot too....for ass to waist ratio judgment


----------



## JANIKvonD

:lol:



Sharpy76 said:


> I fvcking love you Jan:wub:
> 
> Can't even rep you but if i could, i sooooooooo fvcking would:lol:





Ginger Ben said:


> Fpmsl! Legend


figured...i've started now...so be as well doing this w.e in properly. just bought 10 maple pancakes, 3packs of buiscuits, 3 bags of crisps....this should last until dinner time :lol: also working atm...so fryup & a cream cake is on the cards too.

....tuna & baked spuds dor lunch tho :whistling:


----------



## Keeks

JANIKvonD said:


> we need ass in the shot too....for ass to waist ratio judgment


Now, here is the thing......its like an optical illusion, my waist looks small, therefore making my bum look big. It is big anyway, and Im meant to be going shopping next week and dreading it a bit cos I just cant find many clothes that fit properly. I only wear stretchy or baggy clothes now, its the only stuff that looks ok.

Its official, as a guy said to me on holiday......I have a ghetto booty, and now that nickname has stuck and its what my friends call me. :cursing: :lol:


----------



## Sharpy76

Keeks said:


> Now, here is the thing......its like an optical illusion, my waist looks small, therefore making my bum look big. It is big anyway, and Im meant to be going shopping next week and dreading it a bit cos I just cant find many clothes that fit properly. I only wear stretchy or baggy clothes now, its the only stuff that looks ok.
> 
> Its official, as a guy said to me on holiday......I have a ghetto booty, and now that nickname has stuck and its what my friends call me. :cursing: :lol:


Please, just stop, seriously STOP:lol:

I don't know what's worse, you talking about your a$$ or @JANIKvonD and his pancakes, either way it's WINNER WINNER chicken dinner:lol:


----------



## B4PJS

Morning nobbers!

@Keeks, ghetto booty is good booty. "I like big butts and I cannot Lie"

@JANIKvonD, good cutting diet there I see 

@Sharpy76, you're just a slow fecker :wub:


----------



## Sharpy76

B4PJS said:


> "I like big butts and I cannot Lie"


----------



## Keeks

Sharpy76 said:


> Please, just stop, seriously STOP:lol:
> 
> I don't know what's worse, you talking about your a$$ or @JANIKvonD and his pancakes, either way it's WINNER WINNER chicken dinner:lol:


 :lol: Jan's food talk for sure. :lol:



B4PJS said:


> Morning nobbers!
> 
> @Keeks, ghetto booty is good booty. "I like big butts and I cannot Lie"
> 
> @JANIKvonD, good cutting diet there I see
> 
> @Sharpy76, you're just a slow fecker :wub:


 :lol: Yep, had that one too, a guy at work started singing it as I walked past him, I was mortified!!!! But think its more down to the optical illusion thing!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Sharpy76 said:


>


c'mon to fuk...im baw deep in tren ffs :lol: brb


----------



## JANIKvonD

@Keeks PICS!!!!!! + a video doing this ^


----------



## [email protected]

Fantastic things going on in here guys and girls. Well done so far to you all 

Have a fab weekend transformers! :bounce:


----------



## JANIKvonD

[email protected] said:


> Fantastic things going on in here guys and girls. Well done so far to you all
> 
> Have a fab weekend transformers! :bounce:


u too jo  have a great ane


----------



## B4PJS

#likeapro

So that is 1ml of this coursing through my body 



Went in smooth as fuk, though I did forget to aspirate 

I think I am a big boy now


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Keeks said:


> Now, here is the thing......its like an optical illusion, my waist looks small, therefore making my bum look big. It is big anyway, and Im meant to be going shopping next week and dreading it a bit cos I just cant find many clothes that fit properly. I only wear stretchy or baggy clothes now, its the only stuff that looks ok.
> 
> Its official, as a guy said to me on holiday......I have a ghetto booty, and now that nickname has stuck and its what my friends call me. :cursing: :lol:


Wear leggings and take a pic :thumb:


----------



## Mr_Morocco

B4PJS said:


> #likeapro
> 
> So that is 1ml of this coursing through my body
> 
> View attachment 131867
> 
> 
> Went in smooth as fuk, though I did forget to aspirate
> 
> I think I am a big boy now


What did i miss mg:

Who talked you into going on gear i bet it was that pin cushion r0blet or the dirty ginger roider :no:


----------



## onthebuild

B4PJS said:


> #likeapro
> 
> So that is 1ml of this coursing through my body
> 
> View attachment 131867
> 
> 
> Went in smooth as fuk, though I did forget to aspirate
> 
> I think I am a big boy now


Bit late on in this transformation though mate!

But... Welcome to the dark side young padawan... Let the hate flow through you


----------



## JANIKvonD

B4PJS said:


> #likeapro
> 
> So that is 1ml of this coursing through my body
> 
> View attachment 131867
> 
> 
> Went in smooth as fuk, though I did forget to aspirate
> 
> I think I am a big boy now


yeeeehawwwwww! excellent....its all go now buddy, get the scran down ya & pick some sh!t up


----------



## Mr_Morocco

fish fingers eggs and cheesy beans for brekky i think, and a protein shake to make it healthy pmsl


----------



## Keeks

JANIKvonD said:


> @Keeks PICS!!!!!! + a video doing this ^


 :lol: Nooooo!



Mr_Morocco said:


> Wear leggings and take a pic :thumb:


Always wear leggings on leg days, it's a must. A lot comfier and easier to train in. :thumb:


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Keeks said:


> :lol: Nooooo!
> 
> Always wear leggings on leg days, it's a must. A lot comfier and easier to train in. :thumb:


picsornoleggingsonlegdays


----------



## Keeks

Mr_Morocco said:


> picsornoleggingsonlegdays


Ha ha, will post some later.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Keeks said:


> Ha ha, will post some later.


Thats it i aint leaving the laptop now


----------



## B4PJS

Mr_Morocco said:


> What did i miss mg:
> 
> Who talked you into going on gear i bet it was that pin cushion r0blet or the dirty ginger roider :no:


Been playing on my mind for a long while bud, plus I also have another slightly odd reason for it but not gonna go into details on that one



onthebuild said:


> Bit late on in this transformation though mate!
> 
> But... Welcome to the dark side young padawan... Let the hate flow through you


 :lol: Yeah, it is more the start of a long term thing to be honest 



JANIKvonD said:


> yeeeehawwwwww! excellent....its all go now buddy, get the scran down ya & pick some sh!t up


  Both things are on the list :thumbup1:


----------



## Keeks

Sub 23" :bounce: Not the best pics and it doesnt look as small really but it is. :bounce:


----------



## husky

Keeks said:


> Sub 23" :bounce: Not the best pics and it doesnt look as small really but it is. :bounce:
> 
> View attachment 131882
> View attachment 131884
> View attachment 131885
> View attachment 131886


jeezo - minds working overtime, a jar of nutella and that would be a couple of hours taken care of- Keeks looking outstanding -awesome hoopage


----------



## Keeks

husky said:


> jeezo - minds working overtime, a jar of nutella and that would be a couple of hours taken care of- Keeks looking outstanding -awesome hoopage


 :blush: Thank you. Hate leg/glute days but needs must, and they seem to be working.


----------



## husky

the taper you've got is outstanding, your gonna be in tip top condition for your show i'm in no doubt-love it ,great example of hard work giving the results its due.


----------



## Sharpy76

Keeks said:


> Sub 23" :bounce: Not the best pics and it doesnt look as small really but it is. :bounce:
> 
> View attachment 131882
> View attachment 131884
> View attachment 131885
> View attachment 131886


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Keeks said:


> Sub 23" :bounce: Not the best pics and it doesnt look as small really but it is. :bounce:
> 
> View attachment 131882
> View attachment 131884
> View attachment 131885
> View attachment 131886


 :wub:


----------



## biglbs

Keeks said:


> Sub 23" :bounce: Not the best pics and it doesnt look as small really but it is. :bounce:
> 
> View attachment 131882
> View attachment 131884
> View attachment 131885
> View attachment 131886


Just this:thumb:


----------



## Sharpy76

C & P from journal.....

*Triceps*

*Skull Crushers* *elbow's behind the head rather than straight up

20kg x 3 - 10

30kg - 15 reps

40kg - 11 reps

45kg - 9 reps

45kg - 8 reps

35kg - 10 reps

*Reverse Grip Smith Press*

40kg - 10 reps *just getting a feel for it as it's the first time doing this exercise, pinched it from @Bad Alan's workout!

60kg - 10 reps *still getting a feel for it!

80kg - 11 reps *this weight felt just right for this week!

80kg - 10 reps

80kg - 10 reps

80kg - 9 reps

*Reverse Pulldowns*

70kg - 10 reps

70kg - 10 reps

70kg - 9 reps

------------------------

Another super quick blast, in and out in 30mins!

Really REALLY liked the reverse smith press! Could feel most of the work was being done by my tri's and got an awesome pump. Much better than CGBP imo and will definitely be sticking with this for a few weeks and try to push some heavier weights, brilliant exercise!

Think i might start with it first next week though.

Getting good at this updating lark ain't I?!?!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sharpy76 said:


> C & P from journal.....
> 
> *Triceps*
> 
> *Skull Crushers* *elbow's behind the head rather than straight up
> 
> 20kg x 3 - 10
> 
> 30kg - 15 reps
> 
> 40kg - 11 reps
> 
> 45kg - 9 reps
> 
> 45kg - 8 reps
> 
> 35kg - 10 reps
> 
> *Reverse Grip Smith Press*
> 
> 40kg - 10 reps *just getting a feel for it as it's the first time doing this exercise, pinched it from @Bad Alan's workout!
> 
> 60kg - 10 reps *still getting a feel for it!
> 
> 80kg - 11 reps *this weight felt just right for this week!
> 
> 80kg - 10 reps
> 
> 80kg - 10 reps
> 
> 80kg - 9 reps
> 
> *Reverse Pulldowns*
> 
> 70kg - 10 reps
> 
> 70kg - 10 reps
> 
> 70kg - 9 reps
> 
> ------------------------
> 
> Another super quick blast, in and out in 30mins!
> 
> Really REALLY liked the reverse smith press! Could feel most of the work was being done by my tri's and got an awesome pump. Much better than CGBP imo and will definitely be sticking with this for a few weeks and try to push some heavier weights, brilliant exercise!
> 
> Think i might start with it first next week though.
> 
> Getting good at this updating lark ain't I?!?!


Blimey, not only training but actually writing it up too!

Well I had a massive home made cheese burger and chips for lunch and have half a rossy chicken, spuds and veg for dinner in next hour or so. Will squeeze a shake in first though to be safe 

36 hours to kick off


----------



## Breda

Keeks said:


> Sub 23" :bounce: Not the best pics and it doesnt look as small really but it is. :bounce:
> 
> View attachment 131882
> View attachment 131884
> View attachment 131885
> View attachment 131886


It seems your batty is quite round and pert keeks but I'm not convinced.

Close ups are needed here


----------



## JANIKvonD

Just chilling in my garden that I've spent half the day sorting! Beer in hand... Will phone an Indian soon then head across the road to asda & pick my deserts


----------



## Mr_Morocco

JANIKvonD said:


> Just chilling in my garden that I've spent half the day sorting! Beer in hand... Will phone an Indian soon then head across the road to asda & pick my deserts


so far i've had fish fingers,waffles,cheesy beans and eggs..meat feast pizza and got lamb chops for dinner, had a snickers inbetween


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Breda said:


> It seems your batty is quite round and pert keeks but I'm not convinced.
> 
> Close ups are needed here


Defo need a closeup

@Keeks feel free to PM me a closeup and i shall describe it to the others if your too shy to post it here


----------



## JANIKvonD

Mr_Morocco said:


> so far i've had fish fingers,waffles,cheesy beans and eggs..meat feast pizza and got lamb chops for dinner, had a snickers inbetween


Canna mind everything I've ate...but the only proper meal has been a fryup lol. Rest has been shyte


----------



## onthebuild

How's about this for a transformation? £1 into £56   










I've got this competition nailed :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Ahh guys :blush: thank you, but you're not getting any close up pics, lol. I've looked in the mirror enough and had a good feel of ghetto booty, and happy that it's developing in the right way. So will continue to squat till I drop.


----------



## Keeks

Mikey81 said:


> Your waist is tiny. You look great


Thank you.


----------



## [email protected]

@Keeks I had a 23" waist...........when I was 16 :lol:

Looking fab hon


----------



## Keeks

Hamster said:


> Looking good keeks. :thumbup1:
> 
> Pictures that good you will be attracting stalkers


Thank you. 

Lol, they wouldnt stalk me for long, I would drive them away with my quark talk! 



[email protected] said:


> @Keeks I had a 23" waist...........when I was 16 :lol:
> 
> Looking fab hon


Lol, cheers hun!


----------



## Keeks

Its fab isn't it, and makes great cheesecakes! :thumb:


----------



## Sharpy76

C & P from journal...

No gym today, just 1hr 10mins fasted cardio on my bike.

Had a cracking night with the family yesterday, 3 large dominos, 4 tubs of ben and jerrys, a few big bags of sweeties (m&m's, minstrels, caramel bites, wispa bites, randoms, haribos!!) and watched Wreck It Ralph!!

All that was missing was some popcorn but hey ho, we still stuffed our faces!!


----------



## Keeks

Sharpy76 said:


> C & P from journal...
> 
> No gym today, just 1hr 10mins fasted cardio on my bike.
> 
> Had a cracking night with the family yesterday, *3 large dominos*, 4 tubs of ben and jerrys, a few big bags of sweeties (m&m's, minstrels, caramel bites, wispa bites, randoms, haribos!!) and watched Wreck It Ralph!!
> 
> All that was missing was some popcorn but hey ho, we still stuffed our faces!!


 :ban:


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Keeks said:


> :ban:


why..thats proper food


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sharpy76 said:


> C & P from journal...
> 
> No gym today, just 1hr 10mins fasted cardio on my bike.
> 
> Had a cracking night with the family yesterday, 3 large dominos, 4 tubs of ben and jerrys, a few big bags of sweeties (m&m's, minstrels, caramel bites, wispa bites, randoms, haribos!!) and watched Wreck It Ralph!!
> 
> All that was missing was some popcorn but hey ho, we still stuffed our faces!!


Feel less bad about my one magnum now lol

Good effort mate!


----------



## Sharpy76

Ended up going out for a carvery, i opted for a large one of course



It was fooking massive, the Yorkie took up half the plate but i ate the lot! Did leave the skin though:lol:



I was well bloated, well.....sort of:devil2:



The family just looked at me in amazement at how quick i put the food away, i actually amaze myself sometimes:lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Haha good lad! I eat quick as fuk too...struggle on large portions if I take my time


----------



## JANIKvonD

Hope everyone's having a good 1!

Did a wee shoulder n arm blast today-

Seated DB press-

15s x 15

20kg x 12

25kg x 12

30kg x 12

35kg x 15 > 10kg x failure

DB curls-

17.5s x 12

20kg x 10

25kg x 8

20kg x failure

Face pulls-

46kg x 15

52kg x 15

60kg x 10

67kg x 8

Cable pushdowns- (Vbar)

3/4 stack x 20

Stack x 15

Stack x 12

3/4 x failure

Plate raises-

2 sets x failure

Rope curls-

3sets 3/4 stack x failure

DB side laterals-

2sets x failure

Tri machine pushdowns-

3sets x failure.

Done. Pumped to fuk! Bellys a bit bloated but my arms are getting that veiny/ripply way now...looks pretty good tbh, also got a few veins on my right lats lol


----------



## Keeks

Sharpy76 said:



> Ended up going out for a carvery, i opted for a large one of course
> 
> View attachment 132002
> 
> 
> It was fooking massive, the Yorkie took up half the plate but i ate the lot! Did leave the skin though:lol:
> 
> View attachment 132003
> 
> 
> *I was well bloated, well.....sort of* :devil2:
> 
> View attachment 132004
> View attachment 132005
> 
> 
> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> The family just looked at me in amazement at how quick i put the food away, i actually amaze myself sometimes:lol:


Heck, yeah you look horrifically bloated in them pics :sneaky2:

Now surely I can do this now :ban:


----------



## TELBOR

Evening you lot!!

Missed me 

@Keeks - wow wow wee wahh!!

@Sharpy76 - fat fùck :lol:

@onthebuild - congrats on the promo

@Mr_Morocco - nice breakfast yesterday pmsl

@JANIKvonD - well skinny bro, good work 

@Ginger Ben ....... Still ginger :lol:

@B4PJS - you dirty roiding bàstard :beer:

@YummyMummy - still yummy ?!

@bigmitch69 - probably in bed eating or something you lazy twàt 

@husky - shaved that rug off yet PMSL :lol:

@C.Hill - you forgot about this you southern fairy :lol:

@everyoneelse - STAY CLASSY :beer:

That is all


----------



## Keeks

@R0BLET Welcome back, hope you've had a nice weekend and hope you haven't been in your journal. :wacko: You really shouldnt leave it unattended. :nono:


----------



## husky

Sharpy - your a freak mate awesome munch:thumb:

Roblet- been toying with a hair removal cream instead of the razor but still undecided- wife suggested waxing but she got reminded of 40 year old virgin scene and told to feck off


----------



## bigmitch69

R0BLET said:


> Evening you lot!!
> 
> Missed me
> 
> @Keeks - wow wow wee wahh!!
> 
> @Sharpy76 - fat fùck :lol:
> 
> @onthebuild - congrats on the promo
> 
> @Mr_Morocco - nice breakfast yesterday pmsl
> 
> @JANIKvonD - well skinny bro, good work
> 
> @Ginger Ben ....... Still ginger :lol:
> 
> @B4PJS - you dirty roiding bàstard :beer:
> 
> @YummyMummy - still yummy ?!
> 
> @bigmitch69 - probably in bed eating or something you lazy twàt
> 
> @husky - shaved that rug off yet PMSL :lol:
> 
> @C.Hill - you forgot about this you southern fairy :lol:
> 
> @everyoneelse - STAY CLASSY :beer:
> 
> That is all


Hungover on the sofa waiting for a curry to be delivered


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> @R0BLET Welcome back, hope you've had a nice weekend and hope you haven't been in your journal. :wacko: You really shouldnt leave it unattended. :nono:


Why thank you 

Lol. Was a funny read


----------



## TELBOR

husky said:


> Sharpy - your a freak mate awesome munch:thumb:
> 
> Roblet- been toying with a hair removal cream instead of the razor but still undecided- wife suggested waxing but she got reminded of 40 year old virgin scene and told to feck off


Clippers then Bic it


----------



## TELBOR

bigmitch69 said:


> Hungover on the sofa waiting for a curry to be delivered


Wasn't far off was I :lol:


----------



## Mr_Morocco

R0BLET said:


> Evening you lot!!
> 
> Missed me
> 
> @Keeks - wow wow wee wahh!!
> 
> @Sharpy76 - fat fùck :lol:
> 
> @onthebuild - congrats on the promo
> 
> @Mr_Morocco - nice breakfast yesterday pmsl
> 
> @JANIKvonD - well skinny bro, good work
> 
> @Ginger Ben ....... Still ginger :lol:
> 
> @B4PJS - you dirty roiding bàstard :beer:
> 
> @YummyMummy - still yummy ?!
> 
> @bigmitch69 - probably in bed eating or something you lazy twàt
> 
> @husky - shaved that rug off yet PMSL :lol:
> 
> @C.Hill - you forgot about this you southern fairy :lol:
> 
> @everyoneelse - STAY CLASSY :beer:
> 
> That is all


Gay.


----------



## Northern Lass

I'm still here just on my hols still sticking to diet and training


----------



## B4PJS

Mr_Morocco said:


> What did i miss mg:
> 
> Who talked you into going on gear i bet it was that pin cushion r0blet or the dirty ginger roider :no:





onthebuild said:


> Bit late on in this transformation though mate!
> 
> But... Welcome to the dark side young padawan... Let the hate flow through you





R0BLET said:


> Evening you lot!!
> 
> Missed me
> 
> @Keeks - wow wow wee wahh!!
> 
> @Sharpy76 - fat fùck :lol:
> 
> @onthebuild - congrats on the promo
> 
> @Mr_Morocco - nice breakfast yesterday pmsl
> 
> @JANIKvonD - well skinny bro, good work
> 
> @Ginger Ben ....... Still ginger :lol:
> 
> @B4PJS - you dirty roiding bàstard :beer:
> 
> @YummyMummy - still yummy ?!
> 
> @bigmitch69 - probably in bed eating or something you lazy twàt
> 
> @husky - shaved that rug off yet PMSL :lol:
> 
> @C.Hill - you forgot about this you southern fairy :lol:
> 
> @everyoneelse - STAY CLASSY :beer:
> 
> That is all


 

Morning all, how you doing today? 3 weeks left I think, and I am pretty much on target except for the loss of one weeks gains due to the weather affecting appetite. Back up to 61kg on Saturday, so all is good


----------



## B4PJS

Hmm, not sure why the two extra quotes :confused1:


----------



## Sharpy76

I'm thinking it's probably best not to weigh myself at gym this morning:innocent:

:lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning! good w.e by all i hope  i went a bit OTT....decided thats my last cheat binge until the comp is finished (im off for a week after this comp so will be baw deep in cake & pizza anyway  ). had a great sleep last night anyway.

DAMAGE LIMITATION DAY! (fast day pmsl)

so today-

7.30- 2 coffees so far, 3g vitC, multiV etc

1pm- 3g vitC

5.30- 2 scoops J3D

6pm- training legs

7pm-2 nutrition cans...35g pro a can, got some shyte in it.

7.45- 1 whole chicken, 2 jacket spuds, salad, coleslaw.

9pm- 2 tubs quark with banana flavdrops.

no clen/t3 this week....then its ball's out for the last 2 weeks. gonna think about adding cardio this week to compensate.....but we all know that aint gonna happen :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

B4PJS said:


> Morning all, how you doing today? 3 weeks left I think, and I am pretty much on target except for the loss of one weeks gains *due to the weather affecting appetite*. Back up to 61kg on Saturday, so all is good


did u leave all you're meals out in the rain or sumin?


----------



## JANIKvonD

Sharpy76 said:


> I'm thinking it's probably best not to weigh myself at gym this morning:innocent:
> 
> :lol:


haha, i havent weighed myself in 5weeks


----------



## C.Hill

R0BLET said:


> Evening you lot!!
> 
> Missed me
> 
> @Keeks - wow wow wee wahh!!
> 
> @Sharpy76 - fat fùck :lol:
> 
> @onthebuild - congrats on the promo
> 
> @Mr_Morocco - nice breakfast yesterday pmsl
> 
> @JANIKvonD - well skinny bro, good work
> 
> @Ginger Ben ....... Still ginger :lol:
> 
> @B4PJS - you dirty roiding bàstard :beer:
> 
> @YummyMummy - still yummy ?!
> 
> @bigmitch69 - probably in bed eating or something you lazy twàt
> 
> @husky - shaved that rug off yet PMSL :lol:
> 
> @C.Hill - you forgot about this you southern fairy :lol:
> 
> @everyoneelse - STAY CLASSY :beer:
> 
> That is all


Lmao I completely forgot again lol same about judging that other one lmao when do we throw the 10 week pics up then?


----------



## JANIKvonD

C.Hill said:


> Lmao I completely forgot again lol same about judging that other one lmao when do we throw the 10 week pics up then?


need to throw you're week 1 pics up first pmsl.


----------



## husky

morning people- got up early to train as im back shift and she decides to go back to bed an leaves me with the wee man-not to happy on that one- three weeks to go and im going hardcore with the dieting and cardio p1sh- not looking forward to it as i know im gonna feel like $hite necking shakes five times a day, lifting in a wee while then i'm gonna hit the fecking treadmill after work for an hour-gonna be a long day i think but the lights at the end of the tunnel


----------



## C.Hill

JANIKvonD said:


> need to throw you're week 1 pics up first pmsl.


I HAVE!!


----------



## JANIKvonD

C.Hill said:


> I HAVE!!


oh so ya do....missed they 2 front upper body shots


----------



## JANIKvonD

husky said:


> morning people- got up early to train as im back shift and she decides to go back to bed an leaves me with the wee man-not to happy on that one- three weeks to go and im going hardcore with the dieting and cardio p1sh- not looking forward to it as i know im gonna feel like $hite necking shakes five times a day, lifting in a wee while then i'm gonna hit the fecking treadmill after work for an hour-gonna be a long day i think but the lights at the end of the tunnel


how did ya get on with the dnp mate?


----------



## husky

JANIKvonD said:


> how did ya get on with the dnp mate?


had to stop it mate after a few days, weather was killing me and i cant take the heat at the best of times, last time i ran it was during winter and i copped ok but in summer is a no no for me-pity cause the weight dropped off me last time.


----------



## B4PJS

JANIKvonD said:


> did u leave all you're meals out in the rain or sumin?


Bellend!

Nah, when it gets hot it completely fecks me appetite. Why oh why did I choose to bulk during the summer?!


----------



## JANIKvonD

B4PJS said:


> Bellend!
> 
> Nah, when it gets hot it completely fecks me appetite. Why oh why did I choose to bulk during the summer?!


----------



## TELBOR

C.Hill said:


> Current Stats;
> 
> Height: 5' 11"
> 
> Weight: 88kg
> 
> BF: Dunno? 12-14% maybe?
> 
> Age : 25
> 
> Goal;
> 
> Build some muscle, gain some strength.
> 
> Current lifts/targets.
> 
> Squat 180kg, I will be squatting 205kg+.
> 
> Deadlift 230kg no straps/belt, I will be pulling 240kg.
> 
> Milli press, think it was 80kg for a few reps, only started these so would like to putting 100kg+ above my head.
> 
> PEDs/AAS - 750mg test, 1g bold.
> 
> View attachment 125659
> View attachment 125660


Update please Christopher


----------



## C.Hill

R0BLET said:


> Update please Christopher


Erm...currently cruising on 250mg cidos e10d. 3 weeks in.

Weighing 205lbs pretty lean.

Diet is alot simpler with less carbs, especially in morning.

Lifts wise i am now pulling 240kg with no straps or belt pretty easy.

Was squatting 180kg but had to drop them for lighter weights an higher reps, something really twinging in inner left thigh, very painful. Seen better gains since dropping weight aswell.

Strict Milli pressing 80kg for reps easy, haven't had a go in a few weeks so will get 90 up and see how many reps I get.

Personal life is a bit hectic, new baby on the way so organising things round the flat and spending loads of money lol

Starting a 2 nights a week evening course on electrical installations in a few weeks.

Also starting a new job in 2 weeks which will have longer hours but alot more money  gonna be hard heavy work.

All in all pretty cushty but busy. Training has taken a back seat lately but will get more focused as of today. QUAD NIGHT!


----------



## TELBOR

C.Hill said:


> Erm...currently cruising on 250mg cidos e10d. 3 weeks in.
> 
> Weighing 205lbs pretty lean.
> 
> Diet is alot simpler with less carbs, especially in morning.
> 
> Lifts wise i am now pulling 240kg with no straps or belt pretty easy.
> 
> Was squatting 180kg but had to drop them for lighter weights an higher reps, something really twinging in inner left thigh, very painful. Seen better gains since dropping weight aswell.
> 
> Strict Milli pressing 80kg for reps easy, haven't had a go in a few weeks so will get 90 up and see how many reps I get.
> 
> Personal life is a bit hectic, new baby on the way so organising things round the flat and spending loads of money lol
> 
> Starting a 2 nights a week evening course on electrical installations in a few weeks.
> 
> Also starting a new job in 2 weeks which will have longer hours but alot more money  gonna be hard heavy work.
> 
> All in all pretty cushty but busy. Training has taken a back seat lately but will get more focused as of today. QUAD NIGHT!


Good lad, i've been reading your journal ya slag. Very busy with the sparky course coming in too!! Plus new born 

Expensive aren't they lol But the money spent is worth it mate, best start to life and all that 

Anyway, pics please :tongue:


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Good lad, i've been reading your journal ya slag. Very busy with the sparky course coming in too!! Plus new born
> 
> Expensive aren't they lol But the money spent is worth it mate, best start to life and all that
> 
> *Anyway, pics please* :tongue:


& not just of that poofy 6 pac.....some back & cankle action needed


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> & not just of that poofy 6 pac.....some back & cankle action needed


Defo the slacker!!


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Defo the slacker!!


i swear it all i've seen of the cvnt (other than his ring piece)


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> i swear it all i've seen of the cvnt (other than his ring piece)


Yeah come to think of it i've never seen his pins..... bet its another @Sharpy76 

@C.Hill, get those pins up :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Yeah come to think of it i've never seen his pins..... bet its another @Sharpy76
> 
> @C.Hill, get those pins up :lol:


he's got decent lats from the front so guessign his back aint bad


----------



## C.Hill

CNUTS!!! This was last Octobers back pics after my cut!


----------



## C.Hill

Currently eating 250g sirloin with peppers broccoli and green beans!


----------



## JANIKvonD

C.Hill said:


> CNUTS!!! This was last Octobers back pics after my cut!
> 
> View attachment 132072
> View attachment 132073


 :lol: looking good mate, nothing overpowering anything else...great size/condition all over.

legs now


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> :lol: looking good mate, nothing overpowering anything else...great size/condition all over.
> 
> legs now


Year old pic, so in theory he should look bigger and better :beer:


----------



## C.Hill

JANIKvonD said:


> :lol: looking good mate, nothing overpowering anything else...great size/condition all over.
> 
> legs now


Cheers! Haven't taken a back shot in almost a year so looking forward to the difference! See what's going on back there lol

Yep legs will be uploaded tonight you pervy cnut


----------



## TELBOR

C.Hill said:


> Cheers! Haven't taken a back shot in almost a year so looking forward to the difference! See what's going on back there lol
> 
> Yep legs will be uploaded tonight you pervy cnut


All 3 legs.....?

:lol:


----------



## C.Hill

R0BLET said:


> Year old pic, so in theory he should look bigger and better :beer:


I do! 



R0BLET said:


> All 3 legs.....?
> 
> :lol:


Don't wanna embarrass you all mate. Would Make you feel ashamed


----------



## TELBOR

C.Hill said:


> I do!
> 
> Don't wanna embarrass you all mate. Would Make you feel ashamed


Don't worry mate, your skinny legs will out balance your massive penis :whistling:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> All 3 legs.....?
> 
> :lol:


That's the rules in here


----------



## C.Hill

R0BLET said:


> Don't worry mate, your skinny legs will out balance your massive penis :whistling:


I'm not lowering myself to your level. Way too many faults to pick up on  too easy


----------



## TELBOR

C.Hill said:


> I'm not lowering myself to your level. Way too many faults to pick up on  too easy


I'm just one big fault mate PMSL


----------



## JANIKvonD

C.Hill said:


> Cheers! Haven't taken a back shot in almost a year so looking forward to the difference! See what's going on back there lol
> 
> *Yep legs will be uploaded tonight you pervy* cnut


ill not hold my breath


----------



## onthebuild

33 inches of cheat meal heaven... No leftovers


----------



## Sharpy76

6:30am Fasted cardio on bike - 60mins

*Chest* *all exercises slow and super strict with a good squeeze/contraction

Warm Up - 100 press ups

*Incline DB Press*

45kg - 12 reps

45kg - 11 reps

45kg - 9 reps

45kg - 8 reps

*Hammer Strength Iso Press*

50kg - 7 reps

40kg - 9 reps

40kg - 7 reps

35kg - 9 reps

*Hammer Strength Decline Iso Press*

60kg - 9 reps

60kg - 7 reps

55kg - 10 reps

55kg - 8 reps

50kg - 9 reps

*Parallel Bar Dips *

B/W - 17 reps

B/W - 15 reps

B/W - 14 reps

B/W - 14 reps

--------------------------

Really preferring the lighter weights and focusing on getting a good squeeze and having proper control over the weight and movement.

Far too many times in the past i've felt like i'm just throwing the weight up with no real control, not anymore though!!!

Went for 9mins on the electric beach and took a cheeky pic, holding water after the weekend (AGAIN LOL!) but hey ho, i can't help myself!!



Got a lovely pic yesterday of my princess and my 4yr old too. (10yr old was being anti social playing his xbox!)



She's growing up so quick and makes me feel very old!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sharpy76 said:


> 6:30am Fasted cardio on bike - 60mins
> 
> *Chest* *all exercises slow and super strict with a good squeeze/contraction
> 
> Warm Up - 100 press ups
> 
> *Incline DB Press*
> 
> 45kg - 12 reps
> 
> 45kg - 11 reps
> 
> 45kg - 9 reps
> 
> 45kg - 8 reps
> 
> *Hammer Strength Iso Press*
> 
> 50kg - 7 reps
> 
> 40kg - 9 reps
> 
> 40kg - 7 reps
> 
> 35kg - 9 reps
> 
> *Hammer Strength Decline Iso Press*
> 
> 60kg - 9 reps
> 
> 60kg - 7 reps
> 
> 55kg - 10 reps
> 
> 55kg - 8 reps
> 
> 50kg - 9 reps
> 
> *Parallel Bar Dips *
> 
> B/W - 17 reps
> 
> B/W - 15 reps
> 
> B/W - 14 reps
> 
> B/W - 14 reps
> 
> --------------------------
> 
> Really preferring the lighter weights and focusing on getting a good squeeze and having proper control over the weight and movement.
> 
> Far too many times in the past i've felt like i'm just throwing the weight up with no real control, not anymore though!!!
> 
> Went for 9mins on the electric beach and took a cheeky pic, *holding water after the weekend* (AGAIN LOL!) but hey ho, i can't help myself!!
> 
> View attachment 132117
> 
> 
> Got a lovely pic yesterday of my princess and my 4yr old too. (10yr old was being anti social playing his xbox!)
> 
> View attachment 132118
> 
> 
> She's growing up so quick and makes me feel very old!


Whatever! Look very well mate (AS ALWAYS!) :lol:


----------



## C.Hill

Sharpy76 said:


> 6:30am Fasted cardio on bike - 60mins
> 
> *Chest* *all exercises slow and super strict with a good squeeze/contraction
> 
> Warm Up - 100 press ups
> 
> *Incline DB Press*
> 
> 45kg - 12 reps
> 
> 45kg - 11 reps
> 
> 45kg - 9 reps
> 
> 45kg - 8 reps
> 
> *Hammer Strength Iso Press*
> 
> 50kg - 7 reps
> 
> 40kg - 9 reps
> 
> 40kg - 7 reps
> 
> 35kg - 9 reps
> 
> *Hammer Strength Decline Iso Press*
> 
> 60kg - 9 reps
> 
> 60kg - 7 reps
> 
> 55kg - 10 reps
> 
> 55kg - 8 reps
> 
> 50kg - 9 reps
> 
> *Parallel Bar Dips *
> 
> B/W - 17 reps
> 
> B/W - 15 reps
> 
> B/W - 14 reps
> 
> B/W - 14 reps
> 
> --------------------------
> 
> Really preferring the lighter weights and focusing on getting a good squeeze and having proper control over the weight and movement.
> 
> Far too many times in the past i've felt like i'm just throwing the weight up with no real control, not anymore though!!!
> 
> Went for 9mins on the electric beach and took a cheeky pic, holding water after the weekend (AGAIN LOL!) but hey ho, i can't help myself!!
> 
> View attachment 132117
> 
> 
> Got a lovely pic yesterday of my princess and my 4yr old too. (10yr old was being anti social playing his xbox!)
> 
> View attachment 132118
> 
> 
> She's growing up so quick and makes me feel very old!


Holding water you cnut lol fishing for compliments more like! Looking a beast mate!! Your daughters beautiful too mate, your gonna have a lot of lads to scare off haha


----------



## Breda

onthebuild said:


> 33 inches of cheat meal heaven... No leftovers


I see no hot cookie dough so I'm a little disappointed good effort none the less


----------



## JANIKvonD

Sharpy76 said:


> 6:30am Fasted cardio on bike - 60mins
> 
> *Chest* *all exercises slow and super strict with a good squeeze/contraction
> 
> Warm Up - 100 press ups
> 
> *Incline DB Press*
> 
> 45kg - 12 reps
> 
> 45kg - 11 reps
> 
> 45kg - 9 reps
> 
> 45kg - 8 reps
> 
> *Hammer Strength Iso Press*
> 
> 50kg - 7 reps
> 
> 40kg - 9 reps
> 
> 40kg - 7 reps
> 
> 35kg - 9 reps
> 
> *Hammer Strength Decline Iso Press*
> 
> 60kg - 9 reps
> 
> 60kg - 7 reps
> 
> 55kg - 10 reps
> 
> 55kg - 8 reps
> 
> 50kg - 9 reps
> 
> *Parallel Bar Dips *
> 
> B/W - 17 reps
> 
> B/W - 15 reps
> 
> B/W - 14 reps
> 
> B/W - 14 reps
> 
> --------------------------
> 
> Really preferring the lighter weights and focusing on getting a good squeeze and having proper control over the weight and movement.
> 
> Far too many times in the past i've felt like i'm just throwing the weight up with no real control, not anymore though!!!
> 
> Went for 9mins on the electric beach and took a cheeky pic, holding water after the weekend (AGAIN LOL!) but hey ho, i can't help myself!!
> 
> View attachment 132117
> 
> 
> Got a lovely pic yesterday of my princess and my 4yr old too. (10yr old was being anti social playing his xbox!)
> 
> View attachment 132118
> 
> 
> She's growing up so quick and makes me feel very old!


agree mate.... u are lookin pretty shyte tbh. daughers a cracker.....grow up quick as fuk!


----------



## Breda

Sharpy76 said:


> 6:30am Fasted cardio on bike - 60mins
> 
> *Chest* *all exercises slow and super strict with a good squeeze/contraction
> 
> Warm Up - 100 press ups
> 
> *Incline DB Press*
> 
> 45kg - 12 reps
> 
> 45kg - 11 reps
> 
> 45kg - 9 reps
> 
> 45kg - 8 reps
> 
> *Hammer Strength Iso Press*
> 
> 50kg - 7 reps
> 
> 40kg - 9 reps
> 
> 40kg - 7 reps
> 
> 35kg - 9 reps
> 
> *Hammer Strength Decline Iso Press*
> 
> 60kg - 9 reps
> 
> 60kg - 7 reps
> 
> 55kg - 10 reps
> 
> 55kg - 8 reps
> 
> 50kg - 9 reps
> 
> *Parallel Bar Dips *
> 
> B/W - 17 reps
> 
> B/W - 15 reps
> 
> B/W - 14 reps
> 
> B/W - 14 reps
> 
> --------------------------
> 
> Really preferring the lighter weights and focusing on getting a good squeeze and having proper control over the weight and movement.
> 
> Far too many times in the past i've felt like i'm just throwing the weight up with no real control, not anymore though!!!
> 
> Went for 9mins on the electric beach and took a cheeky pic, holding water after the weekend (AGAIN LOL!) but hey ho, i can't help myself!!
> 
> View attachment 132117
> 
> 
> Got a lovely pic yesterday of my princess and my 4yr old too. (10yr old was being anti social playing his xbox!)
> 
> View attachment 132118
> 
> 
> She's growing up so quick and makes me feel very old!


Must admit you're in great shape.

I know there was a chick in that post somewhere but I got side tracked lookin at you, I even zoomed in on you ffs didnt even click on her pic... no fukin ****

Edit: I see the chick is your daughter no disrespect intended I thought ut was your wife... do you have any pics of her?


----------



## JANIKvonD

Breda said:


> Must admit you're in great shape.
> 
> I know there was a chick in that post somewhere but I got side tracked lookin at you, I even zoomed in on you ffs didnt even click on her pic... no fukin ****
> 
> Edit: I see the chick is your daughter no disrespect intended I thought ut was your wife... do you have any pics of her?


LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! fuk sake


----------



## Breda

JANIKvonD said:


> LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! fuk sake


What Janik?


----------



## JANIKvonD

Breda said:


> What Janik?


there only 1 janik.

burst out laughing at that foot im mouth moment there :lol: PROPER let loose in the middle o work :lol:


----------



## Breda

JANIKvonD said:


> there only 1 janik.
> 
> burst out laughing at that foot im mouth moment there :lol: PROPER let loose in the middle o work :lol:


Haha

Mate I honestly thought his daughter was his Mrs at 1st glance and his son was his daughter lol

Sorry sharpy


----------



## Sharpy76

Breda said:


> Must admit you're in great shape.
> 
> I know there was a chick in that post somewhere but I got side tracked lookin at you, I even zoomed in on you ffs didnt even click on her pic... no fukin ****
> 
> Edit: I see the chick is your daughter no disrespect intended I thought ut was your wife... do you have any pics of her?


 :lol: :lol:

Honest mistake mate, don't sweat it!

Pics of wife? Sure why not, heres her best angle:devil2: (she'll fvcking kill me lol)


----------



## JANIKvonD

Sharpy76 said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> Honest mistake mate, don't sweat it!
> 
> Pics of wife? Sure why not, heres her best angle:devil2: (she'll fvcking kill me lol)
> 
> View attachment 132135
> View attachment 132136


reps................& saved


----------



## Breda

Sharpy76 said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> Honest mistake mate, don't sweat it!
> 
> Pics of wife? Sure why not, heres her best angle:devil2: (she'll fvcking kill me lol)
> 
> View attachment 132135
> View attachment 132136


Oh ffs sharpy man your kitchen looks the biz and your wife looks pretty fukin sexy

Cnut


----------



## Sharpy76

JANIKvonD said:


> reps................& saved


 :lol:

Nothing too revealing, just piece of a$$, you crack on sir:lol:


----------



## billly9

This thread just got more interesting... :whistling:

*EDIT*: Sharpy you're looking in top nick fella!


----------



## Breda

Sharpy76 said:


> :lol:
> 
> Nothing too revealing, just piece of a$$, you crack on sir:lol:


She has a crackin batty


----------



## Sharpy76

Breda said:


> She has a crackin batty


Too late to back track now mate, you was more interested in my fitted kitchen:lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

billly9 said:


> This thread just got more interesting... :whistling:


it is hillarious how many randoms flock in when theres a bit of skirt been posted or one of the females updates with progress pics.

bunch o pervy slavering cvnts. ........welcome in mate


----------



## JANIKvonD

Breda said:


> *Oh ffs sharpy man your kitchen looks the biz *and your wife looks pretty fukin sexy
> 
> Cnut


where'd u see a a kitchen?


----------



## Breda

Sharpy76 said:


> Too late to back track now mate, you was more interested in my fitted kitchen:lol:


The black tiling against the pine (is it pine?) Is simply exquisite then the silver accents and appliances to finish it off means your Mrs' peach of a backside is insignificant in comparison


----------



## Breda

JANIKvonD said:


> where'd u see a a kitchen?


Its in the first pic mate if you look past the ass you will see how magnificent it is


----------



## Sharpy76

Breda said:


> The black tiling against the pine (is it pine?) Is simply exquisite then the silver accents and appliances to finish it off means your Mrs' peach of a backside is insignificant in comparison


 :lol:

Thanks, but it's oak


----------



## billly9

JANIKvonD said:


> it is hillarious how many randoms flock in when theres a bit of skirt been posted or one of the females updates with progress pics.
> 
> bunch o pervy slavering cvnts. ........welcome in mate


Haha what can I say? I'm a man after all! 

I have been following all the progress though, I just don't post much. I'm one of the lurkers! :thumb:


----------



## Breda

Sharpy76 said:


> :lol:
> 
> Thanks, but it's oak


None the less the grainin and colur is splendid you should be proud mate


----------



## TELBOR

Sharpy76 said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> Honest mistake mate, don't sweat it!
> 
> Pics of wife? Sure why not, heres her best angle:devil2: (she'll fvcking kill me lol)
> 
> View attachment 132135
> View attachment 132136


Yes I zoomed in


----------



## Breda

billly9 said:


> Haha what can I say? I'm a man after all!
> 
> I have been following all the progress though, I just don't post much. I'm one of the lurkers! :thumb:


Saw the progress pics and thought fuk it I'll say nuthin saw the ass and you thought fuk it something needs to be said

Brilliant


----------



## TELBOR

Breda said:


> Saw the progress pics and thought fuk it I'll say nuthin saw the ass and you thought fuk it something needs to be said
> 
> Brilliant


We've all been there


----------



## billly9

Breda said:


> Saw the progress pics and thought fuk it I'll say nuthin saw the ass and you thought fuk it something needs to be said
> 
> Brilliant


Haha!! It's like you know me


----------



## billly9

Breda said:


> Saw the progress pics and thought fuk it I'll say nuthin saw the ass and you thought fuk it something needs to be said
> 
> Brilliant


Oh and I said Sharpy looked in top nick! Surely that counts? :tongue:


----------



## onthebuild

Sweating is getting unreal ATM!


----------



## JANIKvonD

So tonight..

5.30- 1.5ml test / 1.2ml tren (450/120)

5.45- 2 slice on tiger bread, can of tuna mayo.

6.15- trained legs n abs

7pm- 2 protein flapjacks

7.45- 3/4 of a whole chicken, 1 large jacket spud, coleslaw, 2 boiled eggs.

Legs was a quick but very intense-

Machine press-

110kg x 20

130kg x 20

150kg x 20

180kg (stack) x 25 > 90kg x failure

180kg x 22 > 90kg x failure

That's a MASSIVE leap in strength for me....still shyte lol but was chuffed tbh.

Lying ham curls-

4sets 50kg x failure

Quad extension-

4sets 70kg x failure + couple dropsets to failure

Robe cable crunches-

6sets 60kg x 10-20reps

Done. Everything was superset with something

Dove on the sunbed for 9 min afterward too


----------



## Keeks

FOOD DAY TODAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So excited, will keep you updated with pics! 

Have a good day all!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Keeks said:


> FOOD DAY TODAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So excited, will keep you updated with pics!
> 
> Have a good day all!


EXCELLENT


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning guys...nice day here today...but fuk me its cooling down now eh? was freezing this morning. wee man was up a few times threw the night so not the best of sleeps....woke up a few times with him wraped round me, as my mrs kept bringing him into our bed lol...wee shame.

today- (rest day)

8.30am- 1 seeded roll, 150g chicken, 2 boiled eggs, few cheery toms.

11am- 2 tuna, 1 jacket spud, 150g cheepo coleslaw.

1pm- 2 tuna, 1 jacket spud, 150g cheepo coleslaw.

4.30- 3 chicken drumsticks, few cherry toms.

7.30- 4eggs scrambled, 4 bacon.

9.30- 200g steak veg stirfry

got season 3 p1 & p2 of the walking dead, season 1 of vikings, wee man & a few other movies to get threw.....will prob start with walking dead tho


----------



## Ginger Ben

Keeks said:


> FOOD DAY TODAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So excited, will keep you updated with pics!
> 
> Have a good day all!


Enjoy!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all, cardio done and meal 1 on the go.

Cardio was hard work this morning. Seems the xt is the best way to do hiit for me and bike and rower were too easy.


----------



## husky

Morning everyone hope all are doing well- plenty of you are looking awesome, Sharpy (as normal - git-gonna pic me 6 numbers for the lotto this weekend please ), onthebuild progress is brilliant mate looking in real good condition- session in the garage in a few mins, cut the carbs right down yesterday so hopefully will work out ok and the final three weeks will see me lose a good bit of body fat-catch you later people


----------



## B4PJS

Well training has taking a massive hit since the weekend  Not actually had the time to do any. Should actually manage to get squatting tonight though, I think I hear 90kg calling my name 

In other news, generally feeling a helluva lot better in myself since taking the TriTest on Saturday. Feeling a lot more alert, got a bigger appetite and am generally happier with things  Still got a bit of pip from the jab, but guessing that is just because it is first time. Might see if I can do my glute this week, not sure that having needle marks on my legs is a great idea tbh. Jab will have to be done on Friday, as I am best man at my mates wedding on Saturday. Gonna be a ruinous weekend so workout plan this week is Squats tonight, Bench tomorrow or Thursday and Deadlifts Friday morning.


----------



## Ginger Ben

So what's the actual end date for this comp then and which one of you mutha fvckers is coming second?


----------



## Mr_Morocco

im coming last i think, already started bulking tbh


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Keeks said:


> Gym done, great shoulders and chest session, now time for relaxing and retail and food therapy!
> 
> View attachment 132189
> View attachment 132190
> View attachment 132191
> 
> 
> And most importantly
> View attachment 132192
> and homemade banana quark birthday cake
> View attachment 132193


give me the recipe for that sounds nice


----------



## Ginger Ben

Keeks said:


> Gym done, great shoulders and chest session, now time for relaxing and retail and food therapy!
> 
> View attachment 132189
> View attachment 132190
> View attachment 132191
> 
> 
> And most importantly
> View attachment 132192
> and homemade banana quark birthday cake
> View attachment 132193


Other than the turkish delight that looks like a brilliant pile of grub!


----------



## Keeks

Mr_Morocco said:


> give me the recipe for that sounds nice


Apparently my friend said it tastes like rubber, but I love it.

Two big dollops of quark  3 egg whites, one full egg, 3 bananas, few toffee flavdrops, little sprinkling of wholemeal flour and scoop of vanilla protein. :drool: Cook on 200 for about 30-40 mins. :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> Other than the turkish delight that looks like a brilliant pile of grub!


Whats with the Turkish Delight hate campaign, does no-one like Turksih Delight??? Its ace, my newest diet craving. I get one every prep, first was cheesecake, second was doughnuts, third was egg custards, now Turkish Delight and custard slices. :drool:


----------



## Mr_Morocco

turkish delight is fvckin disgusting :no:


----------



## Keeks

Turkish Delight is ace! :tongue:

And forgot to say Im gonna nip into a bakery when Im out!!! :bounce:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Keeks said:


> Whats with the Turkish Delight hate campaign, does no-one like Turksih Delight??? Its ace, my newest diet craving. I get one every prep, first was cheesecake, second was doughnuts, third was egg custards, now Turkish Delight and custard slices. :drool:


Just can't stand it, hated it as a kid and still do. Used to get a right face on if I had a chocolate from the box and it turned out to be Turkish Delight lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

B4PJS said:


> Well training has taking a massive hit since the weekend  Not actually had the time to do any. Should actually manage to get squatting tonight though, I think I hear 90kg calling my name
> 
> In other news, generally feeling a helluva lot better in myself since taking the TriTest on Saturday. Feeling a lot more alert, got a bigger appetite and am generally happier with things  Still got a bit of pip from the jab, but guessing that is just because it is first time. Might see if I can do my glute this week, not sure that having needle marks on my legs is a great idea tbh. Jab will have to be done on Friday, as I am best man at my mates wedding on Saturday. Gonna be a ruinous weekend so workout plan this week is Squats tonight, Bench tomorrow or Thursday and Deadlifts Friday morning.


sounds good mate....BEAST MODE


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Moroccan Delight would be much tastier


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> So what's the actual end date for this comp then and which one of you mutha fvckers is coming second?
> 
> View attachment 132194


haha...end date is 25th (pics in by then). & judged/winner announced on the monday (26th) ill be on holiday...stuffing my fat puss while they declare me the winner


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> Just can't stand it, hated it as a kid and still do. Used to get a right face on if I had a chocolate from the box and it turned out to be Turkish Delight lol


I didnt used to be that keen but after tryng it again, its well nice! 



Mr_Morocco said:


> Moroccan Delight would be much tastier


 :lol: Dont think they sell that in the shops?! :lol:


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Keeks said:


> I didnt used to be that keen but after tryng it again, its well nice!
> 
> :lol: Dont think they sell that in the shops?! :lol:


They dont, i'd have to personally drop some off to you


----------



## JANIKvonD

Keeks said:


> Gym done, great shoulders and chest session, now time for relaxing and retail and food therapy!
> 
> View attachment 132189
> View attachment 132190
> View attachment 132191
> 
> 
> And most importantly
> View attachment 132192
> and homemade banana quark birthday cake
> View attachment 132193


proud o ya keeks....altho the turkish delight/quark cake/quark can fuk rite off.

reeses :thumb:

never had they crispello things tho....might have a bag tonight


----------



## Keeks

Mr_Morocco said:


> They dont, i'd have to personally drop some off to you


 mg: :lol:



JANIKvonD said:


> proud o ya keeks....altho the turkish delight/quark cake/quark can fuk rite off.
> 
> reeses :thumb:
> 
> never had they crispello things tho....might have a bag tonight


Why thank you, but you've slated the best bits! :angry:

The Crispello things are out of this world, defo worth a try. :thumb:

Ciao for now, off to shop till I drop. Someone bought me a £10 scratch card and I won £30, more shopping funds!! :thumb:


----------



## JANIKvonD

starting to notice the damage when i do my w.e binge now.....abs are covered in...hopefully water). decided im gonna go balls out for this last 3 weeks, get cardio heavily involved & see how much timber i can shift before dropping to cruise dosage test. been thinking about keeping trenA going....but i need to keep telling myself to stop being a mong lol...10weeks TRT + low cals, will set me up for a superb bulk.

decided im not gonna run test/deca/dbol the whole 20weeks...my plan is

750mg test week 1-12

750mg deca, week 1-12

60mg dbol, week 1-4 & 8-12

600mg test, week 12-20

600mg trenA, week 12-20

400mg mastE, week 12-20

80mg Dbol, week 16-20

mega cals week 1-12

then drop to about 3500-4000 week 12-20

boom


----------



## B4PJS

Why only the 4 week stints on the dbol?


----------



## Ginger Ben

B4PJS said:


> Why only the 4 week stints on the dbol?


Makes some people feel crap after around 4 weeks or so. Also lowers appetite


----------



## B4PJS

Ginger Ben said:


> Makes some people feel crap after around 4 weeks or so. Also lowers appetite


I seem to have worked round that with the 20mg first thing in the morning and 20mg after dinner protocol. Also the test seems to have made me a starving maniac at the mo!


----------



## JANIKvonD

B4PJS said:


> I seem to have worked round that with the 20mg first thing in the morning and 20mg after dinner protocol. Also the test seems to have made me a starving maniac at the mo!


good to hear mate!

yeh 4 week stints are what i had to do last time....just felt too shyte.....+ my liver may thank me for it


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

Ginger Ben said:


> Makes some people feel crap after around 4 weeks or so. Also lowers appetite


I must be one of the lucky few, 50mg of blue hearts a day since the 2nd June, appetite and well being all in check  maybe the test and deca is offsetting the negi dbol sides such as th above ?


----------



## JANIKvonD

danMUNDY said:


> I must be one of the lucky few, 50mg of blue hearts a day since the 2nd June, appetite and well being all in check  maybe the test and deca is offsetting the negi dbol sides such as th above ?


does bigbear advise u on cycle mate?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

JANIKvonD said:


> does bigbear advise u on cycle mate?


yes Mr vonD, bear covers all aspects of training, diet, and gear use..def doing the trick! heavier and leaner now than i ever have been 

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/227444-danmundy-wants-get-huge.html

take a look ya bawbag


----------



## JANIKvonD

Fuk u keeks


----------



## B4PJS

Squats:

10x20kg

5x40kg

5x60kg deep 'n slow

2x80kg

5x90kg PB

5x92.5kg PB

10x60kg

Fooked.


----------



## TELBOR

B4PJS said:


> Squats:
> 
> 10x20kg
> 
> 5x40kg
> 
> 5x60kg deep 'n slow
> 
> 2x80kg
> 
> 5x90kg PB
> 
> 5x92.5kg PB
> 
> 10x60kg
> 
> Fooked.


Well done on the PB's mate


----------



## Ginger Ben

Well done mate. 95 next time


----------



## B4PJS

Ginger Ben said:


> Well done mate. 95 next time


97.5 or 100 more like...


----------



## Ginger Ben

B4PJS said:


> 97.5 or 100 more like...


Oooo cheeky. 100 it is then good lad


----------



## onthebuild

husky said:


> Morning everyone hope all are doing well- plenty of you are looking awesome, Sharpy (as normal - git-gonna pic me 6 numbers for the lotto this weekend please ), onthebuild progress is brilliant mate looking in real good condition- session in the garage in a few mins, cut the carbs right down yesterday so hopefully will work out ok and the final three weeks will see me lose a good bit of body fat-catch you later people


Cheers mate! Feeling pretty good atm, just need this final push to keep it up!


----------



## onthebuild

Keeks said:


> Gym done, great shoulders and chest session, now time for relaxing and retail and food therapy!
> 
> View attachment 132189
> View attachment 132190
> View attachment 132191
> 
> 
> And most importantly
> View attachment 132192
> and homemade banana quark birthday cake
> View attachment 132193


Crispello are the future. Like a cheap mans Ferrero rocher!


----------



## Keeks

Mexican was amazing, no pics but was pure Mexican heaven. Beef enchillaedeas (however you spell that) with a side portion of curly fries.  Didnt quite get through all my muchies but made a good dent in them.

Had a fab day, but back to the grind tomorrow.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all, let's have a good one!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Sooooo....had 7chivken selects meal last night & a double cheeseburger.

Morning


----------



## Keeks

C & P from journal.....

Well, I've just had the best nights sleep I've had in months, slept for nearly 6 hours solid, no waking up and dropped off with no tossing & turning, and now feel so sleepy, lol! Think it's gonna be a tough day, Wednesdays are tough at work, and feeling sleepy, fat & bloated after yesterday, roll on bed time! 

Fasted cardio was HIIT on rower with tabata, back & abs tonight with cardio on Xtrainer.

Have a good one you sexy transformers, half way through the week, yay! :bounce:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Keeks said:


> C & P from journal.....
> 
> Well, I've just had the best nights sleep I've had in months, slept for nearly 6 hours solid, no waking up and dropped off with no tossing & turning, and now feel so sleepy, lol! Think it's gonna be a tough day, Wednesdays are tough at work, and feeling sleepy, fat & bloated after yesterday, roll on bed time!
> 
> Fasted cardio was HIIT on rower with tabata, back & abs tonight with cardio on Xtrainer.
> 
> Have a good one you sexy transformers, half way through the week, yay! :bounce:


wheres these mexican pics then?


----------



## JANIKvonD

Keeks said:


> Mexican was amazing, no pics but was pure Mexican heaven. Beef enchillaedeas (however you spell that) with a side portion of curly fries.  *Didnt quite get through all my muchies *but made a good dent in them.
> 
> Had a fab day, but back to the grind tomorrow.


have a neg


----------



## Keeks

JANIKvonD said:


> wheres these mexican pics then?


Yeah, I sort of forgot, too busy inhaling it in about 10 seconds. Trust me though was ace! :thumb:



JANIKvonD said:


> have a neg


Take that neg back RIGHT now, as I didn't touch the Turkish Delight, so that definately deserves a non-neg! :tongue:


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning all, good sleep....but head aint in the game atm due to personal issues. had a mcdees late on last night...but missed my eggs n bacon + my steak stirfry, so damage was minimal....woke up MUCH leaner looking this morning anyway so happy enough. TBH the condition i am ATM...id have been happy if that was the end result of this comp...came a fair bit from the nick i was in at the start lol.

anyway..TAKING KIDS TO THE CIRCUS TONIGHT  should be fun. starts at 7pm so dunno if ill be able to squeeze a chest sesh in (last entry is 9pm).

today-

8am- 3g vitC/MULTIv ETC

10am- 50g rice, 250g chicken

12.30- 50g rice, 250g chicken

4pm- 50g rice, 250g chicken

?pm- 4egg omellete (bacon/mushroom/cheese/tomato)

thats it 

been a hard couple week at work on my own. cant wait for the end of this now & get a weeks holiday :lol:


----------



## Sharpy76

No gym yesterday, hectic day at work.

Went an had my neck tat done last night too. I didn't come out of there till late cos i kept tinkering about with what i wanted, got there in the end though but......

*OUCH!!!!*



I know it's not everyone's cup of tea and that's fair enough but really wanted it done and i'm happy so thats all that matters!

Also booked into to have my sleeve. Going to continue with the japanese flower theme i already have on my forearm.

Having a Koi at the top wrapping round my arm with various flowers and what not, should look pretty sweet!

Anyway, back in gym tomorrow homies!!!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Sharpy76 said:


> No gym yesterday, hectic day at work.
> 
> Went an had my neck tat done last night too. I didn't come out of there till late cos i kept tinkering about with what i wanted, got there in the end though but......
> 
> *OUCH!!!!*
> 
> View attachment 132298
> View attachment 132299
> View attachment 132300
> 
> 
> I know it's not everyone's cup of tea and that's fair enough but really wanted it done and i'm happy so thats all that matters!
> 
> Also booked into to have my sleeve. Going to continue with the japanese flower theme i already have on my forearm.
> 
> Having a Koi at the top wrapping round my arm with various flowers and what not, should look pretty sweet!
> 
> Anyway, back in gym tomorrow homies!!!


tbf mate.....my uncle went threw the same thing when he hit his mid life crisis too. :whistling:

here was the end result after he snapped out of it :lol:









i like you're tattoo mate.....recon it needs some nice shading to make it a proper full neck piece


----------



## Sharpy76

JANIKvonD said:


> tbf mate.....my uncle went threw the same thing when he hit his mid life crisis too. :whistling:
> 
> here was the end result after he snapped out of it :lol:
> 
> View attachment 132301
> 
> 
> View attachment 132302
> 
> 
> View attachment 132303
> 
> 
> View attachment 132304
> 
> 
> i like you're tattoo mate.....recon it needs some nice shading to make it a proper full neck piece


Lol!!

Gonna get some shading done, just not yet though.

That top drawing looks ****ing awesome, serious detail, WOW!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Sharpy76 said:


> Lol!!
> 
> Gonna get some shading done, just not yet though.
> 
> That top drawing looks ****ing awesome, serious detail, WOW!


yeh he's won loads of tattoo awards with it (well the tattooist did lol..ink-minx in montrose). started off with just an animal at a time as he loves wildlife...ended up as a back piece lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

speaking to sharpy there about this comp & plans for it @Ginger Ben @roblet whats you're game plan? think im gonna end up adding 4 weeks to mine...12week extreme bulk (test/deca/dbol) 12week cut/recomp (test/tren/mast)


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> speaking to sharpy there about this comp & plans for it @Ginger Ben @roblet whats you're game plan? think im gonna end up adding 4 weeks to mine...12week extreme bulk (test/deca/dbol) 12week cut/recomp (test/tren/mast)


I'm following whatever plan is set for me mate so i won't be able to necessarily say I'll bulk from whatever date but I'll still join in the comps from a progress perspective, whatever that may be.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Oh and Fwiw my legs are fvcked and was nearly sick twice and almost passed out at one point pmsl

Awesome session!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> I'm following whatever plan is set for me mate so i won't be able to necessarily say I'll bulk from whatever date but I'll still join in the comps from a progress perspective, whatever that may be.


so gay


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> speaking to sharpy there about this comp & plans for it @Ginger Ben @roblet whats you're game plan? think im gonna end up adding 4 weeks to mine...12week extreme bulk (test/deca/dbol) 12week cut/recomp (test/tren/mast)


This comp mate?

Thought bulk was 20 weeker in November.....

Clarify please :lol:

I can't extend this one, I'm wasting away pmsl


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> This comp mate?
> 
> Thought bulk was 20 weeker in November.....
> 
> Clarify please :lol:
> 
> I can't extend this one, I'm wasting away pmsl


lol na mate....i mean whats you're game plan for the bulk comp.....& beyond it? it takes us upto end of march, aproaching summer...so im gonna extend MY 20week bulk cycle by 4 weeks & do a 12weekbulk/12week cut.

this one can fuk rite off :lol: altho im gonna be cutting heavy upto november


----------



## Sharpy76

And, as if just by magic...................



Some Anavar and ECA, but they're boring lol



Now to resist the temptation...........


----------



## JANIKvonD

Sharpy76 said:


> And, as if just by magic...................
> 
> View attachment 132308
> View attachment 132309
> 
> 
> Some Anavar and ECA, but they're boring lol
> 
> View attachment 132310
> 
> 
> Now to resist the temptation...........


BOOOOM. get it in ya :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> lol na mate....i mean whats you're game plan for the bulk comp.....& beyond it? it takes us upto end of march, aproaching summer...so im gonna extend MY 20week bulk cycle by 4 weeks & do a 12weekbulk/12week cut.
> 
> this one can fuk rite off :lol: altho im gonna be cutting heavy upto november


Ah, tbh I'll just go all out bulk till march then a steady cut throughout summer.

I'm determined to shoot past 90kg lol


----------



## TELBOR

Sharpy76 said:


> And, as if just by magic...................
> 
> View attachment 132308
> View attachment 132309
> 
> 
> Some Anavar and ECA, but they're boring lol
> 
> View attachment 132310
> 
> 
> Now to resist the temptation...........


Junkie :lol:


----------



## Breda

Sharpy76 said:


> No gym yesterday, hectic day at work.
> 
> Went an had my neck tat done last night too. I didn't come out of there till late cos i kept tinkering about with what i wanted, got there in the end though but......
> 
> *OUCH!!!!*
> 
> View attachment 132298
> View attachment 132299
> View attachment 132300
> 
> 
> I know it's not everyone's cup of tea and that's fair enough but really wanted it done and i'm happy so thats all that matters!
> 
> Also booked into to have my sleeve. Going to continue with the japanese flower theme i already have on my forearm.
> 
> Having a Koi at the top wrapping round my arm with various flowers and what not, should look pretty sweet!
> 
> Anyway, back in gym tomorrow homies!!!


I didnt have you down as a thug sharpy

You've just gone up a few notches


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Ah, tbh I'll just go all out bulk till march then a steady cut throughout summer.
> 
> I'm determined to shoot past 90kg lol


you'll smash that mate! im gonna be aiming for about 17stone again by the end of the first 12 weeks....but much leaner than i was a couple month ago.


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> you'll smash that mate! im gonna be aiming for about 17stone again by the end of the first 12 weeks....but much leaner than i was a couple month ago.


I hope so mate 

You can do that, more gear and more gear..... Less late night McDonald's


----------



## Sharpy76

Breda said:


> I didnt have you down as a thug sharpy
> 
> You've just gone up a few notches


You ain't the only gangsta in this house darling..



:lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> I hope so mate
> 
> You can do that, more gear and more gear..... *Less late night McDonald's *


how will that stop me reaching 17 stone?


----------



## Breda

Sharpy76 said:


> You ain't the only gangsta in this house darling..
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:


Pardon me... darling?

Gangsters dont say darling its cutie pie honey cup


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> how will that stop me reaching 17 stone?


Oh it won't lol

Lean though.... Different story pmsl

But fùck it, smash some DNP and stuff in lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Oh it won't lol
> 
> Lean though.... Different story pmsl
> 
> But fùck it, smash some DNP and stuff in lol


lean...ER, i said :lol: plenty time to get there....1 blast at a time tho 

DNP will prob get a look in toward the end of the cut


----------



## liam0810

So is it 2 weeks left of this? When does the bulk start? Might join in that one as start adding mass properly from october


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> So is it 2 weeks left of this? When does the bulk start? Might join in that one as start adding mass properly from october


Defo jump in, November mate


----------



## B4PJS

My plan is to bulk till my 30th in March and then see how fat I am and take it from there


----------



## JANIKvonD

liam0810 said:


> So is it 2 weeks left of this? When does the bulk start? Might join in that one as start adding mass properly from october


aye 2n a half weeks! deffo get involved in the bulk comp....be a giggle


----------



## JANIKvonD

B4PJS said:


> My plan is to bulk till my 30th in March and then see how fat I am and take it from there


is that the end date for bulk comp lol. leg mass is gonna be my main focus on this


----------



## B4PJS

JANIKvonD said:


> is that the end date for bulk comp lol. leg mass is gonna be my main focus on this


Would cut the comp short by a week or so if we stopped on my Birthday unless we started a bit earlier. Birthday is on the 19th.


----------



## liam0810

JANIKvonD said:


> aye 2n a half weeks! deffo get involved in the bulk comp....be a giggle





R0BLET said:


> Defo jump in, November mate


Think i might do. need to speak to the boss and see what the plans are. Next show is sept 2014 so october is a good place to start adding the size and then cut from end of june. plenty of time to get massive!


----------



## JANIKvonD

B4PJS said:


> Would cut the comp short by a week or so if we stopped on my Birthday unless we started a bit earlier. Birthday is on the 19th.


unless ur flying us all in for a p!shup....no :lol:



liam0810 said:


> Think i might do. need to speak to the boss and see what the plans are. Next show is sept 2014 so october is a good place to start adding the size and then cut from end of june. plenty of time to get massive!


excellent. do u just do 1 massive cycle for all that mate...or stages?


----------



## B4PJS

JANIKvonD said:


> unless ur flying us all in for a p!shup....no :lol:
> 
> excellent. do u just do 1 massive cycle for all that mate...or stages?


Everyone is welcome to come to Reading for an end of bulk/Barny's Birthday pishup


----------



## TELBOR

B4PJS said:


> Everyone is welcome to come to Reading for an end of bulk/Barny's Birthday pishup


You won't finish bulking in march


----------



## B4PJS

R0BLET said:


> You won't finish bulking in march


 :lol: Probably not, more meant the end of the 20 weeks bulk


----------



## liam0810

JANIKvonD said:


> unless ur flying us all in for a p!shup....no :lol:
> 
> excellent. do u just do 1 massive cycle for all that mate...or stages?


nothing planned but what i'm thinking is 12 weeks from October so just take me upto Xmas, then 8 weeks off, then 10 weeks blast which will be end of april, cruise till june then start prep and be on till show. thats my thinking anyway


----------



## [email protected]

Keeks said:


> Whats with the Turkish Delight hate campaign, does no-one like Turksih Delight??? Its ace, my newest diet craving. I get one every prep, first was cheesecake, second was doughnuts, third was egg custards, now Turkish Delight and custard slices. :drool:


I luuuuurve Turkish Delight!! :bounce:

Not the Cadbury one though, has to be Fry's for me :drool:


----------



## Keeks

[email protected] said:


> I luuuuurve Turkish Delight!! :bounce:
> 
> Not the Cadbury one though, has to be Fry's for me :drool:


Yeah they are super yummy! Didnt have eat the Turkish Delight thing I bought, but now wishing I had cos I really really realllllllllyyyyyyyy want some Turkish Delight. :cursing:


----------



## [email protected]

Keeks said:


> Yeah they are super yummy! Didnt have eat the Turkish Delight thing I bought, but now wishing I had cos I really really realllllllllyyyyyyyy want some Turkish Delight. :cursing:


Is it in your house and you haven't eaten it??


----------



## Keeks

[email protected] said:


> Is it in your house and you haven't eaten it??


Ha ha, yep! Thing is, now I know I cant have it, I wont have it, but I still want it. :lol:


----------



## Sharpy76

Keeks said:


> Ha ha, yep! Thing is, now I know I cant have it, I wont have it, but I still want it. :lol:


Maybe you could just hold it and smell it every so often?

Admit it, you want to kill me right now:innocent: :lol:


----------



## [email protected]

Keeks said:


> Ha ha, yep! Thing is, now I know I cant have it, I wont have it, but I still want it. :lol:


That's why you look like you do and I look like I do! If it was in my house, I'd have to either throw it out the window or eat it. Zero willpower :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Sharpy76 said:


> Maybe you could just hold it and smell it every so often?
> 
> Admit it, you want to kill me right now:innocent: :lol:


Not at all :whistling: And I'm also not sat here with my voodoo doll! :whistling: :tongue:



[email protected] said:


> That's why you look like you do and I look like I do! If it was in my house, I'd have to either throw it out the window or eat it. Zero willpower :lol:


Lol, I do have decent will power during prep, its wanders off through off-season though!


----------



## Sharpy76

Keeks said:


> Not at all :whistling: And I'm also not sat here with my voodoo doll! :whistling: :tongue:


FVCKKKKKKKKK i forgot about that bloody voodoo doll:cursing:

Sowy:innocent:


----------



## Keeks

Sharpy76 said:
 

> FVCKKKKKKKKK i forgot about that bloody voodoo doll:cursing:
> 
> Sowy:innocent:


Eeeek, I managed to get 32 pins in by the time that apology came through  :whistling:


----------



## Keeks

Sharpy76 said:


> FVCKKKKKKKKK i forgot about that bloody voodoo doll:cursing:
> 
> Sowy:innocent:


Eeeek, I managed to get 32 pins in by the time that apology came through  :whistling:


----------



## TELBOR

[email protected] said:


> I luuuuurve Turkish Delight!! :bounce:
> 
> Not the Cadbury one though, has to be Fry's for me :drool:


I bloody love the stuff!!

Defo fry's over anything else :beer:


----------



## [email protected]

R0BLET said:


> I bloody love the stuff!!
> 
> Defo fry's over anything else :beer:


And it's such a teeny tiny bar that it doesn't count, especially if you eat it while standing up :thumb:


----------



## B4PJS

[email protected] said:


> And it's such a teeny tiny bar that it doesn't count, especially if you eat it while standing up :thumb:


According to @Flubs, if you shake jelly babies before eating them all the calories fall out of them!


----------



## [email protected]

B4PJS said:


> According to @Flubs, if you shake jelly babies before eating them all the calories fall out of them!


Excellent!!

Does this also work with chocolate eclairs and profiteroles??


----------



## B4PJS

[email protected] said:


> Excellent!!
> 
> Does this also work with chocolate eclairs and profiteroles??


Actually I think she said it was gummi bears...

Would have to consult with a higher power on your question though. @Flubs?


----------



## [email protected]

B4PJS said:


> Actually I think she said it was gummi bears...
> 
> Would have to consult with a higher power on your question though. @Flubs?


Ok I'll wait for confirmation from Flubs the all knowing before I go on a jelly baby/gummi bear and possibly also cream cake splurge


----------



## JANIKvonD

Managed to squeeze a quick chest sesh in befit the circus

Slight Decline bb-

60kg x 20

100kg x 20

100kg x 15 > 60kg x failure

60kg x failure

Decline cable flys/ superset bw dips

4sets 7plates a side x failure

4sets bw x failure

Tri pushdowns-

3/4stack x 15

Dropset

Stack x 15

3/4 x failure

1/2 x failure

1/4 x failure

Incline DB press-

3sets 30s x failure

Cable crunches-

4sets 55 kg x 15

Done.

Circus was ace....not exactly what I was expecting, LOADS of wee acrobatic babes with tiny hot pants & see through dresses lol. Poor tren'd up boady didn't know what to point at


----------



## JANIKvonD

Hamster said:


> Morning you.
> 
> Good weight on decline press... :thumbup1:
> 
> Circus....... :lol:


 mornin shegger, cheers...higher volume sesh....delts were niggling a bit tho.

Haha, I swear I fell in love instantly with a few of them.....to the point I was daydreaming about joining the circus pmsl


----------



## 25434

B4PJS said:


> According to @[Redacted], if you shake jelly babies before eating them all the calories fall out of them!





[email protected] said:


> Excellent!!
> 
> Does this also work with chocolate eclairs and profiteroles??





B4PJS said:


> Actually I think she said it was gummi bears...
> 
> Would have to consult with a higher power on your question though. @[Redacted]?


I can confirm through the power of "bro science" that if you give gummi bears, chocolate and profiteroles a serious shake that all the calories drop out in about a minute and therefore are perfickly safe to consume in vast quantities before posting about how you can't seem to lose weight and you've tried everything....... :whistling:

keeks.....STEP AWAY FROM THE TURKISH DELIGHT MISSIS......I think you could in fact send it my address and I will keep it for you...... :innocent: I have a safe warm place in which to store it.

thefactthatitismytummyhasgotnothingtodowithit! :sneaky2: :whistling: :laugh:


----------



## 25434

ps: I don't actually eat chocolate at all as I don't like it...couple of squares of green and blacks with orange spices now and again...I don't want anyone to think I do eat shed loads of poop food...I don't.....I just said that for a jest....I do love gummi bears though, my weakness...and I'm afraid on cheat meal days I can eat pie and chips like I haven't eaten in a hundred years.... :blush:


----------



## Keeks

Flubs said:


> I can confirm through the power of "bro science" that if you give gummi bears, chocolate and profiteroles that all the calories drop out in about a minute and therefore are perfickly safe to consume in vast quantities before posting about how you can't seem to lose weight and you've tried everything....... :whistling:
> 
> keeks.....STEP AWAY FROM THE TURKISH DELIGHT MISSIS......I think you could in fact send it my address and I will keep it for you...... :innocent: I have a safe warm place in which to store it.
> 
> thefactthatitismytummyhasgotnothingtodowithit! :sneaky2: :whistling: :laugh:


 :lol: Well now I'm thinking that I will shake the Turkish Delight, then its safe to eat!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Hamster said:


> Are you training today?
> 
> Not a bad idea if you can stomach living in a caravan with a girl straight out of My Gypsy Wedding.


na rest day today-(just recently started training abs lol

monday- legs/abs

wed- chest/abs

fri- back/rear delts/traps/abs

sunday- front/side delts/arms + little lagging bits. (sometimes cant manage the sunday....so ill add delts to chest day & throw some poofy arms here n there lol).

these birds were from russia  deffo not gyper looking....like fekin models! fuk it im taking the kids again tomorrow :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning all btw! same sh!t different day here  nearly the w.e tho! thank fuk......what a fukin week i've had! forgot to day i ate 3/4 of a massive box of sweet popcorn last night + 1/4 bucket of candyfloss :beer: ahwell.

today-

vits bla bla

10am- 250g chicken, 50g rice, cashews

12.30- 250g chicken, 75g rice

4pm- 250g chicken, 50g rice, cashews

7pm- 4egg omellete

10pm- tub o quark.

progress atm.....seems non existant to me....seem to be getting fatter pmsl. but then ill look at pics from last week & i'm progressing slowly. no stims this week so looking forward to a big blast of t3/clen to bring me in the final stint...should be good  gonna have a week off after this i recon, ill be on holiday but im just gonna chill the fuk out & recharge the batterys...god knows im needing it + got a few wee niggles id like fuked off.


----------



## TELBOR

Morning you lot.

Today is carb up day, YAY!

Early morning Arms session,

30 mins tops.

Nice mix of stuff and got a nice little pump

Bloody wrists from my self diagnosed carpal tunnel was horrendous, but I cracked on

2 update pics here, well one is a gun shot PMSL the other is my quest for Abs



Happy enough with how its going atm.

Carb up is oats, rice and pasta. Don't want any fats today, just carbs and protein.

Then back to fats and protein tomorrow.

Steady day today, office bound, car is in the garage again lol and then off out last off this afternoon - quick appointment then home

3 weeks tomorrow till holiday WHOOP WHOOP!!!


----------



## onthebuild

R0BLET said:


> Morning you lot.
> 
> Today is carb up day, YAY!
> 
> Early morning Arms session,
> 
> 30 mins tops.
> 
> Nice mix of stuff and got a nice little pump
> 
> Bloody wrists from my self diagnosed carpal tunnel was horrendous, but I cracked on
> 
> 2 update pics here, well one is a gun shot PMSL the other is my quest for Abs
> 
> View attachment 132405
> View attachment 132406
> 
> 
> Happy enough with how its going atm.
> 
> Carb up is oats, rice and pasta. Don't want any fats today, just carbs and protein.
> 
> Then back to fats and protein tomorrow.
> 
> Steady day today, office bound, car is in the garage again lol and then off out last off this afternoon - quick appointment then home
> 
> 3 weeks tomorrow till holiday WHOOP WHOOP!!!


Why you stood so far away from the mirror you strange fvcker? :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

onthebuild said:


> Why you stood so far away from the mirror you strange fvcker? :lol:


LOL, tbh I have no idea? Always stand there 

I'll move forward next time :lol:


----------



## onthebuild

R0BLET said:


> LOL, tbh I have no idea? Always stand there
> 
> I'll move forward next time :lol:


Haha thanks precious :wub:


----------



## JANIKvonD

onthebuild said:


> Why you stood so far away from the mirror you strange fvcker? :lol:


pmsl....must be the best lighing in the room over there :lol:

looking good rob....im eating a massive fryup on a baguette & a caramel slice :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> pmsl....must be the best lighing in the room over there :lol:
> 
> looking good rob....im eating a massive fryup on a baguette & a caramel slice :lol:


LOL, good lighting in the whole place 

You fat fcuk! :lol:


----------



## husky

Morning - had a late finish last night followed by a $hite sleep, feeling lethargic as feck today, i've cut the carbs right down from the start of the week and can feel the effects, shoulders and some squats today me thinks.

The wifes away with the sprogs to North Berwick so its peace and q for me with a long session in the garage today, feeling a wee bit flat at the moment but when i look in the mirror i'm sure im losing some bodyfat, trousers are a lot slacker so must be doing something right.

enjoy today peeps


----------



## JANIKvonD

husky said:


> Morning - had a late finish last night followed by a $hite sleep, feeling lethargic as feck today, i've cut the carbs right down from the start of the week and can feel the effects, shoulders and some squats today me thinks.
> 
> The wifes away with the sprogs to North Berwick so its peace and q for me with a long session in the garage today, feeling a wee bit flat at the moment but when i look in the mirror i'm sure im losing some bodyfat, trousers are a lot slacker so must be doing something right.
> 
> enjoy today peeps


good work mate.....low carbs fuk me too. gets better after a week or 2


----------



## Ginger Ben

Slack trousers is a good sign mate, well unless you lose them whilst out and about of course!

I feel like I've dropped a load of weight this week but in actual fact its barely a pound!? Look loads leaner in the mid section though - weird....


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Slack trousers is a good sign mate, well unless you lose them whilst out and about of course!
> 
> I feel like I've dropped a load of weight this week but in actual fact its barely a pound!? Look loads leaner in the mid section though - weird....


its all money weight mate :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> Slack trousers is a good sign mate, well unless you lose them whilst out and about of course!
> 
> I feel like I've dropped a load of weight this week but in actual fact its barely a pound!? Look loads leaner in the mid section though - weird....


Ha ha, this is as frustrating as fooook!!!! I can weigh myself sometimes, think I've had an ace week, look loads different and it turns out I haven't lost any weight at all, but at the same time I have also have lost cm's in measurements. Blooming numbers, confuse the life out of me at times.

Good work though!! :thumb:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Keeks said:


> Ha ha, this is as frustrating as fooook!!!! I can weigh myself sometimes, think I've had an ace week, look loads different and it turns out I haven't lost any weight at all, but at the same time I have also have lost cm's in measurements. Blooming numbers, confuse the life out of me at times.
> 
> Good work though!! :thumb:


Thanks Keeks. It's a right old mind game isn't it. I wasn't expecting miracles 4 days in to a proper diet of course but the mirror is definitely showing me some good things. Scales must be broken.... :whistling:


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> Thanks Keeks. It's a right old mind game isn't it. I wasn't expecting miracles 4 days in to a proper diet of course but the mirror is definitely showing me some good things. Scales must be broken.... :whistling:


Lol, scales can be a nightmare. I use them as a guide during prep, but not as gospel as they can be very disheartening at times. You think you've made good progress and if the scales don't reflect it, then it's a right pain in the ass.

I can be 1lb heavier after leg day, so do my weigh in and measurements at the exact same time each week, and with pics, I can track my progress a lot better.

It's fun this dieting lark.  Keep up the good work. :thumb:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Keeks said:


> Lol, scales can be a nightmare. I use them as a guide during prep, but not as gospel as they can be very disheartening at times. You think you've made good progress and if the scales don't reflect it, then it's a right pain in the ass.
> 
> I can be 1lb heavier after leg day, so do my weigh in and measurements at the exact same time each week, and with pics, I can track my progress a lot better.
> 
> It's fun this dieting lark.  Keep up the good work. :thumb:


I thought I'd dropped some water weight at least as that's what I would have expected. Oh well ultimately my weight doesn't really matter to me It's all about look! Lol how vain is that  .

Working with Paul I have times of the week to weight myself but i jumped on out of curiousity this morning to see what was going on, nothing it seems Haha!


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> I thought I'd dropped some water weight at least as that's what I would have expected. Oh well ultimately my weight doesn't really matter to me It's all about look! Lol how vain is that  .
> 
> Working with Paul I have times of the week to weight myself but i jumped on out of curiousity this morning to see what was going on, nothing it seems Haha!


Now that's dangerous, I've done that a few times and nearly thrown my scales across the room, lol. :lol:


----------



## Sharpy76

Bit quiet in here today?!

C & P from journal...

*Back*

*Wide Grip Pullups* *FULL rom and slow negative's, no half a$$ed pullups here!!!

B/W - 16 reps *felt strong and was a piece of pi$$ tbh

B/W - 12 reps

B/W - 10 reps

B/W - 8 reps

*T-Bar Row*

60kg - 10 reps

80kg - 12 reps

100kg - 10 reps

100kg - 9 reps

95kg - 10 reps

*Hammer Strength Pullover Machine*

50kg - 11 reps

55kg - 9 reps

55kg - 8 reps

55kg - 7 reps

*Hammer Strength Iso Low Row*

45kg - 12 reps

50kg - 9 reps

50kg - 8 reps

50kg - 8 reps

*Hyper Extensions *

B/W x 4 - failure

-------------------------

Started anavars (100mg ed) today and was pumped to fvck!!! Obviously it's too early to have been the vars (well at least i think it is??) but the pump was ridiculous!

Really good workout and had a great mind/muscle connection going on with total concentration.

Also had 3ml in my right delt (1.5ml test e/1.5ml mast e), piece of pis$


----------



## 25434

Sharpy76. Please excuse me for asking but if that is you in your avi, may I ask why you are doing the challenge? Or maybe that was a competition piccie and you have bulked up a bit and am now trying to get it off? I'm just asking out of interest if you don't mind. You look in very good shape if you don't mind me commenting.


----------



## Sharpy76

Flubs said:


> Sharpy76. Please excuse me for asking but if that is you in your avi, may I ask why you are doing the challenge? Or maybe that was a competition piccie and you have bulked up a bit and am now trying to get it off? I'm just asking out of interest if you don't mind. You look in very good shape if you don't mind me commenting.


Lol, thanks Flubs!

And yeah, my avi is me from the updated pics on page 1. Was taken a couple of weeks ago!

The plan was to lean up but it's not quite happening tbh:lol:

So i'm kind of in limbo at the mo.....


----------



## Ginger Ben

Flubs said:


> Sharpy76. Please excuse me for asking but if that is you in your avi, may I ask why you are doing the challenge? Or maybe that was a competition piccie and you have bulked up a bit and am now trying to get it off? I'm just asking out of interest if you don't mind. You look in very good shape if you don't mind me commenting.


That not him flubs, sharpy is a right old biffer


----------



## Keeks

Evening all! 

Turned super cranky and tired today. You know when kids just start having tantrums cos they're tired, well I sort of felt like doing that, lol. Work was busy and then legs :cursing: and then second cardio :cursing: but now Im in bed, all's ok and I'm happy again. 

One more day then its weekend and I cant wait!!!!!! :bounce: And then there's only two weeks left in this challenge :w00t: Blinky flip!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Keeks said:


> Evening all!
> 
> Turned super cranky and tired today. You know when kids just start having tantrums cos they're tired, well I sort of felt like doing that, lol. Work was busy and then legs :cursing: and then second cardio :cursing: but now Im in bed, all's ok and I'm happy again.
> 
> One more day then its weekend and I cant wait!!!!!! :bounce: And then there's only two weeks left in this challenge :w00t: Blinky flip!!!!!!!!!


bedded at 8pm?!...cardio #3 :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all, another great session this morning. Trained back and chest same as Monday but in reverse and swapped rack pulls for straight arm pull downs. Partly as glute playing up again and partly because Paul gave me the option to rotate these two exercises.

Weights silly low again compared to what i used to do before but hitting so much harder due to stricter form, slow negs and taking to full failure.

But the best part is It's Friday!!


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning all....well.....im getting fat again PMSL :lol: fuk knows why...just feel i look shyte & am going backwards, then all of a sudden ill get a bit hot & all the veins & abs come flooding back lol...deffo a water thing, fuk knows.actually looking at the pics....i feel i was looking shyte anyway pmsl...think its just tren playing mind games :lol:

anyway...nice chilled night last night & personal sh!t looks to be well on the mend. looking forward to a nice w.e with the kids & chilling the fuk out lol. taking them swimming tonight.....so we'll class that as cardio  hopefull get a nice back sesh in too!

today-

vits etc

10am- 250g chicken, 75g egg rice, cashews

12.30- 250g chicken, 75g egg rice

4pm- 250g chicken, 75g egg rice, cashews

6pm- swimming

8.30- back/rear delts/traps/abs

9.30- 200g steak, large jacket spud, green beans

my poor puppy's no well  covered my house in shyte & vomit....up half the night wee the little cvnt lol. shame


----------



## Keeks

JANIKvonD said:


> bedded at 8pm?!...cardio #3 :lol:


Ha ha, no such luck, all tucked up on my lonesome.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Keeks said:


> Ha ha, no such luck, all tucked up on my lonesome.


pics


----------



## Keeks

JANIKvonD said:


> pics


 :lol: NOOOO!!!! :sneaky2:


----------



## husky

Keeks said:


> Ha ha, no such luck, all tucked up on my lonesome.


Thats whats called a waste


----------



## Ginger Ben

Hope Hugo is alright mate. Wilson chucked his guts up again this morning, better not have swallowed another stone the little git.


----------



## Keeks

husky said:


> Thats whats called a waste


 :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Hope Hugo is alright mate. Wilson chucked his guts up again this morning, better not have swallowed another stone the little git.


hopefully he's back to normal soon...tbh it doesnt phase him at all, still jumping about mad.....just a shame to see.

did i mention a stood in his sh!t last night (3am!) in my bare feet? nice


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> hopefully he's back to normal soon...tbh it doesnt phase him at all, still jumping about mad.....just a shame to see.
> 
> did i mention a stood in his sh!t last night (3am!) in my bare feet? nice


FLMAO no but I'm pleased you mentioned it, lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

pmsl

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/236427-have-i-been-injecting-wrong-10-weeks.html

Poor sod, had to rep him for funniest fvck up of the year so far


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> FLMAO no but I'm pleased you mentioned it, lol


i didnt even mind tbh...jamp in the shower & shouted my mrs up to let him out pmsl


----------



## B4PJS

Ginger Ben said:


> pmsl
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/236427-have-i-been-injecting-wrong-10-weeks.html
> 
> Poor sod, had to rep him for funniest fvck up of the year so far


Had good gainzzzz though considering he was massively underdosed!


----------



## husky

well jumped on the scales today just for a wee look to see , was weighing in at 17 stones 3 previously, scales were reading 16,8 -seems the carb cut is working so maybe by the end of the next two weeks i'll be down at about 16 or maybe a wee bit under-asked the mrs what she though and got the normal " i see you all the time so cant tell" -jealous kant me thinks


----------



## Ginger Ben

husky said:


> well jumped on the scales today just for a wee look to see , was weighing in at 17 stones 3 previously, scales were reading 16,8 -seems the carb cut is working so maybe by the end of the next two weeks i'll be down at about 16 or maybe a wee bit under-asked the mrs what she though and got the normal " i see you all the time so cant tell" -jealous kant me thinks


Good work mate, keep it going


----------



## JANIKvonD

husky said:


> well jumped on the scales today just for a wee look to see , was weighing in at 17 stones 3 previously, scales were reading 16,8 -seems the carb cut is working so maybe by the end of the next two weeks i'll be down at about 16 or maybe a wee bit under-asked the mrs what she though and got the normal *" i see you all the time so cant tell"* -jealous kant me thinks


hahaha...this is EXACTLY what i get... & as soon as anyone mentions "fukin size o you now" lol...its "dont...his heads big enough" :lol: deffo jelous caaaaant mate


----------



## JANIKvonD

anyway ya bunch o fannys!....whats on this weekend?!?! who fancies a p!shup?


----------



## husky

JANIKvonD said:


> anyway ya bunch o fannys!....whats on this weekend?!?! who fancies a p!shup?


lol-working all weekend which is a pi$$er mate


----------



## JANIKvonD

husky said:


> lol-working all weekend which is a pi$$er mate


gutting mate..iv clocked 62hr this week... need some time to poke my erse. working tomorrow morning like.....u know what that means folks!...fryup & cream cake tiiiiime


----------



## Sharpy76

*Shoulders*

*Standing Shoulder Press Machine*

20kg x 2 - 10 reps

60kg - 14 reps *felt strong again, pretty sure it must the anavars?!

70kg - 12 reps *never done this weight before on this machine, felt easy

70kg - 10 reps

70kg - 8 reps

60kg - 10 reps

wanted to carry on as i love this machine, it really hits the spot and the pump was hideous!! Could've done more than 70kg but i wanted to keep it a this weight for this week at least.

*Rear Pec Dec*

82kg - 15 reps *felt easy again lol

89kg - 9 reps

96kg - 8 reps *first time ever at this weight!!!

89kg - 8 reps

*Lateral Raise Machine*

86kg - 9 reps

86kg - 8 reps

86kg - 7 reps

78kg - 9 reps

*Traps*

*DB Shrugs* *hold at top for 3 second count

40kg - 14 reps

40kg - 12 reps

40kg - 10 reps

40kg - 10 reps

40kg - 8 reps

--------------------------

Cracking little shoulder blast!!

The press machine is awesome, fvcking love it!! Hard to explain what it looks like so i'll take a pic tomorrow because i've seen one these before in any other gyms ive been to.

Could've carried on doing for 10 sets, felt really strong (for me anyway lol). Could it be the vars or maybe the slightly more carbs i'm having? Who knows, but i LIKE IT!!!!


----------



## Keeks

Well I'm proud of myself......I made it through today without stabbing anyone with either my fork or pen at work, bugggers eating Friday food! :cursing: Was a struggle but I survived, with a bowl of mid-afternoon protein porridge which was lovely, it helped me get through till home time. 

Cardio only today, so HIIT on rower and tabata for both fasted and evening sessions.

Anyway, training as usual this weekend, going out and partying tomorrow night (drink free) with a lazy Sunday afternoon on the cards to re-charge the batteries. Have a good one all!


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning lovers  everyone have a good friday?...yeh?....good. swimming was ace, food was spot on yesterday & had my boaby wet for the first time this week mg: so...all in all a good day my end.

didnt get to the gym for a back sesh obviously...so will TRY to get down tonight for a good blast in the new gym...but fuk knows if ill have time. *DID MY FIRST DELT JAB THIS MORNING* ...never looked up how to do it properly...but i have a good idea lol, went in an absolute dream!...tren was a bit nippyu going in (as usual) & left me with a slight dead shoulder....but all good  can give my quads a well deserved breather pmsl.

gonna lose a pile of weight over this w.e....why?...because my mates comin upto mine for a bevy....my burd is taking the kids to stay with her mate....which means ill be baw deep in coke :lol: (yes....i tell you EVERYTHING...nothing to hide, wether u aprove or not  ). anyway..should be a giggle. doing the usual..visiting grandparents etc today.

food-

7am- 150g steak stirfry, 50ml double cream, 50g mushroom rice.

10am- laurne n egg roll.

12.30- 250g chicken, 50g rice

3.30- 250g chicken, 50g rice

5.30- back/traps/abs/reardelts

7pm- 2 tuna, pasta, mayo, sweetcorn

^this'll prob be me until sunday night lol....then ill have a roast.

BOOM


----------



## Keeks

Morning sexy Saturday folk! :bounce:

C & P from journal..........

So another week done, and progress-wise, things aren't quite as bad as I thought they could be this week. Could've been better, but think due to a few aspects, things could've been worse so all ok.

Weights actually up, but part due to water retention, but measurements are down still. I find that one week my waist may shrink, then my bum and hips, then my lower body, and this week its been my hips and bum again, so happy enough, and still got the sub 23" waist so woo hoo! 

This week my fasted cardio has been mainly HIIT on rower and tabata, due to weather and a few other aspects, and I do find that more power walking suits me for fasted cardio, with just a couple of rower and tabata sessions, so next week will try and get more power walking done, but a change up every now and then is good anyway.

Did HIIT on rower and tabata again this morning, and will probably do the same tomorrow, but then power walking again on Monday.

Mini legs and shoulders session soon, then cardio on Xtrainer, then its officially weekend!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :bounce:

Have a good one all! :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

JANIKvonD said:


> morning lovers  everyone have a good friday?...yeh?....good. swimming was ace, food was spot on yesterday & had my boaby wet for the first time this week mg: so...all in all a good day my end.
> 
> didnt get to the gym for a back sesh obviously...so will TRY to get down tonight for a good blast in the new gym...but fuk knows if ill have time. *DID MY FIRST DELT JAB THIS MORNING* ...never looked up how to do it properly...but i have a good idea lol, went in an absolute dream!...tren was a bit nippyu going in (as usual) & left me with a slight dead shoulder....but all good  can give my quads a well deserved breather pmsl.
> 
> gonna lose a pile of weight over this w.e....why?...because my mates comin upto mine for a bevy....my burd is taking the kids to stay with her mate....which means *ill be baw deep in coke* :lol: (yes....i tell you EVERYTHING...nothing to hide, wether u aprove or not  ). anyway..should be a giggle. doing the usual..visiting grandparents etc today.
> 
> food-
> 
> 7am- 150g steak stirfry, 50ml double cream, 50g mushroom rice.
> 
> 10am- laurne n egg roll.
> 
> 12.30- 250g chicken, 50g rice
> 
> 3.30- 250g chicken, 50g rice
> 
> 5.30- back/traps/abs/reardelts
> 
> 7pm- 2 tuna, pasta, mayo, sweetcorn
> 
> ^this'll prob be me until sunday night lol....then ill have a roast.
> 
> BOOM


 mg: So thats your fizzy pop of choice is it?! :whistling: I prefer Fanta! :tongue: :lol:

Have a good one anyway and don't go to crazy! :thumb:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Keeks said:


> mg: So thats your fizzy pop of choice is it?! :whistling: I prefer Fanta! :tongue: :lol:
> 
> Have a good one anyway and don't go to crazy! :thumb:


lol, exactly that keeks  ill not go TOO mad (not for me anyway  ).


----------



## JANIKvonD

ALSO...weighed in for the first time in about 4weeks yesterday.....97kg? exactly what i was last time i weighed in.....which im over the moon about TBH, as i KNOW i've lost a massive chunk of bf within that time.....my strength had also taken a big jump from then. SO....seems the addition of trenA was a good shout PMSL good times


----------



## JANIKvonD

ALSO also...dropping my test down to 300mg this week. (300test/300tren now)...looking forward to cruising tbh


----------



## Northern Lass

Helllloooooo transformers!! It's been a while


----------



## Sharpy76

JANIKvonD said:


> gonna lose a pile of weight over this w.e....why?...because my mates comin upto mine for a bevy....my burd is taking the kids to stay with her mate....which means ill be baw deep in coke :lol: (yes....i tell you EVERYTHING...nothing to hide, wether u aprove or not  ). anyway..should be a giggle. doing the usual..visiting grandparents etc today.


Always admire you're honesty mate!!

Glad you'll not have the kids around though, very sensible.

Enjoy the 12hr fast after your sesh:lol:


----------



## Sharpy76

YummyMummy said:


> Helllloooooo transformers!! It's been a while


WTF have you been?!?!

Hope you've been sticking to plan??


----------



## Keeks

YummyMummy said:


> Helllloooooo transformers!! It's been a while


Hello!!!!  How was your holiday? Hope you had a good one and welcome back! 



Sharpy76 said:


> Always admire you're honesty mate!!
> 
> Glad you'll not have the kids around though, very sensible.
> 
> Enjoy the 12hr fast after your sesh:lol:


 :lol: That's ace. I have a pink Henrietta, she's ace but I hope that's not what she gets upto when Im not around.


----------



## Northern Lass

Everything was good but... my OH has had shingles which has got worse as he has no immune due to the leukemia and he's having to go into hospital today


----------



## Keeks

YummyMummy said:


> Everything was good but... my OH has had shingles which has got worse as he has no immune due to the leukemia and he's having to go into hospital today


Oh no, sorry to hear that, hope he's ok and he gets over it soon.


----------



## Sharpy76

YummyMummy said:


> Everything was good but... my OH has had shingles which has got worse as he has no immune due to the leukemia and he's having to go into hospital today


That sucks

Hope he's on the mend soon enough


----------



## Northern Lass

Thanks guys... I'll let you know how he gets on... but I'm glad to be home and back on uk-m


----------



## Northern Lass

Picture of me training in Scarborough


----------



## JANIKvonD

So it begins..... 

Managed to get a sesh in

Back n delts

Olympic ring pull ups-

3 sets x failure

Superset with DB side laterals-

3sets 15kg each hand x failure

DB rows-

25kg x 15

30kg x 15

40kg x 15

50kg x 10

Superset with plate raises-

3sets x failure

Straight arm lateral pushdowns-

1/2 stack x 15

3:4 stack x 15

Dropset

Stack x failure

3/4 x failure

1/2 x failure

1/4 x failure

Superset with standing face pulls-

3sets 1/2 stack x failure

DB hammer curls-

3sets 20s x failure

Superset with close hammer pulldowns-

3sets 1/2 stack x failure

Done. Went to the bb gym, veins in my arms were looking good, getting strains at sertain points on them? Looks good anyway


----------



## husky

evening people- yummy glad to see you back and hope your fella is ok, trained at crazy time this morning as i'm on earlyshift, smashed chest and arms, card depletion is draining me but im sticking at it as i can see the difference in the mirror, keep telling myself two weeks to go then i'm having a blowout big style-steak, mash tatties, puff pastry,curly kale dressed in melted butter, pints of Guinness and a big feck off trifle - aye i'm fecking starving- training pm tomorrow in the garage after work so will be a heavy sesh me thinks-have a good rest of the weekend peeps


----------



## Northern Lass

Hamster said:


> Hope all is ok YM. Get well soon to the Other half.


Thanks hun...

I've lost 2lbs again this week - yayyyy!


----------



## onthebuild

Always amazes me the struggles people go through and most of us have no idea about them!

@YummyMummy hope it all starts looking up!


----------



## Northern Lass

Hamster said:


> Well done on the weight loss (hope it wasn't stress related!!)


Hope not but I've been walking up a lot of steep hills and kept weight training whilst away...


----------



## Northern Lass

onthebuild said:


> Always amazes me the struggles people go through and most of us have no idea about them!
> 
> @YummyMummy hope it all starts looking up!


Thanks hun. He is struggling but least his bloods came back ok .:thumbup:


----------



## Greshie

YummyMummy said:


> Everything was good but... my OH has had shingles which has got worse as he has no immune due to the leukemia and he's having to go into hospital today


That's bad news, hope he recovers soon xx


----------



## Keeks

Another weekend flown in extra qucik fashion! :sad: Hope you've all had a good one anyway! 

Mine's been good, went to see Dave Titterton yesterday and he's HUGE!!!!!



Then went out last night and had a fab night, but a very late one so am knackered today. Had a cat nap this afternoon but very early night needed. Quick pic from last night as my delts are really starting to show now and was impressed with how they looked, and whereas a few weeks ago, my top half didnt seem to be coming in, now its seems to be. This is a high carb day but un-pumped.



Double cardio done both yesterday and today, with arm & abs today, and mini legs/shoulders yesterday and now for something quite crazy, I actually enjoyed yesterdays mini leg session......WTF?! :lol: Strange but true! 

Enjoy the rest of the weekend folks, and then its the two week countdown! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Hello you bunch of drugy alcoholics......oh wait just me. Lol

Hope everyone had a great 1. I'm not feeling too clever ATM


----------



## Sharpy76

Yesterday and todays arm blast....

*Biceps*

*Straight Arm BB Curls*

20kg x 2 - 10 reps

30kg - 12 reps

40kg - 8 reps

40kg - 7 reps

35kg - 8 reps

*1 Arm DB Preacher Curls*

20kg - 14 reps

20kg - 12 reps

20kg - 9 reps

20kg - 7 reps

*DB Hammer Curls Dropsets*

20kg - 8 reps > 10kg - 12 reps

20kg - 6 reps > 10kg - 12 reps

17.5kg - 8 reps > 10kg - 10 reps

------------------------------------

*Triceps*

*Reverse Grip Smith Press*

40kg x 2 - 10 reps

80kg - 12 reps

80kg - 11 reps

80kg - 10 reps

80kg - 9 reps

*Skull Crushers *

30kg - 14 reps

40kg - 12 reps

45kg - 9 reps

45kg - 8 reps

45kg - 8 reps

*Reverse Pulldowns*

75kg - 12 reps

75kg - 11 reps

75kg - 9 reps

75kg - 8 reps

----------------------

Super quick couple of workouts over the weekend, in and out in not much more than 30mins.

Arms felt seriously pumped! Convinced it's the Anavars i've started a few days ago. Since starting them, the pumps have been skin bursting!!!!

Took a few cheeky pics in the gym khazi.



Leaning up is pretty much out of the window now if i'm being completely honest with myself.

I'm having more calories, eating more carbs and tbh, i feel full as a house and much better for it!!!

Weighed in bang on 100kg (15st 7lb) today (post gym). I'd love to put on another stone and maintain the bf levels i'm currently at, easy said than done though lol.

Not fussed about abs anymore, just want to put on some quality gains!!!!!!

My next cycle should help me push through to 16st........hopefully!


----------



## Smoog

Sharpy76 said:


> Yesterday and todays arm blast....
> 
> *Biceps*
> 
> *Straight Arm BB Curls*
> 
> 20kg x 2 - 10 reps
> 
> 30kg - 12 reps
> 
> 40kg - 8 reps
> 
> 40kg - 7 reps
> 
> 35kg - 8 reps
> 
> *1 Arm DB Preacher Curls*
> 
> 20kg - 14 reps
> 
> 20kg - 12 reps
> 
> 20kg - 9 reps
> 
> 20kg - 7 reps
> 
> *DB Hammer Curls Dropsets*
> 
> 20kg - 8 reps > 10kg - 12 reps
> 
> 20kg - 6 reps > 10kg - 12 reps
> 
> 17.5kg - 8 reps > 10kg - 10 reps
> 
> ------------------------------------
> 
> *Triceps*
> 
> *Reverse Grip Smith Press*
> 
> 40kg x 2 - 10 reps
> 
> 80kg - 12 reps
> 
> 80kg - 11 reps
> 
> 80kg - 10 reps
> 
> 80kg - 9 reps
> 
> *Skull Crushers *
> 
> 30kg - 14 reps
> 
> 40kg - 12 reps
> 
> 45kg - 9 reps
> 
> 45kg - 8 reps
> 
> 45kg - 8 reps
> 
> *Reverse Pulldowns*
> 
> 75kg - 12 reps
> 
> 75kg - 11 reps
> 
> 75kg - 9 reps
> 
> 75kg - 8 reps
> 
> ----------------------
> 
> Super quick couple of workouts over the weekend, in and out in not much more than 30mins.
> 
> Arms felt seriously pumped! Convinced it's the Anavars i've started a few days ago. Since starting them, the pumps have been skin bursting!!!!
> 
> Took a few cheeky pics in the gym khazi.
> 
> View attachment 132774
> View attachment 132775
> View attachment 132776
> 
> 
> Leaning up is pretty much out of the window now if i'm being completely honest with myself.
> 
> I'm having more calories, eating more carbs and tbh, i feel full as a house and much better for it!!!
> 
> Weighed in bang on 100kg (15st 7lb) today (post gym). I'd love to put on another stone and maintain the bf levels i'm currently at, easy said than done though lol.
> 
> Not fussed about abs anymore, just want to put on some quality gains!!!!!!
> 
> My next cycle should help me push through to 16st........hopefully!


Looking awesome in the pictures, mate. How old are you?


----------



## Skye666

Keeks said:


> Another weekend flown in extra qucik fashion! :sad: Hope you've all had a good one anyway!
> 
> Mine's been good, went to see Dave Titterton yesterday and he's HUGE!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 132749
> View attachment 132750
> 
> 
> Then went out last night and had a fab night, but a very late one so am knackered today. Had a cat nap this afternoon but very early night needed. Quick pic from last night as my delts are really starting to show now and was impressed with how they looked, and whereas a few weeks ago, my top half didnt seem to be coming in, now its seems to be. This is a high carb day but un-pumped.
> 
> View attachment 132751
> 
> 
> Double cardio done both yesterday and today, with arm & abs today, and mini legs/shoulders yesterday and now for something quite crazy, I actually enjoyed yesterdays mini leg session......WTF?! :lol: Strange but true!
> 
> Enjoy the rest of the weekend folks, and then its the two week countdown! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


Wow u stunner!! That dress is smokingggggg!!


----------



## Keeks

@JANIKvonD Hope ya feeling better soon! 

@Sharpy76 Looking ace! :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

Skye666 said:


> Wow u stunner!! That dress is smokingggggg!!


Aww thanks hun.  Wasn't sure about the dress, lol, wasn't sure if I can still get away with wearing dresses like that now I'm not so young, but liked how my shoulders looked and thought fook it, why not?!


----------



## Northern Lass

@Sharpy ... speechless ..


----------



## onthebuild

YummyMummy said:


> Thanks hun. He is struggling but least his bloods came back ok .:thumbup:


Not the most medically clued up but that sounds promising, hope it carrys on that way


----------



## tamara

Quick steak question: is £7 a good price for two 8oz sirloin steaks?


----------



## husky

Keeks said:


> Aww thanks hun.  Wasn't sure about the dress, lol, wasn't sure if I can still get away with wearing dresses like that now I'm not so young, but liked how my shoulders looked and thought fook it, why not?!


Take it from me mrs you can defo be wearing dresses like that -infact it should be the law that you wear dresses like that-stunning and would make any man proud to have you walk next to him.

Sharpy looking awesome as always mate, fantastic condition -nohomo!


----------



## reza85

Sharpy76 said:


> Yesterday and todays arm blast....
> 
> *Biceps*
> 
> *Straight Arm BB Curls**[/b*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> 20kg x 2 - 10 reps*
> 
> *
> 30kg - 12 reps*
> 
> *
> 40kg - 8 reps*
> 
> *
> 40kg - 7 reps*
> 
> *
> 35kg - 8 reps*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> **1 Arm DB Preacher Curls*
> 
> 20kg - 14 reps
> 
> 20kg - 12 reps
> 
> 20kg - 9 reps
> 
> 20kg - 7 reps
> 
> *DB Hammer Curls Dropsets*
> 
> 20kg - 8 reps > 10kg - 12 reps
> 
> 20kg - 6 reps > 10kg - 12 reps
> 
> 17.5kg - 8 reps > 10kg - 10 reps
> 
> ------------------------------------
> 
> *Triceps*
> 
> *Reverse Grip Smith Press*
> 
> 40kg x 2 - 10 reps
> 
> 80kg - 12 reps
> 
> 80kg - 11 reps
> 
> 80kg - 10 reps
> 
> 80kg - 9 reps
> 
> *Skull Crushers *
> 
> 30kg - 14 reps
> 
> 40kg - 12 reps
> 
> 45kg - 9 reps
> 
> 45kg - 8 reps
> 
> 45kg - 8 reps
> 
> *Reverse Pulldowns*
> 
> 75kg - 12 reps
> 
> 75kg - 11 reps
> 
> 75kg - 9 reps
> 
> 75kg - 8 reps
> 
> ----------------------
> 
> Super quick couple of workouts over the weekend, in and out in not much more than 30mins.
> 
> Arms felt seriously pumped! Convinced it's the Anavars i've started a few days ago. Since starting them, the pumps have been skin bursting!!!!
> 
> Took a few cheeky pics in the gym khazi.
> 
> View attachment 132774
> View attachment 132775
> View attachment 132776
> 
> 
> Leaning up is pretty much out of the window now if i'm being completely honest with myself.
> 
> I'm having more calories, eating more carbs and tbh, i feel full as a house and much better for it!!!
> 
> Weighed in bang on 100kg (15st 7lb) today (post gym). I'd love to put on another stone and maintain the bf levels i'm currently at, easy said than done though lol.
> 
> Not fussed about abs anymore, just want to put on some quality gains!!!!!!
> 
> My next cycle should help me push through to 16st........hopefully!


I F-ing hate u ! U big muscular gient freek !

Looking at those pics now I feel depressed :thumbdown:


----------



## Skye666

Keeks said:


> Aww thanks hun.  Wasn't sure about the dress, lol, wasn't sure if I can still get away with wearing dresses like that now I'm not so young, but liked how my shoulders looked and thought fook it, why not?!


No way..sod age Hun, I still wear school uniform!!! Lol....on a serious it looks fab.


----------



## Sharpy76

Smoog said:


> Looking awesome in the pictures, mate. How old are you?


Thanks mate, unfortunately i'm 36, 37 in december


----------



## husky

morning - gym time people,soon be the end:thumb:


----------



## Smoog

Sharpy76 said:


> Thanks mate, unfortunately i'm 36, 37 in december


Well you certainly don't look in the 30's mate. I was thinking the lower 20's actually LOL.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Smoog said:


> Well you certainly don't look in the 30's mate. I was thinking the lower 20's actually LOL.


Get oot his erse


----------



## Smoog

JANIKvonD said:


> Get oot his erse


Awe bless, do you want a complement too? :lol:


----------



## Sharpy76

Smoog said:


> Well you certainly don't look in the 30's mate. I was thinking the lower 20's actually LOL.


I think this quote is going to be my signature i think

Don't listen to the others mate, they're just a bunch of immature haters:lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Morning all !

This thing nearly done? :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning family. 2 weeks to go eh.....im happy to say, after that w.e...i'm well & truley back on track with the fat loss :lol: got some nice strains coming threw on chest now ...abs are out slighly more. i feel pretty fukin horrid today tho lol.

glad to say everything is going great in regards to my personal shyte now....feeling great atm + the change to my favourite season....good times 

got a wedding on friday...bought the wee man his kilt etc, i went down to see it & ended up buying myself 1 too lol (so we'll be matching  ) woman was having a nightmare trying to get suff to fit me...ended up with a 48" jacket & she's having to bring the waist into 34" lol (34" round my belly button?).

today-

7am- 2 reese's PB cups, 400mg co-codemal lol, vits etc.

8.30- handfull cashews

10am- 250g chicken, 50g rice

12.30- 250g chicken, 50g rice, 2g vitC, cashews

4pm- 250g chicken, 50g rice.

6pm- training (supposed to be legs...will see how that goes lol, might end up just a blast of arms).

7pm- 250g steak, jacket spud.

8.30- BED


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> morning family. 2 weeks to go eh.....im happy to say, after that w.e...i'm well & truley back on track with the fat loss :lol: got some nice strains coming threw on chest now ...abs are out slighly more. i feel pretty fukin horrid today tho lol.
> 
> glad to say everything is going great in regards to my personal shyte now....feeling great atm + the change to my favourite season....good times
> 
> got a wedding on friday...bought the wee man his kilt etc, i went down to see it & ended up buying myself 1 too lol (so we'll be matching  ) woman was having a nightmare trying to get suff to fit me...ended up with a 48" jacket & she's having to bring the waist into 34" lol (34" round my belly button?).
> 
> today-
> 
> 7am- 2 reese's PB cups, 400mg co-codemal lol, vits etc.
> 
> 8.30- handfull cashews
> 
> 10am- 250g chicken, 50g rice
> 
> 12.30- 250g chicken, 50g rice, 2g vitC, cashews
> 
> 4pm- 250g chicken, 50g rice.
> 
> 6pm- training (supposed to be legs...will see how that goes lol, might end up just a blast of arms).
> 
> 7pm- 250g steak, jacket spud.
> 
> 8.30- BED


LOL @ 7am


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> LOL @ 7am


Start as he means to go on, we know the chicken and rice meals are a fantasy lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Start as he means to go on, we know the chicken and rice meals are a fantasy lol


body needs sumin starchy tbh lol....but no cvnts here to send to the van, so ill make do with the planned meals


----------



## Mr_Morocco

How soon are we starting the bulk journal


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mr_Morocco said:


> How soon are we starting the bulk journal


Presumably this will be based on quality gains not just who can become the fattest mess? Lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

Mr_Morocco said:


> How soon are we starting the bulk journal


november 



Ginger Ben said:


> Presumably this will be based on quality gains not just who can become the fattest mess? Lol


the judges will decide mate


----------



## Keeks

Can I be a judge please for the bulking comp? I will not be bribed in any case (not easily anyway  )


----------



## JANIKvonD

Keeks said:


> Can I be a judge please for the bulking comp? I will not be bribed in any case (not easily anyway  )


deffo!


----------



## JANIKvonD

& remember you're staying with me for it.....so when you end up smitten, dont let that influence you're vote


----------



## Keeks

JANIKvonD said:


> deffo!


Yay! Will pm you my address for postage of cream cakes, cheers! :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

JANIKvonD said:


> & remember you're staying with me for it.....so when you end up smitten, dont let that influence you're vote


 :lol: Oh yeah, I forgot about that, you'll have to keep the cream cakes coming on a regular basis, to act as both a distraction from my becoming smitten, and I'm one of the judges.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Keeks said:


> :lol: Oh yeah, I forgot about that, you'll have to keep the cream cakes coming on a regular basis, to act as both a distraction & a lubricant.


done


----------



## Keeks

JANIKvonD said:


> done


 mg: :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

realised im only gonna manage gym twice this week (until sunday anyway)....SO...tonights looking like, quads/chest/triceps/calfs

thinking-

.front squats

.weighted dips

.quad extension

.decline press

.calf raises

.cable flys

.skulls

.machine press dropset

.reverse pushdowns

boom


----------



## husky

i'm struggling with the really low amount of carbs,energy levels have dropped off major, had a quick session in the gym this morning and was shifting some heavy weight but felt exhausted beyond belief -the wee fella was up every hour last night so my sleep was constantly getting interrupted so maybe down to this, if im the same tomorrow i'm gonnna have to up the carbs a wee bit i think. Any advice on low carb food that will keep me going appreciated.


----------



## JANIKvonD

& wed would be- hammys/back/traps/biceps

(delts sunday & carry on as usual  )


----------



## JANIKvonD

Foods went to plan.... But add half a bag of broken rock & a large tub of mint choc brownie icecream 

Feeling pretty good about myself tbh...looking the leanest I have yet & start the clen/t3 again tomorrow (swerved them today...thought it best lol).

Chest quads tris-

Flat DBS-

20kg each hand x 15

30kg x 15

40kg x 12

50kg x 10

40kg x failure

Not done DB press for soooo Fukin long! Happy enough tho..big pump

Front bb squat-

40kg x 15

60kg x 12

60kg x 10

60kg x 10

Allowed me to go PROPER ATG...felt great tbh, will do these every time now

Dips-

Bw x 25

Bw x 20

Bw x 20

Bw x 15

Single leg plate loaded quad extension-

15kg x 15

30kg x 15

40kg x 12

40kg x 10

Superset with

Standing behind the head DB extension-

2sets 12.5 x failure

Incline smith-

2sets 80kg x 15

Cable crossover- (proper ones)

7plated a side x 10

6plates x 10

5 x 10

4 x failure > 2 x failure

Incline DB skulls-

3 sets 17.5s x failure (12-15)

Done. Went to the bb gym...really loving the place tbh

Off for some fanjitas  night night xx


----------



## Northern Lass

evening all.. hope your all well.

only 2 weeks left


----------



## Keeks

YummyMummy said:


> evening all.. hope your all well.
> 
> only 2 weeks left


Evening hun.  How things and hows your OH?


----------



## JANIKvonD

They fajitas went rite threw me


----------



## Ginger Ben

husky said:


> i'm struggling with the really low amount of carbs,energy levels have dropped off major, had a quick session in the gym this morning and was shifting some heavy weight but felt exhausted beyond belief -the wee fella was up every hour last night so my sleep was constantly getting interrupted so maybe down to this, if im the same tomorrow i'm gonnna have to up the carbs a wee bit i think. Any advice on low carb food that will keep me going appreciated.


More fats mate, peanut butter in shakes and use coconut oil too for cooking


----------



## Smoog

Sharpy76 said:


> I think this quote is going to be my signature i think
> 
> Don't listen to the others mate, they're just a bunch of immature haters:lol:


Oh I wasn't worried, I thought it was precious :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Morning!! Kids back at school today & my little Lucy starts primary1  feeling old. Had an ace sleep...some crazy zombie dreams....superb 

Start back on clen/t3 today so we'll see what the next 2ish week brings. (Not a Fukin lot I'm guessing lol)

Today (rest day)-

6.30- 1chicken fajita wrap lol (that my mrs left) 100mg t3/100mcg clen. 1ml test 1ml tren

10am- 50g rice 250g chicken cashews

2pm-50 g rice 250g chicken

5.30- 4 egg omellete

9pm- 200g salmon

Leaving work for an hour to see my daughter into her first day....won't be long until I can throw them out my house


----------



## Northern Lass

Keeks said:


> Evening hun.  How things and hows your OH?


Not good really , his leg is still swollen going to ring docs this morning.

How are you? Hows the prep going?

Looking good in that dress..


----------



## Sharpy76

Yesterdays workout....

*Back*

*Wide Grip Pullups * *full rom, top to......you know how i roll concerning these now lol!

B/W - 14 reps

B/W - 11 reps

B/W - 9 reps

B/W - 8 reps

*Hammer Strength Dorian Yates Row Machine*

50kg - 11 reps

55kg - 9 reps

55kg - 8 reps

50kg - 9 reps

*Hammer Strength Pullover Machine*

50kg - 10 reps

55kg - 9 reps

55kg - 8 reps

50kg - 8 reps

*Hammer Strength Iso Row* *1 arm at a time

60kg - 14 reps

65kg - 10 reps

65kg - 8 reps

65kg - 8 reps

*Traps*

*Hammer Strength Shrug Machine* *3 second pause at top

150kg - 14 reps

170kg - 12 reps

170kg - 11 reps

170kg - 9 reps

150kg - 10 reps

-------------------------

No gym today but back on that cardio grind after a few days off because of my neck tattoo.

Did 45mins fasted, heart rate between 130/140bpm, felt good to be back doing some cardio, i've missed it lol.

Have a good day homies!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TELBOR

Morning all!

Not long till final pics


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Morning all!
> 
> Not long till final pics


i saved mine a couple week ago


----------



## Northern Lass

R0BLET said:


> Morning all!
> 
> Not long till final pics


Cant wait!! Doesn't seem 2 mins ago we were doing our starting pics


----------



## TELBOR

YummyMummy said:


> Cant wait!! Doesn't seem 2 mins ago we were doing our starting pics


I'm using my starting pics as end pics, I'll just change them to black and white


----------



## Sharpy76

R0BLET said:


> I'm using my starting pics as end pics, I'll just change them to black and white


Lol!

Think i'll do exactly the same!

My leaning up plan has gone great, i'm currently half a stone heavier then when i started, good job Sharpy:FACEPALM: :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Sharpy76 said:


> Lol!
> 
> Think i'll do exactly the same!
> 
> My leaning up plan has gone great, i'm currently half a stone heavier then when i started, good job Sharpy:FACEPALM: :lol:


I'd be happy with that pmsl


----------



## bluejoanna

Morning All - Just back from nearly three weeks away. No training (well, a couple of hikes, but not very much!). Lots of eating and drinking and making merry. Feel uber wobbly right now! Back to gym in the morning. Looks like there is lots to catch up on. x


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Morning all!
> 
> Not long till final pics


Does @Chelsea actually have a picture of himself as his avi but they asked you to use their logo? :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

I'll run a spot the difference comp for my pics - none of you will spot it..... :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Does @Chelsea actually have a picture of himself as his avi but they asked you to use their logo? :lol:


He's on holiday you tool lol

Probably going to be same as my old one with different branding etc.

Just popped it up for the sake of it, sorry Dad


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> He's on holiday you tool lol
> 
> Probably going to be same as my old one with different branding etc.
> 
> Just popped it up for the sake of it, sorry Dad


lol only pulling your plonker, that's what you do when somebody defects to the other side. If this was WW2 you'd be shot for treason :lol:


----------



## onthebuild

Ginger Ben said:


> lol only pulling your plonker, that's what you do when somebody defects to the other side. If this was WW2 you'd be shot for treason :lol:


But @R0BLET would probably cause more casualties to the other side the fvckwit. I predict gonutrition will fall before it gets up and running :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> lol only pulling your plonker, that's what you do when somebody defects to the other side. If this was WW2 you'd be shot for treason :lol:


If this was WW2 you would of been tortured for being ginger 

I know your only messing bro, nothing wrong with a change every now and then. Did what I could for TPW :beer:


----------



## TELBOR

onthebuild said:


> But @R0BLET would probably cause more casualties to the other side the fvckwit. I predict gonutrition will fall before it gets up and running :lol:


Yeah thanks a lot mate :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben




----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> View attachment 132897


You on oxy's ?! :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> You on oxy's ?! :lol:


pmsl, have you seen his videos ranting about ginger bullying? Hilarious


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> pmsl, have you seen his videos ranting about ginger bullying? Hilarious


Link please


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Link please


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


>


Amazing!


----------



## Breda

I HAVE A SOUL!


----------



## Breda

Fuerza tren and winny arrived this mornin greatness awaits around the corner


----------



## TELBOR

Breda said:


> I HAVE A SOUL!


Since when?

:lol:

Whats the plan then you dirty [email protected]?


----------



## TELBOR

Double post!! GRRRR.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Fuerza tren and winny arrived this mornin greatness awaits around the corner


Good skills batman, I used the Fuerza winny and it made strength go through the roof, chest pressing the 62.5's at my peak!


----------



## Breda

R0BLET said:


> Since when?
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Whats the plan then you dirty [email protected]?


Since this ginger spoke for all minorities... great rant I must say lol

Guna try and lean up somewhat, lookin to run it for 10 weeks drop some bf hopefully will see how that goes


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Since this ginger spoke for all minorities... great rant I must say lol
> 
> Guna try and lean up somewhat, lookin to run it for 10 weeks drop some bf hopefully will see how that goes


Sounds good mate, with your size these days you'll look great for being that bit leaner (****)


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Good skills batman, I used the Fuerza winny and it made strength go through the roof, chest pressing the 62.5's at my peak!


Its zydex winny mate with any luck I'll get similar strength gains.

Strength has never been a focus of mine but it would be nice to hit a few pbs in the next comin weeks if the niggling injuries allow


----------



## TELBOR

Breda said:


> Since this ginger spoke for all minorities... great rant I must say lol
> 
> Guna try and lean up somewhat, lookin to run it for 10 weeks drop some bf hopefully will see how that goes


Brilliant rant lol

Sounds like a plan mate, i'm sure you'll still look the business come the end :beer:


----------



## Breda

R0BLET said:


> Brilliant rant lol
> 
> Sounds like a plan mate, i'm sure you'll still look the business come the end :beer:


I dont look the business yet mate but I am hopin to look a bit better in 10 weeks time

I like tren anyway and not runnin a crazy amount so I'll have fun no matter the results mate


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Sounds good mate, with your size these days you'll look great for being that bit leaner (****)


Wat fukin size lol but I agree I would look better leaner

I wanna look something like sharpy the cnut I think he's got a fantastic physique. Without soundin like ace of spades I think his size to bf ratio is spot on


----------



## Sharpy76

Breda said:


> Wat fukin size lol but I agree I would look better leaner
> 
> I wanna look something like sharpy the cnut I think he's got a fantastic physique. Without soundin like ace of spades I think his size to bf ratio is spot on


I told you before mate, you're a nice guy but mounting me is out of the question

When you starting your cycle?!

Get a bloody journal up too bud!!!


----------



## TELBOR

Sharpy76 said:


> I told you before mate, you're a nice guy but mounting me is out of the question
> 
> When you starting your cycle?!
> 
> Get a bloody journal up too bud!!!


If he runs a journal I'll drive to greenwich and fist @Ginger Ben outside your house


----------



## Sharpy76

R0BLET said:


> If he runs a journal I'll drive to greenwich and fist @Ginger Ben outside your house


 @Breda, DO IT!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## Breda

Sharpy76 said:


> I told you before mate, you're a nice guy but mounting me is out of the question
> 
> When you starting your cycle?!
> 
> Get a bloody journal up too bud!!!


I dont wanna mount you your ass aint big enough lol but your Mrs..... 

I dont really cycle mate been on test for god knows how long just addin in a few different compounds for a bit with a tweak of my diet

Fuk doin a journal nobody can learn anything from me and I'd rather just invite myself into everyone elses while I fly under the radar


----------



## Breda

R0BLET said:


> If he runs a journal I'll drive to greenwich and fist @Ginger Ben outside your house


Fist him 1st holdin a bit of paper sayin roblet fist ginger ben outside shapys and I'll do it


----------



## TELBOR

Breda said:


> Fist him 1st holdin a bit of paper sayin roblet fist ginger ben outside shapys and I'll do it


Paper maybe pushing my luck mate, lets see what Ben thinks first :innocent:


----------



## Breda

Diced and sliced has just put some recent pics up in his journal that kid looks fukin immense. No ****


----------



## Keeks

Wtf have I walked into here, it's a positive gay fest!

Anyway, afternoon all.  I'm still so very hungry and there's a table full of cake at work. :cursing:


----------



## TELBOR

Breda said:


> Diced and sliced has just put some recent pics up in his journal that kid looks fukin immense. No ****


No idea who he is lol

But looks good


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Wtf have I walked into here, it's a positive gay fest!
> 
> Anyway, afternoon all.  I'm still so very hungry and there's a table full of cake at work. :cursing:


Wtf is it with work places and snacks?!

I'm sure they do it on purpose lol


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Wtf is it with work places and snacks?!
> 
> I'm sure they do it on purpose lol


I know, it's driving me crazy, they never bring a selection of green veg do they?!


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> I know, it's driving me crazy, they never bring a selection of green veg do they?!


Or nuts!! Lol

I went on a brief training course yesterday, "food on arrival" .

Thank god I took my own lol. Table of junk food. Various doughnuts, biscuits and fizzy drinks


----------



## JANIKvonD

Breda said:


> Since this ginger spoke for all minorities... great rant I must say lol
> 
> Guna try and lean up somewhat, lookin to run it for 10 weeks drop some bf hopefully will see how that goes


this in inspiration to join the bulk come...less of a fat cvnt?


----------



## JANIKvonD

afternoon guys....i've stopped giving a fuk tbh :lol: been munching on rock all morning....fukin idiotic, dunno whats up.

meals themselves have actually been spot on lol.

anyway...2 week of this shyte then a week off training etc for me. NEED IT


----------



## Sharpy76

JANIKvonD said:


> afternoon guys....i've stopped giving a fuk tbh :lol: been munching on rock all morning....fukin idiotic, dunno whats up.
> 
> meals themselves have actually been spot on lol.
> 
> anyway...2 week of this shyte then a week off training etc for me. NEED IT


Personally i think it should be renamed "The 10 week *NON*-transformation comp". Whoever has the LEAST changes, wins?

:lol:


----------



## Northern Lass

When will we be judged?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sharpy76 said:


> Personally i think it should be renamed "The 10 week *NON*-transformation comp". Whoever has the LEAST changes, wins?
> 
> :lol:


In! Lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

YummyMummy said:


> When will we be judged?


monday 26th'ish.


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> monday 26th'ish.


Perfect timing lol.

Holiday on the 30th, zero training for a week and a blow out lol


----------



## Northern Lass

JANIKvonD said:


> monday 26th'ish.


Bring it on!! Ha ha ha


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Perfect timing lol.
> 
> Holiday on the 30th, zero training for a week and a blow out lol





YummyMummy said:


> Bring it on!! Ha ha ha


yeh im itching for the end!....fuk it im destroying the Xtrainer tonight!! & where the fuks my DNP :lol:

this comp has been great tbh....great banter with a great set of cvnts.


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> yeh im itching for the end!....fuk it im destroying the Xtrainer tonight!! & where the fuks my DNP :lol:
> 
> this comp has been great tbh....great banter with a great set of cvnts.


I agree mate, it's been a good laugh.

Although its slowly gone quiet and that's purely down to us being boring sods on cutting diets lol

Bulk one will be great :beer:


----------



## onthebuild

R0BLET said:


> Perfect timing lol.
> 
> Holiday on the 30th,* zero training for a week *and a blow out lol


You'd think youd want a change from the last 10 weeks :whistling:


----------



## TELBOR

onthebuild said:


> You'd think youd want a change from the last 10 weeks :whistling:


This is true :crying:


----------



## JANIKvonD

onthebuild said:


> You'd think youd want a change from the last 10 weeks :whistling:


u getting in on this bulk comp ya wee ferit?


----------



## onthebuild

JANIKvonD said:


> u getting in on this bulk comp ya wee ferit?


Depends if there is a weight limit... Ill be 10 stone wet through by the end of this fvcker


----------



## TELBOR

onthebuild said:


> Depends if there is a weight limit... Ill be 10 stone wet through by the end of this fvcker


Screw the starting weight, probably need a category for biggest % increase. Lets be honest, some of us won't be doing a clean bulk


----------



## onthebuild

R0BLET said:


> Screw the starting weight, probably need a category for biggest % increase. Lets be honest, some of us won't be doing a clean bulk


I think the further north you are, the dirtier the bulk becomes :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

onthebuild said:


> I think the further north you are, the dirtier the bulk becomes :lol:


Agreed :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Screw the starting weight, probably need a category for biggest % increase. Lets be honest, some of us won't be doing a clean bulk





onthebuild said:


> I think the further north you are, the dirtier the bulk becomes :lol:





R0BLET said:


> Agreed :lol:


cvnts are just jelly  ......10 years time, folk will be following the same diet as mr JvD back in the day :whistling:


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> cvnts are just jelly  ......10 years time, folk will be following the same diet as mr JvD back in the day :whistling:


Lol.

Mate mine will be 75% clean, the rest will be IIFYM


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Lol.
> 
> Mate mine will be 75% clean, the rest will be IIFYM


fuk the macros mate...protein @ 400+ ...the rest is added greatness


----------



## Sharpy76

JANIKvonD said:


> fuk the macros mate...protein @ 400+ ...the rest is added greatness


Now THIS sounds like a man with a plan!

Can i copy your diet protocol please Master Obi-Wan


----------



## JANIKvonD

Sharpy76 said:


> Now THIS sounds like a man with a plan!
> 
> Can i copy your diet protocol please Master Obi-Wan


1step at a time young grasshopper. First....more pics of wife


----------



## Sharpy76

JANIKvonD said:


> 1step at a time young grasshopper. First....more pics of wife


 :lol:

She sent me this when she round her friends having a girly night in, thinking she was funny.

Don't ask me wtf they were all doing in the toilet though lol


----------



## Breda

Sharpy76 said:


> :lol:
> 
> She sent me this when she round her friends having a girly night in, thinking she was funny.
> 
> Don't ask me wtf they were all doing in the toilet though lol
> 
> View attachment 132953


The decor could do with an update


----------



## Sharpy76

Breda said:


> The decor could do with an update


 :lol:

Yeah, thats what i thought, scumming gits!


----------



## TELBOR

Sharpy76 said:


> :lol:
> 
> She sent me this when she round her friends having a girly night in, thinking she was funny.
> 
> Don't ask me wtf they were all doing in the toilet though lol
> 
> View attachment 132953


She p1ssed in that cup ?


----------



## JANIKvonD

Moarnin, nice early night last night & spent some well needed chill time with the mrs....watched 'wee man' great movie.

Today-

7am- 180g salmon fillet clen/t3/vits

10am- 180g salmon fillet

1.30- 200g steak, 50g basmati

4pm- 250g chicken 50g basmati

6pm- train.. Back/hams/rear delts/traps/ biceps...ouch

7.30- 200g steak 1jacket spud

9.30- cashews

*theres an extra salmon meal in there compared to my journo food....had to be eaten today lol*


----------



## Keeks

Good morning all!  Mid week boost for me and Im super giddy this morning.......Im the new TPW rep! :bounce: Over the moon about it and still cant believe it tbh, but its given me a really good boost and I'm raring to go more than eve now! 

Fasted power walk done this morning, with back & abs tonight and 2nd cardio session on Xtrainer.

Also super excited as it's high carb day which means extra protein porridge and I'm now at the stage in prep where as high carb day is a vey super great day. :thumb: All I can think of is food!!!!!!!!!!!! But when I looked in the mirror this morning, I can see more changes now so it's good, tough but good! 

Have a good day all!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Sharpy76 said:


> :lol:
> 
> She sent me this when she round her friends having a girly night in, thinking she was funny.
> 
> Don't ask me wtf they were all doing in the toilet though lol
> 
> View attachment 132953


fuk did i miss this?!?!?!


----------



## bluejoanna

Morning All!

First day back to gym. My right arm is currently shaking like mad, so must had worked hard.

Brisk walk on treadmill, then shoulders and triceps.

1 x set of each, followed by a minute cardio (boxing, skipping, tuck jumps etc)

In all did 8 x sets on each with 14 reps per set. At the end we did drop set to failure.

After nearly three weeks off the gym, I could see that I had lost strength, but determined to get it back again. I also stepped on the scales and came in at 9.8 - a gain of about 5lbs...whoops! So this is me now, a new start, renewed determination and will lose the gut as soon as poss.

Have a tops day x


----------



## JANIKvonD

clen shakes are kicking me in the teeth atm lol


----------



## jon-kent

JANIKvonD said:


> clen shakes are kicking me in the teeth atm lol


You sure its not your body dying from going cold turkey from junk food mate :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

jon-kent said:


> You sure its not your body dying from going cold turkey from junk food mate :lol:


He hasn't tried that yet! lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

jon-kent said:


> You sure its not your body dying from going cold turkey from junk food mate :lol:


you've no doubt not been following the thread :lol: ....was gonna say this is the first day in 14i've not cheated.....but i had a big choc orange cookie this morning


----------



## jon-kent

JANIKvonD said:


> you've no doubt not been following the thread :lol: ....was gonna say this is the first day in 14i've not cheated.....but i had a big choc orange cookie this morning


Yeah but i saw your list of food for today and didnt see any pizza/cakes/cheeseburgers haha. At least youve had a cookie already mate i thought id woken up in some sort of quantom leap :lol:


----------



## B4PJS

jon-kent said:


> Yeah but i saw your list of food for today and didnt see any pizza/cakes/cheeseburgers haha. At least youve had a cookie already mate i thought id woken up in some sort of quantom leap :lol:


That's more of a wish list as to how he would like to eat that day. Never happens like that though, always snacking on summat else!


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Yeah but i saw your list of food for today and didnt see any pizza/cakes/cheeseburgers haha. At least youve had a cookie already mate i thought id woken up in some sort of quantom leap :lol:


He'll blame someone in his office, "it was her bday, so I had too!" LOL


----------



## jon-kent

B4PJS said:


> That's more of a wish list as to how he would like to eat that day. Never happens like that though, always snacking on summat else!


I reckon its all the ingrediants he puts into a sub and then deep fries lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

:lol: cvnts.

thats DEFFO all the shyte ill have today.....altho there's 1 cookie left & someone better eat it soon!!!


----------



## Sharpy76

JANIKvonD said:


> :lol: cvnts.
> 
> *thats DEFFO all the shyte ill have today*.....altho there's 1 cookie left & someone better eat it soon!!!


*BULLSH!T*

:lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Sharpy76 said:


> *BULLSH!T*
> 
> :lol:


*DOUBLE BULLSH!T!!*

:tt2:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Sharpy76 said:


> *BULLSH!T*
> 
> :lol:





R0BLET said:


> *DOUBLE BULLSH!T!!*
> 
> :tt2:


i swear i've lost a pile of water weight sinse starting the clen/t3 yesterday....more veins...more outline of abs & thats midday? fuk knows whats going on.

never updated last night....but the mrs call got canceled...so we went for a chippy, fish supper (large fish n chips to u english cvnts) & a sausage supper (2 battered smoked sausages & chips)  fukin hard life i tell ya's !


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> i swear i've lost a pile of water weight sinse starting the clen/t3 yesterday....more veins...more outline of abs & thats midday? fuk knows whats going on.
> 
> never updated last night....but the mrs call got canceled...so we went for a chippy, fish supper (large fish n chips to u english cvnts) & a sausage supper (2 battered smoked sausages & chips)  fukin hard life i tell ya's !


Sounds lovely.........

Fat fcuk!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Appear you bastards!!!


----------



## Craigyboy

See your still sticking to the typical scottish bbing diet jan


----------



## JANIKvonD

Craigyboy said:


> See your still sticking to the typical scottish bbing diet jan


Damn rite mate! Fuk u been? X


----------



## Craigyboy

JANIKvonD said:


> Damn rite mate! Fuk u been? X


Long story mate will fling you a pm with a brief run down don't fancy airing it for all to see


----------



## JANIKvonD

Craigyboy said:


> Long story mate will fling you a pm with a brief run down don't fancy airing it for all to see


Yeh do that bud, doesn't sound good tho


----------



## C.Hill

*copied from journal.

Right! I haven't trained for a few weeks now, haven't been eating amazing either, probably 250g protein a day at max I'd say, loads of processed shìt too, and didn't jab for 4 weeks!!!! Other things have gotten on top and training took a backseat  not like me.

Oh well onwards and upwards!

Jabbed 1ml cidos test last night, used a slin pin, never again lol was a white knuckle ride!

Diets been pretty good since Monday lol

Weighed myself this morning and was gutted!! 85kg!!!!!!!! Still, makes my lifts more impressive lol

Wanted to test my strength out on the compounds to see where I'm at, was pleasantly surprised!

Tonight's session---

Deadlifts

Warmup sets

220kg x1 easy

Could still pull 240 I reckon.

Inline bb bench

Warmup sets

110kg x1 easy

Had another few reps in me, think 115-120 would have gone up.

Back squat

Warmup sets

170kg x1

180kg fail

Still got a niggle in inner left thigh :/

Strict milli press

Warmup sets

85kg x1 easy

Bodyweight above my head so I'm happy!

Wide grip pull-ups

12 reps super strict, full stretch, full ROM.

Dips

20 strict reps, full stretch, full ROM.

Sorted!!!!


----------



## Sharpy76

*Chest*

*Parallel Dips*

B/W - 10 reps

B/W - 10 reps

20kg - 14 reps

25kg - 12 reps

30kg - 11 reps

30kg - 10 reps

25kg - 12 reps

*Hammer Strength Iso Wide Press*

50kg - 12 reps

50kg - 11 reps

50kg - 11 reps

50kg - 10 reps

*Hammer Strength Iso Incline Press*

50kg - 8 reps

45kg - 9 reps

45kg - 8 reps

45kg - 8 reps

*Cable Crossovers*

25kg - 12 reps

25kg - 11 reps

25kg - 10 reps

25kg - 10 reps

25kg - 8 reps

17.5kg - 11 reps

*Weighted Abs*

80kg x 5 - failure

---------------------------

Mixed it up a bit today by starting with dips. Was good cos i could attach a heavy weight and get some decent reps out, love weighted dips!!

First time doing the wide iso press, one of those machines that i always walk past but never bother but i really liked it. Could get an awesome squeeze at the top of the movement, defo be doing this again!

And some heavy ab work:eek: Should've really started doing these a couple of months ago but hey ho.......

Have a good evening ladies!


----------



## Northern Lass

Sorry I haven't been on but it's just me and the kids at the moment OH is in hospital 

Looks like hes going to be there for at least 5 days. I've managed to do some cardio and bicep action... knackered now though.


----------



## JANIKvonD

YummyMummy said:


> Sorry I haven't been on but it's just me and the kids at the moment OH is in hospital
> 
> Looks like hes going to be there for at least 5 days. I've managed to do some cardio and bicep action... knackered now though.


Fuk sake vicky, hope he's on the mend soon


----------



## JANIKvonD

Did a back/biceps last night-

Wide grip pull-ups (overhand)

Bw x 13

Bw x 10

Bw x 9

Full rom..controlled

Superset with bb shrugs-

120kg x failure

120kg x failure

120kg x failure

Very little rest between everything.

Straight arm lateral pushdowns-

36kg x 12

36kg x 12

36 kg x 12

36kg x 12 > 15kg x failure

Superset with rope curls-

30kg x 15

30kg x 15

30kg x failure > 15kg x failure

Supported chest EZ row-

60kg x 20

60kg x 20

60kg x failure

60kg x failure ouch

Superset with DB curls-

15s x failure

15 x failure

15kg x failure

Close grip hammer pulldown-

70kg x 10 fuked

50kg x 15

50kg x 15

Superset with rear delt cable flys-

8kg a side x 10

6kg x 12

6kg x failure > 3kg x failure

Doesn't look like much weight...but fuk me there nails lol.

Stinging hammer curls (across the body)

1set 17.5s x failure

Done. Pump was near unbearable....never had that with the first blast of clen?...fuk knows.

Today ( rest day)-

6am- clen/t3/vits

10am- 250g chicken 1 jacket spud

12.30- 250g chicken 1 jacket spud

4pm- 250g chicken 1 jacket spud

7pm- 4eggs scrambled 4 bacon

10pm- tub o quark.


----------



## Keeks

Morning all. 

Can't believe we're nearly in the last week :w00t: where's the last 9 weeks gone?! Don't neg me for this next statement but......

It'll be xmas in no time. 

Anyway, energy levels low today, thank God it's nearly weekend but got a few things on so it will be a busy one anyway, with a cat nap or two along the way.

Fasted cardio on xtrainer and tabata this morning, then legs and hiit on rower tonight.

Have a good day all. :thumb:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all, been up throughout the night with pooch honking up so trip to the vets again this morning! Let's hope It's not the same as last time!!

Hiit will have to be done later this evening but diet will be nailed as per.

Got a big bbq to prepare for on Saturday as well. Got about 12 family and friends descending on us for a pi55 up and feeding. Handy that It's my cheat day 

Will be having a few beers but not getting blotto. More interested in the pulled pork baps and home made pizzas in making tbh


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning all, been up throughout the night with pooch honking up so trip to the vets again this morning! Let's hope It's not the same as last time!!
> 
> Hiit will have to be done later this evening but diet will be nailed as per.
> 
> Got a big bbq to prepare for on Saturday as well. Got about 12 family and friends descending on us for a pi55 up and feeding. Handy that It's my cheat day
> 
> Will be having a few beers but not getting blotto. More interested in the pulled pork baps and home made pizzas in making tbh


hope the pups ok mate.


----------



## C.Hill

JANIKvonD said:


> Did a back/biceps last night-
> 
> Wide grip pull-ups (overhand)
> 
> Bw x 13
> 
> Bw x 10
> 
> Bw x 9
> 
> Full rom..controlled
> 
> Superset with bb shrugs-
> 
> 120kg x failure
> 
> 120kg x failure
> 
> 120kg x failure
> 
> Very little rest between everything.
> 
> Straight arm lateral pushdowns-
> 
> 36kg x 12
> 
> 36kg x 12
> 
> 36 kg x 12
> 
> 36kg x 12 > 15kg x failure
> 
> Superset with rope curls-
> 
> 30kg x 15
> 
> 30kg x 15
> 
> 30kg x failure > 15kg x failure
> 
> Supported chest EZ row-
> 
> 60kg x 20
> 
> 60kg x 20
> 
> 60kg x failure
> 
> 60kg x failure ouch
> 
> Superset with DB curls-
> 
> 15s x failure
> 
> 15 x failure
> 
> 15kg x failure
> 
> Close grip hammer pulldown-
> 
> 70kg x 10 fuked
> 
> 50kg x 15
> 
> 50kg x 15
> 
> Superset with rear delt cable flys-
> 
> 8kg a side x 10
> 
> 6kg x 12
> 
> 6kg x failure > 3kg x failure
> 
> Doesn't look like much weight...but fuk me there nails lol.
> 
> Stinging hammer curls (across the body)
> 
> 1set 17.5s x failure
> 
> Done. Pump was near unbearable....never had that with the first blast of clen?...fuk knows.
> 
> Today ( rest day)-
> 
> 6am- clen/t3/vits
> 
> 10am- 250g chicken 1 jacket spud
> 
> 12.30- 250g chicken 1 jacket spud
> 
> 4pm- 250g chicken 1 jacket spud
> 
> 7pm- 4eggs scrambled 4 bacon
> 
> 10pm- tub o quark.


Wow how long did all that take you mate??


----------



## JANIKvonD

C.Hill said:


> Wow how long did all that take you mate??


about 40min'ish mate


----------



## C.Hill

JANIKvonD said:


> about 40min'ish mate


Nice mate! Bet you was fcuked! Lol like a heavy cardio session mixed in!


----------



## JANIKvonD

C.Hill said:


> Nice mate! Bet you was fcuked! Lol like a heavy cardio session mixed in!


i was mate!...have upped the volume & added supersets everywhere to keep intensity up for this cut....gotta compansate for ZERO cardio in my life pmsl


----------



## bluejoanna

Morning!

So food still a bit hit and miss, but training hard. Today was legs and I felt every single movement. In spite of long stretches and a massage on the powerplate, I reckon I will suffer tomorrow....

Weighted Walking lunges - 14 reps on each leg

SDSL - 14 reps (had to actually do these in sets of 7 as it was as heavy as fuk for me - about 60k)

Bulgarian split squats with 20k weight on shoulders - 14 reps on each leg

Box Step with 14k db - 14 on each leg (had to reduce the weight on the second set, literally could not hold onto them)

Repeated twice. I was the only one with the trainer so he did it with me and we were both wrecks by the end. It was then a 7 minute hit on the cross trainer and a good stretch and contortion on the powerplate to try and loosen up. My tri's ache today and my legs ache from squatting yesterday, so lord knows how tomorrow will be - Abs and cardio....gulp!

Have a good one x


----------



## husky

morning- feeling drained all week i have to admit, had a decent munch yesterday for the first time in ages i ate what i wanted and how much i wanted but back to normal today, training legs later.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Behind on my food today due to trip to the vet this morning, little rascal seems ok but isn't eating and doesn't want to do much. Will admit him for observations later if he hasn't brightened up by then.

Time for meal 2! Hungry!!!


----------



## B4PJS

Hope the little bugger gets better soon


----------



## Keeks

Morning all.  C & P from journal............

Glad it's Friday, cardio was tough this morning, xtrainer and tabata, am Fooked already and still got a full day at work with 2nd cardio session tonight.

Another bad nights sleep, mind just won't switch off and think I've got to the stage in prep now whereas decent sleep is a bit of a wish. Sleep had been unsettled on and off for a while now, but this week has been bad due to hunger pangs and excitement too, but also thoughts of my comps getting closer.

For the first time though this morning, I actually feel quite small, like I've shrunk overnight. I always get to a point during prep where I literally get out of bed one day and feel like things have clicked into place, and when I stepped out of the shower this morning and was putting some moisturiser on, I felt I've shrunk, and with the yuk feeling of the week and nightly hunger, know it's coming together, yay!!!!! 

Have a good day all. :thumb:


----------



## TELBOR

Morning all,

Not the best of weeks training wise lol

Trap is still quite painful, never mind 

Cardio this morning, 20 Mins Treadmill Hiit. 10 mins X-Trainer SSC and a 1000m dash on the Rower lol

@Keeks, twit twoo in the AVI 

@EVERYONE-ELSE ..... you're all sexy [email protected] :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning u bunch of sexual folkers!!!

....i have sinned :devil2: yesterdays food was-

10am- 2 large cheeseburgers with onions & T/S

1pm- 500g chicken, 2 jacket spuds, half tub of coleslaw

6pm- 12 minifillets, 2 chips, 1/2 large popcorn chicken....gravy.

9.30- tub of ben & jerrys blondie brownie (this is BY FAR...the best one yet!!!) ate this while in a nice bubble bath PMSL.

know what the scary thing is?...im still leaner this morning :huh: loving this clen/t3 lol.

today...is not any better as i've run out of food without realising until i was about to walk out the door for work :lol:

6.30- clen/t3 & a fudge choc brownie milkshake

10am- roll van

12.30- Mcdonalds

4.30- pizza

6pm- wedding in my kilt 

wut cut?


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Morning all,
> 
> Not the best of weeks training wise lol
> 
> Trap is still quite painful, never mind
> 
> Cardio this morning, 20 Mins Treadmill Hiit. 10 mins X-Trainer SSC and a 1000m dash on the Rower lol
> 
> @Keeks, twit twoo in the AVI
> 
> @EVERYONE-ELSE ..... you're all sexy [email protected] :lol:


 mg: Aww thanks, but does that mean I'm not a sexy [email protected]?!


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> morning u bunch of sexual folkers!!!
> 
> ....i have sinned :devil2: yesterdays food was-
> 
> 10am- 2 large cheeseburgers with onions & T/S
> 
> 1pm- 500g chicken, 2 jacket spuds, half tub of coleslaw
> 
> 6pm- 12 minifillets, 2 chips, 1/2 large popcorn chicken....gravy.
> 
> 9.30- tub of ben & jerrys blondie brownie (this is BY FAR...the best one yet!!!) ate this while in a nice bubble bath PMSL.
> 
> know what the scary thing is?...im still leaner this morning :huh: loving this clen/t3 lol.
> 
> today...is not any better as i've run out of food without realising until i was about to walk out the door for work :lol:
> 
> 6.30- clen/t3 & a fudge choc brownie milkshake
> 
> 10am- roll van
> 
> 12.30- Mcdonalds
> 
> 4.30- pizza
> 
> 6pm- wedding in my kilt
> 
> wut cut?


Fpmsl, business as usual then lol


----------



## Keeks

@JANIKvonD Don't forget the kilt pics!!!!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning mofos

Awesome session this morning, chest, back and traps. Totally ruined.after that, glad to have weekend off lifting!

Inc bench

Inc db flys

Decline bench

Tbar rows

Underhand pulldowns

Hammer grip cable row

Db pullovers

Bb shrugs

Food!!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Keeks said:


> @JANIKvonD Don't forget the kilt pics!!!!!


lol will do! & the wee mans. i tried mine on last night...TWICE as the mrs wanted to see it on


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> mg: Aww thanks, but does that mean I'm not a sexy [email protected]?!


PMSL. No comment :wub:


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> morning u bunch of sexual folkers!!!
> 
> ....i have sinned :devil2: yesterdays food was-
> 
> 10am- 2 large cheeseburgers with onions & T/S
> 
> 1pm- 500g chicken, 2 jacket spuds, half tub of coleslaw
> 
> 6pm- 12 minifillets, 2 chips, 1/2 large popcorn chicken....gravy.
> 
> 9.30- tub of ben & jerrys blondie brownie (this is BY FAR...the best one yet!!!) ate this while in a nice bubble bath PMSL.
> 
> know what the scary thing is?...im still leaner this morning :huh: loving this clen/t3 lol.
> 
> today...is not any better as i've run out of food without realising until i was about to walk out the door for work :lol:
> 
> 6.30- clen/t3 & a fudge choc brownie milkshake
> 
> 10am- roll van
> 
> 12.30- Mcdonalds
> 
> 4.30- pizza
> 
> 6pm- wedding in my kilt
> 
> wut cut?


LEGEND!

That is all


----------



## bluejoanna

So as predicted, I was walking like John Wayne this morning. Plus my shoulders and tri's are killing me from the previous day. NEVER taking three weeks off again - not worth the pain - and they weren't not long sessions either!

So got to gym this morning and the trainer I was expecting was not there, but a new Strong Man bloke, but the poor sod has an ear infection (gawd knows why he was at work, he could not walk straight). He had already set up a full body circuit, so he set the time and left us to it. Was a sweaty wreck by the end. The session was one minute exercise, followed by one minute of two step step ups...

Shrugs

Shoulder Press

Front Raises

Side Raises

Bicep Curl

Tricep kick back

Crunches on swiss ball

Heavy weight side bends

KB figure of 8

Squats with med ball

Alternate lunges onto stepper

Cue sweat. Was good though and hopefully now fully settled into the routine of getting out of bed and getting my @se back to the gym.

Its the OH Birthday this weekend, so no doubt some massive overindulgence will ensure. Nothing new there then eh! Have a good weekend. x


----------



## TELBOR

bluejoanna said:


> So as predicted, I was walking like John Wayne this morning. Plus my shoulders and tri's are killing me from the previous day. NEVER taking three weeks off again - not worth the pain - and they weren't not long sessions either!
> 
> So got to gym this morning and the trainer I was expecting was not there, but a new Strong Man bloke, but the poor sod has an ear infection (gawd knows why he was at work, he could not walk straight). He had already set up a full body circuit, so he set the time and left us to it. Was a sweaty wreck by the end. The session was one minute exercise, followed by one minute of two step step ups...
> 
> Shrugs
> 
> Shoulder Press
> 
> Front Raises
> 
> Side Raises
> 
> Bicep Curl
> 
> Tricep kick back
> 
> Crunches on swiss ball
> 
> Heavy weight side bends
> 
> KB figure of 8
> 
> Squats with med ball
> 
> Alternate lunges onto stepper
> 
> Cue sweat. Was good though and hopefully now fully settled into the routine of getting out of bed and getting my @se back to the gym.
> 
> Its the OH Birthday this weekend, so no doubt some massive overindulgence will ensure. Nothing new there then eh! Have a good weekend. x


Embrace the DOMS


----------



## bluejoanna

R0BLET said:


> Embrace the DOMS


Am trying to Rob, but literally everything hurts at the moment....:eek:


----------



## Ginger Ben

bluejoanna said:


> Am trying to Rob, but literally everything hurts at the moment....:eek:




Most versatile picture ever lol


----------



## TELBOR

bluejoanna said:


> Am trying to Rob, but literally everything hurts at the moment....:eek:


A chocolate bar will ease the pain :lol:


----------



## husky

morning- I'm nightshift tonight so im gonna hit the garage early today and then once i've had a re-feed get back to my bed,i'm looking forward to this ending to be honest so i can get back to eating large volumes and get my strength back up to what it should be.

Keeks new avi is lovely.

Jan--your a fecking eating machine mate-but feel like boakin imagining a McD's.


----------



## bluejoanna

R0BLET said:


> A chocolate bar will ease the pain :lol:




Now that my friend is uncalled for!


----------



## JANIKvonD

bluejoanna said:


> *So as predicted, I was walking like John Wayne this morning*. Plus my shoulders and tri's are killing me from the previous day. NEVER taking three weeks off again - not worth the pain - and they weren't not long sessions either!
> 
> So got to gym this morning and the trainer I was expecting was not there, but a new Strong Man bloke, but the poor sod has an ear infection (gawd knows why he was at work, he could not walk straight). He had already set up a full body circuit, so he set the time and left us to it. Was a sweaty wreck by the end. The session was one minute exercise, followed by one minute of two step step ups...
> 
> Shrugs
> 
> Shoulder Press
> 
> Front Raises
> 
> Side Raises
> 
> Bicep Curl
> 
> Tricep kick back
> 
> Crunches on swiss ball
> 
> Heavy weight side bends
> 
> KB figure of 8
> 
> Squats with med ball
> 
> Alternate lunges onto stepper
> 
> Cue sweat. Was good though and hopefully now fully settled into the routine of getting out of bed and getting my @se back to the gym.
> 
> Its the OH Birthday this weekend, so no doubt some massive overindulgence will ensure. Nothing new there then eh! Have a good weekend. x


am i the only cvnt thatt found this funny for the wrong reason :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

husky said:


> morning- I'm nightshift tonight so im gonna hit the garage early today and then once i've had a re-feed get back to my bed,i'm looking forward to this ending to be honest so i can get back to eating large volumes and get my strength back up to what it should be.
> 
> Keeks new avi is lovely.
> 
> Jan--your a fecking eating machine mate-but feel like boakin imagining a McD's.


i seemed to have stopped giving a fuk mate.....a clear sign that im due a week off it all :lol: mrs starts this herbalife shyte on monday (tried to talk her out it but she'll only stick to a diet if she's doing it with others) so her & her sisters n a couple mates are all doing it. should make my life easier


----------



## bluejoanna

JANIKvonD said:


> am i the only cvnt thatt found this funny for the wrong reason :lol:


[email protected]! But then again, I am a newly wed.....So always knackered....


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> am i the only cvnt thatt found this funny for the wrong reason :lol:


No lol


----------



## bluejoanna

Ginger Ben said:


> No lol


You lads all have dirty minds


----------



## JANIKvonD

bluejoanna said:


> You lads all have dirty minds
> View attachment 133221


can near guarantee, every pillow in your house looks like this^


----------



## JANIKvonD

today on vein watch-

-(right side)from the mein vein that runs up the middle of my bicep..got a new 1 branching down the OUTSIDE of my arm (never had 1 here before).

-(right side)the chunky vein that runs up the middle of my inner arm..i've got about 4 or 5 branching out both ways toward the elbow side.

-(left side) about half a dozen skinny wee fukers started creeping out from inner elbow/inner arm.

-upper chest/collar bone is now the most defined its ever been & the veins (when im tensing) travel all the way accross the 'join'...looks like stitches actually lol.

-neck...fukil'el...got LOADS on my neck now (front at least lol) very skinny but proper POP out.

-upper chest in general has a few chunky new ones...takes some squeezing to get them out full tho.

-QUADS seein new ones every day atm...still look p!sh tho :lol:

-calfs...got some crackers there now...i like my calfs tbh, IMO VERY genetically gifted there....just need trained now lol.

- lower /side abs..got chunky veins on my lower tummy/groin area...there slowly creeping up the sides on my abs..up quite high now.

- lats...couple veins on lats poping now...never had that before.

happy chappy


----------



## TELBOR

Today on vein watch.....

1 on my left bollock.

:lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Today on vein watch.....
> 
> 1 on my left bollock.
> 
> :lol:


Pmsl.

I've just got the one main vein


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Pmsl.
> 
> I've just got the one main vein


Pics or no vein 

i'll whatsapp ya :wink:


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Today on vein watch.....
> 
> 1 on my left bollock.
> 
> :lol:


pmsl. thats just the veins...got some wee muscle i didnt know i had, popping threw....the inner elbow muscle for example ? wtf


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> pmsl. thats just the veins...got some wee muscle i didnt know i had, popping threw....the inner elbow muscle for example ? wtf


Do you do a full body check ya weirdo 

I've had a deep tissue massage on the trap today, fcuk me it was horrible lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Do you do a full body check ya weirdo
> 
> I've had a deep tissue massage on the trap today, fcuk me it was horrible lol


I'm alway nekit mate...& often find myself noticing new things 

Took this at the start of the week actually, fair bit leaner looking today as the clen/t3 seem to have dumped a pile of water (was also after a days eating)


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> I'm alway nekit mate...& often find myself noticing new things
> 
> Took this at the start of the week actually, fair bit leaner looking today as the clen/t3 seem to have dumped a pile of water (was also after a days eating)
> 
> View attachment 133228


Pic whore


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Pic whore


 was a 5sec timer...didnt even have time to tense properly pmsl (hence why i didnt post it)


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> was a 5sec timer...didnt even have time to tense properly pmsl (hence why i didnt post it)


Looks ok to me mate


----------



## Keeks

Happy Saturday all! C & P from journal, with added smileys..........

Absolute superb week progress wise, and my waist has now dropped to an all time low.......22.5"

I seem to hit a stage in prep where I wake up shrunken, and this happened this week, and sure enough after weigh in and measurements, I really have shrunk alll over. I also find the happier I am, the better prep goes and this week has been a great week so therefore, has boosted prep more it seems.

6 weeks out now from 1st show, and although still loads of work to do, and now it gets really tough, can foresee tears no doubt, but know the end is in sight and things are going to plan this time.

Really happy and its Saturday so even happier. Terrible nights sleep though so may be due an afternoon nap.

Will be posting progress pics next week as it will be the end of the 10 week challenge too, and the 9 weeks so far have absolutely flown!

 :bounce: :thumb:   :bounce: :thumb:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Hello lovers, had a great night at the wedding last night! Wee man was a babe magnet in his kilt pmsl, I wasn't drinking (shocked?) so me & him just went on the flange hunt.

Ill add more pics when folk sober up & update there fb with pics lol.


----------



## Sharpy76

JANIKvonD said:


> Hello lovers, had a great night at the wedding last night! Wee man was a babe magnet in his kilt pmsl, I wasn't drinking (shocked?) so me & him just went on the flange hunt.
> 
> Ill add more pics when folk sober up & update there fb with pics lol.
> 
> View attachment 133294
> View attachment 133295


Cute as fvck mate!!!

Shame about the old man though, your milkman must be a looker then?



Seriously though, you scrub up well for a greedy fat fvcker:lol:


----------



## Sharpy76

Missed a couple of workout updates but been busy tbh, anyway.......

*Thursday*

Fasted Cardio on bike - 45mins SS (HR 130/140bpm)

*Biceps*

*Standing BB Curls*

20kg x 2 - 10 reps

30kg - 10 reps

40kg - 12 reps

40kg - 10 reps

40kg - 8 reps

35kg - 8 reps

*DB Hammer Curls* *5 reps then alternate arm

17.5kg - 15 reps

17.5kg - 14 reps

17.5kg - 14 reps

17.5kg - 12 reps

17.5kg - 11 reps

17.5kg - 10 reps

17.5kg - 10 reps

------------------------

*Friday*

*Shoulders*

*Standing Press Machine*

20kg x 3 - 10 reps

30kg - 12 reps

35kg - 10 reps

35kg - 9 reps

35kg - 8 reps

30kg - 9 reps

*Rear Pec Dec*

96kg - 12 reps

96kg - 10 reps

96kg - 9 reps

96kg - 9 reps

*Triple Drop Set Seated Laterals*

15kg - 10 reps *>* 7.5kg - 14 reps *>* - 3kg - 15 reps

15kg - 9 reps *>* 7.5kg - 11 reps *>* - 3kg - 14 reps

15kg - 8 reps *>* 7.5kg - 9 reps *>* - 3kg - 12 reps

15kg - 7 reps *>* 7.5kg - 8 reps *>* - 3kg - 12 reps

*Traps*

*Hammer Strength Standing Shrug Machine* *3 second pause at top

160kg - 11 reps

160kg - 10 reps

160kg - 8 reps

140kg - 9 reps

140kg - 8 reps

------------------------------

Off to gym in a bit after i've taken the boy footy training (the season has started again, WOOOOOOOP!!!!!) but unsure of what i'm doing as friend said his back feels iffy so might just be some tri's and abs, nothing major.

Have a good weekend peeps!


----------



## B4PJS

Squats:

10x20kg

10x40kg

5x60kg

5x80kg

3x85kg

5x60kg

Incline Bench:

20x20kg

10x30kg

3x5x40kg

incline flys, front raises, side raises

Noticed my strength was down quite a bit due to knocking the dbol on the head this week due to not training. Have dropped a load of water weight this week and now back down to 12%bf. Looked good in the mirror after this workout, traps are starting to pop massively. I think that the test is making me a lot hotter than normal, have noticed I am sweating like a pig most of the time now, though that could also have been the water dropping from the dbol.

Was generally pleased with the workout, pretty tired now but felt good to be back in the gym.


----------



## onthebuild

Looking massively ghey @JANIKvonD

Clean for once though, the yearly bath must have paid off :lol:

Whens this thing over anyway... I'm itching to bulk!!


----------



## onthebuild

onthebuild said:


> Looking massively ghey @JANIKvonD
> 
> Clean for once though, the yearly bath must have paid off :lol:
> 
> Whens this thing over anyway... I'm itching to bulk!!


As above... Getting sick of this now










McDonald's is calling


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all. First hangover I've had in a while!

Good bbq yesterday, loads of food, cake, crisps, beer and discovered a liking for spiced rum and full fat coke 

Back on it today though once I've jumped on scales and seen the damage LOL


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Whats appenin mo fuka'z!


----------



## Northern Lass

Lost 2lb this wk... thats a total of 2 st


----------



## JANIKvonD

Morning all, heads deffo not in this anymore lol...getting lazy with everything + forgetting jabs etc, was supposed to be finished tren this week but looks like I've about 3left pmsl. Foods been terrible. On the other hand....personal life is excellent ATM lol.

I'd say I'm prob still where I was a week or 2 ago bf wise...although new veins are still appearing (even today) so fuk knows. This week the mrs starts her herbalife p!sh so I'm gonna do some damage this week for final pics....week of on holiday next week with time off gym then gonna go hard at this cut upto November!


----------



## Keeks

JANIKvonD said:


> Morning all, heads deffo not in this anymore lol...getting lazy with everything + forgetting jabs etc, was supposed to be finished tren this week but looks like I've about 3left pmsl. Foods been terrible. On the other hand....personal life is excellent ATM lol.
> 
> I'd say I'm prob still where I was a week or 2 ago bf wise...although new veins are still appearing (even today) so fuk knows. This week the mrs starts her herbalife p!sh so I'm gonna do some damage this week for final pics....week of on holiday next week with time off gym then gonna go hard at this cut upto November!


Morning Jan, ace to hear things have picked up for you! :thumb:

Now get jabbing, let's hammer this last week. And no Mcdee' s!!!!!!! No way I can handle food talk this week. :cursing: :tongue:


----------



## Keeks

Morning all. After a rare decent nights sleep last night, I'm knackered this morning. :wacko:

Anyway, fasted hiit on xtrainer, then legs and cardio tonight.

Last final push in this now, gonna miss you guys, but still on bulk time in November and I can join you with food pics. Will be posting my weight, measurements and final pics on Saturday when I usually do them.

Have a good day all.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Hamster said:


> Morning you.
> 
> All I can see in that post was HERBALIFE wtf :cursing: :2guns: :crying: :no: hahaha.
> 
> Glad your person Life is going good, always makes a difference when your happy...that's what life is all about :thumb:


Haha..I know!! Tried to talk her outa it but she's having none of it pmsl. So rather than argue...I just let her crack on lol.

Cheers hammy x



Keeks said:


> Morning Jan, ace to hear things have picked up for you! :thumb:
> 
> Now get jabbing, let's hammer this last week. And no Mcdee' s!!!!!!! No way I can handle food talk this week. :cursing: :tongue:


Ok boss! Just way to stick a ml of tren in! No cheats.....we'll see pmsl x


----------



## onthebuild

Last week! How's everyone feeling?!

Cutting for this long really puts into perspective how hard it must be to prep for a show, because although the results are great its a bit of a headfvck!!

Cant wait to start bulking that's for sure!


----------



## Keeks

onthebuild said:


> Last week! How's everyone feeling?!
> 
> Cutting for this long really puts into perspective how hard it must be to prep for a show, because although the results are great its a bit of a headfvck!!
> 
> Cant wait to start bulking that's for sure!


The head fvck is one of the worst parts of prep....you get through the training/diet etc with the end goal of the competition in sight, that sorts of pulls you through, but you just cant control the mind and the more exhausted you get, the more the mind plays games.

I've done 9 weeks now, got another 9 weeks to do until my last show, and know that although tough up to now, its about to get abput 100 worse, both physically and mentally. :crying:

Its worth it though!


----------



## TELBOR

onthebuild said:


> Last week! How's everyone feeling?!
> 
> Cutting for this long really puts into perspective how hard it must be to prep for a show, because although the results are great its a bit of a headfvck!!
> 
> Cant wait to start bulking that's for sure!


Agreed lol

And it's been a half assed attempt !!

I'm feeling disappointed with how my 10 weeks have gone, should I have used some meds and peds..... Probably lol


----------



## husky

yeehaa into the last week, last lot of nightshifts finished, not much change on me to be honest, shows the commitment anyone who goes on stage must do is immense, couldnt do it and a new found respect for all who do-been good fun and motivational for me-role on the bulk- trining in the garage later today once i've had some sleep-enjoy your day people.

HH.


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Agreed lol
> 
> And it's been a half assed attempt !!
> 
> I'm feeling disappointed with how my 10 weeks have gone, should I have used some meds and peds..... Probably lol


junkie wannabee


----------



## Sharpy76

JANIKvonD said:


> ...... then gonna go hard at this cut upto November!


Fvck that!! 3 more months of cutting? Whats the fvcking point i say?!

I started bulking about 3wks ago:lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Agreed lol
> 
> And it's been a half assed attempt !!
> 
> I'm feeling disappointed with how my 10 weeks have gone, should I have used some meds and peds..... Probably lol


Ditto!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Keeks said:


> Morning all. After a rare decent nights sleep last night, I'm knackered this morning. :wacko:
> 
> Anyway, fasted hiit on xtrainer, then legs and cardio tonight.
> 
> Last final push in this now, gonna miss you guys, but still on bulk time in November and I can join you with food pics. Will be posting my weight, measurements and final pics on Saturday when I usually do them.
> 
> Have a good day all.


Don't worry we will all come in and spam your journal so you won't get a chance to miss us


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> Don't worry we will all come in and spam your journal so you won't get a chance to miss us


 :lol: You better had do!!! :thumb: And you can cheer me up over the next few grumpy weeks with funny pics.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Keeks said:


> :lol: You better had do!!! :thumb: And you can cheer me up over the next few grumpy weeks with funny pics.


Deal :thumbup:


----------



## JANIKvonD

im actually very happy with my progress threw this....obviously i havent put my ALL into it but losing any faster & it would be TOO fast imo, another 10weeks after my week off, before bulk comp...so ill be aiming to lose at the same rate as the past 10 weeks....should leave me looking the best i have


----------



## JANIKvonD

Sharpy76 said:


> Fvck that!! 3 more months of cutting? Whats the fvcking point i say?!
> 
> I started bulking about 3wks ago:lol:


haha, will help me keep tabs on 'lean gains'.... :lol: good ane....ill be about 20stone by xmas


----------



## JANIKvonD

another couple dodgy pics popping up on fb


----------



## Ginger Ben

Had a 9lb rebound after Saturday's cheat....whoops. That'll be a lot of lager then..... :whistling:


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Had a 9lb rebound after Saturday's cheat....whoops. That'll be a lot of lager then..... :whistling:


Its about time you went out and enjoyed yourself mate. That water will fall off you in no time


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Its about time you went out and enjoyed yourself mate. That water will fall off you in no time


True, haven't had a decent blow out in ages. Amazed at the weight change though, guess it's due to being on low cals for last 3 months or so. Sure most of it will come off over next few days.


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> True, haven't had a decent blow out in ages. Amazed at the weight change though, guess it's due to being on low cals for last 3 months or so. Sure most of it will come off over next few days.


Exactly! I know you have a strong will but you're only human mate you gotta relax things every now and then.


----------



## bluejoanna

Hello!

Had an exceedingly fat weekend (no surprises). It was the OH's B day so it was meals out with friends and waaaaaaaaaaaay too much booze.....Back on it today and back to the gym for tri's and bi's and a bit of cardio.

Have a grand one x


----------



## TJ_

If it's not too late to enter,

Me at the end of my bulk at around 14.8/15% body fat (left) and me at the end of my cut at 11.9 stone/4.9% body fat. I haven't documented my journey on here but I have evidence on Facebook, would be great to take part in the competition!



Cheers.


----------



## JANIKvonD

TJ_ said:


> If it's not too late to enter,
> 
> Me at the end of my bulk at around 14.8/15% body fat (left) and me at the end of my cut at 11.9 stone/4.9% body fat. I haven't documented my journey on here but I have evidence on Facebook, would be great to take part in the competition!
> 
> View attachment 133485
> 
> 
> Cheers.


only 9 weeks too late buddy....but i dont think you've got the idea of the thread anyway lol. @MuscleFood have a thread for transformations such as yours....get involved in that & they MIGHT do a wee interview with you on there website.

good work tho


----------



## MuscleFood

Do you have a before and after with your face in the photo? Need quality photos like those you see on the website.


----------



## TELBOR

TJ_ said:


> If it's not too late to enter,
> 
> Me at the end of my bulk at around 14.8/15% body fat (left) and me at the end of my cut at 11.9 stone/4.9% body fat. I haven't documented my journey on here but I have evidence on Facebook, would be great to take part in the competition!
> 
> View attachment 133485
> 
> 
> Cheers.


Awesome work mate, please advise;

- diet

- meds

- peds

- training split

- time period

Lol

Seriously though, you'd of nailed this if you'd of joined up from the start :beer:


----------



## faultline

TJ_ said:


> If it's not too late to enter,
> 
> Me at the end of my bulk at around 14.8/15% body fat (left) and me at the end of my cut at 11.9 stone/4.9% body fat. I haven't documented my journey on here but I have evidence on Facebook, would be great to take part in the competition!
> 
> View attachment 133485
> 
> 
> Cheers.


How tall are you mate?


----------



## husky

JANIKvonD said:


> another couple dodgy pics popping up on fb
> 
> View attachment 133474
> View attachment 133475
> View attachment 133476
> View attachment 133477


Great family pics mate


----------



## JANIKvonD

husky said:


> Great family pics mate


cheers dude...these are just the random ones lol, ill stick more up when the photographer posts them


----------



## JANIKvonD

Chest n delts-

Flat DBS (week2)-

25kg each hand x 15

35kg x 15

50kg x 12

40kg x failure > 20kg x failure

Face pulls-

50kg x 12

50kg x 12

50kg x failure

Superset with dips-

Bw x 20

Bw x 20

Bw x failure

Cable crossovers-

7plates a side x 10

7p x 10

7p x 10

7p x failure

Superset with front plate raises-

20kg x 12

20kg x 12

20kg x 10

20kg x failure

Cable side laterals-

4plates x 12

4plates x 12

4plates x 15

4 plates x failure

Superset with tri pushdowns (Vbar)-

Stack x 10

Stack x 10

Stack x. 10

Stack x failure

Done. Fuked.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Put some good size on those legs mate, sorry I meant arms


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Put some good size on those legs mate, sorry I meant arms


Haha


----------



## JANIKvonD

Hamster said:


> Sheez do you write all your weight down In a Journal as you train? I haven't got a clue what I life except for the basics like bench etc lol
> 
> Good pics :thumbup1:


I just memorise it & write it as soon as I get home. Easy enought to remember tbh, but I do sometimes type it between sets x


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Put some good size on those legs mate, sorry I meant arms


Fuk u Ben, there growing....... Very very slowly lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> Fuk u Ben, there growing....... Very very slowly lol


LOL still fuking bigger than mine :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Happy last Tuesday folks. 

My legs are killing today after horrible leg session and double hiit on xtrainer yesterday, I can't actually walk properly, job well done!!!

Same cardio today, with shoulders and chest tonight. Very hungry and cranky today, gonna be a long day me thinks.

Have a good one all.


----------



## Sharpy76

Yesterdays workout...

*Back*

*Wide Grip Pullups* *full rom

B/W - 14 reps

B/W - 11 reps

B/W - 9 reps

B/W - 8 reps + 1 partial

*HS Iso Lat DY™ Row*

55kg - 13 reps

60kg - 9 reps

60kg - 10 reps

60kg - 11 reps

*HS Iso Front Pulldown* *reverse grip, first time using this machine

40kg - 15 reps

50kg - 11 reps

50kg - 8 reps

50kg - 8 reps

*Seated CG Cable Row*

11 Plates - 12 reps

12 plates - 10 reps

12 plates - 10 reps

12 plates - 9 reps

*HS Pullover Machine*

50kg - 13 reps

55kg - 9 reps

55kg - 8 reps

50kg - 10 reps

*Traps*

*HS Standing Shrug Machine* *3 second hold at top

150kg - 12 reps

150kg - 13 reps

150kg - 9 reps

130kg - 10 reps

130kg - 8 reps

-------------------------

Fair bit of volume today, no particular reason why, i was just "feeling it" so went with it lol. Great workout and back was fried!!!

-------------------------

Saturdays workout...

Fasted cardio on bike - 45mins SS (h/r 130/140bpm)

*Triceps*

*Reverse Grip Smith Press*

40kg x 2 - 10 reps

80kg - 12 reps

80kg - 10 reps

80kg - 9 reps

*DB Overhead Extension*

50kg - 14 reps

50kg - 13 reps

50kg - 12 reps

50kg - 12 reps

50kg - 11 reps

*Rope Pulldowns*

49kg - 12 reps

49kg - 10 reps

49kg - 9 reps

49kg - 8 reps

----------------------

Have a good'un ladies and gents and @JANIKvonD


----------



## TELBOR

Morning you lot!

Cardio done, 30 mins HIIT.

Few sets on abs and that's my lot lol

Hopefully get back on the weights Saturday morning :beer:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Cardio train today LOL. 15 mins hiit and stretching done. Sciatica is quite bad today. Co-codamol it is


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Cardio train today LOL. 15 mins hiit and stretching done. Sciatica is quite bad today. Co-codamol it is


Frickin' hate co-codamol. Kills appetite!


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning ya'll. bodys in bits today!....foods gonna be terrible today (as its my birthday) so kids forced some chocolate burfday cake down my thoat mrs bought be shoes that are a size too small & a top thats too small ...good work. she fukin forgot about it!...went in yesterday...bought the first thing she seen, so the poor wee lass is taking it all back today lol, its the thought that counts eh.....in this case...lack of it! anyway.. we're saving it for friday & having a date night without the kids

have a good ane x


----------



## Northern Lass

Bet you took a lot of forcing with that cake.

I've pulled my hamstring  

Didn't feel good in the gym today ... my energy is zapped, probably because I haven't stopped all morning with the kids .

High carb day today.... need it terribly


----------



## JANIKvonD

YummyMummy said:


> Bet you took a lot of forcing with that cake.
> 
> I've pulled my hamstring
> 
> Didn't feel good in the gym today ... my energy is zapped, probably because I haven't stopped all morning with the kids .
> 
> High carb day today.... need it terribly


they pretty much held me down & force fed me, victor!


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> morning ya'll. bodys in bits today!....foods gonna be terrible today (as its my birthday) so kids forced some chocolate burfday cake down my thoat mrs bought be shoes that are a size too small & a top thats too small ...good work. she fukin forgot about it!...went in yesterday...bought the first thing she seen, so the poor wee lass is taking it all back today lol, its the thought that counts eh.....in this case...lack of it! anyway.. we're saving it for friday & having a date night without the kids
> 
> have a good ane x


Happy Birthday mate


----------



## bluejoanna

First cardio sesh for about a month this morning. I asked the trainer to be sensible rather than chucking me on the treadmill til I puked - thankfully, he listened. It was tough and i was sweaty, but did not have the urge to barf - result!

Jogging at 12 kph for 10 minutes

Boxing - 1 minute bursts, jabs, uppercuts and crosses - repeated several times

Body weigh squats

Lunges with shoulder press

Lunges with bicep curls

Step ups

Side steps

grass hoppers

Side planks with arm weights

Star jumps

Felt pretty darn good afterwards, despite rocking the sweaty wreck look.

Have a corking day x


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Happy Birthday mate


cheers robo x


----------



## Ginger Ben

I've dropped 7 of the 9 lbs water weight I put on from Saturday since yesterday lol. Got to love vit c and drinking shed loads of H2O :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> I've dropped 7 of the 9 lbs water weight I put on from Saturday since yesterday lol. Got to love vit c and drinking shed loads of H2O :lol:


much vitC u on matey? & do u split it?


----------



## JANIKvonD

got asked what the damage will be today in my journal.

not too bad tbh-

7am- choc cake & a cuppa

10am- 3 lorne sausage (square sausage) 4 bacon, melted cheese & tom sauce on a big tiger baguette. caramal slice. packet of cheese & onion chrisps.

12.30- thinking burgerking.

5.30- big plate of nachos the mrs said shes gonna make me for coming in.

6pm- more cake

9.30- mrs is making a 'special tea'...dunno what it is yet, prob a fukin kebab pmsl.

+ got a big bag of giant buttons & pringles sitting.


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> much vitC u on matey? & do u split it?


3g mate split with meals


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> got asked what the damage will be today in my journal.
> 
> not too bad tbh-
> 
> 7am- choc cake & a cuppa
> 
> 10am- 3 lorne sausage (square sausage) 4 bacon, melted cheese & tom sauce on a big tiger baguette. caramal slice. packet of cheese & onion chrisps.
> 
> 12.30- thinking burgerking.
> 
> 5.30- big plate of nachos the mrs said shes gonna make me for coming in.
> 
> 6pm- more cake
> 
> 9.30- mrs is making a 'special tea'...dunno what it is yet, prob a fukin kebab pmsl.
> 
> + got a big bag of giant buttons & pringles sitting.


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> I've dropped 7 of the 9 lbs water weight I put on from Saturday since yesterday lol. Got to love vit c and drinking shed loads of H2O :lol:


You ever tried dandelion root too? Along with vit c and water, works a treat for getting rid of water. :thumb:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Keeks said:


> You ever tried dandelion root too? Along with vit c and water, works a treat for getting rid of water. :thumb:


Yes got some of that too. Works really well


----------



## JANIKvonD

Keeks said:


> You ever tried dandelion root too? Along with vit c and water, works a treat for getting rid of water. :thumb:





Ginger Ben said:


> Yes got some of that too. Works really well


pair o cvnts...keeping you're secerets to yourselves


----------



## Keeks

JANIKvonD said:


> pair o cvnts...keeping you're secerets to yourselves


I will sell you secrets for 50p each. That first one was a birthday freebie but any more will now be chargeable at 50p. 

Or exchangeable for cream cakes in late October. :drool:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Keeks said:


> I will sell you secrets for 50p each. That first one was a birthday freebie but any more will now be chargeable at 50p.
> 
> *Or exchangeable* for cream cakes in late October. :drool:


we'll sort sumin out keeks


----------



## bigmitch69

I have been very slack keeping up to date but training wise not alot has happened in the last 2 weeks. Been a bit stressed at work and i have been on no carbs so energy levels are very low. Usually get rid of the stress in the gym but recently ive just been napping instead. On the bright side ive gone from 95kg back down to 89kg ready for my next holiday this friday. Feeling very skinny and small (not that i was big but i felt fuller at 95kg)

Need to carb up thursday or i'll have no energy to drink over the weekend. Looking forward to October when all my holidays are out of the way so i can put my belly back on and feel comfortable.

Although i have missed gym sessions, had an injury, gained weight, lost weight i feel i made an improvement in my chicken legs. Only slight but i can see it. Im looking forward to carrying on hitting legs harder when bulking over the winter. And any tips on how to make quads wider would be appreciated. Mine have grown slightly on the top but no change when looking at them straight on.

Posting week 10 pics today as im rammed tomorrow and thursday and then away friday. Its been fun and i look forward to seeing everyones progress when im back tuesday.

If anyones doing a long winter bulk eat cake get fat grow a beard and get strong competition let me know. I can grow a beard easy 

Have a good bank holiday everyone. I know i will :thumbup1:


----------



## TELBOR

bigmitch69 said:


> I have been very slack keeping up to date but training wise not alot has happened in the last 2 weeks. Been a bit stressed at work and i have been on no carbs so energy levels are very low. Usually get rid of the stress in the gym but recently ive just been napping instead. On the bright side ive gone from 95kg back down to 89kg ready for my next holiday this friday. Feeling very skinny and small (not that i was big but i felt fuller at 95kg)
> 
> Need to carb up thursday or i'll have no energy to drink over the weekend. Looking forward to October when all my holidays are out of the way so i can put my belly back on and feel comfortable.
> 
> Although i have missed gym sessions, had an injury, gained weight, lost weight i feel i made an improvement in my chicken legs. Only slight but i can see it. Im looking forward to carrying on hitting legs harder when bulking over the winter. And any tips on how to make quads wider would be appreciated. Mine have grown slightly on the top but no change when looking at them straight on.
> 
> Posting week 10 pics today as im rammed tomorrow and thursday and then away friday. Its been fun and i look forward to seeing everyones progress when im back tuesday.
> 
> If anyones doing a long winter bulk eat cake get fat grow a beard and get strong competition let me know. I can grow a beard easy
> 
> Have a good bank holiday everyone. I know i will :thumbup1:


Jesus, you have more holidays than Judith Chalmers


----------



## bigmitch69

R0BLET said:


> Jesus, you have more holidays than Judith Chalmers


Half a dozen or so. It's what I like spending my money on, cold beers in hot sunshine and if you book earlier enough one holiday usually costs what a weekend on the **** in my hometown costs! Got 3 trips in September alone :beer:


----------



## husky

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY BAWSACK HAVE A GOOD YIN*


----------



## JANIKvonD

bigmitch69 said:


> I have been very slack keeping up to date but training wise not alot has happened in the last 2 weeks. Been a bit stressed at work and i have been on no carbs so energy levels are very low. Usually get rid of the stress in the gym but recently ive just been napping instead. On the bright side ive gone from 95kg back down to 89kg ready for my next holiday this friday. Feeling very skinny and small (not that i was big but i felt fuller at 95kg)
> 
> Need to carb up thursday or i'll have no energy to drink over the weekend. Looking forward to October when all my holidays are out of the way so i can put my belly back on and feel comfortable.
> 
> Although i have missed gym sessions, had an injury, gained weight, lost weight i feel i made an improvement in my chicken legs. Only slight but i can see it. Im looking forward to carrying on hitting legs harder when bulking over the winter. And any tips on how to make quads wider would be appreciated. Mine have grown slightly on the top but no change when looking at them straight on.
> 
> Posting week 10 pics today as im rammed tomorrow and thursday and then away friday. Its been fun and i look forward to seeing everyones progress when im back tuesday.
> 
> If anyones doing a long winter bulk eat cake get fat grow a beard and get strong competition let me know. I can grow a beard easy
> 
> Have a good bank holiday everyone. I know i will :thumbup1:


we've organised a 20weeks bulk comp....starts november 1st  get involved


----------



## JANIKvonD

husky said:


> View attachment 133570
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY BAWSACK HAVE A GOOD YIN*


 :lol: cheers mucker


----------



## bigmitch69

JANIKvonD said:


> we've organised a 20weeks bulk comp....starts november 1st  get involved


I'm in that for sure. Start of MOvember so I can also track the growth of my top lip pubes ha ha!


----------



## Mr_Morocco

I';ve been slack myself still training though and looking pretty leanish when pumped, starting to see a few veins here n there so its all good, weighed in at 14.8 yesterday so my 14stone goal for this comp has gone out the window :lol: . Looking forward to the 20wk bulk journal should be a good crack, me and jan will walk that with our professional bodybuilding diets pmsl


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mr_Morocco said:


> I';ve been slack myself still training though and looking pretty leanish when pumped, starting to see a few veins here n there so its all good, weighed in at 14.8 yesterday so my 14stone goal for this comp has gone out the window :lol: . Looking forward to the 20wk bulk journal should be a good crack, me and jan will walk that with our professional bodybuilding diets pmsl


lol, it's got to be good weight mate, not a who can be the fattest cvnt journal :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> I';ve been slack myself still training though and looking pretty leanish when pumped, starting to see a few veins here n there so its all good, weighed in at 14.8 yesterday so my 14stone goal for this comp has gone out the window :lol: . Looking forward to the 20wk bulk journal should be a good crack, me and jan will walk that with our professional bodybuilding diets pmsl


I'll put you two up for higher % of BF gained


----------



## Mr_Morocco

R0BLET said:


> I'll put you two up for higher % of BF gained


Ill put you up for the category "No visible changes"


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> Ill put you up for the category "No visible changes"


Slag!!

I'm looking skinny as fcuk at the moment PMSL


----------



## JANIKvonD

i get more excited about what im gonna look like this time next year. deffo gonna pile a MASSIVE amount of weight on this bulk comp


----------



## onthebuild

Right guys! Only day off this week is currently being enjoyed! So I've stuck up my final pictures! Its been a hell of a ten weeks, and my commitment has been up and down, as you can see in my pics. Week 5 there is a huge difference, and I felt great, but more responsibilities at work has led to less time in the gym, and crucially less cardio. For this reason I think my bf has climbed a little since week 5, and I am, to be honest, gutted. It is what it is though, and its a great learning curve.

I would have liked to remain as focused as possible and actually make it to the end looking lean as fvck, but I think I came pretty damn close, and in all honesty was leaner than I ever have been in my life at week 5.

Cheers to that nob jockey @JANIKvonD for this idea, its been a hell of a run, now bring on the bulk! I think I'm in a decent shape at least, and look as though I train (maybe just for a marathon atm :lol: )

This is the favourite pic I have from each week that shows the journey.

Week 1



Week 5



Week 10


----------



## JANIKvonD

onthebuild said:


> Right guys! Only day off this week is currently being enjoyed! So I've stuck up my final pictures! Its been a hell of a ten weeks, and my commitment has been up and down, as you can see in my pics. Week 5 there is a huge difference, and I felt great, but more responsibilities at work has led to less time in the gym, and crucially less cardio. For this reason I think my bf has climbed a little since week 5, and I am, to be honest, gutted. It is what it is though, and its a great learning curve.
> 
> I would have liked to remain as focused as possible and actually make it to the end looking lean as fvck, but I think I came pretty damn close, and in all honesty was leaner than I ever have been in my life at week 5.
> 
> Cheers to that nob jockey @JANIKvonD for this idea, its been a hell of a run, now bring on the bulk! I think I'm in a decent shape at least, and look as though I train (maybe just for a marathon atm :lol: )
> 
> This is the favourite pic I have from each week that shows the journey.
> 
> Week 1
> 
> View attachment 133585
> 
> 
> Week 5
> 
> View attachment 133586
> 
> 
> Week 10
> 
> View attachment 133587


been a pleasure u fat skinny fat cvnt


----------



## JANIKvonD

im doing a water manipulation thing for the last 5days...

wed/thurs/fri-

-3GALLON water

- sub 50g carbs

-high protein

sat-

carb up on shyte (basically lol) + other stuff for drying out.

sunday- sugary carbs & a 'pump-up'

more too it than that...but theres the basics.

i KNOW my water plumits when i drop carbs out....so should be good.


----------



## TELBOR

onthebuild said:


> Right guys! Only day off this week is currently being enjoyed! So I've stuck up my final pictures! Its been a hell of a ten weeks, and my commitment has been up and down, as you can see in my pics. Week 5 there is a huge difference, and I felt great, but more responsibilities at work has led to less time in the gym, and crucially less cardio. For this reason I think my bf has climbed a little since week 5, and I am, to be honest, gutted. It is what it is though, and its a great learning curve.
> 
> I would have liked to remain as focused as possible and actually make it to the end looking lean as fvck, but I think I came pretty damn close, and in all honesty was leaner than I ever have been in my life at week 5.
> 
> Cheers to that nob jockey @JANIKvonD for this idea, its been a hell of a run, now bring on the bulk! I think I'm in a decent shape at least, and look as though I train (maybe just for a marathon atm :lol: )
> 
> This is the favourite pic I have from each week that shows the journey.
> 
> Week 1
> 
> View attachment 133585
> 
> 
> Week 5
> 
> View attachment 133586
> 
> 
> Week 10
> 
> View attachment 133587


Did a great job mate! We all know you've been busy at work mate.

Still got a good size to you too. Good work mate :beer:


----------



## onthebuild

R0BLET said:


> Did a great job mate! We all know you've been busy at work mate.
> 
> Still got a good size to you too. Good work mate :beer:


Cheers mate! I think the transformation was still pretty good between weeks 1-5 and I'm still in better condition than I was at the start so I'm pretty happy with that!


----------



## TELBOR

onthebuild said:


> Cheers mate! I think the transformation was still pretty good between weeks 1-5 and I'm still in better condition than I was at the start so I'm pretty happy with that!


Mate I had my money on you at week 5 lol

Bring on the bulk!!


----------



## Keeks

onthebuild said:


> Cheers mate! I think the transformation was still pretty good between weeks 1-5 and I'm still in better condition than I was at the start so I'm pretty happy with that!


Great work, looking ace! :thumb:


----------



## JANIKvonD

have i still got this in the bag then 

@roblet ....this water drop thing....am i reading this rite...3 *GALLON* of water a day?! as in 15 fukin liters??!

anyway...thats me started my low carb for a few days lol. food today is!-

7am- 4boiled eggs mashed up with butter

10am- 250g chicken, big handfull of spinage, 1/2 yellow pepper, 1/2 avacado.

12.30- 300g fat free natural yogurt (with some banana flavdrops), 2 TB spoons of peanutbutter.

4pm- 250g chicken, big handfull of spinage, 1/2 yellow pepper, 1/2 avacado.

6.30- train legs

7.30- 250g chicken + massive salad, 2 boiled eggs

10pm-200ml fat free yogurt, 2 TB spoons PB.

+ 3 fukin GALLON of water. ran out of bloody vitC tho lol. pile it in tonight....be up all night p!ssing but hey-ho. gotta try deplete glysogen stores so might throw some extra bits n bobs in with legs


----------



## Keeks

JANIKvonD said:


> have i still got this in the bag then
> 
> @roblet ....this water drop thing....am i reading this rite...3 *GALLON* of water a day?! as in 15 fukin liters??!
> 
> anyway...thats me started my low carb for a few days lol. food today is!-
> 
> 7am- 4boiled eggs mashed up with butter
> 
> 10am- 250g chicken, big handfull of spinage, 1/2 yellow pepper, 1/2 avacado.
> 
> 12.30- 300g fat free natural yogurt (with some banana flavdrops), 2 TB spoons of peanutbutter.
> 
> 4pm- 250g chicken, big handfull of spinage, 1/2 yellow pepper, 1/2 avacado.
> 
> 6.30- train legs
> 
> 7.30- 250g chicken + massive salad, 2 boiled eggs
> 
> 10pm-200ml fat free yogurt, 2 TB spoons PB.
> 
> + 3 fukin GALLON of water. ran out of bloody vitC tho lol. pile it in tonight....be up all night p!ssing but hey-ho. gotta try deplete glysogen stores so might throw some extra bits n bobs in with legs


Whack vit c upto about 10 per day, dandelion root and also Aquaban is ok too. Happy peeing!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

When is the end date for this?


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> have i still got this in the bag then
> 
> @roblet ....this water drop thing....am i reading this rite...3 *GALLON* of water a day?! as in 15 fukin liters??!
> 
> anyway...thats me started my low carb for a few days lol. food today is!-
> 
> 7am- 4boiled eggs mashed up with butter
> 
> 10am- 250g chicken, big handfull of spinage, 1/2 yellow pepper, 1/2 avacado.
> 
> 12.30- 300g fat free natural yogurt (with some banana flavdrops), 2 TB spoons of peanutbutter.
> 
> 4pm- 250g chicken, big handfull of spinage, 1/2 yellow pepper, 1/2 avacado.
> 
> 6.30- train legs
> 
> 7.30- 250g chicken + massive salad, 2 boiled eggs
> 
> 10pm-200ml fat free yogurt, 2 TB spoons PB.
> 
> + 3 fukin GALLON of water. ran out of bloody vitC tho lol. pile it in tonight....be up all night p!ssing but hey-ho. gotta try deplete glysogen stores so might throw some extra bits n bobs in with legs


Aim for 8 litres mate


----------



## Keeks

Ps Jan......50p please. :tongue:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Keeks said:


> Whack vit c upto about 10 per day, dandelion root and also Aquaban is ok too. Happy peeing!





Keeks said:


> Ps Jan......50p please. :tongue:


10g vitC ?!!?!? holly fuk lol.

will boaby pics doo? (& bear in mind....i WILL actually send it, so be very carefull what u say PMSL)


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> 10g vitC ?!!?!? holly fuk lol.
> 
> will boaby pics doo? (& bear in mind....i WILL actually send it, so be very carefull what u say PMSL)


I'll be doing 10g lol

Erm... where are my pics PMSL


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> I'll be doing 10g lol
> 
> Erm... where are my pics PMSL


ill watsapp u a pic of my berse (bit between baws n erse)


----------



## B4PJS

JANIKvonD said:


> ill watsapp u a pic of my berse (bit between baws n erse)


http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=gooch


----------



## JANIKvonD

Fukin avacado was raw pmsl. Meal 2


----------



## TELBOR

danMUNDY said:


> When is the end date for this?


This weekend mate


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> Fukin avacado was raw pmsl. Meal 2
> 
> View attachment 133637


Best raw anyway mate


----------



## husky

JANIKvonD said:


> ill watsapp u a pic of my berse (bit between baws n erse)


chinrest


----------



## JANIKvonD

B4PJS said:


> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=gooch


yes...we use that word too lol, felt it was a bit english tho


----------



## JANIKvonD

:thumb:



husky said:


> chinrest


haha fukin knew u were gonna say that!! :lol:


----------



## B4PJS

JANIKvonD said:


> yes...we use that word too lol, felt it was a bit english tho


At least we would know what ya meant :lol:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

R0BLET said:


> This weekend mate


bloody hell, this 10 weeks has flown by!

wishing everyone the best of luck!


----------



## JANIKvonD

B4PJS said:


> At least we would know what ya meant :lol:


ill have u ALL talking jock soon enough, few of yas have already showed signs of converting 



danMUNDY said:


> bloody hell, this 10 weeks has flown by!
> 
> wishing everyone the best of luck!


cheers mucker. hows training with bear going?


----------



## TELBOR

danMUNDY said:


> bloody hell, this 10 weeks has flown by!
> 
> wishing everyone the best of luck!


Soon passed hasn't it!

My money is on one of the ladies now, all the lads seem to have gone off the rails or changed goals PMSL


----------



## bluejoanna

So another hit of cardio followed by legs. Fab session. Food was good yesterday too (apart from the boiled sweets I chomp on when being waxed - great distraction method!!). All in all, another fine day.


----------



## TELBOR

bluejoanna said:


> So another hit of cardio followed by legs. Fab session. Food was good yesterday too (apart from the boiled sweets I chomp on when being waxed - great distraction method!!). All in all, another fine day.


I'll remember that when i go for my sack, back and crack :lol:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

JANIKvonD said:


> cheers mucker. hows training with bear going?


going well mate, getting bigger and stronger week to week, PB's are coming in nicely!

looking forward to the end result


----------



## husky

JANIKvonD said:


> ill have u ALL talking jock soon enough, few of yas have already showed signs of converting
> 
> cheers mucker. hows training with bear going?


i'm betting we'll have keeks jumping around with a tartan mini on talking about podgering soon.


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Soon passed hasn't it!
> 
> My money is on one of the ladies now, all the lads seem to have gone off the rails or changed goals PMSL


speak for yourself u fat cvnt

week1-



week8-


----------



## husky

looking good mate-nobandit!


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> speak for yourself u fat cvnt
> 
> week1-
> 
> View attachment 133638
> View attachment 133639
> 
> 
> week8-
> 
> View attachment 133640
> View attachment 133641
> View attachment 133642


Looking good mate, nice boxers and that's some serious gurning going off where the pic cuts out


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Looking good mate, nice boxers *and that's some serious gurning going* off where the pic cuts out


pmsl, its my scared face that makes it look like that mate....actually not bad


----------



## Mr_Morocco

R0BLET said:


> Soon passed hasn't it!
> 
> My money is on one of the ladies now, all the lads seem to have gone off the rails or changed goals PMSL


My moneys on Yummy Mummy shes made some real progress and visible differences


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> My moneys on Yummy Mummy shes made some real progress and visible differences


Agree mate. These woman have far better will power than us lol!


----------



## Mr_Morocco

JANIKvonD said:


> speak for yourself u fat cvnt
> 
> week1-
> 
> View attachment 133638
> View attachment 133639
> 
> 
> week8-
> 
> View attachment 133640
> View attachment 133641
> View attachment 133642


----------



## JANIKvonD

Mr_Morocco said:


> View attachment 133646


 :lol: fuk u all


----------



## husky

R0BLET said:


> Agree mate. These woman have far better will power than us lol!


Too true -i've not just been sidetracked but completely derailed-feck it bring on the bulk!


----------



## Mr_Morocco

husky said:


> Too true -i've not just been sidetracked but completely derailed-feck it bring on the bulk!


thats the spirit pmsl, glad im not the only one


----------



## TELBOR

husky said:


> Too true -i've not just been sidetracked but completely derailed-feck it bring on the bulk!


LOL

I think the bulk comp will keep us all on track, purely because all the pics of food that will be posted!!

Saying that i'll probably gain 1lb and lose 2% BF come the end


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Im hoping by november/dec ill have a lean base to start a bulk cycle on, should be starting with a coach on monday to sort my diet out and give me something to stick to


----------



## husky

Its been working nightshift thats fecked me up if im honest, trying to get by on three/ four hours sleep along with tren and three mental sprogs has killed me the last few weeks-but feck it i can see changes in my body so if thats all im taking from this(along with some great banter with everyone involved) im a winner.


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> Im hoping by november/dec ill have a lean base to start a bulk cycle on, should be starting with a coach on monday to sort my diet out and give me something to stick to


Who you using mate? Someone local?


----------



## bluejoanna

R0BLET said:


> Agree mate. These woman have far better will power than us lol!


Speak for yourself Rob - I have managed to put on weight my willpower is sh!te! :beer:


----------



## Mr_Morocco

bluejoanna said:


> Speak for yourself Rob - I have managed to put on weight my willpower is sh!te! :beer:


YOLO!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mr_Morocco said:


> *Im hoping by november/dec ill have a lean base to start a bulk cycle on*, should be starting with a coach on monday to sort my diet out and give me something to stick to


Was going to say how the fvck are you going to do that but then I read the rest of it pmsl. Who you using mate?


----------



## Keeks

JANIKvonD said:


> 10g vitC ?!!?!? holly fuk lol.
> 
> will boaby pics doo? (& bear in mind....i WILL actually send it, so be very carefull what u say PMSL)


So you're saying your boaby pics are worth 50p each?!

Cool, fire them over! :thumb:



R0BLET said:


> I'll be doing 10g lol
> 
> Erm... where are my pics PMSL


I will sell you Jan's boaby pics for 70p each?


----------



## Keeks

Right, I'm knackered, hungry, tired and starving!!! :cursing: And its only midday! :crying:

But officially half way through the week, woo hoo! :bounce:


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> I will sell you Jan's boaby pics for 70p each?


Cheaper to buy a pack of cocktail sausages :lol:


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Cheaper to buy a pack of cocktail sausages :lol:


 :lol: 60p then? Bargain!


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> :lol: 60p then? Bargain!


I'm not made of money you know :lol:


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> I'm not made of money you know :lol:


How about I throw in a bum pic?


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> How about I throw in a bum pic?


 @JANIKvonD's bum ...... Deal!!

:lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

slavering cvnts


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> @JANIKvonD's bum ...... Deal!!
> 
> :lol:


Fvcking idiot!! LOL


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> @JANIKvonD's bum ...... Deal!!
> 
> :lol:


Ultimate bargain, you get bum, berse and boaby pics, all for 60p :lol:

@JANIKvonD We're onto a money spinner here, get pics across ASAP!!!


----------



## Breda

R0BLET said:


> @JANIKvonD's bum ...... Deal!!
> 
> :lol:


Fool


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Fvcking idiot!! LOL


 @Keeks sent me bum pics weeks ago :wink:


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> @Keeks sent me bum pics weeks ago :wink:


 :blush: Anytime.


----------



## JANIKvonD

tbh i've seen @Keeks naked a few times now.....srs


----------



## JANIKvonD

water update...6lt in....p!shing every 30 secs.


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> water update...6lt in....p!shing every 30 secs.


Probably got a water infection mate :lol:

I'm up to 6 litres too, easy lol.


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Probably got a water infection mate :lol:
> 
> I'm up to 6 litres too, easy lol.


7.5 now...catch up ya d!ck


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> 7.5 now...catch up ya d!ck


Lol. I'll be at 8 for 5pm mate 

Then I'll slow down so I'm not píssing all night


----------



## Mr_Morocco

you 2 are nutters, 8L of water wtf


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> you 2 are nutters, 8L of water wtf


Anabolic as fcuk brah!?! U mad


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> tbh i've seen @Keeks naked a few times now.....srs


Yeah she's not shy, all you do is a quick PM and she's more than happy to help. Aren't you @Keeks 

PMSL

Each pic comes with a Quark tip, can't beat that can you :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Lol. I'll be at 8 for 5pm mate
> 
> Then I'll slow down so I'm not píssing all night


ill be @ 9lt in 15min :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> ill be @ 9lt in 15min :lol:


Something wrong with you isn't there mate


----------



## Ginger Ben




----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


>


 :lol: this did actualy make me go for a p!ss


----------



## B4PJS

You 2 need to make sure you also have some diarolyte or something similar cos you are going to need those electrolytes that you are ****ing away...


----------



## TELBOR

B4PJS said:


> You 2 need to make sure you also have some diarolyte or something similar cos you are going to need those electrolytes that you are ****ing away...


All is well.... for now


----------



## Keeks

JANIKvonD said:


> tbh i've seen @Keeks naked a few times now.....srs


 mg: I was outraged then, but then I remember its true! :lol:



R0BLET said:


> Yeah she's not shy, all you do is a quick PM and she's more than happy to help. Aren't you @Keeks
> 
> PMSL
> 
> Each pic comes with a Quark tip, can't beat that can you :lol:


Always! And I know you only do it for the quark tip anyway! :tongue:


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Always! And I know you only do it for the quark tip anyway! :tongue:


Of course I do, what do you take me for :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Keeks said:


> mg: I was outraged then, but then I remember its true! :lol:
> 
> :


just to confirm ppl I HAVE seen keeks naked.


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> just to confirm ppl I HAVE seen keeks naked.


you know the rules.....picsor.....


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> you know the rules.....picsor.....


there will be a live feed from my bedroom when she comes to stay for a few month


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> just to confirm ppl I HAVE seen keeks naked.


Your BS is boring me 

If you've seen @Keeks naked then @Breda will come and suck @Ginger Ben off :lol:


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Your BS is boring me
> 
> If you've seen @Keeks naked then @Breda will come and suck @Ginger Ben off :lol:


 mg: You shouldn't say that, as this once, Jan is actually telling the truth!!!!

Have fun Breda and Ben!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Keeks said:


> mg: You shouldn't say that, as this once, Jan is actually telling the truth!!!!
> 
> Have fun Breda and Ben!


what do ya mean "this once" ya cheeky cow :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> mg: You shouldn't say that, as this once, Jan is actually telling the truth!!!!
> 
> Have fun Breda and Ben!


Oh they will :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Keeks said:


> mg: You shouldn't say that, as this once, Jan is actually telling the truth!!!!
> 
> Have fun Breda and Ben!


----------



## Keeks

JANIKvonD said:


> just to confirm ppl I HAVE seen keeks naked.


Forgot to say, my bum bags being shipped today. :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


>


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Keeks said:


> Forgot to say, my bum bags being shipped today. :thumb:


see it saturday?


----------



## Keeks

JANIKvonD said:


> see it saturday?


Maybe. :tongue:


----------



## sxbarnes

Has this finished yet? Seems to be going on for weeks.

What's this bulk comp in November Jan? I should be up for that


----------



## B4PJS

sxbarnes said:


> Has this finished yet? Seems to be going on for weeks.
> 
> What's this bulk comp in November Jan? I should be up for that


Finishes sunday. JvD will prob be in charge of posting the new one


----------



## JANIKvonD

sxbarnes said:


> Has this finished yet? Seems to be going on for weeks.
> 
> What's this bulk comp in November Jan? I should be up for that


20week bulk comp, starts 1st november....same story mate, *best* transformation wins (doesnt mean fattest.....which is the catagory ill be looking to win  ) get involved mate....but we'll sort the details closer the time bud.


----------



## JANIKvonD

everyone up for keeping this thread going as a wee congragating spot upto the bulk comp thread?


----------



## B4PJS

Sounds good, though start a new one a few weeks out from it to get wider interest


----------



## Breda

R0BLET said:


> Your BS is boring me
> 
> If you've seen @Keeks naked then @Breda will come and suck @Ginger Ben off :lol:


No I won't


----------



## Mr_Morocco

JANIKvonD said:


> everyone up for keeping this thread going as a wee congragating spot upto the bulk comp thread?


Yea defo mate its a good crack in here, plus we can laugh at @R0BLET in more than 1 thread then


----------



## TELBOR

Breda said:


> No I won't


Don't worry mate, no pics so no deep throat for you tonight :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> Yea defo mate its a good crack in here, plus we can laugh at @R0BLET in more than 1 thread then


Lol. Such a cùnt


----------



## Breda

R0BLET said:


> Don't worry mate, no pics so no deep throat for you tonight :lol:


Well thank fuk for that cos my lock jaw has been playin up


----------



## Northern Lass

Done my pics will upload tonight


----------



## TELBOR

Breda said:


> Well thank fuk for that cos my lock jaw has been playin up


Sorry about that mate, still..... Got my balls in didn't I :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

YummyMummy said:


> Done my pics will upload tonight


Someone's keen lol

I'll be holding off for a while pmsl


----------



## Breda

R0BLET said:


> Sorry about that mate, still..... Got my balls in didn't I :lol:


With your piece bein the size of a tack and the width of a hair it wasnt difficult


----------



## TELBOR

Breda said:


> With your piece bein the size of a tack and the width of a hair it wasnt difficult


That's pretty generous mate, was you píssed? :lol:


----------



## Northern Lass

Well ive done my pics but I might have to do them again as they're bit dark?


----------



## Northern Lass

R0BLET said:


> Someone's keen lol
> 
> I'll be holding off for a while pmsl


scardy cat lol


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Don't worry mate, no pics so no deep throat for you tonight :lol:


 :lol: Cant believe that no-one believes Jan......it is actually true!!! :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Yep, definately up for keeping this thread going, or another one. Was thinking this morning that I'll miss you guys and the banter in here.


----------



## B4PJS

How are all you batty boys and lezzers this evening? Had to shift my training tomorrow morning as had some chores to do this evening when I got home


----------



## Ginger Ben

Keeks said:


> :lol: Cant believe that no-one believes Jan......it is actually true!!! :lol:


Explain how this has happened?!?! Lol


----------



## Keeks

B4PJS said:


> How are all you batty boys and lezzers this evening? Had to shift my training tomorrow morning as had some chores to do this evening when I got home


Evening! But Im not a batty boy or a lezzer! :tongue:



Ginger Ben said:


> Explain how this has happened?!?! Lol


What, that no one believes Jan?! I dont know! :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Keeks

YummyMummy said:


> Well ive done my pics but I might have to do them again as they're bit dark?


Blinky flip! Massive well done hun, massive changes, impressive work! :thumb:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Keeks said:


> Evening! But Im not a batty boy or a lezzer! :tongue:
> 
> What, that no one believes Jan?! I dont know! :whistling: :lol:


Noooo not that


----------



## Northern Lass

Keeks said:


> Blinky flip! Massive well done hun, massive changes, impressive work! :thumb:


What!!?? Where? Lol


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> Noooo not that


You'll just have to believe us on this one, but he is telling the truth. :blush: You can carry on doing your Joey dance now! :lol:



YummyMummy said:


> What!!?? Where? Lol


All over, especially legs and face, looks very different. :thumb:


----------



## Northern Lass

I've seem to stop loosing around my waist and hips.... do I need to do more ab work?


----------



## husky

YummyMummy said:


> What!!?? Where? Lol


can see plenty change in you mrs, remember its a marathon not a sprint(wife tells me that all the time), so keep doing what your doing ,you should be proud of what you've achieved in a short time already.


----------



## Northern Lass

husky said:


> can see plenty change in you mrs, remember its a marathon not a sprint(wife tells me that all the time), so keep doing what your doing ,you should be proud of what you've achieved in a short time already.


Thanks husky


----------



## Keeks

YummyMummy said:


> I've seem to stop loosing around my waist and hips.... do I need to do more ab work?


Everyones different and lose's weight differently. I tend to find for myself, I'll lose it on my legs, then bum, then waist & hips, then legs and so on and so on. It will continue to come off, but stomach fat is very very stubborn and usually that last (for me anyway) fat to shift. Just keep doing what you're doing, its working well for you.

When you get to a point where your weight loss stops and you arent changing, then change things up again but if things are working well, carry on. Like Husky said, its a marathon, not a sprint, slow steady fat loss will stay off better.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Legs-

Front bb squats-

40kg x 10

50kg x 10

60kg x10

70kg x 10

Quad extension-

4aets x 15 @ 75kg (last to failure)

Superset with lying ham curls-

4aets x 15 @ 50kg (last to failure)

Machine press-

2 sets @ 160kg x failure

Fuked.

Will catch up with y'all tomorrow x


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Updated my pics as not much is gonna change between now and weekend


----------



## JANIKvonD

Morning all, got a compliment this morning as I was doing my usual nekit strut "you're legs are getting bigger"....now this...coming from the womin who doesn't notice a 2stone drop in bf since 13weeks ago..is really a big deal to me pmsl.

Today ( rest day...although think ill go do some delts)

7am- 200g natural fat free yogurt, spoon of PB

10am- 250g chicken, big handful spinage, 1/2 a pepper, 1/2 avacado.

12.30- 4boiled eggs mashed with butter

3.30- 250g chicken, big handful spinage, 1/2 a pepper, 1/2 avacado.

6pm- 250g chicken, big salad, spoon of PB

9.30- 4egg omellete.

12ish lt water, clen\t3, 10g bit C


----------



## Keeks

Naked strut at work......where do you work? :confused1:

Thats great though, always good when someone else notices the changes, good work! :thumb:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Keeks said:


> Naked strut at work......where do you work? :confused1:
> 
> Thats great though, always good when someone else notices the changes, good work! :thumb:


 :lol: yeh it's good she's noticing changes....they are growing rapidly tbf, cvnts were choking to get trained pmsl.


----------



## JANIKvonD

bloody frgot to take my clen/t3! + forgot my vitC pmsl. clen/t3 ok to take at night? (obv it is but does it affect you're sleep)


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> bloody frgot to take my clen/t3! + forgot my vitC pmsl. clen/t3 ok to take at night? (obv it is but does it affect you're sleep)


Fcuk taking them before bed lol


----------



## husky

take your t3 but not the clen mate or you'll be lying there listening to your heart bumping away as i done last week.


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Fcuk taking them before bed lol





husky said:


> take your t3 but not the clen mate or you'll be lying there listening to your heart bumping away as i done last week.


pmsl yeh i thought as much! deffo swerve it then as im working up aberdeen fri/sat so need to leave the house a 5am to get up there tomorrow! staying there friday night so will see what flange is kicking about the hotel


----------



## jon-kent

So who's winning so far :lol: not long left now is there ?!

Janik 'Ronald Mcdonald' Von D clearly disproving the myth that you cant out train a bad diet  :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

jon-kent said:


> So who's winning so far :lol: not long left now is there ?!
> 
> Janik 'Ronald Mcdonald' Von D clearly disproving the myth that you cant out train a bad diet  :lol:


 :lol: ...might stick 'the myth buster' in my sig  everyones done great mate...few better than others, but overall everyones improved (except rob) ...so fuk knows, will leave it upto the judges


----------



## jon-kent

JANIKvonD said:


> :lol: ...might stick 'the myth buster' in my sig  everyones done great mate...few better than others, but overall everyones improved (except rob) ...so fuk knows, will leave it upto the judges


Haha yeah ! Rob is here as motivation for everyone else pmsl,


----------



## JANIKvonD

jon-kent said:


> Haha yeah ! Rob is here as motivation for everyone else pmsl,


pmsl, on the days we feel we look shyte & arent getting anywhere....we look at rob & everything seems better


----------



## JANIKvonD

MRS DROPPED IN MY CLEN/T3  150/100 down the hatch...same doasge again tomorrow then just 100/100 sat & thats it finished! well planned.. & looking forward to my low dose cruise now tbh.

halfway threw day 2 of no carbs.....& im fukin loving it tbh, enjoying PB a bit TOO much tho pmsl...hard to stop. feeling generally less slugish & tired, very strange. tomorrow...food will be pre-prepped but my tea will be in the hotel & i've got £25 of the companys 'tab' to eat threw lol...place is pretty cheap for food too so we'll see what happens...fat cvnt Jan MAY get his way :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Bunch of twàts!

:lol:


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Bunch of twàts!
> 
> :lol:


:sad:


----------



## Keeks

I'm struggling like fook today, tough day, no energy, even less tolerance, just in general being a mardy bum. All that's getting me through the day is thoughts of a mini bowl of banana porridge after training.

Moan over, its nearly bank holiday weekend, yay! Thank fook!


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> :sad:


Except you keeks, i'd happily share a tub of Ben & Jerry's with you :wub:


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Except you keeks, i'd happily share a tub of Quark with you :wub:


Fixed. :wub:


----------



## JANIKvonD

i've had a hellish day at work. was close to crumbling & stuffing a few of the cakes i bought the lads in my face......but never......yet


----------



## Keeks

JANIKvonD said:


> i've had a hellish day at work. was close to crumbling & stuffing a few of the cakes i bought the lads in my face......but never......yet


Stay strong Jan!!!! I feel like crumbling and crying, but no way, I've got a portion of walnuts at the ready!


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Fixed. :wub:


Quark now, BJ later?


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> i've had a hellish day at work. was close to crumbling & stuffing a few of the cakes i bought the lads in my face......but never......yet


Mate the tits at my place got a load of chocolate tea cakes and cookies in at 9am! I just left the office 

But, not craving anything yet.

I think i'm going to do the carb up tomorrow.... not too sure yet.


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Quark now, BJ later?


Ben & Jerrys later, you know I can't as I'm dieting. :lol: :tongue:


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Ben & Jerrys later, you know I can't as I'm dieting. :lol: :tongue:


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Keeks said:


> Stay strong Jan!!!! I feel like crumbling and crying, but no way, I've got a portion of walnuts at the ready!


cream apple turnover is calling me :mellow:


----------



## Keeks

JANIKvonD said:


> cream apple turnover is calling me :mellow:


 :crying: Please don't push me over the edge, I'm teetering as it is! :cursing:


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> cream apple turnover is calling me :mellow:


Don't do it.

Few more days!!



Keeks said:


> :crying: Please don't push me over the edge, I'm teetering as it is! :cursing:


Have another walnut


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Have another walnut


All gone. :thumbdown:


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Mate the tits at my place got a load of chocolate tea cakes and cookies in at 9am! I just left the office
> 
> But, not craving anything yet.
> 
> I think i'm going to do the carb up tomorrow.... not too sure yet.


na carb up saturday for me....then a 'pump' sesh on sunday


----------



## JANIKvonD

Keeks said:


> :crying: Please don't push me over the edge, I'm teetering as it is! :cursing:


sorry keeks...ill say no more about it


----------



## JANIKvonD

im staying strong  ....fukin pathetic....been a day & a half LMFAO :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> na carb up saturday for me....then a 'pump' sesh on sunday


Think I'll be too busy to do pics Sunday lol

So a day earlier it is, more water and more Vit c to have today pmsl.

Bàstard Man Vrs Food is on FML

:lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Think I'll be too busy to do pics Sunday lol
> 
> So a day earlier it is, more water and more Vit c to have today pmsl.
> 
> Bàstard Man Vrs Food is on FML
> 
> :lol:


man v food is the a nightmare while cutting!!!....i can only ever get human sized food to cheat with :lol:


----------



## Keeks

After this weekend, I've still got another 8 weeks of dieting to go. :crying:

But then wait til the bulk starts, I will be posting the most explicit food pics EVER!!  And I'm not even taking part.


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> man v food is the a nightmare while cutting!!!....i can only ever get human sized food to cheat with :lol:


I'm fancying meat and cheese now!!

To the kitchen i go


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> After this weekend, I've still got another 8 weeks of dieting to go. :crying:
> 
> But then wait til the bulk starts, I will be posting the most explicit food pics EVER!!  And I'm not even taking part.


I do feel for you and I've not even done it properly pmsl

Look forward to the pics! I'll be whoring out all my food pictures lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

Keeks said:


> After this weekend, I've still got another 8 weeks of dieting to go. :crying:
> 
> But then wait til the bulk starts, I will be posting the most explicit food pics EVER!!  And I'm not even taking part.


let the cream flow


----------



## JANIKvonD

I have sinned 

Not even sorry pmsl


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> I have sinned
> 
> Not even sorry pmsl


Pics or at least a description!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Pics or at least a description!


Soon


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> I have sinned
> 
> Not even sorry pmsl


Legend!

Still look better than me come Sunday


----------



## JANIKvonD

Part of the damage


----------



## Keeks

JANIKvonD said:


> *Part* of the damage
> 
> View attachment 133777


There's more? mg: I will apologise now if I 'accidentally' neg you! :tongue:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

JANIKvonD said:


> Part of the damage
> 
> View attachment 133777


you do realise the bulk doesn't start till November :rolleye:


----------



## Sharpy76

Crazy busy yesterday (and the last couple of days really) so not been on here much so heres a couple of workouts....

Wednesday:

*Chest*

*Dips*

B/W x 2 - 10 reps

20kg - 15 reps

30kg - 15 reps

35kg - 14 reps *

35kg - 14 reps

35kg - 12 reps

*35kg felt easy but i had a slight pain in my elbows so didn't want to go heavier. I'll dose up on some glucosamine and hopefully be good for 40kg next week, loving weighted dips atm!!

*HS Wide Iso Lat Press*

50kg - 12 reps

55kg - 12 reps

57.5kg - 12 reps

57.5kg - 11 reps

57.5kg - 11 reps

*HS Iso Lat Incline Press*

45kg - 10 reps

45kg - 10 reps

45kg - 9 reps + 1 partial

*Cable Xovers*

21kg - 10 reps

21kg - 9 reps

21kg - 11 reps

21kg - 9 reps

17.5kg - 10 reps

----------------------------

Thursday:

*Biceps*

15kg x 2 - 10 reps

30kg - 14 reps

40kg - 10 reps

40kg - 8 reps *felt the pain in my joints again, need to get that fvcking glucosamine asap!!!

30kg - 14 reps

30kg - 16 reps

*Hammer Curls* *5 reps alternated each arm

17.5kg - 15 reps

17.5kg - 15 reps

17.5kg - 15 reps

17.5kg - 14 reps

17.5kg - 12 reps

*One Arm Preacher Curls*

17.5kg - 10 reps

17.5kg - 9 reps

------------------------

No cardio done the last few days. Had a sh!tty cold and i've felt like turd first thing so i've really not been feeling it tbh. My whole body just aches and i can hardly move.......until i throw some ibuprofen down my neck lol. Then i'm ready for gym but cardio has been on the back burner for now!

I'll start cardio again tomorrow.

Happy damn Friday amigos!!!!!


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> Part of the damage
> 
> View attachment 133777


You are weak as p1ss


----------



## TELBOR

Sharpy76 said:


> Crazy busy yesterday (and the last couple of days really) so not been on here much so heres a couple of workouts....
> 
> Wednesday:
> 
> *Chest*
> 
> *Dips*
> 
> B/W x 2 - 10 reps
> 
> 20kg - 15 reps
> 
> 30kg - 15 reps
> 
> 35kg - 14 reps *
> 
> 35kg - 14 reps
> 
> 35kg - 12 reps
> 
> *35kg felt easy but i had a slight pain in my elbows so didn't want to go heavier. I'll dose up on some glucosamine and hopefully be good for 40kg next week, loving weighted dips atm!!
> 
> *HS Wide Iso Lat Press*
> 
> 50kg - 12 reps
> 
> 55kg - 12 reps
> 
> 57.5kg - 12 reps
> 
> 57.5kg - 11 reps
> 
> 57.5kg - 11 reps
> 
> *HS Iso Lat Incline Press*
> 
> 45kg - 10 reps
> 
> 45kg - 10 reps
> 
> 45kg - 9 reps + 1 partial
> 
> *Cable Xovers*
> 
> 21kg - 10 reps
> 
> 21kg - 9 reps
> 
> 21kg - 11 reps
> 
> 21kg - 9 reps
> 
> 17.5kg - 10 reps
> 
> ----------------------------
> 
> Thursday:
> 
> *Biceps*
> 
> 15kg x 2 - 10 reps
> 
> 30kg - 14 reps
> 
> 40kg - 10 reps
> 
> 40kg - 8 reps *felt the pain in my joints again, need to get that fvcking glucosamine asap!!!
> 
> 30kg - 14 reps
> 
> 30kg - 16 reps
> 
> *Hammer Curls* *5 reps alternated each arm
> 
> 17.5kg - 15 reps
> 
> 17.5kg - 15 reps
> 
> 17.5kg - 15 reps
> 
> 17.5kg - 14 reps
> 
> 17.5kg - 12 reps
> 
> *One Arm Preacher Curls*
> 
> 17.5kg - 10 reps
> 
> 17.5kg - 9 reps
> 
> ------------------------
> 
> No cardio done the last few days. Had a sh!tty cold and i've felt like turd first thing so i've really not been feeling it tbh. My whole body just aches and i can hardly move.......until i throw some ibuprofen down my neck lol. Then i'm ready for gym but cardio has been on the back burner for now!
> 
> I'll start cardio again tomorrow.
> 
> Happy damn Friday amigos!!!!!


MTFU


----------



## JANIKvonD

JANIKvonD said:


> Part of the damage
> 
> View attachment 133777


14" donner calzone (just meat & cheese)  thing was about 1.5" thick lol. looking shyte & bloated today


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> 14" donner calzone (just meat & cheese)  thing was about 1.5" thick lol. looking shyte & bloated today


Good :tongue:


----------



## JANIKvonD

also ate half a cheese pizza & couple pack of crisps a couple hour before this


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> also ate half a cheese pizza & couple pack of crisps a couple hour before this


LOL, What the fcuk happened in your mind last night then.... TREN?!

PMSL


----------



## Keeks

Tut tut @JANIKvonD :lol:

Get well soon @Sharpy76 

Morning all other transformers, its Friday!!!! :bounce:


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Tut tut @JANIKvonD :lol:
> 
> Get well soon @Sharpy76
> 
> Morning all other transformers, its Friday!!!! :bounce:


Its Friday and its a bank holiday  :beer:


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Its Friday and its a bank holiday  :beer:


I know, so very very super excited! Need it though to catch up on some rest, I'm feeling so drained. Fingers crossed for some sun so I can be lazy and sun bathe!


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> I know, so very very super excited! Need it though to catch up on some rest, I'm feeling so drained. Fingers crossed for some sun so I can be lazy and sun bathe!


I bet you are! Well deserved rest Keeks 

Sun... did i mention i'll be landing in Crete a week today


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> I bet you are! Well deserved rest Keeks
> 
> Sun... did i mention i'll be landing in Crete a week today


Lucky bugggger, rest of my holidays this year will be used for rest between comps! But Benidorm with the girls again next year so well excited already for that!


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> LOL, What the fcuk happened in your mind last night then.... TREN?!
> 
> PMSL


probably :lol: just thought to myself 'fukin point of changing things the last 3 days?' PMSL....i cut up well on shyte anyway 



R0BLET said:


> Its Friday and its a bank holiday  :beer:


im off all week


----------



## bluejoanna

To all the people going on holiday or who are leave....I curse you - Just back from hols and I have severe post holiday blues... :crying:


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Lucky bugggger, rest of my holidays this year will be used for rest between comps! But Benidorm with the girls again next year so well excited already for that!


Haha, I haven't been abroad for 7 years. So about time, well deserved after the year I've had lol

Bless ya, very dedicated keeks. Don't forget the pics from Benidorm 

And the pics KatvonD has seen too, checked my spam box but nothing :confused1:



JANIKvonD said:


> probably :lol: just thought to myself 'fukin point of changing things the last 3 days?' PMSL....i cut up well on shyte anyway
> 
> im off all week


Yes you do lol

Whats the plan mate?


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Haha, I haven't been abroad for 7 years. So about time, well deserved after the year I've had lol
> 
> Bless ya, very dedicated keeks. Don't forget the pics from Benidorm
> 
> And the pics KatvonD has seen too, checked my spam box but nothing :confused1:


Ha ha, progress pics will be posted tomorrow, and maybe secret naked ones! :lol: Kidding!!!!

Enjoy ya hols anyway, long overdue!


----------



## TELBOR

bluejoanna said:


> To all the people going on holiday or who are leave....I curse you - Just back from hols and I have severe post holiday blues... :crying:


Don't say that :crying:

I'll come back and carbs can keep me happy


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Whats the plan mate?


taking the kids camping up faskally for a couple days....then prob just a day here n there. try & chill as much as poss. gonna go book a week away somewhere hot for october...need to flash these flabs at some flange


----------



## bluejoanna

R0BLET said:



> Don't say that :crying:
> 
> I'll come back and carbs can keep me happy


Carbs make me happy too.......but not as much as holidays do :crying: :crying: :crying:


----------



## bluejoanna

JANIKvonD said:


> taking the kids camping up faskally for a couple days....then prob just a day here n there. try & chill as much as poss. gonna go book a week away somewhere hot for october...*need to flash these flabs at some flange*


Can I suggest you bandy this phrase around when you are chatting up women - I guarantee that sort of sweet talk is bound to get them dropping like flies for you...... :rolleye:


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> taking the kids camping up faskally for a couple days....then prob just a day here n there. try & chill as much as poss. gonna go book a week away somewhere hot for october..*.need to flash these flabs at some flange *


Mrs JanikVonD is a lucky lady lol

Sounds like a plan mate, enjoy.



bluejoanna said:


> Carbs make me happy too.......but not as much as holidays do :crying: :crying: :crying:


I think mine are kicking in early reading these posts :crying:

:lol:


----------



## bluejoanna

R0BLET said:


> I think mine are kicking in early reading these posts :crying:
> 
> :lol:


Don't be sad Rob - you can have mega carbs whilst on holiday - a double win win situation!


----------



## TELBOR

bluejoanna said:


> Don't be sad Rob - you can have mega carbs whilst on holiday - a double win win situation!


LOL, You know what, i'll probably keep it boring and just have meat, fish and some healthy carbs PMSL

I may even get drunk, doubt it though :lol:


----------



## bluejoanna

R0BLET said:


> LOL, You know what, i'll probably keep it boring and just have meat, fish and some healthy carbs PMSL
> 
> I may even get drunk, doubt it though :lol:


Please tell me that you are joking :thumbup1:

If not, tell your Mrs to sack you off and take me to Crete instead. We can eat carbs and get drunk and have grand old time!


----------



## TELBOR

bluejoanna said:


> Please tell me that you are joking :thumbup1:
> 
> If not, tell your Mrs to sack you off and take me to Crete instead. We can eat carbs and get drunk and have grand old time!


Hahaha, last time I got drunk was 2005! I live a Rock and Roll life you know 

Mrs will attempt to get me wasted, just so she can take advantage of me - i may just pretend i'm drunk :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Hahaha, last time I got drunk was 2005! I live a Rock and Roll life you know
> 
> Mrs will attempt to get me wasted, just so she can take advantage of me - i may just pretend i'm drunk :lol:


Did somebody nasty touch you in your special place last time you got drunk or something??

Lol


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Did somebody nasty touch you in your special place last time you got drunk or something??
> 
> Lol


Yeah, it was @luther1.

He starts by liking all your posts.... then sends you flowers.... then meets you with a rag in his hand.... next thing you know you've prolapsed and rife with aids.

True story.


----------



## bluejoanna

@R0BLET - Is this you "getting wasted" on holiday.... :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

bluejoanna said:


> @R0BLET - Is this you "getting wasted" on holiday.... :lol:


Nah, he's bigger


----------



## JANIKvonD

bluejoanna said:


> Can I suggest you bandy this phrase around when you are chatting up women - I guarantee that sort of sweet talk is bound to get them dropping like flies for you...... :rolleye:


u love it


----------



## JANIKvonD

bluejoanna said:


> Please tell me that you are joking :thumbup1:
> 
> If not, *tell your Mrs to sack you off *and take me to Crete instead. We can eat carbs and get drunk and have grand old time!


this obv means something different to us up here :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> this obv means something different to us up here :lol:


Probably means cook me a pizza and chips or something?!

:lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Probably means cook me a pizza and chips or something?!
> 
> :lol:


either way...id be a happy man lol.


----------



## bluejoanna

JANIKvonD said:


> this obv means something different to us up here :lol:


And once again Mr VD, you manage to bring the thread back into the gutter...... :lol:


----------



## bluejoanna

JANIKvonD said:


> either way...id be a happy man lol.


Just for you Janny...


----------



## JANIKvonD

bluejoanna said:
 

> And once again Mr VD, you manage to bring the thread back into the gutter...... :lol:


 think we've established that im not you're everyday boyband/geordie shore ***** type.......& lets face it....it would be boring in here without my vulgar comments


----------



## JANIKvonD

bluejoanna said:


> Just for you Janny...
> 
> View attachment 133850


u gonna sack me off as well?


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> think we've established that im not you're everyday boyband/geordie shore ***** type.......& lets face it....it would be boring in here without my vulgar comments


Hmmmm, not sure about that one mate?!

You do wear skirts


----------



## JANIKvonD

All alone with only mr T to keep me company...


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> All alone with only mr T to keep me company...
> 
> View attachment 133885


Keep at it mate, nice an dry for tomorrow pmsl


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Keep at it mate, nice an dry for tomorrow pmsl


Doing everything I can to give you a fighting chance bud....a losing battle tho I recon


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> Doing everything I can to give you a fighting chance bud....a losing battle tho I recon


Lol.

Well I've done my carb up, this being a pancake binge to finish off;










Just feel thirsty and bloated pmsl.

How I'll wake up looking "dry" fùck knows.

We shall see pmsl


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Lol.
> 
> Well I've done my carb up, this being a pancake binge to finish off;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just feel thirsty and bloated pmsl.
> 
> How I'll wake up looking "dry" fùck knows.
> 
> We shall see pmsl


 :drool: :drool: :drool:

Glass of dry white wine, just for added dehydration. :beer:


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> :drool: :drool: :drool:
> 
> Glass of dry white wine, just for added dehydration. :beer:


I'll be waste pmsl.

I'll see what we have in :lol:

Edit - WASTED !


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Lol.
> 
> Well I've done my carb up, this being a pancake binge to finish off;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just feel thirsty and bloated pmsl.
> 
> How I'll wake up looking "dry" fùck knows.
> 
> We shall see pmsl


Aww mate...you're making me jelly


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> I'll be waste pmsl.
> 
> I'll see what we have in :lol:


One little glass, will go to your head but every little helps in drying you out. I saw in your journal you were feeling cr4p from having carbs? Were you tired, sleepy?


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> Aww mate...you're making me jelly
> 
> View attachment 133888


Love Oreo bars!!

Just had a glass of Red @Keeks :lol:


----------



## Keeks

JANIKvonD said:


> Aww mate...you're making me jelly
> 
> View attachment 133888


 :cursing: Aww come on guys!!! You're killing me! :crying:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Close you're eyes keeks. (Also had beef olives stuffed with haggis & chips on the side for tea & 5pints  ) Fukin hard life I tell ya...especially when it's all free


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> One little glass, will go to your head but every little helps in drying you out. I saw in your journal you were feeling cr4p from having carbs? Were you tired, sleepy?


I have the red lol. Necked it - classy 

Yes I was, hypo like tbh.


----------



## Keeks

UKM need a Not-like button, for bad naughty food pics especially! :sad:

@R0BLET I'm like that from having carbs after low/no carbs, its the seratonin released. I love a nice deep carb coma


----------



## Northern Lass

Where are the judges ? When will we have a winner? ?


----------



## onthebuild

Keeks said:


> UKM need a Not-like button, for bad naughty food pics especially! :sad:
> 
> @R0BLET I'm like that from having carbs after low/no carbs, its the seratonin released. I love a nice deep carb coma


 @Keeks since I love you so much I've decided to be nice by giving you a big warning of what's to come. Bad food. Look away now. That is all.

Now then the rest of you fat fvckers will appreciate these... Cookie dough brownies.

Top notch!


----------



## Tom90

onthebuild said:


> @Keeks since I love you so much I've decided to be nice by giving you a big warning of what's to come. Bad food. Look away now. That is all.
> 
> Now then the rest of you fat fvckers will appreciate these... Cookie dough brownies.
> 
> Top notch!


Did you make those from scratch?!


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> UKM need a Not-like button, for bad naughty food pics especially! :sad:
> 
> @R0BLET I'm like that from having carbs after low/no carbs, its the seratonin released. I love a nice deep carb coma


Ah, that was probably it lol

Had a crap nights sleep :crying:

Suppose I best go and see what the mirror says lol


----------



## onthebuild

Tom90 said:


> Did you make those from scratch?!


Yes mate


----------



## JANIKvonD

YummyMummy said:


> Where are the judges ? When will we have a winner? ?


monday...need to wait for everyone to get there pics up before i ask the judges to come in


----------



## JANIKvonD

onthebuild said:


> Yes mate


you're such a fuking fairy.


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Ah, that was probably it lol
> 
> Had a crap nights sleep :crying:
> 
> Suppose I best go and see what the mirror says lol


Too much sugar, lol. Bet you could hear your heart beat couldn't you?! :laugh:

And what does the mirror say? Hope it's all good, sure it is. My mirror is very two faced, one minute it says good things, then the next it's pure evil, little bugggger. :cursing:


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Too much sugar, lol. Bet you could hear your heart beat couldn't you?! :laugh:
> 
> And what does the mirror say? Hope it's all good, sure it is. My mirror is very two faced, one minute it says good things, then the next it's pure evil, little bugggger. :cursing:


Yeah lol, last few sets and in the shower :lol:

Mirror.... He's a twàt 

Just had 70g of whey with 50ml of water lol. Seem to be holding water.

Going to do a session with a mate in an hour so I'll see how I look post pump :beer:


----------



## onthebuild

Can I just say @GoNutrition whey in Turkish delight and maple syrup pancake are fvcking epic!!


----------



## TELBOR

onthebuild said:


> Can I just say @GoNutrition whey in Turkish delight and maple syrup pancake are fvcking epic!!


Yes, yes you can :lol:


----------



## Keeks

onthebuild said:


> Can I just say @GoNutrition whey in Turkish delight and maple syrup pancake are fvcking epic!!


 :angry: No, no you can't!

But wait til you hear about the new flavour from TPW......now that's EPIC!!!!


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Yeah lol, last few sets and in the shower :lol:
> 
> Mirror.... He's a twàt
> 
> Just had 70g of whey with 50ml of water lol. Seem to be holding water.
> 
> Going to do a session with a mate in an hour so I'll see how I look post pump :beer:


Lol, yes the mirror is a little tinker.

If you've dropped water, then soon as you start taking it in again, you'll probably have a bit of a water rebound and become camel-like like me, I hold water for fun.


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> :angry: No, no you can't!
> 
> But wait til you hear about the new flavour from TPW......now that's EPIC!!!!


Let me guess, spunk flavour? :lol:

Wait till you see all the GN collection mg:

Have you tried any of the GN stuff?


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Lol, yes the mirror is a little tinker.
> 
> If you've dropped water, then soon as you start taking it in again, you'll probably have a bit of a water rebound and become camel-like like me, I hold water for fun.


Lol, I seem to be dropping water still since I woke up so we shall see how it pans out 

Haha, I've literally had the shot of water with the whey and the droplets from brushing my teeth pmsl


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Let me guess, spunk flavour? :lol:
> 
> Wait till you see all the GN collection mg:
> 
> Have you tried any of the GN stuff?


 mg: No that's a GN exclusive isn't it, created lovingly by you and Chelsea. :tongue:

No, I'm TPW all the way! :bounce: Have a mad love affair with banana isolate at the minute.......banana porridge :drool:



R0BLET said:


> Lol, I seem to be dropping water still since I woke up so we shall see how it pans out
> 
> Haha, I've literally had the shot of water with the whey and the droplets from brushing my teeth pmsl


Ha ha, once you start drinking properly again, fair chance you will hold a lot.


----------



## Keeks

Very fustrated this morning, weigh in and measurements done and not much change, but really suffered this week so thought numbers would be better, however I do look better than a week ago........major head fooook!!!

Anyway, very dark and dull this morning so even my pics didnt turn out right, very dark even with the lights on so will do more tomorrow morning when its meant to be a bit better weather, and even if not, will post them tomorrow morning.

Heres two from this morning as I'm not wussing out of final pics, but will post full update tomorrow morning.


----------



## JANIKvonD

ill be doing my pics tomorrow too...fukin watery mess atm :lol: ...ahwell


----------



## Keeks

JANIKvonD said:


> ill be doing my pics tomorrow too...fukin watery mess atm :lol: ...ahwell


 :lol: No bl00dy wonder!!! :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Keeks said:


> :lol: No bl00dy wonder!!! :lol:


  its all good


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> ill be doing my pics tomorrow too...fukin watery mess atm :lol: ...ahwell


X2 

Lad I was meant to be training with never showed!

Was meant to be doing pics too.

So I'll get mrs to do them tomorrow 

Really need to drink now so I'm going to drink like a fish lol

Did all the water and jazz work, in short .... no. Well, kind of.

Probably needed one more day of flushing tbh and a little more knowledge in general for stuff like mineral balance etc.

Was good to try it though, I've done a good 2 weeks with near enough zero carbs each day which for me is a big thing 

I think if I was around 10% BF to begin with it would have been better.

Thanks @liam0810 for the tips and @Keeks for the advice too


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> X2
> 
> Lad I was meant to be training with never showed!
> 
> Was meant to be doing pics too.
> 
> So I'll get mrs to do them tomorrow
> 
> Really need to drink now so I'm going to drink like a fish lol
> 
> Did all the water and jazz work, in short .... no. Well, kind of.
> 
> Probably needed one more day of flushing tbh and a little more knowledge in general for stuff like mineral balance etc.
> 
> Was good to try it though, I've done a good 2 weeks with near enough zero carbs each day which for me is a big thing
> 
> *I think if I was around 10% BF to begin with it would have been better.*
> 
> Thanks @liam0810 for the tips and @Keeks for the advice too


exactly mate....yir just too fukin fat 

decided to knock my 'date night' with the mrs on the head....& take tthe kids with us too. not seen them since thursday night so want to do a family thing instead. afterwards i MAY get fuked up on some drugs & look dry as fuk tomorrow


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> exactly mate....yir just too fukin fat
> 
> decided to knock my 'date night' with the mrs on the head....& take tthe kids with us too. not seen them since thursday night so want to do a family thing instead. afterwards i MAY get fuked up on some drugs & look dry as fuk tomorrow


Correct 

Aww that was a really nice read until the last sentence pmsl

"Where's daddy?"

"He died popping pills son"

"Was he ripped to fùck though"

"No"

:lol:


----------



## husky

morning- pics will be on late tomorrow as i'm working late all weekend and just getting ready to head to gym then work ,probably put on more since 5 weeks pics lol,Keeks as normal your looking stunning mrs -noperv-enjoy your weekend people, work sucks the boab!


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Correct
> 
> Aww that was a really nice read until the last sentence pmsl
> 
> "Where's daddy?"
> 
> "He died popping pills son"
> 
> "Was he ripped to fùck though"
> 
> "No"
> 
> :lol:


 :lol:



husky said:


> morning- pics will be on late tomorrow as i'm working late all weekend and just getting ready to head to gym then work ,probably put on more since 5 weeks pics lol,Keeks as normal your looking stunning mrs -noperv-enjoy your weekend people, work sucks the boab!


10 mare mins, in em aff fir ah week


----------



## Keeks

@JANIKvonD Quality end to family night, have a good one! 

@husky Thank you. 

@R0BLET Water manipulation can be a right a$$ to get right, and like everything, what works for one might not work for someone else. I've done it many times, and a few tweaks and can end up looking completely different. For me, I drop water from mid-day, any later and I dont drop as much as I need to. Eat vit c and dandelion tabs like sweeties, but gradually increase through the week, high water all week, and some dry white wine the night before. But like I said, many different methods, and if someone did this method, they might look rubbish.

All trial and error.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Keeks said:


> @JANIKvonD Quality end to family night, have a good one!
> 
> @husky Thank you.
> 
> @R0BLET Water manipulation can be a right a$$ to get right, and like everything, what works for one might not work for someone else. I've done it many times, and a few tweaks and can end up looking completely different. For me, I drop water from mid-day, any later and I dont drop as much as I need to. Eat vit c and dandelion tabs like sweeties, but gradually increase through the week, high water all week, and some dry white wine the night before. But like I said, many different methods, and if someone did this method, they might look rubbish.
> 
> All trial and error.


TBH @R0BLETS used to looking rubbish so its no biggy


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> @JANIKvonD Quality end to family night, have a good one!
> 
> @husky Thank you.
> 
> @R0BLET Water manipulation can be a right a$$ to get right, and like everything, what works for one might not work for someone else. I've done it many times, and a few tweaks and can end up looking completely different. For me, I drop water from mid-day, any later and I dont drop as much as I need to. Eat vit c and dandelion tabs like sweeties, but gradually increase through the week, high water all week, and some dry white wine the night before. But like I said, many different methods, and if someone did this method, they might look rubbish.
> 
> All trial and error.


Defo trial and error isn't it, glad I gave it a bash. Currently I have one big blurry ab 

You'll see why in my journal :lol:

Next time i'll get the dandelion root thrown in and give it an extra day or so.

Enjoyed the change though :beer:


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> TBH @R0BLETS used to looking rubbish so its no biggy


TBH... I look better than you :blowme:


----------



## Mr_Morocco

R0BLET said:


> TBH... I look better than you :blowme:


You sure its water you've been drinking and not vodka :lol:


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Defo trial and error isn't it, glad I gave it a bash. Currently I have one big blurry ab
> 
> You'll see why in my journal :lol:
> 
> Next time i'll get the dandelion root thrown in and give it an extra day or so.
> 
> Enjoyed the change though :beer:


I've seen, and I like your style! :bounce:

And one big blurry ab, now that's a darn good achievement, can't wait to see it. :thumb:


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> You sure its water you've been drinking and not vodka :lol:


LOL, i'll whatsapp you dude.



Keeks said:


> I've seen, and I like your style! :bounce:
> 
> And one big blurry ab, now that's a darn good achievement, can't wait to see it. :thumb:


Hmmm, not sure i'll post that pic up 

Tomorrow's pics will be fun :beer:


----------



## Northern Lass

Some running pics ...


----------



## TELBOR

YummyMummy said:


> Some running pics ...


Great work YM!!

:beer:


----------



## JANIKvonD

YummyMummy said:


> Some running pics ...


Check the tattoo ya wee rebel


----------



## JANIKvonD

Keeks said:


> @JANIKvonD Quality end to family night, have a good one!
> 
> All trial and error.


Keeks approves this behaviour?! I didn't take u for the type


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> Keeks approves this behaviour?! I didn't take u for the type


Oh yeah, just realised that.

Rumbled her cutting prep haven't you :lol:


----------



## B4PJS

Just put up my pictures, busy day tomorrow o thought I might as well do them now.


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Oh yeah, just realised that.
> 
> Rumbled her cutting prep haven't you :lol:


Haha, that's her secret!! Junkie cow


----------



## JANIKvonD

So...as events unfolded, I'm just waiting on my pudding......then I'm off to my mates burds bday party in her house, 20odd females...3 guys & a bouncy castle, what's the worst that can happen?


----------



## JANIKvonD

That's some great fuking work barney!! See BIG changes there tbf...superb. (& I'm not just giving you an ego pumping....if u done shyte..I'd tell ya lol)


----------



## B4PJS

Cheers Jan, I think I could have put more mass on, but happy with how lean I have kept which means I have put on some good lean gains


----------



## Northern Lass

Enjoying my Indian takeaway... sorry keeks x


----------



## TELBOR

B4PJS said:


> Cheers Jan, I think I could have put more mass on, but happy with how lean I have kept which means I have put on some good lean gains


Page 1 won't load on my dog and bone lol.

So I'll perv on you later 

Ristorante - done

Ben and Jerry's - being done

Koperberg - Bottle 2 :lol:

Oops.

Have a good evening you bunch of sexy slags!!


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Page 1 won't load on my dog and bone lol.
> 
> So I'll perv on you later
> 
> Ristorante - done
> 
> Ben and Jerry's - being done
> 
> *Koperberg* - Bottle 2 :lol:
> 
> Oops.
> 
> Have a good evening you bunch of sexy slags!!


Pmsl...fuk sake


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> Pmsl...fuk sake


What?!

PMSL


----------



## B4PJS

R0BLET said:


> Page 1 won't load on my dog and bone lol.
> 
> So I'll perv on you later
> 
> Ristorante - done
> 
> Ben and Jerry's - being done
> 
> Koperberg - Bottle 2 :lol:
> 
> Oops.
> 
> Have a good evening you bunch of sexy slags!!


If you are gagging for a perv you can check out my journal bud :wub:


----------



## TELBOR

B4PJS said:


> Cheers Jan, I think I could have put more mass on, but happy with how lean I have kept which means I have put on some good lean gains


seen em now dude,nicely done.

Loving the vein down the delts and bi's!!

Great work!


----------



## TELBOR

B4PJS said:


> If you are gagging for a perv you can check out my journal bud :wub:


Repped mate


----------



## B4PJS

R0BLET said:


> seen em now dude,nicely done.
> 
> Loving the vein down the delts and bi's!!
> 
> Great work!


Think I might start vein watch a la VonD!


----------



## Sharpy76

JANIKvonD said:


> So...as events unfolded, I'm just waiting on my pudding......then I'm off to my mates burds bday party in her house, 20odd females...3 guys & a bouncy castle, *what's the worst that can happen?*


You stuff your face with pudding, wash it down with some alcoholic beverages, get on the bouncy castle and make a complete t!t of yourself, then proceed to throw up over 20odd females?

CAN I COME?!?!?!?!


----------



## Keeks

JANIKvonD said:


> Keeks approves this behaviour?! I didn't take u for the type


I was kidding, I didn't mean it like that, lol. But have a good one! :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

B4PJS said:


> Just put up my pictures, busy day tomorrow o thought I might as well do them now.


Great work, well done. Definate changes, keep up the good work!


----------



## B4PJS

Keeks said:


> Great work, well done. Definate changes, keep up the good work!


Cheers keeksy, means a lot


----------



## Keeks

B4PJS said:


> Cheers keeksy, means a lot


Credit where it's due mate, well done!


----------



## TELBOR

Morning all!

Suppose I best do some pics or something :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Ten week pics done!  And I have gone from this..........



To this..............



Transformed into a transformer! :bounce: Happy with my pointy delts, nice taper in at the waist, and quads have a decent shape.  I also love my purple bits, think it just finishes off the overall look.


----------



## TELBOR

Pics are up!

Last nights pizza, ice cream and cider did no damage 

Again, no difference - maybe a little more colour :lol:

Drop of 3kg from start to finish, all water.

More effort needed for sure.

PEDs would of certainly helped!

I got as dirty as Vitamin C and Caffeine lol

So maybe a short blast of gear may have given different results and some decent fat burners.

Average day was still 3k cals, so going lower would have been better I suppose.

But, its been goooood!

Cheers ladies and gents.


----------



## Keeks

I have actually done my final pics and will get them up this afternoon. Off to the gym shortly for arms & abs session, few things to do after then I'm all set for a lazy afternoon with a possible cat nap......high carb day!


----------



## Northern Lass

I think I might do mine again there too dark


----------



## B4PJS

Good effort there noblet, done really well :thumb: repped (apparently need to spread the love!)


----------



## TELBOR

B4PJS said:


> Good effort there noblet, done really well :thumb: repped (apparently need to spread the love!)


Thanks mate, glad I don't have to do this professionally - Would be an embarrassment pmsl

Cut , then mid comp bulk, then cut lol

Next time, one goal..... BULK!!

I'll enjoy these sausages bacon eggs and pancakes lol


----------



## B4PJS

R0BLET said:


> Thanks mate, glad I don't have to do this professionally - Would be an embarrassment pmsl
> 
> Cut , then mid comp bulk, then cut lol
> 
> Next time, one goal..... BULK!!
> 
> I'll enjoy these sausages bacon eggs and pancakes lol


 :lol: quote my wife "Well he has definitely lost his gut!"

Weather is getting worse so bring on the winter bulk


----------



## TELBOR

B4PJS said:


> :lol: quote my wife "Well he has definitely lost his gut!"
> 
> Weather is getting worse so bring on the winter bulk


Who? Me ? Pmsl.

Told ya, photoshop skillz init blud :lol:

Yeah it's far easier, slow cooker gets abused and come home to a massive portion of red meat and veggies NOM NOM NOM!!


----------



## B4PJS

R0BLET said:


> Who? Me ? Pmsl.
> 
> Told ya, photoshop skillz init blud :lol:
> 
> Yeah it's far easier, slow cooker gets abused and come home to a massive portion of red meat and veggies NOM NOM NOM!!


Mate, there is a serious difference between these two photos:

Start:



Now:



Got to be blind not to see the difference!


----------



## TELBOR

B4PJS said:


> Mate, there is a serious difference between these two photos:
> 
> Start:
> 
> View attachment 134020
> 
> 
> Now:
> 
> View attachment 134021
> 
> 
> Got to be blind not to see the difference!


Lol, you know it's hard for the person in the pics to spot the difference 

Thanks mate, appreciate it x


----------



## B4PJS

R0BLET said:


> Lol, you know it's hard for the person in the pics to spot the difference
> 
> Thanks mate, appreciate it x


It was only when I put my pics side by side that I could see the difference that you all were telling me about at the 5 week mark. I now do this as a matter of course and it really helps you to see what the changes are.

I think everyone in this competition has done the best that they could do. I know I have had my ups and downs, but hey, sh1t happens. If I keep this general level of progress up, I reckon I should hit my goal of 12 stone by my 30th birthday in March. I would love that.


----------



## onthebuild

JANIKvonD said:


> you're such a fuking fairy.


Just seen this! Its not me who's been recently pictured in a skirt is it feggit?


----------



## onthebuild

B4PJS said:


> Mate, there is a serious difference between these two photos:
> 
> Start:
> 
> View attachment 134020
> 
> 
> Now:
> 
> View attachment 134021
> 
> 
> Got to be blind not to see the difference!


Massive difference!!

Lights turned on in the second one 

Love you @R0BLET :wub:


----------



## bluejoanna

Working all weekend dudes, so pics won't be up til at least tomorrow....Not seen all your pics yet, but @Keeks, @YummyMummy and @R0BLET I have seen yours - fecking brilliant. Well done.

x


----------



## TELBOR

B4PJS said:


> It was only when I put my pics side by side that I could see the difference that you all were telling me about at the 5 week mark. I now do this as a matter of course and it really helps you to see what the changes are.
> 
> I think everyone in this competition has done the best that they could do. I know I have had my ups and downs, but hey, sh1t happens. If I keep this general level of progress up, I reckon I should hit my goal of 12 stone by my 30th birthday in March. I would love that.


Mate I think you'll get to that easy, carry on as you are ad you'll look great.

Yeah side by side helps, always expect more though lol

Breakfast;










PMSL

Plus 6 mini pancakes that needed eating 

God I'm a fat cùnt at times :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

onthebuild said:


> Massive difference!!
> 
> Lights turned on in the second one
> 
> Love you @R0BLET :wub:


Lol, all about the lighting :whistling:


----------



## husky

Morning- just up and getting ready to leave for gym then work-i'm not due to finish until midnight so pics will have to be done monday morning-apologies for this people but i didnt know wife was going away for the day so no one to take pics- wont matter much as they will be same as week 5 i think-

H.


----------



## Laurieloz

Just thought I'd drop in and have a read through your past dozen or so pages, guys.

The comp's done with then, 10 weeks over.

From the training documentation and general banter, advice and jovial backstabbing, it looks like you've all had good fun with Jan's thread.

Fun aside, the main thing is your fitness levels. A bit of friendly competition is not only good for the soul, it provides lasting rogress and results that should be maintained.

I hope you all see the rewards of your training. Well done! :thumb:


----------



## Ginger Ben

I look the same but will chuck some pics up later or tomorrow morning as I'm out all day. Well done to those who've posted so far, definitely some good changes to be seen.

Best thing is we've all had a laugh and got to chat with new people on here which has been good. Bring on the next one!


----------



## Northern Lass

Start 183lbs










Finish 162lbs


----------



## TELBOR

YummyMummy said:


> Start 183lbs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finish 162lbs


Vast difference YM!

Can see that loss and where muscle is coming through nicely on quads too.

Bust has come down and arms look far leaner.

Awesome work :beer:


----------



## Greshie

YummyMummy said:


> Start 183lbs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finish 162lbs


Well done Vicky ... there is a big difference there !


----------



## Keeks

Well done @YummyMummy, serious changes there.

And @R0BLET, good changes again, good work! :thumb:

And as Ginger Ben has said, its been a right laugh,we've had some banter and kept each other motivated and made friends, I've really enjoyed being part of the challenge, and looking forward to the next, although I wont be bulking, I can take part with the food pics and I believe Jan said I could be one of the judges, so roll on 20 week bulk!

But also, to keep either this journal going or another one to see us through till the bulk journal, either way, plenty more banter to come!


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Keeks said:


> Well done @YummyMummy, serious changes there.
> 
> And @R0BLET, good changes again, good work! :thumb:
> 
> And as Ginger Ben has said, its been a right laugh,we've had some banter and kept each other motivated and made friends, I've really enjoyed being part of the challenge, and looking forward to the next, although I wont be bulking, I can take part with the food pics and I believe Jan said I could be one of the judges, so roll on 20 week bulk!
> 
> But also, to keep either this journal going or another one to see us through till the bulk journal, either way, plenty more banter to come!


----------



## Northern Lass

Thanks guys... I put 100% into it.


----------



## Keeks

I've posted my final pics now, finally!! :thumb:


----------



## Northern Lass

Is it ok for me to say... your glutes and legs are looking fabulous


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> I've posted my final pics now, finally!! :thumb:




Waist is tiny!!

Great work missus :beer:


----------



## Keeks

YummyMummy said:


> Is it ok for me to say... your glutes and legs are looking fabulous


Cheers hun.  Work in progress but improving I feel.


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> View attachment 134084
> 
> 
> Waist is tiny!!
> 
> Great work missus :beer:


 :lol: That's ace!!!! :lol:

Thank you. Waist is smallest it's been since I was a kid probably, 22.5"!!! :bounce:


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> :lol: That's ace!!!! :lol:
> 
> Thank you. Waist is smallest it's been since I was a kid probably, 22.5"!!! :bounce:


Spiderman Ass MEME's are the best :lol:



That's crazy!! My quad is a few inches bigger PMSL


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Spiderman Ass MEME's are the best :lol:
> 
> View attachment 134085
> 
> 
> That's crazy!! My quad is a few inches bigger PMSL


 :lol: Another good one!

Ha ha, you have bigger quads than my waist?! Bizarre. I like how its small, but clothes shopping is a nightmare, as my a$$ is quite big and rounded, tiny waist, so my wardrobe consists of baggy or stretchy clothes.


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> :lol: Another good one!
> 
> Ha ha, you have bigger quads than my waist?! Bizarre. I like how its small, but clothes shopping is a nightmare, as my a$$ is quite big and rounded, tiny waist, so my wardrobe consists of baggy or stretchy clothes.


Don't try and put a spin on this being a bad thing PMSL I'm sure Mr.Keeks is happy 

But yes, clothes in general are a pain but I can imagine for Women similar to yourself its a frickin' pain in the bum!


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Don't try and put a spin on this being a bad thing PMSL I'm sure Mr.Keeks is happy
> 
> But yes, clothes in general are a pain but I can imagine for Women similar to yourself its a frickin' pain in the bum!


Ha ha, dont go there, enough said. Lol, no it is good I guess but I sometimes think my bum is way out of proportion with my waist being small.

Yep, new business venture could be mis-shaped clothing for the slightly different figured woman.


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Don't try and put a spin on this being a bad thing PMSL I'm sure Mr.Keeks is happy
> 
> But yes, clothes in general are a pain but I can imagine for Women similar to yourself its a frickin' pain in the bum!


Onthebuild's at home with his apron on baking cookies, robs concerned about keeks being able to find clothes.....wtf had happened in here. Pmsl.

Keeks.... :drool: superb work dudette!! Looking ACE!

Wardrobe solution....leggings....just leggings


----------



## Keeks

JANIKvonD said:


> Onthebuild's at home with his apron on baking cookies, robs concerned about keeks being able to find clothes.....wtf had happened in here. Pmsl.
> 
> Keeks.... :drool: superb work dudette!! Looking ACE!
> 
> Wardrobe solution....leggings....just leggings


 :lol: This is what happens when you leave us on our own in here. 

Thank you anyway, and yes, leggings are ace! :bounce:


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Ha ha, dont go there, enough said. Lol, no it is good I guess but I sometimes think my bum is way out of proportion with my waist being small.
> 
> Yep, new business venture could be mis-shaped clothing for the slightly different figured woman.


If "don't go there" means mr.keeks isn't happy, then FML :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> Onthebuild's at home with his apron on baking cookies, robs concerned about keeks being able to find clothes.....wtf had happened in here. Pmsl.
> 
> Keeks.... :drool: superb work dudette!! Looking ACE!
> 
> Wardrobe solution....leggings....just leggings


Ontheinstagram - that's @onthebuild's new name 

I agree with leggings, not white though @Keeks as that's just nasty :lol:

Pics young man....??!!


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> If "don't go there" means mr.keeks isn't happy, then FML :lol:


I'm going to sound really stupid now but what the hell does FML mean.....I see it all the time but have no idea what it means? :confused1: And I can't work it out.

And I dont or will never own white leggings!


----------



## Northern Lass

Has every one posted pics ?


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> I'm going to sound really stupid now but what the hell does FML mean.....I see it all the time but have no idea what it means? :confused1: And I can't work it out.
> 
> And I dont or will never own white leggings!


FML ....... Fix My Legs :lol:

Fùck my life 

Good, I'll never own any either :beer:


----------



## TELBOR

YummyMummy said:


> Has every one posted pics ?


Don't be daft, we're waiting on the OP!! :lol:

I think some will trickle through tomorrow and Tuesday.

It's bank holiday so most will be on the píss


----------



## Northern Lass

R0BLET said:


> Don't be daft, we're waiting on the OP!! :lol:
> 
> I think some will trickle through tomorrow and Tuesday.
> 
> It's bank holiday so most will be on the píss


True... always waiting for the O.P


----------



## TELBOR

YummyMummy said:


> True... always waiting for the O.P


He's pilled off his face :lol:


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> FML ....... Fix My Legs :lol:
> 
> Fùck my life
> 
> Good, I'll never own any either :beer:


Ahhhhhh, I see......why the hell have I never worked that out, makes sense! :thumb:

Good, I dnot think you'd suit them either.


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> He's pilled off his face :lol:


He'll be coming down and climbing the walls right about now. :lol:


----------



## piggy1985

Hey,well done to you all,looking good,and proves hard work pays off!

Is there going to be another 10 week comp,would love to get involved and need some motivation?


----------



## TELBOR

piggy1985 said:


> Hey,well done to you all,looking good,and proves hard work pays off!
> 
> Is there going to be another 10 week comp,would love to get involved and need some motivation?


Start of November mate, 20 week bulk fest!!

I think we have around 76 people competing now lol


----------



## onthebuild

JANIKvonD said:


> Onthebuild's at home with his apron on baking cookies, robs concerned about keeks being able to find clothes.....wtf had happened in here. Pmsl.
> 
> Keeks.... :drool: superb work dudette!! Looking ACE!
> 
> Wardrobe solution....leggings....just leggings





R0BLET said:


> Ontheinstagram - that's @onthebuild's new name
> 
> I agree with leggings, not white though @Keeks as that's just nasty :lol:
> 
> Pics young man....??!!


Set of cvnts, jealousy is a cruel mistress. You're clearly jealous of my baking skills sisters.


----------



## TELBOR

onthebuild said:


> Set of cvnts, jealousy is a cruel mistress. You're clearly jealous of my baking skills sisters.
> 
> View attachment 134125


Loving well mate


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Start of November mate, 20 week bulk fest!!
> 
> I think we have around 76 people competing now lol


Haha, it will be the longest first page in a thread EVER! :thumb:


----------



## tamara

Is there any point putting 10 week pics up? I've not been to the gym since my daughter broke up from school in July and I'm chubbier than when I first started.


----------



## TELBOR

tamara said:


> Is there any point putting 10 week pics up? I've not been to the gym since my daughter broke up from school in July and I'm chubbier than when I first started.


Tbh I'm sure we all thought you wasn't in this anymore pmsl


----------



## tamara

R0BLET said:


> Tbh I'm sure we all thought you wasn't in this anymore pmsl


Why's that then?


----------



## husky

afternoon everyone- pics will be up later this evening, bottled it from shaving as the mrs wasn't to happy about jaggy rubbing-back to eating normal yeehah.


----------



## TELBOR

tamara said:


> Why's that then?


Erm... Because you said so lol

Plus no posts


----------



## JANIKvonD

tamara said:


> Is there any point putting 10 week pics up? I've not been to the gym since my daughter broke up from school in July and I'm chubbier than when I first started.


Get them up! I'm fatter than my start photos too  it's all good.

Sorry guys, as you know I'm on a comedown pmsl. Will get pics up tonight...DEFFO.

So @tamara @Ginger Ben @bluejoanna @husky @Sharpy76

& whoever else hast done them..FINGERS OOT x


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> Get them up! I'm fatter than my start photos too  it's all good.
> 
> Sorry guys, as you know I'm on a comedown pmsl. Will get pics up tonight...DEFFO.
> 
> So @tamara @Ginger Ben @bluejoanna @husky @Sharpy76
> 
> & whoever else hast done them..FINGERS OOT x


 @C.Hill :whistling:


----------



## husky

just putting sprogs to bed followed by a wee sesh then pics will be up-i've stuffed myself at dinner-massive spag bol with herb and rosemary ciabatta and a litre of cranberry juice,gonna have a full day tomorrow of cooking ,steak pie, mince pie,sausage hot pot,chicken and garlic soup,apple crumble cant wait.


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> @R0BLET Not a pair of white leggings in sight, but check out these bad boys
> View attachment 134161
> 
> 
> Can send you a little bit dizzy on the leg press if you look at them, the pattern going forwards and backwards, not to be done when drunk anyway!


Makes me want to dance and buy a shell suit pmsl

Look nice and tight though :wub: mg: :lol:


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Makes me want to dance and buy a shell suit pmsl
> 
> Look nice and tight though :wub: mg: :lol:


 :lol: Yes, get a shell suit for your holiday, that would look ace! :thumb:

They're leggings, of course they're tight!!!! So much better training legs in leggings, loads comfier. :thumb:


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> :lol: Yes, get a shell suit for your holiday, that would look ace! :thumb:
> 
> They're leggings, of course they're tight!!!! So much better training legs in leggings, loads comfier. :thumb:


Nah, it'll send luggage allowance over 

Pics of leggings from various angles would be good :whistling:


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Nah, it'll send luggage allowance over
> 
> Pics of leggings from various angles would be good :whistling:


No you dingbat, you wear the shell suit to travel in, luggage allowance all ok then. 

Lol, army camo leggings next time, but no different angles! :tongue:


----------



## nickynoo

All looking iv been following this closely and think your all looking really good keep up the fine work I feel like a proud farther......???


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> No you dingbat, you wear the shell suit to travel in, luggage allowance all ok then.
> 
> Lol, army camo leggings next time, but no different angles! :tongue:


I think I'd be a fire risk with my thighs rubbing together


----------



## C.Hill

R0BLET said:


> @C.Hill :whistling:


Moi?


----------



## TELBOR

C.Hill said:


> Moi?


Yeah you lol

Did you drop out?


----------



## C.Hill

R0BLET said:


> Yeah you lol
> 
> Did you drop out?


I'm not sure really lol just haven't kept upto date with this thread! Didn't post 5 week pics, but can take some 10 tomorrow?


----------



## TELBOR

C.Hill said:


> I'm not sure really lol just haven't kept upto date with this thread! Didn't post 5 week pics, but can take some 10 tomorrow?


You clown!

Get em up


----------



## husky

Brothers and sisters thats me last lot of pics up-not mucho change to be honest but i'm taking some great motivation away from participating in this thread-big thanks to Jan for starting this, its been great to find someone who talks the same as myself lol, seen some fantastic bodies in this , she that has the HOOP, and that spawny jammy genetic freak that goes by the name Sharpy-been outstanding-everyones a winner as far as im concerned- role on the bulk.


----------



## tamara

JANIKvonD said:


> Get them up! I'm fatter than my start photos too  it's all good.
> 
> Sorry guys, as you know I'm on a comedown pmsl. Will get pics up tonight...DEFFO.
> 
> So @tamara @Ginger Ben @bluejoanna @husky @Sharpy76
> 
> & whoever else hast done them..FINGERS OOT x


I've stuck one up! I'm gonna have to continue this challenge on my journal. October is my new deadline and hopefully have a good shape for Xmas party season, that's the only time I go out,boxing day and new years!


----------



## husky

tamara said:


> I've stuck one up! I'm gonna have to continue this challenge on my journal. October is my new deadline and hopefully have a good shape for Xmas party season, that's the only time I go out,boxing day and new years!


stay positive mrs-still looking lovely-and i dig yer slippers


----------



## tamara

husky said:


> stay positive mrs-still looking lovely-and i dig yer slippers


Ha thanks, I'm just disappointed cos half way through I was really into it, was going to the gym 5x a week, diet was spot on but since the last week of July when school broke up I haven't been to the gym. I've been a bit down lately, feeling like my life is in a rut and lonely as hell so I've been eating a lot of junk food, averaging 3 big boy fried breakfasts a week in the cafe. Packs of 4 Twirls and dairy milks been on offer in the petrol station so been eating a lot of chocolate cos I've cut right down on the **** so eating has replaced smoking. Just wish I could have done better.


----------



## husky

tamara said:


> Ha thanks, I'm just disappointed cos half way through I was really into it, was going to the gym 5x a week, diet was spot on but since the last week of July when school broke up I haven't been to the gym. I've been a bit down lately, feeling like my life is in a rut and lonely as hell so I've been eating a lot of junk food, averaging 3 big boy fried breakfasts a week in the cafe. Packs of 4 Twirls and dairy milks been on offer in the petrol station so been eating a lot of chocolate cos I've cut right down on the **** so eating has replaced smoking. Just wish I could have done better.


gie yourself a wee shake mrs- you got a lovely wee kid, your a good looking women( bit feisty sometimes but arent you all:whistling and you've got plenty of friends- bin the chocolate and replace it with fruit, get rid of **** permanently and focus on having fun with your kid-you need to stop feeling miserable-be true to yourself and everything will fall into place,things will pick up soon.


----------



## JANIKvonD

That's mine up guys!! Excuse the extremely untidy room!...had to do them here as it was dark out & living room light popped the other night & I'm too lazy to fix it lol. Looking worse than I did a couple week ago, bit still leaner than week 1 at least pmsl.

Really has been a pleasure peeps, glad I did this. Plenty great banter with a set of great cvnts! ROLL ON THE BULK COMP.....now THAT will be epic 

Good luck all


----------



## husky

JANIKvonD said:


> That's mine up guys!! Excuse the extremely untidy room!...had to do them here as it was dark out & living room light popped the other night & I'm too lazy to fix it lol. Looking worse than I did a couple week ago, bit still leaner than week 1 at least pmsl.
> 
> Really has been a pleasure peeps, glad I did this. Plenty great banter with a set of great cvnts! ROLL ON THE BULK COMP.....now THAT will be epic
> 
> Good luck all


YA DOBBER- ITS BEEN FUN MATE


----------



## JANIKvonD

husky said:


> YA DOBBER- ITS BEEN FUN MATE


Pure teckle mate


----------



## bluejoanna

Having trouble uploading pics - honestly!! The PC at work does not seem to like my camera......Took some horrific ones this morning - Def fatter around the tummy, not making excuses (well I am really!!), but have got married and had three week eat a thon honeymoon in the middle of all this. I finish work this week to start own business and will def continue taking (lack of) progress pics on my journal.......Well done to all of those who took part. x


----------



## JANIKvonD

bluejoanna said:


> Having trouble uploading pics - honestly!! The PC at work does not seem to like my camera......Took some horrific ones this morning - Def fatter around the tummy, not making excuses (well I am really!!), but have got married and had three week eat a thon honeymoon in the middle of all this. I finish work this week to start own business and will def continue taking (lack of) progress pics on my journal.......Well done to all of those who took part. x


Upload them tonight


----------



## bluejoanna

JANIKvonD said:


> Upload them tonight


Will do...I was considering posting some naked ones as a fat diversion technique, but figured that may put some folk of their brekkies...... :lol:


----------



## husky

bluejoanna said:


> Will do...I was considering posting some naked ones as a fat diversion technique, but figured that may put some folk of their brekkies...... :lol:


a couple of bum and boobie ones will suffice i'm sure, please.


----------



## JANIKvonD

bluejoanna said:


> Will do...I was considering posting some naked ones as a fat diversion technique, but figured that may put some folk of their brekkies...... :lol:


Ill close the comp & declare you the winner if u do


----------



## JANIKvonD

@Ginger Ben @Sharpy76

What u pair o fannys upta


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> @Ginger Ben @Sharpy76
> 
> What u pair o fannys upta


Sorry mate not really had a chance yet. Will try and do some later


----------



## Northern Lass

It will be Christmas before we get a winner


----------



## TELBOR

YummyMummy said:


> It will be Christmas before we get a winner


I'd say so lol

We should vote between ourselves


----------



## bluejoanna

Pics up - Lard on show....No nastiness pls as know am fatter....

I think that @YummyMummy, @R0BLET, @Keeks and @onthebuild have transformed really well - saying that - ALL of the competitors should be chuffed for at least trying - everyone has changed over ten weeks, oh and yes, for being brave enough to post pics - apart from @janVonD, he is a complete [email protected] - but we would not have done this without him...THanks Janny x


----------



## TELBOR

bluejoanna said:


> Pics up - Lard on show....No nastiness pls as know am fatter....
> 
> I think that @YummyMummy, @R0BLET, @Keeks and @onthebuild have transformed really well - saying that - ALL of the competitors should be chuffed for at least trying - everyone has changed over ten weeks, oh and yes, for being brave enough to post pics - apart from @janVonD, he is a complete [email protected] - but we would not have done this without him...THanks Janny x


Why thank you :wub:

Oh and your bum comment..... I would :whistling:


----------



## Keeks

bluejoanna said:


> Pics up - Lard on show....No nastiness pls as know am fatter....
> 
> I think that @YummyMummy, @R0BLET, @Keeks and @onthebuild have transformed really well - saying that - ALL of the competitors should be chuffed for at least trying - everyone has changed over ten weeks, oh and yes, for being brave enough to post pics - apart from @janVonD, he is a complete [email protected] - but we would not have done this without him...THanks Janny x


Thank you, we've all worked hard and had a right laugh. Well done hun! And yes, thanks Jan! :thumb:


----------



## onthebuild

bluejoanna said:


> Pics up - Lard on show....No nastiness pls as know am fatter....
> 
> I think that @YummyMummy, @R0BLET, @Keeks and @onthebuild have transformed really well - saying that - ALL of the competitors should be chuffed for at least trying - everyone has changed over ten weeks, oh and yes, for being brave enough to post pics - apart from @janVonD, he is a complete [email protected] - but we would not have done this without him...THanks Janny x


Thanks! I wish I could have kept it up and come in looking something epic! But I guess a few of us missed the finish line! Or at least moved it back a bit further.

We'll all get there in the end though if we can keep the motivation going!!

Sort something out @JANIKvonD


----------



## bluejoanna

R0BLET said:


> Why thank you :wub:
> 
> Oh and your bum comment..... I would :whistling:


Thanks Rob...But I know you are only saying it because I have offered to take your wife on holiday and get her drunk.... :whistling: Have a big snog for liking my bum tho!! x


----------



## bluejoanna

Keeks said:


> Thank you, we've all worked hard and had a right laugh. Well done hun! And yes, thanks Jan! :thumb:


Keeks - You look amazing, your willpower is something else - I will be following your journal in a completely non ***** stalkery way x


----------



## bluejoanna

onthebuild said:


> Thanks! I wish I could have kept it up and come in *looking something epic*! But I guess a few of us missed the finish line! Or at least moved it back a bit further.


Without trying to sound like a horrific letch, you look alright to me....  (A smile makes it distinctly non-pervy - honestly!) x


----------



## Keeks

bluejoanna said:


> Keeks - You look amazing, your willpower is something else - I will be following your journal in a completely non ***** stalkery way x


Thank you hun, really means a lot. Think its part willpower, part stubborn-ness, lol. And yes, everyones always welcome in my journal and hope you enjoy.


----------



## TELBOR

bluejoanna said:


> Thanks Rob...But I know you are only saying it because I have offered to take your wife on holiday and get her drunk.... :whistling: Have a big snog for liking my bum tho!! x


Wife.... I'm divorced lol

She's my future wife though :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## onthebuild

bluejoanna said:


> Without trying to sound like a horrific letch, you look alright to me....  (A smile makes it distinctly non-pervy - honestly!) x


Well if it isn't in a horrifically letcherous way, then I don't want to hear it 

I kid, but its one of those cases where until I look like the image I have of myself in my head, I won't be anywhere near satisfied! I think we can all relate!

Although robs image is him knelt on the floor covered in man juice surrounded by the entirety of the band 5ive...


----------



## TELBOR

onthebuild said:


> Well if it isn't in a horrifically letcherous way, then I don't want to hear it
> 
> I kid, but its one of those cases where until I look like the image I have of myself in my head, I won't be anywhere near satisfied! I think we can all relate!
> 
> Although robs image is him knelt on the floor covered in man juice surrounded by the entirety of the band 5ive...


It's actually the band Blue :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Decided I'm gonna swerve the 2weeks I've got left of trenA (dunno how I managed to have all that lol) & start letro today  goodbye sex drive.

@Ginger Ben @Sharpy76 get you're fingers out lads...lets put this to rest ffs


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> Decided I'm gonna swerve the 2weeks I've got left of trenA (dunno how I managed to have all that lol) & start letro today  goodbye sex drive.
> 
> @Ginger Ben @Sharpy76 get you're fingers out lads...lets put this to rest ffs


Why you stopping the Tren mate?

CBA or wanting to get ready as such for the blast on the bulk?


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Why you stopping the Tren mate?
> 
> CBA or wanting to get ready as such for the blast on the bulk?


I came straight off a 12week TNTDePOt450 bulk into this 10week cut, first 5weeks was 1.2g test then 450test/450tren the last 5 weeks. REALLY don't want to drag it out any longer mate, body's screaming for a cruise lol. So 1ml test tomorrow & every week upto November bulk comp  gonna get gyno, skin etc well under control & bring bf down as low as possible. Nice and primed for a massive blast


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> I came straight off a 12week TNTDePOt450 bulk into this 10week cut, first 5weeks was 1.2g test then 450test/450tren the last 5 weeks. REALLY don't want to drag it out any longer mate, body's screaming for a cruise lol. So 1ml test tomorrow & every week upto November bulk comp  gonna get gyno, skin etc well under control & bring bf down as low as possible. Nice and primed for a massive blast


Makes sense to get it all under control mate.

I'm glad you've realised that lol 

I think mine is screaming to be pinned pmsl. I'll be starting 3 days after I get off holiday :beer:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Rite, can't wait much longer peeps get pics in!!! I know @Ginger Ben will be dragging this out as long as poss to get rid of whatever water he piled on during his cheat window over the weekend, but c'mon to fuk.

@Sharpy76 is too busy with the mid-life crisis to be worrying about getting pics done.

Lets get this finished!!!!!!!


----------



## B4PJS

Notification to the judges that most peoples pictures are now in:

- @biglbs

- @Pscarb

- @Zara-Leoni

- @Jay.32

Haven't seen biggie for a while though. Hope he is ok.

@Milky: Feel free to join in the judging


----------



## Mr_Morocco

JANIKvonD said:


> Rite, can't wait much longer peeps get pics in!!! I know @Ginger Ben will be dragging this out as long as poss to get rid of whatever water he piled on during his cheat window over the weekend, but c'mon to fuk.
> 
> @Sharpy76 is too busy with the mid-life crisis to be worrying about getting pics done.
> 
> Lets get this finished!!!!!!!


Pair of cvnts mate what do you expect, Bens probably borrowing some of his missus makeup to help cover up the freckles and sharpys face cracked the camera lense when he tried to take pics


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> Rite, can't wait much longer peeps get pics in!!! I know @Ginger Ben will be dragging this out as long as poss to get rid of whatever water he piled on during his cheat window over the weekend, but c'mon to fuk.
> 
> @Sharpy76 is too busy with the mid-life crisis to be worrying about getting pics done.
> 
> Lets get this finished!!!!!!!





Mr_Morocco said:


> Pair of cvnts mate what do you expect, Bens probably borrowing some of his missus makeup to help cover up the freckles and sharpys face cracked the camera lense when he tried to take pics


Done! Just chucked up a couple that were taken late last week. I look the same now as then


----------



## JANIKvonD

Rob...what is this p!sh I'm reading in you're journo?!?! You ARE getting involved !!....u have no say in this


----------



## TELBOR

B4PJS said:


> Notification to the judges that most peoples pictures are now in:
> 
> - @biglbs
> 
> - @Pscarb
> 
> - @Zara-Leoni
> 
> - @Jay.32
> 
> Haven't seen biggie for a while though. Hope he is ok.
> 
> @Milky: Feel free to join in the judging


Yeah get @Milky involved, I think the others except Paul aren't really online too much.

@Ginger Ben is crippled so i'm guessing he is busy, can't blame him the poor sod.

@Sharpy76 will pop up in 3 weeks looking insanely good lol We don't need him showing us up


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Done! Just chucked up a couple that were taken late last week. I look the same now as then


Good, ya sexy ginger pr**k x


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> Rob...what is this p!sh I'm reading in you're journo?!?! You ARE getting involved !!....u have no say in this


PMSL

I'm going solo dude, don't worry. I'll be a judge if you want...... food judge please


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Done! Just chucked up a couple that were taken late last week. I look the same now as then


Boulders look really good mate, BF defo dropped!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Boulders look really good mate, BF defo dropped!


Cheers mate - half a stone lighter in those than the opening pics


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> PMSL
> 
> I'm going solo dude, don't worry. I'll be a judge if you want...... food judge please


Fuk rite off.

Give it until closer the time babe, I'm sure you'll see that it's less about the actual 'comp' & more about bringing a great set of cvnts together & having a laugh while getting MASSIVE  ....I personally wouldn't feel comfortable with u lingering about while not taking part ya creepy bastard


----------



## 3752

B4PJS said:


> Notification to the judges that most peoples pictures are now in:
> 
> - @biglbs
> 
> - @Pscarb
> 
> - @Zara-Leoni
> 
> - @Jay.32
> 
> Haven't seen biggie for a while though. Hope he is ok.
> 
> @Milky: Feel free to join in the judging


where are the pictures? is the intention to create a separate thread where all the before and after pictures are placed??


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Cheers mate - half a stone lighter in those than the opening pics


You wouldn't have thought it mate, size is still good so you have certainly zapped away the fat :beer:



JANIKvonD said:


> I personally wouldn't feel comfortable with u lingering about while not taking part ya creepy bastard


God, you sound like @onthebuild at his Bukkake parties


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Pscarb said:


> where are the pictures? is the intention to create a separate thread where all the before and after pictures are placed??


Page 1


----------



## JANIKvonD

Pscarb said:


> where are the pictures? is the intention to create a separate thread where all the before and after pictures are placed??


Week 1/5/10 pics all on page 1 mate on everyone's opening posts


----------



## SCOOT123

@tamara

crazy how fast your belly can shrink! well done  !


----------



## TELBOR

SCOOT123 said:


> @tamara
> 
> crazy how fast your belly can shrink! well done  !


----------



## SCOOT123

R0BLET said:


>


Now Now was merely a compliment. lol!


----------



## 3752

just had a look through the pictures, some have not put up there 10 week pictures, it would help if all pictures where the right way up as well


----------



## TELBOR

SCOOT123 said:


> Now Now was merely a compliment. lol!


But I wanted you to look at my belly too :whistling: :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Pscarb said:


> just had a look through the pictures, some have not put up there 10 week pictures, it would help if all pictures where the right way up as well


Should probably knock some points off for those guys mate, only fair :lol:


----------



## SCOOT123

R0BLET said:


> But I wanted you to look at my belly too :whistling: :lol:


Haha just seen yours - jeez you have lost belly fat also especially at the top ab section. Looking good (nohomo)

do you jizz on yourself now ? i heard that happenes once you get a 6 pack ? 

Nah serious fair play jim!


----------



## TELBOR

SCOOT123 said:


> Haha just seen yours - jeez you have lost belly fat also especially at the top ab section. Looking good (nohomo)
> 
> do you jizz on yourself now ? i heard that happenes once you get a 6 pack ?
> 
> Nah serious fair play jim!


LOL, thanks 

Hmmmm, I think you only do that If you get some of those 3D abs :lol:


----------



## 3752

R0BLET said:


> Should probably knock some points off for those guys mate, only fair :lol:


well i cannot judge what i cannot see and turning my head does not put the picture in the best light


----------



## TELBOR

@Sharpy76 Update.... I've just text him :lol:

He's been poorly sick, probably HIV from sharing pins with slags at the gym or something.

He said he'll reward his followers with pics of the wife, so worth the wait.

Now even though he has been Ill i bet he's dropped a few % on BF and grew 5lb of muscle lol

So don't feel sorry for him.

Oh, he's also having a tattoo done today, 3 hours or so!! Nutter


----------



## B4PJS

R0BLET said:


> @Sharpy76 Update.... I've just text him :lol:
> 
> He's been poorly sick, probably HIV from sharing pins with slags at the gym or something.
> 
> He said he'll reward his followers with pics of the wife, so worth the wait.
> 
> Now even though he has been Ill i bet he's dropped a few % on BF and grew 5lb of muscle lol
> 
> So don't feel sorry for him.
> 
> Oh, he's also having a tattoo done today, 3 hours or so!! Nutter


What about his pictures the slacker!?


----------



## TELBOR

B4PJS said:


> What about his pictures the slacker!?


Hmm, well his wife is away so he may struggle to get pics up.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Pscarb said:


> just had a look through the pictures, some have not put up there 10 week pictures, it would help if all pictures where the right way up as well


Haha, bloody iPhone! Gotta edit every pic or they get posted side ways on here. Shytemare


----------



## B4PJS

JANIKvonD said:


> Haha, bloody iPhone! Gotta edit every pic or they get posted side ways on here. Shytemare


shytePhone!


----------



## 3752

B4PJS said:


> shytePhone!


don't anger the judges i love my iPhone


----------



## B4PJS

Pscarb said:


> don't anger the judges i love my iPhone


That's me buggered then. Really don't get along with them! Nokia for me


----------



## TELBOR

Pscarb said:


> just had a look through the pictures, some have not put up there 10 week pictures, it would help if all pictures where the right way up as well


I don't think @bigmitch69 is in the country mate, so his pictures wont be spun around. Just waiting on @JANIKvonD.... don't hold your breath though


----------



## bigmitch69

R0BLET said:


> I don't think @bigmitch69 is in the country mate, so his pictures wont be spun around. Just waiting on @JANIKvonD.... don't hold your breath though


Im here. Got back yesterday. Im dying on the sofa so i'll get on my iPad and try and turn the photos around. Im not very 'techy' though and im hugely hungover so bare with me


----------



## TELBOR

bigmitch69 said:


> Im here. Got back yesterday. Im *dying on the sofa* so i'll get on my iPad and try and turn the photos around. Im not very 'techy' though and im* hugely hungover* so bare with me


Nothing out the ordinary :whistling:


----------



## bigmitch69

I have no idea how to edit my pics so that appear the correct way up. I am being super retarded?


----------



## TELBOR

bigmitch69 said:


> I have no idea how to edit my pics so that appear the correct way up. I am being super retarded?


Yes, yes you are.

No mate, its how they've been taken on your phone and you'll need to save them again after spinning them


----------



## bigmitch69

R0BLET said:


> Yes, yes you are.
> 
> No mate, its how they've been taken on your phone and you'll need to save them again after spinning them


But I can't even see where I can spin the photo to begin with. I clicked 'edit post' couldn't see anything. Even clicked 'go advanced' which frightened me as I'm clearly a beginner. Still couldn't see how to turn photo.

Or do I have to get the pics back onto my phone, edit on phone and then re-post? Can I pay someone to do it for me? £3.50? I may be willing to go slighter higher if they can photoshop the pics aswell  ha ha (last comment was a joke, I wouldn't cheat)


----------



## B4PJS

@bigmitch69


----------



## TELBOR

bigmitch69 said:


> But I can't even see where I can spin the photo to begin with. I clicked 'edit post' couldn't see anything. Even clicked 'go advanced' which frightened me as I'm clearly a beginner. Still couldn't see how to turn photo.
> 
> Or do I have to get the pics back onto my phone, edit on phone and then re-post? Can I pay someone to do it for me? £3.50? I may be willing to go slighter higher if they can photoshop the pics aswell  ha ha (last comment was a joke, I wouldn't cheat)


Here;

Week 1;











Week 5;









Week 10;


----------



## TELBOR

@B4PJS

FFS you nob wipe lol


----------



## B4PJS

R0BLET said:


> @B4PJS
> 
> FFS you nob wipe lol


Ya slow ass punk :lol:


----------



## bigmitch69

@B4PJS and @R0BLET thanks guys. Send me your details and I'll pay you the £3.50 :beer:


----------



## B4PJS

bigmitch69 said:


> @B4PJS and @R0BLET thanks guys. Send me your details and I'll pay you the £3.50 :beer:


No need mate, work already paid me to do it for you :tongue:


----------



## TELBOR

B4PJS said:


> Ya slow ass punk :lol:


LOL

Looks better though, easier for @Pscarb to see as I know he's getting on a bit :innocent:


----------



## B4PJS

R0BLET said:


> LOL
> 
> Looks better though, easier for @Pscarb to see as I know he's getting on a bit :innocent:


 @bigmitch69 still has to move them over to the first page though else it don't count!


----------



## TELBOR

bigmitch69 said:


> @B4PJS and @R0BLET thanks guys. Send me your details and I'll pay you the £3.50 :beer:


Donate it to the GDS mate (Ginger Disability Society) @Ginger Ben is the chairman so PM him :lol:


----------



## bigmitch69

B4PJS said:


> @bigmitch69 still has to move them over to the first page though else it don't count!


 @Pscarb all moved. Thanks for the help guys. Reps on way.


----------



## 3752

R0BLET said:


> LOL
> 
> Looks better though, easier for @Pscarb to see as I know he's getting on a bit :innocent:


this my friend is very true


----------



## tamara

Are these judges open to bribes?


----------



## TELBOR

tamara said:


> Are these judges open to bribes?


Possibly....

I offered a years supply of Haribos. No joy!

:lol:


----------



## Northern Lass

bluejoanna said:


> Keeks - You look amazing, your willpower is something else - I will be following your journal in a completely non ***** stalkery way x


Hands off Im her stalker


----------



## TELBOR

YummyMummy said:


> Hands off Im her stalker


*cough


----------



## JANIKvonD

Someone do mine please, don't have them saved the rite way on my phone .


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> Someone do mine please, don't have them saved the rite way on my phone .


No lol

Not working now so only on mobile 

Soz mate x


----------



## Northern Lass

Do I have to change my pictures?


----------



## TELBOR

YummyMummy said:


> Do I have to change my pictures?


No, you actually put them up the right way :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

This over yet??


----------



## Northern Lass

R0BLET said:


> No, you actually put them up the right way :lol:


Jani lol

??


----------



## TELBOR

YummyMummy said:


> Jani lol
> 
> ??


Lol yes 

Nice edit :wink:


----------



## Northern Lass

R0BLET said:


> Lol yes
> 
> Nice edit :wink:


Your too quick for me lol


----------



## TELBOR

YummyMummy said:


> Your too quick for me lol


Lol, email notifications


----------



## JANIKvonD

YummyMummy said:


> Jani lol
> 
> ??





R0BLET said:


> Lol yes
> 
> Nice edit :wink:


We waiting on me like? Or the other judges turning up?


----------



## JANIKvonD

View attachment 134420


Test


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> We waiting on me like? Or the other judges turning up?


You lol

Just let Paul judge as the other guys are not around at the moment, well, not much anyway PMSL


----------



## JANIKvonD

Test


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> View attachment 134421
> 
> 
> Test


Do you want me to do it all at once you clown?


----------



## Keeks

I'm missing this communal journal already! :sad:


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> I'm missing this communal journal already! :sad:


I'm not :gun_bandana:

I am really. Some great progress mate in such a short time!

I think another 12 months we can all look back and see what was and hopefully ALL look a lot better


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> View attachment 134421
> 
> 
> *Test*


Looks like it was bunk to me


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> I'm not :gun_bandana:
> 
> I am really. Some great progress mate in such a short time!
> 
> I think another 12 months we can all look back and see what was and hopefully ALL look a lot better


Turning in to a right grumpy fvcker aren't you. Get a bollocking from the boss about spending too much time on UKM when it could have been better spent with his daughter? pmsl


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> I'm not :gun_bandana:
> 
> I am really. Some great progress mate in such a short time!
> 
> I think another 12 months we can all look back and see what was and hopefully ALL look a lot better


Yeah definitely, for everyone.

I've got pics from all through my training and you forget just how much you do change, amazing really.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Looks like it was bunk to me


PMSL, Brilliant :lol:



Ginger Ben said:


> Turning in to a right grumpy fvcker aren't you. Get a bollocking from the boss about spending too much time on UKM when it could have been better spent with his daughter? pmsl


Am i fcuk you pr**k! 

Well happy, mrs said i looked massive this morning..... stood there naked with a hard-on :lol:

Carbs have rebounded me very nicely!



Keeks said:


> Yeah definitely, for everyone.
> 
> I've got pics from all through my training and you forget just how much you do change, amazing really.


Yeah I've got hundreds tbh, mainly as i'm a pic whore. But I have defo made progress thank fcuk!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> PMSL, Brilliant :lol:
> 
> Am i fcuk you pr**k!
> 
> Well happy, mrs said i looked massive this morning..... stood there naked with a hard-on :lol:
> 
> Carbs have rebounded me very nicely!
> 
> Yeah I've got hundreds tbh, mainly as i'm a pic whore. But I have defo made progress thank fcuk!


pmsl, there's a mental image I won't shift easily and it won't be for lack of trying! :lol:

Your Protein Works bars turned up yet?


----------



## JANIKvonD

Rite guys, can't add anymore pics to my first post & can't delete anymore! So @Pscarb will just have to tilt his head a touch lol.

@biglbs

@Zara-Leoni

Judging time


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> pmsl, there's a mental image I won't shift easily and it won't be for lack of trying! :lol:
> 
> Your Protein Works bars turned up yet?


Due today, so they'll be waiting for me when I get back of holiday 

Haha, I've sent you a whatsapp to burn your eyes 



JANIKvonD said:


> Rite guys, can't add anymore pics to my first post & can't delete anymore! So @Pscarb will just have to tilt his head a touch lol.
> 
> @biglbs
> 
> @Zara-Leoni
> 
> Judging time


When is the shut off date..... lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Due today, so they'll be waiting for me when I get back of holiday
> 
> Haha, I've sent you a whatsapp to burn your eyes
> 
> When is the shut off date..... lol


WOW! thanks for this


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> WOW! thanks for this
> 
> View attachment 134429


His delts are bigger


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> WOW! thanks for this
> 
> View attachment 134429


 :lol: :lol: :lol: I've just actually laughed out loud at work! :cursing: :lol: I'm sure my workmates think I'm mental.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Keeks said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: I've just actually laughed out loud at work! :cursing: :lol: I'm sure my workmates think I'm mental.


haha got to be done, just show them the pic and say "I know this guy, claims he lifts but....." :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: I've just actually laughed out loud at work! :cursing: :lol: I'm sure my workmates think I'm mental.


Think..... you are you mean :laugh:


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Think..... you are you mean :laugh:


Fair point.........but at least I lift! :tongue:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> haha got to be done, just show them the pic and say "I know this guy, claims he lifts but....." :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Fair point.........but at least I lift! :tongue:


Lift what? Spoon to mouth from a quark tub does not count young lady!

:lol:


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


>


 :lol: Oh Roblet, I do miss your journal. :sad:


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> :lol: Oh Roblet, I do miss your journal. :sad:


LOL.

It wasn't great, 1 in every 100 posts was vaguely training 

I'll do another when I'm back off holiday :beer:


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Lift what? Spoon to mouth from a quark tub does not count young lady!
> 
> :lol:


Cheeky buggger, I do lift, 0.5kg db's got hammered last night!  Super hench!


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> LOL.
> 
> It wasn't great, 1 in every 100 posts was vaguely training
> 
> I'll do another when I'm back off holiday :beer:


You go tomorrow?


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Cheeky buggger, I do lift, 0.5kg db's got hammered last night!  Super hench!


Jesus, that's some serious weight. One day, i'll go to a gym and do something like that. I promise 



Keeks said:


> You go tomorrow?


Yes!! Whoop Whoop!!

I'll be nicely sat by the pool this time tomorrow :beer:


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Jesus, that's some serious weight. One day, i'll go to a gym and do something like that. I promise
> 
> Yes!! Whoop Whoop!!
> 
> I'll be nicely sat by the pool this time tomorrow :beer:


Yeah I know, struggled a bit but might get onto the 1kg's before you maybe. :whistling: 

Well have a super fantastic time, and pics of you traveling in your stylish shell suit please.

Ps, if you have some luggage allowance spare, I can curl up really tiny.


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Yeah I know, struggled a bit but might get onto the 1kg's before you maybe. :whistling:
> 
> Well have a super fantastic time, and pics of you traveling in your stylish shell suit please.
> 
> Ps, if you have some luggage allowance spare, I can curl up really tiny.


1kgs!! Faaaaack! You on tren or something you mad b.astard!! 

I shall, well I hope I do lol

Hmm, had to ditch shell suit :crying: was a fire risk.

Yeah no problem, pick you up about 8 ish tonight. You can have a kip in my bed if you want :innocent:


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> 1kgs!! Faaaaack! You on tren or something you mad b.astard!!
> 
> I shall, well I hope I do lol
> 
> Hmm, had to ditch shell suit :crying: was a fire risk.
> 
> Yeah no problem, pick you up about 8 ish tonight. You can have a kip in my bed if you want :innocent:


Cool, I'll be ready. 

Ha ha, told you, I'm hench! :thumb:


----------



## Jay.32

Judging on what I can see, my top 3 are

1st, @bigmitch69

2nd, @Keeks

3rd, @JANIKvonD


----------



## JANIKvonD

Jay.32 said:


> Judging on what I can see, my top 3 are
> 
> 1st, @bigmitch69
> 
> 2nd, @Keeks
> 
> 3rd, @JANIKvonD


 @Pscarb @biglbs @Zara-Leoni

If u can do sumin like this^ , sure a winner will emerge  cheers


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> @Pscarb @biglbs @Zara-Leoni
> 
> If u can do sumin like this^ , sure a winner will emerge  cheers


Stop @'in Biglbs ya plank!

Read his journal mate


----------



## JANIKvonD

Rite, this is getting dragged on a bit now lol. We'll just let @Pscarb judge it on his own & hopefully get this over with today


----------



## 3752

JANIKvonD said:


> Rite, this is getting dragged on a bit now lol. We'll just let @Pscarb judge it on his own & hopefully get this over with today


OK so i have judged on the pics that have been put up, discounted anyone who has not put up all the pics from start to finish......

The results

1 - @bigmitch69

2 - @Keeks

3 - @JANIKvonD

i feel a special mention to @YummyMummy is needed as her weight loss and BF% was also very good and should be encouraged to progress further


----------



## JANIKvonD

Pscarb said:


> OK so i have judged on the pics that have been put up, discounted anyone who has not put up all the pics from start to finish......
> 
> The results
> 
> 1 - @bigmitch69
> 
> 2 - @Keeks
> 
> 3 - @JANIKvonD
> 
> i feel a special mention to @YummyMummy is needed as her weight loss and BF% was also very good and should be encouraged to progress further


Thank you very much mate.


----------



## JANIKvonD

So there ya have it !! @bigmitch69 is the winner......where the fuk did u pull that 1 from ya slavering cvnt pmsl. Congrats buddy!!

@MuscleFood @jon-kent can you sort Mitch out with his goodies?

Honestly guys its been a Fukin pleasure!! I'm back off holiday on Monday so ill start a new thread for the pre bulk comp & get numbers In


----------



## Ginger Ben

Pscarb said:


> OK so i have judged on the pics that have been put up, discounted anyone who has not put up all the pics from start to finish......
> 
> The results
> 
> 1 - @bigmitch69
> 
> 2 - @Keeks
> 
> 3 - @JANIKvonD
> 
> i feel a special mention to @YummyMummy is needed as her weight loss and BF% was also very good and should be encouraged to progress further


Congratulations Mitch, keeks and Jandirthegenderbender

Also agree that YM made a stonking effort, well done!


----------



## B4PJS

Pscarb said:


> OK so i have judged on the pics that have been put up, discounted anyone who has not put up all the pics from start to finish......
> 
> The results
> 
> 1 - @bigmitch69
> 
> 2 - @Keeks
> 
> 3 - @JANIKvonD
> 
> *i feel a special mention to @YummyMummy is needed as her weight loss and BF% was also very good and should be encouraged to progress further*


Not belittling the others efforts, these guys do look great, but surely that is the whole point of a transformation competition?


----------



## Jay.32

Pscarb said:


> OK so i have judged on the pics that have been put up, discounted anyone who has not put up all the pics from start to finish......
> 
> The results
> 
> 1 - @bigmitch69
> 
> 2 - @Keeks
> 
> 3 - @JANIKvonD
> 
> i feel a special mention to @YummyMummy is needed as her weight loss and BF% was also very good and should be encouraged to progress further


Great minds think alike


----------



## Jay.32

Well done to all who completed this challenge... :thumbup1:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Cheers guys, a little more shyte ate & a little less cardio & I coulda took this thing  lol


----------



## jon-kent

@bigmitch69 PM me your details and what product you want mate and i'll get matrix on it today ! :thumbup1:

Well done to everyone else this has been a good read ! Except @JANIKvonD for living off gummy bears and cheeseburgers :lol: and @R0BLET for not doing anything at all


----------



## 3752

B4PJS said:


> Not belittling the others efforts, these guys do look great, but surely that is the whole point of a transformation competition?


it is but changes need to be visual as well, unfortunately for yummymummy visually the changes where not seen as much because she has a fair amount to lose, if they where then she would of won

just to point out.....if this does run again progress is best seen if all who are involved pick 4 poses and do those same poses for each phase as some of the entrants did not show the same poses in each phase this is very hard to judge progress....


----------



## husky

Was good fun and great motivation -well done Mitch, banter has been brilliant, role on the bulk.


----------



## Northern Lass

Pscarb said:


> it is but changes need to be visual as well, unfortunately for yummymummy visually the changes where not seen as much because she has a fair amount to lose, if they where then she would of won
> 
> just to point out.....if this does run again progress is best seen if all who are involved pick 4 poses and do those same poses for each phase as some of the entrants did not show the same poses in each phase this is very hard to judge progress....


Tbh paul I don't think I could have done any better 21lb in 10 weeks aint bad. Its just my bf is so high. Prob should have gone for a weight loss comp..


----------



## Northern Lass

Feels like I've been hit with a brick


----------



## Keeks

Congratulations @bigmitch69 and everyone else! Massive well done folk!

And @JANIKvonD Massive thanks for organising this, its been ace!

Roll on the bulk comp! :bounce:

Also are we having an interim journal before the bulk starts, as I'm missing this journal and the banter?!


----------



## JANIKvonD

YummyMummy said:


> Tbh paul I don't think I could have done any better 21lb in 10 weeks aint bad. Its just my bf is so high. Prob should have gone for a weight loss comp..


Ive lost 28lb in 13weeks...


----------



## JANIKvonD

Keeks said:


> Congratulations @bigmitch69 and everyone else! Massive well done folk!
> 
> And @JANIKvonD Massive thanks for organising this, its been ace!
> 
> Roll on the bulk comp! :bounce:
> 
> Also are we having an interim journal before the bulk starts, as I'm missing this journal and the banter?!


No worries lover  ill make a pre-bulk comp journal & gather numbers for the comp.... It'll also serve as our new congregating spot


----------



## Keeks

JANIKvonD said:


> No worries lover  ill make a pre-bulk comp journal & gather numbers for the comp.... It'll also serve as our new congregating spot


Yay, count me in for pre-bulk journal and Judge Dred for bulk comp!

PM me for all bribery contact details etc. 

And good work Jan!


----------



## jon-kent

JANIKvonD said:


> Ive lost 28lb in 13weeks...


Well ive lost 32lb in 8 weeks :tt2: :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Dnp abusing monkeys :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Dnp abusing monkeys :lol:


Safe playing, fat fuker


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> Safe playing, fat fuker


That's safe playing NATTY fat fvcker to you Janet


----------



## Northern Lass

JANIKvonD said:


> Ive lost 28lb in 13weeks...


Yes but your on gear


----------



## Northern Lass

JANIKvonD said:


> Safe playing, fat fuker


Not really safe imo


----------



## Sambuca

Grats Bigmitch69 really came in well. Yummymummy also really done well

p.s roblet sux


----------



## Keeks

YummyMummy said:


> Feels like I've been hit with a brick


Ahh hun, no way should you feel like that, you've done amazing, absolutely brilliant work! Stay positive!


----------



## husky

YummyMummy said:


> Feels like I've been hit with a brick


Why Mrs? you've done brilliant, it doesnt matter who Pscarb picked aslong as you have came out of this with something positive, its been a bit of fun that has motivated us all to change, some more than others but stick at it and if your not happy with not getting picked as the winner and your feeling down use it as more fuel to push on. I met a mate today that hadn't seen me since the comp started and he was shocked at the difference in me(difference is obviously more to the real eye than the pics can ever do).I cant wait for the bulk to start cause i'm gonna fecking go balls to the wall to smash it hard and shock everyone. Hold your head high mrs you done great and should be proud of what you've done. Big cuddle getting thrown over to you.

hh


----------



## Northern Lass

I just feel annoyed because some of us are not exactly bodybuilders and I should have known some of us wouldn't have a chance... I'll be ok I'm happy with what I've achieved.


----------



## Sambuca

YummyMummy said:


> I just feel annoyed because some of us are not exactly bodybuilders and I should have known some of us wouldn't have a chance... I'll be ok I'm happy with what I've achieved.


You did great. Not really sure what u expected? Definitely nothing to feel down about but proud you killed it.

Crack on with your next journey!


----------



## tamara

YummyMummy said:


> Tbh paul I don't think I could have done any better 21lb in 10 weeks aint bad. Its just my bf is so high. Prob should have gone for a weight loss comp..


21lb off is better than 21lb on innit. You done well.


----------



## Northern Lass

Sambuca said:


> You did great. Not really sure what u expected? Definitely nothing to feel down about but proud you killed it.
> 
> Crack on with your next journey!


Dont patronise


----------



## luther1

YummyMummy said:


> Dont patronise


Don't throw your dummy out of the pram because you didn't win ffs. Your moaning that people had an advantage because they were on gear,but you had the biggest advantage of all because you were very overweight to start with.

Not having a pop,but try and be a bit gracefull in defeat


----------



## jon-kent

YummyMummy said:


> Dont patronise


 :confused1:

What sambuca said was nice of him ! He isnt even involved with this but came in to give you congrats anyway !

Sorry but tbh now you just sound like your a sore loser !


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

well done @bigmitch69!

but what goes without saying is a massive well done to those who saw this out till the end! hopefully the progress you have made over the 10 weeks will give you the incentive to carry on smashing it even though the comp is over!

see you all for the bulk :beer:


----------



## JANIKvonD

YummyMummy said:


> Yes but your on gear


Yes.....yes I am 



YummyMummy said:


> Not really safe imo


DEFFO not safe.....for a mortal  ! & deffo not worth putting yourself threw.

U did great vicky, keep you're dignity intact & keep at it! There will be plenty opportunity's to show us gear taking dnp junkies how its done


----------



## bigmitch69

Good evening all, just got in from work and seen this, what can I say? Very surprised and has made my weekend :thumb:

It's been a laugh these last 10 weeks, lots of banter and I think everyone motivated each other. Thank you for starting this thread @JANIKvonD and I'm really looking forward to the 20 week bulk competition in November.

Everyone involved looks great and I hope we all carry on with the hard work to reach our goals.

Lets enjoy the weekend  x


----------



## Breda

Someone really wanted to win :whistling:

Well done Mitch, well done all you've all achieved something apart from Roblet so nobody should feel aggrieved

We're all in this for ourselves not for a 10 week transformation or winners medal and if your physique has changed for the better then you're a winner regardless


----------



## Sambuca

I was being sincere..... Clear case of the mental lol


----------



## Heath

You all did great, who's for celebration cake?


----------



## 25434

Well done to the 3 winners but some of the others look cracking too...I think it's a win for everyone really cos you all got a good result from your efforts right? so, no losers really.....in my opinion anyhow...

Yums......Sambuca is a very nice chap and I don't think he was being patronising. I didn't read it that way and he has always been very supportive of my efforts and I don't even do comps or anything. I think yums that maybe you wouldn't have lost that amount if you hadn't done the challenge? so you have won for yourself haven't you? it's obvious that you have lost loads and that is a fantastic achievement, and you can keep going forward from this point too and use it as motivation to do that? Take heart missis. The support from the gang here I think is worth having no matter what. It's just another form of motivation that's all. You did do a great job that's for sure.


----------



## 25434

MutantX said:


> You all did great, who's for celebration *cake*?


Oh yes please! whaddaya mean "I didn't do the comp so I don't qualify for cake?".......:laugh:

Okay, I donate mine to Roblet cos...cos...he needs it for his bulk...


----------



## husky

MutantX said:


> You all did great, who's for celebration cake?


Ha ha- already done it mate, homemade apple,raspberry and cinnamon crumble -lush!


----------



## Ginger Ben

husky said:


> Ha ha- already done it mate, homemade apple,raspberry and cinnamon crumble -lush!


I've bought chocolate cookie dough cheesecake for my cheat tomorrow


----------



## bigmitch69

Ginger Ben said:


> I've bought chocolate cookie dough cheesecake for my cheat tomorrow


I just had butter chicken, sag alo, loads of rice and naan. Might pop out for some cake in a bit though


----------



## Keeks

Ahhh, I've got another 7 weeks till I get cake! :cursing: But then I'm gonna get an extra big one.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

Keeks said:


> Ahhh, I've got another 7 weeks till I get cock! :cursing: But then I'm gonna get an extra big one.


Dirty lady :001_tt2:


----------



## 25434

danMUNDY said:


> Dirty lady :001_tt2:


Danmunday! You cheeky boy...get thee to my naughty step and rethink the error of your ways......:laugh:

Keeks...shield thine eyes....


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

Flubs said:


> Danmunday! You cheeky boy...get thee to my naughty step and rethink the error of your ways......:laugh:
> 
> Keeks...shield thine eyes....


Sorry miss...I shall go hang my head in shame :innocent:


----------



## Keeks

Keeks said:


> Ahhh, I've got another 7 weeks till I get cake! :cursing: But then I'm gonna get an extra big one.


 mg: Don't panic me like that, actually thought I'd written that then! I'm so dizzy at the minute, I nearly put moisturiser on my tooth brush this morning!


----------



## Keeks

danMUNDY said:


> Dirty lady :001_tt2:


See, I've even used the wrong quote and quoted myself. :lol:


----------



## onthebuild

Ahh so were playing the 'onthebuild did the best transformation so he's already won and doesn't need a prize' game are we... :whistling:

Congratulations mitch mate, great effort, a deserved win!

To be fair we've all improved so its not like this hasn't been worth it, no need for it to all go to pot at the end!


----------



## tamara

onthebuild said:


> Ahh so were playing the 'onthebuild did the best transformation so he's already won and doesn't need a prize' game are we... :whistling:
> 
> Congratulations mitch mate, great effort, a deserved win!
> 
> To be fair we've all improved so its not like this hasn't been worth it, no need for it to all go to pot at the end!


You looked in good shape from the start dude!


----------



## onthebuild

tamara said:


> You looked in good shape from the start dude!


No one was in bad shape at all though, we all had room for improvement and all have improved IMO that makes this worth it!

Were all winners!!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

JANIKvonD said:


> Rite guys, can't add anymore pics to my first post & can't delete anymore! So @Pscarb will just have to tilt his head a touch lol.
> 
> @biglbs
> 
> @Zara-Leoni
> 
> Judging time


Sorry, been utterly snowed under the last few days so just seen this, looks like I missed it all lol


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Congrats @bigmitch69 @Keeks @JANIKvonD :beer:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Zara-Leoni said:


> Sorry, been utterly snowed under the last few days so just seen this, looks like I missed it all lol


Feel free to stick you're placings up Zara


----------



## JANIKvonD

Everyone fat again yet ?


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> Everyone fat again yet ?


Aye


----------



## TELBOR

FFS , why didn't I win?!

I'll kill you all.....

Only messing, well done everyone who played a part in this 

Right, back to my holiday pmsl 

X


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> FFS , *why didn't I win*?!
> 
> I'll kill you all.....
> 
> Only messing, well done everyone who played a part in this
> 
> Right, back to my holiday pmsl
> 
> X




:lol: Only joking, love you really! 

Hope you're having a fab holiday and taking lots of food pics!


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> View attachment 134692
> 
> 
> :lol: Only joking, love you really!
> 
> Hope you're having a fab holiday and taking lots of food pics!


Lol.

I'm burnt :crying:

Food ...... Hmmm......


----------



## Mr_Morocco

R0BLET said:


> Lol.
> 
> I'm burnt :crying:
> 
> Food ...... Hmmm......


cvnt now im craving a waffle with nutella and banana


----------



## JANIKvonD

20week bulk comp (pre comp thread) & new banter spot


----------



## JANIKvonD

@Pscarb ...can u close this please bud, thanks


----------



## 3752

as requested


----------

